# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Одесса сквозь века >  Суда  и судьба ЧПОРП "Антарктика"

## freeo

В этой ветке часть фотографий и материалов любезно предоставлены
порталом http://korabli.qdg.ru
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Романтика и  ЧПОРП "Антарктика"  ЭТО СЛОВА СИНОНИМЫ!!
Антарктические китобойные флотилии «Слава» и «Советская Украина»
флагман рыбопромыслового флота бывшего СССР РПБ «Восток» 
и океанический флот из более 70 рыбопромысловых судов, который занимался добычей рыбы в Атлантическом, Индийском и Тихом океанах .

"Восток" это рыбопромысловая база/единственная в мире(строился как рембаза для ПЛ) по размерам больше, чем Американский авианосец типа МИДУЭЙ. Производительность:300 тонн рыбы, 1000000 физ.банок консервов в сутки. 12-14 промысловых судов снабжали рыбой этот плавучий завод! 


"Советская Украина" китобойная база
После запрещения промысла китов - переделали в РПБ 
Когда эти суда возвращались из экспедиции - они подходили к причалу Одесского морвокзала и их встречали как героев - оркестром, президиумом и т.д.
Книга рекордов Гиннеса 98
"Самая большая китобойная плавбаза";
"Советская Украина";
"Советская Украина (водоизмещением 32 034 т) была спущена на воду в  октябре  1959  г.  Полная грузоподъемность судна в летнее время 46 738 т, длина 217,8 м, ширина  -25,8 м."
Как закончили свою жизнь суда-печальное и удручающее зрелище!

----------


## freeo

ЧПОРП «Антарктика».
Черноморское производственное объединение рыбной промышленности «Антарктика» в составе ВРПО «Азчеррыба».
Образовано в 1972 г. в Одессе дружественным слиянием Черноморского управления рыбной промышленности (первоначально Укрчерноморгосрыбтрест) и Управления Антарктического китобойного и океанического рыболовного флота (изначально с 1946 г. УАКФ "Слава").

Давайте постараемся собрать здесь фотографии флота  "Антарктики"
если есть у кого в архивах..выкладывайте!
Многие Одесские семьи были связаны судьбой с этим когда то легендарным предприятием.
судьба довольно печальна "Антарктики": акционировали-приватизировали-слили в офшор-продали-распродали-растащили!

----------


## Vaita



----------


## AmbA

А где сейчас стоят "Восток" и "Советская Украина"?

----------


## freeo

> А где сейчас стоят "Восток" и "Советская Украина"?


 Разделкой  (разрежут по кусочкам и отправят на переплавку ) РПБ “ВОСТОК” и ПБ “СОВЕТСКАЯ УКРАИНА”  занимаются турки в г.Алиаге (Турция).
Впрочем скорее всего их уже разрезали..т.к продали давно.

----------


## AmbA

То есть эти выложенные фото сделаны ТАМ?

----------


## Lada2

> Давайте постараемся собрать здесь фотографии флота  "Антарктики"
> если есть у кого в архивах..выкладывайте!
> Многие Одесские семьи были связаны судьбой с этим когда то легендарным предприятием.
> судьба довольно печальна "Антарктики": акционировали-приватизировали-слили в офшор-продали-распродали-растащили!


  давайте еще о ЧМП вспомним, что уж совсем настроение упало

хотя вы правы, надо хоть историю Флота сохранить, если уж сам флот сплыл

----------


## Liasha

Вот есть фотка Востока

----------


## freeo

> То есть эти выложенные фото сделаны ТАМ?


 Да, эти фотографии сделаны в Турции, у последней стоянки, бывших кормильцев СССР и впоследствии Украины.

----------


## kon-stantin

> Романтика и  ЧПОРП "Антарктика"  ЭТО СЛОВА СИНОНИМЫ!!
> Антарктические китобойные флотилии «Слава» и «Советская Украина»
> флагман рыбопромыслового флота бывшего СССР РПБ «Восток» 
> и океанический флот из более 70 рыбопромысловых судов, который занимался добычей рыбы в Атлантическом, Индийском и Тихом океанах .
> 
> "Восток" это рыбопромысловая база/единственная в мире(строился как рембаза для ПЛ) по размерам больше, чем Американский авианосец типа МИДУЭЙ. Производительность:300 тонн рыбы, 1000000 физ.банок консервов в сутки. 12-14 промысловых судов снабжали рыбой этот плавучий завод! 
> 
> 
> "Советская Украина" китобойная база
> ...


 
когда смотришь на эти фотографии понимаешь всетаки какую мощь имел СССР, и что сейчас имеем мы (незалежна Украина)....
может всетаки найдется пророк в нашем Отечестве...
а по теме.. просто нет слов... в голову лезут очень нехорошие слова. о тех кто допустил это все: от развала СССР, и заканчивая продажей ЧМП, Антарктики и т.д.

----------


## freeo

> Вот есть фотка Востока


 Красавчик...спасибо за предоставленную фотографию!

----------


## freeo

Антарктическая китобойная флотилия «Слава».

Китобаза под названием «Викинг» построена по заказу Германии в предвоенные годы в Англии, но заказчику не передана. 
Получена СССР в счет репараций, но до передачи сделала пару рейсов к Антарктиде под названием «Эмпайр Винчер».
 АКФ «Слава» вышла в первый советский антарктический рейс 22 ноября 1946 г. из Ливерпуля, а 28 января 1947 года китобойцем «Слава-4» был добыт первый кит-финвал. За весь период свой деятельности в водах Антарктики АКФ «Слава» по отчетам, представляемым Советским Союзом в Международную китовую комиссию, добыла 42818 китов. 
Порт приписки – Одесса. 
В последний антарктический рейс в 1966 г. «Слава» уже не вернулась в Одессу, а совершила переход во Владивосток, откуда сделала еще рейс в северную часть Тихого океана. Из Владивостока и была продана на слом в Японию.
Знак участника рейса «АКФ «Слава» был самым первым из значков, выдававшихся морякам-китобоям.

----------


## AmbA

> когда смотришь на эти фотографии понимаешь всетаки какую мощь имел СССР, и что сейчас имеем мы (незалежна Украина)....
> может всетаки найдется пророк в нашем Отечестве...
> а по теме.. просто нет слов... в голову лезут очень нехорошие слова. о тех кто допустил это все: от развала СССР, и заканчивая продажей ЧМП, Антарктики и т.д.


 Я когда вижу развалы любых мощных комплексов, что на море, что на суше - меня всегда такие мысли посещают.

----------


## freeo

РТМКС "КАПИТАН ОРЛИКОВА"
Строительный номер - 803
Бортовой номер - ЯА-0803
Порт приписки - Ильичевск, после (Белиз Сити)
Номер ИМО - 8607127
Тип и назначение - РТМКС , лов рыбы, переработка
Год постройки - 1988
Страна постройки - ГДР,Штральзунд, Volkswerft
Год, смена названия - 1998 MILAN, 1998 ANGARA
Кипр POSADAS LLC
Страна регистрации - CCCР Украина, Украина, Белиз

----------


## freeo

РТМКС "КАПИТАН ЛАБУНЕЦ"
Строительный номер - 830
Бортовой номер - ЯА-0830
Порт приписки - Ильичевск
Номер ИМО - 8607397
Тип и назначение - РТМКС , лов рыбы, переработка
Год постройки - 1990
Страна постройки - ГДР,Штральзунд, Volkswerft
Год, смена названия - 1998 JUPITER
Использование - ООО КАПИТАН Одесса
Страна регистрации - СССР Украина, Украина

----------


## freeo

РТМКС "ИВАН КУЧЕРЕНКО"
Строительный номер - 804
Бортовой номер - ЯА-0804
Порт приписки - Ильичевск
Номер ИМО - 8607139
Тип и назначение - РТМКС , лов рыбы, переработка
Год постройки - 1988
Страна постройки - ГДР,Штральзунд, Volkswerft
Год, смена названия - 1998 САТУРН, 2000 БОРИС ДЕРЕВЯНКО
Использование - ООО КАПИТАН Одесса
Страна регистрации - СССР Украина, Украина

----------


## freeo

РТМС "ШАЙДУРОВО"
Строительный номер - 530
Бортовой номер - ЯВ-0530
Порт приписки - Ильичевск
Номер ИМО - 8131726
Тип и назначение - Рыболовное
Год постройки - 1981
Страна постройки - ГДР
Год, смена названия - 1997 BORIS DEREVYANKO 1999 BREEZE 2000 BRIZ
Использование - Антарктика, Wattenberg Trading Belize
Год списания - 04.2005 Альяга
Страна регистрации - СССР Украина, Украина, Belize 
--------------------------------------------------------------
МАКСИМ ХОМЯКОВ
Строительный номер - 554
Бортовой номер - ЯВ-0554
Порт приписки - Ильичевск
Номер ИМО - 8225424
Тип и назначение - Рыболовное
Год постройки - 1982
Страна постройки - ГДР
Год, смена названия -
Использование - Антарктика
Год списания - 01.1999 Альяга
Страна регистрации - СССР Украина, Украина

----------------------------------------------------
БОРИС АЛЕКСЕЕВ
Строительный номер - 548
Бортовой номер - ЯВ-0548
Порт приписки - Ильичевск, 2006 Батуми
Номер ИМО - 8218665
Тип и назначение - Рыболовное
Год постройки - 1982
Страна постройки - ГДР
Год, смена названия - 1998 SIRIUS 2001 VALERIY CHKALOV, 2004 ROMANOVKA 2004 BIKIN, 2005 SUKHODOL, 2005 TALISMAN
Использование - ЧПОРП, с 2006 ЧП Гребенюк Одесса
Год списания - В рабочем состоянии
Страна регистрации - СССР Украина, Украина, Грузия 
--------------------------------------------------------
ГРОМ
Строительный номер - 546
Бортовой номер - МВ-0546, ЯВ-0546
Порт приписки - Мурманск, с 1985 Ильичевск
Номер ИМО - 8218641
Тип и назначение - Рыболовное
Год постройки - 1982
Страна постройки - ГДР
Год, смена названия -
Использование - ?, с 1985 Антарктика
Год списания - 06.1998 Альяга
Страна регистрации - СССР, СССР Украина, Украина 
--------------------------------------------------
ТРОПОСФЕРА
Строительный номер - 461
Бортовой номер - ЯВ-0461
Порт приписки - Ильичевск
Номер ИМО - 7627754
Тип и назначение - Рыболовное
Год постройки - 1977
Страна постройки - ГДР
Год, смена названия -
Использование - Атлантика
Год списания - 09.1996 Альяга
Страна регистрации - СССР Украина, Украина 
------------------------------------------------------
ГАРПУНЁР ЗАРВА
Строительный номер - 251
Бортовой номер - ЯВ-0251
Порт приписки - Ильичевск
Номер ИМО - 8031146
Тип и назначение - Рыболовное
Год постройки - 1980
Страна постройки - ГДР
Год, смена названия - 1998 VIRGO 1999 RITA, PASSAT,
Использование - Антарктика, ?
Год списания - Стоит в Лас Пальмасе, в нерабочем состоянии
Страна регистрации - СССР, Украина, Dominica 
-----------------------------------------------------

ВОРОШИЛОВГРАД
Строительный номер - 451
Бортовой номер - ЯВ-0451
Порт приписки - Ильичевск
Номер ИМО - 7532806
Тип и назначение - Рыболовное
Год постройки - 1976
Страна постройки - ГДР
Год, смена названия -
Использование - Антарктика
Год списания - 06.1996 Альяга
Страна регистрации - СССР Украина, Украина 
--------------------------------------------------
РТМС "ФОРОС"
Строительный номер - 406
Бортовой номер - ЯВ-0406
Порт приписки - Ильичевск
Номер ИМО - 7324730
Тип и назначение - Рыболовное
Год постройки - 1973
Страна постройки - ГДР
Год, смена названия -
Использование - Антарктика
Год списания - 04.1997 Альяга
Страна регистрации - СССР Украина, Украина
----------------------------------------------------------------
КАПИТАН ПУРГИН
Строительный номер - 472
Бортовой номер - ЯВ-0472
Порт приписки - Ильичевск, Батуми
Номер ИМО - 7721603
Тип и назначение - Рыболовное
Год постройки - 1977
Страна постройки - ГДР
Год, смена названия - 99 ГЕОРГИЙ ПАНОВ 00 ISADORA 04 ATLANTIS 2, 06 OCEANIS 7
Использование - ЧПОРП, 99 Мурманск 06 Norma management Group LTD
Год списания - В рабочем состоянии
Страна регистрации - СССР Украина, Украина, Россия, Грузия

----------


## freeo

РТМС "ГАРПУНЁР ПРОКОПЕНКО"
Строительный номер - 447
Бортовой номер - ЯВ-0447
Порт приписки - Ильичевск
Номер ИМО - 7514945
Тип и назначение - Рыболовное
Год постройки - 1976
Страна постройки - ГДР
Год, смена названия - 98 GEMINIS
Использование - АНТАРКТИКА, брошен в Испании в 2001,
Год списания - 2007, продан на слом за долги в счёт выплаты зарплаты экипажу
Страна регистрации - СССР Украина, Украина, Белиз 
---------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## freeo

1967-1994, 206, АПШЕРОН, ЯВ-7106 
1967-1995, 219, АРТЕК, ЯВ-7119
1968-1994, 225, БУРЕВЕСТНИК, ЯВ-7125 
1968          226, ВЕНЕРА-4, ЯВ-7126 Одесса, 1997 COYAH 
1968-1997, 228, ВЗМОРЬЕ, ВВ-7128 
1968-1995, 234, БАЛТА, ЯВ-7134
1968-1995, 238, ЛИМАН, ЯВ-7138 
1968-1994, 245, ПРОЛИВ, ЯВ-7145 
1969-1995, 262, ИЗМАИЛ, ЯВ-7162
1969-1995, 267, ДНЕПРОДЗЕРЖИНСК, ЯВ-7167 
1969-1996, 273, ЛЬВОВ, ЯВ-7173 
1969-2001, 276, КИРОВОГРАД, ЯВ-7176 
1970-1994, 293, НИКОЛАЕВ, ЯВ-7191
1970-1995, 303, МЕЛИТОПОЛЬ, ЯВ-7201

----------


## freeo

1386 ЧАУДА, 1974 -разд 1997
1391 КУЧУРГАН, 1974  Магадан, 2000 СВЯТОЙ МИХАИЛ,
1392 КОДЫМА, 1974, ЯИ-1392    	Севастополь, 2003 ДМИТРИЙ, 2007 DMITRIY
1396 ЛУНГА, 1974    	 
1397 СТЫРЬ, 1974 
1398 ГОРЫНЬ, 1974, ЯИ-1398   	Севастополь, 2006 GORYN 
1399 ЗБРУЧ, 1974  	Ильичевск 
1400 ЧЕРЕМОШ, 1974 
1410 ЭЛЕКТРОГОРСК, 1975 
1450 ВЕРЕЩАГИНО, 1978

----------


## freeo

> Вот есть фотка Востока


 Год списания - Альяга 17.09.97

----------


## freeo

> давайте еще о ЧМП вспомним, что уж совсем настроение упало
> 
> хотя вы правы, надо хоть историю Флота сохранить, если уж сам флот сплыл


 Памяти ЧМП посвящается...
11.05.07  Вячеслав ВОРОНКОВ.

Официальной датой рождения Черноморского морского пароходства считается 16 мая 1833 года. Но историки утверждают, что такой датой должно быть 22 июля 1828 года. Именно в этот день пароход «Одесса» вышел в свой первый рейс в крымские порты с пассажирами и грузом на борту.

А в 1975 году в Черноморском морском пароходстве появилось двенадцатое за полуторавековую его историю судно под названием «Одесса». Теплоход был построен на Ливерпульской судоверфи по заказу министерства обороны Великобритании — как база отдыха для офицеров подводного флота Англии. Позже лайнер был продан Голландии, а затем оказался у берегов Черного моря, где стал флагманом пассажирского флота СССР.

Белоснежный семипалубный «пассажир» с длиной корпуса 136 метров, скоростью 19 узлов, комфортабельными каютами использовался как круизное судно и приносил в госбюджет до 100 миллионов долларов за сезон.

Украина после развала Советского Союза нежданно-негаданно стала обладательницей неслыханного богатства — крупнейшего и старейшего на Черном море пароходства. 90 процентов пассажирского флота (моряки называют его белым) оказалось в украинских портах. Годичная прибыль ЧМП в 1990 году составляла 1 миллиард долларов. Его приносили 350 многоцелевых судов общим дедвейтом свыше 5 миллионов тонн.

Естественно, что такой жирный лакомый кусок государственной собственности не мог не заинтересовать коммерческие структуры, принявшиеся дерибанить Черноморское морское пароходство. Фактическая утрата, а по сути — черный день для пароходства, начался 13 августа 1993 года, когда был подписан Указ Президента Украины «О создании акционерного судоходного концерна «Бласко» Черноморское морское пароходство». Согласно указу ЧМП реорганизовали в концерн «Бласко», а в соответствии с дополнением к этому указу на базе пароходства было создано 28 предприятий. Началось распыление могущественного флота, брались сомнительные кредиты, за которые легко, словно играя, расплачивались теплоходами.

Черноморское морское пароходство разворовывали нагло и цинично. Летом 1999 года всплыла на свет холдинговая компания «Си Трайдент» со штаб-квартирой в Лондоне. Часть судов ЧМП общей стоимостью в полмиллиарда долларов были переданы ей. Чем занимается эта компания, какие решает задачи, какова судьба судов ЧМП, которыми она управляет, не знает в Украине никто, за исключением узкого круга людей. Ходят слухи, что 35 судов якобы были отданы в возмещение долгов Черноморского морского пароходства. Но почему «Си Трайдент» обязана была рассчитываться по долгам ЧМП? Проверка КРУ, проведенная в 2003 году, не обнаружила никаких документов, подтверждающих природу возникновения долговых обязательств «Си Трайдент» перед иностранными компаниями.

Сегодня в государственной судоходной компании «Черноморское морское пароходство» насчитывается 3(!) судна (а было 350) и 350 человек трудового коллектива.

Ситуацию с уничтожением ЧМП, поиск виновных в его разбазаривании изучали Совет национальной безопасности и обороны, Генеральная прокуратура, Министерство транспорта и связи. Виновных, как водится, не нашли.

Процедура банкротства некогда сверхприбыльного предприятия превратилась в начале в очередную незамаскированную попытку разворовывания последних активов предприятия. Их осталось не так уж и много. Среди них — земельные участки в курортной зоне Одессы общей стоимостью около 200 миллионов долларов, офисное здание пароходства, расположенное в ста метрах от Одесского городского совета. Кстати, во время очередной рейдерской атаки на ЧМП предлагалось продавать один квадратный метр офисного здания по цене 700 гривен.

Отчаянные попытки спасти пароходство продолжаются. Ибо в Одессе понимают: жаль, что такого понимания нет в Киеве, что без пароходства нет морского могущества Украины. Так, после завершения аренды в собственность ЧМП были возвращены два танкера «Виктор Кибенок» и «Владимир Правик».

В настоящее время ЧМП ведет 9 судебных процессов за рубежом и 142 в Украине по различным имущественным спорам, в том числе и по возвращению в собственность государства судов.

11 апреля 1995 года в итальянском порту Неаполь за долги ЧМП был арестован пассажирский флагман «Одесса». Семь лет «Одесса» ржавела у причальной стенки неапольского порта. 9 апреля 2002 года она была продана на аукционе панамской компании, которая, как выяснилось, позже совершала покупку в интересах украинской акционерной рыбной компании «Антарктика».

Возвращение «Одессы» в Южную Пальмиру стало праздником для города. В 2002 году экипаж Одессы под руководством капитана Геннадия Завирюхи приступил к подготовительным работам по капитальному ремонту судна. Несмотря на семилетний плен, балластная, пожарная, топливная системы «Одессы» были в рабочем состоянии. Удалось сохранить всю пассажирскую инфраструктуру судна — комфортабельные каюты, музыкальный салон, кинотеатр, рестораны, бары.

Акционерная рыбная компания «Антарктика» и ее президент Валерий Кравченко не скрывали своего желания превратить «Одессу» во флагман пассажирского флота Украины. Вся Одесса, Украина верили в то, что с возвращением теплохода в строй начнется возрождение морского могущества державы.

Увы, после убийства наемными киллерами Валерия Кравченко новые руководители «Антарктики» просто-напросто забыли о возрождении «Одессы».

В декабре 2006 года «Одессу» продали на металлолом по цене 2,3 миллиона долларов. У моряков, когда провожают судно на утилизацию, принято говорить, что оно ушло «на иголки». 6 января 2007 года мировые информационные агентства сообщили, что «Одесса» прошла Суэцкий канал, то есть она направлялась на кладбище кораблей в Индии. Теплоход дошел до индийского порта Аланг — самого крупного в мире центра по разделке судов. «Одесса» выбросилась на берег. Впрочем, свое гордое имя теплоход потерял до начала траурного перехода — его переименовали в «Сидней».

Так замкнулась цепь времен, начатая в 1828 году, когда по указанию генерал-губернатора Новороссийского края светлейшего князя Михаила Воронцова пароход «Одесса» совершил своей первый рейс и положил начало Черноморскому морскому пароходству. В 2007 году на «иголки» ушел крупнейший пассажирский лайнер Украины. Парадокс: Черноморское морское пароходство существует, а судов, способных перевозить пассажиров и грузы, практически нет.

Сегодня горячие головы предлагают Минтрансу приватизировать ОАО «Украинское Дунайское пароходство». Более чем корыстная цель таких предложений абсолютно ясна — «Украинскому Дунайскому пароходству» в случае принятия решения о приватизации уготована роль Черноморского морского пароходства, то есть — оно исчезнет. Видно, кому-то крайне необходимо, что наша держава окончательно и бесповоротно потеряла статус морского.

----------


## freeo

Компанию «Антарктика», основным активом на момент продажи которой является Ильичевский морской рыбный порт продали 10 октября 2008 года.
(почти весь рыбопромысловый флот и плавбазы продали 10-12 лет назад, еще в середине 90-х) 
В этот день на собрании акционеров ОАО «Антарктика» был кардинально изменен состав его контролирующих органов, после чего стало ясно, что «Антарктика» вошла в орбиту днепропетровской группы «Приват» Игоря Коломойского. 
Официальной информации о том, какую долю в акционерном капитале «Антарктики» сконцентрировал «Приват», пока нет —Сотрудникам объявили о концентрации новыми собственниками более 98% ценных бумаг «Антарктики». 
Соответственно, можно сделать вывод, что структуры г-на Коломойского оформили полный контроль над компанией, рычаги управления которой с 2003 г. находились в руках Валентина Кобылянского. (преемник главы компании Валерия Кравченко, застреленного в Одессе в конце 2002 г.).
Теперь же г-н Кобылянский может дожидаться выхода на пенсию в стороне от морских забот. 
Вместо него по решению акционеров правление «Антарктики» возглавил директор местной аудиторской компании «Мониторинг» Сергей Зайцев. 
Сейчас в распоряжении «Антарктики» находятся всего три траулера (в советские времена ее морской флот составлял более 300 судов), и ловля рыбы не интересует руководство компании. 
Заход днепропетровской группы на на предприятие ОАО «Антарктика» объясняется наличием у него очень привлекательного актива — Ильичевского морского рыбного порта (ИМРП). Данная структура, входящая в состав рыбопромышленной компании, занимает 36 га территории в 20 км от областного центра и обладает десятью глубоководными причалами, что дает ей возможность обслуживать суда практически любой грузоподъемности. 
Мощности порта позволяют перерабатывать свыше 1,5 млн т грузов в год, 
Как известно, одним из основных бизнесов «Привата» является торговля ферросплавами и марганцевой рудой, кроме того, структуры г-на Коломойского владеют сетью элеваторов в Украине и активно работают на рынке зерновых. 
Теперь, когда контроль над материнской компанией порта оформлен, вряд ли что-то помешает днепропетровской группе с минимальными затратами переваливать эту продукцию через ИМРП, а также сполна зарабатывать на обработке чужих грузов в Ильичевске

http://www.ma-journal.ru/newsucraina/8568/



Еще интересная ссылка по теме Ильичёвского Морского Рыбного порта
Интервью Кобылянского В.А 
"На этот раз их притязания были направлены на Ильичевский морской рыбный порт, который государственные люди пытались изъять из состава «Антарктики» и вернуть Минрыбхозу.
— Этого нельзя было допустить, — говорит В.А.Кобылянский.— Ведь порт, а точнее, береговой перегрузочный комплекс, предназначен для обслуживания промыслового флота. Здесь готовятся к выходу на промысел траулеры, обрабатываются и отстаиваются суда после рейса, ожидают капитального ремонта. Отними у нас порт — и «Антарктика» погибнет.
 Мы отстояли порт, но Валерий Михайлович за это поплатился жизнью..."
http://vo.od.ua/article/5256

15.12.2008    
Аналитик, Киев 
Наконец все стало ясно! 2008 год дал ответ на вопрос : "Кому выгодно?" . Кобылянский сотоварищи, выдержав паузу, распродали имущество компании ( Завод за 3 мил долларов, порт за 230 мил.долларов, остальное по мелочам) денежки поделили...
53 тысячи акционеров кинули.... Умело перевели стрелки на людей конфликтовавших с Кравченко. 
http://www.tema.in.ua/article/2508.html

----------


## altera

Спасибо *freeo* за эту тему...

Да, Антарктика - это история нашей Южной столицы, история целого поколения и не одного.

Я коренная одесситка, я выросла в  семье потомственных моряков "Антарктики".

 Мои дедушки были китобоями, один был старшим механиком на 35 китобойце "Беспощадный", второй - электромехаником на "Славе", обоих, к сожалению уже нет в живых...

 Мой отец до сих пор работает в Антарктике, 4-го вылетает на судно, на "Юпитер", правда сейчас его именем  какого-то атамана назвали, но это сейчас время такое называть улицы, проспекты, суда и т.п. в честь каких-то "гайдамакив". 

Но я не об этом.... История китобойного флота, история "Антарктики", чтобы об этом написать на форуме места маловато, было бы не плохо  сделать сайт, посвященный

 этой теме, ведь время идет, ветеранов с каждым годом все меньше и меньше, скоро некому будет поделиться, рассказать эту *Историю !Китобойной флотилии "Антарктика"!*


Если есть такая возможность/желание, то я могу помочь с самым сайтом, в смысле сделать его, чисто технически, добавить фотоматериалов из семейных альбомов. А информация? Может на этом форуме есть внуки, дети, и я надеюсь, сами ветераны "Антарктики", те кто может её (информацию) предоставить, можно архивы "потрусить".

А может, я плохо проинформирована и такой сайт уже есть, может есть книги об КФ "Антарткика" ? Если есть, пожалуйста, сообщите))))

А фотографий у нас много, нужно съездить: во- первых - к бабушке на _Успенскую 11/13*_; во-вторых -  к тете (_Китобойный переулок*_), и в третьих - к маме (_пер. Ботанический*_)  все отсканирую и выложу.   :smileflag: 

* адреса, тоже все те же))))

----------


## freeo

> Спасибо *freeo* за эту тему...
>  Мой отец до сих пор работает в Антарктике, 4-го вылетает на судно, на "Юпитер", правда сейчас его именем  какого-то атамана назвали, но это сейчас время такое называть улицы, проспекты, суда и т.п. в честь каких-то "гайдамакив".


 А вот и РТМКС "КАПИТАН ЛАБУНЕЦ" потом переименован в JUPITER
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=4171008&postcount=15

Идею о создании информационного портала посвященного ЧПОРП Антарктика поддерживаю на все 100%
Я готов организовать техническую сторону проэкта:предоставить хостинг для проекта и зарегистрировать домен. Если Вы сможете написать сам сайт..то все отлично-начало уже есть.
Давайте начнем собирать контент:информацию о судах  их капитанах и членов экипажей. Если есть у кого то фотографии/фильмы я могу оцифровать.

----------


## freeo

> Спасибо *freeo* за эту тему...
> Но я не об этом.... История китобойного флота, история "Антарктики", чтобы об этом написать на форуме места маловато, было бы не плохо  сделать сайт, посвященный
> этой теме, ведь время идет, ветеранов с каждым годом все меньше и меньше, скоро некому будет поделиться, рассказать эту *Историю !Китобойной флотилии "Антарктика"!*


 К сожалению не все так думают....
вот ПИСЬМО генерального директора  "Антарктика" Кобылянского В.А
опубликованное в полном объеме, с сохранением стилистики и орфографии оригинала. Итак, письмо №1/000813 от 23.11.2006 г.:

«Уважаемые 10 ветеранов, от которых поступило письмо в мой адрес!
Ни на какие обращения, написанные группой ветеранов, администрация компании впредь отвечать не будет.
Есть Совет ветеранов, председатель Совета, областной, городской Советы ветеранов, все вопросы решайте с ними. А если каждая из групп по 10 чел. будет обращаться к администрации, то нам некогда будет работать и решать производственные вопросы.
Для сведения Вам уже не первый раз сообщаю, что в 1999 году предприятие, на котором Вы работали, — арендное предприятие «Антарктика», — было ликвидировано вследствие банкротства.
АРК «Антарктика» не правопреемник ликвидированного предприятия и Вы никогда не работали в АРК.
Но в силу уважения к ветеранам Совет директоров компании принял решение оказывать помощь Совету ветеранов в рамках наших возможностей, что мы и делаем на протяжении всех этих лет.

В.А.КОБЫЛЯНСКИЙ, генеральный директор АРК «Антарктика». 

http://www.palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_2102213715.phtml?p_ident=ltext_2102213715.p_2401001941

----------


## Sergey6683

"Капитан Орликова" - "Ангара"- А сейчас она судно сейсморазведки "CGG Symphony" - работает сейчас в Мексиканском заливе.

----------


## freeo

> "Капитан Орликова" - "Ангара"- А сейчас она судно сейсморазведки "CGG Symphony" - работает сейчас в Мексиканском заливе.


 Хорошие новости...я думал что Орликова тоже ушла на иголки.
А он еще работает и выглядит очень достойно несмотря на свой 21 год.

----------


## Sergey6683

> Хорошие новости...я думал что Орликова тоже ушла на иголки.
> А он еще работает и выглядит очень достойно несмотря на свой 21 год.


  Я был на ремонте Орликовой кажись в 1993 году на СРЗ-2. А помог мне её опознать один мой коллега, когда мы совместно работали в Мексиканском заливе. Я ещё удивился - Блин, знакомые обводы! А он мне и сказал, что, мол, это бывшая Ангара.

----------


## Жмель

>>>freeo

Черноморское морское пароходство разворовывали нагло и цинично. Летом 1999 года всплыла на свет холдинговая компания «Си Трайдент» со штаб-квартирой в Лондоне. Часть судов ЧМП общей стоимостью в полмиллиарда долларов были переданы ей. Чем занимается эта компания, какие решает задачи, какова судьба судов ЧМП, которыми она управляет, не знает в Украине никто, за исключением узкого круга людей. Ходят слухи, что 35 судов якобы были отданы в возмещение долгов Черноморского морского пароходства. Но почему «Си Трайдент» обязана была рассчитываться по долгам ЧМП? Проверка КРУ, проведенная в 2003 году, не обнаружила никаких документов, подтверждающих природу возникновения долговых обязательств «Си Трайдент» перед иностранными компаниями.





Вы однако забыли упомянуть про всем известный V-SHIPS , которому тоже не малая часть в основном более новых судов была передана под менеджмент где-то 93-94 годах.В основном все ро-ро 30, котнейнеровозы 10 шт типа Капитан Маринеско,постройки с 91 года, потом два сухогруза типа Капитан Темкин , и ещё много чего...

И ещё про СОВКОМФЛОТ,где ЧМП на начало 91 года имело 18 %. В основном балкерный флот.

----------


## Жмель

Выглядело это так

----------


## Жмель

Не надо ничего выдумывать и плодить тем.

http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/10/t58006--VSYO-O-RYBOLOVNOM-FLOTE.html
http://forums.airbase.ru/2008/06/t62556--VSYO-O-RYBOLOVNOM-FLOTE-2.html
http://forums.airbase.ru/2009/02/t65181--VSYO-O-RYBOLOVNOM-FLOTE-3.3695.html


http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/07/t56369--SRT-i-prochie-rybaki.html
http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/10/t58070--SRT-i-prochie-rybaki-2.html


http://korabli.qdg.ru/forum/index.php?board=1.0

----------


## freeo

> Не надо ничего выдумывать и плодить тем.
> 
> http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/10/t58006--VSYO-O-RYBOLOVNOM-FLOTE.html
> http://forums.airbase.ru/2008/06/t62556--VSYO-O-RYBOLOVNOM-FLOTE-2.html
> http://forums.airbase.ru/2009/02/t65181--VSYO-O-RYBOLOVNOM-FLOTE-3.3695.html
> 
> 
> http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/07/t56369--SRT-i-prochie-rybaki.html
> http://forums.airbase.ru/2007/10/t58070--SRT-i-prochie-rybaki-2.html
> ...


 Вы немного ошиблись, тема этой ветки
Суда и судьба ЧПОРП "Антарктика"
Меня ПОЧТИ не интересует судьба  и суда всего рыбного флота бывшего СССР. 
хотя это несомненно эта история, КОТОРАЯ ТРЕБУЕТ ОСМЫСЛЕНИЯ И АНАЛИЗА.
Меня интересуют суда и судьба конкретного предприятия а именно ЧПОРП Антарктика!
это как говорят в Одессе разные вещи.

----------


## Жмель

> Вы немного ошиблись, тема этой ветки
> Суда и судьба ЧПОРП "Антарктика"
> Меня ПОЧТИ не интересует судьба  и суда всего рыбного флота бывшего СССР. 
> хотя это несомненно эта история, КОТОРАЯ ТРЕБУЕТ ОСМЫСЛЕНИЯ И АНАЛИЗА.
> Меня интересуют суда и судьба конкретного предприятия а именно ЧПОРП Антарктика!
> это как говорят в Одессе разные вещи.


 Вы сначала все просмотрите,а потом пишите.
Создайте свою тему по ЧПОРП "Антарктика" и мы с удовольствие посмотрим на Ваши труды,только перетаскивать не надо.

----------


## freeo

> Вы сначала все просмотрите,а потом пишите.
> Создайте свою тему по ЧПОРП "Антарктика" и мы с удовольствие посмотрим на Ваши труды,только перетаскивать не надо.


 И чем вам эта тема не нравиться..зачем еще одну создавать не пойму
лучше пишите по существу вопроса. если знаете про судьбу траулеров.

----------


## Подруга Детства

Мой Дед плавал с Капитаном Орликовой лично во Владивостоке и во флатилии "Слава" и Отец работал в ЧПОРП Антарктика "Максим Хомяков", "Гарпунер Зарва"... детские воспоминания: в субботу утром приносили газекту Антарктика, где были цифры по соцсоревнованиям между судами... всегда переживала, когда рейтинг падал :smileflag: ))

автору+ 1 за ностальжи...

----------


## Жмель

> Идею о создании информационного портала посвященного ЧПОРП Антарктика поддерживаю на все 100%
> Я готов организовать техническую сторону проэкта:предоставить хостинг для проекта и зарегистрировать домен. Если Вы сможете написать сам сайт..то все отлично-начало уже есть.
> Давайте начнем собирать контент:информацию о судах  их капитанах и членов экипажей.


 
Наверно это я писал ?
Тема даже очень интересная !!! А про судьбу траулеров можно найти тут http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/list
Я же Вас не заставляю ,но рекомендовал бы создать здесь http://korabli.qdg.ru/forum/index.php?board=1.0
Тут большинство толковых и знающих людей.

----------


## freeo

> Наверно это я писал ?
> Тема даже очень интересная !!! А про судьбу траулеров можно найти тут http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/list
> Я Вас не заставляю ,но рекомендовал бы создать здесь http://korabli.qdg.ru/forum/index.php?board=1.0
> Тут большинство толковых и знающих людей.


 ну я писал..да я хочу найти людей владеющих домашними архивами и найти информацию об Антарктике
сделать в сети сайт который будет рассказывать о судах и экипажах Антарктики.
в чем собственно у вас проблема я не могу понять?
зачем мне эти ресурсы которые обобщают все и вся?
Я  хочу создать независимый ресурс посвященный одной компании 
как еще иначе изъяснить, что бы вы поняли?

----------


## Жмель

> ну я писал..да я хочу найти людей владеющих домашними архивами и найти информацию об Антарктике
> сделать в сети сайт который будет рассказывать о судах и экипажах Антарктики.
> в чем собственно у вас проблема я не могу понять?
> зачем мне эти ресурсы которые обобщают все и вся?
> Я  хочу создать независимый ресурс посвященный одной компании 
> как еще иначе изъяснить, что бы вы поняли?


 Да нет проблем,создавайте.Можно подумать я Вас собираюсь уговаривать  :smileflag:

----------


## freeo

> Да нет проблем,создавайте.Можно подумать я Вас собираюсь уговаривать


 Ну вот и отлично...ждём от вас информации :smileflag:

----------


## ОМУРП

Сергей я тебе написал в однокласники посмотри

----------


## AG-ents

> Сергей я тебе написал в однокласники посмотри


 А кто это ОМУРП ?  Фото в студию !  :smileflag:

----------


## altera

> К сожалению не все так думают....
> вот ПИСЬМО генерального директора  "Антарктика" Кобылянского В.А
> опубликованное в полном объеме, с сохранением стилистики и орфографии оригинала. Итак, письмо №1/000813 от 23.11.2006 г.:
> 
> «Уважаемые 10 ветеранов, от которых поступило письмо в мой адрес!
> Ни на какие обращения, написанные группой ветеранов, администрация компании впредь отвечать не будет.
> Есть Совет ветеранов, председатель Совета, областной, городской Советы ветеранов, все вопросы решайте с ними. А если каждая из групп по 10 чел. будет обращаться к администрации, то нам некогда будет работать и решать производственные вопросы.
> Для сведения Вам уже не первый раз сообщаю, что в 1999 году предприятие, на котором Вы работали, — арендное предприятие «Антарктика», — было ликвидировано вследствие банкротства.
> АРК «Антарктика» не правопреемник ликвидированного предприятия и Вы никогда не работали в АРК.
> ...


 М-да , очень "красиво"(((( и "вежливо"(((, этот ответ очень четко характеризует менталитет нынешнего руководителя Антарктики, не важно КФ, ЧПОРП или АРК, сразу видно человека из-под сохи, текст едва не переходит в открытое хамство....

----------


## ОМУРП

РТМ КИРОВОГРАД.1983 о.Кергелен

----------


## freeo

> М-да , очень "красиво"(((( и "вежливо"(((, этот ответ очень четко характеризует менталитет нынешнего руководителя Антарктики, не важно КФ, ЧПОРП или АРК, сразу видно человека из-под сохи, текст едва не переходит в открытое хамство....


 А ВОТ ЗДЕСЬ совсем другое мнение..просто ангел ..мать Тереза
http://www.who-is-who.od.ua/kobilanskij.htm
_________________________________________
Благотворительная деятельность: компания оказывает помощь Одесскому областному детскому реабилитационному центру, Ассоциации жертв политических репрессий, ветеранам компании. 
__________________________________________
"спонсор" за деньги акционеров. 
и "рыбак" знатный, хоби  рыбалка.
зная приметы рыбацкие и повадки щуки с плотвой, взялся порулить Антарктикой!
порыбачить так сказать по взрослому...
еще хоби есть..охота :smileflag: ))))))
теперь ожидается проба пера ПО ВЗРОСЛОМУ у военных?

----------


## freeo

первый шаг в создании информационного портала о ЧПОРП Антарктика, рыбаках и китобоях работавших в этой компании  ЕСТЬ!!!!!!!!!!
зарегистрирован  домен http://antarktika.od.ua

----------


## AG-ents

> первый шаг в создании информационного портала о ЧПОРП Антарктика, рыбаках и китобоях работавших в этой компании  ЕСТЬ!!!!!!!!!!
> зарегистрирован  домен http://antarktika.od.ua


 Вы по ссылке давно заходили ?  Там все что угодно, кроме Антарктики ...

----------


## AG-ents

РТМ "Апшерон", лето 1981 года, подъем трала

----------


## freeo

> Вы по ссылке давно заходили ?  Там все что угодно, кроме Антарктики ...


 зарегистрированный домен, прописан пока по ip компании где будет предоставлен хостинг.
Самого сайта пока нет..не все так быстро :smileflag:

----------


## Жмель

Наш рог  :smileflag:  ?

----------


## freeo

> Наш рог  ?


 Наш..точно наш!!!!

----------


## AG-ents

Думаю, что в этой теме нельзя не сказать про ОМУРП - базовом училище "Антарктики" , да и всего рыбопромыслового флота СССР.
Вот один из легендарных преподавателей - Федор Федорович Трубин , кроме всего прочего еще и участник спасательной операции линкора "Новороссийск"

----------


## AG-ents

> РТМ КИРОВОГРАД.1983 о.Кергелен


 Тоже Кергелен, 1982 год.
Тюлень в гостях на французской метео-станции

----------


## ОМУРП

Хорошее фото.Вы бывали на Кергелене?

----------


## AG-ents

> Хорошее фото.Вы бывали на Кергелене?


 Угу.

Однако, Вы задаете свой вопрос, не ответив на мой ...

----------


## Athlon

Всем привет! Спасибо за тему! У меня отец плавал на Востоке. Помню в конце 80-х годов повел меня на экскурсию на Восток, он тогда в Ильичевске стоял! Зрелище неимоверное, так со школьных годов и осталось все в памяти! 
Если найду интересные фотки - выложу!

----------


## ОМУРП

> Угу.
> 
> Однако, Вы задаете свой вопрос, не ответив на мой ...


 Я учился вместе с FREEO.На практике ходил на РТМ Кировоград.
Потом работал в МУРМАНРЫБПРОМЕ.
Сейчас делаю бумагу для гривны.

----------


## freeo

В колхозе, сбор винограда :smileflag:

----------


## freeo

Индийский океан-(Аденский залив)

----------


## freeo

Необходим (желательно молодой) дизайнерский коллектив для создания индивидуального эксклюзивного дизайна и который сможет предоставить полный спектр услуг, связанных с разработкой сайта. От идеи к реализации, полного комплекса работ по созданию сайта. 
Необходим комплекс программирования, для дальнейшего наполнение сайта текстовыми и графическими материалами, наполнение сайта новостями, фото и видео файлами через специальную администраторскую панель с помощью визуальных редакторов, в которых форматировать текст не сложнее чем в привычных массовому пользователю программных продуктах.  Молодые дизайнеры получат возможность проявить свои умения в этой области  и продолжить совершенствование своего профессионального мастерства. Проект не коммерческий и  особых материальных благ тут не заработаете..но имя и рекламу себе сделаете это точно!
ЧПОРП “Антарктика” и ОМУРП ведут свою историю с середины прошлого века и через это предприятие и учебное заведение прошли сотни тысяч одесситов и жителей всех стран бывшего СССР которые сейчас живут во всех уголках мира.
Заинтересованных к  участию в этом необычном  проекте  пишите [email protected]
тема письма Антарктика

----------


## ОМУРП

Между сбором винограда теже в Белгород-Днестровске

----------


## freeo

а вот курсанты изучают устройство Белгород-Днестровской крепости.
 :smileflag:

----------


## freeo

1984 год. по дороге в экипаж, Парк "Ильича" после визита в "Некурящие"

----------


## freeo

Пополнение контента

----------


## freeo

Продолжение

----------


## freeo

Продолжение

----------


## freeo

1981-1984года

----------


## freeo

ЦВА-ЮВА(1986-1987года)
Тральцы...трал поставили отдыхаем :smileflag:

----------


## Оппонент

> Хорошие новости...я думал что Орликова тоже ушла на иголки.
> А он еще работает и выглядит очень достойно несмотря на свой 21 год.


  Ангара, ( Бывшая Капитан Орликова), ИМО 8607127, принадлежит Приватбанку, посредством аффилированной с ним офшорной компании Callista / Офис с тыльной стороны гостиницы Виктория.
а CGG Symphony это совсем другой пароход.Его номер ИМО 8607189 Назывался Штральзунд, принадлежал Эстрыбпрому. Из всех построенных судов этого типа списано только головное Моонзунд. Остальные живы. Несколько продано китайцам, несколько исландцам.

----------


## AG-ents

Командир роты судоводителей Радченко Федор Максимович в Маяках со своими орлами  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

Продолжая тему Кергелена. Такие пароходы тоже доплывают до Антарктики

----------


## AG-ents

> ЦВА-ЮВА(1986-1987года)
> Тральцы...трал поставили отдыхаем


 У меня есть подозрение, что на обоих фотографиях присутствует матрос с фамилией Кравчук !  Или я ошибаюсь ?

----------


## AG-ents

И опять про Кергелен. Поставленные задачи решены, планы перевыполнены - теперь долгая дорога домой ! Ну и изготовление балыков для себя, для родных, для друзей и круглосуточная смена у коптилки .

----------


## LanaLeto

> Разделкой  (разрежут по кусочкам и отправят на переплавку ) РПБ “ВОСТОК” и ПБ “СОВЕТСКАЯ УКРАИНА”  занимаются турки в г.Алиаге (Турция).
> Впрочем скорее всего их уже разрезали..т.к продали давно.


 Мой отец был на "Востоке" в его последний,обросший легендами рейс.Знаете,пару лет назад,прийдя из рейса,он рассказывал,что видел "Восток" в море.Ну,разумеется не ТОТ САМЫЙ "Восток",а то,что от него осталось.Говорит,что ошибиться просто не мог(ну,оно и так  понятно,что не мог :smileflag: ),спереди-"Восток",говорит,а сзади-обрубок.
 Тяжело  придерживаться корректного тона в данной теме.Сами собой  в адрес руководителей "Антарктики" напрашиваются  слова и выражения противоречащие формату форума.
Бог им  судья .

----------


## Lykaviy

Возможно я придерживаюсь других мнений, но сам я тоже из "морской" семьи. 
Только связаны были мои отец и мать с ЧМП. 

И придерживаюсь взглядов, что трагедии делать из того, что всю китобойную флотилию пустили под резак не стоит. СССР чхать хотел на то, что китов становилось всё меньше и мньше в мировом океане. Впоследствии эта флотилия могла бы ловить одних креветок.Я уважаю чужое мнение, чужие воспоминания, но китобойная флотилия помимо радости несла ещё и гибель флоре океанов.

А стоит делать трагедию из-за деребана рыболовной флотилии. Вот где беда. И не стоит поливать  грязью последнего руководителя "Антарктики" - Кравченко. Человек-романтик, пытавшийся вернуть хоть капельку жизни в наш флот.. Вечная память ему!

----------


## LanaLeto

> Возможно я придерживаюсь других мнений, но сам я тоже из "морской" семьи. 
> Только связаны были мои отец и мать с ЧМП. 
> 
> И придерживаюсь взглядов, что трагедии делать из того, что всю китобойную флотилию пустили под резак не стоит. СССР чхать хотел на то, что китов становилось всё меньше и мньше в мировом океане. Впоследствии эта флотилия могла бы ловить одних креветок.Я уважаю чужое мнение, чужие воспоминания, но китобойная флотилия помимо радости несла ещё и гибель флоре океанов.
> 
> А стоит делать трагедию из-за деребана рыболовной флотилии. Вот где беда. И не стоит поливать  грязью последнего руководителя "Антарктики" - Кравченко. Человек-романтик, пытавшийся вернуть хоть капельку жизни в наш флот.. Вечная память ему!


 Я уважаю Ваше мнение(касательно китов).Стоит или не стоит делать трагедию из -за деребана рыбаков?Так а что ж её делать?Уже всё давным-давно сделалиДеребанить уже нечего-всё что могли-раздеребанили.Комедии-трагедии-это хорошо для театральной романтики,а то,что сделали  хотя бы только с одним  "Востоком"-ПРЕСТУПЛЕНИЕ,я уже не говорю про десятки других судов.

----------


## Lykaviy

Согласен, но уж время такое. Было, и есть сейчас. За всеми структурами нужен глаз да глаз (другими словами плеть), что бы не крали. 

Эх, а ещё несколько лет назад сколько было надежд на Антарктику, на казалось такое близкое возвращение в строй "Одессы"...

----------


## AG-ents

> ... И не стоит поливать  грязью последнего руководителя "Антарктики" - Кравченко. Человек-романтик, пытавшийся вернуть хоть капельку жизни в наш флот.. Вечная память ему!


 Последний руководитель Антарктики не Кравченко, а его зам Кобылянский и именно в его адрес все высказывания !

----------


## Lykaviy

Прошу прощения, возможно неправильно высказался, для меня НАСТОЯЩИЙ последний руководитель - Кравченко.

----------


## LanaLeto

Да нет,что касается лично меня,то я имела в виду именно то,что написала-"Сами собой в адрес *руководителей* "Антарктики" напрашиваются слова и выражения противоречащие формату форума.
Бог им судья" .  И никакой "грязи" тут не вижу. Просто у каждого своя память ...
На этом прекращаю "о плохом",дабы не портить позитивное настроение топика и не выходить за рамки стародавних русских традиций.

----------


## Sergey6683

> Ангара, ( Бывшая Капитан Орликова), ИМО 8607127, принадлежит Приватбанку, посредством аффилированной с ним офшорной компании Callista / Офис с тыльной стороны гостиницы Виктория.


 Звыняйте, что обманул, не знал, Просто меня так информировал человек, который был тесно связан с рыбопромысловым делом в Мурманске...

----------


## AG-ents

Довелось мне на практике пару месяцев отбыть на одном очень уникальном судне траволове-катамаране "Эксперимент-1", бортовой номер КЕ-0001. Не знаю, кто его придумал, но работа была топорная, т.к. просто сварили корпуса двух СРТМов, а сверху присобачили надстройку-башню... На курсе эта коробочка совершенно не держалась и вертелась юлой, хотя задумка была вроде верная - увеличить раскрытие трала...  Однако, в свой первый показательный рейс это судно сделало кругосветку - сам видел красочный проспект   :smileflag:   Но вот, чтобы тягать такие огромные тралы ему элементарно не хватало мощи и скорости и очень быстро он оказался на Агаровом заводе (в те времена филлиале "Антарктики" , где он честно трудился, выполняя роль трудовой колонии для штрафников ... 
Хорошо, что дело было летом, наши рейсы длились по 3-4 дня и я благополучно дождался нормального судна, на котором и ушел в заграничный рейс. Да, капитаном тогда на "Эксперимент-1" был Золотарев, а старпомом Бутенко Илья Иванович.

P.S.
Раз уж пошел разговор, то в паре с катамараном работали старые СРТМы "Меркурий" и позже "Печорск" и на Хлебной гавани постоянно высилась огромная гора травы зостеры из которой потом делали очень дорогой и натурльный агар-агар. Из которого потом кроме прочих ценных продуктов получался вкусный мармелад и зефир  :smileflag:

----------


## ОМУРП

ПРОМЫСЛОВЫЙ КАТАМАРАН

Место постройки:                                        
Светловский судоремонтный завод Калининград

1955	ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТ-1	КЕ-0001		
1955	ЭКСПЕРИМЕНТ-2	КЕ-000
Может есть еще какой материал по этому проекту то выставляйте.Заходите на:http://korabli.qdg.ru

----------


## freeo

> У меня есть подозрение, что на обоих фотографиях присутствует матрос с фамилией Кравчук !  Или я ошибаюсь ?


 Да совершенно в точку..там есть Саня.

----------


## freeo

про штрафников...тут ты не прав
экипажи конечно были своеобразные..  :smileflag: )
ты путаешь...СРТМ "Меркурий"   не было на Агаровом.
я 4 года работал мотористом на судах Агарового завода (на Поллуксе потом на Печёрске)
был настоящий ПАРОХОД (с открытой паровой машиной) он назывался "Поллукс"
затем списали "Поллукс" и его легендарный штурвал еще долгое время красовался на К.Маркса17
"Печёрск" я переоборудовал в Измаиле и  траву потом косили в Чёрном море
Славное было время..вспоминаю их с большой теплотой..
заработки по 400-500 р в месяц..
плюс еще столько же имели на бычке и камбале..катранем жире
и это конец восьмидесятых..1000 р в месяц..это ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШИЕ ДЕНЬГИ
пиво-22 копейки..такси-3 рубля..кабак 20 рублей.....КОММУНИЗМ
рейсы по 2-3 суток...зимой на отстое..
лафа
затем позднее.. будучи с Кравой (Кравчуком.А) в рейсе.на РТМ "Венере 4".в Аденском заливе видели "Эксперимент" который растаял в дымке..в сторону Индии(на иголки)
КСТАТИ:
Капитаном Поллукса и Печёрска был Макс(Максимов Б.М)
Дед Поллукса и Печёрска был Гаркавый (из китобоев)

----------


## AG-ents

> про штрафников...тут ты не прав
> экипажи конечно были своеобразные.. )
> ты путаешь...СРТМ "Меркурий"   не было на Агаровом.
> ...


 Ну так я же по своим и чужим воспоминаниям, - ведь сам на них не работал, да и давно это было...
Возможно, что на других судах Агарового просто постоянные экипажи были, а вот на "Эксперименте" точно или штрафники, или язвенники и прочие, кому медкомиссию задробили, или новички, кто визу ожидал ...
Однако с чужих слов "Меркурий" все-таки какое-то время работал на Агаровом (еще до Поллукса) и закончил свой жизненный путь на Измальском (99-м) судоремонтном заводе, где я его сам видел почти вытянутым на берег в специально прорытом канале - говорили, что его пытались использовать как запасную котельную и электростанцию, но потом что-то не сложилось...

А как и где "Печерск" ушел на покой ? Мне ребята рассказывали, что во времена перстройки его использовали как транспортное судно для челночников и во время грузинских разделений-объединений он в Сухуми даже обстрелу подвергался ....

P.S.
По "Эксперименту" у меня штурманская тетрадь осталась за практику, так что могу поделиться ТТД.
Еще есть много фоток дизель-электрохода ТР "Улан-Удэ" , но это уже не "Антарктика"

----------


## ОМУРП

Если можно делитесь информацией по поводу катамарана.
Участвуйте в проекте сайта: http://korabli.qdg.ru 
Сергей что с сайтом?

----------


## LanaLeto

Ну,может не совсем по теме,но не удержалась!Вот,разбирая завалы на лоджии,обнаружила.Эт мой брат(ныне тоже капитан),лет сто назад папе выжигал на день рождения)))))

----------


## freeo

> Ну,может не совсем по теме,но не удержалась!Вот,разбирая завалы на лоджии,обнаружила.Эт мой брат(ныне тоже капитан),лет сто назад папе выжигал на день рождения)))))


 да нет все отлично!!!!!!!
У меня к Вам просьба ..наверняка у вас дома в семье потомственных рыбаков есть фотографии из различных промысловых рейсов и т.п..Интересуют абсолютно все фото
которые вы сможете или посчитаете нужным предоставить ..для сайта.
Можете дать мне я оцифрую и потом верну..можете сами оцифровать..я оплачу расходы.
можно списаться...мой адрес:
[email protected]

----------


## ОМУРП

Сергей что с сайтом.
Поверь когда все будет в сети обрастать будет стремительно
Только в однокласниках ОМУРП тысяча а Антарктика и тд еще больше- знаю по своему форуму.

----------


## AG-ents

Кто знает, дипломно-паспортная группа в рыбпорту работает еще ?

----------


## Hennessy XO

А правда что в Рыбном порту теперь будет контейнерный терминал?

----------


## AG-ents

> А правда что в Рыбном порту теперь будет контейнерный терминал?


 В условиях кризиса - однозначно НЕТ !  Хотя теоретически с контейнерами можно работать и обыкновенным портальным краном , и мобильным и даже судовым краном (на небольших контейнеровозах они имеются), но в данном случае скорость обработки составляет 5-7 контейнеров в час по сравнению с 30-40 контенерами в час при работе специальным перегружателем. При этом надо учитывать, что такой перегружатель стоит несколько млн долларов и уже имеющиеся контейнерные терминалы сейчас работают с половинной нагрузкой

----------


## ElenTroya

> Ну,может не совсем по теме,но не удержалась!Вот,разбирая завалы на лоджии,обнаружила.Эт мой брат(ныне тоже капитан),лет сто назад папе выжигал на день рождения)))))


 Выжигать не умела.Но рисовала кораблики,и давала им имя -"Лунга"

----------


## Ilgiz

[email protected] Приветствую всех, кто работал в ЧПОРП "Антарктика", а тех, кто на РТМКС "Капитан Орликова" трудился, тех особливо"!
Я сам на нём в 1-й промысловый рейс вышел в апреле 1988 г. из Таллинна на Канары, в Лас-Пальмас. Есть и кое что из фотографий, вот пожалуйста: Наш "Капитан Орликова" в 1-м рейсе в ЦВА.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ilgiz

Вторая серия фотографий, относящихся к РТМКС "Капитан Орликова"

----------


## Ilgiz

Ну и третья серия фотографий о ЧПОРП "Антарктика" и его судах.

----------


## Platon2009

уважаемые! а есть ли у кого снимки живой (действующей)  Сов.Украины? ведь тогда много было снимков...к сожалению, пленки не сохранились, фотоснимки растворились в альбомах друзей...буду очень рад  и благодарен, если кто-то отзовётся...

----------


## freeo

> уважаемые! а есть ли у кого живой Сов.Украины? ведь тогда много было снимков...


 Не понял вопроса..живой член экипажа.Сов.Украины.или что?

----------


## Бунтарка

Всем привет!
Мои родители работали на Сов.Украине, мы 25л прожили в кооперативном доме "Антарктика", я выросла в пионер.лагере "Антарктика".
Есть фотки с судна с китами, на фоне айсбергов, много. Возьму у мамы альбом на временное пользование, обязательно скину. У самой сердце щимит ))

----------


## гобар

сколько таких предприятий по городу не счесть но надо попробовать составить реестр.

----------


## Platon2009

> Не понял вопроса..живой член экипажа.Сов.Украины.или что?


 прошу прощения за неясную формулировку... я имел  ввиду фотографии действующей "Сов.Украины". Из больших, внятных фоток я нашел здесь только один снимок - тот, где "Сов.Украина" в Турции... уже неживая. Тяжелое зрелище...
Мой емейл [email protected]
Спасибо всем, кто отзовётся

----------


## freeo

> прошу прощения за неясную формулировку... я имел  ввиду фотографии действующей "Сов.Украины". Из больших, внятных фоток я нашел здесь только один снимок - тот, где "Сов.Украина" в Турции... уже неживая. Тяжелое зрелище...
> Мой емейл [email protected]
> Спасибо всем, кто отзовётся


 У меня есть много фотографий ..напишите в личку как Вас найти если Вы в Одессе.
если нет надо решить как из отправить..могу ночным экспресом..или проводником передать..но уже оцифрованные.
если у Вас есть любые фото с экипажами и судами буду признателен за предоставленные материалы.

----------


## D-K-N

Всем привет.Я долекий от этой темы,но хотелбы уточнить Антарктики больше нет?

----------


## freeo

> Всем привет.Я долекий от этой темы,но хотелбы уточнить Антарктики больше нет?


 де факто её уже давно нет...после развала СССР ..её растащили ..распродали...бывшие в то время у руля руководители Антарктики... :smileflag: )
де юро уже тоже нет..
Антарктика называется теперь Капитан с штаб-квартирой в городишке Лас-Пальмас..
продана Привату вместе с рыбпортом..вернее наоборот..рыбпорт продан в придачу с антарктикой..то что от неё осталось..
Право приёмник Кравченко и его ближайший заместитель..пустил по миру все что от неё осталось.

----------


## D-K-N

Спасибо за информацию.Мой отец работал от Антарктики я много слышал о его тяжелой но очень интересной работе,видел много фоток.Сам я работаю на торговом,хотел попробывать работу на рыбаках но вот облом.
Вешать уро.ов надо бы за убийство таких ГИГАНТОВ

----------


## Platon2009

Приветствую! спасибо, что отозвались... я живу в Москве, а на "Сов.Украине" был в рейсе 1983/84 гг. в составе научной экспедиции... так получилось, что своих снимков не осталось вообще, во время переезда из Одессы сюда потерялись все негативы... Могу Вам позвонить и Москвы... мой емейл написан, но повторю еще раз [email protected]
Всего Вам наилучшего! буду рад продолжить общение...

----------


## ОМУРП

Еще немного об ОМУРП ХМО 1981-1984:
1 В Очакове Стадниченко Юра Бородастов Самусь Крыжановский
2 Жеман Конашевич Косых Курта ОМУРП 1981
3 Иван курта вес взят
4 Косых Сергей и я ОМУРП 1981
5 Курта я Косых Иванов Конашевич Мороз ОМУРП 1981
6 Курта Незгода Крыжановский я Морвокзал Одесса 1982

----------


## LanaLeto

С  Днём Рыбака вас,дорогие товарищи! :smileflag:

----------


## ElenTroya

Поздравляю всех -всех рыбаков с профессиональным праздником!!!!!

----------


## Джина

Мой дедушка живой ветеран китобойной флотилии "Слава". Ему 88 лет.  Если нужна будет информация, может быть какие-то конкретные вопросы... Все таки, что называется, информация из первых уст

----------


## AG-ents

> Мой дедушка живой ветеран китобойной флотилии "Слава". Ему 88 лет.  Если нужна будет информация, может быть какие-то конкретные вопросы... Все таки, что называется, информация из первых уст


 Желательно фоток сюда скинуть с комментариями   :smileflag:

----------


## lanus2

> Думаю, что в этой теме нельзя не сказать про ОМУРП - базовом училище "Антарктики" , да и всего рыбопромыслового флота СССР.
> Вот один из легендарных преподавателей - Федор Федорович Трубин , кроме всего прочего еще и участник спасательной операции линкора "Новороссийск"


 Ag-ets ty cogda "Rybu" Zaconchil? Ya v 1983 shturmanom. F.F. Trubina horosho pomnyu. U nasrotnyi byl Fedor Macsimovich. Rota moya 141. A familiya moya Mokhnachev. Otzovites odnokashki!!!

----------


## ОМУРП

> Мой дедушка живой ветеран китобойной флотилии "Слава". Ему 88 лет.  Если нужна будет информация, может быть какие-то конкретные вопросы... Все таки, что называется, информация из первых уст


 
Нужен список китобойцев Славы с бортовыми номерами если можно и фото

----------


## Yulia I

> Мой дедушка живой ветеран китобойной флотилии "Слава". Ему 88 лет.  Если нужна будет информация, может быть какие-то конкретные вопросы... Все таки, что называется, информация из первых уст


 А кем ваш дедушка работал на флотилии?

----------


## Ilgiz

Давайте я сайт сделаю. Я уже делал их несколько по другим темам. Могу и по этой. Тем более к "Антарктике" имел прямое отношение - работал на РТМКС "Капитан Орликова".

----------


## LanaLeto

1-Июнь 1978.РТМС "Ворошиловград" центрально-восточн.Атлантика
2 "Восток" 27. 10. 1996
3 "Гарпунер Зарва"
4"Ворошиловград" июль 1978
5"Львов" ЦВА октябрь1979-март 1980
6 РТМ "Ильичёвск" 27 промрейс 1988г.

----------


## LanaLeto

РТМ "Ильичёвск" 27 промрейс 1978.

апрель 1985.

----------


## Konan

> уважаемые! а есть ли у кого снимки живой (действующей)  Сов.Украины? ведь тогда много было снимков...к сожалению, пленки не сохранились, фотоснимки растворились в альбомах друзей...буду очень рад  и благодарен, если кто-то отзовётся...


 у меня дедушка работал на Советской Украине,дома снимки есть...когда я вернусь из рейса домой-выложу здесь

----------


## ОМУРП

Всем большое спасибо за снимки-это историябольшинства одесситов выкладывайте фото наших дедов и отцов они того заслужили

----------


## AG-ents

Не уж то больше никто ничего сказать не хочет ?

----------


## Ilgiz

> Еще немного об ОМУРП ХМО 1981-1984:
> 1 В Очакове Стадниченко Юра Бородастов Самусь Крыжановский
> 2 Жеман Конашевич Косых Курта ОМУРП 1981
> 3 Иван курта вес взят
> 4 Косых Сергей и я ОМУРП 1981
> 5 Курта я Косых Иванов Конашевич Мороз ОМУРП 1981
> 6 Курта Незгода Крыжановский я Морвокзал Одесса 1982


 Значит в ОМУРП для "Антарктики" готовили специалистов? А я в "Антарктику" попал после Николаевской мореходки. Должен был в ЧМП работать на торгашах, но вакансий не было, и на Дальний Восток не хотелось ехать. Ну и направили в рыбаки, о чём и не жалел.

----------


## ОМУРП

> Значит в ОМУРП для "Антарктики" готовили специалистов? А я в "Антарктику" попал после Николаевской мореходки. Должен был в ЧМП работать на торгашах, но вакансий не было, и на Дальний Восток не хотелось ехать. Ну и направили в рыбаки, о чём и не жалел.


 В Антарктике оставалось процентов 15 остальные по всем флотам

----------


## Славентич

Ребята, мой дядя работает  в "Антарктике" и в том что осталось от неё с 1972 г. Прикол в том что я, учась в водном институте, частенько бывал у него, когда он был на вахтах, в рыбпорту.Зайти в то время туда не представляло никакого труда-нужно было спуститься от 27 трамвая вниз,до причала катера,который возил на тот берег лимана и в заборе слева была "комсомольская проходная", все кому было лень обходить через проходные, или чего вынести надо, пользовались ней. Тогда в 92-98 он был между рейсами на Алексееве, Хомякове,Черемоше,Чауде. Соответственно и я обследовал все эти пароходы. Перед отправкой Сов.Украины и Востока на гвозди и мы там побывали. У дяди и сейчас. наверное, есть кресло капитана с СовУкраины, а Кравченко МУДАК, хотя о покойниках или ничего или хорошо, но вместе с Кравчуком именно он разосрал всю Антарктику. Тогда так обидно за моряков было, платили копейки, чтобы выжить дядя масло в канистрах на горбу таскал , а какой умник догадался поставить СРТМ вторым бортом к ВОСТОКу, шо нам приходилось по штормтрапу лазить метров 15 с бронзой кг по 30 . Ещё помню рассказ о несчастливом пароходе Форос, как выразился дядя :"ему при постройке в киль насрали", вечно с ним какие-то халепы происходили, на нём дядя пожар тушил. Сейчас у меня кореш есть Максим Хомяков, я называю его, по Матроскину, "Максим Хомяков-человек и пароход". Не верит мне,подлец, помогите с фото, желательно чтобы имя было видно. А ещё вот о чём жалею: если бы я знал судьбу этого горемыки-парохода, что он будет гнить у причалов не только в рыбпорту, но и потом на первом СРЗ, и в конечном итоге уйдёт на гвозди, рынду я бы с него слямзил.

----------


## LanaLeto

> Ребята, мой дядя работает  в "Антарктике" и в том что осталось от неё с 1972 г. Прикол в том что я, учась в водном институте, частенько бывал у него, когда он был на вахтах, в рыбпорту.Зайти в то время туда не представляло никакого труда-нужно было спуститься от 27 трамвая вниз,до причала катера,который возил на тот берег лимана и в заборе слева была "комсомольская проходная", все кому было лень обходить через проходные, или чего вынести надо, пользовались ней. Тогда в 92-98 он был между рейсами на Алексееве, Хомякове,Черемоше,Чауде. Соответственно и я обследовал все эти пароходы. Перед отправкой Сов.Украины и Востока на гвозди и мы там побывали. У дяди и сейчас. наверное, есть кресло капитана с СовУкраины, а Кравченко МУДАК, хотя о покойниках или ничего или хорошо, но вместе с Кравчуком *именно он разосрал всю Антарктику*. Тогда так обидно за моряков было, платили копейки, чтобы выжить дядя масло в канистрах на горбу таскал , а какой умник догадался поставить СРТМ вторым бортом к ВОСТОКу, шо нам приходилось по штормтрапу лазить метров 15 с бронзой кг по 30 . Ещё помню рассказ о несчастливом пароходе Форос, как выразился дядя :"ему при постройке в киль насрали", вечно с ним какие-то халепы происходили, на нём дядя пожар тушил. Сейчас у меня кореш есть Максим Хомяков, я называю его, как Матроскин, "Максим Хомяков-человек и пароход". Не верит мне,подлец, помогите с фото, желательно чтобы имя было видно. А ещё вот о чём жалею: если бы я знал судьбу этого горемыки-парохода, что он будет гнить у причалов не только в рыбпорту, но и потом на первом СРЗ, и в конечном итоге уйдёт на гвозди, рынду я бы с него слямзил.


 Готовь противотапковую каску)))Ничё ты в романтиках, я смотрю ,не понимаешь)))))))))

----------


## Славентич

> Готовь противотапковую каску)))Ничё ты в романтиках, я смотрю ,не понимаешь)))))))))


 LanaLeto я хотел бы работать в " Антарктике" но я родился не в то время и мой романтизьм не есть тема обсуждения этого форума. Я просил о другом, а свои противокасковые тапки можешь даже склеить.

----------


## freeo

ребята..дамы и господа...зачем тут сориться? есть факт ..что Антарктику продали..и продал не Кравченко...он то как раз и много сделал для её "плавучести" он это делал может не совсем правильно..с нашей точки зрения...но он рулил как умел..он же не из рыбаков..он "стоитель"....но как раз он и старался обновить флот..может не тем ..правильным путём...как это видели многие...А АНТАРКИКУ ПРОДАЛ ЕГО ПЕРВЫЙ ЗАМ...КОТОРЫЙ ПОСЛЕ ГИБЕЛИ КРАВЧЕНКО СТАЛ У РУЛЯ АНТАРКТИКИ...ЧЕЛОВЕК ОЧЕНЬ ДАЛЁКИЙ ОТ ФЛОТА..ПРОМЫСЛА..И ВСЕГО ЧТО С НИМ СВЯЗАННОГО....ПРОДАЛ И ПОРТ...И КОМПАНИЮ...ВОТ ЕГО  И НАДО ВСЕНАРОДНО  ЛИНЧЕВАТЬ.......СЛОВ НЕТ...
у меня иногда накатываются слёзы....вспоминая..какой успешной была компания и до чего её докатили "бизмесмены" из Теплодара.....
.кстати на Чауде я был два рейса под Южной Гергией на Фоклендах. на клыкаче....славные были времена...вспоминаю все это только с теплотой и сожалением....что теперь в магазинах скумбрия из Норвегии(((

----------


## LanaLeto

> LanaLeto я хотел бы работать в " Антарктике" но я родился не в то время и мой романтизьм не есть тема обсуждения этого форума. Я просил о другом, а свои противокасковые тапки можешь даже склеить.


 От ты дал :smileflag: Я ж как раз совсем в другом смысле)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## LanaLeto

[QUOTE=freeo;6675318]


> теперь в магазинах скумбрия из Норвегии((([/


 QUOTE]
 И не только скумбрия)))) Я вспоминаю слова о нерентабельности "Востока" и челюсти клацать начинают.Если б "Восток" не пошёл на распил (ещё совсем задолго до гибели Кравченко),то было бы гораздо больше "нашего",родного.)))) Сколько осталось у" Антарктики" судов на момент прихода к рулю зама? А сколько было когда к тому же рулю стал Кравченко? Они как-то плавно рассосались за время его "руления".Ой,да ладно,простите,понесло))))Всё больше не буду)))

----------


## Sergey6683

> А АНТАРКИКУ ПРОДАЛ ЕГО ПЕРВЫЙ ЗАМ...КОТОРЫЙ ПОСЛЕ ГИБЕЛИ КРАВЧЕНКО СТАЛ У РУЛЯ АНТАРКТИКИ...ЧЕЛОВЕК ОЧЕНЬ ДАЛЁКИЙ ОТ ФЛОТА..ПРОМЫСЛА..И ВСЕГО ЧТО С НИМ СВЯЗАННОГО....ПРОДАЛ И ПОРТ...И КОМПАНИЮ...ВОТ ЕГО  И НАДО ВСЕНАРОДНО  ЛИНЧЕВАТЬ.......СЛОВ НЕТ...


 Вот как раз таки после Кравченко кроме порта и пары судов, продавать то уже и нечего было. И при Кравченко начали дерхать людей на промысле по году и больше.

----------


## Славентич

Когда Крава пришёл все пароходы приходившие в Бурлачью, становились на так называемый ремонт и гнили возле причалов. Редко кто потом из них становился в строй. Первыми на гвозди пошли Атлантики - Апшерон, Дарьял, Днепродзержинск(они стояли с краю справа). Долго мы с них мидии собирали. Хотя состояние готовности их было 80-90% (покрасить, залить воду масло и соляру и вперёд). А в плане эксплуатации Атлантик гораздо лучше Супера. Движки выносливей и не такие капризные. Потом Краве сподобалось и он начал списывать всё под чистую. Кстати видел я в Рыбпорту и рефика "Сальвадора Альендэ" , за пол-года как он потонул. Когда отправляли в последний путь Сов.Украину все до последнего думали шо его купили индусы. Пьяный Крава прокартавил ей что-то пафосное в последний путь и ушёл пароход СВОИМ ХОДОМ ! ! ! в последний такой недолгий рейс до Турции. Потом правда докупили трошки БАТМов в Николаеве, Капитаны- Буга, Соляник, Моргун ,но потом их перепродали в Россию. А для амбиций  купили самый "рыболовный" пароход - пассажир "Тарас Шевченко".

----------


## shakhtyor

Здравствуйте, коллеги. Мой отец, Шахтёр Владимир Александрович, всю жизнь отходил на РТМ-ах типа "Атлантик". Был  2-м помощником, потом 1-м, старпомом и, в конце-концов, капитаном. С детства помню названия его трудяг -траулеров:  "Апшерон", "Артек", "Венера-4", "Пролив", "Дарьял" и других. Помню как по 15 часов ждали, когда судно с рейда ошвартуется в порту Ильичевск, и власти дадут добро на допуск семей на борт. А когда отец был на берегу (на отстое между рейсами), я все свободное время проводил на бору его очередного "парахета". И домой, в 1997 г., привезли его с последнего промысла в рефрижераторе такого-же траулера. 
На самом деле это лирическое отступление носит одну лишь цель: помогите найти хорошего качества фотографию "Атлантика" на промысле. К сожалению весь наш архив исчез бесследно. А я хочу большое фото распечатать, в большую рамку на стену повесить, детям и внукам показывать, на чем их дед-прадед в ЮВА ходил. Заранее всем признателен.

----------


## AG-ents

Вот здесь все Атлантики собраны (фотогалерея больших фоток внизу)

http://korabli.qdg.ru/sudno8/view/3/1/

----------


## propan51

[QUOTE=shakhtyor;6762248].... И домой, в 1997 г., привезли его с последнего промысла в рефрижераторе такого-же траулера....

Моего будущего тестя в рефрижераторе "Кировоград" в 1970г. привезли .Тогда 8 гробов в разное время с "Советской Украины" за рейс 1970/71г привезли включая и капитан-директора Моргуна.

----------


## shakhtyor

> Вот здесь все Атлантики собраны (фотогалерея больших фоток внизу)
> 
> http://korabli.qdg.ru/sudno8/view/3/1/


 Да, там я смотрел еще раньше. К сожалению, качество для печати никуда не годится, кроме того на всех практически водяные знаки владельцев. У меня, когда я был пацаном, была здоровенная (не меньше А3) фотография "Атлантика", снятая в ракурсе спереди-слева, с борта другого судна, где-то с расстояния 1,5-2 кабельтова, во время перехода траулера на промысел. Ух, красотища была! Пропала

----------


## Mad_Cat

Если это уже гдето поднималость то ткните...в прошлом кажется году, всем у кого на руках были акции Антарктики сказали что както переоформляется предприятие и все акции надо сдать в банк...ПРриват если я не ошибаюсь....и взамен выдали бумаги про открытие счета в ценных бумагах...попытки выяснить зачем это надо ничего не прояснили сказали только что эти акции если не будут сданы в банк то уже ни на что влиять не будут и больше ничего...ктото может обьяснить что это было?

----------


## Athlon

Данную процедуру я тоже сделал! Дело в следующем, акции антарктики, которые были у меня в частности , были на предьявителя. Вышел новый закон по которому акции должны быть именные. Таким образом, открыв счет в ценных бумагах , мы получили акции непосредственно на себя!

----------


## Rip

Пожалуйста друзья, живет еще Алексей Николаевич Соляник, или...? А если скончался, где и когда? Спасибо.

----------


## CattySark

Добрый день всем. Хорошо, что подняли тему ЧПОРП "Антарктика". Пришлось и мне вложить малую часть своего труда на благо этой организации. Какая была мощь. Ленрыбпром, прибалты и даже Мурманская, Архангельская базы тралового флота и рядом не стояли. Китобои, китобойная флотилия, "Восток" и траловый флот - легендарная история Одессы. Это никогда не забудется, потому, что этот символ создавали конкретные люди - гарпунеры, матросы, боцманы, радио и штурманский состав, механики, электрики, тралмастера, технологи, капитаны. Многих уже нет, но они же были, вот они улыбаются нам здоровые и сильные с потемневших от времени фотографий семейных альбомов. Я не одессит, но мне не понятна одна вещь. Почему бы не сохранить хотя бы один китобоец и внутри судна сделать музей китобойной славы? А один из супер-атлантиков переоборудовать в музей тралового флота? Затратно? Да, но это память. Что касается быстрого оборота денег, тогда на базе "Восток" можно было бы сделать отличный центр отдыха горожан с кафе и т.д. Я думаю отбоя  от посетителей не было бы, особенно в выходные дни. Я бы сам повел свою семью по этим, потрепанным всеми ветрами и морями музеям. Как же так, одесситы?

----------


## oilks

"Восток" уже остался только на фотках - порезали его ...

----------


## zastava

Музей китобойной славы есть в Калиниграде вроде бы.

----------


## ОМУРП

А кто нибудь даст список китобойцев флотилии Слава Может книжка  у кого есть?

----------


## altera

Мой дедушка плавал дедом)))) на 33-тьем  Бесстрашном, на сколько помню 47-й был самый большой по номеру. А сначала были Славы 2, 3, 5 и т.д. 
Нужно поискать информацию может и есть какая литература.

----------


## ОМУРП

зз- Беспощадный это все китобойцы Советской Украины меня интересуют китобойцы Славы

----------


## Mad_Cat

> "Восток" уже остался только на фотках - порезали его ...


 Угу....
У меня на нем дед плавал....

----------


## CattySark

Понятно, что "Восток"  порезали и уже почти ничего на осталось. Просто обидно, люди уходят, уносят с собой часть истории, подрастает новое поколение, которое ничего не знает и никогда не видело глазами, что это такое. Негде это все посмотреть. Англичане отреставрировали и поставили на вечную стоянку в Гринвиче знаменитый парусник, построенный еще в 19 веке. Видел как туристы ходили по нему открыв рот от удивления. Чем мы хуже. Встать у гарпунерской пушки, подняться на мостик, походить по рулевой и радио рубкам, выйти на траловую палубу, спуститься в рыбцех, мукомольное отделение, трюм, попробовать поднять муляж пака с замороженной рыбой. Ребята, да те же туристы челюсть бы порвали. Молодцы, что хоть форум затеяли, а сайт нужен обязательно.

----------


## Славентич

> А кто нибудь даст список китобойцев флотилии Слава Может книжка  у кого есть?


 Книжки. реестры всякие при Союзе выпускали в немерянных количествах, а сейчас это всё макулатура. разве что надо поднять свой зад и посетить какой-нибудь морской архив приморского города. А в инете искать сложновато.

----------


## oilks

Несколько известных китобойцев похоронены на главной аллее Второго Христианского кладбища. На памятниках и суда-китобойцы репечислены.

----------


## evgenter

Я вырос в лагере "Антарктика" и базе "Портовик" затем пять лет проработал в Рыбпорту. Читая тему - сердце кровью обливается, угрохать такую махину как "Антарктика" - надо ещё уметь. Не буду о плохом. У меня дед после рыбки плавал на китобойцах и до сих пор работает в Рыбпорту. Дома фоток очень много (дед увлекался фотографией), если кому надо обращайтесь.

----------


## CattySark

По вопросу о номерах китобойцев "Славы". Не смогу сейчас все вспомнить, поэтому врать не буду. Во время работы в ЧПОРП "Антарктика" судьба столкнула меня с одним китобоем на пенсии, лет ему было уже под семьдесят. Одинокий был человек, но очень общительный с интересной судьбой. Ходил он в свое время на китобойцах коком. Кстати, в траловом флоте я уже не слышал выражение "кок", были повара, буфетчицы. Так вот он рассказывал мне о всех китобойцах, на которых ходил, и сколько их было, кто был капитаном, гарпунером и т.д. Многих знал лично. Можно сказать всю историю зарождения китобойного промысла в Одессе. От его рассказов у меня пробегали мурашки по спине и прошибал пот. Жалею до сих пор, что не  вел записей, а диктофонов тогда не было. Сейчас можно было бы написать книгу. Оказывается первыми гарпунерами были норвежцы. Они обязаны были по соглашению обучать наших будущих китобоев. Норвежцы надменно себя вели, по хамски, не церемонились. Не старались передавать свой опыт, наоборот мешали, тянули - зарплаты им шли очень большие. Наши будущие гарпунеры сами обучались, где-что увидят, принаравливались, тем более никто в основном не знал норвежский и английский. Драки, рассказывал кок, были страшные. Норвежцы по два метра ростом, но наши не тушевались, смелые были ребята. Сворю кур на обед, а норвежец берет и выливает весь бульон за борт, кур себе. Но обед был сварен на весь экипаж. И снова понеслось, до крови бились. Вот так становились гарпунерами, так начиналась история, которая написана кровью и жизнями ... не все возвращались домой. Он упоминал, о случаях похорон прямо в море ... , но, насколько я знаю, такое правило было в эпоху парусного флота. Много рассказывал о Солянике. Жесткий был человек, не считался с людьми. Капитаны китобойцев его боялись, а экипажи не любили. Кстати, Соляник не первый капитан АКФ "Слава". Как он им стал, темная история говорил кок.

----------


## polinka-2007

ООООООй, какая тема!!!!
Мой папа врачом работал 1990-1998 гг. и на Венере-4, и на Гарпунере Зарве и на Апшероне и еще на каких-то, надо будет спросить у него. И на Кергелене, и в Алжире был. Это то что я помню с детских лет.
Такая ностальгия....

А я еще лет 5-7 назад какие-то дивиденды от акций получала.
Сволочи, разрушили, попродавали все!!!

----------


## ОМУРП

> ООООООй, какая тема!!!!
> Мой папа врачом работал 1990-1998 гг. и на Венере-4, и на Гарпунере Зарве и на Апшероне и еще на каких-то, надо будет спросить у него. И на Кергелене, и в Алжире был. Это то что я помню с детских лет.
> Такая ностальгия....
> 
> А я еще лет 5-7 назад какие-то дивиденды от акций получала.
> Сволочи, разрушили, попродавали все!!!


 Если есть фото этих судов запостите пожалуйста в форуме

----------


## oilks

> ... рассказывал о Солянике. Жесткий был человек, не считался с людьми. Капитаны китобойцев его боялись, а экипажи не любили. Кстати, Соляник не первый капитан АКФ "Слава". Как он им стал, темная история говорил кок.


 Слыхал, что вроде сам Сталин Соляника назначил.  :smileflag:

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

В ОМУ РП есть музей Соляника.

----------


## CattySark

> Значит в ОМУРП для "Антарктики" готовили специалистов?


 Радиослужба на судах ЧПОРП "Антарктика" процентов 70-80 состояла из выпускников Ейского морского рыбопромышленного техникума ( ЕМРПТ ). Радиотехнический факультет очень много выпустил хороших специалистов за время своего существования. Много ребят с дипломами ЕМРПТ работало радиооператорами, начальниками радиостанций и гидроаккустиками в Одессе, Керчи, Севастополе, Новороссийске, Мурманске, Архангельске, на Дальнем Востоке.

----------


## freeo

> ООООООй, какая тема!!!!
> Мой папа врачом работал 1990-1998 гг. и на Венере-4, и на Гарпунере Зарве и на Апшероне и еще на каких-то, надо будет спросить у него. И на Кергелене, и в Алжире был. Это то что я помню с детских лет.
> Такая ностальгия....
> 
> А я еще лет 5-7 назад какие-то дивиденды от акций получала.
> Сволочи, разрушили, попродавали все!!!


 Папу не Саша зовут?  я в это время в конце 80 начале 90 тоже бывал на Венере-4 :smileflag:

----------


## freeo

> В ОМУ РП есть музей Соляника.


 там кроме пыльного кителя Соляника и удивлённых глаз Васи Мозалева ничего нет.
всё... растащили по домам и дачам и частным ресторанам "ПРИВАТИЗАТОРЫ" Антарктики. Достаточно спустится с ресторанчик который находиться в подвале на Екатериненской 17- теперь там часть музея :smileflag:

----------


## polinka-2007

> Папу не Саша зовут?  я в это время в конце 80 начале 90 тоже бывал на Венере-4


 Неа, папу Женя зовут

----------


## CattySark

В конце 80-х "Антарктика" получила новое судно: МРТ "Тарутино" с пресервной линией для работы в Черном море и выпуска пресервов. Получали его в Карелии, г.Петрозаводск поздней осенью. Первый экипаж перегонял его из Петрозаводска по рекам до Ростова-на-Дону. Из Ростова в Ильичевск второй экипаж, в составе которого был и я. Второй перегон начался только в декабре перед Новым годом. Но разведка донесла что, Азовское море уже стянуло льдом и хорошим льдом. Это было что-то. Задача, поставленная перед капитаном, гласила, что траулер должен быть в Ильичевске до Нового года... и мы двинулись вниз по Дону в Азовское море. Что было потом - тихий ужас, судно попало в ледовый плен. Ледовый бой был до самого Керченского пролива. Судно давало задний ход, потом разгонялось и форштевнем кололо лед, но не далеко, всего несколько метров. Потом все с начала. Спать было невозможно. От ударов о лед, судно все тряслось, все ходило ходуном, льдины с таким грохотом и скрежетом ударялись о судно, его борта, что я думал вот-вот они просто пробьют обшивку, и мы затонем. В один из перерывов второй пом капитана ходил по льду до ближайшего населенного пункта за хлебом. Кругом была тишина, морозно, сплошное белое бескрайнее поле. Я смотрел и думал, может это сон, этого не может быть, такое ощущение будьто мы в Арктике, или на северном полюсе. Чистая вода появилась в Керченском проливе, судно радостно набирало ход, приятно бросало на волнах, Ура! Черное море и полный ход, мы спешили. Пошла большая волна, нас бросало как щепку, но это лучше чем лед. За пару дней до Нового года немного помятые и ободранные пришли в Ильичевский рыбпорт. Встали недалеко от дока в районе ремзавода. Новый год встречали на борту. Т.к. проход на борт был свободный, ко многим пришли жены, а может и не жены вовсе. Вообщем оторвались по полной, душевно, но это уже отдельная и очень пикантная история.
Ребята, кто знает судьбу "Тарутино", куда продали. Слышал, что перегнали в Находку и переделали в краболов?

----------


## ОМУРП

ТАРУТИНО ИМО  8328769	ЧПОРП "Антарктика"  
Ильичевск(1995)   "Восток-1", Находка(2007) а вобще заходите на  http://korabli.qdg.ru  там все сведения о судах рыбацких

----------


## AG-ents

> В ОМУ РП есть музей Соляника.


 Это и не удивительно, ведь училище сейчас носит его имя  :smileflag:

----------


## freeo

Есть желающие помочь материально или могущие сваять сайт Антарктика + ОМУРП на безвозмездной основе?
Собрал и оцифровал уже  более 500 уникальных фотографий посвященных Антарктики и китобоям.
Кроме этого есть еще контакты родственников китобоев которые готовы предоставить материалы для наполнения сайта.
Я интересовался у программеров и дизайнеров...озвучивали стоимость проэкта 1300-1500$
не очень горю желанием тянуть самому такую сумму.
Если найдуться желающие помочь с программингом и дизайном...пишите в личку или тут на форуме.

Со своей стороны 
Домен зарегил - http://antarktika.od.ua/
Предоставлю (бесплатно) симметричную полосу в сеть Интернет- 100Мбит/сек и неограниченное дисковое пространство на сервере для файлов сайта посвященного ЧПОРП Антарктика и ОМУРП.

----------


## CattySark

Вроде altera хотела с сайтом помочь?

----------


## bobchinskiy

> ТАРУТИНО ИМО  8328769	ЧПОРП "Антарктика"  
> Ильичевск(1995)   "Восток-1", Находка(2007) а вобще заходите на  http://korabli.qdg.ru  там все сведения о судах рыбацких


 Не нашел я там свой первый пароход: СРТМ "Фомальхаут", киевского завода, в 80-м, после 17-й бурсы первый рейс, ловили вьетнамцам рыбку...

----------


## ОМУРП

> Не нашел я там свой первый пароход: СРТМ "Фомальхаут", киевского завода, в 80-м, после 17-й бурсы первый рейс, ловили вьетнамцам рыбку...


 Да фомальхаута нет но ищем надеямся на тех кто работал и вышлют фото своих параходов а сколько собрано вы видите это все руками многих рыбаков-интузиастов помогайте фотками

----------


## bobchinskiy

> Да фомальхаута нет но ищем надеямся на тех кто работал и вышлют фото своих параходов а сколько собрано вы видите это все руками многих рыбаков-интузиастов *помогайте фотками*


 К сожалению нет... Сделал на нем только один рейс, затем армия, а потом на рыбаки уже не возвращался...

----------


## CattySark

Мало кто выговаривал Фомальхаут, называли коротко и нежно Фома.

----------


## bobchinskiy

> Мало кто выговаривал Фомальхаут, называли коротко и нежно Фома.


 Да , так и говорили...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Мало кто выговаривал Фомальхаут, называли коротко и нежно Фома.


 Однако больше всех досталось "Венере IV" !  :smileflag:

----------


## CattySark

Про Венеру не слышал. Но обиднее всего, наверно, за СРТМ "Альдебаран". Как переиначили в народе его название говорить не буду, сами догадаетесь. А многие и так знают.

----------


## Ilgiz

> Есть желающие помочь материально или могущие сваять сайт Антарктика + ОМУРП на безвозмездной основе?
> Собрал и оцифровал уже  более 500 уникальных фотографий посвященных Антарктики и китобоям.
> Кроме этого есть еще контакты родственников китобоев которые готовы предоставить материалы для наполнения сайта.
> Я интересовался у программеров и дизайнеров...озвучивали стоимость проэкта 1300-1500$
> не очень горю желанием тянуть самому такую сумму.
> Если найдуться желающие помочь с программингом и дизайном...пишите в личку или тут на форуме.
> 
> Со своей стороны 
> Домен зарегил - http://antarktika.od.ua/
> Предоставлю (бесплатно) симметричную полосу в сеть Интернет- 100Мбит/сек и неограниченное дисковое пространство на сервере для файлов сайта посвященного ЧПОРП Антарктика и ОМУРП.


 А не желаете на бесплатном хостинге в зоне RU сайт иметь? Какие-то особые прибамбасы на нём не пойдут. А вполне приличный сайт с текстовыми и фотостраницами, а также гостевой книгой, приличными форумом и чатом можно сделать. Чтобы этот сайт работал и его на азкрыли, достаточно хотя бы раз в 4 месяца чтобы кто-нибудь на него зашёл. Это можно в Яндексе в сервисе Народ.Ру сделать.
Я, в память о годах работы в ЧПОРП "Антаткртика", мог бы его сделать на общественных началах. Если что, пишите на [email protected]

----------


## freeo

БМРТ Валерий Кравченко-Испания(Лас Пальмас, 23 декабря 2009 года)

----------


## freeo

отдыхая  в декабре на ГранКанария  запланировал посещение причала..на котором было....ой.... не мало выпито..... за 10 лет работы в Антарктике :smileflag: 
встреча с родным причалом через 15 лет.
Ноябрь 1995-декабрь 2009

----------


## CattySark

Большое спасибо за фото причала в Лас-Пальмасе. Просто сказка, можно сказать, что просто вернули в те времена. Да, вот он, тот самый причал, таже плиты и забор по которым, и мимо которых столько раз ходили. Чуть слезы не навернулись. Словно побывал на машине времени. И вот на этом самом месте через столько лет снова стоит представитель ЧПОРП "Антарктика". Даже не хочется говорить слова "бывший", "бывшая". Мне кажется, что "Антарктика" существует... хотя бы в душе. Это очень знаковое фото по духу. Спасибо, freeo!

----------


## freeo

Лас Пальмас-зарисовки :smileflag:

----------


## ОМУРП

Сергей а что стало с бывшими магазинами для наших моряков в районе лалус

----------


## freeo

> Сергей а что стало с бывшими магазинами для наших моряков в районе лалус


 Привет! Не знаю о судьбе магазинчиков.В Лас Пальмасе мало что изменилось за 15 лет..Базарчик по выходным на Санта Каталине работает и сейчас..ПоПрежнему на Рейне Софии сидят испанцы с удочками и ловят разную мелюзгу...
впрочем изменения конечно есть...закрыт(навсегда..осталось только помещение) знаменитый первый чипок в самом начале причала...и главное -рыбный флот уже больше не базируется в Лас Пальмасе.
На весь огромный причал я насчитал 8 рыболовных судов
2 -тунцелова-Корея которые судя по их виду уже ни когда не выйдут в море
2 супер-супера=прибалты(Клайпеда)
Один супер под названием "Конакри" с русскоязычным экипажем..откуда не знаю.
два Российских один тима СТМ порт приписки не видел...закрашен
..второй  РТМ из Астрахани..какими судьбами его туда занесло..для меня загадка :smileflag: 
и наш "Валерий Кравченко"

----------


## altera

> и наш "Валерий Кравченко"


 Наш???? еще не продали?
Мой папа недавно говорил, что какое-то судно из немногих оставшихся совсем недавно продали, почему-то решила, что Кравченко...  Завтра уточню.

Классные фотки , я в Пальмасе была  :smileflag: (на практике).... Планировали, что буду там работать, но пока институт закончила, всё и там, и тут развалилось.

----------


## altera

> Вроде altera хотела с сайтом помочь?


 Чем смогу помогу, одно но, я с той конторы ушла, т.е. обанкротились они .
Сейчас я д/х), так веду пару сайтов (новости, картинки и т.д.) "для поддержания штанов"))))
Сложный сайт сама не потяну, но помочь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Sergey6683

> БМРТ Валерий Кравченко-Испания(Лас Пальмас, 23 декабря 2009 года)


 "Как вы яхту назовёте..." (с)

----------


## CattySark

Закрылась и фирма обеспечения наших рыболовных судов "СовИспан".

----------


## altera

> Наш???? еще не продали?
> Мой папа недавно говорил, что какое-то судно из немногих оставшихся совсем недавно продали, почему-то решила, что Кравченко...  Завтра уточню.


 Уточнила, сейчас продали, буквально на днях, "Юпитер", он же "К-н Лабунец", и, о ужас, он же "Атаман Калнышевский". Вот......

----------


## altera

> Закрылась и фирма обеспечения российских судов "СовИспан".


 Вот как раз там и собиралась после института работать, когда была в Пальмасе, была в этой конторе. По-сравнению  с нашими тогдашними управлениями и конторами, была просто шокирована, офисами "Совиспана": расположенными на побережье, облицованными мрамором и гранитом, внутри с фонтанами, зимними садами, с окнами выходящими на пляж во всю стену.... короче полный аут  Я тогда под впечатлением приехала, испанский за полгода выучила, но..... к сожалению, не сложилось

----------


## CattySark

Под впечатлениями от заграницы была не только altera, а многие. Всегда сравнивали уровень жизни там и у нас. Задумка у Вас с "Совиспаном" была хорошая, а перспектива еще лучше, но... Знание языка - всегда плюс. В свое время в районе АЧА старпом, знающий немецкий, прекрасно разговаривал с немецким РТМС. Кроме двух суперов - нашего и немецкого в данном квадрате никого не было. Немец ходил странными курсами и всегда был с уловом, чего не было у нас. Или гидроакустическая аппаратура у них была лучше, или умения больше, а может и то и другое. Хорошую информацию они нам давали по скоплениям и уловам - т.к. общение было на их родном языке. Даже первые на связь выходили, скучали, видимо, по родной речи. А до этого пробовали на английском - понимали хорошо, но информации было ноль.

----------


## ОМУРП

> Сергей а что стало с бывшими магазинами для наших моряков в районе лалус


 
Калининград это РМС типа Каспий
А EDDY-1 ПСТ типа Баренцево море но первое имя никто не знает в регистре его нет нелегально работает

----------


## CattySark

> Уточнила, сейчас продали, буквально на днях, "Юпитер", он же "К-н Лабунец", и, о ужас, он же "Атаман Калнышевский". Вот......


 Продали значит. Спишут на кризис, или как там у топ-менеджеров называется неумение работать. А дальше как работать они собираются, с чем и с кем? Уходят последние крохи, растворяется все в небытие. Грустно все это, нет больше флота...

----------


## МУКОМОЛ

Ищу фото СРТМ "КОДЫМА" если у кого имеется,скиньте ссылку
премного благодарен!

----------


## CattySark

Нет такого понятия : проплавать в рыбцеху в "антарктике". В ЧПОРП "Антарктика" очень много людей работало. Кто всю жизнь проработал на берегу в береговых службах, кто долгие годы на ремонте судов в так называемых подменных командах (Перу - порт Кальяо, Ангола - порт Луанда, Канарские острова - порт Лас-Пальмас...), кто-то на ремонте в Югославии, Измаиле, Ильичевском рыбпорту и т.д., а кто ходил в рейсы - плавсостав. Василий Петрович, видимо, ходил на конкретных судах, у Василия Петровича наверное есть фамилия. Если бы это была кличка, то друзья узнали и вспомнили бы сразу. Скажи мне: а помнишь Шарандопалу? Ну он еще у болгар на выгрузке кирзовые сапоги на классный болгарский джинсовый комбинезон променял? Я бы не задумываясь - ха! Да это Шарандаченко, черт его побери, старший тралмастер с РТМС "Шайдурово"!!!
И не темка это, а поднята большая серьезная тема.

----------


## sysadmin

Я извиняюсь за сумбур - надо было сразу нормально писать.
Да это Бабенко Василий Петрович - механик наладчик. Я терминами не владею - поэтому так и написал, а не из-за пренебрежения к его профессии. 
Я ему попозже поставлю компьютер - будет читать и писать в этой теме.

Вообще спасибо за создание этой темы - я наконец увидел эти чудесные пирсы в пальмасе, о которых слышал с детства 

PS. На этом флуд заканчиваю.

----------


## dmkravtsov

Всем доброго времени суток! Увидел тему про "Антарктику" и решил написать. Мой отец, Кравцов Евгений Анатольевич, проработал на данном предприятии более 20 лет, из последнего рейса на т/х "Торнадо" в 2006 году он не вернулся. Был бы рад пообщаться с теми людьми, кто знал его и, возможно, был с ним в его последнем рейсе. Прошу писать в личку на [email protected]  Заранее благодарен

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Уточнила, сейчас продали, буквально на днях, "Юпитер", он же "К-н Лабунец", и, о ужас, он же "Атаман Калнышевский". Вот......


 Я работал с сыном Лабунца ...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> отдыхая  в декабре на ГранКанария  запланировал посещение причала..на котором было....ой.... не мало выпито..... за 10 лет работы в Антарктике


 Да да да !  И пивной ларек-кафе возле проходной с диковинным на то время вином в тетра-паках .... и таксисты , норовящие не включать счетчик, видя подвыпившего рыбака ...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Калининград это РМС типа Каспий


 На Черное море перегнали с Каспия однотипные "Двину" и "Оку".
Вроде потом они от Нигерии до Норвегии отметиться успели ...

----------


## altera

> Я работал с сыном Лабунца ...


 С Володей или Женей? 
Мы были соседями, жили в китобойном доме на Успенкой, мы на 2-м этаже, Лабунцы над нами на 3-ем, они так там и живут (семья Владимира) 
А мои родители переехали в бывший дом от Антарктики в Ботанический переулок.

----------


## -Алекс-

Был на «Шайдурово»   в 1988 , на «Трапосфере» в 1989  , «Капитан  Орликова»  рейс №3 , «Капитан Лабунец»   рейсы №1 и №3  , был в том рейсе когда греческую «Дону» сначала спасали потом захватывали  , кто  пересекался  откликайтесь.

----------


## Sergey_L

Нашел у себя несколько старых фотографий "Адмирала Нахимова" и ещё какого-то судна (на фото не разобрать).

----------


## freeo

> Нашел у себя несколько старых фотографий "Адмирала Нахимова" и ещё какого-то судна (на фото не разобрать).


 а причём тут Антарктика?

----------


## Борборисыч

Искал романтику прошедших лет и нашёл
песни Вячеслава Качурина
Рекомендуюhttp://www.kachurin.com/pesni.php

----------


## Монархист

зашёл, увидел, расстроился и ушёл . Пошёл делать хоть что то чтобы хоть что то восстановить и сохранить, о приумножить и говорить не приходится.

----------


## Боцман-О

> Ищу фото СРТМ "КОДЫМА" если у кого имеется,скиньте ссылку
> премного благодарен!


 на днях закину фотку СРТМ"Кодыма", она у меня есть, но надо найти её.

----------


## Dmitriy777

Привет.
Разбирая в подвале старые вещи, наткнулся на коробку с диапроектором в котором обнаружились ящички со фотослайдами моего покойного Отца, которые он сделал в конце 80-х работая на китобойном судне "Советская Украина".
Есть фотографии арктических льдов, добычи китов, и прочего.
Пленки на слайдах запыленные, на некоторые попало растекшееся автомобильное масло…
Однако, собираюсь часть слайдов захватить на работу и там отсканировать. Как что-то получится, выложу тут.

Фото плавбазы "Советская Украина".

----------


## freeo

> Привет.
> Разбирая в подвале старые вещи, наткнулся на коробку с диапроектором в котором обнаружились ящички со фотослайдами моего покойного Отца, которые он сделал в конце 80-х работая на китобойном судне "Советская Украина".
> Есть фотографии арктических льдов, добычи китов, и прочего.
> Пленки на слайдах запыленные, на некоторые попало растекшееся автомобильное масло…
> Однако, собираюсь часть слайдов захватить на работу и там отсканировать. Как что-то получится, выложу тут.
> 
> Фото плавбазы "Советская Украина".


 Отлично...давайте..ждём фото!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dmitriy777

> Отлично...давайте..ждём фото!!!!!!!!!!!


 На работе мне отказали в сканировании слайдов мотивируя это тем, что у них обычный сканер который не подходит для этих целей и порикамендавали обратится в копировальный центр или что-то вроде этого.
Учитывая что я работаю 6 дней в неделю, дело переносится на неопределенное время.

----------


## Игнатий

Ребята, привет! Я работал в ЧПОРП "Антарктика" 8 лет. Работал на сртмк. По развалу Советов вынужден был удалиться в Россию. Остались только хорошие воспоминания. Недавно зарегистрировался на этом сайте. Ребята кто знает остался ли архив нашей канторы? У меня проблема. Мне необходима справка о заработке за 5 лет,с 1987 по 1992гг.(для пенсии по инвалидности). Приехать в Одессу не в состоянии. Адреса знакомых утрачены. Знать бы на перед взял бы по увольнению. Ломаю голову как достать ее. Коллеги, если кто сможет помочь в этой проблеме, буду очень  благодарен.

----------


## ЛАВАНДА

> Ребята, привет! Я работал в ЧПОРП "Антарктика" 8 лет. Работал на сртмк. По развалу Советов вынужден был удалиться в Россию. Остались только хорошие воспоминания. Недавно зарегистрировался на этом сайте. Ребята кто знает остался ли архив нашей канторы? У меня проблема. Мне необходима справка о заработке за 5 лет,с 1987 по 1992гг.(для пенсии по инвалидности). Приехать в Одессу не в состоянии. Адреса знакомых утрачены. Знать бы на перед взял бы по увольнению. Ломаю голову как достать ее. Коллеги, если кто сможет помочь в этой проблеме, буду очень  благодарен.


 Напишите мне в личку ваше имя.фамилию,и время,когда вы там работали,есть связи там в отделе кадров,попробую помочь :smileflag:

----------


## vik-alns

> 1967-1994, 206, АПШЕРОН, ЯВ-7106 
> 1967-1995, 219, АРТЕК, ЯВ-7119
> 1968-1994, 225, БУРЕВЕСТНИК, ЯВ-7125 
> 1968          226, ВЕНЕРА-4, ЯВ-7126 Одесса, 1997 COYAH 
> 1968-1997, 228, ВЗМОРЬЕ, ВВ-7128 
> 1968-1995, 234, БАЛТА, ЯВ-7134
> 1968-1995, 238, ЛИМАН, ЯВ-7138 
> 1968-1994, 245, ПРОЛИВ, ЯВ-7145 
> 1969-1995, 262, ИЗМАИЛ, ЯВ-7162
> ...


 Дарьял забыли.

----------


## vik-alns

1976г. Рейс в ЮВА.
Может кто себя узнает.

----------


## mozaika однояйко

Спасибо *freeo* за эту тему. Приятно было почитать. Моя мать работала на т/х "Одесса" до самого его отплытия на гвозди. Говорят что эго не отправили в Индию, а продали то ли депутату какому то, то ли сыну депутата. Утверждать не стану впрочем. Спасибо за информацию :smileflag: 
А слышали про паром "Olvia"? Какого он флота был?

----------


## vik-alns

Борт РТМС "Гарпунер Прокопенко" переход в район промысла, 1978 г. Траловая команда занимается вооружением тралового хозяйства.

Может здесь кто-то себя узнает.

----------


## Lykaviy

> Спасибо *freeo* за эту тему. Приятно было почитать. Моя мать работала на т/х "Одесса" до самого его отплытия на гвозди. Говорят что эго не отправили в Индию, а продали то ли депутату какому то, то ли сыну депутата. Утверждать не стану впрочем. Спасибо за информацию
> А слышали про паром "Olvia"? Какого он флота был?


 Это всё, судна ЧМП, а не Антарктики (ну, разве что "Одесса" была выкуплена покойным директором Антарктики). Мой отец тоже работал на "Одессе", к сожалению у вас неправдивая информация. "Одесса" пару лет, как выброшена на берег в Турции, разрезана и отправлена на переплавку.  Были где-то фотографии..

Нельзя сказать хорошо это или плохо. Надо учитывать тот фактор, что судно не новое, по комфортабельности\тех. параметрам очень сильно бы уступало в современных реалиях другим пассажирам. Всему свой век, просто очень жаль, что замены нет. И нету другой "Одессы". Новой, но всё же близкой... 


"Olvia" - это бывшая "Карелия" Черноморского флота, моя мать также всю жизнь на этом теплоходе проработала.  :smileflag:

----------


## renfor

Последние дни

----------


## vik-alns

И таких ловили.

----------


## Бунтарка

моя мама плавала на Сов.Украине, взяла у нее альбом, ща попробую че-нить отсканить...

----------


## Бунтарка

может кто-то себя узнает ))

----------


## Бунтарка



----------


## Бунтарка

на первой фотке - моя мама Русалка ))))))

----------


## Бунтарка



----------


## Бунтарка



----------


## Бунтарка



----------


## ОМУРП

Спасибо за интересные фотки

----------


## AG-ents

> Спасибо за интересные фотки


 Фотки не просто интересные, а некоторые даже уникальные !   :smileflag:

----------


## Liasha

Молодец твоя мама  Классные фотки  Спасибо

----------


## Бунтарка

всегда пожалуйста, их целый альбом, выбрала на свой вкус)))
оч.рада, что пригодились))

----------


## ОМУРП

> Молодец твоя мама  Классные фотки  Спасибо


 
Может есть фото одесских траулеров и китобойцев просьба выставте на сайт

----------


## 5tak

Огромное спасибо за тему.Отец проработал в Антарктике с 67 года,плавал на СРТМах.Вспомнилось его полугодовалые рейсы и редкие письма и радость встречи и подарки из Пальмаса.Еще раз спасибо ТС

----------


## Бунтарка

всем привет, снова я с пополнением, отсканила еще немного)))

----------


## Бунтарка

продолжение....

----------


## Бунтарка

все фотки вроде подписаны, если что-спрашивайте))

----------


## Pohodius

Добрый день (или ночь) уважаемые форумчане!
Довелось и мне поплавать на флотилии "Советская Украина". К сожалению, всего один рейс. Между училищем (ВПТУ-26, бывшее ТУ-1) и армией. Это был промысловый рейс 1969-1970 гг. В 1970-м году, осенью, я готовился уйти во второй рейс, но за сутки до отхода из УАКОРФ пришёл человек и "обрадовал" меня сообщив, что он вместо меня а мне надлежит явиться в военный стол управления...
Но и одного рейса мне, тогда восемнадцатилетнему пацану, хватило, чтобы нахвататься впечатлений на всю оставшуюся жизнь.
Итак, фотографии, сделанные мной в том рейсе на борту и с борта китобойного судна "Бодрый"-25 вы найдёте, зайдя по ссылке:    http://dump.ru/file/4652028
К сожалению, после армии не сложилось вернуться на флотилию. А может это и к лучшему - её развал и уничтожение прошло не так болезненно, не у меня на глазах...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Вложение 1266072Добрый день (или ночь) уважаемые форумчане!
> Довелось и мне поплавать на флотилии "Советская Украина". К сожалению, всего один рейс. Между училищем (ВПТУ-26, бывшее ТУ-1) и армией. Это был промысловый рейс 1969-1970 гг. В 1970-м году, осенью, я готовился уйти во второй рейс, но за сутки до отхода из УАКОРФ пришёл человек и "обрадовал" меня сообщив, что он вместо меня а мне надлежит явиться в военный стол управления...
> Но и одного рейса мне, тогда восемнадцатилетнему пацану, хватило, чтобы нахвататься впечатлений на всю оставшуюся жизнь.
> Итак, фотографии, сделанные мной в том рейсе на борту и с борта китобойного судна "Бодрый"-25 вы найдёте, зайдя по ссылке:    http://dump.ru/file/4652028
> К сожалению, после армии не сложилось вернуться на флотилию. А может это и к лучшему - её развал и уничтожение прошло не так болезненно, не у меня на глазах...


 Рекомендую всем пройтись по ссылке и скачать фотки - в свое время геройский труд китобоев приравнивали к космонавтам !...

----------


## Успокоительница

Мой папа плавал на китобойцах,он был старпомом и погиб,несчастный случай ,даже тела не нашли,посмотрела фотки и защимило в сердце, на каком-то из судов были последние минуты  моего отца,но не знаю на каком.Спрошу завтра у мамы,может вспомнит.Спасибо за фотки- сохраню,покажу сыну-курсанту,будущему моряку.

----------


## freeo

фото "Валерий Кравченко" Лас Пальмас декабрь 2009 года

----------


## freeo

Валерий Кравченко на промысле

----------


## Whale1

> Валерий Кравченко на промысле


 Это по  старому названию " СТРЕЛЕЦ"
Я НА нём работал  2003-2004 годы
Мой первый рейс

----------


## altera

У меня другая информация "Юпитер" = "К-н Лабунец" = "Атаман Калнышевский", ну а напоследок  "Кравченко"

----------


## Sergey6683

> У меня другая информация "Юпитер" = "К-н Лабунец" = "Атаман Калнышевский", ну а напоследок  "Кравченко"


 Та там пароходы по пару раз за рейс меняли название, дабы не повязали за долги. Долго ли он "В.Кравченко" будет ещё, или в ближайшее время снова переименуют?

----------


## Оппонент

> Это по  старому названию " СТРЕЛЕЦ"
> Я НА нём работал  2003-2004 годы
> Мой первый рейс


  Капитан Соляник -Стрелец- Валерий Кравченко

----------


## Оппонент

> У меня другая информация "Юпитер" = "К-н Лабунец" = "Атаман Калнышевский", ну а напоследок  "Кравченко"


 Неправильно! Он снова сейчас Юпитер. После продажи Намсову, новые хозяева  вернули название Юпитер.

----------


## altera

> Неправильно! Он снова сейчас Юпитер. После продажи Намсову, новые хозяева  вернули название Юпитер.


 лучше б они вернули компьютер и вещи моего отца, с которыми они благополучно его купили.....

----------


## Kitoboi

А сколько судов осталось сегодня в "Антарктике"?

----------


## freeo

> А сколько судов осталось сегодня в "Антарктике"?


 не надо путаться... ЧПОРП "Антарктика"  затем АРК "Антарктика" нет давно. 
А когда то это было крупное и успешное предприятие:
В его состав входили помимо китобойной флотилии  Советская Украина ,базы Восток и 51 океанских траулеров следующие подразделения:
Вилковский РОФ(рыбообрабатывающий филиал)
Измаильский РОФ
Измаильский СРМЗ
Гидролизно-агароидный завод
Одесский рыбозавод
Филиал техобслуживания и ремонта судов(ФТОРС)
Измаильская передвижная мехколонна.
Экпериментальный кефалевый завод.(Б.Днестровск)
И так по мелочам..детский садик..пионерский лагерь..база отдыха в Грибовке.
АРК "Антарктика" прекратила существование в ноябре 2008.
На данный момент есть вроде два траулера

----------


## Бунтарка

подскажите, кто знает, дивиденты по акциям Антарктики получить реально?

----------


## freeo

> подскажите, кто знает, дивиденты по акциям Антарктики получить реально?


 Дивиденды получить даже теоретически не реально. 
АРК "Антарктика"- его акционерами являлись 54 тысячи граждан Украины.
Почти все года существования АРК завершала по отчётам с чистым многомиллионным убытком. 
Теоретически это было так..на практике  конечно же прибыль была и немалая. Деньги уводились в офшоры.
Схема была такая-В отчетности (подается в Государственную комиссию по ценным бумагам и фондовому рынку) отмечается, что компания не вела самостоятельную производственную деятельность, т.к Все имущество в том числе ФЛОТ сдано в аренду (офшорным) компаниям, а официальная среднеучетная численность штатных работников составляла два десятка человек.
Поэтому дивиденды получать нет с чего.

----------


## Бунтарка

> Дивиденды получить даже теоретически не реально. 
> АРК "Антарктика"- его акционерами являлись 54 тысячи граждан Украины.
> Почти все года существования АРК завершала по отчётам с чистым многомиллионным убытком. 
> Теоретически это было так..на практике  конечно же прибыль была и немалая. Деньги уводились в офшоры.
> Схема была такая-В отчетности (подается в Государственную комиссию по ценным бумагам и фондовому рынку) отмечается, что компания не вела самостоятельную производственную деятельность, т.к Все имущество в том числе ФЛОТ сдано в аренду (офшорным) компаниям, а официальная среднеучетная численность штатных работников составляла два десятка человек.
> Поэтому дивиденды получать нет с чего.


 
печально, у меня мама все мечтает об этом....
Я видела, что бывший пионер лагерь "Антарктика" функционирует, подскажите, как можно туда попасть и можно ли ? ( обожала его, была там каждое лето все три смены с 1986 по 1993 )

----------


## freeo

> печально, у меня мама все мечтает об этом....
> Я видела, что бывший пионер лагерь "Антарктика" функционирует, подскажите, как можно туда попасть и можно ли ? ( обожала его, была там каждое лето все три смены с 1986 по 1993 )


 Скорее всего он продан, но насчёт путёвок в лагерь.. необходимо подьехать в сам лагерь и поговорить с администрацией.

----------


## Бунтарка

> Скорее всего он продан, но насчёт путёвок в лагерь.. необходимо подьехать в сам лагерь и поговорить с администрацией.


 спасибо, так и сделаю :smileflag:

----------


## polinka-2007

Я когда-то в дветысячи каком-то году получала дивиденды

----------


## Бунтарка

> Я когда-то в дветысячи каком-то году получала дивиденды


 мы тоже, как-то раз или два получили

----------


## Kitoboi

Кто был капитаном в этом рейсе? Может быть Чепижко С.Г.?

----------


## Kitoboi

Кто знает где сейчас БАТМ"Капитан Соляник", кто владелец?

----------


## ОМУРП

Смотрите:http://korabli.qdg.ru

----------


## ДИМА (ХОРОШИЙ)

всем привет заглянул на сайт и пробила ностальгия. Работал в АНТАРКТИКЕ с76 по 96г. С 76 атлантики  ИЗМАИЛ. кировоград.дарьял.мЕЛИТОПОЛЬ. С 80  выдержанный-36. С 87 подменка ПЭ-4  С 92  кучеренко . лобунец. последний мой поход в Антарктике гарпунер зарва под арестом в касабланке.трудился мотористом.эсть немного фото но все любительськие  качество не очень .если есть вопросы спрашивайте. 4ori4/

----------


## ОМУРП

Поместите фото Атлантиков и китобойцев

----------


## Kitoboi

Кто был капитаном в этом рейсе?

----------


## Vladimir Saprykin

БАТМ "Капитан Буга" в декабре 1997 после ремонта в Агадире был переименован в "Стрелец", я в том рейсе был 3-м механиком



> Это по  старому названию " СТРЕЛЕЦ"
> Я НА нём работал  2003-2004 годы
> Мой первый рейс

----------


## kursiv

> Моего будущего тестя в рефрижераторе "Кировоград" в 1970г. привезли .Тогда 8 гробов в разное время с "Советской Украины" за рейс 1970/71г привезли включая и капитан-директора Моргуна.


 Знакомясь с этой веткой не мог не обратить внимание на этот уже позапрошлогодний пост.
Официально Моргун погиб при несчастном случае - падение в трюм, есть и неофициальая версия этого события - детективная, но это уже отдельная тема. 
Но что произошло с другими погибшими, да еще и в таком колличестве - как будто и здесь Моргун хотел превзойти Соляника.
И что такое "Кировоград": это действительно "рефрижератор" (не доводилось о таком слышать), или, все же, это свой "атлантик"?

----------


## odesat

комиссия из Москвы довела Моргуна до самоубийства
остальные, вероятно, из-за погони за планом - дольше обычного работали в тропиках - жара на рабочих местах запредельная

----------


## from_hell

итак, мой дед очень долгое время плавал на Советской Украине,коком. Я кстати тоже по его стопам пошел(дважды моряком стал))))  
вот немного фоток из его личного архива, во время промысла,  различных стоянок, трудовые и не очень будни))

одним архивом, для удобства скачивания)  http://upload.com.ua/get/902244046/советскаяукраина.rar
надеюсь будет интересно!

----------


## kursiv

> надеюсь будет интересно!


 Да, было интересно, а несколько фото даже превзошли уровень репортажных, имхо.
Но был и снимок, который неприятно удивил, в архивном списке он 15-й (код 6D54OE3B), где три "героя" оседлали китенка.
Неужели забивали и таких крох?

----------


## Борборисыч

Как-то нашёл в Сети(на Яндекс-фото) несколько фоток "Востока" и по ссылке под одной из них попал в "Интернет-музей отечественного рыболовства",где в разделе "Рыбацкие были" есть о "Востоке".Считаю обязанным поделиться.
http://www.fishmuseum.ru/?d=memory&con=dict&num=0011

----------


## Fantom431

Хочу вспомнить добрым словом капитана Ломакина Игоря Алексадровича.Работал с ним  на Г.Прокопенко и в последнем рейсе в 1993-94 на Восточном Окне -2.
Классный был дядя(капитан)С ним прогаров не было.

----------


## БКВ

Доброго дня суток ! Пришло время готовить документы на заслуженный отдых а так ,как Антарктики уже нет , может кто подскажет адрес  О/К , раньше находился на Пастера, куда давать запрос о зарплате. Сам проживаю в Черкасской обл. с 78 по 86 ходил на к\с-36 Выдержанный. Украине, Востоке- стерилизатором. Есть старые фото , как лучше их выложить? Ответ в можно в личку, дабы не засорять ветку. С ув.

----------


## odesat

Государственный Архив Одесской Области (Одесса)
сайт: derjarhiv.odessa.gov.ua (укр.)
тел.: 725-12-19

----------


## ElenTroya

> всем привет заглянул на сайт и пробила ностальгия. Работал в АНТАРКТИКЕ с76 по 96г. С 76 атлантики  ИЗМАИЛ. кировоград.дарьял.мЕЛИТОПОЛЬ. С 80  выдержанный-36. С 87 подменка ПЭ-4  С 92  кучеренко . лобунец. последний мой поход в Антарктике гарпунер зарва под арестом в касабланке.трудился мотористом.эсть немного фото но все любительськие  качество не очень .если есть вопросы спрашивайте. 4ori4/


 Мой отец был в этом рейсе.Арест был больше года,если не путаю,да?!16 месяцев...

----------


## kursiv

При виде гарпунной пушки, точнее снаряженного гарпуна, у меня всегда возникал вопрос, ответ на который не знаю до сих пор.
Как я понимаю, граната находится в конусе-наконечнике, т.е. перед сложенными четырьмя лапами.
Тогда каким образом взрыв гранаты осуществляет раскрытие лап, если она разрывается перед ними, а не сзади. 
И каким образом лапы удерживают кита на лине, ведь после взрыва гранаты зона поражения должна представлять собой рыхлое месиво.
За что же тогда осуществляется упор лап?

----------


## Kitoboi

Уже несколько лет как БАТМ "Капитан Буга" трудится в Мурманске ООО "Робинзон", а в прошлом году переименован и называется "Капитан Сулимов"

----------


## Kitoboi

Заряд и взрыватель времени находится в наконечнике или гранате которая взрывается через несколько секунд после выстрела в теле кита и поражает внутренности, а лапы связываются растительным концом с расчетом, что когда гарпун проникает в тело и натягивается линь, то какая-то лапа заденет кость и разрывается конец. Много случаев было когда гарпун проходит через тело "на вылет", граната взрывается в воде, кит в агонии и тогда быстро заряжают пушку и бьют "добойным".

----------


## kursiv

Ага, прояснилось: значит лапы раскрываются не в разрыхленном месте разрыва гранаты, а в месте зацепа за кость при обратном ходе гарпуна в теле кита при натяжении линя.
Но тогда, вероятны случаи, когда гарпун попадал в такое место, где мог ничего и не зацепить и кит подранком срывался с линя.
Такое бывало?

----------


## kursiv

Дополню и уточню свой последний вопрос.
Имел в виду случай, когда гарпун не пробивал насквозь (Вы об этом писали), а выходил обратным ходом из того же входного отверстия.

----------


## Kitoboi

Были случаи и очень часто, что кит срывался а это зависело от умения судоводителей и пом.гарпунера, который стоял на лебедке и управлял амортизационной системой, потравливая или подбирая 130 мм линь, в зависимости от его натяжения, было и такое, что линь как нитка обрывался или вытравливали его более тысячи метров и судно полным ходом следовало за подранком по несколько часов, одновременно подбирая линь на дистанцию выстрела "добойным", похоже на выуживание крупной рыбы.

----------


## Kitoboi



----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго времени суток.
По поводу гранаты. От наконечника взрывпакета шёл канал внутри ствола гарпуна, который заканчивался узкими развлетвениями к каждой лапе. Сила взрыва была малой и действительно расчитана была на раскрытие лап, связанных сезальской каболкой по кругу. На мясное мессиво граната расчитана не была, но болевой шок на некоторое время достигался и безвольный кит добивался током. Сверху втыкался штырь, типа малого гарпуна, с кабелем, а дальше дело рубильника.
Выстрел всегда расчитывался с попаданием в любую кость, которая остановит гарпун и не зря ценились мастера гарпунёры пользующиеся знанием скелета кита. Ведь если он не задевал кость, то даже сработавший сразу взрывпакет не задерживал 70-ти килограммовой массы гарпуна в теле кита и проходил насквозь.
А при выбирании обратно линя не имело значения зацепиться за кость т.к. сальный покров тела кита настолько прочен, что объяснить на словах очень тяжело. Легче бритвой разрезать резину ската от Белаза, чем сальный 8-10 сантиметровый покров кита! Плюс само мясо кита имеет крупно волокнистую структуру и так же отлично может держать гарпун.
 Но мессива от гранат не наблюдалось! Осколки, правда вырезали.

----------


## Kitoboi

Привет всем.
Никакого канала никогда не было. Гарпун-стальная литая с откидывающимися лапами конструкция, в переднем торце с внутренней резьбой для взрывателя и внешней для накручивания чугунной полой гранаты куда вставлялся пакет с порохом. Лапы самопроизволного открытия на время выстрела связывались схваткой. Граната расчитана на поражение внутренних органов. Никогда китов на советских флотилиях не добивали эл.током, подтягивался лебедками  под полубак китобойца, втыкивалась в него пика с подсоединенным шлангом и подавался сжатый воздух высокого давления, этим самым давлением воздуха внутри туловища быстрее умертвляли его и самое главное накачивали его, чтобы он долго оставался на плаву, одевали на хвост хаплинь с поплавками ,ставили флаг с № китобойца и радиобуй, оставляли его и охотились дальше иногда уходя от него на сотни миль. По поводу сального покрова: у разных китов бывает от 30 см до более метра (гладкий кит), сало не прочнее свиного и брюшное у голубых китов очеь сьедобно в копченом виде (деликатес), раздельщики на китобазе в считанные минуты снимали этот покров, а две смены в сутки перерабытывали до полутаросотни туш, мало кто знает, что мясо кита в некоторые виды колбас  добавлялось до 30 % при советской власти и считалось деликатесом, а в Японии из него делают более сотни блюд.

----------


## kursiv

Спасибо Китобою и Боцману-О за ликбез.
Особенно для меня информативен был Ваш пост, ув. Боцман.
Получил полную ясность с механизмом раскрытия лап и впервые узнал о применении электрошока.
Кстати, интересно было бы узнать, это был метод общеприменяемый или "рацуха" на отдельном (ных) китобойцах, ибо никогда об этом ранее слышать не доводилось.
А два момента из Вашего описания мне действительно было очень трудно представить:
- сальный покров и мускулатура кита не рвутся под лапами гарпуна в то время, когда рвуться лини!
- гарпунер в условиях качки и с расстояния 30-40 метров бьет в вынырнувшего на мгновение кита с учетом знания его анатомии!

----------


## kursiv

Набирая свое сообщение, не заметил последний пост Китобоя, оппонирующему Боцману.
Отже, мои сомнения подтвердились.
Но и здесь возникают вопросы: неужели в сутки обрабатывалось до 150 туш?
Здесь нет ошибки?

----------


## odesat

электрошок не применялся - может, экспериментаторам-рационализаторам его хотелось внедрить, но до этого не дошло - да и толку не было бы, наверное ...

----------


## Kitoboi

Мой опыт - три рейса на китобойце "Бесстрашный -28" и шесть рейсов на китобазе "Советская Украина" в качеситве штурмана подтверждает, что действительно при хорошей промысловой обстановке (были дни, когда китобойцы брали до двухсот китов в сутки) на кормовой разделочной палубе одновременно разделывались (снимался сальный покров) четыре туши за 30-40 минут, сразу же лебедками перетаскивались на центральную разделочную палубу, где вырезалось фленшерными ножами мясо для заморозки и огромными пилами на куски резалась остальная часть. Сало на жир в жиротопные котлы, мясо на заморозку а кости на муку. На китобазе в промысловом режиме была двухсменная работа по 12 часов, а такие киты как тропические кашалоты около 20 тн. или минке около 10 тн. от начала разделки до котла проходили минут за тридцать. Но были и покрупнее, в моей практике поднят был на палубу блювал (голубой кит) весом 132 тн. с этим возились немного дольше.

----------


## Боцман-О

Приветствую всех на сайте. Не могу появляться ежедневно - уж такая специфика работы. Возможно в чём-то  я и не прав, работал только на "минках" в последнем рейсе на самой базе. Но в силу своего любопытства много чего узнал, пусть даже и через "кривые зеркала". Засекал время на разделке кита и получалось 15-ть, максимум 20-ть минут. Сам работал в разделке, сначала на "пиле" потом на сбросе в "котёл" костей, сала, кишек(пардон,кишки шли в шпигат). С ветеранами спорить не могу, но сало только в последнем рейсе было пущено в производство( в консервы). До этого, по словам "бывалых", всё что не мясо шло в котлы на жир, а то, что оставалось после варки жира, шло на муку. Про сало кита минке я написал чистую правду. Там резине делать нечего! Да, мясо от сала отделяется легко, острейшими ножами, но вот резать потом это сало на разделочных столах было не мёд.
 По поводу эл.шока. Минке киты маленькие, по сравнению с кашалотами, поэтому их не накачивали, а сразу ошвартовывали к борту китобойца. Видел до 6-ти притащенных одновременно одним китобойцем. Так же видел как напротив базы, максимум в 1-й миле охотился китобоец. Впрочем это наблюдали все на палубе. Так вот после выстрела, очевидно удачного, они подошли к киту и с носа воткнули пику. После чего очень быстро управились со швартовкой кита к борту. На мой вопрос к "бывалым", что это была за пика получил ответ - эл. шок!
 Так же имел возможность общаться с зав.производством, который рассказал о вязкости китового мяса.
 А гарпун сейчас стоит в "рыбке" и нужно просто зайти в ворота чтобы пощупать его.
 Спасибо всем за терпение. В чём не прав пишите. Всё равно буду рад.

----------


## Боцман-О

Из интернета:
ГАРПУН (гол. harpoen) | Печать | 
метательное орудие для охоты на китов. Состоит из штока и головки, в пазах к-рой закреплены раскрывающиеся лапы (2 длинные и 2 короткие). На головку навинчивается граната обтекаемой формы. Длина ГАРПУНА с гранатой ок. 1,9 м, масса ок. 70 кг. Шток ГАРПУНА соединен канатом с китобойным судном. После выстрела из гарпунной пушки ГАРПУН увлекает за собой канат, граната при попадании разрывается в теле животного, лапы головки раскрываются и удерживают ГАРПУН. 
Прошу извинения у ветерана, но хочу оспорить этот факт: "подтягивался лебедками под полубак китобойца,".
Был у меня товарищ, ещё задолго до работы на китобазе, Бураненко Алексей, несколько лет проработавший на китобойцах. Он стоял на выборке линя посредством маленького шпиля, который предназначался  только для выборки слабины и последующего поддержания(уже мёртвого кита) на плаву. Судно, в погоне за загарпуненым китом постоянно было на ходу. И если заканчивались все бухты линей, а их было несколько, или судно не успевало развернуться за не там вынырнувшим китом, то линь обрывался. Это со слов моего товарища,через руки которого прошли километры линя.
По поводу мастерства гарпунёров - это уже подтверждению не подлежит. "Ворошиловские стрелки" против них были мелкими бой скаутами. Зарплата гарпунёров была почти как у капитана, а в некоторых случаях и выше. Иногда у гарпунёра не было и секунды на разглядывание кита, но били удачно. Это со слов "бывалых". 
 А если бы гарпун вырывался из туши, то только представьте себе 10-12-ти метрового кита (имею ввиду минке) с метровой дырищей в теле! 
 Всё написанное можно и нужно оспаривать, ведь это хоть что-то для тех кто, не только в ближайшем будущем, но и в далёком тоже, ни от кого другого не узнает таких интересных рабочих моментов.

----------


## Kitoboi

Ну и "травило"- настоящий боцман.
Именно подтягивался мощнейшими лебедками под полубак китобойца, естественно не на весу удерживался, а на плаву.
Схема следующая: Гарпун (описание и фото выше), к нему подсоединялся хаплинь - 90 миллиметровый капроновый линь длиной 120 метров, уменьшался с каждым убитым китом т.к. отрезался от гарпуна метр-два, а гарпун с китом отправлялся на базу, там его вытаскивали и в кузнице правили, если он был изогнут, в последних рейсах на китобойцах по возможности вытаскивали его и за это доплачивали в зарплате.
Хаплинь проходил через палубные ролы на мощный блок под марсовой площадкой, который соединялся с системой амортизации, чтобы не обрывался при резких рывках кита (были случаи, что и обрывался) - уникальная система, но это уже другой разговор. 
Соединялся хаплинь с 130 миллиметровым основным линем длиной около 1000 метров, уложенным очень тщательным образом вручную матросами в специальной нише под палубой над которой располагались мощнейшие правая и левая лебедки.
Лебедки уникальны тем, что на них были по две горизонтальных турачки (барабаны) с несколькими пазами по окружности, чтобы при очень резких рывках могли самопрозвольно перетравливать линь без его захлестывания, пока прибудет боцман (по расписанию входило в его обязанности) и начнет управлять ленточными тормозами натяжение линя в зависимости от положения амортизационного блока (бывали такие рывки, что блок из под марсовой площадки доставал палубу).
Про все другое.
Все флотилии, а их было в шестидесятые годы около полусотни под разными флагами в первую очередь охотились за китами, чтобы добыть незаменимый в медицине и некоторых промышленных производствах китовый жир, который варился в котлах исключительно из сального покрова, позже первые японцы "раскусили" вкусовые качества мяса, брюшины, печени и за старыми китобазами (они не имели собственных морозильных установок) в след ходили производственные рефрижераторы, им прямо с разделочной пралубы сбрасывали огромные куски мяса в море (не тонуло), а ПРы вылавливали и морозили. На современных китобазах уже были установлены и морозилки, мукомолки. Все что оставалось после варки жира называлось граксой и отправлялось за борт. Муку начали делать с установкой на базах мукомолок в основном из костей, хвоста,головы. А мясо китовое в семидесятые годы прошлого столетия продавалось в любом гастрономе и его консистенция (не вязкость) ничуть не отличалась от говядины.
Как-то не вяжется маленький шпиль с тушами по несколько десятков тонн.
Гарпуны часто вырывались из туши кита (за хвост зацепит, за брюшину...) ничего страшного, пушку перезарядили и вперед за подранком.

----------


## Sergey6683

Нашёл случайно фото пароходов, на которых довелось поработать, увы, как и всё в Антарктике - они проданы
"Капитан Буга"


"Капитан Моргун"



"Ангара", бывшая до продажи "Капитан Орликова"


Фото взяты отсюда http://www.shipspotting.com/

----------


## kursiv

Хотел бы вернуться к теме гарпунных пушек.
Я знал два места в Одессе, где их можно было видеть воочию: балкон Морского музея и при входе в пансионат отдыха "Антарктики" на 8 ст.Б.Фонтана. 
Сейчас, в посте Боцмана-О, узнал (вспомнил) третье - во дворе "Рыбки". Но сейчас уже необходима поправка: пушка с 8 ст.Б.Фонтана исчезла в неизвестном для меня направлении, как, собственно, и сам пансионат (сейчас он перестараивается, но уже в новом качестве, имхо). 
Интересна судьба остальных - оставались ли они на китобойцах, проданных, как я слышал, африканцам?
По пушкам есть еще несколько вопросов:
- когда и кем они были разработаны, где изготовлены?
- менялись ли их модели за период китобойного промысла 1946-1987 гг.?
- каков ресурс пушки (другими словами, менялись ли они на китобойцах по износу)?
- кто на судне отвечал за ее состояние, в чье заведование входила, были ли у гарпунера "оруженосцы"?
В заключение один юмористический момент, связанный с темой.
Как то в Интернете мне довелось прочесть заметки сотрудника какого-то профильного института (занимался технологиями обработки криля), который утверждал, что ему известны пять(!) гильз от гарпунной пушки с гравировкой (цитирую по памяти): "этим зарядом был произведен последний выстрел КБФ "Слава"". Были перечисленны все адреса, из которых сейчас помню только два: его же институт и Минрыбхоз.

----------


## Kitoboi

Гарпунная пушка и все, что с ней связано - оружие !!! "Антарктика" в то время Управление АКФ "Сов. Украина" и "Слава" имели свой собственный склад "ВВ" на 7 км. по Киевской трассе, слева перед эстакадой. На этом складе хранились пушки, боезапас и выдавались только доверенным лицам, как правило пом.гарпунера за трое суток до выхода в рейс, перевозились в специалном транспорте в сопровождении охраны. Пушка в "рыбке" стояла, сейчас не знаю где она, но никакого секрета в ней не было, а изготовлена на отечественном оружейном заводе в очень близкой копии к норвежской: ствол в который вставлял пом.гарпунера гарпун в сборе (лапы в "схватке", хаплинь подсоединен, взрыватель вкручен, граната с зарядом пороха навинчена), в заднюю часть ствола звгонялась гильза (латунная, набивалась порохом, закрывалась войлочными пыжами, затем ставился капсюль)  и закрывалась затвором в котором был боек с механическим пружинным спуском. Модели пушек не менялись, на складе "ВВ" проходили профилактический ремонт, если был предельный износ деталей, то отправлялись на завод - изготовитель, а запасные всегда были, отсюда и ресурс. За состояние гарпунной пушки, подготовку боезарядов отвечал только помощник гарпунера, он имел на это соответствующий допуск, можно его назвать и "оруженосцем". Гильз с гравировкой было достаточно много: первый убитый кит в очередном пром.рейсе, сотый, тысячный кит, последний убитый кит в рейсе и т.д.

----------


## Kitoboi

Я как-то писал, что "Капитан Моргун" и "Капитан Буга" проданы в Мурманск ООО"Робинзон". "Капитан Моргун" трудится под своим именем, а "Капитан Буга" в прошлом году переименован в "Капитан Сулимов"-почетный гражданин Мурманска.

----------


## kursiv

> пушки, боезапас и выдавались только доверенным лицам, как правило пом.гарпунера за трое суток до выхода в рейс, перевозились в специалном транспорте в сопровождении охраны.


 По боезапасу все понятно и очевидно.
А с самими пушками прошу уточнить. Правильно ли я понял, что по приходу с рейса все пушки, независимо от их состояния, демонтировались и тоже отправлялись на спецсклад?

----------


## odesat

гарпунная пушка - оружие,ну а сами китобойцы вояки считали своими - их и строили на заводе, как видоизмененный крейсер, и проводили с ними учения - после рейсов ...

----------


## freeo

> гарпунная пушка - оружие,ну а сами китобойцы вояки считали своими - их и строили на заводе, как видоизмененный крейсер, и проводили с ними учения - после рейсов ...


  извините но какой с китобойца крейсер, даже очень сильно измененный он тянет максимум на сторожевик или минный тральщик.

----------


## odesat

пардон за крейсер - я имел ввиду, что китобойцы числились по военному ведомству - это основная мысль - ну и ,,сборы,, с ними проводили по расписанию (мобресурс) 
- цитата - ,,И «маяки», и «альпинисты» применялись в ВМФ как малые разведывательные корабли (равно как и китобойцы типа «Мирный»). ,,
отсюда http://flot.com/nowadays/structure/mobilisation.htm?print=Y

----------


## Kitoboi

Гарпунные пушки с приходом китобойных судов отправлялись вместе с оставшимся боезапасом на склад "ВВ", где им делали профилактику, дефектацию специалистами завода-изготовителя, какой завод трудно сказать т.к. все были п/я № ..., но специалисты иногородние.
Китобойные суда изначально, как и весь гражданский флот, который строился на заводах СССР и стран СЭВ, как резервный флот для военных целей, имели мобмилизационное оборудовани и могли за 24 часа в заводских условиях стать военными кораблями.
Котобойное судно-торпедоносец  имело на промысловой палубе фундаменты под правый и левый торпедные аппараты, на баке под носовую и на юте кормовую зенитную пушку, к ним были проложены необходимые кабельные трассы и системы обеспечения, арт-погреб, СВЗ-система водяной защиты, ФВУ-фильтровентиляционная установка, ФЗУ-фильтрозащитная установка, санитарные посты и оборудование на случай атомной войны. Экипаж еженедельно проходил специальные  занятия, а раз в месяц учения.
После рейса, с выходом флотилии в Черное море проводилось генеральное учение совместно с ВМФ и ВВС - надводные корабли, подлодки, авиация. Зачет принимала государственная комиссия, зачастую руководимая командующим КЧФ. В управление АКФ  были специальные классы (сначала в цокольных помещениях под зданием АКФ, затем на Екатерининской площади до развала всего созданного советским народом) для военно-морской  подготовки, руководил подготовкой контр-адмирал Герой Советского Союза Похальчук Федор Ефремович, ныне здравствующий в свои 95 лет, капитан первого ранга Иванов Виктор Иванович к сожалению царствие ему небесное. Вот такие наши морские дела. Всем улачи.

----------


## kursiv

> на Екатерининской площади


 Там же работал и А.Н.Соляник. У одного моего коллеги сохранилась его нестандартная предрейсовая аттестационная оценка (дословно) - "exellent" с восклицательным знаком.
А что за послерейсовые выходы флотилии в Черное море? Мне представлялось, что флотилия с мая по октябрь на ремонтах, а экипажи на отдыхе.

----------


## odesat

kursiv - внимательней читай - выше все написано - после рейса,на подходе домой, встречали вояки - проводили учения - а потом в Одессу и на ремонт ... не все - в отпуск, некоторые тоже на ремонте работали

----------


## kursiv

Эксперимент не удался?

----------


## odesat

эксперимент не удался ... изобретатель - гарпунер-наставник из-за этого поругался с гарпунером, на которого повесили испытания.
идет промысел - на китобойце такой же план по китам, как и на других - а тут ,,новодел,, - 3 ствола, 3 линя - и никакого толку - план горит - скандал - крайним оказался испытатель (стаж гарпунера 15 лет) - потерял должность и маячившего на горизонте Героя соц. труда ...
автор идеи потом ушел с флотилии и уехал в Москву.

----------


## Kitoboi

Правое крыло мостика китобазы "Советская Украина" на фоне айсберга.
В названии опечатка, следует читать АКФ "Сов. Украина"

----------


## Kitoboi



----------


## Kitoboi

Финвал добытый к/с "Бесстрашный-28" в рейсе 1964/65 год, капитан Дмитрий Корецкий, гарпунер Василий Дубина.

----------


## kursiv

> \позже удалю написанное - не клеится это в ветку с воспоминаниями ...\


 А может наоборот - дописать и расширить?

----------


## odesat

участники событий уже ушли в свой последний рейс - нет желания поднимать негатив - у нас тут ностальгическая ветка ...

----------


## kursiv

> у нас тут ностальгическая ветка ...


 Как для меня, так, скорее, познавательая.
Но, воля Ваша, конечно...

----------


## Боцман-О

Долго пропадал и уже много интересного написано. Спасибо за добротную инфо. А то, о чём написано мною, оговорено что в основном со слов других китобоев и плюс за давностью событий что-то не так толкую. Приношу свои извинения Китобою. 
О "военке" написано так как и было. И Атлантики и СРТМы всех под одну гребёнку по возвращению домой гоняли по несколько часов. Один раз, в 76-м, прихватили даже в Средиземке, я был на СРТМе. 
Всем удачи, до связи.

----------


## ОМУРП

> 


 А подскажите названия китобойцев по порядку на снимке

----------


## odesat

ОМУРП - в списке на сайте вроде нет этих
25 - Бодрый
26 - Бравый
27 - Буйный
28 - Бесстрашный
29 - Бесшумный
30 - Бедовый
31 - Беспокойный
32 - Безупречный

Слава - 11 ,,Кашалот,, - на нем в первый рейс пошел мой батя - в 1956 году
и попрощался с морем - тоже на китобойце (бывшем) - сопровождение газовозов - Ильичевский порт - в 1987 году

----------


## ОМУРП

Эти данные есть на сайте: http://soviet-trawler.narod.ru просто Михалыч не успевает делать поправки а вот по Славе-11 может есть данные чей постройки и первое имя?

----------


## kursiv

> по Славе-11 может есть данные чей постройки и первое имя?


 Первое имя мне не встречалось, а по постройке доводилось читать следующее - Норвегия в период 1941-1944 гг.

----------


## altera

> Финвал добытый к/с "Бесстрашный-28" в рейсе 1964/65 год, капитан Дмитрий Корецкий, гарпунер Василий Дубина.


 Мой дед был дедом ))) на "Бестрашном"

----------


## Gavriil

А сейчас у них есть новые суда, или все совдеп ?)

----------


## Yulia I

одним архивом, для удобства скачивания)  http://upload.com.ua/get/902244046/советскаяукраина.rar
надеюсь будет интересно![/QUOTE]

Давно не заходила на сайт и видимо упустила момент когда файл был доступен (он удален сейчас), можно ли его выложить еще раз? Судя по отзывам фотографии очень интересные.

----------


## Yulia I

> Да, было интересно, а несколько фото даже превзошли уровень репортажных, имхо.
> Но был и снимок, который неприятно удивил, в архивном списке он 15-й (код 6D54OE3B), где три "героя" оседлали китенка.
> Неужели забивали и таких крох?


 Если не сложно читать по английски, то на эту тему есть перевод мемуаров советского ученого из Владивостока Альфреда Берзина (на русском еще не опубликовали)...  в какие-то периоды добывали все что попадалось на пути.
http://spo.nmfs.noaa.gov/mfr702/mfr7022.pdf

----------


## Yulia I

> Да, было интересно, а несколько фото даже превзошли уровень репортажных, имхо.
> Но был и снимок, который неприятно удивил, в архивном списке он 15-й (код 6D54OE3B), где три "героя" оседлали китенка.
> Неужели забивали и таких крох?


 ошиблась с сайтом для мемуаров... здесь правильный
http://spo.nmfs.noaa.gov/mfr702/mfr702.html

----------


## kursiv

Yulia I, ответил Вам в "ЛС".

----------


## Kitoboi

Боцману боольшое спасибо за то, что затронул тему китобойного промысла. Забывать прошлое, своих отцов, дедов и их дела - не иметь будущего !!!
Многие ушли в свой "последний рейс" откуда не возвращаются, но мы не должны забывать все доброе, что ими было сделано так-же как и негатив и грязь вылитая писякой Сахниным и ему подобным Файтельберг-Бланком. Цитата:
"Моргун любил заглядывать в трюмы, особенно с мороженной продукцией, Ему доставляло удовольствие, что трюмы постоянно наполняются мороженными тушами китов и рабочие  завода китобазы по переработке китов с трудом выполняют  планы разделки туш. После таких ежедневных заглядываний в трюмы и на капитанский глазок уточнения забоя китов и т.д." Вот такой бред сивой кобылы академика Бланка, господа форумчане. Удачи всем.

----------


## Kitoboi

altera пож сообщите фамилию Вашего деда, я там был штурманом 1962-1965 г.г. Капитанами были Красноженов, Гурин, Корецкий, вторым механиком постоянно Колотилкин.

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем - доброго времени суток. Поздравляю с завтрашним праздником(жаль не нами придуманным) - Днём кита. Здоровья всем и благополучия!

----------


## kursiv

> писякой Сахниным


 Недавно случайно узнал, что А.Сахнин (умер в 1999) был автором первой части трилогии Брежнева "Малая земля".
Перефразируя Вас, можно сказать: "Ну и "травило" - настоящий писака!".
Но примечательно то, что указывая даже на такие детали, как название плитки из которой был выложен личный бассейн Соляника, он совершенно не замечал нарушений значительно большего порядка - размеры забиваемых китов, квоты, сроки промысла.
Перефразируя теперь уже известного опереточного персонажа, он мог бы сказать: "Да, я писака, но наш - советский!".

----------


## from_hell

> одним архивом, для удобства скачивания)  http://upload.com.ua/get/902244046/советскаяукраина.rar
> надеюсь будет интересно!


 Давно не заходила на сайт и видимо упустила момент когда файл был доступен (он удален сейчас), можно ли его выложить еще раз? Судя по отзывам фотографии очень интересные.[/QUOTE]
 можно, займусь этим на днях, я сейчас далеко от источника)

----------


## CattySark

Очень интересная тема китобойного промысла. Было упоминание у Yulia I и ранее о добыче дитенышей китов. Хочу добавить, что это правда. Начиная с конца 40-х и кончая 1972 годом китов били без всякого контроля. По рассказам знакомого китобоя, Соляник приказывал бить всех подряд, кто попадется и маленьких китят тоже. Вот откуда китенок на фото. В международную организацию сообщали одни цифры, а на самом деле добывали больше. Сроки промысла, говорил китобой, тоже не выдерживали, уходили позднее. С 1972 года на китобойной флотилии уже присутствовали международные наблюдатели. Но это история. А вот Япония и сейчас этим занимается под видом научного промысла, и чихали они на всех. Чешутся руки и у скандинавов. Это все не касается разрешения на традиционную добычу китов для нужд малых народов севера прибрежных районов России и других стран.

----------


## odesat

справедливости ради нужно сказать - правила нарушали все, кто имел китобойные флотилии: СССР, Япония, Норвегия, Англия, Голландия ...
- данные по добыче всегда занижались или «секретились» - все страны поступали одинаково

----------


## altera

> altera пож сообщите фамилию Вашего деда, я там был штурманом 1962-1965 г.г. Капитанами были Красноженов, Гурин, Корецкий, вторым механиком постоянно Колотилкин.


 Фамилия - Крупочкин Алексанр, он старшим механиком был. Только я перепутала, дед 16 лет работал на 33-м китобойце - Беспощадном,  если не ошибаюсь.
А второй дед был электромехаником на "Славе" и "Сов. Украине".
Семью Красноженовых хорошо знала) и не только, с очень многими дружили и/или были просто соседями))) есть что интересного, приятного и доброго вспомнить.
Вообще, я летом жила на 10-й ст. Б.Фонтана (Китобойный поселок) у родителей мамы Крупочкиных, а зимой на ул. Чичерина 11/13 - у родителей папы.  
Кстати, папа сейчас в рейсе... от "Антарктики"... на промысле.

----------


## kursiv

> Всем - доброго времени суток. Поздравляю с завтрашним праздником(жаль не нами придуманным) - Днём кита. Здоровья всем и благополучия!


 
В этом году международный День кита будет отмечаться и в Одессе. 
Мероприятия пройдут сегодня в музее Паустовского - его директор Глушаков (кажется, он сам бывший моряк) и есть главный инициатор.

----------


## freeo

> Кстати, папа сейчас в рейсе... от "Антарктики"... на промысле.


 а что Антарктика разве еще существует?
 Де факто -Антарктики нет как у руля после гибели Босса стал Кобылянский. Весь флот отдал в аренду и загнал в офшоры все что только мог.
Де юро- Антарктика перестала существовать когда в прошлом году Кобылянский продал все активы, Группе Приват из Днепра.
Теперь Антарктика именнуется Капитан. 
И по информации новые учредители не соб раются ловить рыбку в мутной воде а будут сеять пшеницу.

----------


## Kitoboi

Все китобои, их семьи, потомки !!!
С праздником международного дня КИТА!!! В этот день в 1986 году был официально закрыт китобойный промысел в мировом океане. Разрешалось добывать (по очень маленькой квоте) китов в прибрежных районах аборигенам Чукотки, Аляски, Скандинавским народностям. Однако, нарушения  были и есть до сих пор и не только Японией.

----------


## Kitoboi

Помню Крупочкина Александра - мои наилучшие пожелания!!!

----------


## from_hell

> а что Антарктика разве еще существует?


 на дерибасовской офис еще есть кстати, рабочий ли он?
и в капитан заходил, меня тактично отморозили)
насколько я знаю из всех пароходов антарктики сейчас осталась база "торнадо", "борис деревянко " и еще один рыбак, названия не помню


кстати мой дед Косован Сергей,работал коком на Советской Украине очень долгое время, может кто знает или помнит?)) вот его фото прилагается)

----------


## Kitoboi

Бренд "Антарктика" используется  ПРИВАТАМИ и как-бы "продолжателями" легендарного управления АКФ затем ЧРПО, ЧПОРП, офшорным "Капитан" в Лас-Палмасе, Ильичевским рыбкомбинатом и портом, но г-н Кобылянский в своем письме ветеранам все сказал - "Ветераны никакого отношения к настоящей Антарктике не ИМЕЮТ , она ликвидирована и не является правоприемником!!!"
Сергея Косована я помню, если не ошибаюсь он работал начальником смены поваров, а Шефом был Борщев, в то время я работал на китобазе пом. капитан-директора.
Для frio. Антарктики, как огромного объединения китобойных флотилий, флотилии "Восток", около 60-ти крупнотоннажных современных рыбопромысловых судов, порта, рыбкомбинатов и не одного, агарового завода, судоремонтного завода в Измаиле, ФТОРСа, а главное более двеннадцати тысяч занятых рабочих и еще многое - давно нет. Огромными усилиями генеральный директор Баранов Игорь Алексеевич в смутное время развала пытался все это отстоять и сохранить, и было это не так давно, но увы. Сейчас мы можем "ГОРДИТЬСЯ" как будет днями праздновать гореБАЧЕВ (все, что не запрещено - можно, другими словами воруй и властвуй) свой юбилей кажется в Англии, Сколько ГОСТЕЙ, да КАКИХ, и все-же по БИЛЕТАМ, а СТОИМОСТЬ???

----------


## Kitoboi

9 февраля 1970 года при исполнении служебных обязанностей в Антарктическом рейсе погиб Капитан-директор АКФ "Советская Украина" Герой социалистического труда Моргун Борис Макарович.
Светлая память ему. Если живы Нина Петровна и дочь, китобои помянем его-замечательный был капитан, муж и отец. Земля ему пухом.

----------


## freeo

> Бренд "Антарктика" используется  ПРИВАТАМИ и как-бы "продолжателями" легендарного управления АКФ затем ЧРПО, ЧПОРП, офшорным "Капитан" в Лас-Палмасе, Ильичевским рыбкомбинатом и портом, но г-н Кобылянский в своем письме ветеранам все сказал - "Ветераны никакого отношения к настоящей Антарктике не ИМЕЮТ , она ликвидирована и не является правоприемником!!!"
> Сергея Косована я помню, если не ошибаюсь он работал начальником смены поваров, а Шефом был Борщев, в то время я работал на китобазе пом. капитан-директора.
> Для frio. Антарктики, как огромного объединения китобойных флотилий, флотилии "Восток", около 60-ти крупнотоннажных современных рыбопромысловых судов, порта, рыбкомбинатов и не одного, агарового завода, судоремонтного завода в Измаиле, ФТОРСа, а главное более двеннадцати тысяч занятых рабочих и еще многое - давно нет. Огромными усилиями генеральный директор Баранов Игорь Алексеевич в смутное время развала пытался все
>  это отстоять и сохранить, и было это не так давно, но увы. Сейчас мы можем "ГОРДИТЬСЯ" как 
> будет днями праздновать гореБАЧЕВ (все, что не запрещено - можно, другими словами воруй и 
> властвуй) свой юбилей кажется в Англии, Сколько ГОСТЕЙ, да КАКИХ, и все-же по БИЛЕТАМ, а 
> СТОИМОСТЬ???


 для freeo , было лишнее
 Я работал в ЧПОРП Антарктике с 1984 года, на Агаровом на знаменитом " Поллуксе"  
машинистом, затем на СРТМ, РТМ, РТМС рефиком, даже побывал на ремонте Советской Украины,  работал в подменных экипажах,  некоторое время в кадрах на Пастера инспектором ...я все это знаю не по наслышке  :smileflag:

----------


## from_hell

> Сергея Косована я помню, если не ошибаюсь он работал начальником смены поваров


 поначалу дед был просто поваром, но мама говорит что последние лет 10 он точно был шефом на кухне, хотя утверждать не буду, встречу его пораспрашиваю что да как)

----------


## kursiv

> на СРТМ, РТМ, РТМС рефиком


 Я об этом догадывался судя по Вашему нику, по специальности мы коллеги...

----------


## kursiv

> для freeo , было лишнее
>   на СРТМ, РТМ, РТМС рефиком


 Я об этом догадывался судя по Вашему нику, по специальности мы коллеги...

----------


## freeo

> Я об этом догадывался судя по Вашему нику, по специальности мы коллеги...


  :smileflag:  я Вас приветствую.

----------


## kursiv

> я Вас приветствую.


 Взаимно.
Вы пишете, что одно время работали инспектором отдела кадров на Пастера.
Мне до сих пор памятны то волнение и легкий трепеп, когда шел туда на встречу с грозой всех рефиков Анатолием Ивановичем Ермилиным. Не его ли Вы подменяли или сменили?
Кстати, в последующие годы и после переезда на новый адрес, мы с Ермилиным оказались соседями по микрорайону, часто виделись. Тогда он уже был совсем высохший, еле ходил с палочкой. И уже много лет, как я его видеть перестал.

----------


## ОМУРП

> а что Антарктика разве еще существует?
>  Де факто -Антарктики нет как у руля после гибели Босса стал Кобылянский. Весь флот отдал в аренду и загнал в офшоры все что только мог.
> Де юро- Антарктика перестала существовать когда в прошлом году Кобылянский продал все активы, Группе Приват из Днепра.
> Теперь Антарктика именнуется Капитан. 
> И по информации новые учредители не соб раются ловить рыбку в мутной воде а будут сеять пшеницу.


 
Хочу всех примерить уничтожение китов это конечно сейчас видится плохо  я когдато в мурманске мерил шапки с белька(кто знает это детеныш котика) сей час мы умные так что из китобоев ненадо делать браконьеров они как и солдаты исполняли свой долг и количество погибших не меньше чем на войне -все претензии к политике государства. Они были героями кто не бывал в тех широтах понять этого не могут а Я там бывал где вода -1 градус ШАПА это понимает он реф там морозить не надо токо бросай в трюм воздайте должное героям меня возмущает то что вся одесса связана с этим а все молчат-это все ваши родители пишите на сайте их воспоминания -одесса всегда была городом рыбаков и китобоев я столкнулся с тем что истории АЗЧЕРРЫБЫ нормальной нет -мы должны ее воссоздать(намек журналистам -ваш хлеб)

----------


## odesat

за работу в тех широтах год за три надо было считать - люди расплачивались своим здоровьем - и что получили ...
читать вот это горько и обидно -

"Испытания гремящими пятидесятыми, стали запредельной нагрузкой в особенности для участников войны, ветеранов-китобоев остались считанные единицы. Три месяца назад на Китобойной помер легендарный гарпунер Алексей Золотов. Говорят, тоже "мучился ногами", огорчался, терпел нужду. Другой ветеран закладывал орден Ленина, профиль вождя выполнен из платины, и поэтому орден приняли в ломбард."
http://www.polarpost.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2541&start=5

рассказ китобоя (Калининград - Юрий Долгорукий)
http://rugrad.eu/smi/244677/
(последний абзац особенно)

----------


## CattySark

После увольнения из ЧПОРП "Антарктика" работал по найму в Норвегии и Дании на траулерах. Видел как живут в Норвегии бывшие китобои - большие пенсии, обеспечены качественным жильем, медицинское обслуживание на уровне. У них там конторы типа соцобеспечения постоянно интересуются и решают любые проблемы ветеранов. Там китобои не несут сдавать награды в ломбард. Когда приехал в Одессу по делам - офигел, разруха полная, грабеж и прихватизация. До сих пор не могу понять куда столько народа дели, ведь тысячи человек работало, неужели всех на улицу?

----------


## freeo

> После увольнения из ЧПОРП "Антарктика" работал по найму в Норвегии и Дании на траулерах. Видел как живут в Норвегии бывшие китобои - большие пенсии, обеспечены качественным жильем, медицинское обслуживание на уровне. У них там конторы типа соцобеспечения постоянно интересуются и решают любые проблемы ветеранов. Там китобои не несут сдавать награды в ломбард. Когда приехал в Одессу по делам - офигел, разруха полная, грабеж и прихватизация. До сих пор не могу понять куда столько народа дели, ведь тысячи человек работало, неужели всех на улицу?


 в Норвегии не только бывшие китобои хорошо живут  :smileflag: 
а народ из Антарктики сам разбежался, если сидеть годами на ремонте или отстое получая гроши, кто это выдержит, такое?
там оставались только работники предпенсионного возраста.

----------


## Yulia I

> справедливости ради нужно сказать - правила нарушали все, кто имел китобойные флотилии: СССР, Япония, Норвегия, Англия, Голландия ...
> - данные по добыче всегда занижались или «секретились» - все страны поступали одинаково


 Я знаю что доказательства есть по Советскому Союзу и Японии что данные по добычи фальцифицировались, может подскажите где есть информация о других странах, поскольку Англия, США до и другие страны ушли из Антарктики достаточно быстро когда численность китов начале серьезно снижаться и промысел стал невыгоден. И еще если есть детали то размах этих изменений, поскольку занизить число китов на 50-100 или 2-3 тысячи вещи несколько разные.

----------


## Yulia I

> По рассказам знакомого китобоя, Соляник приказывал бить всех подряд, кто попадется и маленьких китят тоже. Вот откуда китенок на фото.


 хотела добавить что на фотографии скорее всего эмбрион кита, смыла не было на такую кроху тратить дорогостоящие заряды, поэтому ка ни печатьно но беременную самку в воде никто не отличит наверныка, так что как я видела статистику и фотографии за сезон ученые собрали большую колекцию эмбрионов всех размеров.

----------


## odesat

> может подскажите где есть информация о других странах


 я думаю, что в те места нас с вами не допустят ...

----------


## Yulia I

просто хотелось бы знать факты; сказать можно, но вот доказать намного сложнее. почему Япония упирается как может чтобы не допустить независимых наблюдателей на борт своих "научных" китобойных судов, а пока нет конкретных доказательств обвинять сложно...

----------


## from_hell

> одним архивом, для удобства скачивания)  http://upload.com.ua/get/902244046/советскаяукраина.rar
> надеюсь будет интересно!


 Давно не заходила на сайт и видимо упустила момент когда файл был доступен (он удален сейчас), можно ли его выложить еще раз? Судя по отзывам фотографии очень интересные.[/QUOTE]


                 http://www.uafile.com/file/19044/index-files-rar.html
перезалил фото,одним архивом

----------


## Kitoboi

На некоторые вопросы затронутые Eulia 1

Никогда китобои не были убийцами невинных китов. Многие забыли послевоенные 47-е голодные, начало 50-х, когда миллионы детей выживали, именно ВЫЖИВАЛИ благодаря рыбьму жиру, две-три ложки в день спасали их от многих болезней и смерти. Соляник физически не мог приказывать бить "всех и вся" т.к. 30-ть китобойных судов охотились от китобазы в радиусе до 200, а то и более миль (300-400 км). А приказ его был о строжайшем запрете убивать кормящих самок, неполовозрелых китов, детенышей. Не только запрет на словах, но и на деле - применялись штрафы, некоторые гарпунеры отстранялись от работы на некоторое время. Любой матрос китобойца после первого рейса мог определить еще до выстрела какой кит, где самец, самка, детеныш, а на китобазе были в штате матросы-хвостомеры и целая научная группа примерно 10-12 человек, через которых проходил каждый кит, а с середины 60-х еще и иностранные наблюдатели и в промысловом журнале на каждого кита был своего рода паспорт (название, пол, возраст, длина, вес, место добычи).
На снимке кит из вида Малый полосатик (бутылконос, минке, белуха, касатка и т.д. - на некоторых ведут промысел Япония, Норвегия, Исландия до сих пор), скорее всего добытый кит поднят на промысловую палубу китобазы для научных целей и в этом случае были в рейсовых заданиях указания на добычу по несколько экземпляров и изучение их.

----------


## kursiv

Прошу совет. 
Весь мой морской фотоархив на слайдах. Со временем они наполовину потеряли цвет и чтоб сберечь его остатки хотел бы их оцифровать, но не знаю, можно ли это сделать без услуг фотосервиса, т.е. с помощью домашнего сканера. Попытки сканировать слайды в обычном режиме не удаются. 
Может кто-нибудь "копенгаген" в этом деле и что-нибудь подскажет?

----------


## Kitoboi

Есть и у меня много интересного на  слайдах, а еще много отснятого материала видеокамерой, подскажите как лучше все это оцифровать в домашних условиях ?????

----------


## freeo

в домашних условиях это можно, но чисто теоретически.
это тоже самое что к примеру дома в квартире  жарить шашлык
 :smileflag:

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго времени суток. О цифровке - можно сделать в дом. услов. в "cam.Rip", т.е. переснять с экрана(натянутой простыни) на цифровую камеру и снимки, и фильмы. Конечно качество пострадает, но это хоть что-то. 
Ещё совет. На одесской студии связаться с монтажниками, а уж они могут сделать 1:1.
Шо они за это стребуют, конечно вопрос.

----------


## freeo

повесилили с простыней  :smileflag: )))))))
морская смеалка, сразу видна!
это с позитивами, а как быть с негативами, в которых скорее всего хран. информацию подавляющая часть китобоев?

----------


## CattySark

Ребята, какая простынь. Оцифровать старые фотографии и слайды в домашних условиях - нет проблем. Для этого необходимо иметь дома сканер. Например, Epson "Perfection v200 Photo". Разрешение: 4800х9600 dpi, есть слайд-адаптер. Есть у Epson и другие сканеры. Можно сканеры у Canon посмотреть. Вариантов много, здесь главное не технический, а финансовый вопрос.

----------


## kursiv

*CattySark*, спасибо.
Буду искать варианты в этом направлении.

----------


## Боцман-О

День добрый, панове. Извиняюсь за паузу, уж такая работа. Конечно правильно сделать как советует CattySark, но вопрос был - как это сделать в дом. условиях не за бабло. А с негативами похуже. У самого вся жизнь на негативах и всё некогда побегать поискать тех кто этим занимается. Там и СРТМы, и "ВОСТОК", и Йемен, и "Сов.Украина".

----------


## CattySark

Ну если "в дом. условиях не за бабло", то тогда freeo уже ранее ответил на этот вопрос.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Хотел бы вернуться к теме гарпунных пушек.
> Я знал два места в Одессе, где их можно было видеть воочию: балкон Морского музея и при входе в пансионат отдыха "Антарктики" на 8 ст.Б.Фонтана. 
> Сейчас, в посте Боцмана-О, узнал (вспомнил) третье - во дворе "Рыбки". Но сейчас уже необходима поправка: пушка с 8 ст.Б.Фонтана исчезла в неизвестном для меня направлении, как, собственно, и сам пансионат (сейчас он перестараивается, но уже в новом качестве, имхо). 
> Интересна судьба остальных - оставались ли они на китобойцах, проданных, как я слышал, африканцам?
> ...


  Еще одна до сих пор стоит у входа в Белгород-Днестровский рыбопромышленный техникум

----------


## ОМУРП

Просьба кто поделится иформацией об истории ВРПО Атарктика и вообще Азчеррыба

----------


## MobyDick

> на дерибасовской офис еще есть кстати, рабочий ли он?
> и в капитан заходил, меня тактично отморозили)
> насколько я знаю из всех пароходов антарктики сейчас осталась база "торнадо", "борис деревянко " и еще один рыбак, названия не помню
> 
> 
> кстати мой дед Косован Сергей,работал коком на Советской Украине очень долгое время, может кто знает или помнит?)) вот его фото прилагается)


  Конечно  я помню его..кормильца нашего..и он таки был шефом

----------


## MobyDick

Здравствуйте Уважаемые китобои ,моряки и просто не равнодушные люди, кому небезразлична наша история и память. Принимайте в свою каюткомпанию-я ведь даже не ожидал найти здесь такую тему :smileflag: ) Начинал я в .АНТАРКТИКЕ. на СРТМ Альдебаран..Потом волею судьбы стал рулевым на китобазе ,делал 39 и 40 рейсы(41 был последним)потом 2 рейса на Форосе(кто то здесь сказал что он несчастливый)все там было ок,и последний рейс на атлантике-Ильичевск.Моя жизнь как и у многих здесь так же с детства была связана с Китобойкой-отец начинал со Славы и потом на Украине..последние рейсы делал вместе с ним(к сожалению он умер в 2007)так что базу хорошо знал еще с детства(излазил вдоль и поперек)Горько видеть Украину стоящую на последнем приколе в Турции..ой как горько..сколько с ней хороших и теплых воспоминаний..Вот пока и все для знакомства.Кстати..зовут меня Игорь.

Где концы земных меридианов,
Чуть сходясь, вмерзают в вечный лед,
Нас трепали волны океанов
И шторма секли из года в год.
Вьюги жгли со злобою извечной,
Стерегли нас айсберги окрест.
И качался в пляске бесконечной
Над верхушкой мачты Южный Крест Там, где сумрак до хруста выстыл,
Там, где айсберги пьют волну,
Никогда не разбудит выстрел
В лед закованную тишину.
И, как в прежние наши будни,
Сквозь рассеявшийся туман
Никогда не рванется судно
На пробивший волну "фонтан".
…Может правильно. Может верно…
Но, а все же, до боли жаль
Ту, исхлестанную злым ветром
И распятую штормом даль.
Потому что из тьмы и холода,
С рыжих скал, где снега метут,
Машет вслед нам рукою молодость,
Навсегда оставаясь тут (капитан-гарпунер В.Ангелин..вечная ему память)

----------


## ОМУРП

Уважаемый заходите на сайт и форум http://korabli.qdg.ru

----------


## ДИМА (ХОРОШИЙ)

. Ангелин никогда небыл гарпунером он был капитаном

----------


## Bavenit

> В этой ветке часть фотографий и материалов любезно предоставлены
> порталом http://korabli.qdg.ru
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Романтика и  ЧПОРП "Антарктика"  ЭТО СЛОВА СИНОНИМЫ!!
> Антарктические китобойные флотилии «Слава» и «Советская Украина»
> флагман рыбопромыслового флота бывшего СССР РПБ «Восток» 
> и океанический флот из более 70 рыбопромысловых судов, который занимался добычей рыбы в Атлантическом, Индийском и Тихом океанах .
> 
> "Восток" это рыбопромысловая база/единственная в мире(строился как рембаза для ПЛ) по размерам больше, чем Американский авианосец типа МИДУЭЙ. Производительность:300 тонн рыбы, 1000000 физ.банок консервов в сутки. 12-14 промысловых судов снабжали рыбой этот плавучий завод! 
> ...


 А что осталось из промысловых судов в Антарктике?

----------


## Bavenit

Тяжело смотреть на суда, ожидающие своей последней участи, на которых много лет работал.

----------


## Bavenit

> . Ангелин никогда небыл гарпунером он был капитаном


 Совершенно верно, Владимир и, если не ошибаюсь, Васильевич Ангелин работал капитаном на китобойных судах. Это был наш поэт. Жаль, что не сохранил его стихи, очень жаль. Знал я его хорошо. Очень интересная личность.

----------


## Bavenit

Кто был капитан-директором РПБ "Восток" в его последнем рейсе? Отзовитесь, кто знает.

----------


## _andrei_n_

Мой знакомый плавал на некоторых из судов, упоминаемых здесь. Сейчас он написал книгу (с фотографиями) о тех временах. Если кого интересует - пишите ЛС.

----------


## Bavenit

> В этой ветке часть фотографий и материалов любезно предоставлены
> порталом http://korabli.qdg.ru
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Романтика и  ЧПОРП "Антарктика"  ЭТО СЛОВА СИНОНИМЫ!!
> Антарктические китобойные флотилии «Слава» и «Советская Украина»
> флагман рыбопромыслового флота бывшего СССР РПБ «Восток» 
> и океанический флот из более 70 рыбопромысловых судов, который занимался добычей рыбы в Атлантическом, Индийском и Тихом океанах .
> 
> "Восток" это рыбопромысловая база/единственная в мире(строился как рембаза для ПЛ) по размерам больше, чем Американский авианосец типа МИДУЭЙ. Производительность:300 тонн рыбы, 1000000 физ.банок консервов в сутки. 12-14 промысловых судов снабжали рыбой этот плавучий завод! 
> ...


 Работал на китобойцах АКФ "Советская Украина" с 1969 по 1976. На РПБ "Восток"
с 1980 по 1982. Тяжело смотреть на суда, которые были многие годы твоим домом,
а теперь стоят в ожидании  своей последней и печальной участи.
Если кто знает, то подскажите кто был капитан-директором РПБ "Восток" в его последнем рейсе. Если не ошибаюсь, то это был Онищенко Анатолий Васильевич,
у которого я проходил дублирование на РМТС "Гарпунер Зарва". Где он сейчас?

----------


## Bavenit

> Хочу всех примерить уничтожение китов это конечно сейчас видится плохо  я когдато в мурманске мерил шапки с белька(кто знает это детеныш котика) сей час мы умные так что из китобоев ненадо делать браконьеров они как и солдаты исполняли свой долг и количество погибших не меньше чем на войне -все претензии к политике государства. Они были героями кто не бывал в тех широтах понять этого не могут а Я там бывал где вода -1 градус ШАПА это понимает он реф там морозить не надо токо бросай в трюм воздайте должное героям меня возмущает то что вся одесса связана с этим а все молчат-это все ваши родители пишите на сайте их воспоминания -одесса всегда была городом рыбаков и китобоев я столкнулся с тем что истории АЗЧЕРРЫБЫ нормальной нет -мы должны ее воссоздать(намек журналистам -ваш хлеб)


 Я сделал семь рейсов на китобойных судах и никогда не было случая, чтобы убивали кормящую самку или 
малыша. Это было строго запрещено и мы без всяких наблюдателей строго выполняли это требование. Знаю,
что на других китобойцах происходили такие случаи, но они происходили не от желания людей, а по причинам
другого плана.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Мой знакомый плавал на некоторых из судов, упоминаемых здесь. Сейчас он написал книгу (с фотографиями) о тех временах. Если кого интересует - пишите ЛС.


 Почему ЛС, а не выложить на форуме хотя бы основное ?  Книга содержит секретную информацию ?

----------


## kursiv

Неожиданное дополнение к теме китов в свете событий в Японии: половина общего выброса радиоактивности "Фукусимы" попадет в океан и на долгие десятилетия ее носителями станут "_чуть ли не светящиеся_"(с) киты, как вершина пищевой цепочки /телеканал "Совершенно секретно", из коммнтнариев некого российского эксперта/.

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=Kitoboi;17857225]Мой опыт - три рейса на китобойце "Бесстрашный -28" и шесть рейсов на китобазе "Советская Украина" в качеситве штурмана подтверждает, что действительно при хорошей промысловой обстановке (были дни, когда китобойцы брали до двухсот китов в сутки) на кормовой разделочной палубе одновременно разделывались (снимался сальный покров) четыре туши за 30-40 минут, сразу же лебедками перетаскивались на центральную разделочную палубу, где вырезалось фленшерными ножами мясо для заморозки и огромными пилами на куски резалась остальная часть. Сало на жир в жиротопные котлы, мясо на заморозку а кости на муку. На китобазе в промысловом режиме была двухсменная работа по 12 часов, а такие киты как тропические кашалоты около 20 тн. или минке около 10 тн. от начала разделки до котла проходили минут за тридцать. Но были и покрупнее, в моей практике поднят был на палубу блювал (голубой кит) весом 132 тн. с этим возились немного дольше.[/QUOTE

Вспомнил интересный случай с КС "Бесстрашный-28". После бункеровки он отошел
от китобазы и, спустя несколько минут, вышел на связь и сделал ошеломляющее
заявление. Если не ошибаюсь, то капитаном китобойца был Живора, а вот имени и отчества не помню. Сообщение: -База, за мной гонится подводная лодка. Я иду 
влево и лодка идет влево, я ухожу вправо и лодка следует вправо. На китобойцах все замерли. Пауза минут 10 и с китобазы идет сообщение: "28"-ой, верните кранец! Как потом выяснилось при отходе от борта китобазы китобоец зацепил и оторвал большой кранец и потащил за собой. Капитан Живора начал выполнять противолодочный зигзаг, приняв кранец за рубку подводной лодки. Вот такая была история.
Как потом оказалось

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=Bavenit;19972999]


> Мой опыт - три рейса на китобойце "Бесстрашный -28" и шесть рейсов на китобазе "Советская Украина" в качеситве штурмана подтверждает, что действительно при хорошей промысловой обстановке (были дни, когда китобойцы брали до двухсот китов в сутки) на кормовой разделочной палубе одновременно разделывались (снимался сальный покров) четыре туши за 30-40 минут, сразу же лебедками перетаскивались на центральную разделочную палубу, где вырезалось фленшерными ножами мясо для заморозки и огромными пилами на куски резалась остальная часть. Сало на жир в жиротопные котлы, мясо на заморозку а кости на муку. На китобазе в промысловом режиме была двухсменная работа по 12 часов, а такие киты как тропические кашалоты около 20 тн. или минке около 10 тн. от начала разделки до котла проходили минут за тридцать. Но были и покрупнее, в моей практике поднят был на палубу блювал (голубой кит) весом 132 тн. с этим возились немного дольше.[/QUOTE
> 
> Вспомнил интересный случай с КС "Бесстрашный-28". После бункеровки он отошел
> от китобазы и, спустя несколько минут, вышел на связь и сделал ошеломляющее
> заявление. Если не ошибаюсь, то капитаном китобойца был Живора, а вот имени и отчества не помню. Сообщение: -База, за мной гонится подводная лодка. Я иду 
> влево и лодка идет влево, я ухожу вправо и лодка следует вправо. На китобойцах все замерли. Пауза минут 10 и с китобазы идет сообщение: "28"-ой, верните кранец! Как потом выяснилось при отходе от борта китобазы китобоец зацепил и оторвал большой кранец и потащил за собой. Капитан Живора начал выполнять противолодочный зигзаг, приняв кранец за рубку подводной лодки. Вот такая была история.
> Как потом оказалось


   Что касается блювала, то я его помню хорошо, так как мы были у слипа китобазы в тот момент, когда ему отрезали "уши"-большие плавники, которые мешали затащить его в слип
китобазы.

----------


## Bavenit

> Все китобои, их семьи, потомки !!!
> С праздником международного дня КИТА!!! В этот день в 1986 году был официально закрыт китобойный промысел в мировом океане. Разрешалось добывать (по очень маленькой квоте) китов в прибрежных районах аборигенам Чукотки, Аляски, Скандинавским народностям. Однако, нарушения  были и есть до сих пор и не только Японией.


 А Kitoboi не назовет свою фамилию? Мне кажется, что я его знаю.

----------


## Bavenit

> 9 февраля 1970 года при исполнении служебных обязанностей в Антарктическом рейсе погиб Капитан-директор АКФ "Советская Украина" Герой социалистического труда Моргун Борис Макарович.
> Светлая память ему. Если живы Нина Петровна и дочь, китобои помянем его-замечательный был капитан, муж и отец. Земля ему пухом.


 Kitoboi, я присоединяюсь к Вам. Это был мой второй рейс на КС 51 и я был очень опечален этим событием.

----------


## Bavenit

> Гарпунные пушки с приходом китобойных судов отправлялись вместе с оставшимся боезапасом на склад "ВВ", где им делали профилактику, дефектацию специалистами завода-изготовителя, какой завод трудно сказать т.к. все были п/я № ..., но специалисты иногородние.
> Китобойные суда изначально, как и весь гражданский флот, который строился на заводах СССР и стран СЭВ, как резервный флот для военных целей, имели мобмилизационное оборудовани и могли за 24 часа в заводских условиях стать военными кораблями.
> Котобойное судно-торпедоносец  имело на промысловой палубе фундаменты под правый и левый торпедные аппараты, на баке под носовую и на юте кормовую зенитную пушку, к ним были проложены необходимые кабельные трассы и системы обеспечения, арт-погреб, СВЗ-система водяной защиты, ФВУ-фильтровентиляционная установка, ФЗУ-фильтрозащитная установка, санитарные посты и оборудование на случай атомной войны. Экипаж еженедельно проходил специальные  занятия, а раз в месяц учения.
> После рейса, с выходом флотилии в Черное море проводилось генеральное учение совместно с ВМФ и ВВС - надводные корабли, подлодки, авиация. Зачет принимала государственная комиссия, зачастую руководимая командующим КЧФ. В управление АКФ  были специальные классы (сначала в цокольных помещениях под зданием АКФ, затем на Екатерининской площади до развала всего созданного советским народом) для военно-морской  подготовки, руководил подготовкой контр-адмирал Герой Советского Союза Похальчук Федор Ефремович, ныне здравствующий в свои 95 лет, капитан первого ранга Иванов Виктор Иванович к сожалению царствие ему небесное. Вот такие наши морские дела. Всем улачи.


 Много раз приходилось сдавать зачеты Федору Ефремовичу и Виктору Ивановичу.
Когда проходили Гибралтарский пролив, возвращаясь с рейса, нас строили в три
кильватерные колонны , а китобаза была флагманом. Выполняли задачи по маневрированию в составе конвоя. Были и курьезы. Выполняя маневры в трехкильватерном строю все встречные и поперечные кидались от нас врассыпную и военные корабли США тоже. Однажды сопровождающий нас СКР,
после окончания маневров, попросил рыбки. Подошел к нам катер и мы поделились чем могли. СКР сказал, что поделится со своим напарником, который
ходит под ним. И тут  всплила подводная лодка-напарник СКРа. И такое бывало.

----------


## kursiv

> Вот такая была история.


 А что Живора?
Он после этой истории стал посмешищем и "притчей во языцах"?
А признавал ли он вообще этот факт (уж очень похоже на байку - как буксировка кранца могла с базы быть заметнее, чем с самого китобойца?)

----------


## Bavenit

> А что Живора?
> Он после этой истории стал посмешищем и "притчей во языцах"?
> А признавал ли он вообще этот факт (уж очень похоже на байку - как буксировка кранца могла с базы быть заметнее, чем с самого китобойца?)


 Я рассказал чистую правду, свидетелем которой был. Китобаза не наблюдала кранец
на буксире у китобойца, а заметила его отсутствие у борта, когда начали подходить на бункеровку другие китобойцы. Этот случай хорошо знал Виктор Алексеевич Шпульников, который в то время был на китобазе 2-м помощником капитана . Капитан Живора был уважаемым китобоем и из него никто не сделал посмешище.
Посмеялись и забыли.

----------


## Yulia I

[QUOTE=Bavenit;19973404]


> Что касается блювала, то я его помню хорошо, так как мы были у слипа китобазы в тот момент, когда ему отрезали "уши"-большие плавники, которые мешали затащить его в слип
> китобазы.


 Вы говорите что не нарушали правила ( в плане  что не добывали кормящих самок), не могли бы уточнить год когда блювала при Вас разделывали?  если я не ошибаюсь добыча блювалов (любых) была запрещена с 1963г.

----------


## _andrei_n_

> Почему ЛС, а не выложить на форуме хотя бы основное ?  Книга содержит секретную информацию ?


 Во-первых книг уже 2. В каждой несколько сотен страниц, если я не ошибаюсь.
Во-вторых я имел в виду ЛС по поводу где достать эту книгу в оригинале.
В третьих - выкладывать её сюда - нужно как минимум спросить у автора.
В четвёртых мне уже написали ЛС, я отвечу в ближайшее время, сообщу координаты автора.

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=Yulia I;20000718]


> Вы говорите что не нарушали правила ( в плане  что не добывали кормящих самок), не могли бы уточнить год когда блювала при Вас разделывали?  если я не ошибаюсь добыча блювалов (любых) была запрещена с 1963г.


 Добыть блювала, если он даже был запрещен,-это одно, а кормящую самку-это совсем другое. Во-вторых, я не утверждал, что совсем ничего не нарушали, а просто говорил, что мы старались не стрелять по кормящим самкам и малышам, а если это и происходило, то только исключительно случайно и не по нашему желанию. Это был
1969 или 1971 г. Точно сказать трудно, так как прошло около 40 лет, но знаю, что перевелся я на АКФ "Советская Украина" с Новороссийского пароходства в 1969 году, а это произошло на год или два после моего перевода. В-третьих, я и не берусь утверждать, что это именно тот блювал, о котором шла речь у коллеги, возможно это другой, а я привязался к этому случаю по размерам кита. Я надеюсь,
Yulia, что мой ответ Вас удовлетворит. С уважением КВК.

----------


## Yulia I

спасибо за уточнения и детали. Я хотела еще узнать ваше мнение о слухах о причине гибели капитана Могуна (я где-то читала что были версии что его столкнули в трюм, как месть за отставку Соляника)?


[QUOTE=Bavenit;20015415]


> Добыть блювала, если он даже был запрещен,-это одно, а кормящую самку-это совсем другое. Во-вторых, я не утверждал, что совсем ничего не нарушали, а просто говорил, что мы старались не стрелять по кормящим самкам и малышам, а если это и происходило, то только исключительно случайно и не по нашему желанию. Это был
> 1969 или 1971 г. Точно сказать трудно, так как прошло около 40 лет, но знаю, что перевелся я на АКФ "Советская Украина" с Новороссийского пароходства в 1969 году, а это произошло на год или два после моего перевода. В-третьих, я и не берусь утверждать, что это именно тот блювал, о котором шла речь у коллеги, возможно это другой, а я привязался к этому случаю по размерам кита. Я надеюсь,
> Yulia, что мой ответ Вас удовлетворит. С уважением КВК.

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=Yulia I;20025785]спасибо за уточнения и детали. Я хотела еще узнать ваше мнение о слухах о причине гибели капитана Могуна (я где-то читала что были версии что его столкнули в трюм, как месть за отставку Соляника)?


   Yulia, Вы задали очень трудный вопрос, который требует большого такта, чтобы не навредить другим. Сомневаюсь, чтобы месть была такой жестокой. Слухов ходило очень много, но ни один из них не прошел проверку временем. Официальная версия- потеря сознания. Борис Макарович действительно любил заглядывать в трюм и, при очередном заглядывании,
а делал он это каждое утро, и произошла эта трагедия. Я с самого начала не верил в то, что люди могут быть так жестоки, но я не бог и всего знать не могу. Не допускаю
я и того, что между Борисом Макаровичем и Алексеем Николаевичем были такие отношения, которые могли заставить кого-нибудь сделать такой шаг. Это никому не нужно было. Что касается Алексея Николаевича Соляника, то о нем я узнал больше
по его работе с 1965 по 1972 на ППР "Ван Гог". Мой друг работал 2-м помощником капитана на ППР "Ван Гог", который осваивал промысел крыля в Антарктике. Отзывы его и экипажа ровные, без предрассудков. Алексея Николаевича тоже уже нет. Последний раз я его видел в больнице в 1982 году. Он был очень болен и никому не
нужен, а посещал его один Тимофей Степанович Булан, который относился к Алексею Николаевичу с большим уважением. После этого я улетел в Мурманск и вскоре узнал, что Алексей Николаевич покинул наш мир. Вот, пожалуй, и все, что я могу Вам, Yulia, сказать. Думаю, что Вам, как специалисту по китам, это не так интересно. С уважением КВК

----------


## kursiv

> и вскоре узнал, что Алексей Николаевич покинул наш мир


 Мне памятян момент, как об этом узнал я.
В этот день я, молодой и относительно новый в "Антарктике" человек, проходил в больнице водников очередную медкомиссию плавсостава.
 Вдруг (а это был действительно какой-то мгновенный переход из одного состояния в другое, так меня поразивший) вся поликлиника превратилась в гудящий улей, на фоне которого рефреном звучало "умер Соляник", умер Соляник". 
Так я впервые услышал это имя, которое впоследствии вызвало (и вызывает доныне) у меня большой интерес.

----------


## Bavenit

> Мне памятян момент, как об этом узнал я.
> В этот день я, молодой и относительно новый в "Антарктике" человек, проходил в больнице водников очередную медкомиссию плавсостава.
>  Вдруг (а это был действительно какой-то мгновенный переход из одного состояния в другое, так меня поразивший) вся поликлиника превратилась в гудящий улей, на фоне которого рефреном звучало "умер Соляник", умер Соляник". 
> Так я впервые услышал это имя, которое впоследствии вызвало (и вызывает доныне) у меня большой интерес.


 Я Вас, Kursiv, очень хорошо понимаю. Скажу более , что я никогда не верил в приметы и всякую галиматью, но то что произошло со мной, совсем в никакие ворота
не лезет, но факт. Я тогда работал на буровом судне "Валентин Шашин" и мы штормовали в отстыкованном состоянии 5 суток. Шторм был такой, что я, повидавший к тому времени не мало, такого нигде не видел. Все пять суток я провел на мостике на одном кофе и бутербродах. Начальник радиостанции принес мне на мостик радиограмму, взяв которую в руки я просто оцепенел и минуту был в отрешенном состоянии. Мои друзья из Одессы сообщили, что Алексей Николаевич
умер. Даю Вам слово пионера, что все что скажу сейчас-правда и только правда.
Буквально через 20-30 минут небо стало чистым и выскочило Солнце, а уже через
пару часов море улеглось, ветер совсем убился и мы пошли на стыковку. И такое бывало. С Алексеем Николаевичем Соляником была связана судьбой не половина, а вся Одесса. Отсюда и гул по поликлинике. Это был великий Человек. И то, что написал, если не ошибаюсь, Сохнин- это просто пасквиль и Бог ему судья. С увжением Ваш КВК.

----------


## Bavenit

> Мне памятян момент, как об этом узнал я.
> В этот день я, молодой и относительно новый в "Антарктике" человек, проходил в больнице водников очередную медкомиссию плавсостава.
>  Вдруг (а это был действительно какой-то мгновенный переход из одного состояния в другое, так меня поразивший) вся поликлиника превратилась в гудящий улей, на фоне которого рефреном звучало "умер Соляник", умер Соляник". 
> Так я впервые услышал это имя, которое впоследствии вызвало (и вызывает доныне) у меня большой интерес.


 Я Вас, Kursiv, очень хорошо понимаю. Скажу более , что я никогда не верил в приметы и всякую галиматью, но то что произошло со мной, совсем в никакие ворота
не лезет, но факт. Я тогда работал на буровом судне "Валентин Шашин" и мы штормовали в отстыкованном состоянии 5 суток. Шторм был такой, что я, повидавший к тому времени не мало, такого нигде не видел. Все пять суток я провел на мостике на одном кофе и бутербродах. Начальник радиостанции принес мне на мостик радиограмму, взяв которую в руки я просто оцепенел и минуту был в отрешенном состоянии. Мои друзья из Одессы сообщили, что Алексей Николаевич
умер. Даю Вам слово пионера, что все что скажу сейчас-правда и только правда.
Буквально через 20-30 минут небо стало чистым и выскочило Солнце, а уже через
пару часов море улеглось, ветер совсем убился и мы пошли на стыковку. И такое бывало. С Алексеем Николаевичем Соляником была связана судьбой не половина, а вся Одесса. Отсюда и гул по поликлинике. Это был великий Человек. И то, что написал, если не ошибаюсь, Сохнин- это просто пасквиль и Бог ему судья. С увжением Ваш КВК.

----------


## Bavenit

> в домашних условиях это можно, но чисто теоретически.
> это тоже самое что к примеру дома в квартире  жарить шашлык


 Вы неправы,freeo, я знал одного арменина, который в своей мурманской квартире жарил замечательный шашлык на 9-ом этаже. А прекратил он эту практику только
после вмешательства пожарных.

----------


## Bavenit

> Бренд "Антарктика" используется  ПРИВАТАМИ и как-бы "продолжателями" легендарного управления АКФ затем ЧРПО, ЧПОРП, офшорным "Капитан" в Лас-Палмасе, Ильичевским рыбкомбинатом и портом, но г-н Кобылянский в своем письме ветеранам все сказал - "Ветераны никакого отношения к настоящей Антарктике не ИМЕЮТ , она ликвидирована и не является правоприемником!!!"
> Сергея Косована я помню, если не ошибаюсь он работал начальником смены поваров, а Шефом был Борщев, в то время я работал на китобазе пом. капитан-директора.
> Для frio. Антарктики, как огромного объединения китобойных флотилий, флотилии "Восток", около 60-ти крупнотоннажных современных рыбопромысловых судов, порта, рыбкомбинатов и не одного, агарового завода, судоремонтного завода в Измаиле, ФТОРСа, а главное более двеннадцати тысяч занятых рабочих и еще многое - давно нет. Огромными усилиями генеральный директор Баранов Игорь Алексеевич в смутное время развала пытался все это отстоять и сохранить, и было это не так давно, но увы. Сейчас мы можем "ГОРДИТЬСЯ" как будет днями праздновать гореБАЧЕВ (все, что не запрещено - можно, другими словами воруй и властвуй) свой юбилей кажется в Англии, Сколько ГОСТЕЙ, да КАКИХ, и все-же по БИЛЕТАМ, а СТОИМОСТЬ???


 Просто невозможно не поддержать Вашу боль, Kitoboi, наблюдая все, что сотворили
новоявленные "хозяева". Нет того флота, нет подчиненных "Антарктике" предприятий,а также нет 12000 рабочих мест. Одним словом-саранча. Рядом со мной Херсонский судостроительный завод, который сдавал ежегодно до 12 судов.
На многих из них я работал в Новороссийском пароходстве. Замечательные суда. И
что сегодня? Ни-че-го! Латают дыры в старых судах. Завод разграбили и уничтожили. По стране гуляет национализм,шовинизм,нацизм и просто оголтелый
фашизм. Что дальше? А вокруг тишина - он вчера не вернулся из боя.....Больно и
обидно, а особенно тогда, когда наблюдаешь пышные торжества, как Вы правильно
и метко заметили,-ГореБАЧЕВА. С уважением, искренне Ваш КВК.

----------


## Bavenit

Поздравляю всех с Днем Победы!
Желаю всем счастья, успехов, благополучия во всех делах и помыслах.
И, как говорят в Одессе, чтоб Вы нам были здоровы. 
И да хранит Вас всех Господь. Ваш КВК.

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=Kitoboi;18399916]На некоторые вопросы затронутые Eulia 1

Никогда китобои не были убийцами невинных китов. Многие забыли послевоенные 47-е голодные, начало 50-х, когда миллионы детей выживали, именно ВЫЖИВАЛИ благодаря рыбьму жиру, две-три ложки в день спасали их от многих болезней и смерти. Соляник физически не мог приказывать бить "всех и вся" т.к. 30-ть китобойных судов охотились от китобазы в радиусе до 200, а то и более миль (300-400 км). А приказ его был о строжайшем запрете убивать кормящих самок, неполовозрелых китов, детенышей. Не только запрет на словах, но и на деле - применялись штрафы, некоторые гарпунеры отстранялись от работы на некоторое время. Любой матрос китобойца после первого рейса мог определить еще до выстрела какой кит, где самец, самка, детеныш, а на китобазе были в штате матросы-хвостомеры и целая научная группа примерно 10-12 человек, через которых проходил каждый кит, а с середины 60-х еще и иностранные наблюдатели и в промысловом журнале на каждого кита был своего рода паспорт (название, пол, возраст, длина, вес, место добычи).
На снимке кит из вида Малый полосатик (бутылконос, минке, белуха, касатка и т.д. - на некоторых ведут промысел Япония, Норвегия, Исландия до сих пор), скорее всего добытый кит поднят на промысловую палубу китобазы для научных целей и в этом случае были в рейсовых заданиях указания на добычу по несколько экземпляров и изучение их.[/QUOTE        

Я полностью согласен с Kitoboi. Здесь, кроме согласия, нечего добавить.

----------


## Yulia I

[QUOTE=Bavenit;20126486]


> На некоторые вопросы затронутые Eulia 1
> 
> Никогда китобои не были убийцами невинных китов. Многие забыли послевоенные 47-е голодные, начало 50-х, когда миллионы детей выживали, именно ВЫЖИВАЛИ благодаря рыбьму жиру, две-три ложки в день спасали их от многих болезней и смерти. Соляник физически не мог приказывать бить "всех и вся" т.к. 30-ть китобойных судов охотились от китобазы в радиусе до 200, а то и более миль (300-400 км). А приказ его был о строжайшем запрете убивать кормящих самок, неполовозрелых китов, детенышей. Не только запрет на словах, но и на деле - применялись штрафы, некоторые гарпунеры отстранялись от работы на некоторое время. Любой матрос китобойца после первого рейса мог определить еще до выстрела какой кит, где самец, самка, детеныш, а на китобазе были в штате матросы-хвостомеры и целая научная группа примерно 10-12 человек, через которых проходил каждый кит, а с середины 60-х еще и иностранные наблюдатели и в промысловом журнале на каждого кита был своего рода паспорт (название, пол, возраст, длина, вес, место добычи).
> На снимке кит из вида Малый полосатик (бутылконос, минке, белуха, касатка и т.д. - на некоторых ведут промысел Япония, Норвегия, Исландия до сих пор), скорее всего добытый кит поднят на промысловую палубу китобазы для научных целей и в этом случае были в рейсовых заданиях указания на добычу по несколько экземпляров и изучение их.[/QUOTE        
> 
> Я полностью согласен с Kitoboi. Здесь, кроме согласия, нечего добавить.


 Я не хочу обвинять всех и вся и говорить что все китобоя это делали, но к сожалению не многие знают или хотят знать, что в разные годы (особенно в 1959-64 в Антарктике) китобои добывали многих китов запрещенных видов и размеров, и это включает китов маленьких размеров включая детенышей (может не часто, но это случалось). И эти данные не просто из разговоров, а из научных и промысловых отчетов которые писались по окончании каждого сезона, они подписаны капитанами флотилий или офицерами. И все они (до 1986-90х) имели гриф "секретно", который сейчас снят, поэтому я не нарушаю закон публично говоря об этом. Что как раз было абсолютно запрещено публиковать или просто говорить тем самым ученым которые писали отчеты, после того как они лично записывали все результаты осмотра китов.   Я еще раз хочу сказать, что я не выдвигаю обвинения, просто знаю что в  в Антарктике и позже в Северной Пацифике нелегальный промысел был большим (и не только с нашей стороны, японцы тоже в этом замешаны)

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=Yulia I;20134840]


> Я не хочу обвинять всех и вся и говорить что все китобоя это делали, но к сожалению не многие знают или хотят знать, что в разные годы (особенно в 1959-64 в Антарктике) китобои добывали многих китов запрещенных видов и размеров, и это включает китов маленьких размеров включая детенышей (может не часто, но это случалось). И эти данные не просто из разговоров, а из научных и промысловых отчетов которые писались по окончании каждого сезона, они подписаны капитанами флотилий или офицерами. И все они (до 1986-90х) имели гриф "секретно", который сейчас снят, поэтому я не нарушаю закон публично говоря об этом. Что как раз было абсолютно запрещено публиковать или просто говорить тем самым ученым которые писали отчеты, после того как они лично записывали все результаты осмотра китов.   Я еще раз хочу сказать, что я не выдвигаю обвинения, просто знаю что в  в Антарктике и позже в Северной Пацифике нелегальный промысел был большим (и не только с нашей стороны, японцы тоже в этом замешаны)


 Я не знаю, что было на Севере Тихого океана и не располагаю информацией о документах с грифом "секретно", но если Вы, Yulia, это утверждаете, то я Вам могу
только верить. И уже в который раз утверждаю, что пришел я на АКФ "Советская Украина" в 1969 году и за семь рейсов не помню ни одного случая добычи кормящей самки или малыша. А требование не допускать этого слышал каждый день. Честь имею! Искренне Ваш КВК.

----------


## Bavenit

Гаити,Гаити. Не знаем мы никакой Гаити нас и здесь неплохо кормят.

----------


## ОМУРП

Ищу инфомацию о рыболовных конторах Азчеррыбы подскажите может есть инфа о Грузрыбпроме

----------


## Bavenit

Райком закрыт, все ушли на фронт!

----------


## plast

Кто нибудь помнит инспектора отдела кадров Санак Юрий Николаевич работал в 1988 году?

----------


## maksym24

Добрый день хочу спросить у учасников форума кто что то знает о ООО "Капитан" чем они вообще занимаються насколько я знаю то утсраивают на суда моряков имеют ли собственный флот? и как они связаны с "Антарктика"? Подскажите пожалуста может кто что знает нужна информация.

----------


## никитина мама

здравствуйте.у свекор проплавал лет наверное 15-20 на "Востоке".и печально все это читать о судьбе"Антарктики" да и ЧМП.мы даже в "Антарктике были акционерами.проценты давали рыбными консервами...в середине 90-х

----------


## Bavenit

> Боцману боольшое спасибо за то, что затронул тему китобойного промысла. Забывать прошлое, своих отцов, дедов и их дела - не иметь будущего !!!
> Многие ушли в свой "последний рейс" откуда не возвращаются, но мы не должны забывать все доброе, что ими было сделано так-же как и негатив и грязь вылитая писякой Сахниным и ему подобным Файтельберг-Бланком. Цитата:
> "Моргун любил заглядывать в трюмы, особенно с мороженной продукцией, Ему доставляло удовольствие, что трюмы постоянно наполняются мороженными тушами китов и рабочие  завода китобазы по переработке китов с трудом выполняют  планы разделки туш. После таких ежедневных заглядываний в трюмы и на капитанский глазок уточнения забоя китов и т.д." Вот такой бред сивой кобылы академика Бланка, господа форумчане. Удачи всем.


 Тот факт, что Борис Макарович любил заглядывать каждое утро в трюм знали все на китобазе и на китобойцах. Что касается замороженных туш китов, которые хранились в трюме, то это действительно сон серой лошади в лунную ночь.

----------


## Bavenit

> Боцману боольшое спасибо за то, что затронул тему китобойного промысла. Забывать прошлое, своих отцов, дедов и их дела - не иметь будущего !!!
> Многие ушли в свой "последний рейс" откуда не возвращаются, но мы не должны забывать все доброе, что ими было сделано так-же как и негатив и грязь вылитая писякой Сахниным и ему подобным Файтельберг-Бланком. Цитата:
> "Моргун любил заглядывать в трюмы, особенно с мороженной продукцией, Ему доставляло удовольствие, что трюмы постоянно наполняются мороженными тушами китов и рабочие  завода китобазы по переработке китов с трудом выполняют  планы разделки туш. После таких ежедневных заглядываний в трюмы и на капитанский глазок уточнения забоя китов и т.д." Вот такой бред сивой кобылы академика Бланка, господа форумчане. Удачи всем.


 Заглядывать в трюм Борис Макарович любил, но то что в трюме были замороженные
туши китов, то это действительно бред серой кобылы в лунную ночь.

----------


## ОМУРП

15 июня 2011г. в море спасая матроса упавшего в отстойник рыбо-мучного отделения погиб мой брат капитан БМРТ Леонид Бородич Анисов В.Н. за несколько дней до окончания рейса ему было 62 года. Это вырезка из газеты Антарктика за 29 сентября 1982г.  Может кто с ним работал..?

----------


## AG-ents

> Ищу инфомацию о рыболовных конторах Азчеррыбы подскажите может есть инфа о Грузрыбпроме


 В "Рыбке" ведь много ребят из Поти училось, к ним обращаться не пробовали ?

----------


## AG-ents

> Вложение 277780115 июня 2011г. в море спасая матроса упавшего в отстойник рыбо-мучного отделения погиб мой брат капитан БМРТ Леонид Бородич Анисов В.Н. за несколько дней до окончания рейса ему было 62 года. Это вырезка из газеты Антарктика за 29 сентября 1982г.  Может кто с ним работал..?


 Светлая память !

----------


## ОМУРП

> В "Рыбке" ведь много ребят из Поти училось, к ним обращаться не пробовали ?


 Обращался к начальнику ХМО нынешему он там работал но пока тишина

----------


## vik-alns

> они подошли к киту и с носа воткнули пику. После чего очень быстро управились со швартовкой кита к борту. На мой вопрос к "бывалым", что это была за пика получил ответ - эл. шок!


 На китобойцах мне не пришлось поработать, а вот на рыбаках были у нас китобои, я интересовался, они много интересного рассказывали. После ухода норвежцев было много всевозможных рацпредложений по мнению рационализаторов улучшающих работу по забою или добою раненых китов. Одна из них это эл. шок, некоторые китобойцы в качестве експеримента  одно время пытались его использовать, но он не прижился (матроса долбануло током) по причине не соблюдения техники безопасности.

----------


## ОМУРП

СООБЩЕНИЯ СМИ 20.06.2011
В Мавритании двое украинских моряков погибли от запаха гнилой рыбы
20.06.2011 23:01 Сегодня (газета) 
Капитан и машинист траулера погибли от запаха гнилой рыбы
20.06.2011 21:05 Преступности.нет 
Два украинских моряка утонули от запаха рыбы
20.06.2011 20:52 Главком 
Двое украинских моряков утонули в Мавритании
20.06.2011 20:50 Главред 
В Мавритании капитан и машинист украинского судна погибли от гнилой рыбы
20.06.2011 20:40 Главное 
В Мавритании погибли два украинских рыбака
20.06.2011 20:23 TCH.ua 

В Мавритании (Западная Африка) утонули два наших моряка. Беда случилась еще 15 июня, но стало известно о ЧП только теперь. 
На большом консервном рыболовном траулере «Леонид Бородич», который находился на рейде порта Нуадибу, произошел несчастный случай. 62-летний украинский машинист прочищал отверстие, через которое в специальную шахту сливают воду с рыбными отходами. Отверстие засорилось рыбой, которая уже начала разлагаться. Мужчина вдохнул испарения, потерял сознание, упал в воду и утонул. «К нему на помощь поспешил капитан, но тоже потерял пространственную ориентацию из-за газов, который выделяет гниющая рыба. Он упал, ударился головой и тоже утонул. Капитану тоже было 62 года», — рассказали «Сегодня» в пресс-службе территориального управления Госгорпромнадзора в Крыму и Севастополе. Сейчас управление занимается расследованием инцидента. Они проверят, соблюдались ли на траулере правила безопасности.

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=vik-alns;21000758]На китобойцах мне не пришлось поработать, а вот на рыбаках были у нас китобои, я интересовался, они много интересного рассказывали. После ухода норвежцев было много всевозможных рацпредложений по мнению рационализаторов улучшающих работу по забою или добою раненых китов. Одна из них это эл. шок, некоторые китобойцы в качестве експеримента  одно время пытались его использовать, но он не прижился (матроса долбануло током) по причине не соблюдения техники безопасности.[/QUOTE 

Пика-это несколько понятий. Пика была на воздушном шланге, при помощи которой накачивали тушу добытого кита, чтобы обеспечить ему плавучесть. После этого в кита вставляли еще одну пику-это шест, на котором были флаг с номером китобойца, фонарь и радиобуй и после этого кита оставляли на плаву и подвахтенный штурман-пом.капитана занимался счислением до следующего добытого кита. Когда день заканчивался китов собирали по счислению в обратном порядке, швартовали и следовали на китобазу для сдачи китов, для пополнения бункера, снабжения. После сдачи китов на китобазу китобоец подходил к борту китобазы для бункеровки и получения снабжения. С окончанием этих операций китобоец получал место по расстоянию и пеленгу между китобойцами, чтобы на следующее утро начать поиск китов и их добычу. И так 8-9 месяцев. До утра китобойцы, заняв свои позиции, ложились в дрейф. Что собой представляла операция по накачиванию кита. Этим процессом занимался пом.гарпунера. Втыкалась
пика с воздушным шлангом, открывали вентиль трубопровода со сжатым воздухом и
накачивали тушу кита, чтобы придать туше плавучесть. Обычно тушу накачивали до покраснения глаз кита. На китобойце "Бедовый-30" гарпунером был грузин Шалва Константинович Долидзе, а помощником у него был украинец Николаенко. Гарпунер
на время накачивания уходил на мостик и оттуда Шалва Константинович всегда спрашивал: - Николяенка, глаза белий? И Николаенко отвечал-белый, белый. Шалва Константинович махал рукой и говорил-качай. И Николаенко качал до покраснения глаз у кита,а Шалва Константинович снова спрашивал:-Николяенка, глаза красный?
И Николаенко отвечал:-красный,красный. Шалва Константинович уходил с мостика с
чувством исполненного долга. А иногда Николаенко прекращал накачивать только тогда, когда пика и шланг со свистом  вылетала из туши. Это на "Бедовом" был ритуал. Замечательные были ребята. Живы ли они еще не знаю. Много с той поры утекло соленой воды. Но вспоминаю я их всех с большой теплотой и уважением. И,
как говорил В.Высоцкий:- Я всегда и навечно виноват перед теми, с кем сегодня встречаться я почел бы за честь. И хотя мы живыми до земли долетели, жжет нас память и мучает совесть, у кого, у кого она есть.

----------


## vik-alns

> 62-летний украинский машинист прочищал отверстие, через которое в специальную шахту сливают воду с рыбными отходами. Отверстие засорилось рыбой, которая уже начала разлагаться. Мужчина вдохнул испарения, потерял сознание, упал в воду и утонул.


 Машинист РМУ по долгу службы, (мукомол) а вот капитан наверное чисто случайно там оказался, судьба злодейка. 
Земля им пухом.

----------


## Bavenit

> Машинист РМУ по долгу службы, (мукомол) а вот капитан наверное чисто случайно там оказался, судьба злодейка. 
> Земля им пухом.


 Капитан не может чисто случайно находиться там, где что-то происходит на судне. Значит были причины и он там оказался. И мукомол и капитан находились по долгу службы. Светлая им память!

----------


## Bavenit

> Вложение 277780115 июня 2011г. в море спасая матроса упавшего в отстойник рыбо-мучного отделения погиб мой брат капитан БМРТ Леонид Бородич Анисов В.Н. за несколько дней до окончания рейса ему было 62 года. Это вырезка из газеты Антарктика за 29 сентября 1982г.  Может кто с ним работал..?


 У меня такое впечатление, что я знал В.Н.Анисова. С 22 октября 1980 года по 12 января 1981 года я проходил дублирование капитан-директора на Супер-Атлантике "Гарпунер Зарва". Капитан-директором был, если не ошибаюсь, Анатолий Васильевич Онищенко. За имя и отчество ручаюсь, а за фамилию не очень. Со старпомом имел хорошие отношения, но был ли это В.Н.Анисов не берусь утверждать. По статье и его описанию похоже на того старпома, которого я знал, но фамилию и отчество не помню. А вот имя точно Володя. Прошло уже более 30 лет. Жаль, очень жаль. Тот или не тот, но погиб человек и это печально. Светлая ему память!

----------


## vik-alns

> И мукомол и капитан находились по долгу службы. Светлая им память!


 Да, конечно Вы правы. Но хочу сказать что в силу некоторых, хорошо известных нам с Вами причин,  не все капитаны посещают РМУ, даже стармехи не особо туда захаживают. Значит на этом судне капитан был настоящим капитаном.

----------


## ОМУРП

> У меня такое впечатление, что я знал В.Н.Анисова. С 22 октября 1980 года по 12 января 1981 года я проходил дублирование капитан-директора на Супер-Атлантике "Гарпунер Зарва". Капитан-директором был, если не ошибаюсь, Анатолий Васильевич Онищенко. За имя и отчество ручаюсь, а за фамилию не очень. Со старпомом имел хорошие отношения, но был ли это В.Н.Анисов не берусь утверждать. По статье и его описанию похоже на того старпома, которого я знал, но фамилию и отчество не помню. А вот имя точно Володя. Прошло уже более 30 лет. Жаль, очень жаль. Тот или не тот, но погиб человек и это печально. Светлая ему память!


 Да гдето в этот период он был старпомом на Зарве а до 1978 он жил в Херсоне и окончил ХМУРП в 1969 а в 1982-1984 работал на РТМ Кировоград

----------


## Bavenit

> Да, конечно Вы правы. Но хочу сказать что в силу некоторых, хорошо известных нам с Вами причин,  не все капитаны посещают РМУ, даже стармехи не особо туда захаживают. Значит на этом судне капитан был настоящим капитаном.


 А вот здесь с Вами трудно не согласиться. Конечно, семья не без урода и урод не без семьи, но хочется верить, что настоящих больше и не только капитанов.

----------


## Bavenit

> Да гдето в этот период он был старпомом на Зарве а до 1978 он жил в Херсоне и окончил ХМУРП в 1969 а в 1982-1984 работал на РТМ Кировоград


 Если Вы подтверждаете, то я действительно знал Вашего брата. Примите мои искренние соболезнования. Одно утешает, что Владимир оказался настоящим капитаном. Вечная и светлая ему память. С уважением искренне Ваш КВК.

----------


## ku_v

По носу Славы находится легендарный буксир Циклон. Если у кого что нибудь есть по Циклону - буду благодарин

----------


## Bavenit

> Вложение 2802967
> По носу Славы находится легендарный буксир Циклон. Если у кого что нибудь есть по Циклону - буду благодарин


 У меня ничего нет по "Циклону", кроме хороших воспоминаний о нем. Мы его с нежностью и любовью называли "колобок". Он был такой компактненький и даже смешной. Мы его просто любили как живое существо. Он навсегда останется в нашей памяти.

----------


## ОМУРП

Поищите сдесь http://korabli.qdg.ru/forum/index.php

----------


## pako2000

Подскажите, кто знает, есть ли еще в Одессе(жива ли) " Антарктика" и где они сейчас обитают? Тесть работал там, нужно справку для пенсии получить.

----------


## odesat

мы ходили за справками на Пироговскую, 29

http://www.archives.gov.ua/Archives/index.php?ra15

ну и позвонить предварительно не помешает

----------


## kursiv

Слышал, что 10 июля (День Рыбака) в здании б.обкома на Куликовом поле собираются ветераны "Антарктики" (вступительный взнос - 70 гр). 
Кто-нибудь знает подробности: куда, кому и вообще, насколько этот форум доступен, скажем, для таких посполитых б.рефмашинистов, как я?

----------


## Bavenit

> Слышал, что 10 июля (День Рыбака) в здании б.обкома на Куликовом поле собираются ветераны "Антарктики" (вступительный взнос - 70 гр). 
> Кто-нибудь знает подробности: куда, кому и вообще, насколько этот форум доступен, скажем, для таких посполитых б.рефмашинистов, как я?


 Kursiv, Вы неправы. Бывшие,настоящие и будущие рефмашинисты-это звено цепи, которое составляет команду, экипаж судна. Разорви это звено и нет одного целого-команды, экипажа, а значит нет и дела,которому мы служили, служим и будем служить всегда. Больше веры и вперед! Что касается информации, то у меня ее нет.
Узнаете подробности-сообщите. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## kursiv

> Узнаете подробности-сообщите. Заранее благодарен.


 Bavenit, спасибо!
Вся моя информация исходит от третьего лица, от которого я получил разрешения ее здесь обнародовать:
1. Организацией встречи занимается Вера Григорьевна Князева (экономист механико-судовой службы);
2. Ее контактный (домашний) телефон 44-38-54.

----------


## Bavenit

> Bavenit, спасибо!
> Вся моя информация исходит от третьего лица, от которого я получил разрешения ее здесь обнародовать:
> 1. Организацией встречи занимается Вера Григорьевна Князева (экономист механико-судовой службы);
> 2. Ее контактный (домашний) телефон 44-38-54.


 Нет,Kursiv, это Вам спасибо! Мне очень жаль, но я приехать в Одессу не могу. Почти не транспортабелен. Такова проза жизни. А очень хочется. Возможно там будет много знакомых товарищей по морской,китобойной и рыболовной ниве. Я их всех приветствую и да хранит их Господь. Еще раз Вам, Kursiv, спасибо. С уважением искренне Ваш КВК.

----------


## shmidt-ua

А стоит ли ?

*Вместо армейской службы разрешат ловить рыбу*
30.06.2011

Дмитрий Медведев намерен поручить Минздравсоцразвитию и Минобороны включить работу на судах рыбопромыслового флота в перечень альтернативной гражданской службы. Сегодня в подобном списке уже числятся 125 видов работ.

Сегодня президент Дмитрий Медведев побывал на паруснике "Паллада", где глава Росрыболовства Андрей Крайний предложил лидеру государства причислить работу на судах рыбопромыслового флота к списку альтернативной гражданской службы.

"Давайте я такое поручение дам Минздравсоцразвития и Минобороны, чтобы включили в перечень", — цитирует ответ Дмитрия Медведева РИА "Новости".

Сегодня некоторые призывники имеют право проходить альтернативную гражданскую службу в различных госучреждениях. Например, в организациях здравоохранения или образования. Всего 125 видов работ входят в перечень разрешенных на альтернативной гражданской службе.

Напомним, что пойти на такую службу вправе граждане, чьим убеждениям или вероисповеданию противоречит несение службы военной. Также имеют право выбора призывники, которые относятся к коренному малочисленному народу или занимаются традиционными промыслами.

Источник: dp.ru 
http://www.newsland.ru/News/Detail/id/729785/cat/42

----------


## Bavenit

> А стоит ли ?
> 
> *Вместо армейской службы разрешат ловить рыбу*
> 30.06.2011
> 
> Дмитрий Медведев намерен поручить Минздравсоцразвитию и Минобороны включить работу на судах рыбопромыслового флота в перечень альтернативной гражданской службы. Сегодня в подобном списке уже числятся 125 видов работ.
> 
> Сегодня президент Дмитрий Медведев побывал на паруснике "Паллада", где глава Росрыболовства Андрей Крайний предложил лидеру государства причислить работу на судах рыбопромыслового флота к списку альтернативной гражданской службы.
> 
> ...


 Баба-Яга против. Не думаю, что это будет успешным и для армии и для рыболовного флота. Это будет простая отбывальщина.

----------


## AG-ents

> Ищу инфомацию о рыболовных конторах Азчеррыбы подскажите может есть инфа о Грузрыбпроме


 Вот что получил от товарища из Поти, копирую в оригинале, извиняйте за транслит :

nemnogo uznal pro gruzribprom. Ona bila osnovana 1962 godu  pervii direktor bil Ckitishvili organizacia nazitalas GUOR gruzinskoe upravl. Ok. Ribolovstva. Pervoe sudno RTM tipa tropik "lebed", posle poluchili  RTM "Shota rustaveli", "Mcheta","Ruslan", "Rustavi", "Guria", "Tbilisi". 1979 godu bila reorganizacia i GUOR pereimenovali v PUOR potiiskoe upravlenie okeanicheskogo ribolovstva, bili suda tipa RTM atlantik "kaheti", "Imereti", "Oktyabrskoe", "Chaltubo", "Sakartvelo", "Kobuleti". 1988 godu  PUOR pereimenovali v PORP "Gruzribprom". Obnovili flot sudami tipa BMRT tipa BAT I supera: "Odishi", "Bazaleti", "Bratia Stoyanovi". V 1996 godu organizacia likvidirovana h prodano v chastnii sektor, poslednii direktor Babilua David.

----------


## ОМУРП

Большое спасибо

----------


## VB4455

Простите что не по теме.   Извиняюсь заранее, но скажите, ни у кого из  служащих не осталась китовая амбра на продажу?

----------


## odesat

спермацет у людей может быть и остался - хотя сомневаюсь - времени прошло немало - а амбра была страшной редкостью и ценностью - вы ничего не попутали?

----------


## VB4455

нет. Ничего не попутала. Именно амбра нужна.

----------


## ОМУРП

Может кто раскажет историю 14 и 17 бурсы

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=Bavenit;21046615]


> На китобойцах мне не пришлось поработать, а вот на рыбаках были у нас китобои, я интересовался, они много интересного рассказывали. После ухода норвежцев было много всевозможных рацпредложений по мнению рационализаторов улучшающих работу по забою или добою раненых китов. Одна из них это эл. шок, некоторые китобойцы в качестве експеримента  одно время пытались его использовать, но он не прижился (матроса долбануло током) по причине не соблюдения техники безопасности.[/QUOTE 
> 
> Пика-это несколько понятий. Пика была на воздушном шланге, при помощи которой накачивали тушу добытого кита, чтобы обеспечить ему плавучесть. После этого в кита вставляли еще одну пику-это шест, на котором были флаг с номером китобойца, фонарь и радиобуй и после этого кита оставляли на плаву и подвахтенный штурман-пом.капитана занимался счислением до следующего добытого кита. Когда день заканчивался китов собирали по счислению в обратном порядке, швартовали и следовали на китобазу для сдачи китов, для пополнения бункера, снабжения. После сдачи китов на китобазу китобоец подходил к борту китобазы для бункеровки и получения снабжения. С окончанием этих операций китобоец получал место по расстоянию и пеленгу между китобойцами, чтобы на следующее утро начать поиск китов и их добычу. И так 8-9 месяцев. До утра китобойцы, заняв свои позиции, ложились в дрейф. Что собой представляла операция по накачиванию кита. Этим процессом занимался пом.гарпунера. Втыкалась
> пика с воздушным шлангом, открывали вентиль трубопровода со сжатым воздухом и
> накачивали тушу кита, чтобы придать туше плавучесть. Обычно тушу накачивали до покраснения глаз кита. На китобойце "Бедовый-30" гарпунером был грузин Шалва Константинович Долидзе, а помощником у него был украинец Николаенко. Гарпунер
> на время накачивания уходил на мостик и оттуда Шалва Константинович всегда спрашивал: - Николяенка, глаза белий? И Николаенко отвечал-белый, белый. Шалва Константинович махал рукой и говорил-качай. И Николаенко качал до покраснения глаз у кита,а Шалва Константинович снова спрашивал:-Николяенка, глаза красный?
> И Николаенко отвечал:-красный,красный. Шалва Константинович уходил с мостика с
> чувством исполненного долга. А иногда Николаенко прекращал накачивать только тогда, когда пика и шланг со свистом  вылетала из туши. Это на "Бедовом" был ритуал. Замечательные были ребята. Живы ли они еще не знаю. Много с той поры утекло соленой воды. Но вспоминаю я их всех с большой теплотой и уважением. И,
> как говорил В.Высоцкий:- Я всегда и навечно виноват перед теми, с кем сегодня встречаться я почел бы за честь. И хотя мы живыми до земли долетели, жжет нас память и мучает совесть, у кого, у кого она есть.


 Уточнение: Вспомнил точно, что фамилия гарпунера не Долидзе, а Челидзе. Приговор окончательный и обжалованию не подлежит.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Может кто раскажет историю 14 и 17 бурсы


 По 17-й есть в Моем Мире на мейл.ру группа "Магоновцы"

----------


## olya_semenova

Откуда эти факты?

----------


## MariaSol

Добрый день! 
Не знаю насколько актуальна еще эта тема. Меня зовут Мария Алексеевна Соляник, я внучка Алексея Николаевича Соляника и Светланы Шамрай. 
Алексей Николаевич ушел из жизни за несколько месяцев до моего рождения. К сожалению, в нашей семье не осталось никаких документов, записей или фотографий. 
Если кто-то может уделить мне время и просто рассказать о нем побольше, буду очень признательна. Можете писать на электронную почту: [email protected]
Я хотела бы собрать информацию по частицам и сложить в единую картину. С каждым годом все меньше людей, которые его знают лично. Очень хочется сохранить что-нибудь и для наших потомков. 
Заранее большое спасибо.

----------


## freeo

> Добрый день! 
> Не знаю насколько актуальна еще эта тема. Меня зовут Мария Алексеевна Соляник, я внучка Алексея Николаевича Соляника и Светланы Шамрай. 
> Алексей Николаевич ушел из жизни за несколько месяцев до моего рождения. К сожалению, в нашей семье не осталось никаких документов, записей или фотографий. 
> Если кто-то может уделить мне время и просто рассказать о нем побольше, буду очень признательна. Можете писать на 
> электронную почту: [email protected]
> Я хотела бы собрать информацию по частицам и сложить в единую картину. С каждым годом все меньше людей, которые его знают лично. Очень хочется сохранить что-нибудь и для наших потомков. 
> Заранее большое спасибо.


 Здравствуйте, у меня есть пару сотен фотографий, в цифровом формате. Я собираю материалы для сайта об Чпопр Антарктики и Омурп.
Отсканировал их у китобоев, там есть фотографии вашего деда и бабушки. Если Вам они интересны,  я могу дать копии. А там сами решите, что сохранить и распечатать.
Если что позвоните 0503903323 после 15 августа  я буду в Одессе и мы сможем встретиться.

----------


## MariaSol

> Здравствуйте, у меня есть пару сотен фотографий, в цифровом формате. Я собираю материалы для сайта об Чпопр Антарктики и Омурп.
> Отсканировал их у китобоев, там есть фотографии вашего деда и бабушки. Если Вам они интересны,  я могу дать копии. А там сами решите, что сохранить и распечатать.
> Если что позвоните 0503903323 после 15 августа  я буду в Одессе и мы сможем встретиться.


 Добрый день! Спасибо, что откликнулись! С удовольствием возьму у Вас копии фотографий, обязательно позвоню Вам 16 августа. 
Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Добрый день! 
> Не знаю насколько актуальна еще эта тема. Меня зовут Мария Алексеевна Соляник, я внучка Алексея Николаевича Соляника и Светланы Шамрай. 
> Алексей Николаевич ушел из жизни за несколько месяцев до моего рождения. К сожалению, в нашей семье не осталось никаких документов, записей или фотографий. 
> Если кто-то может уделить мне время и просто рассказать о нем побольше, буду очень признательна. Можете писать на электронную почту: [email protected]
> Я хотела бы собрать информацию по частицам и сложить в единую картину. С каждым годом все меньше людей, которые его знают лично. Очень хочется сохранить что-нибудь и для наших потомков. 
> Заранее большое спасибо.


 В одесскую "Рыбку" подходили ?  Там есть типа музей А.Соляника

----------


## kursiv

В надежде, что кто-то из бывших "рефиков" прочтет, хочу задать здесь вопрос.
У меня с коллегой по работе (мы оба плавали по этой специальности) во время ностальгических воспоминаний, возник вопрос, переросший в спор: как осуществлялся забор воздуха в систему кондиционирования на "Суперах" - исключительно снаружны (его версия) или с возможностью подмеса рециркуляционного воздуха из коридоров (моя)?

----------


## Bavenit

> В надежде, что кто-то из бывших "рефиков" прочтет, хочу задать здесь вопрос.
> У меня с коллегой по работе (мы оба плавали по этой специальности) во время ностальгических воспоминаний, возник вопрос, переросший в спор: как осуществлялся забор воздуха в систему кондиционирования на "Суперах" - исключительно снаружны (его версия) или с возможностью подмеса рециркуляционного воздуха из коридоров (моя)?


 Kursiv, ну Вы и вопросы задаете. Я не "рефик", но склоняюсь к Вашей версии. Мне кажется, что она более логичнее. А логика-великая вещь.

----------


## ОМУРП

Если только снаружи то в каюте будет избыточное давление скорее всего всас идет с кают и плюс подмес с наружи я тоже реф но как то на это тогда не глядел но мое предположение это класика кондиционирования и вы оба чуть чуть не правы

----------


## kursiv

В этом споре я опираюсь именно на логику (Bavenit), классическую схему (ОМУРП), а также факт наличия в нижней части дверей кают решеток (именно внизу, т.е. для выпуска холодного воздуха для рециркуляции). А мой оппонент утверждает, что конструктивно забор воздуха на "Суперах" выполнен так, что возможно всасывание только наружного воздуха. Я же этот узел не помню и посему опровегнуть его не могу, что и вызвало здесь мой вопрос - вдруг кто-то сможет ответить однозначно?

----------


## treetem

Советская Украина 1961г. Второй рейс

----------


## Yulia I

Советская Украина 1961г. Второй рейс[/QUOTE]

А у Вас еще есть какая-то информация об этом сезоне Советской Украины?  и может знаете насколько они план перевыполнили в этот год?

----------


## treetem

к сожалению информации никакой нет.

----------


## Kitoboi

Мария Алексеевна, добрый день!
В журнале "Порты Украины" №5 за этот год есть статья о Вашем легендарном дедушке. Автор статьи бывший генеральный директор ЧПОРП "Антарктика" Баранов Игорь Алексеевич, который читал мне рукопись и говорил, что  собрал очень много материала. Я участник 12 рейсов в Антарктику-три рейса на китобойце "Бесстрашный-28", когда командовал флотилией Алексей Николаевич, а затем пом.капитан-директора к/б "Советская Украина", когда командовал флотилией Моргун Борис Макарович.
Позвоните т.740 37 72, звать меня Сергей Григорьевич.

----------


## Bavenit

> Если только снаружи то в каюте будет избыточное давление скорее всего всас идет с кают и плюс подмес с наружи я тоже реф но как то на это тогда не глядел но мое предположение это класика кондиционирования и вы оба чуть чуть не правы


 ОМУРП, а не лучше ли сказать- чуть чуть правы? Так вкуснее.
Kursiv, окончательное резюме будет? Интересно знать истину:

----------


## Yulia I

> Мария Алексеевна, добрый день!
> В журнале "Порты Украины" №5 за этот год есть статья о Вашем легендарном дедушке. Автор статьи бывший генеральный директор ЧПОРП "Антарктика" Баранов Игорь Алексеевич, который читал мне рукопись и говорил, что  собрал очень много материала. Я участник 12 рейсов в Антарктику-три рейса на китобойце "Бесстрашный-28", когда командовал флотилией Алексей Николаевич, а затем пом.капитан-директора к/б "Советская Украина", когда командовал флотилией Моргун Борис Макарович.
> Позвоните т.740 37 72, звать меня Сергей Григорьевич.


 А вы не могли бы сделать pdf этой статьи или подскажите где ее можно найти в интернете или в бумажном варианте, если вне Украины?

----------


## Alx_K

> В надежде, что кто-то из бывших "рефиков" прочтет, хочу задать здесь вопрос.
> У меня с коллегой по работе (мы оба плавали по этой специальности) во время ностальгических воспоминаний, возник вопрос, переросший в спор: как осуществлялся забор воздуха в систему кондиционирования на "Суперах" - исключительно снаружны (его версия) или с возможностью подмеса рециркуляционного воздуха из коридоров (моя)?


 В обычном режиме забор воздуха был снаружи. У каждой кондишки был свой воздухозабор. Но была предусмотрена и рециркуляция - на случай применения отравляющих веществ (т.е. боевых действий). За давностью лет забыл уже как производился перевод....

----------


## vik-alns

> Простите что не по теме.   Извиняюсь заранее, но скажите, ни у кого из  служащих не осталась китовая амбра на продажу?


 Купить сомневаюсь, а вот увидеть ее, если еще Музей морского флота существует, был такой возле оперного, там амбра была как экспонат.

----------


## odesat

> если еще Музей морского флота существует, был такой возле оперного


  одна гарпунная пушка на балконе осталась - и то не в ту сторону развернута ...

----------


## kursiv

> За давностью лет забыл уже....


 Вот и я так же.
А за отклик спасибо.

----------


## Sundrive

Сильный был флот. Но все распродали. У меня отец когда то работал в Антарктике на СРТМ "Горынь" и " Кикинеиз"
Дома еще лежит плакат из жестянки с фото " Востока "

----------


## MariaSol

> А вы не могли бы сделать pdf этой статьи или подскажите где ее можно найти в интернете или в бумажном варианте, если вне Украины?


 Юлия, дайте свой адрес электронной почты, я Вам отправлю статью в скане.

----------


## MariaSol

> Мария Алексеевна, добрый день!
> В журнале "Порты Украины" №5 за этот год есть статья о Вашем легендарном дедушке. Автор статьи бывший генеральный директор ЧПОРП "Антарктика" Баранов Игорь Алексеевич, который читал мне рукопись и говорил, что  собрал очень много материала. Я участник 12 рейсов в Антарктику-три рейса на китобойце "Бесстрашный-28", когда командовал флотилией Алексей Николаевич, а затем пом.капитан-директора к/б "Советская Украина", когда командовал флотилией Моргун Борис Макарович.
> 
> Позвоните т.740 37 72, звать меня Сергей Григорьевич.


 Добрый день, Сергей Григорьевич! 
Спасибо большое, обязательно перезвоню Вам. Я к сожалению была вне доступа к интернету, только увидела Ваше сообщение.

----------


## Yulia I

> Юлия, дайте свой адрес электронной почты, я Вам отправлю статью в скане.


  мой адрес [email protected]  спасибо заранее за статью. Мне тоже очень интересно узнать больше о вашем дедушке, о был такой значимой фигурой в китобойном промысле и в том числе как участник Международной Китобойной Комиссии.  Удачи вам.

----------


## Оппонент

> Добрый день! 
> Не знаю насколько актуальна еще эта тема. Меня зовут Мария Алексеевна Соляник, я внучка Алексея Николаевича Соляника и Светланы Шамрай. 
> Алексей Николаевич ушел из жизни за несколько месяцев до моего рождения. К сожалению, в нашей семье не осталось никаких документов, записей или фотографий. 
> Если кто-то может уделить мне время и просто рассказать о нем побольше, буду очень признательна. Можете писать на электронную почту: [email protected]
> Я хотела бы собрать информацию по частицам и сложить в единую картину. С каждым годом все меньше людей, которые его знают лично. Очень хочется сохранить что-нибудь и для наших потомков. 
> Заранее большое спасибо.


 


> Вдруг (а это был действительно какой-то мгновенный переход из одного состояния в другое, так меня поразивший) вся поликлиника превратилась в гудящий улей, на фоне которого рефреном звучало "умер Соляник", умер Соляник". 
> Так я впервые услышал это имя, которое впоследствии вызвало (и вызывает доныне) у меня большой интерес.


 


> Автор статьи бывший генеральный директор ЧПОРП "Антарктика" Баранов Игорь Алексеевич, который читал мне рукопись и говорил, что  собрал очень много материала. .


 Интересно, а как так вышло, что при таком колоссальном авторитете и всеобщем уважении на могиле Алексея Соляника не был установлен памятник? 
 Первое, что сделал Валера Кравченко, став Генеральным Антарктики  в конце 93г., это памятник на могиле А.Н. Соляника. А до этого, после смерти, Соляник был фигурой умолчания.... Почему Баранов этого не сделал? Или Андронов не рекомендовал?....

----------


## vik-alns

> после смерти, Соляник был фигурой умолчания....


  А.Н.Соляник был фигурой неоднозначной, имел весьма высокий авторитет в МРХ, в бытность министра Ишкова. Не всем это нравилось, обычные закулисные чиновничьи игры, скорее всего это и было причиной этого незаслуженого умолчания.

----------


## kursiv

> колоссальном авторитете и всеобщем уважении ....


 Много читал о Солянике, во всяком случае все, что было доступно и у меня сложилось следующее представление о нем (в контексте Вашего поста):
да, авторитет колоссальный, а вот было ли уважение всеобщим?
Без сомнений, были и проклятья. И так ли они беспочвенны? 
Для меня этот вопрос не риторический, т.к. на него нет однозначного ответа.
Бесспортно только, что



> А.Н.Соляник был фигурой неоднозначной

----------


## Оппонент

> Много читал о Солянике, во всяком случае все, что было доступно и у меня сложилось следующее представление о нем (в контексте Вашего поста):
> да, авторитет колоссальный, а вот было ли уважение всеобщим?
> Без сомнений, были и проклятья. И так ли они беспочвенны? 
> Для меня этот вопрос не риторический, т.к. на него нет однозначного ответа.
> Бесспортно только, что


  И что,  памятника не заслужил у Баранова, который теперь 


> В журнале "Порты Украины" №5 за этот год есть статья о Вашем легендарном дедушке. Автор статьи бывший генеральный директор ЧПОРП "Антарктика" Баранов Игорь Алексеевич, который читал мне рукопись и говорил, что собрал очень много материала.


 ?

----------


## kursiv

Ув. Оппонент!
В свое время, проходя по центральной аллее Второго кладбища, я был удивлен очень скромной могилой Соляника (большая площадка, видимо задуманная как семейный склеп, с шикарным для своего времени памятником матери и скромной табличкой с его именем - все было сильно запущено и создавалось впечатление, что здесь никто не бывает). 
Все это навевало мысли типа "так проходит людская слава" и вызывало образ "травы забвения".
А потом начался ренессанс имени Соляника: музей, присвоение его имени "Рыбке", памятник на могиле и т.п.
Возможно это торжестов справедливости, возможно коньюктура, возможно просто ирония судьбы...
Конкретно ответить на Ваш вопрос (если он был адресован мне) - памятник в аспекте морального долга Баранова - я не могу ибо не задумывался над этим и, откровенно говоря, этот момент меня никогда не интересовал.

----------


## sailor56

> Здравствуйте Уважаемые китобои ,моряки и просто не равнодушные люди, кому небезразлична наша история и память. Принимайте в свою каюткомпанию-я ведь даже не ожидал найти здесь такую тему) Начинал я в .АНТАРКТИКЕ. на СРТМ Альдебаран..Потом волею судьбы стал рулевым на китобазе ,делал 39 и 40 рейсы(41 был последним)потом 2 рейса на Форосе(кто то здесь сказал что он несчастливый)все там было ок,и последний рейс на атлантике-Ильичевск.Моя жизнь как и у многих здесь так же с детства была связана с Китобойкой-отец начинал со Славы и потом на Украине..последние рейсы делал вместе с ним(к сожалению он умер в 2007)так что базу хорошо знал еще с детства(излазил вдоль и поперек)Горько видеть Украину стоящую на последнем приколе в Турции..ой как горько..сколько с ней хороших и теплых воспоминаний..Вот пока и все для знакомства.Кстати..зовут меня Игорь.
> 
> Где концы земных меридианов,
> Чуть сходясь, вмерзают в вечный лед,
> Нас трепали волны океанов
> И шторма секли из года в год.
> Вьюги жгли со злобою извечной,
> Стерегли нас айсберги окрест.
> И качался в пляске бесконечной
> ...


  Игорек Привет!!!
Как же, помню тебя. Господи, сколько же лет не виделись!!! Ты был рулевым на "Украине" у меня на вахте. Я в то время был 4-м пом.

----------


## freeo

Выложил фото китобоев и рыбаков на промысле,  кому интерестно: 

http://vkontakte.ru/album147198128_143078885

----------


## sailor56

> Выложил фото китобоев и рыбаков на промысле,  кому интерестно: 
> 
> http://vkontakte.ru/album147198128_143078885


 Огромное Спасибо. Просмотрел с удовольствием. Я недолго работал на флотилии(1984-1987), но знакомые лица все же попались.
 По крайней мере двух ребят на фотке №154 отлично помню...

----------


## freeo

> Огромное Спасибо. Просмотрел с удовольствием. Я недолго работал на флотилии(1984-1987), но знакомые лица все же попались.
>  По крайней мере двух ребят на фотке №154 отлично помню...


 Это рефики, справа Никитин Валера.Я вместе с ним учился в одной роте в ОМУРП,  Слева парня не знаю.

----------


## ОМУРП

> Огромное Спасибо. Просмотрел с удовольствием. Я недолго работал на флотилии(1984-1987), но знакомые лица все же попались.
>  По крайней мере двух ребят на фотке №154 отлично помню...


 А где сейчас Никитин Валера

----------


## sailor56

> А где сейчас Никитин Валера


 К сожалению, ничего не могу по этому поводу сказать. Я даже не могу припомнить, когда последний раз его видел. Вспомнил его благодаря вот этим самым фотографиям...

----------


## ОМУРП

А кто подскажет по этому СРТМу информацию может есть фото еще еменских СРТМов

----------


## Bull-1973

> А.Н.Соляник был фигурой неоднозначной, имел весьма высокий авторитет в МРХ, в бытность министра Ишкова. Не всем это нравилось, обычные закулисные чиновничьи игры, скорее всего это и было причиной этого незаслуженого умолчания.


 Подзабыл я номер "Комсомолки", по моему за 1965 год, после статьи в которой Соляника и сняли. Автора конечно пытались "придавить", но не получилось. Всплыли некоторые неприятные факты из жизни на борту базы и поэтому Соляника убрали. Кому то это конечно сыграло на руку. Постараюсь пролистать свои тетрадки с записями и найти.

----------


## Bull-1973

Немногие конечно знают что РПБ "Восток" первоначально строилась для Севастопольских рыбаков, тогда по моему СУОР. Потом в процессе постройки передали в Одессу. И откуда столько разговоров о том что она была первоначально военной единицей? Еще в 1966г. кажется, она уже начиналась строиться и как РПБ. Не встречал ни у одного проектанта(из прочитанного) никакого упоминания о проектировании и постройке такого размера единицы вспомогательного флота ВМФ. Мне кажется ничего небыло. Или у кого-то есть документальные доказательства.

----------


## Bull-1973

Вопрос к старожилам китового промысла. Кто-то помнит учебное судно ОМУ РП "Касатка", бывшем КС-14? Любые данные по его последним годам welcomed.

----------


## Bull-1973

Парочка фото

----------


## Bull-1973

Кадры из фильма "Белая акция"

http://narod.ru/disk/25256129001/Slava(2).wmv.html

http://narod.ru/disk/25255668001/Slava.wmv.html 

http://narod.ru/disk/25256944001/Ekvator.wmv.html

----------


## odesat

> Подзабыл я номер "Комсомолки" ...Всплыли некоторые неприятные факты, после статьи в которой Соляника и сняли...


 --
http://www.lgz.ru/archives/html_arch/lg262003/Polosy/art15_1.htm

----------


## Bull-1973

Забыл сказать на верхнем фото АРТЕК на вторм ВЕНЕРА-4 (вроде)

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Вложение 3145812А кто подскажет по этому СРТМу информацию может есть фото еще еменских СРТМов


 В ЦВА работал "Шабут" в 82 году.

----------


## ОМУРП

Спасибо а что известно о нем

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Спасибо а что известно о нем


 По какой-то причине часть йеменцев не прилетела на подмену , зато наши, услышав о свободных местах на золотом пароходе, устроили сумасшедший кастинг ... Но МИД быстро пресек посягательство на чужую квоту и все вроде бы успокоились, но когда он вблизи проходил, то тяжело вздыхали ...
Где-то завалялась плохого качества фотка .

----------


## Bull-1973

> В ЦВА работал "Шабут" в 82 году.


 А ШАБУТ не БМРТ случаем?

----------


## ОМУРП

> Спасибо а что известно о нем


 За фотку был бы признателен по бортовому и позывному можно определить кто это

----------


## Bavenit

> Немногие конечно знают что РПБ "Восток" первоначально строилась для Севастопольских рыбаков, тогда по моему СУОР. Потом в процессе постройки передали в Одессу. И откуда столько разговоров о том что она была первоначально военной единицей? Еще в 1966г. кажется, она уже начиналась строиться и как РПБ. Не встречал ни у одного проектанта(из прочитанного) никакого упоминания о проектировании и постройке такого размера единицы вспомогательного флота ВМФ. Мне кажется ничего небыло. Или у кого-то есть документальные доказательства.


 Появился новый, во всяком случае для меня, интересный человек-Bull-1973, Здравствуйте! Как говорят- совершенно случайно. В 1984 году я работал на буровом судне "Валентин Шашин" и к нам на борт прибыл представитель Северного Флота с предложением обговорить возможность забетонировать атомную подводную лодку, которая лежит на грунте с глубиной 1700 метров у острова Медвежий. Мы должны были своим буровым инструментом пробурить легкий корпус АПЛ и подать туда цемент, т.е. зацементировать АПЛ. Технологию этого процесса опускаю, так как это очень нудная и длинная "песня". После этого сбора мы пили "чай" в кают-компании и этот представитель СФ спросил меня, а где я работал до бурового судна? Я ему огласил весь список моих морских мытарств, среди которых была РПБ"Восток". У него от радости забегали глазки и он рассказал, что был в группе, которая рассматривала вопрос использования РПБ в военных целях. Излагаю кратко о чем он поведал: Вместо МРТ"Надежда",которые первоначально базировались на РПБ по 7 с каждого борта, разместить 14 торпедных катеров, которые спускались в районе боевых действий и, нанеся удар по целям, поднимать на борт  РПБ и давать "ноги". Это краткоe;t njxbn gthj, потому что он это излагал около трех часов. Как Вам известно,силовая установка РПБ "Восток" имела мощность 26000 л.с. (2 паровые турбины по 13000 л.с.) и развивала ход до 20 узлов, что хоть как-то соответствовало этому бреду. Наши доблестные военные большие выдумщики. Хотя Гашек, словами своего бравого солдата Швейка, тоже утверждал, что внутри Земного шара есть еще один шар, но значительно больше наружного. Так что за что купил за то и отдаю, но бесплатно. Я конечно понимаю, что Kursiv уже точит перо, чтобы дать мне достойный ответ и поставит вопрос, а так ли это было?
Так, Kursiv, так. С уважением искренне Ваш КВК.

----------


## Bavenit

> Выложил фото китобоев и рыбаков на промысле,  кому интерестно: 
> 
> http://vkontakte.ru/album147198128_143078885


 freeo, не сможете прокомментировать 178 фотографию? Уж очень похож на Бинетто Виталика. Нет? И и так спасибо.

----------


## freeo

> freeo, не сможете прокомментировать 178 фотографию? Уж очень похож на Бинетто Виталика. Нет? И и так спасибо.


 Это курсант 31 роты ХМО Константин Трофимов

----------


## Bavenit

> Это курсант 31 роты ХМО Константин Трофимов


 Спасибо, freeo, а похож на Виталика Бинетто. У меня в альбоме его фотография и я 

подумал, что это он. Поразительное сходство. Спасибо.

----------


## Bavenit

> Спасибо, freeo, а похож на Виталика Бинетто. У меня в альбоме его фотография и я 
> 
> подумал, что это он. Поразительное сходство. Спасибо.


 Еще раз просмотрел всю коллекцию, freeo, и получил море радости. Столько воспоминаний, что не нахожу слов. Заново прожита жизнь. Отыскал много знакомых. Большое Вам,freeo, спасибо. И, как говорят в Одессе, чтоб Вы нам были здоровы.

----------


## kursiv

> Я конечно понимаю, что Kursiv уже точит перо, чтобы дать мне достойный ответ и поставит вопрос, а так ли это было?
> Так, Kursiv, так. С уважением искренне Ваш КВК.


 Ув. Bavenit, помилуйте!
По-моему Вы слишком эмоционально восприняли мои сомнения в вопросе оценки личности Соляника, что и вызвало такую ремарку.
Поверьте, я Ваш самый внимательный и благодарный читатель, а Вы из меня прямо какого-то Сахнина форумного делаете.
С уважением, искренне Ваш, Кursiv.

----------


## Bavenit

> Ув. Bavenit, помилуйте!
> По-моему Вы слишком эмоционально восприняли мои сомнения в вопросе оценки личности Соляника, что и вызвало такую ремарку.
> Поверьте, я Ваш самый внимательный и благодарный читатель, а Вы из меня прямо какого-то Сахнина форумного делаете.
> С уважением, искренне Ваш, Кursiv.


 Kursiv, ничего подобного. Я просто за Вами соскучился. Вот и вытащил Вас на бой. С уважением, искренне Ваш, КВК-Bavenit

----------


## kursiv

> Я просто за Вами соскучился. Вот и вытащил Вас на бой.


 Ну, если так, то извольте.
Хочу спросить Вас как современника тех "времен былинных" и как любителя нестандартных вопросов (создалось у меня такое впечатление).
На снимках Соляника из коллекции freeo меня поразил его щегольский, какой-то не стандартно-советский вид человека носившего форменную одежду тех времен - безукоризненный китель и особенно фуражка. 
Эта "мица" - это вообще что-то бесподобное. Впрочем нет, что-то подобное я видел на снимках английских адмиралов времен Ютландского сражения и у американских времен Второй мировой (Нимитц). 
Очевидно, что это индпошив. Но меня заинтересовало другое - эта фуражка (форма и содержание кокарды, форма козырька и золотое плетение на нем) - это дизайн форменный (официально принятый) или эксклюзивный?
P.S. И все же... Описанный выше "прикид" странным образом сочетался у него с удивительными даже для того времени брюками (см. снимок № 23) - с шириной все понятно, но почему такая длина, как у Шурика из "Операции Ы"?

----------


## Bavenit

> Ну, если так, то извольте.
> Хочу спросить Вас как современника тех "времен былинных" и как любителя нестандартных вопросов (создалось у меня такое впечатление).
> На снимках Соляника из коллекции freeo меня поразил его щегольский, какой-то не стандартно-советский вид человека носившего форменную одежду тех времен - безукоризненный китель и особенно фуражка. 
> Эта "мица" - это вообще что-то бесподобное. Впрочем нет, что-то подобное я видел на снимках английских адмиралов времен Ютландского сражения и у американских времен Второй мировой (Нимитц). 
> Очевидно, что это индпошив. Но меня заинтересовало другое - эта фуражка (форма и содержание кокарды, форма козырька и золотое плетение на нем) - это дизайн форменный (официально принятый) или эксклюзивный?
> P.S. И все же... Описанный выше "прикид" странным образом сочетался у него с удивительными даже для того времени брюками (см. снимок № 23) - с шириной все понятно, но почему такая длина, как у Шурика из "Операции Ы"?


 Да,Kursiv, с Вами не соскучишься. Такую "кашу" сварили, что мамалыга отдыхает. Даже не знаю с какого борта ее начинать.
Напросился, полезай в короб. Во-первых, Вам известно из моих прежних рассуждений, что я с Алексеем Николаевичем не работал. Я на АКФ "Советская Украина" пришел в 1969 году, а его уже ушли. Я тоже, как и Вы, хотел побольше узнать об этом человеке и провел свое расследование опросом местных жителей КБ и китобойцев. Оценки различные, но объективные. Половина говорила хорошо, четверть-спустя рукава и четверть вообще никак. По случаю, ( мой товарищ работал вторым помощником капитана на ППР "Ван Гог", если не забыл) а там Алексей Николаевич был капитан-директором и я не упустил случай провести опрос и аборигенов "Ван Гога". Скажу откровенно, что здесь смаковали все только хорошо. Никто не высказался отрицательно. Почему? Не знаю. Или А.Соляник стал другим или просто не хотели открываться перед посторонним, а вдруг снова "Сахнин"? Увидеть А.Соляника мне пришлось совершенно случайно в 1982 или 1983 году, когда он лежал в больнице водников. Моя знакомая дама шла его навестить в больницу с капитан-директором РПБ "Восток" Буланом Тимофеем Степановичем и они прихватили и меня. Вот, пожалуй, и все о А.Солянике. К стати, Булана Т.С. я нашел в коллекции freeo, за что я ему очень благодарен, так как это еще одна страничка моей жизни на РПБ"Восток". Скажу откровенно, что у меня хорошее отношение к Алексею Николаевичу. Есть ряд причин, но это очень сложно и скучно, а потому опускаю. Теперь о его "щегольстве". Я знал многих великих капитанов, которые так безвкусно распоряжались собой. Как видите великих я в кавычки не беру, так как считаю их действительно великими. Что касается вкусов, то ведь Вы хорошо знаете, что о них не спорят. Это мир внутренней культуры каждого индивидуума. Что там у А.Соляника индпошив, а что нет, трудно по этим фотографиям определить, но действительно "мицы" шили на заказ. В Одессе был старый еврей, уже не помню как его звали, который снабдил своей продукцией не одно поколение морских волков и волчат. Второй мастер был в Ростове, к которому мчались даже самолетами со всего СССР. Признаюсь честно, что моя "мица" была пошита в Ростове, но она была без золотых "дубовых" листьев и кокарда у нее была стандартной, по рангу, предусмотренным нормативными документами. Что касается Нимитца, то его "мица" была похожа на мою, а может быть наоборот? Но отношение Нимитца к своим брюкам я просто не понимал. Обратите внимание когда он подписывает Акт о капитуляции Японии, задница брюк совершенно не вписывается в ансамбль его фигуры.Как говорят в Одессе: Черте что и с боку бантик. Неужели это его внутренний мир? Человек ведь дельный. Личность историческая. Прекрасно, воскликнула дочь его Сюзи, давай побываем в Советском Союзе.... Что я тут наплел? Kursiv, кажется я не смог переварить Вашу мамалыгу. Прошу прощения, но что-то давление подскочило. С уважением, искренне Ваш,Bavenit

----------


## odesat

- а кому охота рисковать визой за пару лишних слов - опрос был обречен на "успех" 
- как определялась объективность оценок ?
- все разговоры не отменяют фактов сделанного Соляником - снимали то его не за статью в газете, а за поступки ...

----------


## Bavenit

> - а кому охота рисковать визой за пару лишних слов - опрос был обречен на "успех" 
> - как определялась объективность оценок ?
> - все разговоры не отменяют фактов сделанного Соляником - снимали то его не за статью в газете, а за поступки ...


 Извините,odesat, трижды написал Вам, но что-то не срабатывает мой браузер. Буду думать почему.

----------


## Bavenit

> - а кому охота рисковать визой за пару лишних слов - опрос был обречен на "успех" 
> - как определялась объективность оценок ?
> - все разговоры не отменяют фактов сделанного Соляником - снимали то его не за статью в газете, а за поступки ...


 Odesat, простите, но что-то у меня с компьютером. Уже четырежды набирал текст и ничего не проходит, а короткое сообщение идет.

----------


## Bavenit

> - а кому охота рисковать визой за пару лишних слов - опрос был обречен на "успех" 
> - как определялась объективность оценок ?
> - все разговоры не отменяют фактов сделанного Соляником - снимали то его не за статью в газете, а за поступки ...


 Odesat, С Вашим первым изречением я, пожалуй, соглашусь. И именно потому, что это говорит об объективности оценки. А если Вы хотите полный ответ, что такое оценка объективности, то наберите на поисковике-что такое оценка объективности. Согласен я с Вами и в том, что А.Соляника снимали не за статью в газете, а за поступки. А поступки были и хорошие и плохие. А оценку им давали люди. А люди тоже разные. Один другого послал на хрен, а тот другой очень обиделся. Что такое хрен? Продукт питания. И не виноват первый в том, что второй, в меру своей распущенности, принял обычный хрен за совсем другое. Сахнин утверждал, что по вине А.Соляника десятками гибли люди. Это действительно было, но виноват в этом А.Соляник так же, как моя бабушка в том, что Гитлер проиграл сражение под Сталинградом. Я думаю, что Вам хорошо знакомо как мы проходили медицинские комиссии. Многие проходили их за деньги, всеми правдами и неправдами и многим было противопоказано работать не только в тропиках и Антарктике, но и у берегов Черного моря. Отсюда и смерти. И таких примеров я могу привести много, но кому это теперь надо? Я считаю А.Соляника достойным человеком и капитаном. Это мое мнение и я не претендую на истину в последней инстанции. Odesat, благодарю за внимание. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

----------


## odesat

я пока не поставил птичку при входе - запомнить пароль - тоже получал от сайта дулю - пока наберешь текст, тебя уже выбросило и ничего не проходило
по теме - прошу не волноваться и спокойней воспринимать все наши разговоры - здоровье дороже
у каждого из нас есть свое мнение - и это хорошо
к Солянику был целый список претензий и опровергать их никто и не думал - вопрос стоял только, как "закруглить" ситуацию
по результатам сменили дислокацию целый ряд людей (а не один Соляник)
Сахнина отставьте в сторону - делом Соляника занималась комиссия Комитета Партийного Контроля - по её материалам и заседали в Москве Брежнев и Ко *

----------


## Bavenit

> я пока не поставил птичку при входе - запомнить пароль - тоже получал от сайта дулю - пока наберешь текст, тебя уже выбросило и ничего не проходило
> по теме - прошу не волноваться и спокойней воспринимать все наши разговоры - здоровье дороже
> у каждого из нас есть свое мнение - и это хорошо
> к Солянику был целый список претензий и опровергать их никто и не думал - вопрос стоял только, как "закруглить" ситуацию
> по результатам сменили дислокацию целый ряд людей (а не один Соляник)
> Сахнина отставьте в сторону - делом Соляника занималась комиссия Комитета Партийного Контроля - по её материалам и заседали в Москве Брежнев и Ко *


 odesat, спасибо за "птичку". Посмотрю, поищу. Но раньше этого не было. Спасибо Вам за диалог. Я уважаю Ваше мнение, но это не значит, что мы не будем спорить. Ведь в споре рождается истина. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

----------


## Bavenit

> Сильный был флот. Но все распродали. У меня отец когда то работал в Антарктике на СРТМ "Горынь" и " Кикинеиз"
> Дома еще лежит плакат из жестянки с фото " Востока "


 А фамилию отца нельзя узнать?

----------


## from_hell

http://vkontakte.ru/album6527670_98180106

вот фото моего деда в контакте, которые я раньше вылаживал в архиве отдельно, на файлообменник.

----------


## Bavenit

Я жду Вас на обсуждении фильма "Вся королевская рать", а Вас все нет. Искренне Ваш Bavenit

----------


## Bavenit

> Ну, если так, то извольте.
> Хочу спросить Вас как современника тех "времен былинных" и как любителя нестандартных вопросов (создалось у меня такое впечатление).
> На снимках Соляника из коллекции freeo меня поразил его щегольский, какой-то не стандартно-советский вид человека носившего форменную одежду тех времен - безукоризненный китель и особенно фуражка. 
> Эта "мица" - это вообще что-то бесподобное. Впрочем нет, что-то подобное я видел на снимках английских адмиралов времен Ютландского сражения и у американских времен Второй мировой (Нимитц). 
> Очевидно, что это индпошив. Но меня заинтересовало другое - эта фуражка (форма и содержание кокарды, форма козырька и золотое плетение на нем) - это дизайн форменный (официально принятый) или эксклюзивный?
> P.S. И все же... Описанный выше "прикид" странным образом сочетался у него с удивительными даже для того времени брюками (см. снимок № 23) - с шириной все понятно, но почему такая длина, как у Шурика из "Операции Ы"?


 kursiv, я жду Вас на обсуждении фильма "Вся королевская рать", а Вы отсутствуете. Есть вопрос по некоторым параллелям. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## Bavenit

> kursiv, я жду Вас на обсуждении фильма "Вся королевская рать", а Вы отсутствуете. Есть вопрос по некоторым параллелям. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit


 Kursiv, выставляю свои "мицы" и даю Вам возможность покритиковать и меня. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## kursiv

> Kursiv, выставляю свои "мицы" и даю Вам возможность покритиковать и меня. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit


 ИМХО это невозможно, ибо Вы безукоризненны...
А о "мице" вообще молчу - за таким "прикидом" таки стоило мотаться в Ростов.

----------


## Bavenit

> ИМХО это невозможно, ибо Вы безукоризненны...
> А о "мице" вообще молчу - за таким "прикидом" таки стоило мотаться в Ростов.


 Kursiv, если без сарказма, то очень рад за свой "прикид", а особенно за Вашу оценку. Фотографии очень старые и качество не ахти, но других у меня нет. Очень не любил фотографироваться. А эти достались по случаю от судовых умельцев, за что их и благодарю. И все же я хочу продолжить разговор на Театр и Кино по фильму "Вся королевская рать". Более тщательно проанализировав Ваш ответ я пришел к убеждению, что разговор не закончен. Такой я вредный и,как видите, без кавычек. Я нахожу тему о параллелях очень серьезной, которая требует уточнений. Но только не здесь. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

----------


## LanaLeto

> Ну, если так, то извольте.
> Хочу спросить Вас как современника тех "времен былинных" и как любителя нестандартных вопросов (создалось у меня такое впечатление).
> На снимках Соляника из коллекции freeo меня поразил его щегольский, какой-то не стандартно-советский вид человека носившего форменную одежду тех времен - безукоризненный китель и особенно фуражка. 
> Эта "мица" - это вообще что-то бесподобное. Впрочем нет, что-то подобное я видел на снимках английских адмиралов времен Ютландского сражения и у американских времен Второй мировой (Нимитц). 
> Очевидно, что это индпошив. Но меня заинтересовало другое - эта фуражка (форма и содержание кокарды, форма козырька и золотое плетение на нем) - это дизайн форменный (официально принятый) или эксклюзивный?
> P.S. И все же... Описанный выше "прикид" странным образом сочетался у него с удивительными даже для того времени брюками (см. снимок № 23) - с шириной все понятно, но почему такая длина, как у Шурика из "Операции Ы"?


  :smileflag: Навеяло-"И не надо так трагично, относитесь ко всему с присущим Вам юмором. С юмором! Свободная линия плеча, обуженные панталоны - Вы могли бы быть примером для нашей молодежи!"))))))) 
«Мне — в этом мундире? В однобортном? Да вы что? Не знаете, что в однобортном сейчас уже никто не воюет? Безобразие! Война у порога, а мы не готовы!». Пардон , не могла удержаться)))))

----------


## Боцман-О

Мадам, здесь тоньчайшая ностальжи понятная только тем кто через ЭТО прошел и тем кто хотел бы понять. А Вы со своим каламбуром. Да иронично, да как бы в тему, да добавит Вам баллов на сайте и не более того. Пардон, не смог удержаться ;-)

----------


## LanaLeto

> Мадам, здесь тоньчайшая ностальжи понятная только тем кто через ЭТО прошел и тем кто хотел бы понять. А Вы со своим каламбуром. Да иронично, да как бы в тему, да добавит Вам баллов на сайте и не более того. Пардон, не смог удержаться ;-)


 Мы же не будем сейчас меряться тут ээээ...ироничностью,ну , хотя бы потому , что я мадам)))Не стоит делать скоропалительных выводов о том кто через что прошёл и какое отношение имеет к обсуждаемой теме.Поспешные выводы зачастую опрометчивы. :smileflag:

----------


## from_hell

я тоже ниче не понял с того, что мадам написала....

----------


## LanaLeto

Господи, да ничего я не имела в виду.Просто захотелось пошутить , потому как показалось , что уместно. Я же не думала , что тут настолько тонко ностальгируют , что во всём ищут скрытый смысл)))))))

----------


## Bavenit

> Господи, да ничего я не имела в виду.Просто захотелось пошутить , потому как показалось , что уместно. Я же не думала , что тут настолько тонко ностальгируют , что во всём ищут скрытый смысл)))))))


 LanaLeto, это похоже на Л.Броневого из Мюнхгаузена. Так? Или не так? Я тоже это воспринял как шутку и нисколько не оскорбляющую никого, а тем более меня и Kursiva,которые затронули эту тему. А когда пошли ответы и вопросы,насторожился, а вдруг не так. Просмотрев все Ваши сообщения, я пришел к убеждению, что такая молодая, красивая, симпатичная, стройная и высокая Барышня, с таким огромным и цельным багажом на форуме, - так поступить не могла. И последнее Ваше сообщение меня убедило, что это только так. Это была интересная и уместная шутка. Я, пожалуй, готов идти с Вами в разведку, если Вы меня возьмете. С уважением,Bavenit.

----------


## kursiv

Интересный сюжет...
LanaLeto, проходя мимо и пребывая в хорошем настроении, пишет парафраз на один из постов Kursiva. 
И пока Боцман-О и From_hell пытаются определить степень уместности этой выходки, а сам Kursiv где-то в стороне "чухає потилицю", Bavenit, успевает оценить внешние данные, а также проанализировать одну тысячу восемьсот тридцать два ее сообщения ("просмотрел все Ваши сообщения") и  ... уходит с ней "в разведку". 
Увёл!, "увёл девушку из стойла" (О.Бендер).

----------


## LanaLeto

Да)В самом деле получилось даже веселее , чем я предполагала)))
Только я не проходила мимо) Я довольно часто захожу в эту тему. "Антарктика" довольно тесно переплеталась с судьбой моей семьи- мой отец был  капитаном на "Востоке".

----------


## kursiv

> мой отец был  капитаном на "Востоке".


 Немая пауза и беру свои слова ("проходила мимо") обратно.

----------


## Боцман-О

Только попал в сеть, а тут ... Короче снимаю шляпу и, мадам, полный пардон от меня.

----------


## Боцман-О

Почитал немножко от LanaLeto сообщений и лишний раз убедился - если вы искренне считаете женщин слабым полом, попробуйте ночью перетянуть одеяло на себя…

----------


## Bavenit

> Интересный сюжет...
> LanaLeto, проходя мимо и пребывая в хорошем настроении, пишет парафраз на один из постов Kursiva. 
> И пока Боцман-О и From_hell пытаются определить степень уместности этой выходки, а сам Kursiv где-то в стороне "чухає потилицю", Bavenit, успевает оценить внешние данные, а также проанализировать одну тысячу восемьсот тридцать два ее сообщения ("просмотрел все Ваши сообщения") и  ... уходит с ней "в разведку". 
> Увёл!, "увёл девушку из стойла" (О.Бендер).


 Kursiv, нечего долго чухать потылыцю. В моем положении каждый час дорог. Да, я действительно просмотрел все сообщения LanaLeto, десяток первых, десяток в середине и десяток в конце. Таким образом все. Срочно приносите свои извинения.
Я их безропотно приму, чтобы Вам неповадно было. Я не думаю, что Вы откажетесь от того, чтобы с Вами и со мной в разведку ходила приятная незнакомка. " Мы ничего продавать не будем, мы клад искать будем". Искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

----------


## Bavenit

> Да)В самом деле получилось даже веселее , чем я предполагала)))
> Только я не проходила мимо) Я довольно часто захожу в эту тему. "Антарктика" довольно тесно переплеталась с судьбой моей семьи- мой отец был  капитаном на "Востоке".


 "А еще я пожалуюсь мужу и он превратит Вас в крысу. А кто у нас Муж?" LanaLeto, а нельзя, хоть намеком, узнать фамилию Папы? Я работал на "Востоке" в 1980-82 гг. Ваш, Bavenit.

----------


## LanaLeto

> "А еще я пожалуюсь мужу и он превратит Вас в крысу. А кто у нас Муж?" LanaLeto, а нельзя, хоть намеком, узнать фамилию Папы? Я работал на "Востоке" в 1980-82 гг. Ваш, Bavenit.


  :smileflag: Да можно и не намёком, стесняться -то  нечего. Таким папой только гордиться можно-Онощенко Анатолий Васильевич.

----------


## sailor56

> Да можно и не намёком, стесняться -то  нечего. Таким папой только гордиться можно-Онощенко Анатолий Васильевич.


 Лично Вашего папу не знал, но в отделе Мореплавания "Антарктики" приходилось сталкиваться.
Вы абсолютно правы, им действительно можно гордиться...

----------


## kursiv

> ...нечего долго чухать потылыцю. 
> Срочно приносите свои извинения.
> ...чтобы Вам неповадно было.


 Угроза получения очередного разноса от Вас становиться для меня перманентной.

----------


## Bavenit

> Да можно и не намёком, стесняться -то  нечего. Таким папой только гордиться можно-Онощенко Анатолий Васильевич.


 LanaLeto, Если Анатолий Васильевич Онощенко, который до "Востока" командовал Супер-Атлантиком "Гарпунер Зарва", то я его прекрасно знаю. Это мой учитель. Пусть вспомнит кто у него проходил дублирование капитан-директором в 1980 году. Вспоминаю его с большим уважением. Вы имеете полное право им гордиться. Замечательный человек и отличный капитан. На РПБ "Восток" он пришел после того, как я уже там не был. В то время я уже осваивал новую отрасль на море-морское бурение в Мурманске, но имел возможность следить за его последним боем на РПБ "Восток".  Большой привет Анатолию Васильевичу и, как говорят в Одессе, чтоб он нам был здоров. С уважением, Bavenit.

----------


## Bavenit

> Угроза получения очередного разноса от Вас становиться для меня перманентной.


 Боже меня упаси, чтобы я делал Вам разносы. С чего Вы взяли? Или я что-то не так понимаю, или Вы теряете юмор. Только с уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

----------


## freeo

> Угроза получения очередного разноса от Вас становиться для меня перманентной.


 уважаемые господа..прекращайте плз флудить.. 
пожалуйста выясняйте у кого круче был прикид c мицей или соревнуйтесь в красноречии в личке..
она для этого в принципе и предназначена
надеюсь на понимание
 :smileflag:

----------


## Bavenit

> уважаемые господа..прекращайте плз флудить.. 
> пожалуйста выясняйте у кого круче был прикид c мицей или соревнуйтесь в красноречии в личке..
> она для этого в принципе и предназначена
> надеюсь на понимание


 freeo, уже понял. Просто увлекся. Ваше замечание воспринимаю нормально. Bavenit.

----------


## freeo

> freeo, уже понял. Просто увлекся. Ваше замечание воспринимаю нормально. Bavenit.


 сенкс !!
 :smileflag:

----------


## Kitoboi

> Вопрос к старожилам китового промысла. Кто-то помнит учебное судно ОМУ РП "Касатка", бывшем КС-14? Любые данные по его последним годам welcomed.


 В 1959 году "Касатка" стояла в Одесском СРЗ №1, курсанты ОМУ РП, в т.ч. и я примерно раз в две недели направлялись на этот паровой китобоец нести вахту. Зимой было очень холодно, ютились в маленькой кают-компании, а грелись в машинном отделении там работал паровой котел, запомнилась паровая машина, кажется с двумя всего поршневыми механизмами.

----------


## Т.С.

Пожалуйста,если есть среди вас кто-нибудь из управленческого или кадрового аппаратов,у меня к вам вопрос.В  1990-1992 г. я три раза работала по резерву от ЧМП в организации,которая называется " Рыбколхозпроект ".Я так понимаю ,что это одна из структур " Антарктики ".
Сейчас мне понадобились справки,подтверждающие,что я там действительно работала
Куда мне обратиться
Заранее спасибо всем,кто сможет мне помочь хоть чем-то.

----------


## Bavenit

> Пожалуйста,если есть среди вас кто-нибудь из управленческого или кадрового аппаратов,у меня к вам вопрос.В  1990-1992 г. я три раза работала по резерву от ЧМП в организации,которая называется " Рыбколхозпроект ".Я так понимаю ,что это одна из структур " Антарктики ".
> Сейчас мне понадобились справки,подтверждающие,что я там действительно работала
> Куда мне обратиться
> Заранее спасибо всем,кто сможет мне помочь хоть чем-то.


 Вам, наверное, проще обратиться в Одесский Государственный архив. Желаю удачи. Bavenit.

----------


## Т.С.

> Вам, наверное, проще обратиться в Одесский Государственный архив. Желаю удачи. Bavenit.


 Обращелась в областной архив на Столбовой,сделала запрос,но сказали,что вряд ли "Рыбколхозпроект" у них есть.Ответ получу в конце недели.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> уважаемые господа..прекращайте плз флудить.. 
> пожалуйста выясняйте у кого круче был прикид c мицей или соревнуйтесь в красноречии в личке..
> она для этого в принципе и предназначена
> надеюсь на понимание


 + 100 !

Тема постепенно превращается в посиделки старых пердунов ...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Обращелась в областной архив на Столбовой,сделала запрос,но сказали,что вряд ли "Рыбколхозпроект" у них есть.Ответ получу в конце недели.


 Может все от того, что Вы название организации подзабыли , а она правильно называлась "Рыбакколхозсоюз"  ?

----------


## slav59

> + 100 !
> 
> Тема постепенно превращается в посиделки старых пердунов ...


 Живёт на форуме вонючее, колючее.... Таки да!!! Оно !!!

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=slav59;24537481]Живёт на форуме вонючее, колючее.... Таки да!!! Оно !!![/QUOTE

slav59, не обращайте внимание. Его просто плохо воспитывали и, скорее всего, в хлеву.

----------


## Т.С.

> Может все от того, что Вы название организации подзабыли , а она правильно называлась "Рыбакколхозсоюз"  ?


 Да нет.Передо мной лежит  Довидка о подтверждении трудового стажа... от 14.09.2011. В ней 

черным по белому написано  "Рыбколхозпроект".

----------


## freeo

> Да нет.Передо мной лежит  Довидка о подтверждении трудового стажа... от 14.09.2011. В ней 
> 
> черным по белому написано  "Рыбколхозпроект".


 В то время было очень много странных организаций с неменее странными названиями-которые занимались непонятно чем  :smileflag: 
 "Рыбколхозпроект" скорее в их числе..и найти их след в истории будет ох как непросто.

----------


## frau_elza

Здравствуйте! Я работаю в издательстве "Порты Украины", мы сейчас готовим к выходу "Морскую энциклопедию Одессы". Конечно, самое трудное- найти фото к энциклопедическим статьям о конкретных людях. Заказываем в архивах, разыскиваем родственников... В гос. архиве  нам нашли кое-что, но вот личного дела гарпунера Тупикова Василия Логвиновича, почему-то нет.  Также у нас будут статьи о китобазах  "Слава" и "Советская Украина". На них есть иллюстрации, но недостаточно четкие, хотелось бы лучше.Прошу помощи "зала"!
Мой тел.  093 135 81 77, Светлана

----------


## Оппонент

> Обращелась в областной архив на Столбовой,сделала запрос,но сказали,что вряд ли "Рыбколхозпроект" у них есть.Ответ получу в конце недели.


  Был такой, вроде филиал, занимали отдельное здание на углу Горького -Асташкина. Начальник, Большан Леонид Исаакович...развалили, выкупили ,продали...
 А может и не продали? Вот ,что поиск выдал:   Название: РЫБАГРОСЕРВИС, АОЗТ
   Адрес: ул.Спиридоновская, 31
   Размещено: Справочник

Сфера деятельности: Пусконаладочные работы на предприятиях пищевой промышленности; Проектные работы; Разработка нормативов ПДВ и химанализ выбросов вредных веществ; Электротехнические работы; Оптовая торговля продуктами питания
    Товары: Продукция рыбная
    Услуги: Наладка систем стерилизации консервов; Разработка проектов промышленных и гражданских зданий и сооружений; Наладка предприятий стройиндустрии, спиртзаводов; Ремонт приборов
    Пред.правления: Большан Леонид Исаакович

    телефон 1го рук: 267855
    телефон 2го рук: 262663
    факс: 267855
 А здесь его портрет:

----------


## freeo

> Был такой, вроде филиал, занимали отдельное здание на углу Горького -Асташкина. Начальник, Большан Леонид Исаакович...развалили, выкупили ,продали...


 
а ни кто и не сомневался в его  финале 
зато теперь рынок Украины завален рыбными консервами сомнительного качества из мороженного сырья 
из России- Прибалтики- Таиланда- Китая
а какие вкусняшки катали  на "Востоке" и "Сов.Украине" ....супер!!!!
даже не смотря на то что немного не доливали оливкого масла  :smileflag:

----------


## Оппонент

> а ни кто и не сомневался в его  финале 
> зато теперь рынок Украины завален рыбными консервами сомнительного качества из мороженного сырья 
> из России- Прибалтики- Таиланда- Китая
> а какие вкусняшки катали  на "Востоке" и "Сов.Украине" ....супер!!!!
> даже не смотря на то что немного не доливали оливкого масла


  Зачем ,тогда излишки оливкового масла сбрасывали в океан? Причем десятками тонн.

----------


## freeo

> Зачем ,тогда излишки оливкового масла сбрасывали в океан? Причем десятками тонн.


 спросите тех кто сливал..
я думаю (хотя могу ошибаться) что излишки из за недолива масла в консервы были очень большими 
(особенно когда катали дальневосточную иваси-она сама по себе очень жирная и масло оливковое можно было почти не добавлять)
и избавлялись от масла,сливали то что не удалось более-менее надежно спрятать от посторонних взглядов
после рейса Сов.Украины в когда база стояла в рыбпорту, я 4 месяца был на подмене ...
и мне презентовали 200л бочку оливкового масла.
могу только догадываться сколько вывезли масла сотрудники из основного экипажа
 :smileflag:

----------


## Оппонент

> спросите тех кто сливал..
> я думаю (хотя могу ошибаться) что излишки из за недолива масла в консервы были очень большими 
> (особенно когда катали дальневосточную иваси-она сама по себе очень жирная и масло оливковое можно было почти не добавлять)
> и избавлялись от масла,сливали то что не удалось более-менее надежно спрятать от посторонних взглядов
> после рейса Сов.Украины в когда база стояла в рыбпорту, я 4 месяца был на подмене ...
> и мне презентовали 200л бочку оливкового масла.
> могу только догадываться сколько вывезли масла сотрудники из основного экипажа


  А зачем вам столько? Собственно такая работа и привела к тому , возникла такая тема: "Суда и судьба ЧПОРП "Антарктика" Одни крали масло, другие вывозили в прибалтику алюминий... Это и привело к эволюционному тупику.

----------


## Bavenit

> а ни кто и не сомневался в его  финале 
> зато теперь рынок Украины завален рыбными консервами сомнительного качества из мороженного сырья 
> из России- Прибалтики- Таиланда- Китая
> а какие вкусняшки катали  на "Востоке" и "Сов.Украине" ....супер!!!!
> даже не смотря на то что немного не доливали оливкого масла


 Не знаю такого,freeo, чтобы не доливали масло. А что такого продукта, как делали на "Востоке", больше никогда не пробовал, то это факт. От современных консервов с отвращением отворачиваюсь. Их не только есть,но и видеть не хочется. "Эх, жизнь моя жестянка, ну ее в болото. Живу я как поганка, а мне летать, а мне летать, а мне летать охота".Я работал на "Востоке", а такого факта, недолива масла, не знал. Почему?

----------


## freeo

> А зачем вам столько? Собственно такая работа и привела к тому , возникла такая тема: "Суда и судьба ЧПОРП "Антарктика" Одни крали масло, другие вывозили в прибалтику алюминий... Это и привело к эволюционному тупику.


 Мне столько не надо было конечно..
я оставил себе 20 литров..а остальное раздал друзьям и знакомым.
а вы, уважаемый Оппонент,наверно  всю жизнь жили на одну зарплату?
 :smileflag: 
 или работая в Антарктике- ни разу не воспользовались левачком?
в виде своей доли в экипаже или службе от проданной  после/или на промысле 
рыбы/консервов/масла/капрона/фреона/продуктов/....список можно продолжать до бесконечности
на судах каждая служба мутила и продавала все то что сможет продать
шофера на  снабжении и продуктах
механики на топливе и ЗИП
технолог продукцию
тральцы капрон
рефики масло и фреон
самыми обделенными в этой цепочке  были матросы рыбцеха
но и они иногда умудрялись скинуть с десяток блок-форм из аппарата

----------


## freeo

> Не знаю такого,freeo, чтобы не доливали масло. А что такого продукта, как делали на "Востоке", больше никогда не пробовал, то это факт. От современных консервов с отвращением отворачиваюсь. Их не только есть,но и видеть не хочется. "Эх, жизнь моя жестянка, ну ее в болото. Живу я как поганка, а мне летать, а мне летать, а мне летать охота".Я работал на "Востоке", а такого факта, недолива масла, не знал. Почему?


 За РПБ Восток говорить не буду т.к не видел... 
а на ПБ Украине 100% мутили с оливковым маслом-ФАКТ!!!!!
Тогда откуда были излишки тоннами?
Я думаю секретом получения излишек масла с технологами Украины поделились их более опытные коллеги с РПБ Восток
 :smileflag:

----------


## Боцман-О

Шо-то плохо проходят мои записи. Днём написал, а сейчас ни шиша не вижу. С добрым временем суток всех кому не спится и неймётся. Да небыло такого чтобы масло, чистое, оливковое, "прованское" выливали за борт! Я 18-ть лет проработал в "АНТАРКТИКЕ", из них 12-ть на СРТМах под РПБ "ВОСТОК" с 76-го и всякого видел, но чтобы масло "в океан" - это слишком. С базы "свои" ребята подкидывали масла иногда, но если СРТМ использовали для перевозки использованной тары,т.е. пустых бочек, то маслянный навар возврастал в разы. Кто знаком с этим процессом - поймёт. "Оппоненет" чего-то недослышал или недопонял в своё время. Возможно и был такой факт в истории одной из баз, но единожды. Иначе об этом знали бы многие, а значит все кто работал на РПФ.

----------


## Bavenit

> Мне столько не надо было конечно..
> я оставил себе 20 литров..а остальное раздал друзьям и знакомым.
> а вы, уважаемый Оппонент,наверно  всю жизнь жили на одну зарплату?
> 
>  или работая в Антарктике- ни разу не воспользовались левачком?
> в виде своей доли в экипаже или службе от проданной  после/или на промысле 
> рыбы/консервов/масла/капрона/фреона/продуктов/....список можно продолжать до бесконечности
> на судах каждая служба мутила и продавала все то что сможет продать
> шофера на  снабжении и продуктах
> ...


 Прав, freeo, как никто другой. Все жили по принципу: "Как царь с нами, так и мы с царем". Он не лицемерит и говорит чистую правду. Нравилось нам это? Конечно нет. Помню перед выходом в рейс 1980 года РПБ "Восток" на проходной порта задержали нашего матроса, фамилию указывать не буду, у которого обнаружили упаковку перчаток (20 пар) и, выступая перед экипажем РПБ"Восток" перед рейсом, начальник Главка "Азчеррыба" , кажется Денисенко, так его разносил, что можно было отдать его под расстрел. А уже в рейсе мы узнали как раскрутили этот "муравейник" Азчеррыба и что нашли у самого Денисенко и его камарильи-ценностей на миллионы. Вот и вся мораль. Свою продукцию - иваси в банках, ели ежедневно по всем каютам на РПБ "Восток" и, в том числе, Ваш Bavenit. Грешен, каюсь. Главное, не надо лицемерить, господин товарищ Оппонент.

----------


## AG-ents

> Главное, не надо лицемерить, господин товарищ Оппонент.


 Осмелюсь предположить, что торгуя на форуме креветками, товарищ Оппонент платит все налоги и не забывает оформлять приход через кассу   :smileflag: 
Также, судя по его риторике, предположу, что он из касты бывших помполитов ...

----------


## Kitoboi

Оливковое масло предназначенное для консервов РПФ "Восток" сливали в Индийский океан после ивасевого рейса сотнями тонн, именно сливали по ночам (масленного следа не видно)т.к. выбросить бочки не могли (масло в бочках не тонет-удеьный вес маловат). А сливали по причине действующих ГОСТов и ТУ на консервы, ивась имеет жирность до 27-30 % и в консервы добавляли масло в 2 и более раза меньше, а за излишки в Советском Союзе по головке могли и не погладить, к тому же по приходу такое количество не спрячешь - таможня. К слову на ТРах и РТМах с приходом в Ильичевск опечатывала таможня провизионки с неучтенной рыбопродукцией, которую моряки готовили (солили, коптили, вялили) вот так было.

----------


## Bavenit

> Шо-то плохо проходят мои записи. Днём написал, а сейчас ни шиша не вижу. С добрым временем суток всех кому не спится и неймётся. Да небыло такого чтобы масло, чистое, оливковое, "прованское" выливали за борт! Я 18-ть лет проработал в "АНТАРКТИКЕ", из них 12-ть на СРТМах под РПБ "ВОСТОК" с 76-го и всякого видел, но чтобы масло "в океан" - это слишком. С базы "свои" ребята подкидывали масла иногда, но если СРТМ использовали для перевозки использованной тары,т.е. пустых бочек, то маслянный навар возврастал в разы. Кто знаком с этим процессом - поймёт. "Оппоненет" чего-то недослышал или недопонял в своё время. Возможно и был такой факт в истории одной из баз, но единожды. Иначе об этом знали бы многие, а значит все кто работал на РПФ.


 Я с удивлением услышал эту новость. Оснований не верить у меня нет и я поговорил со своим знакомым, который в одно время со мной работал на РПБ "Восток", но в рыбном цеху. Так вот он тоже удивился и даже утверждает, что масло и специи подавались дозировано автоматикой. Если в дозировании был сбой, то останавливалась линия. Так утверждает специалист этой линии, а мне остается только ему поверить. Согласен с Боцманом-О, что возможно был единичный случай, который и зафиксировал "Оппонент".

----------


## Bavenit

> Осмелюсь предположить, что торгуя на форуме креветками, товарищ Оппонент платит все налоги и не забывает оформлять приход через кассу  
> Также, судя по его риторике, предположу, что он из касты бывших помполитов ...


 А помполиты не крали? У меня есть много фактов, но не будем мелочиться. Известный факт, когда под покровом ночи с РПБ "Восток" выгружали спец-заказ-брюшки ивасей для Одесского обкома и многое другое. Об этом не знал помполит "Востока"? Или об этом не знали в Одесском обкоме? Мораль двойного дна. Вот так и жили-не тужили.

----------


## freeo

> Я с удивлением услышал эту новость. Оснований не верить у меня нет и я поговорил со своим знакомым, который в одно время со мной работал на РПБ "Восток", но в рыбном цеху. Так вот он тоже удивился и даже утверждает, что масло и специи подавались дозировано автоматикой. Если в дозировании был сбой, то останавливалась линия. Так утверждает специалист этой линии, а мне остается только ему поверить. Согласен с Боцманом-О, что возможно был единичный случай, который и зафиксировал "Оппонент".


 Технологическая линия для производства рыбных консерв и автоматика на ней, должна следить за несколькими параметрами в том числе и кол-вом добавляемого масла в баночки. 
кол-во масла которое надо добавлять в продукцию регулирует  (настраивает автоматику-с подачи инженер-технолога) наладчик
К примеру, в рыбные консервы (баночка 250 гр)положено по ГОСТ добавлять 20гр оливкового масла, а автоматику настроили на 18гр.
сардина имеет собственный жирок который при бланшировке консервов заменяет недостающие 2 грн масла
определить недолив 2 грн масла в 250 гр баночке-при производстве консервов и тем более уже в готовой продукции практически невозможно
Восток за рейс катал более 50 миллионов баночек
50000000*2 гр =100000000гр или 100 тонн масла

на ивасиках недоливали еще больше

----------


## Bavenit

Да, freeo, согласен теперь. Просто некоторые на мостике не знали об этом. Век живи и век учись, а неученых тьма. А все, оказывается, очень просто. Теперь припоминаю, что после возвращения с Дальнего Востока, после работы на ивасика, пройдя Малаккский пролив, я заметил жирный след, но думал что это след другой природы. Нам на мостик тоже не сообщали, что это они гонят остатки масла. А оказывается следы на воде-это следы преступления? Тоже лихо. А с другой стороны - такова селяви.

----------


## Bavenit

> Оливковое масло предназначенное для консервов РПФ "Восток" сливали в Индийский океан после ивасевого рейса сотнями тонн, именно сливали по ночам (масленного следа не видно)т.к. выбросить бочки не могли (масло в бочках не тонет-удеьный вес маловат). А сливали по причине действующих ГОСТов и ТУ на консервы, ивась имеет жирность до 27-30 % и в консервы добавляли масло в 2 и более раза меньше, а за излишки в Советском Союзе по головке могли и не погладить, к тому же по приходу такое количество не спрячешь - таможня. К слову на ТРах и РТМах с приходом в Ильичевск опечатывала таможня провизионки с неучтенной рыбопродукцией, которую моряки готовили (солили, коптили, вялили) вот так было.


 Спасибо, Kitoboi, просветили наконец меня. Поздновато я это узнал, но лучше поздно, чем никогда.

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго здоровья. Судя по записям сливание масла началось уже после капитанства Т.С.Булана. Сам я ушёл с РПФ в 87-м. Друзья были во всех службах базы и знаю точно что в тот период просто такого быть не могло. Я не к тому, что у всех были чистые рыльца, просто каждый знал свой шесток. И если бы возникла необходимость избавиться от такого деликатеса, то "простые" парни, с той же базы, нашли бы способы приховать такое счастье по "шухляткам". Конечно с развалом Союза возможно было всё, но так неприятно верить, что такие кощунства имели место быть.

----------


## Оппонент

> Осмелюсь предположить, что торгуя на форуме креветками, товарищ Оппонент платит все налоги и не забывает оформлять приход через кассу  
> Также, судя по его риторике, предположу, что он из касты бывших помполитов ...


  Приходите  ко мне, познакомимся , узнаете из какой я касты.... Мне есть ,что рассказать, плачущим в терновнике, о судьбе ЧПОРП.

----------


## Kitoboi

> Всем доброго здоровья. Судя по записям сливание масла началось уже после капитанства Т.С.Булана. Сам я ушёл с РПФ в 87-м. Друзья были во всех службах базы и знаю точно что в тот период просто такого быть не могло. Я не к тому, что у всех были чистые рыльца, просто каждый знал свой шесток. И если бы возникла необходимость избавиться от такого деликатеса, то "простые" парни, с той же базы, нашли бы способы приховать такое счастье по "шухляткам". Конечно с развалом Союза возможно было всё, но так неприятно верить, что такие кощунства имели место быть.


 Для тех, кто работал на РПБ"Восток" и мало, что видел (экипаж 650 чел !).
 Сливали и знали:руководство базы, зам. по производству, главный технолог, начальник лаборатории, начальники смен и бригада 5-7 людей, которые умели держать язык за зубами и непосредственно под видом мойки (для Боцмана) бочкотары сливали масло сотнями тн. Оставалось и "простым по шухляткам" и самое главное, что все это было в советские времена, а с развалом не только масло "по шухляткам", а и газеты, пароходы, даже РЕСПУБЛИКИ в собственность...

----------


## Bavenit

> Для тех, кто работал на РПБ"Восток" и мало, что видел (экипаж 650 чел !).
>  Сливали и знали:руководство базы, зам. по производству, главный технолог, начальник лаборатории, начальники смен и бригада 5-7 людей, которые умели держать язык за зубами и непосредственно под видом мойки (для Боцмана) бочкотары сливали масло сотнями тн. Оставалось и "простым по шухляткам" и самое главное, что все это было в советские времена, а с развалом не только масло "по шухляткам", а и газеты, пароходы, даже РЕСПУБЛИКИ в собственность...


 И, как говорил Миша Водяной, чувствует мое бедное сердце, что мы накануне грандиозного шухера. Он это чувствовал, а мы это прочувствовали по полной мере. И зря Вы , оппонент, так о плачущих в терновнике. Мы поющие в терновнике, а не плачущие. Расскажите, что знаете, а мы Вас послушаем. В чем проблема? Будем только благодарны. А Kitoboi благодарю за подробные уточнения. Что-то мне кажется, что я его знаю. Если первая буква фамилии "Ч", то точно знаю, но еще по работе на АКФ "Советская Украина".

----------


## Kitoboi

> И, как говорил Миша Водяной, чувствует мое бедное сердце, что мы накануне грандиозного шухера. Он это чувствовал, а мы это прочувствовали по полной мере. И зря Вы , оппонент, так о плачущих в терновнике. Мы поющие в терновнике, а не плачущие. Расскажите, что знаете, а мы Вас послушаем. В чем проблема? Будем только благодарны. А Kitoboi благодарю за подробные уточнения. Что-то мне кажется, что я его знаю. Если первая буква фамилии "Ч", то точно знаю, но еще по работе на АКФ "Советская Украина".


 Угадали букву с первого раза.

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=Kitoboi;24714162]Угадали букву с первого раза.[/QUOT

Тогда, если не ошибаюсь, Сергей Григорьевич? Приятно вспомнить боевые прошлые года или годы.

----------


## Bavenit

> Здравствуйте! Я работаю в издательстве "Порты Украины", мы сейчас готовим к выходу "Морскую энциклопедию Одессы". Конечно, самое трудное- найти фото к энциклопедическим статьям о конкретных людях. Заказываем в архивах, разыскиваем родственников... В гос. архиве  нам нашли кое-что, но вот личного дела гарпунера Тупикова Василия Логвиновича, почему-то нет.  Также у нас будут статьи о китобазах  "Слава" и "Советская Украина". На них есть иллюстрации, но недостаточно четкие, хотелось бы лучше.Прошу помощи "зала"!
> Мой тел.  093 135 81 77, Светлана


 Кто-то может помочь Светлане? Ау! Отзовитесь. Я ничем не могу.

----------


## vasilek52

Недавно совершенно случайно попал на этот сайт, где идет столь "разговор" об Антарктике. Вспомнил об этом, потому что однажды уже сталкивался с фамилией Шпульников - бывшим 2-м помощником на АКФ "Советская Украина" - на страницах размещенной в интернете книги "Золотое дно". В ней автор рассказывает про "Восток", там В.А.Шпульников уже старпом. Никто не читал? Интересно было бы узнать мнение бывших моряков "Антарктики".

----------


## Bavenit

> Недавно совершенно случайно попал на этот сайт, где идет столь "разговор" об Антарктике. Вспомнил об этом, потому что однажды уже сталкивался с фамилией Шпульников - бывшим 2-м помощником на АКФ "Советская Украина" - на страницах размещенной в интернете книги "Золотое дно". В ней автор рассказывает про "Восток", там В.А.Шпульников уже старпом. Никто не читал? Интересно было бы узнать мнение бывших моряков "Антарктики".


 Назовите, пожалуйста, автора этого произведения. Мои поиски не увенчались успехом. А интерес проявил, так как очень хорошо знал Виктора Алексеевича Шпульникова и по КБ "Советская Украина" и по РПБ "Восток". Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## sailor56

> Назовите, пожалуйста, автора этого произведения. Мои поиски не увенчались успехом. А интерес проявил, так как очень хорошо знал Виктора Алексеевича Шпульникова и по КБ "Советская Украина" и по РПБ "Восток". Буду очень благодарен.


 Мои, кажется, увенчались)))
http://www.npacific.ru/np/library/publikacii/vmoiseev/oglav.htm

----------


## Bavenit

> Мои, кажется, увенчались)))
> http://www.npacific.ru/np/library/publikacii/vmoiseev/oglav.htm


 
 sailor56; большое спасибо за оперативную помощь. Уже там.

----------


## AG-ents

> Приходите  ко мне, познакомимся , узнаете из какой я касты.... Мне есть ,что рассказать, плачущим в терновнике, о судьбе ЧПОРП.


 Немного почитав ваши перлы тут и в проплаченной теме о креветках не имею ни малейшего желания ни знакомиться , ни тем более приходить в гости - типичная болтовня политработника, который говорит одно, а когда дело касается себя любимого, то делает совсем по другому...  
Кстати, вы даже от имени ника так и не решились ответить на мой вопрос об уплате налогов и торговлю через кассовый аппарат !

p.s.
Если бы политработники сами на своем примере делали так, как сладко с пафосом и надрывом вещали в своих речах, то скорее всего и Союз бы не распался и Антарктика бы процветала !

----------


## Оппонент

> Кстати, вы даже от имени ника так и не решились ответить на мой вопрос об уплате налогов и торговлю через кассовый аппарат !
> 
> p.s.
> Если бы политработники сами на своем примере делали так, как сладко с пафосом и надрывом вещали в своих речах, то скорее всего и Союз бы не распался и Антарктика бы процветала !


  Все уплачено, даже сверх меры. Для СПД нет необходимости пользоваться кассовым...
 Про политработников: 72 год, учения. Боевая тревога, торпедная атака. Для несведущих: По боевой тревоге каждый подводник находится на боевом посту. Мой пост самый низший в службе Р. Я обслуживаю станцию определения гидрологии моря. Эта штука используется только при погружении, или всплытии. ( Должна меняться координата) По графику, зависимости скорости звука в воде от глубины погружения определяется глубина  необходимая для выполнения  поставленной задачи....к примеру: Под слоем скачка лодку не услышат надводные корабли и т.д.
Обстановка в отсеке: Планшетисты чертят, торпедные электрики , вводят данные в торпеды, командир принимает доклады и отдает команды...короче суета. замполит Василий Иванович Чекуреев сидит на комингсе  кормовой двери.... Поскольку ему как и всем замполитам делать нечего, да он и не понимает сути процессов.... то он просто задремал.
Я поскольку мерять ничего не надо, просто сижу около переборки. В итоге я тоже задремал и моя буйна голова упала на колени  комиссару....  Но когда после команды Пли, торпеда вышла,лодка дернулась (отдача), он проснулся первым. И увидев на своих коленях голову спящего матроса заорал: " Карась, зеленый как жопа крокодила, спит по боевой тревоге" И т.д. Мораль: Замполиты, суть самые бесполезные существа на флоте. Мораль2, за то что Вы приписали меня к этой  прослойке при встрече плюну , или дам в морду.

 А что касается Союза , то его никто не разваливал, он исчерпал свой моторесурс и кончился. И возможно последней каплей в его судьбе стали слитые  с Востока тонны оливкового масла. 
 Еще в 70 году журналисты из Чехии проехали от Тихого океана до Калининграда. И вывод был такой: Советский Союз действительно великая страна, ибо любая другая при такой бесхозяйственности рухнула бы в считанные годы!

----------


## Bavenit

> Все уплачено, даже сверх меры. Для СПД нет необходимости пользоваться кассовым...
>  Про политработников: 72 год, учения. Боевая тревога, торпедная атака. Для несведущих: По боевой тревоге каждый подводник находится на боевом посту. Мой постсамый


 Вот так всегда. На самом интересном месте заклинило. Оппонент, продолжение следует? Или так задумано? Концы в воду? На каком флоте?
Спустя несколько часов нашел продолжение. Впечатляет. А зачем сразу в морду? Ребята, давайте жить дружно и без оскорблений. Просто AG-ents очень неравнодушен к помполитам, я тоже. Немножко промахнулись. Я поверил, что Оппонент не помполит, а поверил ли AG-ents, не знаю.
Это уже его дело. Возможно у него есть аргументы или факты. Оппонент, а на каком флоте Вы не ответили.

----------


## Оппонент

> Вот так всегда. На самом интересном месте заклинило. Оппонент, продолжение следует? Или так задумано? Концы в воду? На каком флоте?
> Спустя несколько часов нашел продолжение. Впечатляет. А зачем сразу в морду? Ребята, давайте жить дружно и без оскорблений. Просто AG-ents очень неравнодушен к помполитам, я тоже. Немножко промахнулись. Я поверил, что Оппонент не помполит, а поверил ли AG-ents, не знаю.
> Это уже его дело. Возможно у него есть аргументы или факты. Оппонент, а на каком флоте Вы не ответили.


  На Северном. Вот здесь есть и мои посты:              http://k19.ru/
Правда без ников , под настоящим именем и фамилией.
 А с помполитами , что сейчас воевать? Они уже мертвы, если не физически, то....

----------


## Bavenit

> На Северном. Вот здесь есть и мои посты:              http://k19.ru/
> Правда без ников , под настоящим именем и фамилией.
>  А с помполитами , что сейчас воевать? Они уже мертвы, если не физически, то....


 Оппонент, спасибо за сноску. Тема К-19 для меня не нова. Очень много пришлось перелохматить материалов как отечественных, так и зарубежных. Всегда к К-19 и ее экипажу относился с большим уважением. К-19 - это лаборатория Советского подводного флота. Чтобы посмотреть или почитать Ваши посты, надо знать, как минимум, Вашу фамилию. Вы правы, что сейчас воевать с помполитами? Но уж очень большой осадок они оставили о себе в народе. Безусловно, не все они были плохими, но большинство. И все равно не надо ожесточаться. С уважением, Bavenit.

----------


## Bavenit

> Недавно совершенно случайно попал на этот сайт, где идет столь "разговор" об Антарктике. Вспомнил об этом, потому что однажды уже сталкивался с фамилией Шпульников - бывшим 2-м помощником на АКФ "Советская Украина" - на страницах размещенной в интернете книги "Золотое дно". В ней автор рассказывает про "Восток", там В.А.Шпульников уже старпом. Никто не читал? Интересно было бы узнать мнение бывших моряков "Антарктики".


 vasilek52; Сегодня одолел "Золотое дно" Василия Моисеева. Материал интересный и захватывающий, но оплеух обнаружил очень много. Что касается фамилий, то они действительно истинные. Характеристика Виктора Алексеевича соответствует в полной мере, как и Виктора Васильевича Пищулина, только Пищулин был 5-ым пом.капитана по ПТЧ. Учитывая то, что капитан-директором был Яков Леонидович Поляков, а это было в истории "Востока" только один раз, то рейс был 1980-1981-мой рейс. Событие, с подходом к нашему борту судна с раненым, произошло именно на моей вахте с 12.00 до 16.00. Я услышал на 16 канале о том, что французское судно имеет на борту раненного, который потерял много крови и просит суда, у которых есть судовые врачи, оказать помощь. Я сразу запросил координаты француза и положил их на карту. Выяснилось, что он находится в 45 милях позади нас и следует нашим курсом. Мы только прошли Оманский залив и, войдя в Индийский океан, легли курсом на Малаккский пролив. Доложил обстановку Якову Леонидовичу и получил добро ложиться на обратный курс для быстрейшего сближения с французским судном. Когда мы приняли к своему левому борту французское судно и подняли больного на борт, то все зеваки просто были в шоке. Оказалось, что у больного просто сильно поранен указательный палец, на который было намотано целое полотенце. Француз он и в Африке-француз. Крови он потерял много, но не настолько, чтобы делать переливание. Всем, кто знает РПБ "Восток", известно, что на борту имелся целый персонал врачей. За время оказания помощи пострадавшему на борт подняли желающих полечить зубы. Через 1,5 часа мы расстались и потом некоторое время шли параллельными курсами, но не долго, так как разница в ходе между нашим и французом была почти в двое и он скоро скрылся за горизонтом. Теперь о попавшем под винт подруливающего устройства водолаза. Во-первых, подрули на "Востоке" уже давно не работали. Во-вторых, если бы они и работали, то работали в данном случае на прижим. А это значит, что струя от работающего подруля отбросила бы водолаза от судна без всяких повреждений. Что собой представляет ПУ? Это винт в трубе, а значит выступающего винта за борт не имеет и труба ограждена решеткой. При всем желании под винт ПУ водолаз попасть не мог. Оплеуха? Конечно. Все интересно, но неправдоподобно. Вот, vasilek52, и все. Что касается матроса Зиганшина, то это был судовой любимец, но на руле, а тем более на моей вахте, он не стоял. И к указанному случаю никакого отношения не имел. Со мной на вахте стояли рулевые Василий Майстренко и Владимир Чеботарь.Переводчики тоже никакой роли не сыграли, так как все переговоры на английском языке вел я, хотя Татьяна Рычка на мостике присутствовала. Четвертый помощник делать объявления в 07.00 не мог, так как это не его вахта. Автор имеет право по своему построить сюжет, но лучше, если бы было правдоподобнее. С уважением, Bavenit.

----------


## vasilek52

Добрый вечер, уважаемый Bavenit! Спасибо за исчерпывающий комментарий - за "рецензию". Во многом согласен, хотя некоторые критические стрелы можно опустить, ибо главная задача автора книги - вспомнить о "востоковцах". Не всех, хотя бы некоторых, и тут, по-моему, самое главное то, что удалось показать книжных героев максимально схожими с реальными образами. Вы сами признали, что Шпульников описан достоверно, как и другие. Это главное, а некоторые детали книги (подруливающее устройство и прочие моменты), не столь и важны. По-моему, конечно. Это все фон, передний план - люди. Вымысла много, тоже согласен, но как говорится: не приврешь - историю не расскажешь.
С уважением, Василек52.
P.S. Вы не общаетесь с Виктором Алексеевичем Шпульниковым? Хотелось бы как-то связаться с ним.

----------


## Bavenit

> Добрый вечер, уважаемый Bavenit! Спасибо за исчерпывающий комментарий - за "рецензию". Во многом согласен, хотя некоторые критические стрелы можно опустить, ибо главная задача автора книги - вспомнить о "востоковцах". Не всех, хотя бы некоторых, и тут, по-моему, самое главное то, что удалось показать книжных героев максимально схожими с реальными образами. Вы сами признали, что Шпульников описан достоверно, как и другие. Это главное, а некоторые детали книги (подруливающее устройство и прочие моменты), не столь и важны. По-моему, конечно. Это все фон, передний план - люди. Вымысла много, тоже согласен, но как говорится: не приврешь - историю не расскажешь.
> С уважением, Василек52.
> P.S. Вы не общаетесь с Виктором Алексеевичем Шпульниковым? Хотелось бы как-то связаться с ним.


 Vasilek52, Вы правы, с Вашими доводами согласен. Но я и не пытался лишать права автора. Я просто увидел материал, который очень напоминал случай, произошедший со мной и решил рассказать как это на самом деле было. К автору испытываю большое уважение. Он очень правдиво и со знанием показал жизнь на РПБ "Восток". Полагаю, что Василий Моисеев-это псевдоним. Так знать жизнь РПБ "Восток" мог только человек, который проработал на "Востоке" много лет. А фамилию Моисеев я не мог припомнить. Возможно я ошибаюсь. С Виктором Алексеевичем контакта не имею, но последний раз я разговаривал с ним по радиотелефону в 1991 или 1992 году, когда мы заходили в Ильичевский СРЗ для докового осмотра. "Восток" стоял у причала рыбного порта загруженный под завязку и готов был уйти в свой очередной рейс. Вот это был мой последний контакт с Виктором Алексеевичем. Вот, Vasilek52, и все. С уважением, Bavenit.
Р.S. Завтра пойду по книжным магазинам. Книга "Золотое дно" должна быть в моей домашней библиотеке.

----------


## vasilek52

Добрый день, Bavenit! Спасибо за ответ. Кстати, а вы сами не пытались написать книгу об "Антарктике", о "востоковцах"? У вас большой морской опыт, знание темы, эрудиция. И слог хороший. Мне кажется, получился бы хороший материал. Что касается "Золотого дна", то я наводил справки, она вышла тиражом сравнительно небольшим - около 7 тысяч экземпляров, так что вряд-ли вы ее отыщете. Тем более на Украине. Я тоже пытался найти какую-нибудь книгу о китобоях, но увы... Ничего не подскажете по этому поводу?
С уважением, vasilek52.

----------


## Борборисыч

Всем привет!К обсуждению книги "Золотое дно" Василия Моисеева.
Кормовое подруливающее устройство на "Востоке" -это два,стоящие рядом по продольной оси,крыльчатые движители Войт-Шнейдера.Их, вертикальностоящие лопасти,ещё называют лезвиями.Ограждения никакого.Если домыслить (согласно книге),что водолаз к буксиру хотел проплыть между подруливающим и причалом,то могло случиться то,что в книге.Такие же движители стояли и в носовой части,в сквозном проёме,прикрытом поворотными "жабрами".После первого и второго рейса из экипажа "Востока" набирались желающие в бригаду по очистке и окраске днища судна и кингстонных ящиков,в книге названых колодцами.Подруливающие видел собственными глазами и трогал собственными руками.Не пойму,почему местом строительства базы ,вместо Адмиралтейского,назван Балтийский завод.Заметны нестыковки по,названому в книге,возрасту базы и временем событий.Ну что ж,хозяин(автор)-барин,-может,он и не предполагал,что его произведение заинтересует бывших востоковцев.Прочитал с интересом.

----------


## Bavenit

Добрый день, Vasilek52. Задали Вы задачку. Пытался, но не о "Востоке" и востоковцах, а о буровых судах. С "Востока" я ушел в 1982 году и уехал в Мурманск, где работал на буровых судах "Арктикморнефтегазразведки" до упора, т.е. до пенсии. Это новая отрасль на море-морское бурение. Для того, чтобы писать о "Востоке" и востоковцах я очень мало поработал на "Востоке". Пытался, но некоторые обстоятельства не дали такой возможности. По книге о китобоях ничем не могу помочь, хотя сделал бы это с большим удовольствием. Спасибо Вам за хорошие слова. Если не найду книгу "Золотое дно", то буду очень сожалеть. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

----------


## Bavenit

Борборисыч, Вы правы. Подрули на "Востоке" крыльчатого типа. Совершенно разнятся с винтом в трубе. Но результат с "морского" борта был бы таким же. Водолаза просто отбросило бы от борта. Между причалом и бортом водолаз не пошел бы, только с "морского" борта. Я уже согласился с Vasilek52, что это не столь важно. Нужна была интрига и автор ее использовал. Не мог автор предположить, что книгу будут анализировать такие "киты" как мы с Вами.Спасибо за подсказку. Я позже вспомнил об этом, но что написано пером, то не вырубишь топором. Главное, что мы не остались равнодушными к книге о нашей морской жизни. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

----------


## vasilek52

Уважаемый Bavenit! Между прочим, я  слышал историю, что в Ильичевском рыбпорту однажды кто-то попал под винт и погиб. Не под "Востоком", правда, а под каким-то другим судном. А может, это был просто слух. Я снова о потенциальной книге под Вашим авторством: мне кажется, Ваш небольшой "Востоковский" период можно дополнить рассказами ветеранов, их воспоминаниями, фотографиями, тем более сейчас все материалы можно переслать по эл.почте. Уверен, в этом деле наверняка найдутся сподвижники.
С уважением, Vasilek52.

----------


## Bavenit

Vasilek52, таких случаев было много, но они происходили при определенных условиях. Для ПУ винт в трубе водолаз или потерпевший должен быть со стороны всасывания, а не выброса и при условии,что там отсутствовало сеточное ограждение. С крыльчатыми ПУ (большого распространения не получили) тоже должны быть те же условия. В нашем случае водолаз не мог быть между причалом и бортом судна, т.е. в зоне всасывания, а только в зоне выброса, т.е. со стороны "морского" борта. Что касается моего соавторства в таких делах, как Вы говорите, нужно иметь не только опыт, но и материалы. Нет у меня ни материалов, ни фото. Но и это не самое главное. Самое главное то, что я ограничен физически. Как видите отвечаю на Ваши вопросы почти сразу, потому что "привязан" к квартире. Могу быть полезен и без соавторства, как консультант, если буду знаком с оговариваемым вопросом. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

P.S. Указанный Вами случай произошел на ТР "60 лет Октября", где был капитаном мой друг Пипко Петр Михайлович. А каковы причины не могу вспомнить.

----------


## vasilek52

Bavenit, от всей души желаю Вам здоровья. К сожалению, возраст дает о себе знать, по себе это чувствую. Увы... Еще раз всего Вам самого доброго. И спасибо. Еще спишемся.
С искренним уважением, Vasilek52.

----------


## vik-alns

По поводу масла вспомнил. Уже не помню на каком судне, технолог зачитывал радиограмму о рекламациях, была рекламация на продукцию Востока, пошел бомбаж консервов, причина - наличие машинного масла.
Как оказалось палубная команда во время слива оливкового масла по ошибке добавила туда бочку машинного. Все бочки-то зеленые, ну ошиблись. Когда разобрались было уже поздно, какая-то часть консервов заправленных этой смесью уже ушла на ТР в Союз и там начала взрываться.
Чем кончилось не знаю. Но то что эту маслосмесь откатали за борт это однозначно, а расходный танк оливкового масла, учитывая размеры базы никак не меньше 20 тонн, если не больше.

----------


## Bavenit

Vasilek52, Рад был с Вами познакомиться и пообщаться. Еще раз большое спасибо за хорошие слова и участие. Непременно спишемся. И, как говорил наш украинский волк из мультфильма "Жил-был пес": Ты заходи, если что. Если 52 в Вашем нике-это возраст, то у Вас еще большой резерв времени и возможностей. А мой паровоз уже ушел, а современные искатели металлолома разобрали рельсы и отправили их в Турцию. Кстати, недавно видел по интернету, как кран переносит на берег секцию от "Востока", а это моя каюта. Левый борт под ходовым мостиком.Желаю Вам всего хорошего и, как говорят в Одессе, чтоб Вы нам были здоровы. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

----------


## Bavenit

vik-alns, Этого случая не знаю, но знаю, что на РПБ "Восток" пришла банка консервов по рекламации, в которой были аккуратные деревянные чурбачки,уложенные вместо рыбы. Шуточки "Востока". Bavenit.

----------


## ОМУРП

Bavenit ЗАХОДИТЕ HА САЙТ http://korabli.qdg.ru И ЕГО ФОРУМ http://korabli.qdg.ru/forum/index.php

----------


## Bavenit

> Bavenit ЗАХОДИТЕ HА САЙТ http://korabli.qdg.ru И ЕГО ФОРУМ http://korabli.qdg.ru/forum/index.php


 ОМУРП, здравствуйте! Давно не виделись. Вышел на корабли и что дальше? А вокруг тишина, он вчера не вернулся из боя..... Может быть я не туда вышел? Не могли бы Вы дать сноску здесь,чтобы упростить задачу. Или хотя бы смысл всего выразить. С уважением, Bavenit.

Р.S. Вы должны учитывать, что я не волшебник. Я только учусь быть волшебником. Я ученик на электронном промысле.

----------


## Оппонент

> Добрый день, Bavenit! Спасибо за ответ. Кстати, а вы сами не пытались написать книгу об "Антарктике", о "востоковцах"? У вас большой морской опыт, знание темы, эрудиция. И слог хороший. Мне кажется, получился бы хороший материал. Что касается "Золотого дна", то я наводил справки, она вышла тиражом сравнительно небольшим - около 7 тысяч экземпляров, так что вряд-ли вы ее отыщете. Тем более на Украине. Я тоже пытался найти какую-нибудь книгу о китобоях, но увы... Ничего не подскажете по этому поводу?
> С уважением, vasilek52.


  Насколько мне известно сейчас о Востоке пишет Свояк Владимир Михайлович. Который как раз и выпустил его в море. Кстати главную подпись он в понедельник поставил. Что вызвало у морских начальников вопросы... Как раз В.М. о Востоке знает много , если не все...

----------


## ОМУРП

Где корабли ссылка на форум регистрируетесь и там вся кухня как собираются списки кораблей с фото и другие темы главное форум

----------


## Bavenit

> Где корабли ссылка на форум регистрируетесь и там вся кухня как собираются списки кораблей с фото и другие темы главное форум


 ОМУРП, вышел по Вашей ссылке и на корабли и на форум. Просмотрел все. Трижды пытался зарегистрироваться, но без успеха. Постоянно идет ошибка, а выхода так и не нашел. Буду пытаться еще. Кстати, там очень примитивное представление о буровых судах. Поищите буровые суда "Валентин Шашин", "Виктор Муравленко" и "Михаил Мирчинк"- все финской постройки. Найдете очень много интересного. А еще отечественное буровое судно, которое было построено на Херсонском судостроительном заводе - "Газпром-1". В настоящее время его перестроили в крановое судно. Судами, указанными выше, было открыто знаменитое Штокмановское месторождение с колоссальными запасами нефти и газа. Разработку этого месторождения в перспективе будут вести Россия и Норвегия. В настоящее время идут переговоры. Bavenit.

----------


## Борборисыч

Из того,что есть в Интернете,о "Востоке" больше всего здесь

----------


## Yulia I

> Выложил фото китобоев и рыбаков на промысле,  кому интерестно: 
> 
> http://vkontakte.ru/album147198128_143078885


 А есть ли подписи или коментарии к фотографиям (год, где и когда сделано)? Интересно узнать истории за ними если можно.

----------


## freeo

> А есть ли подписи или коментарии к фотографиям (год, где и когда сделано)? Интересно узнать истории за ними если можно.


  источники  фотографий несколько бывших работников "Славы" & "Советской Украины", которые любезно предоставили свои личные архивы для оцифровки
при подготовке контента для сайта, на тот момент такой задачи не стояло(коменты к фото) -поэтому на данный момент их их нет

----------


## Bavenit

> Насколько мне известно сейчас о Востоке пишет Свояк Владимир Михайлович. Который как раз и выпустил его в море. Кстати главную подпись он в понедельник поставил. Что вызвало у морских начальников вопросы... Как раз В.М. о Востоке знает много , если не все...


 Уважаемый ОППОНЕНТ, здравствуйте! А кто такой Свояк Владимир Михайлович? Чем он собирается нас порадовать? С Ваших слов я понял, что нужно ожидать новую книгу о "Востоке"? Вы не могли бы рассказать поподробнее? Одни вопросы. С уважением, Bavenit.

----------


## Bavenit

> Из того,что есть в Интернете,о "Востоке" больше всего здесь


 Спасибо, Борборисыч, очень обширный материал о "Востоке". И замечательное видео. С большим удовольствием посмотрел, почитал. Есть маленькие шероховатости - когда говорят о самой базе, то нужно писать РПБ, а здесь очень часто пишут РПФ. РПФ-это когда говорят о флотилии. А флотилия-это сам "Восток" и приписанные к нему СРТМы. С уважение, Bavenit.

----------


## REFIK

Брюшки ивасей никто никогда не делал. Может брюшки скумбрии?

----------


## Оппонент

> ОМУРП, вышел по Вашей ссылке и на корабли и на форум. Просмотрел все. Трижды пытался зарегистрироваться, но без успеха. Постоянно идет ошибка, а выхода так и не нашел. Буду пытаться еще. Кстати, там очень примитивное представление о буровых судах. Поищите буровые суда "Валентин Шашин", "Виктор Муравленко" и "Михаил Мирчинк"- все финской постройки. Найдете очень много интересного. А еще отечественное буровое судно, которое было построено на Херсонском судостроительном заводе - "Газпром-1". В настоящее время его перестроили в крановое судно. Судами, указанными выше, было открыто знаменитое Штокмановское месторождение с колоссальными запасами нефти и газа. Разработку этого месторождения в перспективе будут вести Россия и Норвегия. В настоящее время идут переговоры. Bavenit.


  жалко! Поздно узнал. В 90-х
приходил в Антарктику человек по фамилии Самойлов. Он военный летчик в прошлом. Хотел купить один из суперов (Максим Хомяков) с идеей установить на нем буровое оборудование. Приехал он из Намибии. Оказался близким другом кого то из правителей. В училище с ним учился. нач отдела контрактов Черников Анатолий Митрофанович задал ему вопрос: " Вы собираетесь алмазы добывать на шельфе?" Человек не на шутку испугался и сказал, что такие вещи в слух нельзя говорить. К сожалению сделка не состоялась и тот супер ушел в Алияга. а оказывается буровую можно было найти под боком...

----------


## REFIK

Господин Kitoboi! Стеснесняюсь спросить, а куда девалось масляное пятно днем, или его со спутника не видно? И сколько человеко ночей понадоблось,что-бы (тайно!) слить за борт из 200 литривых бочек с отверстием 55мм сотни тонн купленного за валюту рафинированного оливкового масла? Да еще при наличии на борту штатного сотрудника КГБ и кучи стукачей?

----------


## REFIK

Freo! Ваши подсчеты, мягко говоря, не точны... 1.Восток никогда за рейс  не выпускал все 50 млн бланша. Доля натуралки (в том числе ухи) доходила до 30%,а может и более. 2.Консервы проходили проварку и просушку в бланшерователе в перевернутом виде и "лишний жирок" с бульном сливался на поддон и шел на сепарацию в РМУ. 3.Если, по различным причинам, рыба в бланшерователе пересушивалась - то масло добавлялось сверх нормы, что-бы не было легковеса и банка не всплывала в гидрованне и автоклаве.  4.На камбузе все готовилось исключительно на оливковом масле. И подсчитайте, сколько съедал экипаж  в  600 человек, при питании каждые 4 часа круглосуточно?

----------


## REFIK

Бочки из-под масла никто не мыл. В них заливали жир и тратспортом отправляли на берег.

----------


## Kitoboi

> Господин Kitoboi! Стеснесняюсь спросить, а куда девалось масляное пятно днем, или его со спутника не видно? И сколько человеко ночей понадоблось,что-бы (тайно!) слить за борт из 200 литривых бочек с отверстием 55мм сотни тонн купленного за валюту рафинированного оливкового масла? Да еще при наличии на борту штатного сотрудника КГБ и кучи стукачей?


  Масляное пятно днем девалось туда же, куда девались миллионы замазученных балластных вод мирового танкерного флота. РПБ "Восток" начала походы на ивасевую путину в 1979г, о каком контроле со спутников океанского пространства могла быть речь? В то время штатным сотрудником был г-н Смаглый, который жил в носовой надстройке правого борта на 8-й палубе, а бочки "мылись" на кормовой вертолетной палубе.

----------


## Bavenit

> Брюшки ивасей никто никогда не делал. Может брюшки скумбрии?


 REFIK, возможно и так, но мне говорили, что брюшки ивасика. Если это так, то я соглашусь с Вами, как со специалистом-рефиком. Bavenit.

----------


## REFIK

Кроме фотоальбома "Жил-был "ВОСТОК" выпущены видео "Встреча востоковцев 2010", "Семен Марко", готовятся  "День рыбака-2011.Встреча друзей" и около 5 дисков "Будни и праздники ВОСТОКА"

----------


## Bavenit

> жалко! Поздно узнал. В 90-х
> приходил в Антарктику человек по фамилии Самойлов. Он военный летчик в прошлом. Хотел купить один из суперов с идеей установить на нем буровое оборудование. Приехал он из Намибии. Оказался близким другом кого то из правителей. В училище с ним учился. нач отдела контрактов Черников Анатолий Митрофанович задал ему вопрос: " Вы собираетесь алмазы добывать на шельфе?" Человек не на шутку испугался и сказал, что такие вещи в слух нельзя говорить. К сожалению сделка не состоялась и тот супер ушел в Алияга. а оказывается буровую можно было найти под боком...


 Не буровую, Оппонент, а буровое судно специально построенное для этих целей. Это очень сложная технология. И что значит под боком? Под боком у кого?

----------


## Оппонент

> Не буровую, Оппонент, а буровое судно специально построенное для этих целей. Это очень сложная технология. И что значит под боком? Под боком у кого?


  Под боком, значит на Черном Море. Извините , буровое судно.

----------


## Bavenit

> Под боком, значит на Черном Море. Извините , буровое судно.


 Оппонент, добрый вечер! Как-то недомыслил, что на Черном море. Извините за перевернутый смысл. С уважением, Bavenit.

----------


## propan51

http://www.blackseatrans.com/article.php?articleID=2755

----------


## Connector

Случайно нашел эту тему. Даже не знал что столько людей интересуется судами Антарктики. Сам проработал в Антарктике с 89го по 94й год на атлантиках и суперах, на Востоке никогда не работал, но бывал неоднократно, там работали мои друзья, с некоторыми дружу и сейчас.

----------


## Bavenit

> Кроме фотоальбома "Жил-был "ВОСТОК" выпущены видео "Встреча востоковцев 2010", "Семен Марко", готовятся  "День рыбака-2011.Встреча друзей" и около 5 дисков "Будни и праздники ВОСТОКА"


 REFIK, а как окунуться в будни и праздники "Востока"? Сеню Марко увидеть и вспомнить? Bavenit. 

P.S. Сноску в студию!

----------


## REFIK

По порядку. Будни и праздники еще не готовы.Это будут отцифрованы все сохранивщиеся и найденные записи на VHS.То,что писали в конце 80- начале 90 на видеокамеры (база от мостика до машины, заводы, швартовки,прием улова, грузовые,  дискотеки и т.д) К сожалению, за давностью, мало что осталось и качество прихрамывает,но часов 5-6 наберется.Думаю сделаем после Нового года.Сейчас в работе видео с Дня рыбака 2011г(присутвтвовало 86 чел).Видеорепортаж можно посмотреть на сайте АТВ  в блоке новистей за 11 июля. Двигаемся медленно, т.к. держится все на энтузиазме Захарченко Валентины Алексеевны и Вашего покороного слуги.  Альбом памяти Марко ("Есть только миг между прошлым и будущим") делали в прошлом году в кол. 30 экземпляров.Разошелся по списку.Если найду возможность-выложу. Готовимся к 40-летию поднятия флага 25 февраля.Будет ли встреча -не не уверен, но памятные фото уже напечатали.

----------


## Connector

Надо порыться в своих видео архивах по моему должна быть запись швартовки с Востоком в ЦВА в году 91

----------


## Kitoboi

"Золотое дно" - увлекательная книга, но очень растянута по времени с 1980 г.и до сегодняшнего дня, когда только начали появляться у моряков ПК. В то время даже нач.радиослужбы М.Неживой из Находки не всегда мог обеспечить спутниковую связь из-за того, что в тех широтах спутники связи были на пределе горизонта.
Имена "Востоковцев" и "Антарктики" настоящие, но поверхностно охарактеризованы.
Вот некоторые сведения о дальненйшей их судьбе.
Баранов Игорь Алексеевич на пенсии, жив, здоров готовит книгу о капитанах Антарктики.
Зинаида Абдуловна до сих пор работает в "Антарктике", хотя теперешнее руководство напрочь открестилось от китобоев и рыбаков.
Поляков Яков Леонидович через год или два после описываемого рейса свалил в штаты приезжал один раз в году 1990-м.
Шпульников Виктор Алексеевич живет в Ильичевске, работает преподавателем в ОМУ РП им. А.Н.Соляника. В описываемом рейсе ст.помошником был скорее всего Абрамов Е.Г., хотя долголетняя служба Виктор Алексеевича в должности старпома на китобазе и РПБ стоит того, чтобы стать героем книги. 
События с гибелю водолаза были при осмотре винторулевого комплекса на ТР "60 лет Октября" , бессменным капитаном на нем был Пипко Петр Михайлович-работает еще диспетчером в лоцманской службе "Дельталоцман", ежегодно на день рыбака его бывший помполит В.Гурин организовывает встречи экипажа там бывает и он.
Булан Тимофей Степанович почти бессменный  капитан-директор после Баранова И.А., к сожалению умер.
Не стало и Семена Марко, длительное время проработавшего зам.капитан-директора по производству.  
С уважением ко всем морякам "Антарктики" и в частности к "Востоковцам". Китобой.

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=REFIK;24974247]По порядку. Будни и праздники еще не готовы.Это будут отцифрованы все сохранивщиеся и найденные записи на VHS.То,что писали в конце 80- начале 90 на видеокамеры (база от мостика до машины, заводы, швартовки,прием улова, грузовые,  дискотеки и т.д) К сожалению, за давностью, мало что осталось и качество прихрамывает,но часов 5-6 наберется.Думаю сделаем после Нового года.Сейчас в работе видео с Дня рыбака 2011г(присутвтвовало 86 чел).Видеорепортаж можно посмотреть на сайте АТВ  в блоке новистей за 11 июля. Двигаемся медленно, т.к. держится все на энтузиазме Захарченко Валентины Алексеевны и Вашего покороного слуги.  Альбом памяти Марко ("Есть только миг между прошлым и будущим") делали в прошлом году в кол. 30 экземпляров.Разошелся по списку.Если найду возможность-выложу. Готовимся к 40-летию поднятия флага 25 февраля.Будет ли встреча -не не уверен, но памятные фото уже напечатали.[/QUOTE/]

REFIK, большое спасибо за подробный ответ. Хорошо зная упорство Валентины Алексеевны я еще надеюсь успеть окунуться в мир воспоминаний о "Востоке" и востоковцах. С уважением, Bavenit.

----------


## Борборисыч

> По порядку. Будни и праздники еще не готовы.Это будут отцифрованы все сохранивщиеся и найденные записи на VHS.То,что писали в конце 80- начале 90 на видеокамеры (база от мостика до машины, заводы, швартовки,прием улова, грузовые,  дискотеки и т.д) .


  Уважаемый REFIK!Пока не "отдал концы" хотелось бы "побалдеть" за просмотром упоминаемого Вами.В личном альбоме фотографий,сохранившихся с "Востока" всего несколько штук (кто знал,что всё это будет личнозначимой историей).Правда,из того,что натырил о "Востоке" в Интернете,можно сосавить не один альбом.А вот видео не хватает.Не подскажете:какой будет способ получения богатства?

----------


## Bavenit

> "Золотое дно" - увлекательная книга, но очень растянута по времени с 1980 г.и до сегодняшнего дня, когда только начали появляться у моряков ПК. В то время даже нач.радиослужбы М.Неживой из Находки не всегда мог обеспечить спутниковую связь из-за того, что в тех широтах спутники связи были на пределе горизонта.
> Имена "Востоковцев" и "Антарктики" настоящие, но поверхностно охарактеризованы.
> Вот некоторые сведения о дальненйшей их судьбе.
> Баранов Игорь Алексеевич на пенсии, жив, здоров готовит книгу о капитанах Антарктики.
> Зинаида Абдуловна до сих пор работает в "Антарктике", хотя теперешнее руководство напрочь открестилось от китобоев и рыбаков.
> Поляков Яков Леонидович через год или два после описываемого рейса свалил в штаты приезжал один раз в году 1990-м.
> Шпульников Виктор Алексеевич живет в Ильичевске, работает преподавателем в ОМУ РП им. А.Н.Соляника. В описываемом рейсе ст.помошником был скорее всего Абрамов Е.Г., хотя долголетняя служба Виктор Алексеевича в должности старпома на китобазе и РПБ стоит того, чтобы стать героем книги. 
> События с гибелю водолаза были при осмотре винторулевого комплекса на ТР "60 лет Октября" , бессменным капитаном на нем был Пипко Петр Михайлович-работает еще диспетчером в лоцманской службе "Дельталоцман", ежегодно на день рыбака его бывший помполит В.Гурин организовывает встречи экипажа там бывает и он.
> Булан Тимофей Степанович почти бессменный  капитан-директор после Баранова И.А., к сожалению умер.
> ...


 Kitoboi, большое спасибо за информацию. Если у Вас есть контакт с Петром Михайловичем Пипко, то не могли бы Вы подсказать мне как с ним связаться? Что касается Ваших сомнений, то старпомом в этом рейсе был не Абрамов, а Шпульников Виктор Алексеевич. Капитан-директором был первую половину рейса Поляков Я.Л.,а вторую половину рейса, светлая ему память, Тимофей Степанович Булан, который принял дела и обязанности в Луанде, после возвращения РПБ с Дальнего Востока.  С уважением, Bavenit.

P.S. А что делает и где сейчас Миша Неживой? Где Татьяна Рычка? На "Востоке" был хороший контакт. Последний раз Мишу Неживого я видел в 1985 году, когда он приезжал в Мурманск на сессию в МВИМУ. Bavenit.

----------


## REFIK

С прискорбием сообщаю: Миша Неживой погиб в 2009 г. Татьяна работает в консерватории на кафедре иностранных языков.

----------


## REFIK

> Уважаемый REFIK!Пока не "отдал концы" хотелось бы "побалдеть" за просмотром упоминаемого Вами.В личном альбоме фотографий,сохранившихся с "Востока" всего несколько штук (кто знал,что всё это будет личнозначимой историей).Правда,из того,что натырил о "Востоке" в Интернете,можно сосавить не один альбом.А вот видео не хватает.Не подскажете:какой будет способ получения богатства?


 Если Вы в Одессе-звоните 799 19 94, или 067 25 27 219

----------


## Bavenit

REFIK, Вы мне сообщили очень печальную весть. Жаль, очень жаль. А какова причина гибели, если можно? Искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

----------


## REFIK

> REFIK, Вы мне сообщили очень печальную весть. Жаль, очень жаль. А какова причина гибели, если можно? Искренне Ваш, Bavenit.


 Миша после 00-00 вышел из дома с собакой в магазин.При переходе через улицу собака дернула вперед.Ехавшая машина попыталась ее объехать и сбила Мишу. Собака перепуганная вернулась домой одна и забилась под диван.Татьяна почуяв неладное, с сыном Валерой, побежали на поиски и нашли его мертвым. От удара он отлетел на несколько метров и скончался на месте.

----------


## REFIK

> Из того,что есть в Интернете,о "Востоке" больше всего здесь


 На этом сайте Вы и смотрели альбом "Жил-был "ВОСТОК". В него вошли фото прошлых лет, предоставленные откликнувшимися на мой призыв востоковцами,снимки со встречи 2008г. и то,что я нащелкал в ресторавне "Водограй" в 2009. 70 экземпляров разошлись м-ду востоковцами. Баранов И.А. разместил его вместе с главами из своей книги в интернет музее. Тораж видео альбомов с встречи 2010 тоже весь на руках. За 2011 сейчас в студии.Надеемся закончить в декабре. "Будни и праздники" начнем делать после Нового  года. Подробнее по тел.

----------


## Борборисыч

Телефоны записал,Спасибо.

----------


## Bavenit

> Миша после 00-00 вышел из дома с собакой в магазин.При переходе через улицу собака дернула вперед.Ехавшая машина попыталась ее объехать и сбила Мишу. Собака перепуганная вернулась домой одна и забилась под диван.Татьяна почуяв неладное, с сыном Валерой, побежали на поиски и нашли его мертвым. От удара он отлетел на несколько метров и скончался на месте.


 REFIK, Миша наш друг и мы скорбим и помним. Светлая ему память. Искренне Ваш,Bavenit.

----------


## AIES

Всем кто помнит Восток и СРТМы

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Если у Вас есть контакт с Петром Михайловичем Пипко, то не могли бы Вы подсказать мне как с ним связаться?


 Его сын зарегистрирован в социальной сети "Мой мир" на мейл.ру и на Одноклассниках, так что если сможете убедить, то даст тел отца. Петр Пипко тоже имеет там свою страницу, но заходит редко.
Кстати , там же есть и соцгруппа РПБ "Восток"

----------


## Bavenit

> Его сын зарегистрирован в социальной сети "Мой мир" на мейл.ру и на Одноклассниках, так что если сможете убедить, то даст тел отца. Петр Пипко тоже имеет там свою страницу, но заходит редко.
> Кстати , там же есть и соцгруппа РПБ "Восток"


 shmidt-ua, большое спасибо. Я полагаю, что инцидент исчерпан? Со своей стороны надувать щеки не вижу причин, а что касается Вас, то Вам решать. В любом случае большое Вам спасибо, что сумели себя преодолеть. Bavenit.

P.S. Если бы Вы еще дали и сноску на "Мой мир", то Вам бы цены не было. В противном случае, с моими познаниями, мне долго придется "кувыркаться", чтобы попасть в указанный мир.

----------


## Борборисыч

Bavenit,прошу извинения за вмешательство в чужой диалог.Вход в "Мой мир" к Вашему другу здесь.

----------


## Борборисыч

Три раза редактировал,но выход-точно на страницу.Правда,не знаю,как там относятся к незарегистрированным.

----------


## Bavenit

> Три раза редактировал,но выход-точно на страницу.Правда,не знаю,как там относятся к незарегистрированным.


 Борборисыч, я там уже был, но, как и полагал, ничего не нашел. Мыкался, мыкался и ушел не солоно хлебавши. Попробую Вашу.
Если даже и не влезу, то все равно большое Вам спасибо. А если влезу, то вдвойне. С уважением, Bavenit.

----------


## Bavenit

> Bavenit,прошу извинения за вмешательство в чужой диалог.Вход в "Мой мир" к Вашему другу здесь.


 Борборисыч, я полагаю, что здесь нет чужих диалогов. Мы одна команда, свихнувшихся на ностальгии.

----------


## Bavenit

> Борборисыч, я полагаю, что здесь нет чужих диалогов. Мы одна команда, свихнувшихся на ностальгии.


 И что Вы думаете? Я все же туда влез. Проделал все манипуляции: Фамилии,коды, адреса и прочая ахинея, но кода подтверждения так и не дождался. Плюнул и иду спать, если теперь усну. Попробую завтра снова, хотя завтра уже сегодня. Вы, Борборисыч, были правы, когда говорили, что быстрее отдадим концы, чем дождемся. Спасибо за помощь. Спокойной Вам ночи. С уважением, Bavenit.

----------


## REFIK

http://www.odnoklassniki.ua/guests?st.cmd=userGuests&st.layer.cmd=PopLayerClos  e&st._forceSetHistory=true&st._aid=LeftColumn_Even  ts_Guests        Не торопитесь "отдавать концы"!!!!  Прогуляйтесь пока здесь.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> shmidt-ua, большое спасибо. Я полагаю, что инцидент исчерпан? Со своей стороны надувать щеки не вижу причин, а что касается Вас, то Вам решать. В любом случае большое Вам спасибо, что сумели себя преодолеть. Bavenit.
> 
> P.S. Если бы Вы еще дали и сноску на "Мой мир", то Вам бы цены не было. В противном случае, с моими познаниями, мне долго придется "кувыркаться", чтобы попасть в указанный мир.


 А в чем инцидент, в том что я называю вещи своими именами ?  Впрочем и основатель темы freeo сказал Вам то же самое, но более мягко... *Простые* охи и ахи вы можете *просто* выражать через личные сообщения или через репутацию (нажимаете звехдочку под фото, отмечаете "одобряю" или "не одобряю" и в строчке открывшегося окна пишете пишете коммент) - поверьте, что большинству это не интересно...   Совсем другое дело, если вы сообщаете какой-то интересный факт , выкладываете фото,  рассказываете историю или хотя бы морскую байку !   :smileflag: 

Попасть в "Мой мир" очень просто - надо зарегистрировать себе почтовый ящик на www.mail.ru и "Мой мир" вам откроется автоматически как только нажмете на соответствующую кнопочку в верхней строчке. Потом справа в строчке поиска наберете имя с фамилией и получите список людей , а там уж по фото или  другим признакам выйдете на цель своего поиска.

Удачи !

----------


## Bavenit

> http://www.odnoklassniki.ua/guests?st.cmd=userGuests&st.layer.cmd=PopLayerClos  e&st._forceSetHistory=true&st._aid=LeftColumn_Even  ts_Guests        Не торопитесь "отдавать концы"!!!!  Прогуляйтесь пока здесь.


 REFIK, попробуем еще погулять. Спасибо.Bavenit.

----------


## Bavenit

> А в чем инцидент, в том что я называю вещи своими именами ?  Впрочем и основатель темы freeo сказал Вам то же самое, но более мягко... *Простые* охи и ахи вы можете *просто* выражать через личные сообщения или через репутацию (нажимаете звехдочку под фото, отмечаете "одобряю" или "не одобряю" и в строчке открывшегося окна пишете пишете коммент) - поверьте, что большинству это не интересно...   Совсем другое дело, если вы сообщаете какой-то интересный факт , выкладываете фото,  рассказываете историю или хотя бы морскую байку !  
> 
> Попасть в "Мой мир" очень просто - надо зарегистрировать себе почтовый ящик на www.mail.ru и "Мой мир" вам откроется автоматически как только нажмете на соответствующую кнопочку в верхней строчке. Потом справа в строчке поиска наберете имя с фамилией и получите список людей , а там уж по фото или  другим признакам выйдете на цель своего поиска.
> 
> Удачи !


 shmidt-ua, что касается freeo, то он сделал корректное замечание, которое я корректно принял. А Вам я советую снова прочесть свой перл, потому что я его повторять не хочу.
Для интереса просмотрел некоторые Ваши охи и ахи и они меня тоже не удовлетворили. Так что, прикажете мне Вас оскорблять? Простите, но мое воспитание не позволяет мне это делать. За сноску и помощь большое спасибо. Сейчас попробую. Все равно ночь будет без милосердия. Bavenit.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Для интереса просмотрел некоторые Ваши охи и ахи и они меня тоже не удовлетворили. Так что, прикажете мне Вас оскорблять? Простите, но мое воспитание не позволяет мне это делать.


 Если мои сообщения вас устаивают или не устраивают, то поставьте мне в репутацию плюс или минус - в отличие от вас я в основном оперирую фактами ! Вы же не смотря на воспитание не реагируете ни на какие замечания и продолжаете флудить ...
На сем заканчиваю, бо вижу что тоже перехожу на флуд

----------


## Bavenit

> Если мои сообщения вас устаивают или не устраивают, то поставьте мне в репутацию плюс или минус - в отличие от вас я в основном оперирую фактами ! Вы же не смотря на воспитание не реагируете ни на какие замечания и продолжаете флудить ...
> На сем заканчиваю, бо вижу что тоже перехожу на флуд


 Я продолжал флудить не по воспитанию, а по незнанию, что такое флуд. А мой анализ показал, что половина, если не больше, форумчан пишут то же, что и я. По-моему у Администрации форума есть функции санкций и только она может их применять. На замечание freeo я среагировал правильно не потому, что знал, а потому, что поверил ему, как более опытному человеку на Форуме. Ладно, пожалуй, я уйду с Форума, чтобы не раздражать Вас. Будьте счастливы!

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Я продолжал флудить не по воспитанию, а по незнанию, что такое флуд. А мой анализ показал, что половина, если не больше, форумчан пишут то же, что и я. По-моему у Администрации форума есть функции санкций и только она может их применять. На замечание freeo я среагировал правильно не потому, что знал, а потому, что поверил ему, как более опытному человеку на Форуме. Ладно, пожалуй, я уйду с Форума, чтобы не раздражать Вас. Будьте счастливы!


 Не хотел рыться в старом, но раз вы такие нежные , то вот ЭТО конечно же образец общения людей кичащихся своей воспитанностью :



> Живёт на форуме вонючее, колючее.... Таки да!!! Оно !!!


 


> не обращайте внимание. Его просто плохо воспитывали и, скорее всего, в хлеву.


 P.S.
Форум дело добровольное и если вы так болезненно реагируете на замечания , то это ваше право решать где вам лучше, но вот я еще больше убедился в правоте своих слов !
Удачи !

----------


## Bavenit

> + 100 !
> 
> Тема постепенно превращается в посиделки старых пердунов ...


 Если Вам, shmidt-ua, не хотелось, а Вы решились, то нужно было показывать не только следствие, но и причину. Я показываю Вам причину, которую Вам не захотелось показать. Ведь ЭТО вершина культуры. Это я убедился в том, что прав. Будьте здоровы! И поставим на этом точку, а то это уже напоминает мне Н.В.Гоголя: Как Иван Иванович поссорился c Иваном Никифоровичем.

----------


## REFIK

Господа форумчане! В настоящее время выпущен сборник стихов В.Ангелина. Желающие стать его обладателями могут обращаться по указанным мною ранее телефонам. Просьба определиться до праздников.Издательство торопит с выкупом тиража.

----------


## Bavenit

> Господа форумчане! В настоящее время выпущен сборник стихов В.Ангелина. Желающие стать его обладателями могут обращаться по указанным мною ранее телефонам. Просьба определиться до праздников.Издательство торопит с выкупом тиража.


 REFIK, я желаю заполучить экземпляр, но как это сделать иногородним? Bavenit.

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго здоровья. Вопрос: Которого В.Ангелина? Бывшего капитана СРТМ - Виктора Михайловича? Или я что-то путаю.

----------


## kursiv

> Никто не читал? Интересно было бы узнать мнение бывших моряков "Антарктики".


 Читаю...
Как-то уж слишком небрежно написано. 
В Ильичевском рыбпорту стоят рядом "Апшерон" и "Восток". Самая поздняя дата вероятности этого - 1993 год. Но в это время мобильные телефоны еще не были обычным содержимым дамских сумочек (если они бы вообще могли бы туда поместиться) и уж никак матрос портового буксира не мог отдыхать на палубе с ноутбуком.
В этом плане особенно выделяется 11 глава (дальше пока не читал): в квартире помощника капитана "Востока" Семшова идет разбор вчерашней предотходовой пьянки, но в этой же главе можно прочесть, что "Восток" в это время уже "прошел Босфор и выше в Средиземное море". Когда успел?
Да и в литературном отношении книга очень далека от "Трех минут молчания", имхо.

----------


## Bavenit

> Всем доброго здоровья. Вопрос: Которого В.Ангелина? Бывшего капитана СРТМ - Виктора Михайловича? Или я что-то путаю.


 По моему путаете, Боцман-0, скорее всего это Владимир Васильевич Ангелин. Поэт и капитан китобойного судна.

----------


## Bavenit

> Читаю...
> Как-то уж слишком небрежно написано. 
> В Ильичевском рыбпорту стоят рядом "Апшерон" и "Восток". Самая поздняя дата вероятности этого - 1993 год. Но в это время мобильные телефоны еще не были обычным содержимым дамских сумочек (если они бы вообще могли бы туда поместиться) и уж никак матрос портового буксира не мог отдыхать на палубе с ноутбуком.
> В этом плане особенно выделяется 11 глава (дальше пока не читал): в квартире помощника капитана "Востока" Семшова идет разбор вчерашней предотходовой пьянки, но в этой же главе можно прочесть, что "Восток" в это время уже "прошел Босфор и выше в Средиземное море". Когда успел?
> Да и в литературном отношении книга очень далека от "Трех минут молчания", имхо.


 kursiv, рад Вашему возвращению. Поддайте перцу. С уважением, Bavenit.

----------


## REFIK

> Всем доброго здоровья. Вопрос: Которого В.Ангелина? Бывшего капитана СРТМ - Виктора Михайловича? Или я что-то путаю.


 Капитаном СРТМ работал Виктор Ангелов. Речь идет о капитане китобойца Ангелине.

----------


## ОМУРП

> Капитаном СРТМ работал Виктор Ангелов. Речь идет о капитане китобойца Ангелине.


 \\\


А я хотел сказасть старым пердунам флудите солько ходите это ваша жизнь и тема для вас freeo вас простит это его часть жизни тоже а поцы которые этому мешают  пускай сосут........

----------


## freeo

> \\\
> 
> 
> А я хотел сказасть старым пердунам флудите солько ходите это ваша жизнь и тема для вас freeo вас простит это его часть жизни тоже а поцы которые этому мешают  пускай сосут........это им ближе или идут в иную тему надо будет конкректно уроем в парке ильича если наша мореходка им  ничего  не  дала в мозги


 Ну чувак, ты меня удивил-жесть!
Вроде приличный парень,   :smileflag:  
из бывших рефиков, а ругаешься как последний матрос
то сколь же надо выпить, что бы мозг уже не работал а 
Пальцы еще стучали по костяшкам клавы
Я думаю где-то 600-700 гр водочки
 :smileflag: )

----------


## Боцман-О

Рефику спасибо за уточнение. Попробую завтра прозвониться по поводу сборника стихов. Т.е. уже сегодня.

----------


## ОМУРП

> Ну чувак, ты меня удивил-жесть!
> Вроде приличный парень,   
> из бывших рефиков, а ругаешься как последний матрос
> то сколь же надо выпить, что бы мозг уже не работал а 
> Пальцы еще стучали по костяшкам клавы
> Я думаю где-то 600-700 гр водочки
> )


 freeo гдето так но за стариков обидно стало

----------


## Bavenit

> Ну чувак, ты меня удивил-жесть!
> Вроде приличный парень,   
> из бывших рефиков, а ругаешься как последний матрос
> то сколь же надо выпить, что бы мозг уже не работал а 
> Пальцы еще стучали по костяшкам клавы
> Я думаю где-то 600-700 гр водочки
> )


 freeo, откровенно говоря мне самому хотелось принять 600-700 гр. водочки и взреветь. Сдерживал себя как мог, но только потому, что уже не в состоянии принять на душу такое количество. Гнев ОМУРПа благороден. Ему за стариков стало обидно. Конечно это не метод, но не забывайте - посеешь ветер, пожнешь бурю. Этот взрыв должен был состояться. Хамству всегда нужно давать бой. Ведь на Ваше корректное замечание никто Вам ничего плохого не сказал, а приняли замечание и Вы даже сказали - ксенкс. А кто дал право хамить shmidt-ua? Вот и пусть пожинает бурю. С уважением, Bavenit.

P.S. Не помню где читал или смотрел фильм, человек на смертном одре сказал: Надо жить по-совести. Любить, жить и не тужить, никого не осуждать, никому не досаждать и наше Вам почтение. Возможно это надоумит
тех, кто так выпирает свои "значимости" перед другими.

----------


## kursiv

Артефакт (Одесса, б."Посёлок китобоев").

----------


## shmidt-ua

> shmidt-ua, большое спасибо. Я полагаю, что инцидент исчерпан? Со своей стороны надувать щеки не вижу причин, а что касается Вас, то Вам решать. В любом случае большое Вам спасибо, что сумели себя преодолеть. Bavenit.
> 
> P.S. Если бы Вы еще дали и сноску на "Мой мир", то Вам бы цены не было. В противном случае, с моими познаниями, мне долго придется "кувыркаться", чтобы попасть в указанный мир.


 Господин Бавенит, вы бы уж как-то определились в линии своего поведения - я не смотря на ваше воспитанное хамство подсказал и как человека найти и как в "Мой мир" попасть, а вы вначале заявляете что инцидент исчерпан, а потом опять за старое ... Решили вспомнить богатый опыт корабельных склок ?




> *Я продолжал флудить не по воспитанию,* а по незнанию, что такое флуд. А мой анализ показал, что половина, если не больше, форумчан пишут то же, что и я. По-моему у Администрации форума есть функции санкций и только она может их применять. На замечание freeo я среагировал правильно не потому, что знал, а потому, что поверил ему, как более опытному человеку на Форуме. Ладно, пожалуй, я уйду с Форума, чтобы не раздражать Вас. Будьте счастливы!


 


> Если Вам, shmidt-ua, не хотелось, а Вы решились, то нужно было показывать не только следствие, но и причину. Я показываю Вам причину, которую Вам не захотелось показать. Ведь ЭТО вершина культуры. Это я убедился в том, что прав. Будьте здоровы! *И поставим на этом точку,* а то это уже напоминает мне Н.В.Гоголя: Как Иван Иванович поссорился c Иваном Никифоровичем.


 


> freeo, откровенно говоря мне самому хотелось принять 600-700 гр. водочки и взреветь. Сдерживал себя как мог, но только потому, что уже не в состоянии принять на душу такое количество. Гнев ОМУРПа благороден. Ему за стариков стало обидно. Конечно это не метод, но не забывайте - посеешь ветер, пожнешь бурю. Этот взрыв должен был состояться. *Хамству всегда нужно давать бой.* Ведь на Ваше корректное замечание никто Вам ничего плохого не сказал, а приняли замечание и Вы даже сказали - ксенкс. А кто дал право хамить shmidt-ua? Вот и пусть пожинает бурю. С уважением, Bavenit.
> 
> P.S. Не помню где читал или смотрел фильм, человек на смертном одре сказал: Надо жить по-совести. Любить, жить и не тужить, никого не осуждать, никому не досаждать и наше Вам почтение. Возможно это надоумит
> тех, *кто так выпирает свои "значимости"* перед другими.


 Хм, прямо таки буря в стакане воды - тем более что все прячутся под никами ...    :smileflag: 

Ну , если вы не поняли меня с первого раза, то могу повторить более развернуто...

Господа, выпирающие свое показное воспитание и свои былые значимости - вы не на судне и вокруг вас нет холуев и жополизов (за редким исключением) ! Тут форум где все равны и эта тема не флудилка, так что извольте слушать то , что настрочили и соответственно заслужили ваши ники ! 

P.S.
Для тех кто в танке и не читал правил форума напоминаю уже в который раз, что у каждого форумчанина в профиле есть функция как для личных сообщений, так и для публичных.  Если вас уже никто не хочет слушать дома, а поговорить не о чем, но очень хочется, то не мешайте другим своим флудом (пустая безсмысленная болтовня, интересная только нескольким общающимся) и создайте себе какую-нибудь группу по интересу (открытую или закрытую) и общайтесь там себе на здоровье https://forumodua.com/group.php  - выбирайте кому что по душе 

На прямые оскорбления "воспитанной" пьяни отвечать тем же не буду - у меня иное воспитание (замечу, что я впервые упоминаю о своем воспитании в отличии от тех, кто на словах постоянно об этом талдычит)

Я все сказал ! 
Надеюсь, вы тоже поставите обещанную точку...  :smileflag:

----------


## shmidt-ua

*Траулер «Спарта» уже 10 дней терпит бедствие* 

Экипаж российского траулера «Спарта», который терпит бедствие в Антарктике, в понедельник, 26 декабря, начал перекачку топлива на подошедший к нему накануне южнокорейский ледокол «Араон». Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на владельца «Спарты», владивостокскую компанию «Антей», избавившись от топлива, судно получит дополнительную плавучесть.

Тогда экипаж сможет капитально заделать пробоину, которая образовалась в подводной части корпуса «Спарты».

Российский траулер, приписанный к порту Совгавань Хабаровского края (ранее сообщалось, что к порту Петропавловска-Камчатского), занимался добычей клыкача, когда получил пробоину, столкнувшись с льдиной. Это произошло еще 16 декабря, однако ледокол смог добраться до «Спарты» только теперь.

Ранее к траулеру подлетали новозеландские военные самолеты, сбросившие морякам инструменты, с помощью которых те смогли наложить на пробоину пластырь и остановить течь.

На борту «Спарты» находятся 15 россиян, включая капитана, 16 индонезийцев и один гражданин Украины.

http://www.kuzbass85.ru/2011/12/26/rossiya-glavnoe-72/

----------


## freeo

> *Траулер «Спарта» уже 10 дней терпит бедствие* 
> 
> Экипаж российского траулера «Спарта», который терпит бедствие в Антарктике, в понедельник, 26 декабря, начал перекачку топлива на подошедший к нему накануне южнокорейский ледокол «Араон». Как сообщает ИТАР-ТАСС со ссылкой на владельца «Спарты», владивостокскую компанию «Антей», избавившись от топлива, судно получит дополнительную плавучесть.
> 
> 
> Тогда экипаж сможет капитально заделать пробоину, которая образовалась в подводной части корпуса «Спарты».
> Российский траулер, приписанный к порту Совгавань Хабаровского края (ранее сообщалось, что к порту Петропавловска-Камчатского), занимался добычей клыкача, когда получил пробоину, столкнувшись с льдиной. Это произошло еще 16 декабря, однако ледокол смог добраться до «Спарты» только теперь.
> 
> Ранее к траулеру подлетали новозеландские военные самолеты, сбросившие морякам инструменты, с помощью которых те смогли наложить на пробоину пластырь и остановить течь.
> ...


 Показывали по телику в новостях, жуть конечно -ничего не скажешь и не поделаешь (до ближайшего острова тысячи миль)
обычно там еще чилийцы промысел ведут, и должны быть 100% круизные суда-у них в это время высокий сезон и каждую неделю выходы с туристами к Антарктиде из Урушайи
я тоже побывал на промысле в тех широтах-ловили клыкача на "Чауде" , вкусная рыбка и природа обалденная
айсберги, киты c касатками, кашалоты
 Южная Георгия и Фокленды
эх, аж занастальгировал
 :smileflag:

----------


## vasilek52

Добрый день, уважаемые бывшие моряки Антарктики! С наступающим Новым годом вас! Крепкого здоровья, долгих лет жизни вам и вашим близким, всего самого-самого доброго! И еще, разумеется, искреннего общения на форуме в будущем! Ведь мы вспоминаем не просто организацию, не просто суда, а вспоминаем свою молодость, прошедшую в морях-океанах...
С искренним уважением, Vasilek52.

----------


## REFIK

Выполняю свое обещание.Полноформатная копия памятного фотоальбома "Жил- был "ВОСТОК" часть 1  http://video.yandex.ua/users/ol-rudencko/view/2/

----------


## REFIK

"Жил-был "ВОСТОК"  часть 2http://video.yandex.ua/users/ol-rudencko/view/1/

----------


## slav59

Китобоев, рыбаков, всех причастных до МРХ СССР с Новым 2012-м годом!!! Здоровья ВАМ, неугасимой энергии которую мы аккумулировали там -  на широтах тропических и ревущих, атлантических, тихоокенских, индийских и северных. Мы "пахали" Мировой океан.  Среди нас были разные люди, но нас объединяло одно слово - экипаж.

----------


## REFIK

Видеоальбом  "Встреча востоковцев 2010 часть 1   http://video.yandex.ua/users/ol-rudencko/view/4/                                                                                               часть 2  http://video.yandex.ua/users/ol-rudencko/view/3/

----------


## Kitoboi

Всем удачи, здоровья и надежд!!!

Шумит у моря самый старый
В Одессе Пушкинский платан.
А рядом в орденах, усталый,
Грустит о прошлом капитан...

А грустит потому, что:

Ушли в отставку - не вернулись
В родную гавань корабли,
Но годы птицей встрепенулись
И в юность память увели...

Взволнован он, как перед боем,
И вдруг, как призраки, вдали,
Идущие волшебным строем,
Моряк увидел корабли...

Как быстро и умело "увели" кормильцев сотен тысяч семей моряков и только во сне можно увидеть их волшебный строй.

С уважением КДП "Китобой"

----------


## AG-ents

Кто знает, какой тип ТР  ?

*Недалеко от Курил терпит аварию рефрижератор "Ирина"*

 Рефрижератор "Ирина", следовавший с грузом мороженой рыбы из Охотского моря во Владивосток, попал в шторм и терпит крушение недалеко от курильского острова Кунашир. При развороте винт судна задел грунт, двигатель заглох и в машинное отделение начала поступать вода.

 Кроме того, судно начало крениться, и капитан Борис Клипак принял решение эвакуировать весь экипаж в составе 19 человек на пришедший на помощь рефрижератор "Татарстан". Пострадавшие, все граждане России, уже доставлены в порт Южно-Курильск. Судно "Ирина" пока остается на плаву, на его борту находится 560 тонн мороженой рыбы, более 105 тонн мазута, а также 40 тонн дизельного топлива и 6 тонн смазочного масла.

 Для спасения рефрижератора из сахалинского порта Корсаков вышло спасательное судно "Атлас", однако, мешает продолжающийся шторм. Ожидается, что "Атлас" сможет прибыть к месту происшествия только завтра к полудню и попытается взять рефрижератор на буксир для транспортировки во Владивосток.


http://www.1tv.ru/news/social/195732 - видео

----------


## Боцман-О

Вглядитесь в эти снимки. В этих базах больше сходства чем разницы. По размерам они почти одинаковы. Сделаны почти в одни и те же года только с той разницей, что "Восток" (с помпой) был объявлен експериментальным, единственным в мире судном, а другое (без "лапши на уши") просто для королевских ВМС. Снимал (плавбазу ВМС) лично сам в п. Портсмут, 2007г. 
Верь после этого, что "Восток" делали сугубо для "рыбалки", хотя все знают, что при советах не было судов "просто так"! 
СРТМы шли как суда сопровождения с рельсами для тележек(глуб. бомб) через всю кормовую палубу.
А "Восток" как плавбаза снабжения + госпиталь. :грабли:

----------


## Bavenit

> Вложение 3615489Вложение 3615490
> Вглядитесь в эти снимки. В этих базах больше сходства чем разницы. По размерам они почти одинаковы. Сделаны почти в одни и те же года только с той разницей, что "Восток" (с помпой) был объявлен експериментальным, единственным в мире судном, а другое (без "лапши на уши") просто для королевских ВМС. Снимал (плавбазу ВМС) лично сам в п. Портсмут, 2007г. 
> Верь после этого, что "Восток" делали сугубо для "рыбалки", хотя все знают, что при советах не было судов "просто так"! 
> СРТМы шли как суда сопровождения с рельсами для тележек(глуб. бомб) через всю кормовую палубу.
> А "Восток" как плавбаза снабжения + госпиталь.


 Боцман-0, а Вы не могли бы дать ТТД этой плавбазы? Явное сходство только в спаренной трубе. Остальное не имеет никакого сходства. Да и по водоизмещению видно невооруженным взглядом, что не отвечает водоизмещению РПБ "Восток". Когда и где она сошла со стапеля? Вот тогда только можно будет о чем-то поговорить.

----------


## odesat

а в чем, собственно, сомнения - еще на стр.15 этой же темы обсуждалось



> Китобойные суда изначально, как и весь гражданский флот, который строился на заводах СССР и стран СЭВ, как резервный флот для военных целей, имели мобмилизационное оборудовани и могли за 24 часа в заводских условиях стать военными кораблями.
> ....
> После рейса, с выходом флотилии в Черное море проводилось генеральное учение совместно с ВМФ и ВВС - надводные корабли, подлодки, авиация.


 что подтверждается участниками событий

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем нашим доброго времени суток. Задавать вопрос о ТТД такого судна постсоветскому боцману не только не уместно, но и не корректно. Это могли знать те, кто зарабатывал хлеб на этом деле, да и то на самом высшем уровне. Имею ввиду те времена когда это всё было за 7-мью печатями. Думаю сейчас при помощи иннета что-то можно найти по названию этого судна, а вернее по бортовому номеру. Но я сменил место работы, а название и номер не озаботился запоминать. Наблюдал эту базу в течении 3-х лет и, наблюдая раннее базу "Восток" в течении 12-ти лет, могу уверенно говорить о БОЛЬШОМ сходстве этих баз! Фото сделанно с телефонной камеры - "мордохвата"  и поэтому создаётся впечатление неказистого судёнышка для тех, кто зациклился на "Востоке". Я тоже, в своё время, гордился нашей базой, но жизнь есть жизнь, наши глаза и уши открыты. Не всё познаётся в "биде".
Когда я показал фото "Востока" англ. капитану судна (на котором работал) и попросил его сравнить с их плавбазой он, смеясь, ответил - "Вери гуд джоб оф совьет юнион секрет сервис!" После моего пояснения, что у нас это рыбообраб. база (онли), капитан продолжал смеяться.
Если принципиально кому-то нужно название и номер этой базы, то со временем(около 3-х месяцев) я мог бы узнать через ребят, продолжающих там работать. Просто меня могут не так понять свои же, даже если попытаюсь объяснить им зачем мне это надо.

----------


## Боцман-О

Нашёл ещё фото этой базы. Таки номер есть!  А 387! Ищите в иннете и обрящете.
По размеру эта база больше авианосца, английского.

----------


## Kitoboi

Согласен с Bavenit кроме труб - никакого сходства. Размеры РПБ"Восток" приняты за основу из проекта КБ "Сов.Украина", примерно такое же и водоизмещение. Назначение РПБ-добыча рыбы собственными  рыбодобывающими судами (РДС) и переработка свежего сырья на собственном консервном заводе. На РПБ установлено несколько десятков уникальных устройств и оборудования, которые были изготовлены в единственном в мире экземпляре. к примеру судоподьемное устройство (СПУ), на некоторые устройства документация была засекречена. Я уже писал, что в советские времена любое гражданское судно изначально проектировалось и строилось под вариант мобилизационного назначения, документация также была под грифом и на судах отсутствовала. А насчет рельсов на судах СРТМах - глупость, я уже писал, что рельсы для сбрасывания мин по бортам и фундаменты под пушки и торпедные аппараты устанавливались на китобойных судах.

----------


## Kitoboi

!3-е и пятница по судовому времени, 2012 год-высокосный - Круизный лайнер "Коста Конкордия" терпит бедствие и скорее всего крушение. Уже есть жертвы.
13-е апреля, пятница, 1912 год-высокосный, а 14-го "Титаник" потерпел крушение.
Три месяца разделяют столетие этих двух крупнейших лайнеров.  РОК!?!?!  СУДЬБА!?!?!

----------


## Боцман-О

"А насчет рельсов на судах СРТМах - глупость, я уже писал, что рельсы для сбрасывания мин по бортам и фундаменты под пушки и торпедные аппараты устанавливались на китобойных судах.[/QUOTE]"

День добрый всем участникам интересных споров. Отвечаю по СРТМ: За обеими трубами, л/пр/бб, на палубе есть фундаменты именно для торпедных аппаратов. На баке, над центральным клюзом, прямо на на ф/борте, фундамент для крупнокалиберного пулемёта, точно такой же на козырьке полубака("вертолётной"). Два ряда рельс - именно для тележек с гл.бомбами. Всё это настолько точно, что можно узнать на заводе в Николаеве, где в 80-х был на переоборудовании СРТМ"Тархан". По военному времени отводится 24 часа на переоборудование. "Тархан" переоборудовался один месяц! На судне, из экипажа, были: капитан - М.Г.Белый,царствие ему небесное; второй мех; эл.мех; 3-и матроса и 1-н моторист. После установок вооружения судно вышло на стрельбы в Черное море. Дали длинную очередь с носового пулемёта и больше решили не из чего не стрелять т.к. по судну во многих местах поотваливалась изоляция и крепления электротрасс. Из руководства "Антарктики" на борту никого не было, только вояки(до 70-ти чел.) и часть экипажа, о которой я писал выше. По возвращению в завод, через пару дней, на судне возник пожар и выгорела вся жилая часть пр/борта. Потом комиссия установила - возгорание пошло от салона экипажа, предположительно облита была переборка бензином или растворителем из бутылки. Покойный М.Г. Белый грешил на новенького матросика, присланного из кадров по приходу с "учений" и замененного вскоре после пожара(!?). Ремонт судна был за счёт завода и длился больше месяца, но сделан был очень качественно, даже гарью нигде не пахло.
Жаль, конечно, что для многих(людей в годах) интернет - "непостижимая" наука, а то б здесь многие утверждающиеся аксиомы рассыпались бы в прах.

----------


## freeo

в общем то google рулит как всегда!
обе базы конечно не сестры-близняшки 
но то что имеется сходство и не только внешне-это точно!!!!!!
читаем и сравниваем)))

РПБ "ВОСТОК" 
класс -плавбаза
Год постройки судна: 1971.
Длина (м) - 224
Ширина(м)- 28
Осадка в грузу (м)-10
Водоизмещение (т) 43400
Скорость хода (уз) 18,5
Мощность главных двигателей -25083 л.с (19100 кВт)

RFA "Fort Victoria" (A387)
класс -плавбаза
Год постройки судна: 1986.
Длина (м) - 204
Ширина(м)- 30
Осадка в грузу (м)-9,7
Водоизмещение (т) 31000
Скорость хода (уз) 22
Мощность главных двигателей- 2 по 13000 л.с(18,704 кВт)

----------


## Bavenit

> Всем нашим доброго времени суток. Задавать вопрос о ТТД такого судна постсоветскому боцману не только не уместно, но и не корректно. Это могли знать те, кто зарабатывал хлеб на этом деле, да и то на самом высшем уровне. Имею ввиду те времена когда это всё было за 7-мью печатями. Думаю сейчас при помощи иннета что-то можно найти по названию этого судна, а вернее по бортовому номеру. Но я сменил место работы, а название и номер не озаботился запоминать. Наблюдал эту базу в течении 3-х лет и, наблюдая раннее базу "Восток" в течении 12-ти лет, могу уверенно говорить о БОЛЬШОМ сходстве этих баз! Фото сделанно с телефонной камеры - "мордохвата"  и поэтому создаётся впечатление неказистого судёнышка для тех, кто зациклился на "Востоке". Я тоже, в своё время, гордился нашей базой, но жизнь есть жизнь, наши глаза и уши открыты. Не всё познаётся в "биде".
> Когда я показал фото "Востока" англ. капитану судна (на котором работал) и попросил его сравнить с их плавбазой он, смеясь, ответил - "Вери гуд джоб оф совьет юнион секрет сервис!" После моего пояснения, что у нас это рыбообраб. база (онли), капитан продолжал смеяться.
> Если принципиально кому-то нужно название и номер этой базы, то со временем(около 3-х месяцев) я мог бы узнать через ребят, продолжающих там работать. Просто меня могут не так понять свои же, даже если попытаюсь объяснить им зачем мне это надо.


 Боцман-0, позвольте с Вами не согласиться. Такой вопрос задавать даже постсоветскому боцману уместно и корректно. Вы являетесь носителем информации как и все остальные форумчане и, возможно, я подчеркиваю, возможно, Вы располагали ТТД, имея такие фотоматериалы. Но если их нет, то и суда нет. Это не основание для напоминания, что мы зацикленные на РПБ "Восток".
Если Вам, через Ваших друзей, все же удастся добыть такие данные, то не забудьте поделиться. Будем очень благодарны.

----------


## Боцман-О

Спасибо модератору за ТТД. Сам времени не имею, занимаюсь более земными делами - "повинные" работы по дому, как никак в отпуске.
Обоих КМД прошу не дуться. Я, когда увидел эту базу, чуть не подпрыгнул. Живьём она смотрится, с воды, ну как трошки переделанный "Восток".

----------


## Bavenit

> в общем то google рулит как всегда!
> обе базы конечно не сестры-близняшки 
> но то что имеется сходство и не только внешне-это точно!!!!!!
> читаем и сравниваем)))
> 
> РПБ "ВОСТОК" 
> класс -плавбаза
> Год постройки судна: 1971.
> Длина (м) - 224
> ...


 Большое спасибо, freeo. Разница ощутимая и по размерениям и
по назначению, а вот годы постройки говорят о том , что наша РПБ "Восток" была построена на 15 лет раньше и это большой плюс в сравнении. И совершенно напрасно иностранный капитан смеялся, а Боцман-0 упрекал нас в том, что мы любуемся "Востоком" и не видим великих успехов на Западе. Видим мы все, хотя и стары. Сама по себе плавбаза, как инженерное сооружение, мне очень понравилась. Все, что касается оборудования по военно-морскому циклу, то я полностью согласен с Китобоем по оборудованию на китобойных судах, а что касается СРТМов, то я на них не был, но думаю, если Боцман-0 утверждает, то оснований ему не верить нет. А на последок я скажу, что оборудовать все гражданские суда по военно-морскому циклу нас научил Запад.
И это не наша прихоть, а прискорбная необходимость. И показал это опыт конвоев во второй мировой войне.

----------


## Боцман-О

Жаль что я не знал даты постройки этой базы, а то б посмеялся англу в ответ. Но, повторяю, в живую сходство очень сильное. Трубы, правда, очень большие, но если середину зафаршировать как на "Востоке", а шкафуты вдоль надстройки зашить и сделать косые прорези, то это был бы "Восток-2". С кормы на этом судне взлётная площадка и ЦПУ полётами, там иногда стояли "Хариеры". А на внутренних порталах тоже выдвижные приспособы для свешивания рукавов. При мне они сдавали остатки на баржи, перед постановкой в завод.

----------


## Боцман-О

[ATTACH=CONFIG]3626910[/ATTACH/

Судну чуть более 5-ти лет! Вот так и пятница, вот так и 13-е!

----------


## Bavenit

> Жаль что я не знал даты постройки этой базы, а то б посмеялся англу в ответ. Но, повторяю, в живую сходство очень сильное. Трубы, правда, очень большие, но если середину зафаршировать как на "Востоке", а шкафуты вдоль надстройки зашить и сделать косые прорези, то это был бы "Восток-2". С кормы на этом судне взлётная площадка и ЦПУ полётами, там иногда стояли "Хариеры". А на внутренних порталах тоже выдвижные приспособы для свешивания рукавов. При мне они сдавали остатки на баржи, перед постановкой в завод.


 Если Вы, Боцман-0, видите сходство, а дата говорит о том, что наша база на 15 лет раньше построена, то наверное иностранный капитан смеялся, что это они скопировали РПБ "Восток", а не мы их. Як казав Т.Г.Шевченко: Любить чуже и свого не чурайтесь. А мы, как правило, восторгаемся только чужим.

----------


## Борборисыч

И в советском ВМФ было что-то похожее  http://flot.sevastopol.info/ship/vspomog/berezina.htm

----------


## Bavenit

> И в советском ВМФ было что-то похожее  http://flot.sevastopol.info/ship/vspomog/berezina.htm


 Спасибо, Борборисыч, Вы, как всегда, во время. Меня радует больше всего то, что и "Березина" была заложена в 1972, а вступила в строй в 1977 году. Это снова значительно раньше, чем "Fort Victoria" A 387, а, стало быть, и ее скопировали у нас, а не мы у них. Знай наших! Я говорю об этом потому, что некоторые форуммены утверждают, что видят сходство.

----------


## Bavenit

> Спасибо модератору за ТТД. Сам времени не имею, занимаюсь более земными делами - "повинные" работы по дому, как никак в отпуске.
> Обоих КМД прошу не дуться. Я, когда увидел эту базу, чуть не подпрыгнул. Живьём она смотрится, с воды, ну как трошки переделанный "Восток".


 Боцман-0, не берите в голову. Я и не собирался дуться. Думаю, что и другой КМД того же мнения. Нас и не так оскорбляли, а мы не умерли и "корону" не потеряли. Идет полемика и нужно с этим считаться. Занимайтесь отпускными делами спокойно и да хранит Вас Господь!

----------


## Bavenit

> Боцман-0, не берите в голову. Я и не собирался дуться. Думаю, что и другой КМД того же мнения. Нас и не так оскорбляли, а мы не умерли и "корону" не потеряли. Идет полемика и нужно с этим считаться. Занимайтесь отпускными делами спокойно и да хранит Вас Господь!


 P.S.  Боцман-0, подтвердите получение ответа на ЛС, а то у меня 
       нет полной уверенности в том, что оно прошло.

----------


## Боцман-О

Спасибо, ответ прошёл. У меня была та же байда, но всё ОК.

----------


## vermax

Доброго всем времени суток! Пишу немного не в тему, но может быть, кто-нибудь сможет помочь. Мой отец ходил на "Советской Украине" от ЧПОРП " Антарктика". Теперь ему нужны данные по зарплате с 1979 по 1989гг. для оформления пенсии. Кто-нибудь сталкивался с этой проблемой? Куда нужно обратиться с запросом? Буду очень благодарна за помощь.

----------


## odesat

> мы ходили за справками на Пироговскую, 29
> 
> http://www.archives.gov.ua/Archives/index.php?ra15
> 
> ну и позвонить предварительно не помешает


 удачи

----------


## vermax

> удачи


 ОК, спасибо за информацию!

----------


## vasilek52

Уважаемые бывшие китобои и востоковцы! Есть возможность и желание написать книгу о китобоях, рассчитываю на поддержку китобоев в смысле предоставления материалов и воспоминаний о китобойном промысле, об интересных случаях из вашей жизни на промысле и на берегу. Буду весьма признателен за поддержку. Сам я сделал всего один рейс на китобойце, этого, сами понимаете, маловато, чтобы достаточно полно осознать "прелести" китобойных рейсов, и уж тем более недостаточно для материала на книгу. Тем более с тех пор прошло около сорока лет. Правда, всех членов экипажа, за исключением двоих-троих человек, помню по именам до сих пор. Надеюсь на вашу поддержку. Таким морякам как Bavenit есть о чем рассказать, чем поделиться. А одесские китобои достойны того, чтобы о них и книги писались, и песни слагались, и фильмы снимались. Мой электронный адрес: [email protected]
С искренним уважением Vasilek52.

----------


## Kitoboi

> Уважаемые бывшие китобои и востоковцы! Есть возможность и желание написать книгу о китобоях, рассчитываю на поддержку китобоев в смысле предоставления материалов и воспоминаний о китобойном промысле, об интересных случаях из вашей жизни на промысле и на берегу. Буду весьма признателен за поддержку. Сам я сделал всего один рейс на китобойце, этого, сами понимаете, маловато, чтобы достаточно полно осознать "прелести" китобойных рейсов, и уж тем более недостаточно для материала на книгу. Тем более с тех пор прошло около сорока лет. Правда, всех членов экипажа, за исключением двоих-троих человек, помню по именам до сих пор. Надеюсь на вашу поддержку. Таким морякам как Bavenit есть о чем рассказать, чем поделиться. А одесские китобои достойны того, чтобы о них и книги писались, и песни слагались, и фильмы снимались. Мой электронный адрес: [email protected]
> С искренним уважением Vasilek52.


 Vasilek52
О китобоях очень много книг, воспоминаний, фильмов и даже гимн Одессы и известная "Белая акация", пару месяцев назад вышла   прекрасно иллюстрированная  книга (правда на украинском языке) "Одеськi китобiйники та рыбалки".  Мое мнение - один рейс на китобойце да еще сорок лет назад недостаточно будет для того, чтобы у Вас что-то живое получилось. Извините. Не советую. А вот приобрести литературу с великолепными стихами В.Ангелина, В.Качурина, прозу И.Неверова, массу материала из Интернета не мешало бы.
А так желаю успеха.

----------


## vasilek52

Уважаемый Китобой! Я тоже слышал, что о китобоях написано много книг, поставлены фильмы, но ни одной книги, правда, не встречал и ни одного фильма о китобоях не видел. Кроме, разумеется, "Белой акации". Моя задумка не в том, чтобы создать какой-то шедевр, а просто-напросто рассказать о конкретных людях, названных своими именами, представить их портреты по-возможности максимально достоверно, и будет вообще прекрасно, если текст удастся дополнить фотографиями. Жаль, что Вы не поддерживаете эту идею, Вам наверняка есть чем поделиться. Что касается сомнений в успехе, то полной гарантии, естественно, нет, тем более сейчас в книгоиздательстве, как и во многих других отраслях, моду диктует пресловутая коммерческая целесообразность. Может так получиться, что в недалеком будущем книга о китобоях не заинтересует ни одно издательство. Но это уже другой вопрос.
Vasilek52

----------


## kursiv

> вышла   прекрасно иллюстрированная  книга (*правда* на украинском языке)


 Это возмутительно! 
Неужели и иллюстрации тоже?

----------


## freeo

> Vasilek52
> Мое мнение - один рейс на китобойце да еще сорок лет назад недостаточно будет для того, чтобы у Вас что-то живое получилось. Извините. Не советую.


 Ув. Kitoboi 
"Человек, который говорит, что это невозможно сделать, никогда не должен мешать тому, кто это делает"
Это один из законов Мэрфи
))
Если сами-
не хотите
не умеете 
нет вдохновения
нет таланта
или ленитесь
 (тут можно  долго продолжать и подыскивать синонимы)  делать -не мешайте другим!!!!!
У вас наверняка есть фото архивы из рейсов -и хотя бы ими помогли бы!

Ув. Vasilek52
У меня есть несколько сотен фотографий в электронном виде с хорошим разрешением(для полиграфии пойдут)
Материалы были взяты у бывших китобоев с разрешением на использование их в различных целях, в том числе и в средствах массовой информации.
У нас тут вокруг одни добрые дяди..могут только посоветовать ничего не делать))
Не обращайте внимание на эти глупости и не бросайте задуманное!
если вам нужны будут фотоматериалы я их с удовольствием предоставлю !
http://vkontakte.ru/album147198128_143078885
удачи вам!!!!

----------


## vasilek52

Спасибо, Freeo!
Рад обрести единомышленника в задуманном. Собственно, мы все тут единомышленники, просто на некоторые вопросы смотрим по разному. Думаю, никого не удивлю, если скажу, что немало бывших моряков "Антарктики" свою морскую эпопею изрядно подзабыли. Приехав однажды в Одессу, первым делом стал обзванивать флотских друзей, чтобы встретиться, пообщаться, вспомнить рейсы, ребят. И один из таких удивленно воскликнул:
- Зачем тебе эти воспоминания? Прошло уже столько лет...
Я, честно говоря, не нашелся, что ответить. Да, много лет прошло, но "Антарктика" не забывается. И не забудется. А кто забыл, у того, по-моему, не просто короткая память, а черствая душа.
Еще раз спасибо за поддержку.
С уважением, vasilek52.

----------


## Kitoboi

> Это возмутительно! 
> Неужели и иллюстрации тоже?


 Украинский язык - один из красивейших, однако в этой книге технический перевод слабоват. Фотографии посмотрите и сами оцените.

----------


## AG-ents

> Ув. Kitoboi 
> "Человек, который говорит, что это невозможно сделать, никогда не должен мешать тому, кто это делает"
> Это один из законов Мэрфи
> ))
> Если сами-
> не хотите
> не умеете 
> нет вдохновения
> нет таланта
> ...


 + 1000 %




> *Есть возможность и желание* написать книгу о китобоях, рассчитываю на поддержку китобоев в смысле предоставления материалов и воспоминаний о китобойном промысле, об интересных случаях из вашей жизни на промысле и на берегу. Буду весьма признателен за поддержку.


 Как я понимаю человек хочет издать сборник рассказов - уверен, что и авторство (при желании самих авторов) будет соблюдено !

Так зачем ему мешать и отговаривать, если сам не хочешь или не имеешь такой возможности ?
Непонятно ...

----------


## Kitoboi

От freeo:
...У меня есть несклько сотен фотографий... см. на http

Все эти фотографии имеют законных владельцев, "слизаны" они freeo из книги "Командор Алексей Соляник" один к одному и постранично без никаких ссылок на авторов. изд. Таврия, г.Симферополь, Горького. 5. 2006 г. На каком основании кто-то может использовать их в различных целях - это в каких?
Касательно "Закона Мерфи" - аналога русского "Закона подлости". Это что: нет таланта - укради?

----------


## Kitoboi

Для vasilek 52 и AG-ents
Попутного ветра. Желательно не ОДНАЖДЫ приехать в Одессу, овеянную морским и рыбацким  трудом и славой каждой семьи, увековеченной Гимном и Костей с рыбачкой Соней.
Смотрите "Белую акацию", читайте поэзию Владимира Ангелина, земля ему пухом, Вячеслава Качурина, позавчера ему исполнилось 70 лет, Слава с Юбилеем!!! Читайте прозу Игоря Неверова. Смотрите фильмы С.Когана "Советский китобой", В.Кондратьева "Вижу кита", "Ждите нас в мае"...
Пару месяцев назад вышла отличная книга с очень ПОЛИГРАФИЧЕСКИМИ в полном смысле фотографиями "Одесские китобои и рыбаки", сейчас в печати книга под условным пока названием "Антарктика".
... не пропустите.
Семьям моряков, китобоев, почитателям всего доброго!

----------


## freeo

> От freeo:
> ...У меня есть несклько сотен фотографий... см. на http
> 
> Все эти фотографии имеют законных владельцев, "слизаны" они freeo из книги "Командор Алексей Соляник" один к одному и постранично без никаких ссылок на авторов. изд. Таврия, г.Симферополь, Горького. 5. 2006 г. На каком основании кто-то может использовать их в различных целях - это в каких?
> Касательно "Закона Мерфи" - аналога русского "Закона подлости". Это что: нет таланта - укради?


 Ув Kitoboi, находясь в столь почтенном возрасте, прожив  70 лет, Вы должны бы уже знать что для любых обвинений, а особенно  в воровстве, должны быть очень веские доказательства. 
воровство на флоте-очень серьезное преступление.(и Вы не можете об этом не помнить-как много бы не прошло лет с того момента как ушли из флота).за которое член экипажа немедленно списывался на берег- "крыс"  и комиссаров на флоте ненавидели
Я понятия не имею об этой книжке, вы тут пишите и ссылаетесь на нее-по вашему что фотографии опубликованные в этой книге и мои не могут взяты из одних и тех же перво-источников?
Я могу лишь одно сказать, что вы всегда можете определить с чего были сделаны копии фотографий которые я выложил в сеть.
Достаточно посмотреть на качество и разрешение файлов, которые есть у меня в наличии.(отсканировать фото с книги с хорошим разрешением и качеством очень трудно)
И самый существенный факт доказывающий что я прав-я могу предоставить любому желающему, в том числе и Вам, информацию у кого я брал (бывшие китобои и члены их семей) личные архивы и фотоальбомы для оцифровки.
Не надо делать столь опрометчивых и скоропалительных заявлений-особенно публично
Иначе форумчане которые читают эти ваши обвинительные посты сочтут Вас как минимум балаболкой.
))))

----------


## Kitoboi

> + 1000 %
> 
> 
> 
> Как я понимаю человек хочет издать сборник рассказов - уверен, что и авторство (при желании самих авторов) будет соблюдено !
> 
> Так зачем ему мешать и отговаривать, если сам не хочешь или не имеешь такой возможности ?
> Непонятно ...


 Хотелось бы узнать с какими рассказами он собирается издать сборник?
Для сборника необходимо как минимум стать кандидатом в члены Союза писателей хотя бы р-на Молдаванки.

----------


## Kitoboi

Для freeo

Сравнение:
Фото 2- стр. 8 книги; фото 3 - стр. 10; фото 4 - стр. 11; фото 5 - стр. 12; фото 6,7 - стр. 13; фото 8 - стр. 14; фото 9 - стр. 15; фото 10 - стр. 16; фото 11 - стр. 18; фото 12, 13, 14 - стр.19. И так до конца. Какое совпадение!!!

----------


## freeo

> Для freeo
> 
> Сравнение:
> Фото 2- стр. 8 книги; фото 3 - стр. 10; фото 4 - стр. 11; фото 5 - стр. 12; фото 6,7 - стр. 13; фото 8 - стр. 14; фото 9 - стр. 15; фото 10 - стр. 16; фото 11 - стр. 18; фото 12, 13, 14 - стр.19. И так до конца. Какое совпадение!!!


 Для тех кто в танке)))
Kitoboi- не хочешь ничего слышать-то не услышишь- читай внимательно...построчно вникая в смысл написанного ниже:
Я писал уже ранее-Я понятия не имею об этой книжке.
Я ее ни разу не держал в руках.
Скорее всего (я вижу это так) автор книги и я брали фотографии у одних и тех же людей.
Далее..в книге которую ты приводишь в качестве доказательства  должны быть указанны источники фотографий(посмотри внимательно в конце или в начале  книги должны быть фамилии)
если их там нет, то автор книги как то некрасиво поступил с чужой интеллектуальной собственностью, и не надо тебе приводить в пример этот источник воровства интеллектуальной собственности
так как в отличии от автора этой книги который решил заработать на этих фотографиях (сколько  книга стоит, напиши нам тут ?) 
я предоставляю фотографии совершенно бесплатно
чувствуешь разницу????
что фотографии опубликованные в этой книге и фотографии опубликованные мной в сети- не могут быть взяты из одних и тех же перво-источников?
Если эти доводы не устраивают-позвоните людям у которых я брал альбомы для оцифровки, я на вскидку сразу вспомнил троих-
Осипенко Стас, он прошел путь от котельного машиниста китобойца АКФ Слава, до второго механика РПБ Восток 
Никитин Валерий работал рефиком на базе Советская Украина
Нужин Евгений (у него на китобойцах и потом на базе работал отец)
Они предоставили мне свои личные архивы, и в дальнейшем брали архивы у других китобоев.
На этом полемику предлагаю закончить.
И вам не хворать-Попутного ветра.

----------


## AG-ents

> Для vasilek 52 и AG-ents
> Попутного ветра. *Желательно не ОДНАЖДЫ приехать в Одессу*, овеянную морским и рыбацким  трудом и славой каждой семьи, увековеченной Гимном и Костей с рыбачкой Соней.
> Смотрите "Белую акацию", читайте поэзию Владимира Ангелина, земля ему пухом, Вячеслава Качурина, позавчера ему исполнилось 70 лет, Слава с Юбилеем!!! Читайте прозу Игоря Неверова. Смотрите фильмы С.Когана "Советский китобой", В.Кондратьева "Вижу кита", "Ждите нас в мае"...
> Пару месяцев назад вышла отличная книга с очень ПОЛИГРАФИЧЕСКИМИ в полном смысле фотографиями "Одесские китобои и рыбаки", сейчас в печати книга под условным пока названием "Антарктика".
> ... не пропустите.
> Семьям моряков, китобоев, почитателям всего доброго!


 Уважаемый (?) китобой ,
А к чему эта истерика на вполне резонные вопросы и замечания ? ? ?
Вы знаете кто я и уверены, что я однажды приезжал в Одессу ?   :smileflag: 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *М-дааа*Еще один пример, что возраст не всегда достоинство, а с определенного периода становится недостатком ...  :(

----------


## AG-ents

> Хотелось бы узнать с какими рассказами он собирается издать сборник?
> Для сборника необходимо как минимум стать кандидатом в члены Союза писателей хотя бы р-на Молдаванки.


 Если вы до сих пор не поняли, что хочет человек, то могу повторить :




> Уважаемые бывшие китобои и востоковцы! Есть возможность и желание написать книгу о китобоях, *рассчитываю на поддержку китобоев в смысле предоставления материалов и воспоминаний о китобойном промысле, об интересных случаях из вашей жизни на промысле и на берегу.* Буду весьма признателен за поддержку..


 Кстати, чтобы сейчас издать книжку не обязательно быть кандидатом в члены Союза писателей или жить на Молдаванке.
По опыту своих друзей могу сказать, что для этого надо иметь большое желание и минимум 3-5 тыс долларов.

На этом не вижу смысла дальнейшего общения с вами

----------


## ОМУРП

Для freeo
А где сейчас Никитин Валерий

----------


## freeo

> Для freeo
> А где сейчас Никитин Валерий


 Дома

----------


## ОМУРП

ХОДИТ ЕЩЕ В МОРЯ?

----------


## freeo

> ХОДИТ ЕЩЕ В МОРЯ?


 Давай личные вопросы перенесем в личку
Она для этого и создана
См личку

----------


## Kitoboi

24 января на 96-м году умер Похальчук Федор Ефремович - Герой Советского Союза, Контр-адмирал, Почетный гражданин города Одессы. Вечная память. 
Федор Ефремович, уйдя в отставку из ВМФ, не оставил море и моряков, стал кадровым работником УАКОРФ, затем ЧРПО, ЧПОРП и т.д (пока нынешнее название и его руководители не открестились от китобоев и рыбаков). С развалом Союза - более 30-ти лет возглавлял Совет ветеранов "Антарктика". Будучи кадровым работником, неоднократно выходил в море одним из последних посланцев Родины - танкером прибывал в Антарктику на к/б "Сов.Украина", чтобы на переходе в родной порт отработать с судами флотилии весь комплекс военно-морской подготовки.
Земля пухом. Низко склоняю голову.

----------


## kursiv

Уточню и добавлю предыдущий пост: скончался 24 января, церемония прощания состоится в Доме офицеров 27 января в 12.00 - 13.00.
http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/38901/

----------


## Kitoboi

> Уточню и добавлю предыдущий пост: скончался 24 января, церемония прощания состоится в Доме офицеров 27 января в 12.00 - 13.00.
> http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/38901/


 Прошу прощения. Да 24-го января, ошибочно проставил сегодняшнюю дату, церемония прощания завтра в 12.30, захоронение на 2-м кладбище.

----------


## Bavenit

> 24 января на 96-м году умер Похальчук Федор Ефремович - Герой Советского Союза, Контр-адмирал, Почетный гражданин города Одессы. Вечная память. 
> Федор Ефремович, уйдя в отставку из ВМФ, не оставил море и моряков, стал кадровым работником УАКОРФ, затем ЧРПО, ЧПОРП и т.д (пока нынешнее название и его руководители не открестились от китобоев и рыбаков). С развалом Союза - более 30-ти лет возглавлял Совет ветеранов "Антарктика". Будучи кадровым работником, неоднократно выходил в море одним из последних посланцев Родины - танкером прибывал в Антарктику на к/б "Сов.Украина", чтобы на переходе в родной порт отработать с судами флотилии весь комплекс военно-морской подготовки.
> Земля пухом. Низко склоняю голову.


 Федора Ефремовича знал очень хорошо. Скорблю и помню. Вечная и светлая память.

----------


## Оппонент

Первое фото я сделал на борту Тараса Шевченко в день когда отмечали 87 летие Федора Ефремовича. Второе у него на даче в День Победы.
Светлый был человек, правильный! Светлая ему память!

----------


## Bavenit

> Уважаемые бывшие китобои и востоковцы! Есть возможность и желание написать книгу о китобоях, рассчитываю на поддержку китобоев в смысле предоставления материалов и воспоминаний о китобойном промысле, об интересных случаях из вашей жизни на промысле и на берегу. Буду весьма признателен за поддержку. Сам я сделал всего один рейс на китобойце, этого, сами понимаете, маловато, чтобы достаточно полно осознать "прелести" китобойных рейсов, и уж тем более недостаточно для материала на книгу. Тем более с тех пор прошло около сорока лет. Правда, всех членов экипажа, за исключением двоих-троих человек, помню по именам до сих пор. Надеюсь на вашу поддержку. Таким морякам как Bavenit есть о чем рассказать, чем поделиться. А одесские китобои достойны того, чтобы о них и книги писались, и песни слагались, и фильмы снимались. Мой электронный адрес: [email protected]
> С искренним уважением Vasilek52.


 Мне очень жаль, что мы все такие неуравновешенные. Сразу посыпались оскорбления, обвинения. А зачем? Ведь многим есть о чем рассказать. Попросил человек поделиться, так поделитесь. В чем проблема?
Я уже многих знаю не только по Никам, но и как людей. Знаю хорошо Китобоя. Он может о многом рассказать. У него богатейший опыт на китобойцах и китобазе "Советская Украина". Почему он себя так повел, не понимаю. Ребята, давайте жить дружно!  Vasilek52, я желаю Вам удачи и успехов.

----------


## vasilek52

Bavenit, огромное спасибо за поддержку. Вы очень точно обозначили позицию китобоя - я тоже не понимаю, в чем причина таких нападок с его стороны. Можно подумать, что перечисленные им книги и фильмы о китобоях полностью исчерпывают и закрывают тему китобойного промысла, а ведь это далеко не так. Я не ставлю цель создать еще одного Яшку Буксира, я просто-напросто хочу рассказать о тех людях, с которыми судьба подарила возможность сходить вместе в китобойный рейс. Многих из них уже нет в живых, и я хочу, чтобы о них вспомнили и вспоминали не только их дети и внуки, а как можно больше людей. В чем крамола этой задумки? Да, "Белая акация" - классическое произведение, но в нем нет ни одного конкретного китобоя, ни одного реального имени, есть просто прототипы героев. Еще раз повторюсь - я как раз хочу рассказать о конкретных людях, представить их под их настоящими именами, по-возможности максимально достоверно описать их характеры, их взаимоотношения в восьмимесячном рейсе, рассказать, наконец, об их тяжелой непростой работе. Разве это плохо?
С искренним уважением, Vasilek52.

----------


## Bavenit

> Bavenit, огромное спасибо за поддержку. Вы очень точно обозначили позицию китобоя - я тоже не понимаю, в чем причина таких нападок с его стороны. Можно подумать, что перечисленные им книги и фильмы о китобоях полностью исчерпывают и закрывают тему китобойного промысла, а ведь это далеко не так. Я не ставлю цель создать еще одного Яшку Буксира, я просто-напросто хочу рассказать о тех людях, с которыми судьба подарила возможность сходить вместе в китобойный рейс. Многих из них уже нет в живых, и я хочу, чтобы о них вспомнили и вспоминали не только их дети и внуки, а как можно больше людей. В чем крамола этой задумки? Да, "Белая акация" - классическое произведение, но в нем нет ни одного конкретного китобоя, ни одного реального имени, есть просто прототипы героев. Еще раз повторюсь - я как раз хочу рассказать о конкретных людях, представить их под их настоящими именами, по-возможности максимально достоверно описать их характеры, их взаимоотношения в восьмимесячном рейсе, рассказать, наконец, об их тяжелой непростой работе. Разве это плохо?
> С искренним уважением, Vasilek52.


 Vasilek52, не берите в голову. Все будет хорошо. Дерзайте, а мы, если сможем, обязательно поможем. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## odesat

> чтобы о них вспомнили и вспоминали


 поддерживаю идею - в виде очерков о людях, событиях и временах - было бы неплохо.
Китобой, на мой взгляд, переживает за волнующую его тему - как бы не испортили, его понять можно - Сахнин, Файтельберг ...
Начните с малого,пойдет - потом сложите в книгу.
Успехов

----------


## Bavenit

> Bavenit, огромное спасибо за поддержку. Вы очень точно обозначили позицию китобоя - я тоже не понимаю, в чем причина таких нападок с его стороны. Можно подумать, что перечисленные им книги и фильмы о китобоях полностью исчерпывают и закрывают тему китобойного промысла, а ведь это далеко не так. Я не ставлю цель создать еще одного Яшку Буксира, я просто-напросто хочу рассказать о тех людях, с которыми судьба подарила возможность сходить вместе в китобойный рейс. Многих из них уже нет в живых, и я хочу, чтобы о них вспомнили и вспоминали не только их дети и внуки, а как можно больше людей. В чем крамола этой задумки? Да, "Белая акация" - классическое произведение, но в нем нет ни одного конкретного китобоя, ни одного реального имени, есть просто прототипы героев. Еще раз повторюсь - я как раз хочу рассказать о конкретных людях, представить их под их настоящими именами, по-возможности максимально достоверно описать их характеры, их взаимоотношения в восьмимесячном рейсе, рассказать, наконец, об их тяжелой непростой работе. Разве это плохо?
> С искренним уважением, Vasilek52.


 В рейс 1974-75 гг. Китобойное судно "Буйный-27" вышло с новым гарпунером. Жаль, что не отпечаталась в памяти его фамилия, но звали его Виталий. ( смол коррекшн-Матвиенко ) Перевелся он с АКФ "Юрий Долгорукий". Промысел начали с большим отставанием по добыче. В экипаже уже роптали и даже выпустили стенгазету со статьей: На "Буйном" две задачи. Одна задача найти китов, а вторая-их разогнать. Нервничал гарпунер, что плохо вписался в новый коллектив и только капитан был сдержан и не выказывал никаких эмоций. Капитаном был Абрамушкин Николай Васильевич, который считался очень опытным капитаном-китобоем. По характеру очень спокойный и уравновешенный. Никогда и никого не разносил и был очень корректным. Именно эти качества капитана и дали мне возможность совершить и показать протест против гарпунера, который уже давно созрел в экипаже. А было это так. За два часа до вечерней вахты всегда "придавливал адмирала". И вот, только начал засыпать, вдруг услышал сигнал охоты. С грохотом к пушке пробежал гарпунер. Значит что-то нашли и начали охоту. Но радость моя сменилась тревогой. Начались удары по корпусу судна то слева, то справа. Значит зашли в поле мелко битого льда. При ударах о льдины корпус судна содрогался как при бомбардировке. Выспаться так и не удалось. На вахту заступил злым и взвинченным. Выяснилось, что охотились за Малым полосатиком Минке - это кит весом 8-10 тонн. Битых два часа гоняться за Минке и подвергать судно опасности во льдах картинка не из приятных. На правом крыле мостика стоит Николай Васильевич со злобой на лице, но не принимает никакого решения. Вижу, что все уже готовы выйти из этого положения, но никто не решается. Спрашиваю у капитана, Николай Васильевич, что будем делать дальше? Капитан развел руками и ничего не сказал. Даю команду рулевому лево на борт и ложиться на курс 90 градусов, так как КБ "Советская Украина" уже ушла далеко на Восток. Реакция гарпунера не заставила себя долго ждать.Благим матом, хотя ранее я от него такого не слышал, проорал, чиф, в чем дело? Капитан, видя такое развитие событий, покинул молча мостик. Прибежал на мостик гарпунер, но видать и его такое решение уже устраивало, так как он только показывал видимость желания продолжать охоту во льдах за Минке. Высказал, но сдержанно, мне свои упреки и, бросив на палубу мостика свои перчатки, потоптавшись по ним,тоже покинул мостик. Взяли в схему четвертый дизель и пошли поиском в сторону КБ. В районе о-ва Петра обнаружили группу сейвалов из шести особей. Объявили охоту. Гарпунер побежал к пушке. Добыли трех сейвалов и одного Малого полосатика Минке. И как назло накрыло судно плотным снежным зарядом. Ошвартовали китов и пошли на КБ. Снежный заряд был таким обширным и плотным, что уже на баке никого не было видно. Включив радар, увидел мощный эхо-сигнал, значит это КБ. Последовали дальше и вскоре обнаружили КБ визуально, но было только видно в снежном заряде корму и слип. Подойдя к корме КБ начали подготовку к сдаче китов. И вдруг, как током ударило. Увидел надпись на корме КБ " Rowchan Maru". Оказалось, что мы подошли к корме японской КБ. Предупредив палубную команду на баке дал ход и начали отклоняться влево. Через некоторое время обнаружили свою КБ и последовали на нее. По судну пошли шутки, как старпом пытался продать китов на японскую КБ. И такое бывало. Vasilek52, я на авторство не претендую и, если Вы найдете в этом рассказе хоть что-то полезное, можете использовать по своему усмотрению. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

P.S. Думаю, что и Кitoboi что-то скоро выдаст, ведь у него есть что рассказать. Я это хорошо знаю. А еще я хочу, чтобы все примирились. И да хранит Вас всех Господь.

----------


## Bavenit

> поддерживаю идею - в виде очерков о людях, событиях и временах - было бы неплохо.
> Китобой, на мой взгляд, переживает за волнующую его тему - как бы не испортили, его понять можно - Сахнин, Файтельберг ...
> Начните с малого,пойдет - потом сложите в книгу.
> Успехов


 Вот и odesat поддерживает, а это почти половина у Вас ,Vasilek52,  в активе.

----------


## vasilek52

Добрый вечер, уважаемый Bavenit и все форумчане! Спасибо огромное за эпизод, непременно вставлю его в рукопись. Буду очень признателен, если сочтете нужным раскрыть свое имя, по-моему, это будет правильно. Можно сообщить на мой электронный адрес. Всего Вам самого доброго!
С искренним уважением, Vasilek52.

----------


## svendborg

сканы

----------


## svendborg

сканы

----------


## svendborg

ск


> сканы

----------


## svendborg

скн

----------


## svendborg

скан

----------


## Kitoboi

Bavenit! 
Меньше помнишь - лучше спишь. Перефразировал в добром смысле.
Мне так кажется, что на "Буйном - 27" в то время капитаном был Абрамушкин Н.В., а гарпунером Матвиенко Виталий.
РПБ "Восток" - рейс 80/81 г. Хотелось бы, чтобы Вы вспомнили так ли это: при Полякове старпомом был Шпульников В.А., вторым - Владимир Козырев..., пятым пожарным помощником В. Пищулин. Василий (может быть василек) Моисеев тоже был один рейс помощником у старпома и заведовал АХЧ (повара, официантки, прачки) и взяли его в рейс по настоятельной просьбе помполита В.Запорожченко. Получается "Золотое днище", в морском терминологии "дно" по отношению к подводной части корабля не применяется, написал о том, как золотой запас уводят под своим именем и как мне кажется не без помощи молодой жены помполита Зелениной - корреспондента газетаы "Антарктика".
Как прав odesat! Очень  хотелось бы, чтобы мои, и не только мои  дети, внуки, почитатели познавали жизнь от профессионалов, пусть даже не в писательском смысле, а в доскональном освещении событий, знании людей и их специальности гордо названной: КИТОБОЙ, МОРЯК, РЫБАК !!!
Всем удачи.

----------


## Bavenit

> Bavenit! 
> Меньше помнишь - лучше спишь. Перефразировал в добром смысле.
> Мне так кажется, что на "Буйном - 27" в то время капитаном был Абрамушкин Н.В., а гарпунером Матвиенко Виталий.
> РПБ "Восток" - рейс 80/81 г. Хотелось бы, чтобы Вы вспомнили так ли это: при Полякове старпомом был Шпульников В.А., вторым - Владимир Козырев..., пятым пожарным помощником В. Пищулин. Василий (может быть василек) Моисеев тоже был один рейс помощником у старпома и заведовал АХЧ (повара, официантки, прачки) и взяли его в рейс по настоятельной просьбе помполита В.Запорожченко. Получается "Золотое днище", в морском терминологии "дно" по отношению к подводной части корабля не применяется, написал о том, как золотой запас уводят под своим именем и как мне кажется не без помощи молодой жены помполита Зелениной - корреспондента газетаы "Антарктика".
> Как прав odesat! Очень  хотелось бы, чтобы мои, и не только мои  дети, внуки, почитатели познавали жизнь от профессионалов, пусть даже не в писательском смысле, а в доскональном освещении событий, знании людей и их специальности гордо названной: КИТОБОЙ, МОРЯК, РЫБАК !!!
> Всем удачи.


 Рад Вашей корректуре, Kitoboi. Совершенно с Вами согласен в том, что капитаном был не Абрамов, а Абрамушкин Николай Васильевич. Просто много прошло времени и постепенно все забывается. Правы Вы и в том, что гарпунером был Матвиенко Виталий. У меня были хорошие отношения с ним, а потому и запомнил только имя. По Виктору Алексеевичу Шпульникову я уже говорил Вам ранее, что он был старпомом в рейсе 80-81 г. Совпадает все и с В.Пищулиным- 5 по ПТЧ, а вот по Козыреву Вы немножко напутали. Его звали Виктором и он действительно в том рейсе был вторым пом.капитана. Не могу с Вами не согласиться, чтобы наши потомки росли и мужали на хороших примерах и хороших материалах от хороших специалистов, но давайте получим материалы от тех, кто уже этим занимается и хорошенько их "отшлифуем". В противном случае мы потеряем и эту возможность. Скажу Вам откровенно, что мне не нравится Ваша оценка помощника по АХЧ, будь он Василек или Василий Моисеев. Он прежде всего член экипажа.
А попал он на РПБ "Восток" по протекции или нет-это уже прошлое и без доказательств. Я очень хорошо и с уважением Вас знаю и никогда не смогу смириться с такими высказываниями. Только не подумайте, что я не допускаю таких огрехов, допускаю, но каюсь. Не лучше ли уважать друг друга? Спорить до хрипоты, но уважать достоинство каждого. С уважением к Вам и всем форумчанам , Bavenit.

P.S.  Что касается меня, то я уже почти ничего не помню, а сплю отвратительно плохо.

----------


## vasilek52

Добрый вечер, Bavenit! Рад Вас видеть на форуме. Честно говоря, сразу хотел написать ответ китобою, но решил подождать Вашего письма, знал, что Вы не останетесь в стороне. И еще, скажу честно, ждал ответа примерно такого содержания. Вы искренний человек, и потому уже по письмам немного узнал Вас, Ваши взгляды. Вы правы насчет китобоя, он действительно широко осведомлен, и пример насчет протекции Запорожченко это подтверждает. Честно говоря, я просто поражен. Но мне не хотелось бы при всем моем искреннем уважении к Виктору Викторовичу считаться его ставленником, ибо на "Восток" я хотя и попал по его звонку, но это вышло случайно, для меня тогда "Восток" вообще был нежелательным вариантом. Я, кстати, до этого сходил в рейс на востоковском СРТМе, и сразу после рейса перебежал на РМТ-С. Я в тот день пришел в партком становиться на учет на супертраулер, который направлялся в рейс в ЮВТО, и когда зашел к Запорожченко подписать заявление, он уговорил пойти на "Восток". А просьба заместителя секретаря парткома "Антарктики" - это приказ. А чтобы развеять другие варианты по поводу "благосклонности" Запорожченко, добавлю, что Галина Андреевна Зеленина в тот рейс шла на "Восток" в должности редактора многотиражки, я тогда сотрудничал с газетой "Антарктика", и на меня  рассчитывали именно в этом плане. Это протекция? Что касается названия книги "Золотое дно", то оно в первую очередь подразумевает в себе не судовое днище, а именно дно. Глубину падения человека. И даже если это дно золотое, падать на самое дно всегда губительно. Не стану касаться  остальных Ваших поправок, уважаемый китобой, скажу лишь, что при всей Вашей информированности не воспользуюсь ни одним Вашим словом. А книгу обязательно напишу. Если Вы такой осведомленный, то должны помнить Петю Свидерского, Стаса Полянского, Витю Вергуна, Виктора Пищулина. Я тоже их помню, и не забуду. Не забуду, как Стас при каждой встрече на "Востоке" протягивал руку, и вместо приветствия удивленно-возмущенно спрашивал: "Кого вы там набрали в свой "Спартак"? Гаврильченко, Хуильченко... Вы думаете играть или нет?" Не забуду, как Витя Вергун (мы с ним делали три рейса на супере) однажды после нашей ссоры спросил: "Ты что, Василь, обиделся, что ли? Перестань дуться, мы же с тобой как братья..." Разве это можно забыть? Их уже нет в живых, светлая им память. И я хочу, я приложу все усилия написать о них книгу, и обязательно напишу! И если будут какие-то неточности, то они меня, думаю, простят. И их родственники тоже поймут и простят. И, верю, что поймут такие МОРЯКИ, как Bavenit.
С уважением ко всем форумчанам, Vasilek52.

----------


## Bavenit

Ребята, успокойтесь и примиритесь! 
Не забывайте, что мы в этот мир приходим на мгновенье, а уходим в вечность навсегда. Мне нужны для полного счастья Ваши радостные улыбки, а не кислые рожицы.
Люди, я любил Вас, будьте бдительны! (Ю.Фучик)
С уважением ко всем Вам, искренне Ваш, Bavenit.

P.S. Боюсь, что терпение freeo уже на взводе и он заявит, что это флуд. А там и мой любимый (сразу говорю, что без кавычек) shmidt-ua подтянется и, как говорят современные, 
мало не покажется. Хотя я не думаю, что это флуд.

----------


## serj5

Уважаемые Одесситы, бывшие китобои ЧРПО Антарктика!
Обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой помочь моему корешку в восстановлении сведений о работе и заработной плате
в онной организации за период 1971г по 1978г. Для расчета пенсии, возможно кто-то его знает, это Медвещик
Алексей Владимирович, механик РПФ Восток.
Возможно знаете адрес Одесского архива куда можно отправить запрос или другая инфра о ЧРПО Антарктика.
Вообщем выручайте Ростовчан.

----------


## odesat

здесь
http://www.archives.gov.ua/Archives/index.php?ra15

----------


## REFIK

> Уважаемые Одесситы, бывшие китобои ЧРПО Антарктика!
> Обращаюсь к Вам с просьбой помочь моему корешку в восстановлении сведений о работе и заработной плате
> в онной организации за период 1971г по 1978г. Для расчета пенсии, возможно кто-то его знает, это Медвещик
> Алексей Владимирович, механик РПФ Восток.
> Возможно знаете адрес Одесского архива куда можно отправить запрос или другая инфра о ЧРПО Антарктика.
> Вообщем выручайте Ростовчан.


  Департамент архивного дела и деловодства	7211409-приемная, 7212703-директор	г. Одесса Ул. Столбовая, 17     К запросу приложить копию паспорта и трудовой

----------


## serj5

> здесь
> http://www.archives.gov.ua/Archives/index.php?ra15


 
Огромное спасибо!

----------


## serj5

Благодарю, в понедельник порадую корешка.

----------


## Оппонент

Вчера был продан БАТМ Валерий Кравченко, он же Стрелец, он же Капитан Соляник.

----------


## Анатолий портовик

Приветствую вас уважаемые моряки китобои и рыбаки! Прошу помочь мне. Мой прадед работал на китобойце АКФ "Слава" погиб в рейсе в 1952 году. Его имя есть на мемориальной доске на морвокзале среди имён других погибших китобоев. Куда мне обратиться чтоб узнать его должность на китобойце и обстоятельства гибели?! Заранее благодарен!

----------


## lavmar

Поздравляю всех Востоковцев с праздником.40 лет назад(25 февраля 1972г.) был поднят Флаг на РПБ "Восток".Желаю всем счастья,крепкого здоровья,успехов и удачи. С уважением,Игорь Лаврентьев.

----------


## Kitoboi

Флаг поднят Бугедой и Попушоем под Государственный гимн
в присутствии: капитан-директора Баранова, прдседателя государственной комиссии Юдинцева, члена комиссии Чулина...
Разбила бутылку шампанского о борт РПБ и пожелала счастливого плавания симпатичная заводчанка Клара....
Неутомимая Валентина Алексеевна Захарченко!
Спасибо Вам за то, что Вашими усилиями ежегодно отмечаются знаменательные даты "Востоковцев".
С наилучшими пожеланиями. Китобой

----------


## Соловейко

Уважаемые форумчане.
Обращаюсь к тем, кто когда-то работал в Мурманском Траловом флоте и знал моего отца Соловьёва Петра Васильевича. Он ходил мастером добычи потом тралмейстером. Отца нет уже больше десяти лет. Может у кого-то есть старые фотографии, связанные с его именем или любая другая информация.
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Bavenit

> Уважаемые форумчане.
> Обращаюсь к тем, кто когда-то работал в Мурманском Траловом флоте и знал моего отца Соловьёва Петра Васильевича. Он ходил мастером добычи потом тралмейстером. Отца нет уже больше десяти лет. Может у кого-то есть старые фотографии, связанные с его именем или любая другая информация.
> Заранее благодарен.


 Я работал на буровом судне "Валентин Шашин" и, если не ошибаюсь, в то время был начальником радиостанции Соловьев Владимир Петрович. Соловейко, не ты
ли это? Какими ветрами тебя занесло на наш Форум? И почему с Гетеборга, а не
с Мурманска? Или это не тот Соловейко? С уважением к гостю, Bavenit

----------


## Соловейко

Узнаю своего командира. Доброе время суток. Мы же птицы перелётные, вот занесло.

----------


## Bavenit

> Узнаю своего командира. Доброе время суток. Мы же птицы перелётные, вот занесло.


 Cоловейко, рад тебя приветствовать на нашем Форуме. Очень сожалею, но я не 
работал в Мурманском траловом флоте и не знал твоего отца. Думаю, что здесь
есть люди, которые работали в Мурманском траловом флоте и, возможно, помогут
тебе. Люди здесь хорошие и отзывчивые. Наберись терпения. Ты так и не ответил
почему с Гётеборга? С уважением, Bavenit.

----------


## Соловейко

Bavenit, добрый день! У меня по материнской линии викинги предки. Приехал, посмотрел - понтавилось, взял детей и переехал.

----------


## Bavenit

> Bavenit, добрый день! У меня по материнской линии викинги предки. Приехал, посмотрел - понравилось, взял детей и переехал.


 Молодец! Счастья тебе и твоему семейству. Теперь все ясно, а то смотрю Гётеборг и засомневался, что это мой Соловьев. Искренне твой, Bavenit.

----------


## Борборисыч

Сорок лет назад,в високосный 1972-й год,в понедельник, 13-го марта с внешнего рейда Клайпедского рыбного порта "Восток" вышел в свой первый рейс.Уже потом,мы стали считать,что вышли в рейс 14-го(понятно,почему).Кое-кто из пришедших позже,снисходительно отзывался о первых двух рейсах:"Так себе,экспериментальные",как будто эта была прогулка на пляжном катере.Не привык говорить высоким стилем,но... где то попадалось утверждение,что человек,побывавший и море,навсегда остаётся человеком ,побывавшем в море.Работавшие на "Востоке",навсегда остались востоковцами,всё помнящими и не прощающими виновных в преждевременной кончине своей базы...С Праздником!

----------


## Bull-1973

> Китобаза под названием «Викинг» построена по заказу Германии в предвоенные годы в Англии, но заказчику не передана. 
> Получена СССР в счет репараций, но до передачи сделала пару рейсов к Антарктиде под названием «Эмпайр Винчер».


 СЛАВА построена в Англии для норвежской компании The Viking Whaling Co., Ltd., Newcastle (Johan Rasmussen & Co. Sandefjord) и называлась VIKINGEN, в 38 была передана Германии и переименована в WIKINGER. Захвачена в Киле англичанами и переименована в EMPIRE VENTURE. Сделала всего один рейс в Антарктику, а не пару. Подумайте как можно успеть сдеать пару, если взяли в 45, а передали СССР в 46?? Надо хоть немного осмысливать информацию. Отчеты в МКК можете смело выбросить, т.к. все вранье.

----------


## Bull-1973

> Приветствую вас уважаемые моряки китобои и рыбаки! Прошу помочь мне. Мой прадед работал на китобойце АКФ "Слава" погиб в рейсе в 1952 году. Его имя есть на мемориальной доске на морвокзале среди имён других погибших китобоев. Куда мне обратиться чтоб узнать его должность на китобойце и обстоятельства гибели?! Заранее благодарен!


 Фамилию скажите пожалуйста, могу посмотреть в рейсовых отчетах.

----------


## Bull-1973

> Для freeo
> 
> Сравнение:
> Фото 2- стр. 8 книги; фото 3 - стр. 10; фото 4 - стр. 11; фото 5 - стр. 12; фото 6,7 - стр. 13; фото 8 - стр. 14; фото 9 - стр. 15; фото 10 - стр. 16; фото 11 - стр. 18; фото 12, 13, 14 - стр.19. И так до конца. Какое совпадение!!!


 Уважаемый КИТОБОЙ, владение отпечатками снимков, ни в коем случае не дает Вам никаких авторских прав. Это только за автором. Так что оставьте вопрос о воровстве в покое. Если издатели книги не выкупили права у автора, то можете смело отдыхать.

----------


## Bull-1973

> "А насчет рельсов на судах СРТМах - глупость, я уже писал, что рельсы для сбрасывания мин по бортам и фундаменты под пушки и торпедные аппараты устанавливались на китобойных судах.


 "

День добрый всем участникам интересных споров. Отвечаю по СРТМ: За обеими трубами, л/пр/бб, на палубе есть фундаменты именно для торпедных аппаратов. На баке, над центральным клюзом, прямо на на ф/борте, фундамент для крупнокалиберного пулемёта, точно такой же на козырьке полубака("вертолётной"). Два ряда рельс - именно для тележек с гл.бомбами.[/QUOTE]

Практически все суда построенные в СССР до 70х так или иначе имели некорый мобрезерв. Как-то подкрепления под вооружение, химзащита и т.д. см. фото СРТМ ЮРПР Марлин. Фото по-видимому отражает учение по установке мобвооружения.


Но все вышесказанное не дает никакого права говорить о РПБ Восток, как о какой-то мифической базе для ВМФ. Бред от начала и до конца. Приводить доказательства абсурда с военой точки зрения не буду.  Есть много обсуждений в сети. Скажу лишь то, что достовено известно, что она была заложена для МРХ в 1966 для Севастопольского УОР. Все остальное - "морские байки"

----------


## Bull-1973

> У него от радости забегали глазки и он рассказал, что был в группе, которая рассматривала вопрос использования РПБ в военных целях. Излагаю кратко о чем он поведал: Вместо МРТ"Надежда",которые первоначально базировались на РПБ по 7 с каждого борта, разместить 14 торпедных катеров, которые спускались в районе боевых действий и, нанеся удар по целям, поднимать на борт  РПБ и давать "ноги". Это краткоe;t njxbn gthj, потому что он это излагал около трех часов. Как Вам известно,силовая установка РПБ "Восток" имела мощность 26000 л.с. (2 паровые турбины по 13000 л.с.) и развивала ход до 20 узлов, что хоть как-то соответствовало этому бреду.


 Скорее всего упомянутый военный был не  курсе вопросов проектирование РПБ, т.к. был очень юн для того, чтобы это сделать. Вопросы проработки использования гражданских судов конечно проводились на случай мобилизации. Так должно было быть. Для этого в отделе морских перевозок, Дерибасовская 4, составляли на каждое судно карту. Так вот на ВОСТОК ничего подобного нет. К тому же он не смог работать и со своими маломерками. Да и вообще хватит об этом. Любой мало-мальски образованный военный теоретик объяснит Вам глупость подобного использования. Отказализь даже в ранних 50х, когда проектировали первую атомную ПЛ, от использования сверхторпеды для уничтожения вражеской базы. Ведь даже для АПЛ преодоление вражеских дозоров считалось нереальным с ее скрвтностью, а тут болтовня о махине в 225 метров. Бред недалеких морячков. Уже встречал, что и землесос ЧЕРНОЕ МОРЕ - недостроеный корабль и т.д. Интересно зачем недостраивать целую серию.

----------


## Оппонент

> .Работавшие на "Востоке",навсегда остались востоковцами,всё помнящими и не прощающими виновных в преждевременной кончине своей базы...С Праздником!


  А почему вы считаете преждевременной кончину Востока? Кончились и более рентабельные консервщики  французской постройки. . Видно не судьба консервы в море делать. Да и на берегу тоже. Россия стала в позу, консервы не берет,  и скажем Исток практически кончился...

----------


## Анатолий портовик

Уважаемый Bull-1973. Прадеда моего звали Скоморох Фёдор Венедиктович.

----------


## Борборисыч

> А почему вы считаете преждевременной кончину Востока?


  Рыба в океане не кончилась...Для одних, "Восток",лишь капля в лавине разбазаренного,для других,место работы и жизни.

----------


## Оппонент

> Рыба в океане не кончилась...Для одних, "Восток",лишь капля в лавине разбазаренного,для других,место работы и жизни.


  Покупатели на консервы кончились. А 130 тонн топлива в сутки вынь да положь,  причем каждый день. А где средства на покупку взять?
Марокканцы запретили работу консервщиков в своих водах и даже разделывать рыбу. Много факторов вели подобные суда к эволюционному тупику.

----------


## Борборисыч

> Много факторов вели подобные суда к эволюционному тупику.


  Ваши доводы,спустя пятнадцать лет,это не те доводы,которыми оправдывали себя,отправившие "Восток" на убой и сочинившие для своего оправдания нижеприведённую статью.


Ситуация значительно осложнилась в связи с плавбазой "Восток". Несмотря на то что находящиеся на ее борту рыбаки не испытывали голода и лишений и не подвергались психологическому прессингу, как экипаж "Ивана Кучеренко", тем не менее капитан-директор принял решение самовольно уйти из-под ареста (вопреки рекомендациям судовладельца).

И вновь лишь благодаря усилиям руководства АРК "Антарктика" и при активной поддержке украинского МИДа плавбаза "Восток" благополучно вернулась к родным берегам. Но почти неделю простояла на внешнем рейде - команда отказалась выполнять распоряжения судовладельца, требуя 100-процентной выплаты зарплаты. Между тем комсостав не мог не знать, что это требование противоречит положениям коллективного договора...

По всем этим и иным фактам руководством АРК "Антарктика" назначено служебное расследование.

Между тем промысловый рейс 1996 г. оказался убыточным для РПБ "Восток". На то были объективные причины. Известно, что построенное в 1972 г. судно - гигантский плавучий завод - требовало ежегодной дотации и во времена бывшего Союза таковая выделялась в размере 8 млн долл. США.

Но после распада Союза все кардинально изменилось. Снабжение флотилии "Восток" на период промысла и транспортировки рыбопродукции требовало солидного единовременного отвлечения оборотных средств. Тем не менее делалось все возможное, чтобы сохранить флот и не останавливать производство. Именно поэтому АРК "Антарктика" оказалась единственным рыбопроизводственным предприятием, выполняющим госзаказ. Так, в частности, только в 1994 г. в госрезерв было заложено порядка 6 млн банок рыбных консервов. Между тем флотилия "Восток" за один только рейс в состоянии была обеспечить поставку свыше 50 млн банок консервов, 18800 т мороженой рыбы, 2124 т кормовой муки и 226 т технического жира...

Но так и не дождавшись от государства помощи, компания в декабре 1995 г., самостоятельно изыскав средства, вывела плавбазу на промысел. На финансирование подготовки "Востока" к рейсу ушло свыше 5 млн долл. США, однако это составило лишь 65 % требуемого объема. Предполагалось, что остальную часть можно будет получить согласно кредитному договору, заключенному с Градобанком на 5 млн долл. США. Однако банк не выполнил условия кредитного договора. Выход базы на промысел был задержан на несколько месяцев из-за истории с Градобанком и стал возможным лишь благодаря кредиту, предоставленному Первым украинским международным банком.

Между тем средства, отвлекаемые для поддержания в рабочем состоянии РПБ "Восток", могли бы работать в других программах, предусмотренных руководством "Антарктики". После тщательных экономических расчетов руководство компании пришло к нелегкому, но неизбежному выводу - о необходимости списания и реализации плавбазы "Восток". И после демонтажа технологических линий "Восток" ушел в свой последний, самый короткий рейс. Непромысловый. Прощальный...
Расположение статьи в Сети http://korabli.qdg.ru/sudno3/view/8/1/?art_id=5

----------


## kursiv

> Для одних, "Восток",лишь капля в лавине разбазаренного,для других,место работы и жизни.


 Вспомнился эпизод из фильма "Два бойца".
При упоминании об Одессе, герой Бернеса, делает страшное лицо и с демонстративно сдерживаемой яростью процеживает что-то типа: "ни слова за Одессу, там сейчас горе", на что даже его друг и тугодум Саша "с Уралмаша" не смог промолчать и резонно заметил, что "сейчас везде горе" (1942 год).
Я это к тому, что не только "Восток" был "местом работы и жизни" - строго говоря, любое трудоустройство, является подобным "местом", даже, извиняюсь, береговое.
И еще один момент.
Вы пишете, что "востоковцы остались все помнящими и не прощающими виновых в преждевременной кончине их базы".
Я тоже помню свои параходы (все давно порезаны) и если берусь оценивать насколько их "кончина преждевременна", то понимаю, что "с моей колокольни" это будет субъективно.
И в любом случае не собираюсь прощать или не прощать "виновных". 
Но вот Вы "не прощаете" и что из этого? 
Кто об этом знает, кроме тех, кто прочел Ваш пост. Ну, прочли, и опять же, что из этого для Вас, для прочитавших, для "виновных"?
Вам не кажется, что это порожний пафос и просто контрпродуктивно во всех отношениях, по крайней мере для здоровья ветеранов "Востока"?

----------


## Борборисыч

> Кто об этом знает, кроме тех, кто прочел Ваш пост.


  Мой пост для тех,"кто это знает",и в связи с очередным юбилеем.Ну как в юбилей без пафоса!А для действительно виновных(заявлявших,что продажа очередного судна необходима для обеспечения средствами оставшихся судов и в конце-концов разбазарившими всё),любые обвинения,что мёртвому припарки.Возможно,Вы правы в том,что надо было подумать о здоровье ветеранов.Но неужели,мой пост страшнее теленовостей?В любом случае,спасибо за неравнодушие.

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго здравия. Не согласен с Булом. Если на "Восток" не обнаружились карты на Дерибасовской, то это не значит что их небыло в природе вообще. Возиожно, что для судна такого масштаба, документы могли находиться где-то подавльше Одессы. Из своей практики - ни одного судна, на которых работал, построенных до и после 70-х, не встречал без всяких потайных или явных фундаментов для каких-нибудь военных приспособ. "Восток" заказывало МРХ, контейнеровозы, балкера и т.д. - разные пароходства, но все советские суда в случае военных действий, если не меняли своего профиля работы, то хотя бы должны были нести на себе какое-либо вооружение. То, что "Восток" ввиде мишени выглядел больше, чем єкран любого радара ясно и без "мало-мальски образованных военных теоретиков". Чушь о несении "Востоком" торп. катеров - очевидна, но в своё время и я о ней слышал. А так же об использовании "Востока" как базы снабжения флота.Конечно это всё "испорченный телефон", но нет дыма без огня. И нельзя огульно, по старой привычке - "Ать-два", называть это "бредом недалёких морячков". 
 На этой страничке бывали резкие высказывания, но никто ни разу не пытался принизить само слово - моряк. Вовсе наоборот. 
 С уважением к военным морякам, боцман.

----------


## Bull-1973

Уважаемый боцман, всем известна важность такой позиции - боцман. Недалёкими морячками я назвал вполне определенную категорию людей. Человек испорченный интеллектом сюда не попадает. Если у него есть живой ум, то он как минимум ищет объяснений непонятного, а не относится к этому как к суеверию. Я сам моряк, невоенный, в прошлом тоже рыбак и настоящих моряков уважаю. Ноги этого "дыма без огня" и растут от обычных флотских баек. Это как женщина долго врет, потом через время сама в это верит.

Что касаемо конкретно ВОСТОКА, то ни о каком судне снабжния речи тоже не идет, т.к. в момент создания оного СССР еще не владел флотом океанской зоны, т.е зачем тогда это. И какое обеспечнеи флота с такими весьма невеликими снабженческими способностями. Устройства передачи грузов на ходу просто не существовали в то время. Равно как и обеспечить перевозки военных режимных грузов требовало уйму времени при переделке. 

Второе, ни в одной книге советских КБ проектантов, нет упоминаний о судне такого масштаба для ВМФ. Не спорю проработки были, но он строилися исключительно для рыбалки. Вот Вам странички из мобилизационной карты ВОСТОКА и УКРАИНЫ. Обсуждать больше это тему нет желания, т.к. это будет обычный "одесский шум". Подходите к делу как грамотный боцман, а не как тетя Хая с Молдаванки.

----------


## Bull-1973

> Уважаемый Bull-1973. Прадеда моего звали Скоморох Фёдор Венедиктович.


 Пожалуйста уважаемый Анатолий. Вот нашел. Прадед был старшим машинистом КС-1 "Кит"(второго), в прицепе есть координаты. Актов у меня нет. Светлая ему память.

----------


## Bull-1973

> Между тем промысловый рейс 1996 г. оказался убыточным для РПБ "Восток". На то были объективные причины. Известно, что построенное в 1972 г. судно - гигантский плавучий завод - требовало ежегодной дотации и во времена бывшего Союза таковая выделялась в размере 8 млн долл. США.


 Да чего там говорить, один РТМ-С был намного эффективнее ПБ плюс три СТРа. А здесь вообще целый завод. Тупик однозначно. К тому же ВОСТОК подошел к критическому для судна возрасту. Ну еще год-два. Далее затраты на реновацию и отправку на промысел сожрали бы все доходы. Много у россиян осталось больших баз на ДВ. три штуки. Да и то потому-то относительно свежие.

----------


## Боцман-О

Благодарю Була за инфу, но, всё таки имеются некоторые "но". И жалко, что Вы не настроены продолжить тему. Пусть я стану т.Хаей, но карточка составлена относительно недавно(несколько лет) и одним лицом. Это видно по одному и тому же почерку. В ней отображаются ключевые переоборудования на самой базе, причём не в той последовательности в которой они прозводились. И даже при всех этих переделках умудрились втулить хоть шо-нибудь по п/б от ДП по 5-ть тонн.
 Представьте, что "Востока" небыло никогда и, в кругу друзей или просто "вольных слушателей", кто -то возьми и брякни - А представляете себе, вот придумали бы такой громадный пароход с тральщиками на борту! Вот нашли бы рыбу и эту армаду тральцов бряк на воду, а они бы её всю хапанули бы и прямо тралами на базу бы поотдавали, и с другими тралами кинулись бы дальше вычёрпывать рыбищу! Во было бы здорово!
 1000000% слушателей, кто мысленно, а кто в открытую, покрутили б пальцем у виска в сторону этого "дурня"!
 Ещё раз спасибо за информацию, но ведь у нас идиотских прожектов всегда было, есть и будет. Иначе славяне вымрут.
 И спасибо, что помогли человеку найти прадеда, светлая память... 
 Похоже в Вас сочетается злость до реалий и отзывчивость на добрые дела.

----------


## Анатолий портовик

Приветствую вас моряки,китобои и рыбаки! сегодня наш коллега Bull-1973 нашёл информацию про моего прадеда китобоя АКФ "Слава" ! Огромное спасибо тебе Bull! Дай Бог тебе крепкого здоровья и счастья! то что ты нашёл,очень важно для меня!

----------


## Bull-1973

Пожалуйста.  Грех не помочь, тем более если знаешь.

Хотелось бы узнать от патриархов судьбу паровых КС-14 и 16, которые были в 1958 году переданы ОМУ и ХМУ как УС. Хотя бы на уровне слухов. Легче будет потом зацепиться. Еще УС ХМУ Адмирал Макаров", бывший паровой РТ АГАР. 

Буду признателен за любую инфомацию.

----------


## kursiv

> спасибо за неравнодушие.


 А Вам спасибо за диалог - откровенно говоря, ожидал бурную реакцию полного несогласия.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Хотелось бы узнать от патриархов судьбу паровых КС-14 и 16, которые были в 1958 году переданы ОМУ и ХМУ как УС. Хотя бы на уровне слухов. Легче будет потом зацепиться. Еще УС ХМУ Адмирал Макаров", бывший паровой РТ АГАР. 
> 
> Буду признателен за любую инфомацию.


 Давненько не был в Измаиле и не знаю как сейчас (скорее всего разделали на металлолом), но лет 25 назад на 99м заводе какое-то паровое судно специально почти вытянули на берег и законсервировали в качестве аварийной паровой котельной

----------


## freeo

Вы видели скорее  всего  РТ-"Поллукс" Одесского Агарового завода ,который был списан в 1985-1986 годах, или РТ "Филофора" но он был списан гораздо раньше, в 1967 году,  оба в Измаиле.  На РТ "Поллукс" отработал машинистом последние его пару лет, в последствии перегнали его в Измаил на отстой и списали.

----------


## elm

Хотелось бы узнать от патриархов судьбу паровых КС-14 и 16, которые были в 1958 году переданы ОМУ и ХМУ как УС. Хотя бы на уровне слухов. Легче будет потом зацепиться.


В 1966г., в ОМУ РП, был котёл с Касатки.

----------


## Bavenit

> Скорее всего упомянутый военный был не в курсе вопросов проектирование РПБ, т.к. был очень юн для того, чтобы это сделать. Вопросы проработки использования гражданских судов конечно проводились на случай мобилизации. Так должно было быть. Для этого в отделе морских перевозок, Дерибасовская 4, составляли на каждое судно карту. Так вот на ВОСТОК ничего подобного нет. К тому же он не смог работать и со своими маломерками. Да и вообще хватит об этом. Любой мало-мальски образованный военный теоретик объяснит Вам глупость подобного использования. Отказализь даже в ранних 50х, когда проектировали первую атомную ПЛ, от использования сверхторпеды для уничтожения вражеской базы. Ведь даже для АПЛ преодоление вражеских дозоров считалось нереальным с ее скрвтностью, а тут болтовня о махине в 225 метров. Бред недалеких морячков. Уже встречал, что и землесос ЧЕРНОЕ МОРЕ - недостроеный корабль и т.д. Интересно зачем недостраивать целую серию.


 Уважаемый Bull-1973, если седой капитан первого ранга 60-65 лет юноша, то и у меня есть возможность считаться таковым. Может быть еще раз жениться? А я уже
помирать собрался. В остальном я согласен, кроме бреда недалеких морячков. С уважением, Bavenit.

----------


## Bull-1973

> В 1966г., в ОМУ РП, был котёл с Касатки.


 Спасибо огромное, КС-14 и есть КАСАТКА. Детали всплывают.

----------


## Sundrive

Люди кто подскажет, где можно фото СРТМов посмотреть которые в Антарктике были

----------


## Сергей_АМ

Здравствуйте!
у меня отец ходил на РПБ "Восток".
ищем фильм, отснятый на данном судне в '70-е годы. там праздник Нептуна и прочее...
может подскажет кто - есть ли такой фильм и где.
заранее благодарен.

----------


## ОМУРП

> Люди кто подскажет, где можно фото СРТМов посмотреть которые в Антарктике были


 Сдесь посмотрите http://korabli.qdg.ru/sudno8/view/9/1/

----------


## SQUATER

> 1386 ЧАУДА, 1974 -разд 1997
> 1391 КУЧУРГАН, 1974  Магадан, 2000 СВЯТОЙ МИХАИЛ,
> 1392 КОДЫМА, 1974, ЯИ-1392    	Севастополь, 2003 ДМИТРИЙ, 2007 DMITRIY
> 1396 ЛУНГА, 1974    	 
> 1397 СТЫРЬ, 1974 
> 1398 ГОРЫНЬ, 1974, ЯИ-1398   	Севастополь, 2006 GORYN 
> 1399 ЗБРУЧ, 1974  	Ильичевск 
> 1400 ЧЕРЕМОШ, 1974 
> 1410 ЭЛЕКТРОГОРСК, 1975 
> 1450 ВЕРЕЩАГИНО, 1978


 
Батя откапитанил почти на всех этих сРТМ ах..в хронологическом порядке..больше всего на СРТМ " Горынь"; в последствии на Борисе Деревянко. Малый помню очень хорошо..) сам успел сходить рейс на супер атлантике). По моему бывший Шайдурово.

----------


## SQUATER

> Люди кто подскажет, где можно фото СРТМов посмотреть которые в Антарктике были


 Их много у меня, где то было, плюс вырезки газет, но все неив электронном виде. Уговорю батю, отсканю выложу...
Сам знал многих капитанов Востока, и бывших китобоев, например Григорий Журавель...

----------


## SQUATER

Доберусь до фото , газетных вырезок, мого отсканирую выложу...

----------


## Боцман-О

1983г. СРТМ "Лунга", палубная к-да + 3-й штурман.
Теперь, из этих ребят, один работает капитаном, два бизнесмена, один - депутат Б.-Днестровского горсовета. Судьбу остальных не знаю. Да, боцман, продолжаю трудиться на т/х "Greifswald".

----------


## Боцман-О

1982г. СРТМ"Тархан". Парень на заднем фоне, Сергей, был камбузником. Сейчас - брокер Московской биржи, со дня её образования. Как принято говорить - весь в шоколаде, но почём этот шоколад знают лишь только друзья. Часто бывает в Одессе, почему-то жена(его) разрешает ему напиваться только у меня.
 Судьбу парня впереди, Михаила, не знаю.

----------


## Боцман-О

1982г. СРТМ"Тархан".Носатый Дима, 3-й пмк. Сейчас сидит в Таллине представителем Голландской компании по найму судов.

----------


## Боцман-О

1980г. СРТМ"Збруч". Молодые: ст.мех. - Саша Корба(ещё ходит по морям); моторист- Виталик Козлов(бизнесмен); Известный всей флотилии - Коля Мосейчук(на лёгком бизнесе).

До сих пор храним дружеские отношения и по возможности встречаемся за "круглым столом" со многими ребятами с этих фоток!
Фоток гораздо больше, но 90 процентов в негативах, а остальное нет времени отсканировать. Так же на плёнках почти все СРТМы + Аденские суда.

----------


## Bavenit

> Вложение 4113913
>  1980г. СРТМ"Збруч". Молодые: ст.мех. - Саша Корба(ещё ходит по морям); моторист- Виталик Козлов(бизнесмен); Известный всей флотилии - Коля Мосейчук(на лёгком бизнесе).
> 
> До сих пор храним дружеские отношения и по возможности встречаемся за "круглым столом" со многими ребятами с этих фоток!
> Фоток гораздо больше, но 90 процентов в негативах, а остальное нет времени отсканировать. Так же на плёнках почти все СРТМы + Аденские суда.


 
Я Вас приветствую, Боцман-О. Замечательные фото, замечательная информация, замечательная память. Вот этим и надо заниматься на Форуме. Большое спасибо за бальзам на сердце. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## ОМУРП

Уважаемый Боцман-О очень интересуют Аденские суда подкинте фото?

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброй, форумчанам этой странички (спасибо freеo), ночи и последующего утра. Только добрался до компа. Из Аденских фото есть пока только эти, отсканированные. Остальное раздал в свой час. Как сойдутся - желание, возможность и время, то я сделаю всё, что у меня есть на негативах. А пока никак, уж извиняйте. 
С уважением, боцман.

----------


## freeo

> Вложение 4119597Вложение 4119598
>  Всем доброй, форумчанам этой странички (спасибо freеo), ночи и последующего утра. Только добрался до компа. Из Аденских фото есть пока только эти, отсканированные. Остальное раздал в свой час. Как сойдутся - желание, возможность и время, то я сделаю всё, что у меня есть на негативах. А пока никак, уж извиняйте. 
> С уважением, боцман.


 Отлично помню этот пляж... не раз ходил туда пешком из порта..
а вдоль этого пирса, осуществлялся ежедневный вечерний променад
 :smileflag:

----------


## freeo

раз пошла такая пьянка... я тоже выложу немного аденских фоток.. молодой был..красивый
))))))))))



несу передачу отправить домой.. через экипаж РТМ...

----------


## freeo

обычный аденский ужин
тазик лангустов и 3 литровая банка чая каркаде
))

----------


## freeo

рефики: я (слева) и Витя Конкин

----------


## freeo

рефики, я и Олег Березенко

----------


## freeo

Аден..по дороге на пляж

----------


## ОМУРП

[QUOTE=freeo;28298592]рефики: я (слева) и Витя Конкин


Сергей а как EL SHUROOD раньше звался?

----------


## freeo

[QUOTE=ОМУРП;28337606]


> рефики: я (слева) и Витя Конкин
> 
> 
> Сергей а как EL SHUROOD раньше звался?


 Привет.. с наступающими тебя и всех форумчан!
Счастья+достатка+благополучия и всего наилучшего!!!!!!
правильное название СРТМ "EL SHUROOQ" а не "EL SHUROOD"
Как  "EL SHUROOQ" назывался до состава Советско-Йеменской экспедиции не в курсе.

----------


## SQUATER

Отец Цында Леонид Степанович был почти на всех СРТМ ах капитаном.. Обалденные фото. Найду старые альбомы, обещаю выложу фото, с его одобрения). Отличная страничка , молодцы, что поддерживается и сохраняется история этого предприятия!

----------


## Sundrive

> Батя откапитанил почти на всех этих сРТМ ах..в хронологическом порядке..больше всего на СРТМ " Горынь";


 У меня отец тоже капитаном работал на СРТМ "Горынь"
И еще на сколько я помню, СРТМ "Кикинеиз " был

----------


## SQUATER

> У меня отец тоже капитаном работал на СРТМ "Горынь"
> И еще на сколько я помню, СРТМ "Кикинеиз " был


 Ну они менялись видимо.. Логично. 
Честно , повторюсь, молодцы , что создали такую ветку...

----------


## Sundrive

Когда то давно газета "Антарктика "  выходила. Никто не в курсе, ее можно в электронном виде найти ?

----------


## SQUATER

> Когда то давно газета "Антарктика "  выходила. Никто не в курсе, ее можно в электронном виде найти ?


  Кроме старых газет ничего не находил...

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго дня. А к SQUATER(у) пожелание - передайте бате привет со старой "Лунги" от боцмана-О, Витоса и Грузина! Часто вспоминаем Херсон-82. Жаль с нами нет рефа- Андреева, электрона - Гарика и Миши Белого, царствие им небесного. Хотя Гарик и там не успокоится, уж очень тянулся к "янь".

----------


## kursiv

> рефа- Андреева


 Андреев Александр Иванович, 1950 г.р.?

----------


## Боцман-О

Вечер добрый. Нет Владимир Андреев.

----------


## SQUATER

> Всем доброго дня. А к SQUATER(у) пожелание - передайте бате привет со старой "Лунги" от боцмана-О, Витоса и Грузина! Часто вспоминаем Херсон-84. Жаль с нами нет рефа- Андреева, электрона - Гарика и Миши Белого, царствие им небесного. Хотя Гарик и там не успокоится, уж очень тянулся к "янь".


  Уже передал! Олег ( имя Ваше батя сказал сразу)ему было реально приятно от Вас слышать этот привет...Я ему показал сайт, форум, читал он весь вечер, был приятно удивлен...
Самое интересное, что даже я малый помню эти суда и порт, запах порта , моря и рыбной муки...
 Что уже говорить о тех людях, которые годами там проработали....Белого помню сам..батя на похоронах был. Да многих нет уже, уверен Вы их знали. Я только один контракт с батей уже на супер Атлантике сделал, честно оценил всю тяжесть этого труда. 
Так, что спасибо, конечно передал привет!

----------


## REFIK

Коллеги Востоковцы! В этом году День рыбака приходится на 8 июля ( второе воскресенье). Свои предложения по организации встречи и заявки на участие в оной присылайте мне в личку или  по тел  799 19 94 . Большая просьба не затягивать и .не откладывать на потом. Организация мероприятия- процесс очень трудоемкий и ответственный.

----------


## Боцман-О

Вечера доброго. Всех "антарктиковцев" и их семьи с праздником Великой Победы!
Спасибо нашим старикам!

----------


## Bavenit

> Вечера доброго. Всех "антарктиковцев" и их семьи с праздником Великой Победы!
> Спасибо нашим старикам!


 
Я Вас поддерживаю, Боцман-0.

----------


## Bavenit

Не так давно одна дама, которая проработала на РПБ "Восток" не менее 10 лет, рассказала мне интересный случай, который произошел на РПБ "Восток". Имени ее я называть не буду, так как она этого не захотела. За подлинность истории отвечать не берусь, но верю этому человеку, который никогда не говорил того, чего не знает. Кто бывал на РПБ "Восток" хорошо знают, что там был превосходный кинозал на 164 места с мягкими сидениями, расположенный амфитеатром и с возможностью демонстрации широкого формата. И вот однажды при демонстрации кинофильма "Белое солнце пустыни", который уже демонстрировался в рейсе не однажды и ничего особенного уже не происходило, так как со временем все притупилось, вдруг раздался единичный хохот и за ним взревел хохотом весь кинозал. Напуганный этим необычным явлением киномеханик, приостановив демонстрацию, вышел в зал и спросил, в чем дело? Но вразумительного ответа он не получил. Зал еще немного похохотал и затих. Киномеханик, перемотав ленту назад, снова включил аппаратуру и снова, дойдя до определенного места, зал взревел хохотом. Остановив демонстрацию вторично киномеханик снова вышел в зал, чтобы добиться вразумительного ответа. На этот раз ему посоветовали посмотреть на красный транспарант, на котором было написано: " Свободу женщинам востока", расположенный в общежитии гарема. Киномеханик и сам расхохотался, а затем ушел продолжать демонстрацию фильма до конца. Зал еще немного похохотал, но уже сдержанно досмотрели фильм до конца. Случившееся стало достоянием всех востоковцев и на фильм повалила вторая волна. Но этим все не кончилось. К помполиту заявилась делегация женщин "Востока" и потребовала или прекратить демонстрацию этого фильма, или вырезать кусок пленки, которая возмущала делегацию, так как женщины "Востока" вовсе не желали свободы.

----------


## kursiv

> К помполиту заявилась делегация женщин "Востока" и потребовала или прекратить демонстрацию этого фильма, или вырезать кусок пленки, которая возмущала делегацию, так как женщины "Востока" вовсе не желали свободы.


 А почему бы не потребовать переименовать судно?
Какие-то детские байки, имхо.
А может дело в возрасте дамы?

----------


## SQUATER

Нашел у бати старейший фильм на видео , где еще живой адмирал , поняли какой ( который военку принимал), и все китобои, фильм очень старый, черно белый, снятый о китобоях в 70-х годах, есть довоенные хроники 30 х годов. В фильме молодые Булан ( капитан Рпб Восток), Григорий Иванович Журавель и многие другие. Найду время, буду в Украине и обязательно перезапишу со старой видеокассеты на диск, как сделал это с " боевыми" пленками швартовок супер Атлантиков, заметов и сдачи рыбы с СРТМов на плавбазу...много показано штормовок китобоев, настоящий фильм ужасов, вот это были моряки,.....

----------


## Scarto

Извините, что влез в тему... а кто знает, кого из правления "Антарктики" в смутные 90-е , похитили, требуя выкупа, и держали в заложниках, пока он не сбежал от похитителей... после этого его инсульт прихватил...

Знаю, что этот мужичок был с бородой, среднего роста, жил по соседству... а как в 90-е начали грабить и рвать по частям "Антарктику" у него этого появился новенький джип Тойота Ленд Крузер... на нем, гнилом и облезшем, до сих пор его вдова катается (помню в смутные 2000-е она боялась его продать, чтоб ее не кинули)... у него две дочки-близняшки еще есть...царство ему небесное. Не знаете, кто это?

----------


## Оппонент

> Извините, что влез в тему... а кто знает, кого из правления "Антарктики" в смутные 90-е , похитили, требуя выкупа, и держали в заложниках, пока он не сбежал от похитителей... после этого его инсульт прихватил...
> 
> Знаю, что этот мужичок был с бородой, среднего роста, жил по соседству... а как в 90-е начали грабить и рвать по частям "Антарктику" у него этого появился новенький джип Тойота Ленд Крузер... на нем, гнилом и облезшем, до сих пор его вдова катается (помню в смутные 2000-е она боялась его продать, чтоб ее не кинули)... у него две дочки-близняшки еще есть...царство ему небесное. Не знаете, кто это?


   Коля Трофимчук вроде не умер. Надо у Браздова спросить.Во всяком случае я не слышал.  Он на тот момент не работал в Антарктике. У него была фирма. Занимались поставками рыбы с дальнего востока, а туда возили мясо и овощную консервацию. В Южном у них был коптильный  цех, в Григорьевке базировался CЧС. Фирма вроде называлась Одессарыбфлот. Вроде работали на   деньгах из общака.  Оттуда и проблемы впоследствии возникли... От Антарктики он отпочковался в декабре 93 и ушел на свои хлеба.Его покалечили требуя вернуть  предоставленные ему деньги и обещанную прибыль. Он сильно пострадал от падения со 2 этажа, когда пытался бежать. У него не инсульт был , а травмы в том числе,очевидно, головы и позвоночника.

----------


## Scarto

Видный такой мужик был... Жалко...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Нашел у бати старейший фильм на видео , где еще живой адмирал , поняли какой ( который военку принимал), и все китобои, фильм очень старый, черно белый, снятый о китобоях в 70-х годах, есть довоенные хроники 30 х годов. В фильме молодые Булан ( капитан Рпб Восток), Григорий Иванович Журавель и многие другие. Найду время, буду в Украине и обязательно перезапишу со старой видеокассеты на диск, как сделал это с " боевыми" пленками швартовок супер Атлантиков, заметов и сдачи рыбы с СРТМов на плавбазу...много показано штормовок китобоев, настоящий фильм ужасов, вот это были моряки,.....


 А что, если поделиться с другими и выложить на www.youtube.com или www.rutube.ru   ?

----------


## SQUATER

Проблемы с инетом закончились, от знакомого с офиса не " напишешься", сейчас с Айпада, 
Да, думаю как только найду студию и до нее доберусь, можно и " поделиться"; главное, чтобы пленка не пострадала, проверить не на чем, " видика" нет);

----------


## zloberman

Господа тема ещё актуальна?Есть немножко фото.Может они мало информативны, но мой папа не любит фотографироваться.В первый рейс он пошел в 1962 году из очередного прилетел 27 мая2012.Из Лас-Пальмаса.Если интересует напишите я выложу фото, один номер газеты АНТАРКТИКА,устав акционерного общества закрытого типа Антарктика от 1994 года копия выданная для ознакомления.

----------


## ОМУРП

[QUOTE=zloberman;29595417]Господа тема ещё актуальна?Есть немножко фото.Может они мало информативны, но мой папа не любит фотографироваться.В первый рейс он пошел в 1962 году из очередного прилетел 27 мая2012.Из Лас-Пальмаса.Если интересует напишите я выложу фото, один номер газеты АНТАРКТИКА,устав акционерного общества закрытого типа Антарктика от 1994 года копия выданная для ознакомления.[/Q

Если можно то выложите все интересно

----------


## Bavenit

> Господа тема ещё актуальна?Есть немножко фото.Может они мало информативны, но мой папа не любит фотографироваться.В первый рейс он пошел в 1962 году из очередного прилетел 27 мая2012.Из Лас-Пальмаса.Если интересует напишите я выложу фото, один номер газеты АНТАРКТИКА,устав акционерного общества закрытого типа Антарктика от 1994 года копия выданная для ознакомления.


 

Это и актуально и интересно. Будем ждать с большим интересом.

----------


## zloberman



----------


## zloberman

[ATTACH][ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

----------


## zloberman



----------


## zloberman



----------


## zloberman



----------


## zloberman



----------


## zloberman



----------


## zloberman



----------


## zloberman



----------


## zloberman



----------


## zloberman



----------


## zloberman

Извините за сумбурность в подаче информацииЗанималась этим первый раз.

----------


## Bavenit

> Извините за сумбурность в подаче информацииЗанималась этим первый раз.


 
Спасибо, zloberman, замечательная информация, фотографии. У Вас и первый раз блин получился не комом. Дерзайте и дальше. Будем с радостью принимать Ваши материалы. С уважением, Bavenit

----------


## REFIK

8 июля 2012 г, в День рыбака, состоится встреча востоковцев. Желающие принять участие могут узнать подробности и записаться до 25 июня. Тел: 718-22-41, 095-69-27-488, или 799-19-94, 067-25-27-219.

----------


## Kitoboi

Встреча выпускников ОМУ РП 1962 года. 
Пятидесятилетие ПЯТОГО ВЫПУСКА 24 июня 2012 года!!!
Заместитель начальника Черноморского пароходства, затем Президент БЛАСКО  Александр Стогниенко, капитан-директор Сергей Чепижко, капитан-директор Анатолий Харлан и капитаны ЧМП Валерий Сигаев и Федор Лятамбур.

смотрите видио:
http://youtu.be/mDPd89X9ZDo

http://youtu.be/DHwv5PFSp_g

----------


## Bavenit

Вчера получил заказанную книгу "Азчеррыба" из Одессы. Работа Игоря Алексеевича Баранова увенчалась успехом. Превосходная книга. Очень обширный материал по истории всех подразделений "Азчеррыбы". Прекрасно иллюстрированная. Очень подробно показаны биографии капитанов и заслуженных людей отрасли. Книга займет достойное место в домашней библиотеке. Рекомендую приобрести данную книгу. Не пожалеете. На Форуме неоднократно поднимался вопрос о том, была ли РПБ "Восток" спроектированная как РПБ или она построена на корпусе, который уступили военные. Игорь Алексеевич однозначно утверждает, что РПБ "Восток" построена на корпусе, спроектированном для военного судна. Это Вы можете найти на станице 24 и 25. Оснований не верить Игорю Алексеевичу нет. На этом основании можно считать, что спор разрешился. Очень сожалею, что не догадался найти возможность попросить у Игоря Алексеевича автограф. Протабанил. А не так давно я заполучил
книгу Василия Моисеева "Золотое дно"и с автографом, за что ему очень благодарен. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit


P.S.   Чуть не забыл. Большое спасибо Китобою за замечательный материал. Просмотрел все. Ностальгия, а скорее всего, - наша история, которая всегда с нами. Очень интересная версия войны 08.08.08. Узнал об этом впервые. Искренне Ваш Bavenit

----------


## Борборисыч

> Игорь Алексеевич однозначно утверждает, что РПБ "Восток" построена на корпусе, спроектированном для военного судна.


 Охотно верю,что могли использовать для корпуса военный проект.А то,что "Восток " был заложен,как то,чем он являлся,подтверждают любители интернет-поиска http://korabli.qdg.ru/forum/index.php?topic=15.420
 (смотреть ответ 423)

----------


## Bavenit

> Охотно верю,что могли использовать для корпуса военный проект.А то,что "Восток " был заложен,как то,чем он являлся,подтверждают любители интернет-поиска http://korabli.qdg.ru/forum/index.php?topic=15.420
>  (смотреть ответ 423)


 

Борборисыч, и снова в бой, покой нам только снится? Не могу не поверить такому человеку, как Игорь Алексеевич Баранов. А его ссылка идет на министра РХ СССР-Ишкова. Я хотел дать здесь эти страницы 24 и 25, но подумал, что без разрешения автора этого сделать не имею права. Приобретите книгу и сами убедитесь в этом. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## REFIK

Коллеги, друзья !Поздравляю всех с нашим любимым праздником, символизирующим нашу молодость, морскую дружбу, романтику! Все дальше в прошлое уходят те золотые годы и , к великому сожалению, и люди их олицетворяющие. Желаю всем крепкого здоровья, молодецкого настроя, хорошего заряда позитивной энергии и семь футов под килем в океане жизни!!!

----------


## ДИМА (ХОРОШИЙ)

Поздравляю всех днем рыбака здоровья достатка хорошего настроения

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Коллеги, друзья !Поздравляю всех с нашим любимым праздником, символизирующим нашу молодость, морскую дружбу, романтику! Все дальше в прошлое уходят те золотые годы и , к великому сожалению, и люди их олицетворяющие. Желаю всем крепкого здоровья, молодецкого настроя, хорошего заряда позитивной энергии и семь футов под килем в океане жизни!!!


 Здоровья и рыбацкой удачи !

Кстати, сегодня в 12:00 холода сбор объявили у центрального входа Рыбки !   :smileflag:

----------


## vasilek52

Всех ветеранов "Антарктики" - с праздником! Крепкого здоровья, долгих лет жизни, удачи во всем!

----------


## Kitoboi

Всех рыбаков, китобоев их родных и близких с Главным праздником жизни - Днем РЫБАКА !!!
Здоровья, благополучия, удачи !!!

----------


## sailor56

Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям и пожеланиям...

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Bavenit

> Коллеги, друзья !Поздравляю всех с нашим любимым праздником, символизирующим нашу молодость, морскую дружбу, романтику! Все дальше в прошлое уходят те золотые годы и , к великому сожалению, и люди их олицетворяющие. Желаю всем крепкого здоровья, молодецкого настроя, хорошего заряда позитивной энергии и семь футов под килем в океане жизни!!!


 
REFIK, я с Вами и со всеми. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## Bavenit

> Всех ветеранов "Антарктики" - с праздником! Крепкого здоровья, долгих лет жизни, удачи во всем!


 
vasilek52, Вас с праздником и ждем Вашей новой книги. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## zloberman

С ПРАЗДНИКОМ ВАС ВЕТЕРАНЫ ЧПОРП "АНТАРКТИКА"

----------


## vasilek52

Спасибо, Bavenit! За поздравление, за наказ. Вас также с праздником, крепкого здоровья, всего самого доброго!

----------


## sailor56

К сожалению, "напрямую" запостить не удалось, пришлось вот так, через ссылку. К "Антарктике" это судно отношения не имеет, однако тяжелый рыбацкий труд показан весьма доходчиво. 
Еще раз всех с прошедшим праздником...

http://rutube.ru/video/a07540ee0bff82399f70eaeeddc3d108/

----------


## Bavenit

> К сожалению, "напрямую" запостить не удалось, пришлось вот так, через ссылку. К "Антарктике" это судно отношения не имеет, однако тяжелый рыбацкий труд показан весьма доходчиво. 
> Еще раз всех с прошедшим праздником...
> 
> http://rutube.ru/video/a07540ee0bff82399f70eaeeddc3d108/


 
sailor56, по картинкам видно, что материал хороший, но почему-то сноска не грузится.
Попробовал несколько раз, но безуспешно. Спасибо, искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## sailor56

> sailor56, по картинкам видно, что материал хороший, но почему-то сноска не грузится.
> Попробовал несколько раз, но безуспешно. Спасибо, искренне Ваш, Bavenit


 Уважаемый Bavenit! Попробуте тогда зайти сюда
http://www.rutube.ru
В строчке поиска наверху посередине набираете Выборка трала, затем кликаете на значок лупы. В отразившемся после клика окне результатов поиска кликаете на картинку. Немного ждете, пока загрузится видео и смОтрите. У меня все показывает. Правда, секунд 6 надо ждать, пока загрузится.
Удачи Вам)))

----------


## Bavenit

> Уважаемый Bavenit! Попробуте тогда зайти сюда
> http://www.rutube.ru
> В строчке поиска наверху посередине набираете Выборка трала, затем кликаете на значок лупы. В отразившемся после клика окне результатов поиска кликаете на картинку. Немного ждете, пока загрузится видео и смОтрите. У меня все показывает. Правда, секунд 6 надо ждать, пока загрузится.
> Удачи Вам)))


 
sailor56, спасибо большое. Загрузил, но выскакивает сообщение, что данное видео в настоящее время недоступно. Просят извинения и т.д. Возможно, когда-нибудь откроется. Загляну через пару дней. Спасибо, искренне Ваш, Bavenit


P.S.  sailor56, а фотографии китобазы, китобойцев, китобоев
      просто замечательные. А пофамильно нельзя назвать 
      китобоев? Был бы очень признателен. Лица знакомые, а
      кто они уже не могу вспомнить. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## plast

Хорошие фотки.

----------


## sailor56

> sailor56, спасибо большое. Загрузил, но выскакивает сообщение, что данное видео в настоящее время недоступно. Просят извинения и т.д. Возможно, когда-нибудь откроется. Загляну через пару дней. Спасибо, искренне Ваш, Bavenit
> 
> 
> P.S.  sailor56, а фотографии китобазы, китобойцев, китобоев
>       просто замечательные. А пофамильно нельзя назвать 
>       китобоев? Был бы очень признателен. Лица знакомые, а
>       кто они уже не могу вспомнить. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit


 Уважаемый Bavenit!
По поводу фотографий - на ч/б снимке слева направо: ОнищукО.С., Силкин Р.Н., Запорожченко В.В., Мамонов Ю.В., Завьялов И.И.
На Цветном - после рулевого в том же порядке (инициалов не помню) Бердичевская, Мальцева, повар 52-го Турта и гарпунер Корлюк. Фотография сделана с борта китобазы японскими наблюдателями.

Видео, которое не открывается, нашел на Ю-Тюбе. Теперь полагаю, у всех должно открыться. Смотрим и вспоминаем...

----------


## Bavenit

> Уважаемый Bavenit!
> По поводу фотографий - на ч/б снимке слева направо: ОнищукО.С., Силкин Р.Н., Запорожченко В.В., Мамонов Ю.В., Завьялов И.И.
> На Цветном - после рулевого в том же порядке (инициалов не помню) Бердичевская, Мальцева, повар 52-го Турта и гарпунер Корлюк. Фотография сделана с борта китобазы японскими наблюдателями.
> 
> Видео, которое не открывается, нашел на Ю-Тюбе. Теперь полагаю, у всех должно открыться. Смотрим и вспоминаем...


 
Уважаемый Sailor56! Большое спасибо за фамилии. Вспомнил только Силкина, а остальных пытаюсь вытащить из памяти. Уж очень много времени прошло. Работа с тралом потрясающая. Очень интересный момент, моряк на палубе, который крестится перед подъемом трала. Еще раз поседел. Сколько лет ходили по лезвию ножа и как "оценивали" наш опасный и героический труд. Эмоций целая торба. И все равно снова хочется туда. Отныне Вы у меня Sailor56 c большой буквы. Спасибо и да хранит Вас Господь. С большим уважением и искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## AG-ents

> К сожалению, "напрямую" запостить не удалось, пришлось вот так, через ссылку. К "Антарктике" это судно отношения не имеет, однако тяжелый рыбацкий труд показан весьма доходчиво. 
> Еще раз всех с прошедшим праздником...
> 
> http://rutube.ru/video/a07540ee0bff82399f70eaeeddc3d108/


 М-да , на Кергелене только так и работали  !!! 

P.S.
Спасибо за ролик , все нормально открывается !   :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> Здоровья и рыбацкой удачи !
> 
> Кстати, сегодня в 12:00 холода сбор объявили у центрального входа Рыбки !


 Некоторые фотки выложены в Одноклассниках в группах "Рыбка" и "ОМУ РП" в альбоме холодильщиков !   :smileflag: 

p.s.
А Вы там кто , если не секрет ? Там все вместе и судоводы и электроны были !   :smileflag:

----------


## sailor56

> И все равно снова хочется туда.


 Знаете, мне тоже. Потому что таких экипажей, как ТАМ я уже нигде не встречал...



> Спасибо и да хранит Вас Господь. С большим уважением и искренне Ваш, Bavenit


 И Вам большое спасибо за теплые слова и пожелания...

----------


## Bavenit

> М-да , на Кергелене только так и работали  !!! 
> 
> P.S.
> Спасибо за ролик , все нормально открывается !


 
AG-ents, для интереса снова попробовал эту ссылку и снова безрезультатно. Подскажите, возможно, я не то делаю? А вторая ссылка Sailor56 проходит без ограничений. Вот второй день сижу и смотрю работу с тралом, а также все остальное.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чем дело? Буду очень благодарен. В семидесятых работу рыбаков в районе о. Кергелен наблюдал, но только с китобойного судна. Мы ТАМ тоже промышляли. С уважением, Bavenit

----------


## AG-ents

> AG-ents, для интереса снова попробовал эту ссылку и снова безрезультатно. Подскажите, возможно, я не то делаю? А вторая ссылка Sailor56 проходит без ограничений. Вот второй день сижу и смотрю работу с тралом, а также все остальное.
> Подскажите, пожалуйста, в чем дело? Буду очень благодарен. В семидесятых работу рыбаков в районе о. Кергелен наблюдал, но только с китобойного судна. Мы ТАМ тоже промышляли. С уважением, Bavenit


 Только что еще раз проиграл первую и вторую ссылку - все нормально. Почему у Вас не идет ссылка с Рутуба сказать затрудняюсь, но это известные популярные ресурсы и видимо причина в Вашем компьютере.
Да, в ролике удачно сочетаются и музыка и само действие, но именно на Кергелене были ситуации гораздо серьезнее ...

----------


## Bavenit

> Только что еще раз проиграл первую и вторую ссылку - все нормально. Почему у Вас не идет ссылка с Рутуба сказать затрудняюсь, но это известные популярные ресурсы и видимо причина в Вашем компьютере.
> Да, в ролике удачно сочетаются и музыка и само действие, но именно на Кергелене были ситуации гораздо серьезнее ...


 
AG-ents, спасибо за участие. Снова попробовал и, как говорил Жванецкий, приходишь домой, включаешь и не работает... Снова результат нулевой. Буду разбираться. Это у меня уже не первый случай. Материал я все же просмотрел по второй сноске от Sailor56, спасибо ему. Согласен с Вами, что все очень удачно схвачено и музыкальное оформление превосходное. Пожалуй, Вы правы и в том, что у о.Кергелен было покруче. Все равно это гимн нашему труду во всех океанах и морях. Спасибо. С уважением, Bavenit

----------


## Bavenit

Изя. Так называлась собачка-болонка, которую на борт РПБ "Восток" принес радист Бобровский. В рейс 1980-81 гг. Изя вышел в море вне судовой роли, но жить в каюте со своим хозяином категорически отказался. Как потом выяснилось по причине совершенного неприятия на дух спиртного. Я не могу утверждать, что Бобровский был очень склонен к употреблению, но хлебосольным хозяином каюты был и там бывали те, кто к этому был неравнодушен. Однажды там произошла кровавая схватка Изи с одним из гостей, после чего он навсегда покинул родной кров и поселился на мостике. На мостике Изя сразу и бесповоротно нашел верных друзей и при сдаче вахты Изю передавали по наличию. Изя стал любимцем и даже талисманом мостика и его обитателей. При заходе на швартовку к СРТМу для приемки рыбы Изя выходил на правое крыло в помощь вахтенному помощнику. Он не просто выходил, чтобы постоять вместе с помощником капитана, а подавал сигналы, что надо делать. Если помощник давал
команду рулевому взять правее, то Изя, подбегая к проему двери, гавкал один раз, а если помощник давал команду взять левее, то Изя снова бежал к проему двери и гавкал два раза. Но когда помощник подходил к телеграфу, чтобы дать малый ход назад Изя забегал в рубку и гавкал три раза. Изя очень любил сахар. Но брать сахар просто с руки не хотел и становился на задние лапы, опираясь спиной к переборке, ему на нос клали кусочек сахара и он, не шевелясь, ждал команду. Когда ему говорили: Изя, сахар! Он подбрасывал сахар вверх и ловил его на лету. Норму он никогда не перебирал, все лишнее складывал в своем уголке. И когда ему снова хотелось сахара, то он приглашал кого-нибудь из аборигенов мостика к своим сокровищам и снова жонглировал, но уже своим сахаром. Спустя некоторое время мы заметили, что Изя не всегда, но в определенное время набрасывался на капитан-директора Тимофея Степановича Булана и не пускал его на мостик. Мы пытались Изе объяснить, что это капитан-директор и на него нельзя гавкать.
Но Изя был непреклонен и продолжал свой протест. Однажды рулевой Володя Чеботарь догадался в чем тут дело. А произошло следующее: на мостик как-то пришел главный механик Борис Алексеевич Баранов, но было видно, что он под
"мухой". Изя не заставил себя ждать и так набросился на Бориса Алексеевича, что Булану и не снилось. Что мы не делали, но Изю успокоить было просто невозможно. Он успокоился только тогда, когда Борис Алексеевич покинул мостик. С этого дня Изя стал хранителем мостика от алкоголя.
Однажды даже самого его любимого рулевого Володю Чеботаря
пришлось отправить в каюту для "дегазации", т.е. не допустить на вахту. Но Володя заявил, что опрокинул до вахты пузырек с нашатырным спиртом на брюки и когда он сменил брюки и вернулся на мостик, то Изя долго обнюхивал его, но все же дал "добро" на несение вахты.  Вот такой принципиальный был Изя. Жизнь шла своим чередом. Изя выполнял свои обязанности, а мы свои. Рейс прошел бок о бок с Изей и пришло время прощаться. Тем более, что я уезжал из Одессы в Мурманск. Прощание с Изей было очень тяжелым. Я не находил себе места и Изя тоже. Но жизнь есть жизнь и мы расстались с Изей навсегда.   Потом, много лет спустя, я приехал в Одессу и решил навестить
Бобровского. Не успел я подойти к двери квартиры Бобровского
как за дверью начался переполох. Что-то там кричало, визжало
и кувыркалось пока не открыли дверь. Из дверного проема выскочил Изя и начал бегать вокруг меня с невероятной скоростью и головокружительными кульбитами.
Долго мы его не могли усмирить. Мне показалось, что это был мой самый радостный день в жизни. Я снова встретил своего самого любимого и дорогого друга.Вот такой был наш Изя, хранитель от пагубных привычек и лучший друг навигации. Потом мне снова пришлось пережить расставания с Изей, но на этот раз уже навсегда. Где сейчас Бобровский и где наш Изя- не знаю, но очень хотелось бы встретится, поговорить и не расставаться уже никогда.

----------


## Соловейко

Уважаемый Bavenit, и в тоже время, многоуважаемый мой командир!
Спасибо Вам за минуты, во время прочтения,о напоминании нашей судовой рутины, напоминающей нам о том времени и заставляющей вспомнить о лучших годах нашей жизни.

----------


## Bavenit

> Уважаемый Bavenit, и в тоже время, многоуважаемый мой командир!
> Спасибо Вам за минуты, во время прочтения,о напоминании нашей судовой рутины, напоминающей нам о том времени и заставляющей вспомнить о лучших годах нашей жизни.


 
Соловейко, привет! Спасибо за оценку. Почему не появляешься на Форуме? Как дела в шведском королевстве? Написал бы, что-нибудь смешного о нашей морской жизни. Помню, что ты писал раньше в нашей газете "Арктикморнефтегазразведки". С уважением, твой Bavenit

----------


## Соловейко

В шведском королевстве почти как в датском. Да, были времена, печатался. Есть кое-что, но всё объёмное. Наверно, буду засорять эфир.
С уважением 
Соловейко.

----------


## Bavenit

> В шведском королевстве почти как в датском. Да, были времена, печатался. Есть кое-что, но всё объёмное. Наверно, буду засорять эфир.
> С уважением 
> Соловейко.


 
А ты выбери что-нибудь покороче. Мы тебя бить не будем. С уважением, твой Bavenit

----------


## freeo

Puerto Las Palmas de Gran Canaria -у многих рыбаков и китобоев наверняка есть что то теплое и трепетное связанное с этим портом..мол Reina Sofia..."Совиспан"..  площадь Santa Catalina...магазин Эль Корте Инглес (El Corte Ingles) .. sarveza "Tropical"...
ностальгия...

Las Palmas de Gran Canaria -наши дни!!

----------


## freeo



----------


## Боцман-О

Спасибо for freeo  за ностальгические кадры. Так много связано в цвете и рассвете Santa Catolina! Это уголок какого-то наркотического воспоминания на карте жизни рыбацкого раздолья в былые времена, у каждого, по своему, связанного со своими воспоминаниями. Когда-то там были лишь пару пальм и фотограф с протёртыми бортами верблюдом. Сейчас это и площадью не назовёшь, какая-то дорожная развязка.

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=freeo;31271265]


Спасибо, freeo, за прекрасные минутки. Вспомнил один интересный случай, который произошел около магазина Совиспан. Рейс у меня был просто экскурсионный. Вышел я с Ильичевска на ТР "60 лет Октября" в район промысла, чтобы там меня пересадили на РТМС "Гарпунер Зарва", где я должен был пройти дублирование капитан-директором. Капитан-директором на ТР "60 лет Октября" был мой друг Петр Михайлович Пипко. По прибытии в район промысла меня пересадили на РТМС "Гарпунер Зарва" и я поступил в распоряжение капитан-директора Анатолия Васильевича Онощенко. Дублирование прошло два месяца, а так как программа моего дублирования была рассчитана на три месяца, а  РТМС "Гарпунер Зарва" уходил домой, то меня снова пересадили на другое судно РТМА "Дарьял", где снова мне повезло, так как там капитан-директором был Геннадий Залысин, с которым мы работали еще на китобойцах. На "Дарьяле" я закончил свою программу и, по окончанию рейса, мы пошли домой. При заходе в Лас-Пальмас мы с Геннадием пошли в город, но предварительно, зашли в офис Совиспан, где Геннадий должен был получить деньги, которые мне перевел Анатолий Ваильевич за время работы на "Гарпунере Зарва". Геннадий пошел в офис, а я стал ждать его рядом с офисом. Не знаю почему, но меня приняли за испанца. Почему я так подумал, да потому, что из магазина вышли трое моряков с дальневосточного судна и, о чем-то посовещавшись, двое остались на месте, а третий подошел ко мне и, не церемонясь в объяснениях, протянув ко мне руку, на пальцах которой были шесть обручальных колец и предложил ченч.
Я прикинулся, что не понимаю его и спросил по-английски, что он хочет. По всей вероятности он меня не понял и снова предложил обмен. Когда я ему на чистокровном русском языке сказал, чтобы он, прежде чем предлагать обмен на английском языке, должен его хоть сносно выучить. Он как ошпаренный отскочил к своим приятелям и все сразу срочно ретировались. Не прошло и десяти минут как из магазина вышла новая тройка. И снова один из них подходит  ко мне и, протянув пачку сигарет, торжественно заявил, что это приз. Я поблагодарил его по-испански, на что он ответил, что не стоит и, сжав кулак правой руки, торжественно произнес мир, дружба, после чего и эта троица ушла.
Выходит из офиса Геннадий и я, протянув ему пачку сигарет, сказал, что это приз ему. Геннадий сказал спасибо, на что я сказал: Да, не стоит, мир, дружба. Я ему все рассказал, мы посмеялись и пошли по делам обязательной программы. И такое бывало в нашей жизни.

----------


## shmidt-ua

За историю спасибо, но вот фотки зачем дублировать ???...

----------


## Bavenit

> За историю спасибо, но вот фотки зачем дублировать ???...


 
Я Вас приветствую, shmidt-ua. Вы, как всегда, начеку. Даю Вам слово, что я понятия не имею как это произошло. Я долго думал как это исправить, но ничего так и не придумал. Виноват, каюсь. Может быть подскажете как из этого можно выйти? Буду благодарен. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## Bavenit

> Я Вас приветствую, shmidt-ua. Вы, как всегда, начеку. Даю Вам слово, что я понятия не имею как это произошло. Я долго думал как это исправить, но ничего так и не придумал. Виноват, каюсь. Может быть подскажете как из этого можно выйти? Буду благодарен. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit


 

P.S. А вот сейчас аватар freeo у меня расположился в трех экземплярах ниже моей подписи. А почему?

----------


## Bavenit

> P.S. А вот сейчас аватар freeo у меня расположился в трех экземплярах ниже моей подписи. А почему?


 

Как появился аватар freeo, так и переместился на свое законное место без моей помощи, а почему? Снова загадка. Как видите, shmidt-ua, моей вины нет. Сам ломаю голову как это произошло. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## shmidt-ua

Добрый вечер Bavenit.
В вашем сообщении 13.08.2012 18:00  внизу есть "редактировать" - вот жмете на него, а потом в открывшемся сообщении вытираете все кроме Вашего текста. И потом там же нажимаете "сохранить". Должно получиться.
У вас такая каша получилась потому что Вы когда первоначально отвечали, то нажали "ответить с цитированием", а в данном случае надо было нажать на "ответ".

----------


## Bavenit

Я Вас приветствую, shmidt-ua! Проделал все как Вы сказали и все ненужное ушло. Очень Вам благодарен. Ученье свет, а неученых тьма. Век учись, а дураки не умирают. Искренне Ваш,Bavenit


P.S. Я больше не буду, Шапокляк.

----------


## vik-alns

Лас Пальмас конца 70-х годов, может кому интересно будет вспомнить.

----------


## Bavenit

> Лас Пальмас конца 70-х годов, может кому интересно будет вспомнить.
> Вложение 4743692Вложение 4743693Вложение 4743694Вложение 4743695Вложение 4743696Вложение 4743697


 

Конечно интересно. До боли все знакомые места. На этом пляже загорали 
и пили пиво. Все здесь исхожено во время работы в нашей "Антарктике". Здесь мы узнавали, что такое сервис. Когда лежишь на топчане на пляже и, подняв руку, к тебе бежит кельнер с бутылочкой пива. И никогда не возникало вопроса о том, холодное оно или горячее. Оно всегда было холодное. Много чего можно вспомнить хорошего.  
Спасибо большое, vik-alns.

----------


## Allanbradl

(С жутким кавказским акцентом) 
 " Здравствуйте товарищ! Вы с какого парохода?  " 
 Тот же голос : - " Я с парохода Юрий ГагарИн" 
" Товарищ, заходите в этот магазин, очень дешевый магазин, сам не понимаю почему такой дешевый магазин..."

----------


## Петруха 50

> (С жутким кавказским акцентом) 
>  " Здравствуйте товарищ! Вы с какого парохода?  " 
>  Тот же голос : - " Я с парохода Юрий ГагарИн" 
> " Товарищ, заходите в этот магазин, очень дешевый магазин, сам не понимаю почему такой дешевый магазин..."


 
И это если не ошибаюсь был магазин Супер Перис!только в нем такая была зазывалка!
Прочел с первой по последнию страницу,шо двадцать лет назад отматал,а фото Лас - Пальмаса просто навеяли таким теплом,и рыбачки у причала,потрепаные в штормах,надо поокуратней с такими фотками,хоть не большой но возраст!

----------


## REFIK

Нынешний год отмечен двумя круглыми датами в истории крупнейшей в мире рыбопромысловой базы «Восток», которая четверть века была одной из визитных карточек Одессы. Исполнилось 40 лет со дня подъема на судне государственного флага — 25 февраля 1972 года. И прошло 15 лет с того черного дня, когда мы простились с «Востоком» на берегу турецкой бухты Алиага.  
Полностью материал доступен здесь:       http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/more/22906.php

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго дня. Стою в сух. доке в Севастополе, где когда-то был на "Сов. Украине". Завод в захирении, народу мизер, работает только один цех. Спасибо Рефу за ссылку на статью о "Востоке". Здесь, в заводе, я тоже не видел весёлых лиц. Только ВОХР по-прежнему без изменений, как было подвеенное отношение к входящим-выходящим, так и осталось.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Всем доброго дня. Стою в сух. доке в Севастополе, где когда-то был на "Сов. Украине". Завод в захирении, народу мизер, работает только один цех. Спасибо Рефу за ссылку на статью о "Востоке". Здесь, в заводе, я тоже не видел весёлых лиц. Только ВОХР по-прежнему без изменений, как было подвеенное отношение к входящим-выходящим, так и осталось.


 И как долго Greifswald планирует там стоять ?
Кто сейчас вместо него ходит на Грузию ?
Хм, а что молчите про Ильичевский ВОХР и Службу безпеки ?  :smileflag:   По-моему они переплюнули всех

----------


## Bavenit

Спасибо, REFIK, за бальзам на душу. Рядом со мной находится Херсонский судостроительный завод, который, в наши времена былинные, строил по 12-13 судов в год. Где этот завод сейчас? Что он строит? - латает старые суда.

----------


## Bavenit

shmidt-ua, они не переплюнули, а плевали на всех. Как говорил 15-ти летний капитан Сэнд: Да, сэр, они смеялись и плевали нам в корму. 120 пустых бочек на "Пилигриме". Боюсь, что и "Greifswald" однажды окажется в бухте Алиага.

----------


## Боцман-О

Дня оброго всем. Для shmidt-ua : Никаких проблем и трений в Ильичевске наша команда не испытывает. Да и в Севастополе мы уже 2-й ремонт - эзабоченностей никаких. Но отношение при проходе через проходную оставляет желать .... Это нужно испытать на себе, т.к. что бы я не писал, Вас всё равно здесь нет, и могу "наклепать" чего угодно.

----------


## Боцман-О

На Грузию ходят "чёрные". С завода, ориентировочно, 4-го числа, а куда не известно пока.

----------


## Боцман-О

> shmidt-ua, они не переплюнули, а плевали на всех. Как говорил 15-ти летний капитан Сэнд: Да, сэр, они смеялись и плевали нам в корму. 120 пустых бочек на "Пилигриме". Боюсь, что и "Greifswald" однажды окажется в бухте Алиага.


 100%!!!!!!!!!

----------


## REFIK

Довно обещанное:http://video.yandex.ua/users/ol-rudencko/view/6/  и часть вторая    http://video.yandex.ua/users/ol-rudencko/view/5/

----------


## vik19tor

Всем доброго времени суток. Немного довелось поработать в ЧПОРП "Антарктика" на РТМС "Ворошиловград", затем АКФ "Советская Украина" (на самой базе). Прошли годы потерял связь со всеми кого знал. Кто знает Вакала А.К, Верцанова Юру, Вишневского Р.С ., Носаленко А., и т.д. Откликнитесь!
Есть небольшой альбом с фотографиями на "Советсткой Украине" и РТМС "Ворошиловград", не оцифрованный.

----------


## vik19tor

Да, из печального в конце 80х начале 90х работал вместе вместе с Васиным В.Г. (только тогда (в отличии от "Советской Украины)  юридически он был у меня в подчинении, а по факту продолжал у него учиться) Вячеслав Георгиевич к сожалению умер.

----------


## ОМУРП

Уважаемые форумчане очень жаль что в одессе которая добывала рыбы процентов 20 в союзе так мало в интернете и на этом сайте тех людей кто это делал в 80-х это было престижно теперь это нужно нашим детям для истории выставляйте фото и т.д. раньше Одесса была городом рыбаков пример тому почти все форумчане окончили ОМУРП или ХМУРП теперь когда я бываю в Одессе о рыбной истории города никто не вспоминает а старые рыбаки которые живут только на пенсию в интернет не выйдут и не расскажут как они поднимали престиж вашего города просьба у них остались фото найдите и публикуйте мемуары все что угодно если этого не будет потомки этот пробел будут заполнять литературными легендами а нам всем нада правда как жили рыбаки при советской власти. Есть сайт http://korabli.qdg.ru/forum/index.php там люди собирают для потомков всю историю рыбного флота СССР а ваш регион очень мало представлен спешите делится информацией

----------


## Bavenit

ОМУРП, я полностью с Вами согласен и готов Вас поддержать всегда и во всем. Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## Bavenit

А я говорю REFIKу только большое спасибо. Замечательный материал и по делу. Искренне Ваш,Bavenit


P.S. Он обязательный человек и выполнил свое обещание.

----------


## kursiv

Прочел пост* vik19tor* (№869) и решил тоже сделать запрос.
Речь идет о моем коллеге-рефике, с которым делал рейс на "Тропосфере" в 1984 году - Анатолии Дерибисе.
После этого наши рейсы не совпадали, тем более что вскоре он попал на "Восток" (не имел ни чести, ни желания). Но там у него не сложились отношения с коллегами - был воспринят как "не наш" (до этого работал на СРТМах и "Суперах"), подвергся обструкции, перешедшей в откровенную травлю. На этой почве у него возник с кем-то острый конфликт, в ходе которого Толя нанес удар молотком по голове. Возникла альтернатива: тюрьма или дурдом. Якобы было выбрано второе и его нынешняя судьба неизвестна.
Все это пересказ одного бывшего работника "Антарктики", степень достоверности которого мне неизвестна.
Возможно кто-то из форумчан сможет что нибудь добавить (подтвердить, опровергнуть).
И еще один момент: действительно ли на "Востоке" существовала такая сильнейшая кастовость, о которой много наслышан (по крайней мере, в среде рефиков)?

----------


## REFIK

> Прочел пост* vik19tor* (№869) и решил тоже сделать запрос.
> Речь идет о моем коллеге-рефике, с которым делал рейс на "Тропосфере" в 1984 году - Анатолии Дерибисе.
> После этого наши рейсы не совпадали, тем более что вскоре он попал на "Восток" (не имел ни чести, ни желания). Но там у него не сложились отношения с коллегами - был воспринят как "не наш" (до этого работал на СРТМах и "Суперах"), подвергся обструкции, перешедшей в откровенную травлю. На этой почве у него возник с кем-то острый конфликт, в ходе которого Толя нанес удар молотком по голове. Возникла альтернатива: тюрьма или дурдом. Якобы было выбрано второе и его нынешняя судьба неизвестна.
> Все это пересказ одного бывшего работника "Антарктики", степень достоверности которого мне неизвестна.
> Возможно кто-то из форумчан сможет что нибудь добавить (подтвердить, опровергнуть).
> И еще один момент: действительно ли на "Востоке" существовала такая сильнейшая кастовость, о которой много наслышан (по крайней мере, в среде рефиков)?


  Вот одна из многочисленных версий   http://porto-fr.odessa.ua/index.php?art_num=art024&year=2004&nnumb=40

----------


## Л.С.Д.

*kursiv* Пишу со слов отца - фамилию не называю т.к. папа просил не "светиться". Дерибис был абсолютно адекватным человеком. Грамотный специалист. Но были люди, которые его доставали - говоря ему, что он дебил и его  место в шестом аппарате...По поводу как было совершено преступление - всё сходится по ссылке. Только немного не совпадает "задержание" - Шевкоплес не скрутил Дерибиса, а просто одернул - думая, что тот подрался. Предложил ему сигарету, со словами - на перекури и успокойся. Анатолий закурил и сказал, что в реф.машине два трупа.. После чего сам пошел в сан.часть и там ждал своей участи.Только потом пришли люди боцмана и скрутили. Отец видел,как Дерибиса переправляли  - говорит зрелище не из приятных - в корзине с привязанными вверх руками, обколотого и абсолютно безвольного пересадили на судно, которое шло в Севастополь. И на подходе, прийдя в себя он плакал - что напрасно убил Сашу. Это рассказал моему отцу друг Анатолия, который  сопровождал. В общем папа сказал - что мужика просто добили издевками и всё это он сделал в состоянии аффекта !!!

----------


## Чип

> altera пож сообщите фамилию Вашего деда, я там был штурманом 1962-1965 г.г. Капитанами были Красноженов, Гурин, Корецкий, вторым механиком постоянно Колотилкин.


  Может кто-то подскажет, на каком китобое ходил механиком Колотилкин, кроме Бесстрашного 28? Я слышал и на Добром 47.

----------


## kursiv

Ув. *REFIK* и *Л.С.Д.*, благодарю за информацию.
Действительность оказалась страшнее, чем представлялась.
Мне все это трудно представить - Толю я знал как добродушного и рассудительного человека, внешне он мне чем-то напоминал известный портрет Сократа, поэтому про себя я его называл Сократосом. Мы с ним много играли в шахматы, когда он задумывался, то затягивался с каким-то особым причмокиванием.

----------


## REFIK

> *kursiv* Пишу со слов отца - фамилию не называю т.к. папа просил не "светиться". Дерибис был абсолютно адекватным человеком. Грамотный специалист. Но были люди, которые его доставали - говоря ему, что он дебил и его  место в шестом аппарате...По поводу как было совершено преступление - всё сходится по ссылке. Только немного не совпадает "задержание" - Шевкоплес не скрутил Дерибиса, а просто одернул - думая, что тот подрался. Предложил ему сигарету, со словами - на перекури и успокойся. Анатолий закурил и сказал, что в реф.машине два трупа.. После чего сам пошел в сан.часть и там ждал своей участи.Только потом пришли люди боцмана и скрутили. Отец видел,как Дерибиса переправляли  - говорит зрелище не из приятных - в корзине с привязанными вверх руками, обколотого и абсолютно безвольного пересадили на судно, которое шло в Севастополь. И на подходе, прийдя в себя он плакал - что напрасно убил Сашу. Это рассказал моему отцу друг Анатолия, который  сопровождал. В общем папа сказал - что мужика просто добили издевками и всё это он сделал в состоянии аффекта !!!


   Как я указывал, ссылка дает представление об одной из многочисленных версий и уток. Скорее это художестенное изложение авторов с определенным домыслом деталей, которые присутствуют и в версии Вашего отца о издевательствах , травле и месте в 6 аппарате. В 90-х годах их было привеликое множество и , как видите, бытуют и летают и по сей день.Каждый рассказчик привносит свою лепту... По факту происшествия распоряжением капитан-директора Булана Т.С. было проведено дознание, создана комиссия по расследованию несчастного случая под председательством гл. механика Шарова Ю.Н. Были тщательно собраны все факты и материалы. На борт прибыл старший следователь транспортной прокуратуры по особо важным делам.На месте им были проведены следственные действия в рамках возбужденного уголовного дела по факту убийства и попыки убийства двух и более лиц. Ни в одном из документов об упоменаемых Вашим отцом издевательсвах и травле речи не шло. Точку поставили экспертизы в одесской психбольнице и филиале института им. Сербского. Диагноз- параноидная шизофрения с раздвоением личности.
Определением судебной коллегии по уголовным делам Одесского областного суда от 5 сентября 1990 года в отношении Деребиса А.А., в связи с совершением им общественно опасных деяний по ст. 17-93 п."г", 94 УК Украины были применены принудительные меры медицинского характера.
   Желающие узнать правду могут ознакомиться в реестре решений суда.

----------


## Л.С.Д.

*REFIK* полностью согласна - сколько людей - столько мнений и версий, поэтому даже не претендую на правильность...Как говорится - за что купила, за то и продала.

----------


## REFIK

Люди! Никогда не "покупайте", а тем более не "продавайте" то, от чего дурно попахивает! За всеми этими байками,  досужими измышлениями  и фантазиями на тему стоят память Александрова Саши, судьбы его вдовы и сына , покалеченная жизнь пострадавших и их близких!  Не ищите зубы там, где их не может быть по определению...

----------


## Боцман-О

Доброго вечера посетителям странички. Этот случай на "Востоке" знаком и мне, и "не из последних уст". Пусть он обрастает слухами и прочей ерундой, но то что парня травили - это была главная причина "аффекта". И в ЦПУ рефки в тот момент были оба и Недоборовский (для тех кто не в курсе - сын помполита "Востока"), и Александров А. От вахты никто его не освобождал как написано в статье. После очередной травли в ЦПУ со стороны Недоборовского (а именно он и делал это постоянно), моторист вышел в реф. отделение и вернулся с молотком которым начал бить Недоборовского. Александров, естественно, кинулся на защиту видя, что человека просто убивают. Благодаря Александрову-то и остался в "живых" Недоборовский! Деребиса уже переклинило конкретно и кто перед ним, и что с ним самим, он уже не понимал. Вышел он из ЦПУ слегка соображая, что натворил т.к. сам подошел к Шевкоплесу, попросил закурить и сказал, что убил людей, добавив: "Сашу я не хотел, Сашу жалко."
Что было потом частично сходится по статье. Записи во всех журналах (и в вахтенном, и в санчасти) задним числом. Соответствующие беседы со всеми участниками и т.д. и т.п.
Случай, сам по себе, был из ряда вон. Кто был напуган, кто возмущен, а кто и вообще не понимал как такое могло произойти.
Но факт остается фактом - человека затравил другой, чего-то о себе возомнивший. И в том рейсе Недоборовский измывался не над одним Деребисом в реф. машине. А совдеповские стряпчие дел даже в "друзья" записали убийцу и пострадавшего. 
Интересные "факты" из статьи: "стал вести себя весьма странно: он перестал разговаривать с коллегами, смотрел в одну точку и что-то постоянно говорил себе под нос. Это мне (и думаю не только мне) напоминает рассказаный случай на "Сов.Украине". Там "затесался" в команде какой-то правдолюбец и грозился, время от времени, всему начальству, что выведет их всех на чистую воду, т.е. по приходу сообщит кое-куда как и что не так, на базе, в работе и в быту. Сверху спустили команду в санчасть придумать все что угодно и списать дурня. И придумали! Осовой диагноза было - "ДОЛГО СМОТРЕЛ В ОДНУ ТОЧКУ"!
Чудака быстренько отправили транспортом и где он пропал никто не ведал. Но с тех пор на базе часто подкалывали молодых: " Не смотри в одну точку - спишут!"
Случай этот услышан от "не любителя поговорить" Наклёвкина Анатолия (Она жешь).
Встречал старшего Недоборовского в Пальмасе, бывший помполит "Востока" нес вахту на трапе в подменке, в должности матроса 2-го класса. Сын вернулся с того рейса "растением" - полный паралич. Молодая жена убежала почти сразу и старику приходилось тянуть всю семью на себе. Начальство от него просто отмахнулось как от бывшего приближенного.
По человечески жаль, что так произошло. Но, лично мне, жаль в первую очередь моториста и Сашу.

----------


## kursiv

_Ни в одном из документов об упоменаемых Вашим отцом издевательсвах и травле речи не шло_ (*REFIK*).
Если убийство было бы совершено не сумасшедшим, то следствию необходимо было бы назвать мотив и тогда могла бы появиться версия травли (была бы она реально или не было).
Но шизофренику мотив не обязателен, соответсвенно следствию незачем было заниматься выявлением провокаторов (опять же, если они были), но тем не менее версия травли появилась. Так же, как и *Л.С.Д.*, не претендуя на правильность, просто хочу сказать, что ситуация выглядит так, что *более вероятно*, что травля все же была.
P.S. После прочтения предыдущего поста Боцмана-О (писал до этого) я еще более уверился в своем предположении.

----------


## Боцман-О

На флотилии "Восток" был случай травли не одного человека, а целого экипажа СРТМа! Была перлюстрация почты, по указанию "Угрюмого", по приходу судна на Родину часть экипажа была уволена, часть уволились сами (боясь последствий), остальных расформировали по другим судам. Дословно: "Чтобы попали на другие суда по однОму! Ни в коем случае не должно быть пары с этого судна на другом вместе!" - Т.С.Булан.

----------


## REFIK

// БОЦМАНУ-О//    Вот и еще один рассказ о том, чего не видел сам и не видел НИКТО. А источник все тот же- одна бабка сказала. Александрова и Недоборовского нашли в разных местах. Сашу  в луже крови в ПУХУ возле подиума, а Виталика, и то не сразу, в компрессорном отделении м-ду двигателем 17 компрессора и переборкой ПУХУ, в бессознательном состоянии, куда он упал после проникающего удара молотком по затылочной части. Это его и спасло ит гибели, т.к. некогда было "возиться" и место весьма ограниченное для внушительных   габаритов Деребиса ( вес ок. 130 и рост под 190,возраст 37 лет- такая себе жертва для травли). После этого Деребис ворвался в ПУХУ и стал громить Сашу, нанеся ему по голове 9 проникающих ранений  молотком. Бил до тех пор, пока не сломалась ручка ( мозги с палубы собирали). После этого вышел из ПУХУ в компрессорное отделение, прошел на левый борт к умывальнику. Выбросил в мусорное  ведро молоток (где потом его и обнаружили), помыл руки от крови. Делее,  возвращяясь, взял на стенде у верстака просечку д/50 мм, вес~ 560 гр, опять зашел в ПУХУ, добивал Сашу просечкой, изрубив ему лицо и кисти рук. И с этой же просечкой пошел охотиться дальше. Просечка после нападения на третью жертву и нанесения 6 ударов по голове была брошена в санпосту разделки, где и была найдена. Орудия убийства были помещены в п/э пакеты, представлены следствию, прошли судебную экспертизу на принадлежность крови нападавшему  и потерпевшим. Крови самого Деребиса на них обнаружено не было.
 Что касается освобождения от вахты.  Оно действительно было. Освобождение дал дежуривший врач терапевт Александр Сергеевич на основании жалобы на плохое самочуствие. На вечернюю вахту с 20  Деребис не заступил. Зарисовался с салоне отдыха в чистой одежде, где его видели несколько человек, побродил на виду, а потом пешел в рефотделение. Но вошел не через ПУХУ, а через аварийный выход компрессорного отделения  с левого борта. При суске с 5 палубы к винтовому спуску 4 трюма тоже был замечен членами экипажа. А после этого -как описано выше. 
Вся картина произошедшего  была задокументирована комиссией,  составлены маршруты передвижения, всё перемеряно, хронометрировано, проверено прибывшим следователем.Поизведен и запротоколирован опрос  всех свидетелей.
 Не  пересказывайте чужие байки!  Не крутите мультики! Не сочиняйте ничего сами! Как всегда больше всех жнают те, кто сам не был, не видел и не слышал! Имейте совесть!

----------


## kursiv

Чем детальнее у повествователя будут описаны моменты бесспорные, тем убедительнее будет выглядеть его версия момента спорного?

----------


## odesat

не знаю, что там в протоколах имени Файтельберг\Бланка. Что рассказывали люди -
- издевались, т. к. он прибалт (ну, мол, тормоз)
- в холодильнике везли тело умершего Шелапугина - и туда "шутники" втолкнули человека. После того, как его выпустили из холодильника - он их и приложил.
- из выжившего, ставшего калекой, сделали "воина - афганца" (жена никуда не сбежала).

----------


## Боцман-О

Доброго вечера всем. Вношу поправки в то, о чем писал раннее. Первым, таки, пал Недоборовский. Каким макаром попал Александров теперь, да и тогда, можно только догадываться. Наверное кинулся на помощь, что вполне понятно, а потом убегал в ПУХУ. 
В любом случае "молодой" допекал взрослого человека с помощью себе подобных. 
О жене Недоборовского мне рассказывал его отец, тогда же в Пальмасе (в 1993г.). Может потом вернулась? Я не в курсе.  
Знаю, что на изждевении у Деребиса, кроме больной раком жены, был ещё и сын-инвалид, действительно после Афгана.
Прессинг самой жизни + дебилоидное отношение по работе закоротили мозг человека. Не известно как каждый из нас поступил бы в такой передряге. И если кто-то думает, что он не такой, то это большая ошибка. Нельзя предугадать ничего, можно только надеяться.
А ментам и иже с ними конечно было выгодно закончить дело психушкой, чем заниматься рутиной которая могла показать поганную сторону жизни на базе №1, рыбного флота СССР. А если вспомнить 80-е годы, и начало 90-х, то это был самый расцвет трагедий на рыбном флоте. Пропажа людей, суициды(не уверенно доказанные), убийства, нелепые несчастные случаи. Или я работал в другой стране или что-то путаю?

----------


## Боцман-О

Просьба к REFIK: Работал ли Олег Р. на СРТМ "Лунга" реф.механиком?

----------


## odesat

"В рефрижераторном отсеке взорвался компрессор, двое из стоявших с ним вахту - погибло."
http://izvestiya.odessa.ua/index.php?go=Newspaper&in=view&id=13227
а ещё есть статья в "Комсомольской правде", где версия событий еще интереснее ...

----------


## Боцман-О

Ну это уже ни в какие ворота .... Ладно бы просто рекламная чушь для отчаявшихся обывателей (книгу то надо спихивать), но с компрессором перебор!

----------


## REFIK

Отклонеие от темы     http://vostokmedia.com/n103096.html

----------


## kursiv

> но с компрессором перебор!


 Человек это писавший мог быть "не копенгаген", удивительно другое: как такое мог допустить (пропустить) герой его очерка?
Ведь он, во-первых, был очевидцем события", а во-вторых, "выпускником холодильного института".

----------


## gauloyses

помогите найти "Вижу кита" док.фильм.

----------


## freeo

К сожалению 'это не флот "Антарктики"..
сегодня был в порту Santa Cruze de Tenerife
похоже рыбный флот перебирается из Пальмаса в Сантакруз..до этого времени в Santa Cruze de Tenerife такого паломничества рыбаков последние лет 5 не было
 :smileflag:

----------


## freeo



----------


## freeo



----------


## freeo



----------


## Bavenit

Спасибо, freeo!  Ах, как хочется вернуться, ах, как хочется ворваться в городок.........

----------


## Оппонент

> К сожалению 'это не флот "Антарктики"..
> сегодня был в порту Santa Cruze de Tenerife
> похоже рыбный флот перебирается из Пальмаса в Сантакруз..до этого времени в Santa Cruze de Tenerife такого паломничества рыбаков последние лет 5 не было


  Все гораздо проще. Весь флот стал в отстой. Новые условия рыболовства в зоне Мавритании сделали рыбалку бессмысленной. Работают только 333-и  Атлантики в Гвинее и рядом....

----------


## LanaLeto

> Нынешний год отмечен двумя круглыми датами в истории крупнейшей в мире рыбопромысловой базы «Восток», которая четверть века была одной из визитных карточек Одессы. Исполнилось 40 лет со дня подъема на судне государственного флага — 25 февраля 1972 года. И прошло 15 лет с того черного дня, когда мы простились с «Востоком» на берегу турецкой бухты Алиага.  
> Полностью материал доступен здесь:       http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/more/22906.php


 Спасибо за ссылку. Отец попросил скинуть ему-как раз сейчас искала её в нете.

----------


## REFIK

> помогите найти "Вижу кита" док.фильм.


 Это не то , о чем просили, но больше, чем ничего       http://video.yandex.ua/users/ol-rudencko/view/7/

----------


## REFIK

> помогите найти "Вижу кита" док.фильм.


 Вот еще немного  http://youtu.be/8TPfpW5f9pw

----------


## REFIK

Найдено по рекомендации *BAVENIT*.Этот искрящийся оптимизмом и жизнелюбием фильм снят по мотивам оперетты Исаака Дунаевского «Белая акация». Героиня этой истории - простая одесская девчонка Тоня Чумакова мечтает о море. И вот ее берут радистом на один из кораблей Черноморской китобойной флотилии…
http://tvbest.com.ua/filmy/russkie/3882-tolko-ty-1972.htm

----------


## Bavenit

Сразу ставлю в известность тех, кто засомневается и начнет задавать ненужные вопросы, что все то, что я сейчас расскажу мне поведали старожилы китобойного судна "Грозный-42". С них и спрос. Как говорил один форуммэн, в те времена далекие теперь почти былинные..... В те времена китобойные флотилии "Слава" и "Советская Украина" работали в спарке. А Генеральным директором этих флотилий был Алексей Николаевич Соляник. Практиковали на флотилии выдачу на каждое китобойное судно перед выходом в рейс по одному поросеночку, которого должны были к середине рейса откормить и пустить под нож. Китобойное судно "Грозный-42" однажды тоже получило такого поросенка. Им оказалась девочка, которую, соответственно, и назвали Машкой. Жизнь китобоев в рейсе довольно однообразная и скучная, а здесь появилась такая отдушина. Все члены экипажа "Грозного" просто прикипели к Машке и каждый стремился ей доказать, что только он ее любящий владелец. Мирно это закончится не могло и начались распри, которые начали доходить до выяснения отношений даже на судовых профсоюзных собраниях. Так продолжалось до половины рейса, когда Машка стала уже не розовым поросеночком, а махровой свиньей. Так неожиданно подкрался момент истины. Встал вопрос о лишении жизни Машки, но кто решится на такой шаг, когда столько вложено души и любви за время кормления? Да никто. Вопрос этот решался очень долго и безуспешно. Кандидатов так и не определили. Тогда решили бросить жребий. Шапка пошла по кругу и каждый с дрожащими руками тянул бумажку, которая или освободит его от этого ужаса или навеки наречет Иудой. В экипаже было два кавказца, которые представляли грузинскую и азербайджанскую нации. Как все понимают грузин был христианином, а азербайджанец мусульманином. И так случилось, что жребий выпал азербайджанцу. На "корриду" собрался весь экипаж. Все давали советы азербайджанцу что и как сделать, чтобы все было наверняка. Он же весь сразу вдруг побелел до такой степени, что с трудом его можно было определить по национальному признаку. В конце концов он взял в руки трехкилограммовую кувалду и пошел на Машку. Все замерли. У многих наворачивались слезы на глаза. Все понимали, что конец будет очень печальным. Мусульманин переложил кувалду в правую руку и, почесывая Машку под подбородком левой рукой, вдруг размахнулся и нанес Машке сильный удар между ушей. Машка ничего не понимая, а тем более не ожидая такой подлости и коварства от тех, кто ее так любил и холил, на мгновенье потеряла разум, а между ушей у нее выросла гуля, похожая на рог. Азербайджанец застыл как вкопанный телеграфный столб, взяв кувалду двумя руками и прижимая ее к груди готовился нанести Машке добойный выстрел, но Машка сообразив, что это совсем не проявление любви к ней, встав в позу носорога, бросилась на обидчика, который уже давал "ноги". Когда эта "сладкая парочка" сделала вокруг надстройки два круга все услышали громоподобное изречение грузина: Кому доверыл резать свинья? Он же мусульманин. Намекая на то, что мусульмане свинину не едят. На четвертом круге вокруг надстройки Машка остыла, пришла в себя и, покинув поле "боя", вернулась в свою конуру. Азербайджанец по инерции сделал еще круг и убедившись, что Машка его больше не преследует сошел с дистанции. Потом еще долго у него пытались отнять кувалду, но он так к ней прирос у груди, что было потрачено много времени и сил, чтобы лишить его орудия производства. Машка три дня и три  ночи никого к себе
не подпускала и пищу не принимала, но на четвертый день проголодалась и съела все сразу за несколько дней. Характер ее очень изменился. Она стала грустной и недоверчивой. По приходу в Одессу Машку куда-то отвезли и прощаться с ней никто не вышел. Всем было горько и стыдно за то, что они так смогли поступить с Машкой, которую так любили, которая так беззаветно им верила и, в свою очередь, так всех любила. Я не был участником этих событий, но когда мне рассказывали об этом, мне тоже было очень стыдно за весь наш человеческий род.

----------


## REFIK

Материал найден по рекомендации *Борборисыч*, но долго не получалось сделать работающую ссылку. Спуск на воду РПБ "Восток" 1969 г. Смотреть с 06м58сек по 07м52сек.
http://video.yandex.ua/external/4611686022578611073/view/108964506/?cauthor=ol-rudencko

----------


## MobyDick

> Игорек Привет!!!
> Как же, помню тебя. Господи, сколько же лет не виделись!!! Ты был рулевым на "Украине" у меня на вахте. Я в то время был 4-м пом.


 Юра..!!!Дружище!!Как же я рад тебя видеть!! :smileflag: )

----------


## MobyDick

Спасибо за фото..как же всех помню..и Олега Семеныча :всетаки 39 рейс с ним был на вахте :smileflag: )И Роберта Силкина..НУ а уж За Запорожченко  сам понимаешь :smileflag: )А вот Завьялова нет

----------


## MobyDick

> Игорек Привет!!!
> Как же, помню тебя. Господи, сколько же лет не виделись!!! Ты был рулевым на "Украине" у меня на вахте. Я в то время был 4-м пом.


 если не ошибаюсь в 87 году-мы тогда С БУЭНОС_АЙРЕСА вам продукты в море с ФОРОСА привезли :smileflag: )Вот тогда и виделись.. :smileflag: )

----------


## REFIK

И, конечно же, классика....
http://filmix.net/37109-belaya-akaciya-1958.html

----------


## freeo

Суда китобойной флотилии  в Одесском порту (1960)

----------


## Bavenit

> Спасибо за ссылку. Отец попросил скинуть ему-как раз сейчас искала её в нете.


 
LanaLeto, Большой привет Анатолию Васильевичу. С уважением,Bavenit

----------


## sailor56

> если не ошибаюсь в 87 году-мы тогда С БУЭНОС_АЙРЕСА вам продукты в море с ФОРОСА привезли)Вот тогда и виделись..)


 Ответил в личку...

----------


## SQUATER

> Вложение 277780115 июня 2011г. в море спасая матроса упавшего в отстойник рыбо-мучного отделения погиб мой брат капитан БМРТ Леонид Бородич Анисов В.Н. за несколько дней до окончания рейса ему было 62 года. Это вырезка из газеты Антарктика за 29 сентября 1982г.  Может кто с ним работал..?


  3 февраля 2005 года я добрался до "Солхино", который стоял на рейде п. Нуадибу ( мавритания), мыс Кап Блан, где Ваш брат был капитаном, ( до этого он был стар пом на "Бикине")   а потом этим судном я ехал третьим на "Бикин", извините за сумбур. Хороший мужик, ( работал до этого он с моим отцом на супере " Бикин" не Антарктиковское судно уже), потом " Солхино" меня доставило на "Бикин"...
Остальное , что помню, если необходимо в личку.
Хороший мужик был, стихи писал помню и сильный как специалист. Батя его конечно знал лучше, я лишь общался пока шли с рейда Мавритании вниз к " Бикину" , чтобы высадить меня с экипажем и частью снабжения.
"Бикин" это бывший "Сириус", "Валерий Чкалов", и если не ошибаюсь "Борис Алексеев", супер -Атлантик.

----------


## ОМУРП

Спасибо за теплые слова о брате а от какой фирмы тогда работали эти суда

----------


## SQUATER

> Спасибо за теплые слова о брате а от какой фирмы тогда работали эти суда


 В личку напишу;

----------


## REFIK

http://video.yandex.ru/users/kan-oleg/view/8/         Подарок форумчанам от *BAVENIT*

----------


## Bavenit

Ставлю всех в известность, что REFIK завысил мои скромные возможности. Я у него был просто секретарем.

----------


## REFIK

Сегодня, 3 ноября 2012 г в 13 часов, в поминальную субботу и в канун 79 летия со дня рождения, на Втором христианском кладбище города Одессы состоялось открытие памятника капитан-директору РПФ "Восток" Булану Тимофею Степановичу. 
Почтить память своего капитана и возложить цветы пришли члены экипажа РПБ "Восток" и родственники Тимофея Степановича.
Фотоотчет в группе рпб "Восток" на "Одноклассниках"

----------


## Bavenit

Вечная и светлая память Тимофею Степановичу Булану! Большое видится на расстоянии лет.

----------


## REFIK

Фильм «Дорога легла за экватор» посвящен дальневосточным китобоям, которые в трудные послевоенные годы уходили промышлять в Антарктику
http://video.yandex.ua/users/kan-oleg/view/10/user-tag/китобойная%20флотилия%20сове/#

----------


## Bavenit

Спасибо большое, REFIK, осталось Вам найти "Вижу кита" и будет полный комплект. У меня пока безуспешно. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## REFIK

> Спасибо большое, REFIK, осталось Вам найти "Вижу кита" и будет полный комплект. У меня пока безуспешно. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit


 Это всего лишь обнародованный мною результат проделанной Вами работы.

----------


## Bavenit

От Вас, REFIK, так просто не отделаешься. Согласен на ничью, хотя это будет с большой натяжкой. У Вас такой, но с крыльями есть? Нет? Будем искать, будем искать. ( Костяная нога ).

----------


## AG-ents

Попались в инете рыбачки в шторм  :

Beam trawler in bad weather


Dirk Diederik Kw 172

----------


## Bavenit

AG-ents, с минусом или с плюсом, а день прошел совсем и не напрасно. Спасибо. Ждем еще. Что-то "заблудился" наш "городок". Ушли на зимнюю спячку? И даже флуд стал дефицитом.

----------


## REFIK

> http://video.yandex.ru/users/kan-oleg/view/8/         Подарок форумчанам от *BAVENIT*


 Эта ссылка не работает. Автор изменил адрес     http://video.yandex.ru/users/kan-oleg/view/14/.

----------


## REFIK

Поздравление от Канищева Олега, переданное через *BAVENIT*
Разрешите Вас поздравить с наступающим Новым Годом и Рождеством Христовым!

Это самые любимые и светлые праздники в СЛАВЯНСКОМ МИРЕ, несущие радость, доброту, прощение грехов, ожидание счастливых перемен, исполнение заветных желаний.

Пусть 2013 год будет богат на удачу, пусть рядом с Вами всегда будут любимые и друзья, пусть осуществляется самые дерзкие мечты!

Желаю Вам и Вашим родным тепла и уюта, радости в сердцах, заботы и понимание близких людей, любви, здоровья, творческих успехов! Мои поздравления С НОВЫМ 2013 ГОДОМ ВСЕМ ЧЕРНОМОРСКИМ КИТОБОЯМ! Ваш Олег Канищев

----------


## Bavenit

Поздравляю всех форумчан с Новым Годом и Рождеством Христовым!
Желаю всем счастья в новом году без очереди и без ограничений. И да хранит Вас всех Господь! И чтоб Вы все нам были здоровы. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## Kitoboi

Администрации спасибо за поздравление с ДР.

Всех Форумчан с наступившим Новым Годом и Рождеством Христовым!
Удачи, здоровья, успехов во всех делах и начинаниях!

Многие из нас могут найти для себя интересное, полистав "Рыбацкие были" на

www.fishmuseum.ru

----------


## Bavenit

CГ поздравляю с ДР. Желаю всего самого самого без очереди и ограничений. И, как говорят в Одессе, чтоб Вы были нам здоровы!
Спасибо, уже нашел.... Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## Kitoboi

Спасибо, Bavenit! Здоровья в Новом Году, удачи!
 С ув. Kitoboi

----------


## Bavenit

При этом, все ещё сохранялась и внешняя военная угроза со стороны Турции. Поэтому было решено восстановить казачество и в 1787 г. казачьи старшины подали прошение на имя императрицы, в котором выразили желание по-прежнему служить. Александр Суворов, который по приказу императрицы Екатерины II организовывал армейские подразделения на юге России, занялся формированием нового войска из казаков бывшей Сечи и их потомков. Так появилось «Войско верных Запорожцев» и 27 февраля 1788 г. в торжественной обстановке Суворов собственноручно вручил старшинам Сидору Белому, Антону Головатому и Захарию Чепиге белое войсковое знамя, пожалованное императрицей Екатериной II[57], а также флаги и другие клейноды, которые были конфискованы при ликвидации Запорожской Сечи в 1775 году.

СГ, спасибо за пожелания и нет ли здесь Вашего родича?

----------


## vik-alns

http://www.e-reading-lib.org/book.php?book=50607
Почитал, севастопольцы на тропике "Канопус", интересно вспомнить...

----------


## kursiv

> http://www.e-reading-lib.org/book.php?book=50607
> Почитал, севастопольцы на тропике "Канопус", интересно вспомнить...


 Когда-то мне попалась повесть в журнале "Юность", которая начиналась такой фразой "Почему смотришь вверх, или увидел там космическую красавицу Светлану Савицкую?" (Проханов, "Дерево в центре Кабула", 1982). Меня смутили нестыковки (Савицкая и красота, Афганистан и шутливо-придурковатый стиль повествования) и я не стал читать дальше.
Здесь тот же стиль, но только прочел побольше - до того эпизода, когда во время выборки трала (!) капитан разрешает доктору спуск с аквалангом на подводную охоту... по слипу!

----------


## Kitoboi

В декабре ушел из жизни капитан-директор АКФ "Советская Украина" Чернец Игорь Иванович, который возглавлял флотилию несколько последних рейсов, а завтра прощаемся с лучшим Старшим помощником МРХ, можно сказать Главным старшим помощником Советского Союза, капитаном дальнего плавания ШПУЛЬНИКОВЫМ Виктором Алексеевичем. 
Китобои, которых осталось не так много, выражают семье и близким Виктора Алексеевича скорбь и будут помнить его до конца своих дней.
Царствие небесное тебе Виктор Алексеевич.

Согласовано и подтверждено: Ангелов В.М.,Абрамов Е.Г., Баранов И.А..Елпатов С.С.,Пипко П.М., Полинкевич В.,Стрюков В.И., Сайко А.В.,Чепижко С.Г.

----------


## Bavenit

> В декабре ушел из жизни капитан-директор АКФ "Советская Украина" Чернец Игорь Иванович, который возглавлял флотилию несколько последних рейсов, а завтра прощаемся с лучшим Старшим помощником МРХ, можно сказать Главным старшим помощником Советского Союза, капитаном дальнего плавания ШПУЛЬНИКОВЫМ Виктором Алексеевичем. 
> Китобои, которых осталось не так много, выражают семье и близким Виктора Алексеевича скорбь и будут помнить его до конца своих дней.
> Царствие небесное тебе Виктор Алексеевич.
> 
> Согласовано и подтверждено: Ангелов В.М.,Абрамов Е.Г., Баранов И.А..Елпатов С.С.,Пипко П.М., Полинкевич В.,Стрюков В.И., Сайко А.В.,Чепижко С.Г.


 Я не думаю, что китобои будут против того, чтобы и я присоединился к ним. Виктор Алексеевич Шпульников был человеком, на которого нельзя было обижаться. Знал его очень хорошо по работе на АКФ "Советская Украина" и на РПБ "Восток". Вечная и светлая ему память и помогай ему Господь. Выражаю его родным и близким искреннее соболезнование. Козырев В.К.

----------


## Боцман-О

Светлая память Виктору Алексеевичу, Человеку никогда не отварачивающемуся от трудностей.
Земля пухом, Стар.Пом.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> В декабре ушел из жизни капитан-директор АКФ "Советская Украина" Чернец Игорь Иванович, который возглавлял флотилию несколько последних рейсов, ...


 Весной прошлого года случайно встретился с ним в городе. Мимолетом поговорили о том , о сем ... 

Земля пухом, душе вечный покой ...

----------


## REFIK

16 февраля 2013 г проводили в последний путь Шпульникова Виктора Алексеевича (07.07.1938 -14.02.2013). Мы, востоковцы, глубоко скорбим и выражаем соболезнования семье покойного. 
 Для каждого члена экипажа РПБ "Восток" старший помощник капитана Шпульников В.А. был очень значимым человеком. Он принимал, инструктировал и обустраивал экипаж на судне. Составлял, разъяснял и отрабатывал с экипажем действия по судовым тревогам. Каждого из 640 человек знал в лицо. Был строг и требователен. Беглым взлядом сразу определял психологическое настроение моряка и тут же мог пошутить, подбодрить или поругать, или дать совет, то есть разрядить ситуацию, что в длительном рейсе в море очень важно. 
 Судоводителем, штурманом Виктор Алексеевич был выдающимся. Такие суда, как КБ "Слава", КБ "Сосетская Украина", РПБ "Восток" вёл по морям- океанам, у берегов Антарктиды, да еще мастерски проводил этих гигантов через проливы и каналы. Швартовал к борту большие грузовые, рефрижераторные суда и танкеры для проведения грузовых операций в открытом море на промыслах в Тихом, Индийском и Атлантическом океанах. Это очень высокий класс судовождения. 
 А скольким молодым штурманам он передал свои знания, даже трудно сказать.Он столько раз пересекал экватор нашей планеты, что сам Нептун запутался в счете! Звёзды и созвездия на небе в разных полушариях Земли уже давно перешли с Виктором Алексеевичем на "ты" (они его тоже знали и помнили, ведь столько лет он по ним ориентировался). Волны океанов и морей не раз показывали свой характер, но наш старпом показывал им свой и побеждал! Так было много лет.. 
 В 1997 г Виктор Алексеевич навсегда простился с "Востоком" в турецкой бухте Алиага, куда база была продана на металлолом и вскоре перешел  на преподавательскую работу в ОМУ РП им. Соляника. 
 8 лет он учил курсантов любить профессию штурмана так, как любил её сам, передавал свои знания и опыт. 
 Тяжелая болезнь, которую Виктор Алексеевич перенес мужественно, не жалуясь на жестокую боль, поставила точку в жизни незаурядного человека, романтика, посвятившего себя морю. 
 Востоковцы простились со своим старпомом и будут его помнить! 
 От имени экипажа: И.Баранов, В.Захарченко, О.Руденко, А. Ольховский, А.Кандаурова,В. Козырев, А. Черепов, Н.Аскольский, И.Майорова, Л.Клапатюк, Н.Таратутенко, Л.Гвоздиков.

----------


## REFIK

20 февраля 2013 г. исполнилось 75 лет со дня рождения и 13 лет со дня смерти замечательного человека и выдающегося одессита СЕМЕНА ВЛАДИМИРОВИЧА МАРКО (20.02.1938 - 08.02.2000). 
Как по заказу, день выдался солнечный, теплый. На Таировском кладбище, у могилы Семена Владимировича, собрались люди с букетами цветов. 
В судьбе каждого из пришедших, как они между собою делились, Семен Владимирович был, встретился, помог преодолеть тяжелую ситуацию, или просто являлся хорошим другом под Антарктидой на КБ "Советская Украина", под Сахалином и Шикотаном на РПБ "Восток", или на бегегу, когда реанимировался КРГ и создавался "Рыбак Одессы". 
Какой яркий след в жизни и памяти оставил Семен Владимирович Марко, какое благодарное чувство живет в сердцах знавших его людей, если спустя 13 лет после ухода его из жизни, без напоминаний и приглашений, они приходят к могиле почтить его память! 
В 2005 г. вышла в свет художественно- документальная повесть памяти замечательного человека, одессита, о большой и кипучей жизни Семена Владимировича Марко, который не один десяток лет отдал мужественной работе в океанских просторах. 
Именем Семена Марко был назван супер-супер траулер. 
В 2010 г. был выпущен видеоальбом "Есть только миг между прошлым и будущим" с воспоминаниями востоковцев о помощнике капитан-директора по производству. Названием альбома стали слова из любимой песни Семена Владимировича. 
Да, жизнь человека, по сравнению с Космосом, Вечностью- миг. Но Семен Марко за этот миг сделал столько значимого, доброго многим людям, городу, стране, а хорошее не забывается. 
Мы будем помнить. 
В.Захарченко, О. Руденко, Е.Подольская, Н.Аскольский, Т.Дудник, Л.Хрыкина, А.Солдатенко, В. Дзюбенко, Н. Иванчук, С. Михайличенко.

----------


## Bavenit

Подписываюсь под каждым словом REFIKа. Именно таким я знал Семена Марко. Вечная и светлая ему память. Bavenit

----------


## SQUATER

Очень хороший фильм есть в интернете, о котором наверное слышали и который смотрели , уважаемые ветераны промыслового флота:
"'Под опрокинутым месяцем". Сняли прибалты в 70-х годах. О работе промысловиков, СРТМ-ах, попала в кадр плавбаза " Восток". Фильм снимали в реальной промысловой обстановке. Драма, труд моряков, семейные проблемы...сюжет о капитане и его команде.
Материалы Википедии:

«Под опрокинутым месяцем» (латыш. Zem apgāztā mēness) — художественный фильм режиссёра Эрика Лациса, снятый на Рижской киностудии в 1976 году. Премьера фильма состоялась в октябре 1977 года.
Сейнер латвийского рыболовецкого колхоза ведёт лов рыбы в Атлантике. Рыбакам приходится прикладывать колоссальные усилия для успешного выполнения производственного задания.
После почти полугодичного плавания с берега приходит радиограмма с убедительной просьбой продолжить лов. Команда готова согласится, при условии, что с ними останется их капитан Арвид Гирис.
Рекомендую всем посмотреть, кто не видел, но большинство , уверен смотрело и тайну я не открыл.
Фильм " бомба" как по мне.

----------


## Боцман-О

Не видел и не слышал об этом фильме, уже качаю. Для SQUATER - спасибо за "наводку".
Адрес фильма:  http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3475251

----------


## Bavenit

> Не видел и не слышал об этом фильме, уже качаю. Для SQUATER - спасибо за "наводку".
> Адрес фильма:  http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3475251


 
Я Вас приветствую Боцман-О! Как всегда не грузится. Еще не достиг Ваших вершин. Если можно, то дайте сноску, чтобы загрузиться без проблем. Буду очень благодарен. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## SQUATER

Фильм если честно бомбовый, хоть и качество не очегь , но снят в реальном времени, хотя художественный .
Попала плав база " Восток", прибалтийские базы, качели со сдачей груза , планерки , просто он художественный , а снимали в реальной промысловой обстановке. Снят Пальмас). В общем драма еще та: элементы семейной жизни моряков, сдача продукции на базу.
Быстрее всего съемочная бригада снимала фильм на промысле: иначе не реально просто такое снять: дорого.
Посмотрите отпишитесь о впечатлениях.
О фильме узнал от отца, он о нем в 80-е узнал, а скачал вот недавно...
Наверное это единственный художественный фильм этого жанра, который так близко показал жизнь рыбаков.
Есть еще на видео у меня старый фильм о китобоях, но никак не могу добраться и переписать на диск(((. Там много молодых тогда еще специалистов этого флота , по моему и и Григорий Иванович Журавель, с которым много общался по работе в 2001-2004 в рыб порту, он был дежурным капитаном порт надзора.

----------


## SQUATER

Этот фильм в Херсоне показывали в кинотеатре в конце 70-х батя говорил , что ему сказали друзья, и , по его словам смотрел тогда в диком восторге...

----------


## Чип

25

----------


## Чип

Промысел

----------


## Чип

29

----------


## Чип

Слева - стармех Колотилкин

----------


## freeo

Приветствую вас уважаемые форумчане, ЧИП-отличные фото!!!! блин так и захотелось снова в на промысел, иногда такая ностальгия бывает что готов был бы в рейс сходить даже без оклада  :smileflag:

----------


## Bavenit

> Приветствую вас уважаемые форумчане, ЧИП-отличные фото!!!! блин так и захотелось снова в на промысел, иногда такая ностальгия бывает что готов был бы в рейс сходить даже без оклада


 
"Бодрый-25" - это один из моих китобойцев. Спасибо большое ЧИП. freeo, я тоже готов уйти на полноценный рейс без зарплаты. Особенно на "Бодром-25". Рейс был в автономном плавании с большим количеством интересных моментов. Через пролив Дрейка до Перу ( Кальяо ) и обратно через пролив Дрейка. ЧИП, еще раз большое спасибо. Было это в 1975 году.

----------


## Kitoboi

> Слева - стармех Колотилкин


  справа электрик Володя Баранкевич

----------


## Дочь моряка

> Вчера получил заказанную книгу "Азчеррыба" из Одессы. *Работа Игоря Алексеевича Баранова увенчалась успехом.* Превосходная книга. Очень обширный материал по истории всех подразделений "Азчеррыбы". Прекрасно иллюстрированная. Очень подробно показаны биографии капитанов и заслуженных людей отрасли. Книга займет достойное место в домашней библиотеке. Рекомендую приобрести данную книгу. Не пожалеете. На Форуме неоднократно поднимался вопрос о том, была ли РПБ "Восток" спроектированная как РПБ или она построена на корпусе, который уступили военные. Игорь Алексеевич однозначно утверждает, что РПБ "Восток" построена на корпусе, спроектированном для военного судна. Это Вы можете найти на станице 24 и 25. Оснований не верить Игорю Алексеевичу нет. На этом основании можно считать, что спор разрешился. Очень сожалею, что не догадался найти возможность попросить у Игоря Алексеевича автограф. Протабанил. А не так давно я заполучил
> книгу Василия Моисеева "Золотое дно"и с автографом, за что ему очень благодарен. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit
> 
> 
> P.S.   Чуть не забыл. Большое спасибо Китобою за замечательный материал. Просмотрел все. Ностальгия, а скорее всего, - наша история, которая всегда с нами. Очень интересная версия войны 08.08.08. Узнал об этом впервые. Искренне Ваш Bavenit


 Добрый день!! Очень рада прочесть, что Игорь Алексеевич в здравии, надеюсь и сейчас. 
Мой отец и Игорь Алексеевич закончили  1 выпуск Херсонского мореходного училища и были распределены в Мурманск. Там они и работали (папа в Тралфлоте), дружили.  Мои родители так и остались  жить и работать  в Мурманске, отец прикипел сердцем к Северу. Потом  они еще общались, встречались и на юбилее выпуска и просто приезжали в гости в Одессу.
 По рассказам моих родителей у меня самые хорошие впечатления от семьи Барановых. Хотелось бы связаться с Игорем Алексеевичем. Осталось много фотографий.
 Если у кого есть возможность, пожалуйста, передайте привет из Заполярья от семьи Стратуновых.
С удовольствием почитала форум, посмотрела фото, у отца  тоже много снимков с рейсов, с вахт, все храним.
С уважением, Алена Николаевна

----------


## Bavenit

> Фильм если честно бомбовый, хоть и качество не очегь , но снят в реальном времени, хотя художественный .
> Попала плав база " Восток", прибалтийские базы, качели со сдачей груза , планерки , просто он художественный , а снимали в реальной промысловой обстановке. Снят Пальмас). В общем драма еще та: элементы семейной жизни моряков, сдача продукции на базу.
> Быстрее всего съемочная бригада снимала фильм на промысле: иначе не реально просто такое снять: дорого.
> Посмотрите отпишитесь о впечатлениях.
> О фильме узнал от отца, он о нем в 80-е узнал, а скачал вот недавно...
> Наверное это единственный художественный фильм этого жанра, который так близко показал жизнь рыбаков.
> Есть еще на видео у меня старый фильм о китобоях, но никак не могу добраться и переписать на диск(((. Там много молодых тогда еще специалистов этого флота , по моему и и Григорий Иванович Журавель, с которым много общался по работе в 2001-2004 в рыб порту, он был дежурным капитаном порт надзора.


 

SQUATER, большое спасибо за фильм. Фильм действительно бомбовый... Если бы я не знал этих знаменитых актеров, то никогда не поверил бы, что фильм художественный. Как-будто побывал на промысле. Все до боли, до слез знакомое и даже родное. А трагедий за свою работу на промысловых судах, подобных этим, видел очень много. SQUATER, надеюсь, что Вы справитесь с задачей и мы увидим то, что у Вас есть про китобоев. Заранее Вам благодарен. С Григорием Ивановичем
был хорошо знаком по работе на китобойной флотилии. Спасибо большое Боцману-О за то, что он помог мне разрубить Гордиев узел, так как мне это оказалось не под силу. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## Чип

47

----------


## Чип

Спелись

----------


## Чип

Ковшова

----------


## Bavenit

Добрый день!
Алена Николаевна, приветствую Вас на нашем Форуме. Что касается Игоря Алексеевича, то я Вам ничем помочь не могу. Могу Вам подсказать обратиться к Kitoboi, который сможет Вам помочь. Я так думаю. В свое время я сам прикипел к Северу и часто его вспоминаю.
С уважением, искренне Ваш,Bavenit

----------


## Чип

33

----------


## Kitoboi

Алена Николаевна!
Привет Баранову И.А. передал. Он помнит своего близкого друга.
от него и моряков Юга удачи и много солнца прекрасному Заполярью.
Зайдите на www.fishmuseum.ru - там много интересного найдете.

----------


## Чип

Девятый вал.

----------


## Чип

Банно-прачечный день.

----------


## Kitoboi

Саша Колотилкин (второй механик) наблюдает как стригут матроса-рулевого Колю Будкова.

----------


## SQUATER

> SQUATER, большое спасибо за фильм. Фильм действительно бомбовый... Если бы я не знал этих знаменитых актеров, то никогда не поверил бы, что фильм художественный. Как-будто побывал на промысле. Все до боли, до слез знакомое и даже родное. А трагедий за свою работу на промысловых судах, подобных этим, видел очень много. SQUATER, надеюсь, что Вы справитесь с задачей и мы увидим то, что у Вас есть про китобоев. Заранее Вам благодарен. С Григорием Ивановичем
> был хорошо знаком по работе на китобойной флотилии. Спасибо большое Боцману-О за то, что он помог мне разрубить Гордиев узел, так как мне это оказалось не под силу. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit


 Да не за что, очень рад, что Вам понравился фильм, если честно сам был шокирован им, отец его нашел в интернете, а смотрел его еще в Херсоне в конце 70-х, когда был штурманом еще на СРТМ ах. Я лишь коснулся Вашей рыбацкой жизни одним рейсом , но мне хватило, понять всю романтику и тяжесть этого труда. А что говорить о людях, которые отдали этой профессии целую жизнь. Фильм как нельзя полно отражает драму семейных трагедий, споров при сдаче рыбы на базы, будней помысла, самое интересное , что наверное , это первый и единственный забытый фильм об этой работе. Поразили переговоры капитана промыслового сейнера на базе, о процентовке испорченной и нормальной продукции- мол не хочешь не сдавай, планерки, диспетчерские, И так далее; по поводу трагедий показанных в картине, и о которых пишите Вы, рассказывал отец также, будучи капитаном, о специфике передачи телеграмм с берега, о гибели или смерти родственников, о разводе жен, уходе девушек И так далее, о том, что эти телеграммы сначала нес радист капитану, и затем , капитан, иногда налив рюмку, а иногда сделав небольшой ликбез о жизни бренной моряку, которому адресовано послание, должен был с максимально возможной мягкостью , донести весть до моряка...воистину сложная профессия...
Григория  Ивановича мог часами слушать , он прекрасно читал и писал (!) стихи, знал много интересных историй. 
Фильм , упомянутый и китобоях черно белый, там много еще молодых капитанов , разгребусь с делами и таки перенесу его на диск), а далее будем думать как его перенести в интернет.

----------


## Bavenit

И все равно, SQUATER, большое спасибо! Ваше понимание этой не простой темы делает Вам честь.
Будем ждать Ваш фильм о китобоях. И, как говорят в Одессе, чтоб Вы были нам здоровы. С уважением, Bavenit

----------


## kursiv

Тоже посмотрел сейчас "Под опрокинутым месяцем" и пишу по первым впечатлениям, спонтанным и субъективным.
Фильм в целом понравился, очень удачное название (самодостаточное, универсальное и романтичное).
Для меня был примечателен один момент фильма, который напомнил мои первые (отравленные) дни  моего первого рейса.
В картине матрос-толстяк полфильма ходит в тонких подтяжках. Точно такие были и у меня в моем первом рейсе (супертраулер "Апогей" севастопольской "Атлантики", 1982 год).
Сам я одессит, а в Одессе тогда такие тонкие подтяжки имели не только функциональное назначение, но и являлись элементом моды, молодежной "фишкой".
Одев же их на судне, я заметил, что вдруг очутился в неком вакууме, на грани обструкции. Причину узнал лишь спустя неделю, когда понемногу наладились рабочие и гуманитарные отношения с вахтой. Оказывается, что по севастопольским представлениям, подтяжки вообще являются анахронизмом, а одевший их молодой человек вообще вызывает подозрения в плане адекватности. 
Это было мое первое, но не последнее открытие в области севастопольской специфики. Например, там очень ценилась мадера, считавшаяся шиком и крутизной, которая в моей одесской тусовке считалась просто дурным вкусом ("ты пил абсент?!!!" /Ремарк "Три товарища"/).
Еще по фильму.
Сцена встречи капитанов на базе. Капитан СРТ стоит под часами, на часах 12.40. Капитан базы в это время достает из бара бутылку и вновь поворачивается к визави, который так же неподвижно стоит под часами на которых уже 13.17.
И еще.
Я подумал, если этот фильм здесь был дважды назван "бомбовым", то каким же МОГ бы быть фильм поставленный по владимовским "Трем минутам молчания"?

----------


## Борборисыч

Хороший правдивый фильм.Жаль,что не видел раньше.Можно обсуждать любой эпизод,приводя собственные примеры.Дважды показан "Восток" - дважды был счастлив.

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго вечера. Тоже хочу отписаться по фильму. Сюжетная нить для простого зрителя - много рыбы для страны, семейные перипетии членов экипажа и трагедия в семье капитана, перешагнув через которую он остаётся на промысле т.к. "попросили" команду поработать ещё месяц сверх рейсового срока. В остальном всё, что отснято на промысле, близко памяти и сердцу тем кто через это прошёл, и понятно всё до мелочей. Сюжет в каюте капитана п/б "В.Лацис" мог бы быть вообще запрещён по тем временам для показа, но его проморгали цензоры по причине всё той же "сюжетной линии". Простые смертные в споре капитанов особого ничего не видят. Для цензоров это показ торжества справедливости рабочей настойчивости. На самом деле, кто работал с этой базой пусть опровергнет, сдавать на "Б.Лацис" был ещё тот геморой! Стамп у них был без зазрения совести на 1,5 тонны с биркой - 1 тонна! Ни разу за 5 или 6 рейсов, что пришлось с работать с этой базой(до прихода на промысел или после ухода "Востока") по 1-2-3 месяца, никто из наших СРТМов(флотилии) не стал на сдачу рыбы в первый день после замёта. А если прокалывались и ставили "очень рано" в очередь на сдачу, то после швартовки, взяв пробу в лаболаторию, заявляли: "Рыба с калянусом. Отходите и ждите сутки". Доходило до маразма. Мы провалялись с неводом более 2-х суток и когда капитан с руганью договорился, и нас взяли, наконец-то, под борт, то через 15-ть минут отогнали с тем же диагнозом: "Пресервы делать не можем, у рыбы полные кишки дерьма"(извините за мой французский). За всё время работы с этой базой сдали до 90% всего улова вторым сортом и на муку. Сдать 1-м сортом было просто не реально! Бельё нам стирали из рук вон..., а пресной водой так вообще побирались по другим базам.
Вернусь к фильму. Там капитан СРТ требовал принять рыбу 1-м сортом и цензорам, в этом моменте, не в догон, что от этого зависит зароботок экипажа, с одной стороны. А с другого бока чем больше база сделает первосортной продукции из рыбы принятой на борт за копейки, тем больше на лицо обман рабочего люда, добывающего эту рыбу. А если бы этот кеп поднял ещё вопрос и о стампе, то там уже "нюхачи" увидели бы "поклёп" на советские рабочие отношения("Мы, русские, друг друга не обманываем"), и это уже пахло бы статьёй. 
Когда на горизонте появлялась долгожданная "наша мама"("Восток") у ребят неподдельно блестели глаза. А на перых швартовках, приветствуя друзей на палубе базы, голоса срывались на фальцет. Мы переставали чувствовать себя чужими на этом .... и т.д. 
Единственный плюс от меня не самой базе "В.Лацис", а их судовому врачу, который, за несколько красивых ракушек, поставил мне шикарную, серебрянную пломбу. В этом году ей исполняется 32 года и она, и зуб в отличном состоянии.
Спасибо за фильм, SQUATER!

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Фильм , упомянутый и китобоях черно белый, там много еще молодых капитанов , разгребусь с делами и таки перенесу его на диск), а далее будем думать как его перенести в интернет.


 Если фильм маленький, то можно на Ютуб залить http://www.youtube.com/ , если до 1 Г то очень легко заливается на mail.ru в разделе Мой мир, ну а чуть сложнее, но именно для фильмов можно использовать место на http://www.ex.ua/ (тут потом можно и напрямую смотреть и скачивать. При регистрации указывайте, что все функции хотите использовать, иначе потом придется поновой регистрироваться)
Удачи и ждем с интересом !   :smileflag:

----------


## Bavenit

Заговорили настоящие профессионалы рыбацкой нивы.Похоже на то, что "каникулы" закончились. Приятно порадовали kursiv, Боцман-О, Борборисыч и shmidt-ua. Прорвало. А Вы, SQUATER, говорили, что не стоит благодарности. Стоит и очень дорого. Спасибо всем! С уважением, Bavenit

----------


## SQUATER

Даже не ожидал так много отзывов), рад что батя подсказал ссылку. Нет ну конечно , есть там недочеты, как и везде, тем более , что он снимался на промысле , в так сказать боевых условиях.
Поэтому субьективно " бомбовый" я имел ввиду , на уровне эмоционального фона, ....
Но все равно, приятно, что освежили память все), для многих он оказался ностальгическим.
Bavenit, лицемерить не буду, ) за ссылку приятно слышать благодарности. 
По Китобоям, кто подскажет где в городе есть организации ), где можно пере катать на диск , с видеокассеты?
Там молодой Булан, Журавель и много китобоев, кого наверно уже и нет. Он черно белый. Там журналисты с китобазой его снимали на промысле. Есть и архивные съемки ...

----------


## SQUATER

Только что посмотрел фильм на видео. Качество конечно ужас), с годами то ли пленка, то ли головка видика испортились, но все равно перепишу на диск...название " Ждите нас в мае", автор сценария Бабий, консультант Булан, в фильме показали: Ангелина, Кирюхин Капитан китобазы ( после Соляника вроде был. ) есть там же архивные съемки 30-х годов, дальнего Востока. Интервью летчика разведовательного вертолета ( " Стрекоза" на жаргоне, сленге).

----------


## Bavenit

SQUATER, я хорошо понимаю как это хлопотно, хотя в этом деле ничего не понимаю. Думаю, что Че с этим справится. Удачи Вам! С уважением, Bavenit

----------


## Чип

Ковшова

----------


## Чип

Досуг

----------


## Чип

От зари до зари

----------


## eekaluznaya

Подскажите пожалуйста. Если зрение далеко до идеального, дальнозоркость, возможно ли поступить на судовождение? Сын давно мечтает. Но говорят, что только на судамеханическое отделение возможно. Это так? Можно ли как-то это решить? Спасибо за ответ!

----------


## Чип

25 марта - День рождения Колотилкина Александра Сергеевича. Ему  сегодня могло бы исполниться 77 лет. (Фото - Атлантика, 68 год).

----------


## kursiv

> где можно пере катать на диск , с видеокассеты?


 Это не ответ на Ваш вопрос, а нечто смежное, но также может пригодиться: http://www.alexputev.com/blog_articles_03.html.
А что касается видеокассет, то недавно слышал следующее: "В городе таких точек полно, стоит от 40 грн за час". 
Поисками самих "точек" еще не занимался (имею надежду сделать это в домашних условиях, на что имею подробные инструкции), а Вам  желаю удачи.

----------


## Чип

28

----------


## Чип

Шторм

----------


## REFIK

> Подскажите пожалуйста. Если зрение далеко до идеального, дальнозоркость, возможно ли поступить на судовождение? Сын давно мечтает. Но говорят, что только на судамеханическое отделение возможно. Это так? Можно ли как-то это решить? Спасибо за ответ!


 По -моему, ограничением является дальтонизм.

----------


## SQUATER

> Это не ответ на Ваш вопрос, а нечто смежное, но также может пригодиться: http://www.alexputev.com/blog_articles_03.html.
> А что касается видеокассет, то недавно слышал следующее: "В городе таких точек полно, стоит от 40 грн за час". 
> Поисками самих "точек" еще не занимался (имею надежду сделать это в домашних условиях, на что имею подробные инструкции), а Вам  желаю удачи.


 Понял, спасибо , да и REFIK дал контакты, на неделе разгребусь с делами , и постараюсь все сделать .
Bavenit, спасибо еще раз)!

----------


## SQUATER

Понравилась статья ....Источник : "Вечерняя Одесса " №142 (9668) // 25 сентября 2012 г. 

«Восток»: от восхода до заката

Нынешний год отмечен двумя круглыми датами в истории крупнейшей в мире рыбопромысловой базы «Восток», которая четверть века была одной из визитных карточек Одессы. Исполнилось 40 лет со дня подъема на судне государственного флага — 25 февраля 1972 года. И прошло 15 лет с того черного дня, когда мы простились с «Востоком» на берегу турецкой бухты Алиага.

...В начале 50-х годов прошлого века в Одессе родилась традиция: всем городом встречать возвращающуюся из арктических рейсов китобойную флотилию «Слава». Каждая из этих встреч превращалась в яркий праздник. С 1960 года так встречали китобоев новой флотилии «Советская Украина».

В 1966 году «Славу» передали во Владивосток, а весной 1973-го на морвокзале город устроил грандиозную встречу новой гордости Одессы — рыбопромысловой базе «Восток».

Идея создания самой крупной, мощной и быстроходной рыбопромысловой базы мира преследовала две цели. Первая — создать гигантское предприятие, которое, добывая рыбу в мировом океане, во время промысла перерабатывала бы её в различную пищевую продукцию. Вторая — поразить мир достижением советской науки и промышленности.

И действительно, было чем гордиться: водоизмещение судна — 44000 тонн; длина — 224,5 метра; ширина — 28 метров; мощность силовой установки — 26000 лошадиных сил; скорость — 18,5 узла; экипаж — 690 человек. На борту размещалось 14 рыбодобывающих судов водоизмещением 70 тонн каждое, ангар для двух вертолётов.

Проектирование и подготовка к строительству гиганта рыбопромыслового флота, превышающего размерами американские авианосцы типа «Мидуэй», началось в 1963 году. Проектантом было назначено Ленинградское ЦКБ «Морпромсуд». Строителем выбран один из крупнейших судостроительных заводов Ленинграда — Адмиралтейский.

Распоряжением Совмина в создании «Востока» было задействовано около трехсот предприятий Советского Союза, в числе которых всемирно известные заводы и конструкторские бюро.

...Как только днище «Востока» коснулось воды, началась достройка у причала. Проектанты и строители, поставщики трудились напряженно, на многих участках круглосуточно, буквально «на ходу» находили оригинальные технические решения для преодоления постоянно возникающих проблем.

В 1970 году правительство приняло решение передать базу «Восток» Одессе, в УАКОРФ «Антарктика», где сразу же начали комплектовать команду для участия в швартовых и ходовых испытаниях и готовиться к приёмке судна.

Особую трудность представляла комплектация командного состава судомеханической службы. В «Антарктике» не было специалистов по паротурбинным силовым установкам, подобным силовой установке «Востока». Одесский обком партии предложил отделу кадров ЧМП откомандировать соответствующих специалистов в «Антарктику». Таким образом я, бывший командир БЧ-5 (старший механик) кораблей Военно-Морского флота с мощными паротурбинными установками, а в то время механик турбоходов ЧМП, также в январе оказался на «Востоке» и стал участником создания базы. С первого же дня включился в процесс испытаний и приёмок систем, механизмов судна.

Начиная с апреля 1971 года в течение трех месяцев из Одессы в Ленинград прибыла группа механиков силовой установки, в основном бывших работников ЧМП: Ю. Н. Максимов, К. А. Шпилевский, В. А. Марков, Н. А. Степанов, В. В. Маликов, Н. А. Леонов, М. И. Кустов. Появились и будущие хозяева автоматических систем инженеры О. Л. Фаин, В. В. Зламан. В начале лета прибыли дублер капитан-директора С. Х. Погасов, руководители флотилии добывающих судов В. И. Стрюков и А. И. Москаленко, а перед ходовыми испытаниями — капитан-директор И. А. Баранов.

Акт о приёмке «Востока» с множеством наших замечаний и обязательств строителей их устранить был подписан 31 декабря 1971 года.

Затем последовали два месяца доделок, прибытие по Неве с судостроительного завода «Пелла» 14 рыбодобывающих судов, которые поднимали на «Восток» и выстраивали по обоим его бортам. Занял своё место на палубе вертолёт.

Приятное оживление вызвало прибытие женской части экипажа — свыше 160 человек, в основном персонал консервного цеха, производственной лаборатории, бухгалтерии, обслуживающих служб. На фоне бледных жительниц северной Пальмиры молодые, яркие южанки выглядели эффектно.

25 февраля 1972 года в морозный питерский день на «Востоке» подняли государственный флаг. Рыболовный флот Украины пополнился ещё одним гигантом, которому четверть века предстояло быть флагманом рыбопромыслового флота Украины.

Первый, экспериментальный, рейс был самым трудным. Не оправдалась идея использования флотилии добывающих судов, находящихся на борту судна. Предложение специалистов УАКОРФ «Антарктика» заменить их средними рыболовными траулерами, выходящими на промысел вместе с базой, после острых дискуссий было принято Минрыбхозом и Совмином.

В 1973 году к базе начали прибывать морозильные траулеры — СРТМы проекта 502 ЭМ кошелькового лова, построенные Киевским судостроительным заводом «Ленинская кузница». В следующем году их было уже десять, и базу «Восток» переименовали во флотилию. Количество СРТМов достигло 14.

Из рейса в рейс «Восток» наращивал производство рыбной продукции, в основном консервов. Однако проектные мощности начали сдерживать рост производства. Тогда по проектам специалистов судна и объединения без отрыва от производства, то есть в море, силами моряков были построены ещё два консервных цеха, цех изготовления консервных банок, дополнительные бункеры для хранения рыбы. Объём производства консервов возрос более чем вдвое, достигнув полумиллиона банок в сутки. И каких консервов! Сейчас не найдёшь в магазинах банку сардины, скумбрии или иваси по вкусовым качествам и внешнему виду даже отдаленно напоминающих те, что выпускались на «Востоке», да ещё и по доступной для всех цене.

Моряки «Востока» уходили в рейсы на 8 месяцев. К услугам экипажа были кинозал на 160 мест (ежедневно демонстрировали три сеанса), библиотека, танцплощадка, музыкальный салон, бассейн, сауна, спортплощадка, зал психологической разгрузки. О здоровье членов экипажа заботилась группа врачей основных специализаций. Работала парикмахерская. Столовая предоставляла качественное шестиразовое питание. В рейсе функционировала вечерняя школа рабочей молодежи. Еженедельно выходила многотиражная газета «Рыбак Одессы» (печаталась в своей типографии).

Молодёжь, да и люди постарше, могли реализовать свои дарования в самодеятельном творчестве, участвуя в танцевальных и вокальных ансамблях, вечерах любителей поэзии, где наряду с произведениями классиков звучали стихи «местных» авторов, песни своих бардов.

Всё это делало жизнь полноценной, интересной. Не удивительно, что основная часть экипажа прошла с «Востоком» весь его трудовой путь. Большое количество женщин положительно влияло на психологический климат в коллективе. На «Востоке» сложилось много крепких семейных пар, некоторые дети, родившиеся в этих семьях, в дальнейшем выбрали морскую профессию.

Так жил и трудился «Восток» до начала «лихих» девяностых. В 1991 году океанский рыбопромысловый флот Украины, распределённый между объединениями Крыма и «Антарктикой», насчитывал 230 единиц. Но началась пресловутая ваучеризация и приватизация. Приносившая огромные прибыли морская отрасль за бесценок перешла в частные руки. В ряде случаев новыми «хозяевами» стали люди, далёкие от специфики эксплуатации флота. Главная их цель была получить деньги, быстро и много. Но флот приносит прибыль только при условии вложения денежных средств, и немалых, в плановые ремонты, экипировку судна перед выходом в рейс, своевременное снабжение всем необходимым в течение рейса.

Впрочем, был способ получения «быстрых» денег — распродажа исправных судов и отправка на металлолом тех, которые нуждались в плановом ремонте. Вот и пошли непрерывным потоком суда в турецкий порт Алиагу и индийский Алангу для переплавки «на иголки».

Ряд судов «Антарктики», находящихся в хорошем техническом состоянии, оказался в судовладельческих компаниях стран СНГ. Один из крупнейших траулеров РТМК-С «Капитан Орликова» принадлежит сейчас Венесуэле, переоборудован в исследовательское судно. Другой, такого же типа, прошедший модернизацию «Атаман Калнышевский» (бывший «Капитан Лабунец») стал собственностью африканской компании.

Пришла очередь и «Советской Украины». В 1987 году, после запрета охоты на китов, ее переоборудовали в рыбоперерабатывающую консервную базу, подобную «Востоку». Но в новых условиях руководство «Антарктики» не смогло обеспечить её эксплуатацию. В 1995 году она отправилась в порт Алиагу на порезку.

Начали сгущаться тучи над «Востоком». Но он был ещё очень молод: 23 года — не возраст для судов подобного класса. В конце декабря 1995 года, кое-как преодолев трудности ремонта и снабжения, «Восток» с экипажем в количестве 630 человек отправился в рейс. Удалось снарядить с ним всего 4 траулера, потом выслали вдогонку ещё один. Из-за постоянных срывов поставки снабжения, сокращения числа судов флотилии он работал с ничтожной производительностью. Рейс затягивался из-за попыток добиться хоть какого-нибудь экономического эффекта.

В довершение всего в марте 1997 года судно было арестовано марокканскими властями по иску испанской фирмы за долги «Антарктики» и, как следствие, — 114 суток томительного плена. Часть членов экипажа удалось снять с судна, но у большинства в этом рейсе за плечами насчитывалось 18 месяцев пребывания в море.

Не видя со стороны государства и компании никаких действенных мер по освобождению судна, на котором ещё находилось около 400 человек, капитан-директор А. В. Онощенко на свой риск увел судно из-под ареста на рейд Ильичёвска. Не было традиционной для Одессы красочной встречи на морском вокзале.

Моряки отказывались подойти к причалу без расчёта по заработной плате за рейс. Порт блокировали родственники моряков. На судно высадились работники прокуратуры. Они познакомили моряков со статьями Уголовного кодекса, предусматривающими наказание за отказ от швартовки. В результате «Восток» кинул швартовы в порту Ильичевск. На берегу — бледные, уставшие от многодневного ожидания женщины, вдоль бортов медленно приближающегося судна — измученные, осунувшиеся лица моряков... Ни цветов, ни приветственных речей. Попытки военного оркестра поднять настроение людей мажорной музыкой вызвали у встречающих лишь раздражение. Музыкантов попросили прекратить игру.

Швартовка состоялась, порт опустел. Потом появились представители турецкой фирмы, купившей «Восток» для разрезки на металлолом. «Восток» — это свыше 20 тысяч тонн металла, в составе которого более 500 тонн бронзы, 300 тонн красной меди, 80 тонн алюминия. Лакомый кусок! Вывоз с судна годами накопленного имущества скорее напоминал мародерство.

В середине сентября 1997 года «Восток» — крепкое, исправное судно, не знавшее никаких аварий, — отправляется в последний рейс навстречу своей гибели. На берегу провожающие — бывшие члены экипажа, мужчины и женщины. Многие плачут...

Несколько дней пути — и рейд порта Алиага. Впереди пологий дымящийся берег, место разрезки судов. Утром 18 сентября 1997 года «Восток», развив максимальную скорость, охваченный дрожью из-за чередующихся мелководных изобат под килем, словно кит-самоубийца выбрасывается на берег, а скорее — на кладбище судов. Мы делаем последние фотоснимки на фоне мертвого гиганта... Всю ночь в Измире востоковцы, члены перегонной команды, в ресторанчиках и барах поминали его как навсегда ушедшего друга. Некоторые не сдерживали слез.

...С тех пор прошло 15 лет. От океанского рыбопромыслового флота Украины осталось несколько судов. Торговый постигла та же участь. Об Украине говорят, что из морской державы она превратилась просто в страну у моря.

Ещё в этом году вход в известное всем одесситам здание на углу Дерибасовской и Екатерининской украшал логотип с тремя китами, а в окне, выходящем на главную улицу Одессы, красовалась модель «Востока», изготовленная Адмиралтейским заводом 40 лет назад. Недавно уже запыленная, с поломанными надстройками, она и вовсе исчезла. На эмблеме остался один кит. Остальные отвалились...

ООО «Капитан», в которое переведены остатки флота АРК «Антартика», владеет последним оставшимся судном — РТМК-С «Борис Деревянко». Долго ли он продержится в этой компании?

...За моими плечами более полувека службы на Военно-Морском флоте, на судах торгового и рыбопромыслового флота. Руководил службами технической эксплуатации, группами наблюдения за строительством судов на иностранных верфях. Горько сознавать, что отрасли, которой отдана вся жизнь, уже нет.

Члены экипажа «Востока», их дети и внуки каждый год в День рыбака собираются в каком-нибудь ресторанчике. К сожалению, с каждым годом количество участников сокращается. Встречи проходят тепло и весело. Звучат стихи, рожденные в море, в речах и тостах — воспоминания о прошлом и надежда на будущее. Нам хочется верить, что Украина всё-таки вернёт звание морской державы, и наши потомки, которым мы передали свою любовь к морю, будут бороздить океаны под флагом Родины.

Владимир Свояк

----------


## Чип

Охота

----------


## Чип

47

----------


## Чип

Экватор

----------


## Bavenit

SQUATER, я и REFIK давно ищем фильм о китобоях "Ждите нас в мае". Не этот ли фильм Вы имеете намерение нам подарить? Как Ваши успехи? С уважением, Bavenit

----------


## freeo

был сегодня (проездом) в порту Las Palmas. рыбачки стоят из Архангельска, Мурманска...
Съездил на Reina Sofia, там как оказалось стоит вторым бортом "Борис Деревянко" 
Зашел в гости, капитан Казимирович( Краулис)- посидели понастальгировали ))
Был с ним в рейсе еще в прошлом веке )) 
далеком 1994 или 1995, уже и не вспомню точно год.
фотки выложу через пару дней .

----------


## SQUATER

> SQUATER, я и REFIK давно ищем фильм о китобоях "Ждите нас в мае". Не этот ли фильм Вы имеете намерение нам подарить? Как Ваши успехи? С уважением, Bavenit


 Да это этот фильм. Занимался соревнованиями и мотался ) , не успел еще оцифровать, но это именно этот фильм. 
жаль только , что на видио качество с полоской - но это наверное головка видика , а не пленка. Нужно оцифровать и восстановить. Это именно этот фильм я писал ...

вот моя цитата страничку назад ) , Вы просто случайно просмотрели ее: 

Только что посмотрел фильм на видео. Качество конечно ужас), с годами то ли пленка, то ли головка видика испортились, но все равно перепишу на диск...название " Ждите нас в мае", автор сценария Бабий, консультант Булан, в фильме показали: Ангелина, Кирюхин Капитан китобазы ( после Соляника вроде был. ) есть там же архивные съемки 30-х годов, дальнего Востока. Интервью летчика разведовательного вертолета ( " Стрекоза" на жаргоне, сленге).

----------


## Bavenit

SQUATER, Ваша правда. И на старуху бывает проруха. Мне уже подсказал REFIK ( по Skype ), но только после того, как я уже протабанил. Еще молодой-исправлюсь. Именно этот фильм мы искали давно и, если у Вас получится, то будем очень рады. Дерзайте и Вам воздастся. С нетерпением будем ждать. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## SQUATER

Да я не в упрек Вам), что Вы). Тут в 34 табанишь, а что говорить , когда больше будет)? Шучу. Тем более что Вы еще молоды!, вот тут в точку! 
Получится обязательно, с оцифровкой, надо только время найти, теперь надеюсь на след неделе.

----------


## SQUATER

Один раз довелось там садиться на "Солхино", следующее к "моему " судну. 
Понравилась статья о Нуадибу.

Город Нуадибу — второй по величине город в Мавритании, который является экономическим центром страны. Одноимённый порт Нуадибу — последнее убежище более чем 300 старых кораблей, брошенных владельцами. Эти суда, ржавеющие на мелководье, дали городу печально известное название — кладбище старых кораблей. Коррумпированные чиновники на протяжение многих лет брали взятки у владельцев судов, позволяя им бросать их у здешних берегов... 
Явление началось в 80-ых после национализации мавританской рыбной промышленности. Многочисленные старые и неэкономичные суда были просто брошены. Так как отказ от судна — довольно дорогое удовольствие для компании владельца,в течение десятилетий ненужные корабли просто вывозились и оставлялись в гавани Нуадибу, ситуация стала настолько неконтролируемой и приняла опасный оборот, что даже сами мавританцы стали волноваться. В настоящее время запущен проект, совместно с Европейским союзом, предполагающий дальнейшую переработку старых кораблей на металлолом и очистку бухты...

----------


## SQUATER

в продолжении......

----------


## SQUATER

а этот рифер наверное видели там многие, мне лично его показал отец с мостика...вид мистический показался. А может , просто так показалось)

----------


## SQUATER

Вот еще фото с этим судном ...

----------


## SQUATER

еще ...

----------


## SQUATER

далее фото на любителя....но грустные

----------


## freeo

классные фото!!!

----------


## SQUATER

Мне больше Ваши с Пальмаса нравятся , если честно, хотя был там всего раз,( да и то три дня , правда полных, а потом Пуэрто де ля луз -  мыс Гандо , дорога,   аэропорт и домой ))...В отличие от других мною посещаемых часто мест )..Но запомнилось, и хочу еще вернуться.)))
А эти фото да...такие, тяжеловато - грустные ) но, странно, - чем-то тоже красивы. Выходит, и в кладбищенском покое судов, есть своя красота.

----------


## freeo

Гран Канария-Лас Пальмас-Рейна София

----------


## freeo

Гран Канария

----------


## freeo



----------


## freeo



----------


## freeo



----------


## freeo



----------


## freeo



----------


## freeo



----------


## SQUATER

О! Вот это подарок! Спасибо!
Есть ,так сказать ,теперь стимул вернуться еще больше!)

----------


## altera

Очень красивые фото!
Парадисо))) грациос сеньор)

----------


## shmidt-ua

> классные фото!!!


 Как на кладбище побывал ...  

А Ваши фотки действительно очень классные, только желательно размером раза в три делать, а то очень долго страница грузится    :smileflag:

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Понял, спасибо , да и REFIK дал контакты, на неделе разгребусь с делами , и постараюсь все сделать .
> Bavenit, спасибо еще раз)!


 Я на Пироговской угол Канатной (почти на углу в подвале под гастрономом) оцифровывал пару лет назад. Качеством доволен.

----------


## Bavenit

> далее фото на любителя....но грустные


 
Очень печальное зрелище. Суда, как и люди, состарился и почивай на "лаврах". Есть начало и конец. Грустно, господа! Одна парочка, ошвартованных лагом, похоже на нашу клайпедскую серию типа "Баренцево море". По своему времени были неплохие суда. Мы в этот мир приходим на мгновенье, а уходим в вечность навсегда. Спасибо, SQUATER. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## Bavenit

Спасибо, freeo, поддал оптимизма. Замечательные фотографии и суда всех калибров. А говорил, что готов вернуться. Так Вы уже там. Теперь буду долго гнать велосипед, любуясь этой красотой. Freeo, и в Лас-Пальмасе, freeo! Молодец! С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## Чип

30

----------


## Чип

Праздник Нептуна

----------


## Bavenit

"Бедовый-30"- еще один из моих китобойцев. Капитаном был Виталий Петрович Попов. Мой старпомовский дебют. После него были "Бодрый-25" и 27-й. Капитаном на "Бодром-25" был Анатолий Васильевич Гребенщиков. Человек, который воспитывал экипаж радостью. Капитаном на 27-ом был Николай Васильевич Абрамушкин. Отличный капитан, истинный моряк и добрейший человек, которого всегда вспоминаю с большим уважением и даже как отца. Многое взял от него, как от капитана и человека. Спасибо Чип. С уважением, Bavenit

----------


## freeo

Нашел в сети фотки РПБ ВОСТОК..мне кажется они здесь ранее не опубликовали ...
да....красавица была....
 :smileflag:

----------


## freeo

порт Ильичевск ..СРТМ ЧАУДА-
уже переоборудованная в Норвегии для ярусного лова клыкача ..
перед рейсом в южные широты под Южную Георгию

----------


## Чип

24

----------


## Чип

Перекур

----------


## Чип

26

----------


## kitoboi1

Хотел-бы пообщатся с from hell. Я работал с Вашим дедом на камбузе 40-й рейс, очень хорошие воспоминания и как о человеке, и как о специалисте.  Меня зовут Матюк Сергей , если он помнит меня, то я буду очень рад с ним пообщатся.

----------


## SQUATER

Рекомендую ознакомиться с этой книгой.
АЗЧЕРРЫБА
ОРГАНИЗАТОРЫ РЫБНОГО ХОЗЯЙСТВА
И АЛЬМАНАХ ПРОМЫСЛОВЫХ КАПИТАНОВ
Из серии
«КАПИТАНЫ РЫБНОГО ХОЗЯЙСТВА СССР»
Под редакцией капитана дальнего плавания А. Н. Якунина
Авторы-составители:
А. Н. Якунин — капитан дальнего плавания;
И. А. Баранов — капитан дальнего плавания;
Т. И. Баранова — инженер-программист ЮРТФ
История Антарктики собрана здесь. Может ее выкладывали уже. 
И о ней знают. Но я , признаться, был удивлен обилием информации и фотографий......
Если ее не выкладывали на сайте, снова не побоюсь назвать это "бомбой").
Модеров прошу не удалять ссылку.
Было бы не плохо ее приобрести. В оригинале так сказать, а не на компьютере. 
Если кто знает где ее можно купить, буду признателен....

http://www.fishmuseum.ru/file/azcherryba.pdf

----------


## vik-alns

Да книга действительно сильная, если судить по информации о капитанах, у некоторых биографии показаны до 2011г. Это значит что книга свежая, а издать по нынешним временам книгу довольно дорого. Если она издавалась то наверное очень маленьким тиражом.

----------


## Bavenit

Я Вас приветствую, SQUATER! Теперь Вы меня не заметили и пропустили. На странице 41 в своем посте 815 я уже говорил о книге "Азчеррыба". Правда не так обширно как у Вас. В моей домашней библиотеке она есть. А приобрести мне ее помог REFIK. Он ее заполучил и выслал мне по почте, за что я ему очень благодарен. Книга действительно уникальная. Спросите у REFIKа, возможно он сможет помочь. С уважением, Bavenit

P.S. Спросите еще у Kitoboi. Думаю, что он тоже может.

----------


## SQUATER

Понял, огромное спасибо, Теперь , видимо , я просмотрел, REFIK уже написал мне в личку, надеюсь удастся ее приобрести .
Также надеюсь скоро выполню и Вашу просьбу по фильму, видеокассета уже в пределах досягаемости, просто был серьезно занят и не успел подскочить в студию перезаписи, а также, территориально был далековато от студий.

----------


## Bavenit

Ничего, мы подождем. Верим, что у Вас все получится. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## SQUATER

Свершилось, отдал на оцифровку, в Понедельник забираю и залью в интернет.

----------


## REFIK

> Свершилось, отдал на оцифровку, в Понедельник забираю и залью в интернет.


 УРРРАААА!!!!!!!

----------


## SQUATER

)))) не прошло и пол года))) я про себя).

----------


## Bavenit

SQUATER, Лучше через полгода, чем через три года. Обещанного всегда ждали три года. Скорее разливайте. Пить очень хочется. Ждем. Искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## SQUATER

Ну, я вообще его, как только заберу, залью на youtube чтобы можно было банально смотреть в онлайн.
И на файлообменник. 
Вообще , подозреваю , что он мог остаться ( этот фильм ) в небольшом количестве экземпляров, также пылящихся на полке старых видеокассет((( у кого - то ...
Теоретически бате его дал Журавель Г.И. ( который молодой в этом фильме ведет диалог с журналистом). 
Единственное что огорчает это не очень хорошее качество, но на оцифровке попросил сделать что можно для его улучшения.

----------


## SQUATER

Для небольшой паузы ) , выложу стих о Лас Пальмасе , который написал как под диктовку кого - то на ухо ( мне всегда так диктуют стихов много очень), 
на Ваш суд. 
Прошу не корить за дилетантство и графомарание) я всего - то графоман).

Лас Пальмас 

Помнит все лишь океан, 
Ты стоишь как истукан ,
Наблюдая в чреве чар ,
Мощь природы и дурман,
Тот который опьяняет,
И свободой обжигает , 
Жить быстрее заставляет,
И доверчиво играет, 
C нами часто иногда, 
Вроде вы были друзья;

Жизнь на острове резвится , 
Люди есть тут, и есть птицы,
Есть красивые места: горы, пальмы - чудеса; 
И чистейшие заливы, мысы, склоны , серпантины ;
Лас Паломас - мир чудес , 
Яхт и девушек - не счесть ; 
И Атлантика седая, 
Острова те окаймляя , 
Нежным ветром пыль сдувая ,
Бриз несет чрез океан ,
К тем чудеснейшим местам ; 

Там ветра живут седые , 
Все с Сахары- не простые , 
Одинокие -не злые , 
Теплые и штормовые;
Дождь Пальмасу обещая -
Из песка - Людей стращая ;
Из Сахары прилетая, тот песок все покрывая :
 горы, пальмы , пароходы, все ...и даже небосводы, 
На ресницах оседая , жителей тем украшая ,
 по прилавкам пробегая , даже в пиво попадая;
Но опять же исчезая , через время обещая , 
не спеша вернуться снова ...с устоявшимся муссоном.....

Вечер пальмы океан, Лас кантерас дарит Вам, 
Дарит тем кто приезжая ,
Тут монетку оставляет, и 
Тихонько напевает ,ту мелодию
Морей, океанов и страстей, где 
Испания созрела , охраняла и Воспела; 
В буйстве красок и цветов, 
И величественных гор;

Из песка скульптуры чинно , 
Взгромоздились над пустынным
Рыжим пляжем островов , 
Вдоль красивейших намывов и дорожных серпантинов;
Скульптор с ними неизменно, мерит взглядом откровенно :
вроде нищий, вроде нет, и Харлей его " мопед", 
и "косуха" центровая,
А бандана то какая! 
Байкер вылитый сидит , глаз не сводит и молчит, 
так зачем ему скульптура ? , денег ради , нет?
 Молчит? Может просто альтруист? 
Впрочем , бросив взгляд несмело, 
мы поймем в чем же здесь дело: 
рядом кепка на полу и в ней евро доверху; 
Брось и ты туда монету , 
"богатеет"  скульптор к лету, 
Всем нужны его скульптуры :
 якорь там или натура. 

Мыс Гандо с аэропортом, 
расположен натюрмортом : между скал и мысов сильных ,
меж оазисов старинных, 
Самолеты ввысь взлетают и пространство разрывают,
ревем страшных от турбин сих немыслимых машин; 
Пассажиры улетают и монеты оставляют , 
чтоб сюда вернуться вновь , с отдаленных берегов;

Здесь и я плеснув текилы,
обходивши Дьюти Фри, 
ведь меня поймете Вы, 
грустно глянув на пейзажи ,
глупую смахнув слезу,
 неспеша пойду к окну 
и еще раз посмотрю ,
как волнителен пейзаж ,
островов этих и пляж...

А. Цында

Сорри за пунктуацию ), будем считать ее авторской, " стих" не редактировался,
Писался за 15 минут на Айфоне, от нечего делать в машине.

----------


## freeo

> Для небольшой паузы ) , выложу стих о Лас Пальмасе , который написал как под диктовку кого - то на ухо ( мне всегда так диктуют стихов много очень), 
> на Ваш суд. 
> Прошу не корить за дилетантство и графомарание) я всего - то графоман).
> 
> Сорри за пунктуацию ), будем считать ее авторской, " стих" не редактировался,
> Писался за 15 минут на Айфоне, от нечего делать в машине.


 отлично!!!!!
 :smileflag:

----------


## SQUATER

Спасибо, знал Вы оцените ))), хоть и понимаю , что дилетант, но приятно.

Фото с трофейной навигационной карты ))) есть все острова , если что).

----------


## Bavenit

Превосходно, чудесно, замечательно, а тем более за 15 минут. Что касается пунктуации, то это наш общий конек. Не берите в голову, SQUATER.

----------


## Bavenit

Выкладывайте, SQUATER, а если покрупнее, то еще лучше.

----------


## SQUATER

Итак , фильм оцифрован и находится на диске у меня )))
пытаюсь слить на youtube - формат пишет не поддерживает - прекрасно...
Теперь ищу файлообменник...
Видимо то , что REFIK говорил - нужно конвертировать в формат MP AVI, так как DVD Хостинги не принимают((((
Никогда этим не занимался, что ж
" все приходится делать впервые " (с) х/ф " Лунный гонщик" , Роджер Мур , агент 007).

----------


## SQUATER

А вот и в ютубе)
Как говорят американцы enjoy!

http://youtu.be/f3UuUCIbFwQ

----------


## SQUATER

Ну и наконец полноценная ссылка на файлообменнике, скачивайте:

http://www.ex.ua/view_storage/289410269249

----------


## Bavenit

> Итак , фильм оцифрован и находится на диске у меня )))
> пытаюсь слить на youtube - формат пишет не поддерживает - прекрасно...
> Теперь ищу файлообменник...
> Видимо то , что REFIK говорил - нужно конвертировать в формат MP AVI, так как DVD Хостинги не принимают((((
> Никогда этим не занимался, что ж
> " все приходится делать впервые " (с) х/ф " Лунный гонщик" , Роджер Мур , агент 007).


 
SQUATER, большое спасибо. Море, да что там море, океан удовольствия. Долго мы искали с REFIKом, а здесь на тарелочке, с голубой каемочкой. Молодец, SQUATER, сдержал и сроки и слово. Сколько знакомых лиц. Анатолий Степанович Лабунец, Григорий Иванович Журавель, Анатолий Кобыльников, Владимир Васильевич Ангелин и много других знакомых лиц. Качество нормальное. Теперь я буду долго гнать велосипед, окунувшись в молодость. Еще раз спасибо, SQUATER. С уважением, Bavenit

----------


## SQUATER

Да не за что, мне приятно осознавать что всколыхнул ностальгические струны бывалых моряков, до которых мне по опыту и возрасту ( с моими тремя контрактами), как до Луны.
Тем более батя очень берег фильм с 80-х годов. Странно , что кассета сохранилась .
Подозреваю , ( но боюсь утверждать ), что в очень немногих экземплярах фильм сохранился, но теперь он в массах).
А вот сроки то я как раз и не сдержал ), за это мои извинения, но как Вы и говорили , лучше поздно чем никогда, еще раз спасибо за оценку " трудов".

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго дня. Большой респект SQUATER! Фильм увижу не скоро, один модем на всех и трафик никакой, но в отпуске оттопырюсь. SQUATER, бате огромное СПАСИБО за "раритет" и мой привет ему!

----------


## SQUATER

Конечно передам привет , и еще раз , дико греет, что фильм настолько важен и доставляет реальное удовольствие людям такой профессии. Ничто так не приносит моральное удовлетворение как благодарность человека.

----------


## Bavenit

> Конечно передам привет , и еще раз , дико греет, что фильм настолько важен и доставляет реальное удовольствие людям такой профессии. Ничто так не приносит моральное удовлетворение как благодарность человека.


 
Полностью с Вами согласен, SQUATER, благодарность великое чувство. У нас с REFIKом есть хороший знакомый, режиссер фильма "Полтора часа до объятий" с Владивостока- Олег Канищев. REFIK размещал его фильм на нашем Форуме. Фильм о встрече китобойной флотилии "Советская Россия". Замечательный фильм и тоже о китобоях. Так вот он написал мне письмо, что ему очень понравился фильм "Ждите нас в мае" и благодарит нас, т.е. Вас, SQUATER, за этот подарок и просит сообщить год выпуска этого фильма. Что Вы на это скажете?. Есть у Вас такая информация? С уважением, Bavenit


P.S. Если есть такая информация, то Вы можете отправить ему по почте. Вот его адрес: Канищев Олег "[email protected]". Возможно появятся к Вам еще вопросы.

----------


## SQUATER

Да, не знал я , что картина доставит столько удовольствия людям, которыми без лицемерия скажу восхищаюсь. Даже неловко принимать столько благодарностей, если честно.
В конце концов кто я такой, да и что такого сделал), всего -то с огромным опозданием оцифровал и залил фильм). Все, все нарываться на опровержения моих трудов не буду.
Хотя Bavenit всегда верил , что все получится ), поддержка важна).
Теперь о дате выхода фильма:
Полагаю фильм был снят в 1971 году.
Привожу ряд интересных статей, думаю Вы их читали...

Вот отрывок о летчике, который участвовал в съемках фильма:

В 1971 году Кондратьев ушел с китобойной флотилией в Антарктику — снимать дипломный фильм "Вижу кита" и документальную картину "Ждите нас в мае". Работы были отмечены на фестивале "Киномарина" в Одессе. Для съемок художественного фильма "Небо — земля — небо" Кондратьеву пришлось подниматься в стратосферу на истребителе. У него есть настоящая летная книжка, в которой зафиксированы все его вылеты. Подписал документ дважды герой СССР генерал-полковник авиации Лавриненков. Количество летных часов Виталь Христофорович не подсчитывал (только в Антарктике был в воздухе 84 часа). Но, учитывая то, что в качестве оператора Кондратьев снял несколько кинофильмов (и художественных, и документальных), его зачислили почетным летчиком Краматорского истребительного полка, который охранял все военные заводы. "В летной столовой показал незаурядные способности в области аппетита. Пьет умеренно. Пульс и давление в пределах нормы", — оставили на память шутливую запись в документе его однополчане. Увидев эти работы Кондратьева, его пригласил на свою картину о летчиках "В бой идут одни "старики" легендарный кинорежиссер и актер Леонид Быков...

----------


## SQUATER

Привязав себя в жесточайший шторм к операционному столу, хирург по отражению в зеркале (!) зашил свою разорванную брюшную полость. 
Спустя три десятилетия бывший главврач китобойной флотилии "советская украина" николай калиниченко рассказывает "фактам" подробности той беспрецедентной операции, вошедшей в историю флота. 

Виталь кондратьев кинооператор, специально для "фактов". 

70 лет назад, в 1932-м, зародился советский китобойный флот. Четыре судна -- большая плавучая база и три маленьких китобоя -- отправились из ленинграда в кругосветное плавание к берегам дальнего востока, к постоянному месту "службы". С тех пор жизнь советских китобоев породила немало легенд, героем одной из них стал наш земляк хирург николай калиниченко. 

Из досье "фактов": доктор медицинских наук, заслуженный врач украины николай калиниченко 28 лет работал главным врачом на китобойных флотилиях "слава" и "советская украина". В ссср был известен благодаря своим уникальным препаратам "спедиан" и "спедиан-2м", которые использовались медиками всей страны для лечения ран и ожогов. В легенды советского китобойного флота вошел как врач, в жесточайший шторм сам себе сделавший непростую хирургическую операцию. Сейчас живет в николаеве, до недавних пор работал в южном научном центре национальной ан украины и минздрава по адаптации человека в мировом океане, заведовал научной лабораторией. 

"Меня уложили на операционный стол и дали в руки скальпель". 

...Я Работал в антарктике на китобазе "советская украина", в свободное от вахты время снимая для центрального телевидения документальные фильмы "вижу кита!" и "ждите нас в мае". Там сдружился с хирургом николаем калиниченко, о котором среди китобоев ходили легенды: он, мол, в любую качку виртуозно проводит операции, а однажды в шторм прооперировал сам себя... 

-- Это было 15 марта 1968 года, как раз в день рождения моей мамы, -- вспоминал николай иванович во время нашей недавней встречи. -- Ураган, швыряя корабль, таскал по палубе все, что плохо закреплено. Я стал закреплять тяжелые ящики с запасными частями для рентген-аппарата. Вдруг судно сильно накренилось, большой ящик двинулся и придавил меня к стенке так сильно, что я не смог даже крикнуть. Подумал: вот и все... Но тут корабль качнуло в другую сторону, ящик "отпустил" меня. И я закричал от дикой боли в животе. Мгновенно прибежали медсестра, зубной врач. Осмотрел меня и говорит: внизу какое-то вздутие. Я понял, что разорвалось паховое кольцо и под кожу "выпал" кишечник. 

Чтобы унять боль, проглотил несколько таблеток анальгина. Не помогло. Нужно было срочно вправить грыжу, а на судне из медиков -- только стоматолог и медсестра, которые смотрели на меня и не знали, что делать. Связались с судном-китобоем, на котором находился хирург. Но шторм был такой, что приблизиться к нам китобоец не мог. 

Подошел начальник отдела кадров и говорит: "николай иванович, вы помните, один наш товарищ умер, потому что ему не успели сделать операцию?" -- "все, -- думаю, -- пришел мой конец. Если сам себе не помогу, то умру...". 

СДелав себе несколько уколов новокаина для обезболивания, попытался вправить кишку. Не получилось. Тогда решил оперировать. Мне помогли взобраться на операционный стол. Привязали, чтобы не упал от сильной качки. Рядом стояла хирургическая медсестра тамара успенская, которая 18 лет проработала со мной. Но вижу, пальцы ее дрожат, перебирая хирургические инструменты. Стоматолог держал большое зеркало -- так, чтобы я видел, где резать.

Я попросил капитана -- директора флотилии "советская украина" бориса моргуна держать корабль носом на волну, чтобы поменьше качало. А еще -- по радио от моего имени поздравить мою маму с днем рождения, сказать, что я здоров, но только чтобы не проговорился. Он пожелал мне удачи, пожал руку и пошел на капитанский мостик. А я побрызгал ущемленный и свернувшийся участок кишки новокаином -- смотрю, розовеет. Значит, не омертвела. Развернул "кольцо" руками. Страшная боль! пришлось выпить разом восемь таблеток анальгина. Мог погибнуть от передозировки, но иначе умер бы от болевого шока. 

-- А врач-стоматолог не мог выполнить эту операцию?. 

-- Нет. Одно дело зубами заниматься, совсем другое -- оперировать брюшную полость, да еще в сильную качку. 

Мне удалось водворить кишку обратно на место. Лежу с открытой раной. Снова пришел капитан, спрашивает: "как дела?" отвечаю: "ногами вперед. Помогите-ка мне приподнять нижнюю часть тела, чтобы кишки опустились в живот". Когда это было сделано, я смог зашить рану. Меня перенесли в палату, на кровати я расслабился и быстро заснул. Медсестра ни на минуту не отходила от меня. Я долго спал, а когда проснулся, на тумбочке стояли цветы и фрукты. 

"Матрос попытался добить кита -- и лишился пальцев на руках". 

-- Говорите, из-за шторма другой хирург не смог прийти вам на помощь. А вот когда вас вызвали спасать раненого китобоя, вы даже в шторм "высадились" на корабль... 

-- Пришел тревожный сигнал с китобойного судна "бедовый": при выстреле гарпунной пушки оборвавшимся линем тяжело ранило в голову матроса владимира кличева, раздроблена нижняя челюсть. Требовалась незамедлительная медицинская помощь. К судну меня доставили на вертолете ми-1. Штормило, китобоец под нами то валился на борт, то зарывался носом в воду, а мне нужно было спуститься на палубу. Моряки выстлали ее матрасами, подушками, одеялами... Я спустил на тросе ящик с медикаментами и инструментами, подождал, пока судно поднимется на гребне волны, и прыгнул. На лету меня подхватили моряки, не дав удариться при падении. Обошлось, не считая легкого ушиба правой ноги. 

Бегу на палубу, где лежит раненый матрос. Беру его руку и чувствую, что пульса нет! я иглой ввожу адреналин прямо в сердце -- через несколько секунд оно слабо забилось. Моряка перенесли в кают-компанию, положили на стол. Ассистировать мне вызвался гарпунер шалва челидзе, но когда я начал операцию, ему стало плохо. Вместо него мне помогал механик анатолий добровольский. Потом подошла китобаза, на которой была оборудованная операционная, и я с раненым на руках в специальной корзине перекочевал с борта на борт. Семь суток владимир находился в критическом состоянии, однако мне удалось поставить его на ноги. 

Всего в океане мне пришлось сделать больше 2300 операций. Каждая осталась в моей памяти, словно фотография. 

-- Слышал, вам приходилось и пальцы оторванные китобоям пришивать... 

-- Однажды в индийском океане китобойное судно "бодрый" подбило кашалота, и тот потащил корабль за линь, который был прикреплен к гарпуну. Чтобы добить кита, помощник гарпунера павел журавлев вставил новую гильзу в орудие, но ее заклинило. Павел взял лом и решил забить гильзу. В этот миг кит сильно дернул, и удар ломом пришелся по капсюлю. Раздался взрыв. Гильза вылетела и оторвала павлу на левой руке все пальцы (они улетели в море вместе с ломом), а на правой несколько пальцев остались висеть на лоскутках кожи. Я эти пальцы пришил. Теперь павел даже водит "жигули". 

-- А как возникла мысль использовать китов для получения противоожогового препарата?. 

-- Еще в первом моем рейсе в атлантике я заметил: те, кто работает на разделке китов, часто получают порезы, травмы, но смазываются китовым жиром -- и раны быстро заживают. Это был так называемый спермацетовый жир, похожий на холодец, который содержится в лобных мешках кашалота. Из головы кита большим черпаком этот жир набирали в 20-литровые баки и относили в морозилку. В голове одного кашалота находится от трех до пяти тонн спермацета. 

Я стал использовать это вещество при лечении ран и ожогов, особенно в антарктике, где заживление затягивается из-за сурового климата. И у моих подопечных раны заживали на удивление быстро! в спермацете я обнаружил очень много витамина е -- видимо, он поддерживает организм кашалота при нырянии на большие глубины (600--1500 метров). На основе спермацета я занялся разработкой лечебной мази, моими опытами заинтересовались фармакологи, были проведены исследования в институте хирургии им. Вишневского ан ссср, в ожоговом и детском хирургическом отделениях. В итоге в аптеках появилась "спермацетовая мазь калиниченко"... Когда в 1973 году я защищал докторскую диссертацию в институте, не было ни одного голоса против. 

...В Апреле 1986 года советские китобои сделали последний выстрел по киту, по кашалоту еще раньше -- в конце 70-х. С прекращением китового промысла прекратилось и производство уникального медпрепарата.

----------


## SQUATER

В первом отрывке упоминается фильм " Вижу кита". Предполагаю, и он где-то есть , и возможно его видели уважаемые участники форума.

----------


## Bavenit

> В первом отрывке упоминается фильм " Вижу кита". Предполагаю, и он где-то есть , и возможно его видели уважаемые участники форума.


 
Дело в том, что не видели. Во всяком случае я так думаю. REFIK давно ищет этот фильм "Вижу кита". Я тоже по заданию REFIKа занимался поиском, но мы успеха не достигли. У меня возникла такая мысль, если не Вы, SQUATER, то кто? Дерзайте, а мы будем благодарны Вам. Что касается Олега Канищева, адрес которого я Вам давал, Вы берете на себя отправить дату выпуска кф "Ждите нас в мае" и эти статьи, которые, уверен в этом на 100%, ему очень понравятся. Или это сделать мне? Для меня это несколько проблематично, а тем более, если появятся новые вопросы, но если Вы не хотите, то тогда я соберусь с моими скудными познаниями и сделаю это сам. Жду Вашего решения. С уважением,Bavenit

----------


## SQUATER

Ничего, сегодня, максимум завтра , отправлю на указанный Вами имеил. Мне не сложно.
Что касается фильма " Вижу кита", разумеется я попробую его поискать, но , к сожалению, не уверен в результате поисков : рискну предположить , что если его нет по "частным рукам", то его единственный экземпляр , мог остаться лишь ( теоретически ), в архивах одесской киностудии. Для изъятия или " вытаскивания" фильма с архивов уверен нужно время ). Но, попробовать конечно можно, правда обещать положительный результат не могу).

----------


## SQUATER

В Интернете о фильме лишь скудная информация , от того же летчика:

С Леонидом Федоровичем Быковым я познакомился летом 1971 года на киностудии "Киевнаучфильм". Я как раз собирался ехать в Одессу, откуда вместе с китобойной флотилией должен был почти на год отправиться в Антарктику снимать документальный фильм о полярном промысле китов. Мы разговорились, и Бык (так его называли друзья) в шутку попросил привезти ему китенка или хотя бы китовый ус. Я пообещал... Следующая наша встреча опять-таки была случайной - спустя почти два года мы столкнулись нос к носу у большого павильона киностудии Довженко. 
- Здоров, китобой! - улыбаясь, протянул он мне руку. - А где же обещанный китовый ус? 
- Дома лежит, ждет вас. 
- Ну как Антарктида? Снял что-нибудь? Принеси хоть покажи! И ус не забудь!
*На следующий день в директорской просмотровой я показал ему копию одного из двух отснятых мной фильмов - "Вижу кита*!". Он смотрел очень внимательно, и первое, о чем спросил меня сразу же после просмотра, это на чем я там летал. Я ответил, что налетал 84 часа на вертолете. Быков стал расспрашивать подробнее, и я рассказал ему о полетах в Антарктике, о том, как приходилось высаживаться на айсберги, чтобы снять интересные кадры, припомнил несколько забавных случаев и происшествий, которые там приключились. Он задумался ненадолго, а потом предложил мне стать оператором его нового фильма о военных летчиках - "В бой идут одни "старики". Я, конечно же, согласился сразу...
Фильм получался, как говорится, по высшему разряду: легкий, изящный, веселый и в то же время серьезный и драматический. До сих пор вокруг него ходит множество слухов. Говорят, например, что денег на фильм выделили так мало, что приходилось снимать один-единственный самолет, на одном борту которого были нарисованы звезды и ноты, а на другом - дракон со свастиками, а остальные машины были лишь фанерными макетами.
Действительно, бюджет картины был невелик, но "игровые" самолеты нужны были позарез. Причем было очень важно, чтобы они могли по-настоящему летать. Быков отправился в Москву и добился встречи с председателем ДОСААФ, трижды Героем Советского Союза, маршалом авиации легендарным Александром Покрышкиным. Выслушав просьбу, Покрышкин обещал подумать и попросил оставить на пару дней сценарий. Однако так много времени ему не понадобилось - сценарий он прочел на одном дыхании в тот же вечер. Его очень растрогали романтизм и правдивость будущего фильма, а в главном герое - комэске Титаренко - он увидел самого себя. На следующий же день Покрышкин распорядился передать на баланс киностудии Довженко пять самолетов из тех, что уже использовали весь ресурс.

----------


## freeo

> В Интернете о фильме лишь скудная информация , от того же летчика:
> 
> С Леонидом Федоровичем Быковым я познакомился летом 1971 года на киностудии "Киевнаучфильм". Я как раз собирался ехать в Одессу, откуда вместе с китобойной флотилией должен был почти на год отправиться в Антарктику снимать документальный фильм о полярном промысле китов. Мы разговорились, и Бык (так его называли друзья) в шутку попросил привезти ему китенка или хотя бы китовый ус. Я пообещал... Следующая наша встреча опять-таки была случайной - спустя почти два года мы столкнулись нос к носу у большого павильона киностудии Довженко. 
> - Здоров, китобой! - улыбаясь, протянул он мне руку. - А где же обещанный китовый ус? 
> - Дома лежит, ждет вас. 
> - Ну как Антарктида? Снял что-нибудь? Принеси хоть покажи! И ус не забудь!
> *На следующий день в директорской просмотровой я показал ему копию одного из двух отснятых мной фильмов - "Вижу кита*!". Он смотрел очень внимательно, и первое, о чем спросил меня сразу же после просмотра, это на чем я там летал. Я ответил, что налетал 84 часа на вертолете. Быков стал расспрашивать подробнее, и я рассказал ему о полетах в Антарктике, о том, как приходилось высаживаться на айсберги, чтобы снять интересные кадры, припомнил несколько забавных случаев и происшествий, которые там приключились. Он задумался ненадолго, а потом предложил мне стать оператором его нового фильма о военных летчиках - "В бой идут одни "старики". Я, конечно же, согласился сразу...
> Фильм получался, как говорится, по высшему разряду: легкий, изящный, веселый и в то же время серьезный и драматический. До сих пор вокруг него ходит множество слухов. Говорят, например, что денег на фильм выделили так мало, что приходилось снимать один-единственный самолет, на одном борту которого были нарисованы звезды и ноты, а на другом - дракон со свастиками, а остальные машины были лишь фанерными макетами.
> Действительно, бюджет картины был невелик, но "игровые" самолеты нужны были позарез. Причем было очень важно, чтобы они могли по-настоящему летать. Быков отправился в Москву и добился встречи с председателем ДОСААФ, трижды Героем Советского Союза, маршалом авиации легендарным Александром Покрышкиным. Выслушав просьбу, Покрышкин обещал подумать и попросил оставить на пару дней сценарий. Однако так много времени ему не понадобилось - сценарий он прочел на одном дыхании в тот же вечер. Его очень растрогали романтизм и правдивость будущего фильма, а в главном герое - комэске Титаренко - он увидел самого себя. На следующий же день Покрышкин распорядился передать на баланс киностудии Довженко пять самолетов из тех, что уже использовали весь ресурс.


 очень интересные факты!!

----------


## Bavenit

> Ничего, сегодня, максимум завтра , отправлю на указанный Вами имеил. Мне не сложно.
> Что касается фильма " Вижу кита", разумеется я попробую его поискать, но , к сожалению, не уверен в результате поисков : рискну предположить , что если его нет по "частным рукам", то его единственный экземпляр , мог остаться лишь ( теоретически ), в архивах одесской киностудии. Для изъятия или " вытаскивания" фильма с архивов уверен нужно время ). Но, попробовать конечно можно, правда обещать положительный результат не могу).


 Другого от Вас, SQUATER, я и не ожидал. Спаибо Вам огромное. Думаю, что наш дальневосточный друг будет доволен и благодарен Вам. Непременно отправьте все эти материалы. Ему, как режиссеру, это будет очень интересно. Что касается кф "Вижу кита", то можно сказать словами Наполеона: Нам надо ввязаться в бой, а там как получится. А вдруг! Возможно Вы сможете поставить в этом вопросе большую жирную точку. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго дня. Тоже включился в поиск. Нигде фильма нет. Перерыл "Киевнаучфильм", там тоже пусто. Прошерстил "Одессафильм" - безрезультатно, только инфа о худож. фильмах. Но есть контакты Одесской к/студии:  Одесская киностудия

Председатель Правления ЧАО "Одесская киностудия": Зверев Андрей Вадимович
Юридический адрес: Одесса, Одесская киностудия, Французский бульвар, 33
Тел./Факс: +38 (0482) 339-511
Тел.:             +38 (0482) 339-525
E-mail: [email protected] 

Кто имеет время попробуйте прозвонить номер, может там хоть подскажут к кому или куда обратиться ещё. А если человек на тамошнем телефоне сможет найти этот фильм, то обещайте ему(ей) бонус ввиде хорошего грузинского вина любого наименования. Оплату и доставку "бонуса" беру на себя, только в Ильичевске кто-то подъедьте и заберите. План может и авантюрный, но всё таки хоть какой))))))). С уважением ко всем НАШИМ.

----------


## SQUATER

Беру на себя.) завтра после тренировки наберу.
Попробуем. Даже если это 1% , то его надо использовать ).
Если нет , можно попробовать немного зайти другим путем )

Bavenit, по указанному Вами имейлу все отправил.
Даже с отрывком статьи о фильме " Вижу кита".

----------


## Bavenit

> Беру на себя.) завтра после тренировки наберу.
> Попробуем. Даже если это 1% , то его надо использовать ).
> Если нет , можно попробовать немного зайти другим путем )
> 
> Bavenit, по указанному Вами имейлу все отправил.
> Даже с отрывком статьи о фильме " Вижу кита".


 Большое спасибо, SQUATER, за выполнение моей просьбы. С Уважением,Bavenit

----------


## REFIK

14 июля в 11-00, в День рыбака, в ресторане " Водограй" на ул. Левитана состоится традиционная встреча востоковцев. Желающим принять участие в праздновании до 5 июля необходимо записаться и сдать деньги. т:718-22-41; 095-69-27-448  Захарченко Валентина Алексеевна.

----------


## AG-ents

Профессия моряка рыболовного флота по степени опасности сопоставима с трудом шахтера и лесоруба.

 В 2012-м она была признана самой опасной работой в США, с уровнем смертности в 121,2 человек на 100 тыс. работников в год — против среднего по стране показателя в 3,5.
За прошлый год, по данным Министерства труда, домой не вернулись 40 американских рыболовов. В «черном списке» британских профессий рыболов также лидирует: шанс погибнуть на рабочем месте у работника рыболовного судна составляет 1:20. Ежегодно в этой стране гибнет 10–15 представителей профессии.

----------


## plast

Тем не менеее устроиться в Украине на рыболовное судно невозможно.

----------


## Bavenit

> Тем не менеее устроиться в Украине на рыболовное судно невозможно.


 plast, а почему? От того, что украинского рыболовного флота уже нет?

----------


## plast

bavenit да как такового флота как в России уже нет но  сейчас несколько компаний "Интеррыбфлот"(3 судна) работают в ЦВА, "Фиш Сервис" ( 4 БАТа) работают в Новой Зеландии но на эти суда не попасть. Их офисы в Севастополе и работают они под Украинским флагом.В Одессе  только в "Капитане" 2 траулера но работают ли они неизвестно- может уже продали. Печально.

----------


## Bavenit

> bavenit да как такового флота как в России уже нет но  сейчас несколько компаний "Интеррыбфлот"(3 судна) работают в ЦВА, "Фиш Сервис" ( 4 БАТа) работают в Новой Зеландии но на эти суда не попасть. Их офисы в Севастополе и работают они под Украинским флагом.В Одессе  только в "Капитане" 2 траулера но работают ли они неизвестно- может уже продали. Печально.


 
Да, plast, печально. Неужели снова сможем восстановить былую мощь и славу? А так хочется увидеть то, что было у нас в активе. Увы, мой друг, увы.

----------


## vik-alns

С днем рыбака уважаемые!
Совсем забыли этот праздник, остались только ностальгические воспоминания, если это было в море то всяческие поздравления, премии и обязательно стакан "тропического", а если на берегу то тут уж тропическим не отделаешся. Было ощущение настоящего праздника.

----------


## Борборисыч

[Кому в голову могло прийти производить такие переименования,не знаю,
 О подобных переименованиях в народе говорят:"Поносил один,дай поносить другому".

----------


## kursiv

> ...понял что они выпущены на Поливановой 
> ...в Севастополе было три однотипных судна "Наталья Ковшова","Анатолий Халин","Мария Поливанова"


 А как Вы поняли по банке, что это бывшая "Поливанова"?
В мою бытность в "Атлантике" (работал на Суперах), был прописан в Севастополе на "Анатолии Халине", хотя ни разу его не видел - кажется на нем прописывали всех иногородних.

----------


## Борборисыч

Каждому консервному заводу,-в том числе,и на рыбопромысловом судне,-присваивается номер,не меняющийся при переименовании судна.Это три цифры,из множества цифр выбитых на крышке банки,обозначающих ещё и вид продукции,дату,смену.(Извиняюсь,что поперёд батьки в пекло).

----------


## Bavenit

Важность вопроса не в том как опознать банку, а в том , как и почему, для чего  или для кого было нужно переименовывать судно, которое носило, не один год, имя Героя ВОВ на мало известного зам. министра МВД Украины.

----------


## kursiv

> Важность вопроса...


 Ах, вот оно что, спасибо, разъяснили, а то я здесь все "банка" да "банка"...

----------


## Борборисыч

> Важность вопроса не в том как опознать банку, а в том , как и почему, для чего  или для кого было нужно переименовывать судно, которое носило, не один год, имя Героя ВОВ на мало известного зам. министра МВД Украины.


 По блату и мощной заботе друзей  могут и похоронить на хорошем месте,и память увековечить.В любом случае - покойник ни в чём не виноват.

----------


## Bavenit

> По блату и мощной заботе друзей  могут и похоронить на хорошем месте,и память увековечить.В любом случае - покойник ни в чём не виноват.


 Борборисыч,да я тоже не о покойнике. В этой "должности" будем все, но каждый в своё время.

----------


## kursiv

На входе бывшей штаб-квартиры "Антарктики" на Дерибасовской, 14 теперь вывеска "Укрэксимбанка", но над ней еще сохранилась лепнина одного, самого нижнего, из китов эмблемы компании.
А пока еще пустующие окна-витрины вызвали у меня вопрос о судьбе стоявших там первоклассных моделей "Славы", "Востока" и китобойца.

----------


## freeo

> На входе бывшей штаб-квартиры "Антарктики" на Дерибасовской, 14 теперь вывеска "Укрэксимбанка", но над ней еще сохранилась лепнина одного, самого нижнего, из китов эмблемы компании.
> А пока еще пустующие окна-витрины вызвали у меня вопрос о судьбе стоявших там первоклассных моделей "Славы", "Востока" и китобойца.


 Думаю, что их приютили где то в семье Кравченко или Кобылянского

----------


## kursiv

Хотелось бы надеяться на запасник музея Морского флота.
Кстати, о нем (музее).
Может быть ошибаюсь, но по-моему гарпунная пушка на его балконе переставлена: сейчас она направлена на Оперный, а ранее смотрела на Горсовет.

----------


## odesat

> Может быть ошибаюсь, но по-моему гарпунная пушка на его балконе переставлена: сейчас она направлена на Оперный, а ранее смотрела на Горсовет.


 не ошибаетесь. Она же заряжена (гарпун в стволе), а вдруг ...

----------


## REFIK

Один из сохранившихся макетов есть на фото в "Одноклассниках" , группа рпб "Восток" , встреча 2010 г. http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/51693486014588/album/52883776798844 http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/group/51693486014588/album/52883776798844/488778619516
В своё время в Рыбпорту был создан музей  "Антарктики", руководил которым Недоборовский И.Д. После ликвидации материалы и экспонаты были частично переданы в ОМУ РП.

----------


## Bavenit

> Хотелось бы надеяться на запасник музея Морского флота.
> Кстати, о нем (музее).
> Может быть ошибаюсь, но по-моему гарпунная пушка на его балконе переставлена: сейчас она направлена на Оперный, а ранее смотрела на Горсовет.


 
Это на тот случай, если Горсовет перейдет в оперный.

----------


## Bull-1973

[QUOTE=freeo;38143808]Нашел в сети фотки РПБ ВОСТОК..мне кажется они здесь ранее не опубликовали ...
да....красавица была....
 :smileflag: 

Раз уж так, возвращаясь к сказанному. База была заказана как база, ни КИК ни ПБПЛ, ни еще чего. В 1965 году Адмиралтейские верфи подписали договор о постройке базы с Севастопольским УОР. Железо начали резать в 1965-66гг, т.е. времени на экперименты не осталось. Смотри доступные журналы "Рыбное хозяйство" и "Огонек". Легенда тети Песи умерла. Сторонники военной версии могут отдыхать.

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=Bull-1973;41725829][QUOTE=freeo;38143808]Нашел в сети фотки РПБ ВОСТОК..мне кажется они здесь ранее не опубликовали ...
да....красавица была....
 :smileflag: 

Раз уж так, возвращаясь к сказанному. База была заказана как база, ни КИК ни ПБПЛ, ни еще чего. В 1965 году Адмиралтейские верфи подписали договор о постройке базы с Севастопольским УОР. Железо начали резать в 1965-66гг, т.е. времени на экперименты не осталось. Смотри доступные журналы "Рыбное хозяйство" и "Огонек". Легенда тети Песи умерла. Сторонники военной версии могут отдыхать.[/QUO




Спасибо большое, Bull-1973! Теперь можно, с Вашего разрешения, и отдохнуть. Только хлопотно все это.

P.S.   Я сказал хлопотно это вот из каких соображений: Привожу слова Игоря Алексеевича Баранова из его книги АЗЧЕРРЫБА, страница 24-25. " В это же время на Адмиралтейской верфи в Ленинграде находился законченный корпус крупного корабля-турбохода для военного ведомства, но в связи со сменой концепции, связанной с сокращением вооруженных сил, по предложению министра судостроительной промышленности Бориса Евстафьевича Бутомы была сформулирована и с энтузиазмом воспринята идея строительства крупнейшей рыбоперерабатывающей базы для рыболовного ведомства страны. Идея упала на благодатную почву. Министр рыбного хозяйства Александр Акимович Ишков посчитал это даже подарком судьбы. В то время темпы роста уловов советских рыбаков в Мировом океане и объемы рыбных запасов, открытых в предшествующие 10 лет, требовали как можно большего пополнения флота. Казалось, что если бы инициативы Н.С.Хрущева по сокращению военно-морского флота были бы гораздо большими, то Александр Акимович не отказался бы и от корпусов крейсеров и фрегатов, стоящих в то время на стапелях- из них вышли бы вполне сносные скоростные траулеры. Но пока речь шла только о законченном турбоходе. Оба министра тут же составили записку в ЦК КПСС - и получили одобрение. Фантазия Александра Акимовича не имела границ, но, в конце концов, он остановился на идее строительства РПБ с промысловыми судами на борту: то есть рыбопромысловая база шла в дальние районы промысла, где спускала "ловцов" на воду, обнаружив крупные скопления сардины, и ложилась в дрейф. Эта идея легла в основу проекта. И была реализована в строительстве РПБ "Восток".
      В одном из моих постов я говорил о встрече с представителем СФ, в которой он изложил свою версию закладки, проектирования и использования военными данного судна.
      Безусловно тетя Песя - это колоритная фигура в одесском обиходе, но с Игорем Алексеевичем Барановым не идет ни в какое сравнение. Если "Китобой" пожелает продлить этот разговор, а я уверен, что у него есть что сказать по этому поводу, то разговор примет интересный поворот. К сожалению его что-то давно не видно. 
      Вот почему хлопотно все это. С уважением, искренне Ваш Bavenit

----------


## SQUATER

Хм , тоже слышал такую версию. 
Заказана она была именно как база, но проект был по ПБПЛ.

----------


## Боцман-О

[QUOTE=Bull-1973;41725829]


> Нашел в сети фотки РПБ ВОСТОК..мне кажется они здесь ранее не опубликовали ...
> да....красавица была....
> 
> 
> Раз уж так, возвращаясь к сказанному. База была заказана как база, ни КИК ни ПБПЛ, ни еще чего. В 1965 году Адмиралтейские верфи подписали договор о постройке базы с Севастопольским УОР. Железо начали резать в 1965-66гг, т.е. времени на экперименты не осталось. Смотри доступные журналы "Рыбное хозяйство" и "Огонек". Легенда тети Песи умерла. Сторонники военной версии могут отдыхать.


 
Bull-1973, Вы шо, действительно думаете, что Адм. верфи могли в те времена подписывать договоры за ВОТ ТАК? Без указивок ВЕРХОВ? Да просто спросите у любого судового офицера, которому уже за 60-т, - могли ли в те времена выпустить любое плавсредство, тем более подобного тоннажа, без предназначения в случае ЧП? А Вам известно какие средства связи имелись на "Востоке"? Такие как "Волна"? Которые даже на научниках не стояли, а это 12-я категория судов(если Вы понимаете о чём тут я...)! И ещё, для Вас может быть ерунда, на всех судах большого тоннажа, в капитанских сейфах лежали пакеты на тот самый случай ЧП, выдаваемый на каждый, отдельный рейс. 
 По большому счёту, Вы продолжаете грызть ту "косточку", которую выкинули в народ, чтобы "меньше болтали ерундой"))). Но тех, кто не по бумажкам, а наяву бегал в конвое за "Востоком", каждый рейс(до 79-го года), в КЗЛ и противогазе дегазировал со щётками и моющим в тазах, и вёдрах всё на палубах, кто знал кто такой ПАХАЛЬЧУК, те люди не задумывались - на кой хрен 6-й отдел в такой мирной отрасли как "рыбалка". 
 Вы (уж не принимайте близко к сердцу) из поколения не вкусившего "прелестей" социализма и, чтобы тут не писалось, будете стоять на том, что "этого не может быть, так как быть такого не может". Пройдут годы и Вы сами столкнетесь в каком-нибудь споре с уже нынешними "знатоками", и уже Вам кто-то из юных с бумагами-"доками" в руках, будет доказывать, что Вы не знаете предмета спора! Хотя Вы, лично, десятилетиями стояли раскорячившись в этом самом "предмете спора". И, поверьте, от Вас отмахнутся оставаясь при своём мнении и шиш Вы что докажете! Тем более если попадется  юнак с подобным ником))).

----------


## shmidt-ua

[QUOTE=Боцман-О;41762231]


> Bull-1973, Вы шо, действительно думаете, что Адм. верфи могли в те времена подписывать договоры за ВОТ ТАК? Без указивок ВЕРХОВ? Да просто спросите у любого судового офицера, которому уже за 60-т, - могли ли в те времена выпустить любое плавсредство, тем более подобного тоннажа, без предназначения в случае ЧП? А Вам известно какие средства связи имелись на "Востоке"? Такие как "Волна"? Которые даже на научниках не стояли, а это 12-я категория судов(если Вы понимаете о чём тут я...)! И ещё, для Вас может быть ерунда, на всех судах большого тоннажа, в капитанских сейфах лежали пакеты на тот самый случай ЧП, выдаваемый на каждый, отдельный рейс. 
>  )).


 100 % !
На каждом рыбопромысловом судне было зарезервировано место для установки как минимум зенитки, ну и "непонятные" кабельные электротрассы проложены еще с постройки...

А мы и в 1983 в войнушки пару часов играли при возвращении из рейса в Севастополь !   :smileflag:

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=Боцман-О;41762231]


> Bull-1973, Вы шо, действительно думаете, что Адм. верфи могли в те времена подписывать договоры за ВОТ ТАК? Без указивок ВЕРХОВ? Да просто спросите у любого судового офицера, которому уже за 60-т, - могли ли в те времена выпустить любое плавсредство, тем более подобного тоннажа, без предназначения в случае ЧП? А Вам известно какие средства связи имелись на "Востоке"? Такие как "Волна"? Которые даже на научниках не стояли, а это 12-я категория судов(если Вы понимаете о чём тут я...)! И ещё, для Вас может быть ерунда, на всех судах большого тоннажа, в капитанских сейфах лежали пакеты на тот самый случай ЧП, выдаваемый на каждый, отдельный рейс. 
>  По большому счёту, Вы продолжаете грызть ту "косточку", которую выкинули в народ, чтобы "меньше болтали ерундой"))). Но тех, кто не по бумажкам, а наяву бегал в конвое за "Востоком", каждый рейс(до 79-го года), в КЗЛ и противогазе дегазировал со щётками и моющим в тазах, и вёдрах всё на палубах, кто знал кто такой ПАХАЛЬЧУК, те люди не задумывались - на кой хрен 6-й отдел в такой мирной отрасли как "рыбалка". 
>  Вы (уж не принимайте близко к сердцу) из поколения не вкусившего "прелестей" социализма и, чтобы тут не писалось, будете стоять на том, что "этого не может быть, так как быть такого не может". Пройдут годы и Вы сами столкнетесь в каком-нибудь споре с уже нынешними "знатоками", и уже Вам кто-то из юных с бумагами-"доками" в руках, будет доказывать, что Вы не знаете предмета спора! Хотя Вы, лично, десятилетиями стояли раскорячившись в этом самом "предмете спора". И, поверьте, от Вас отмахнутся оставаясь при своём мнении и шиш Вы что докажете! Тем более если попадется  юнак с подобным ником))).


 Я Вас приветствую Боцман-О! Очень хорошо и эмоционально сказано, но только я Вас прошу не доводите тему до обид и оскорблений. Может получиться хороший разговор, которого у нас давно нет. С уважением, искренне Ваш Bavenit

----------


## Борборисыч

Доброго всем здоровья!К обсуждению темы о постройке "Востока" отношусь так,как человек,желающий докопаться до истоков своего рода (излишняя сентиментальность). Есть большой сайт "корабли",в нём (этом сайте) раздел "флот страны советов и что мы потеряли",в этом разделе - подраздел "плавзаводы".На "плавзаводы" с поста 420 велось обсуждение о строительстве и предназначении нашего "Востока".В посте 423 размещено фото страницы журнала "Огонёк" за 1966 год со статьёй о закладке "Востока" и фото начального этапа постройки. Интересующиеся могут зайти
http://korabli.qdg.ru/forum/index.php?topic=15.420
С большим уважением ко всем.

----------


## REFIK

Доброго времени суток! Предлагаю приостановить прения...
Из воспоминаний старшего механика Свояк В.М.:"В середине сентября 1997 года «Восток» — крепкое, исправное судно, не знавшее никаких аварий, — отправляется в последний рейс навстречу своей гибели. На берегу провожающие — бывшие члены экипажа, мужчины и женщины. Многие плачут...

Несколько дней пути — и рейд порта Алиага. Впереди пологий дымящийся берег, место разрезки судов. Утром 18 сентября 1997 года «Восток», развив максимальную скорость, охваченный дрожью из-за чередующихся мелководных изобат под килем, словно кит-самоубийца выбрасывается на берег, а скорее — на кладбище судов. Мы делаем последние фотоснимки на фоне мертвого гиганта... Всю ночь в Измире востоковцы, члены перегонной команды, в ресторанчиках и барах поминали его как навсегда ушедшего друга. Некоторые не сдерживали слез".
 А запомнилась база многим такой   http://video.yandex.ua/users/ol-rudencko/view/12/

----------


## odesat



----------


## odesat



----------


## odesat



----------


## odesat



----------


## odesat



----------


## odesat



----------


## shmidt-ua

> Доброго времени суток! Предлагаю приостановить прения...
> ...


 Почему ? Вам истина не интересна ?

----------


## kursiv

Оригинальные названия для истребителей - "Гуманный", "Добрый" - "шутники сидят на радиостанции" (Пристли).

----------


## Ilgiz-Ibragimov

А как можно тоже заказать и сколько эта книга стоит?

----------


## REFIK

> А как можно тоже заказать и сколько эта книга стоит?


 Стоит 200 грн. Заказать можно до 15 октября. Тел:718-22-41; 095-69-27-448 Валентина Алексеевна.

----------


## SQUATER

Книга обалденная. Уже приобрели. Спасибо REFIK, Боцман О ,  и всем кто посоветовал.

----------


## old cat

Народ! не могу найти инфу по размерам "Востока" и "сов. Украины", а также по общему  кол. работающих людей на судах.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Народ! не могу найти инфу по размерам "Востока" и "сов. Украины", а также по общему  кол. работающих людей на судах.


 А зачем ?  На какую разведку работаете ?

----------


## Bavenit

> Книга обалденная. Уже приобрели. Спасибо REFIK, Боцман О ,  и всем кто посоветовал.


 
SQUATER, я Вас приветствую! Поздравляю с приобретением этой замечательной книги. А теперь откройте стр. 24-25 и развивайте тему, которую мы начали.

----------


## Bavenit

http://www.soviet-trawler.narod.ru/pages_r/ussr/vostok_r.html

----------


## Оппонент

> http://www.soviet-trawler.narod.ru/pages_r/ussr/vostok_r.html


    Может так                                                                                                                                                                               http://www.soviet-trawler.narod.ru/pages_r/ussr/vostok_r.html

----------


## Серега акустик

Господа А где  Альциона , Где Альдебаран ???




> 1386 ЧАУДА, 1974 -разд 1997
> 1391 КУЧУРГАН, 1974  Магадан, 2000 СВЯТОЙ МИХАИЛ,
> 1392 КОДЫМА, 1974, ЯИ-1392    	Севастополь, 2003 ДМИТРИЙ, 2007 DMITRIY
> 1396 ЛУНГА, 1974    	 
> 1397 СТЫРЬ, 1974 
> 1398 ГОРЫНЬ, 1974, ЯИ-1398   	Севастополь, 2006 GORYN 
> 1399 ЗБРУЧ, 1974  	Ильичевск 
> 1400 ЧЕРЕМОШ, 1974 
> 1410 ЭЛЕКТРОГОРСК, 1975 
> 1450 ВЕРЕЩАГИНО, 1978

----------


## Серега акустик

> Здравствуйте, коллеги. Мой отец, Шахтёр Владимир Александрович, всю жизнь отходил на РТМ-ах типа "Атлантик". Был  2-м помощником, потом 1-м, старпомом и, в конце-концов, капитаном. С детства помню названия его трудяг -траулеров:  "Апшерон", "Артек", "Венера-4", "Пролив", "Дарьял" и других. Помню как по 15 часов ждали, когда судно с рейда ошвартуется в порту Ильичевск, и власти дадут добро на допуск семей на борт. А когда отец был на берегу (на отстое между рейсами), я все свободное время проводил на бору его очередного "парахета". И домой, в 1997 г., привезли его с последнего промысла в рефрижераторе такого-же траулера. 
> На самом деле это лирическое отступление носит одну лишь цель: помогите найти хорошего качества фотографию "Атлантика" на промысле. К сожалению весь наш архив исчез бесследно. А я хочу большое фото распечатать, в большую рамку на стену повесить, детям и внукам показывать, на чем их дед-прадед в ЮВА ходил. Заранее всем признателен.


 Напишите мне [email protected] 
я ходил с Вашим отцом и есть фото 
 Сергей Чередников ( Акустик)

----------


## Боцман-О

> Господа А где  Альциона , Где Альдебаран ???


 Вообще-то это имена тех СРТМов, которые были под "Востоком" (ИМХО). Но в таком случае здесь отсутствует "Новоалександровск", "Тархан" и "Кикинейз". А "Электрогорск", таки, здесь лишний. В старые, добрые, времена с "Востоком" работали 12-ть СРТМов! А если взять весь список СРТМов "Антарктики", то он довольно внушительный. Там и "Тилигул", и "Конструктор Байбаков", и тот же "Альдебаран"... А если добавить йеменскую группу, то и того больше.

----------


## Серега акустик

Господа , Всем Поклон и с Кисточкой !
выхожу на пенсию и нужна справка с ОК ЧПОРП - набираю интернет где искать и... ТАКОЙ ФОРУМ!!!   я о нем ничего не знал .
Аж прослезился  столько родного . Как в свою историю попал - многих увидел на фото ...Хочу обратно в 75-80 года 
Кто помнит  Как на "Балте" под Штатами тонули в 76 ( У истоков стоял -на руле), бунт на Альционе( У истоков стоял - за справедливость ...) , Юру Козлова (Михаиловича), Серегу Черната , Зеландию с ее кальмарами и ревущими 40 , Йемен - ходил на Балте, Артеке, Буревестнике , Альционе , по моему на Днепре...  отзовитесь  
Жизнь потом  побросала, но сидит такой занозой  МОРЕ и ЧПОРП "Антарктика". До сих пор "судовые" сны вижу и вскакиваю  с криком "Шо движок остановили ?!" А иногда ухожу во снах в рейс ....   Акустик -Сергей Чередников

----------


## AG-ents

*Серега акустик*, зарегистрируйтесь на "Одноклассниках" и в "Мой мир" на мейлРу - там тоже много наших ребят тусуются !   :smileflag:

----------


## ОМУРП

А про суда на которых ходили сдесь http://korabli.qdg.ru/forum/index.php

----------


## Bavenit

> Может так                                                                                                                                                                               http://www.soviet-trawler.narod.ru/pages_r/ussr/vostok_r.html


 
Оппонент, здравствуйте! Вы правы. Именно так, но у меня, как всегда, каша в голове. Спасибо.

----------


## Bavenit

> А зачем ?  На какую разведку работаете ?


 Скорее всего на Сигуранцу. Или МИ-6.

----------


## Bavenit

Неужели выдохлись? А жаль. Очень жаль. Остается только сделать последний мазок свободного художника и поздравить всех с Новым-2014 годом! Желаю Всем всего хорошего и веселого в новом году! Я желаю счастья Вам и оно должно быть таким....... Мне искренне будет "черной дырой" Ваше отсутствие. Вы все мне уже стали больше, чем родные. Чтоб Вы были нам здоровы в новом и последующих годах. И да хранит Вас Господь. Искренне Ваш Bavenit.

----------


## Боцман-О

> Неужели выдохлись? А жаль. Очень жаль. Остается только сделать последний мазок свободного художника и поздравить всех с Новым-2014 годом! Желаю Всем всего хорошего и веселого в новом году! Я желаю счастья Вам и оно должно быть таким....... Мне искренне будет "черной дырой" Ваше отсутствие. Вы все мне уже стали больше, чем родные. Чтоб Вы были нам здоровы в новом и последующих годах. И да хранит Вас Господь. Искренне Ваш Bavenit.


 КМД, все на местах! Только в разных позах))). Так распорядилась жизнь и так поставила нас всех(((. Я в середине января схожу на "холидей". Пока не чувствую праздника душой, но тело своё возьмет на 31-е)). Дома отдохну. Завтра, в 4-5 утра, заход - отстали от графика и никак не догоним. Времени на инет маловато, пока, но на "вирусные" места высточае)). Рад, что вы в строю(по условиям Форума - "вы" с маленькой буквы(!?). Рад вашему поздравлению, спасибо! И присоединяюсь к будущей, надеюсь шумной, кампании поздравлений Форумчанам и долгожителям именно этой странички! Всем здоровья, улыбок, любви ближних! С наступающим, нормальным по нумерации(всё таки не 13-й!) Годом от Р.Х. - - 14-м! 
P.S. Увы, 31-го на переходе((((.

----------


## Bavenit

> КМД, все на местах! Только в разных позах))). Так распорядилась жизнь и так поставила нас всех(((. Я в середине января схожу на "холидей". Пока не чувствую праздника душой, но тело своё возьмет на 31-е)). Дома отдохну. Завтра, в 4-5 утра, заход - отстали от графика и никак не догоним. Времени на инет маловато, пока, но на "вирусные" места высточае)). Рад, что вы в строю(по условиям Форума - "вы" с маленькой буквы(!?). Рад вашему поздравлению, спасибо! И присоединяюсь к будущей, надеюсь шумной, кампании поздравлений Форумчанам и долгожителям именно этой странички! Всем здоровья, улыбок, любви ближних! С наступающим, нормальным по нумерации(всё таки не 13-й!) Годом от Р.Х. - - 14-м! 
> P.S. Увы, 31-го на переходе((((.


 Раз Боцман-О в строю, то все будет хорошо. Не могу перестроится и перейти на маленькую "вы". Были бы все проблемы только в этом. А проблему эту мы переживем, как говорил Леопольд. Счастливого перехода и домой на елку. Всему экипажу счастья и успехов во всех делах праведных. С уважением, искренне ваш Bavenit

----------


## Боцман-О

Спасибо за добрые слова. Здоровья и хорошего настроя на праздники, подзарядиться счастьем на весь год! И дай Бог каждому иметь то, что имеют те, кто имеет нас!

----------


## AG-ents

Раньше в ЦВА наши вояки постоянно дежурили, а теперь каждый сам за себя 

*Государственное пиратство – захват РТМКС Олег Найденов ВМС Сенегала неправомочен*
Saturday, January 04, 2014

4 января в 46 милях от побережья Гвинея-Биссау, Западная Африка, сенегальским военным кораблем был задержан российский морозильно-консервный траулер Олег Найденов, ведущий промысел рыбы в водах Гвинеи-Биссау согласно межправительственному соглашению. Задержание произошло в грубой форме, на судне активировали тревожную кнопку, были оповещены судовладелец, руководство Росрыболовства, МИД России, Минобороны России, МЧС России и другие организации.
На борту судна 82 человека, из них 62 российских гражданина и 20 граждан Гвинеи-Бисау, которых согласно соглашению, обязаны брать иностранные суда для обучения и работы. Судно ведется под конвоем ВМС в Дакар, ЕТА утро 5 января. 
Последний сигнал AIS датирован 20-м декабря, с рейда Дакар. Судовладелец говорит, что судно заходило в Дакар для смены экипажа, никаких претензий не выдвигалось. 
Траулер или вернее, плавзавод, находился в международных водах, то есть власти Сенегала должны иметь очень веские основания для его задержания, в противном случае это называется пиратством, враждебным по отношению к России актом. 
На данный момент информации пока явно недостаточно для того, чтобы о чем-то уверенно говорить. Напрашиваются две версии.
Первая – у Сенегала давно были какие-то претензии к судну и судовладельцу.
Вторая – российских рыбаков пытаются выдавить из вод Западной Африки конкуренты, те же китайцы. Власти стран Западной Африки идеально подходят для борьбы с конкурентами грязными методами, лишь бы было заплачено тем, кому нужно, кто в состоянии отдать приказ об аресте судна, виновно оно или нет. 
Не исключено, что судно было задержано при стоянке в Дакаре, или к нему были предъявлены какие-то претензии, и судно в спешном порядке ушло, практически сбежало. 
В прошлом году именно к РТМКС Олег Найденов и его владельцу предъявила претензии известная контора Гринпис. На судно было совершено фактически нападение активистами конторы, написавшими на бортах траулера по-французски и по-английски слово «Грабеж». Между тем, судно занималось ловом рыбы в водах, подпадающих под юрисдикцию Сенегала, на законных основаниях, имея лицензию. На борту работали и сенегальцы, получавшие существенно большую зарплату, чем на судах под флагом Сенегала. 
Гринпис действовала совершенно противозаконно, требуя от компании прекратить лов, а от правительства Сенегала – начать уголовное преследование судовладельца. Гринпис объясняет свои действия защитой рыбных ресурсов стран Западной Африки. В чьих интересах на самом деле действует эта контора, в данном случае, неизвестно. Очень может быть, что в интересах конкурентов российских рыбаков. 
Судовладелец сменил район лова и ушел в Гвинея-Биссау, но как видим, этого оказалось недостаточно, и длинная рука Сенегала и Гринпис настигла их и за пределами вод страны. Налицо акт беззакония и произвола, акт государственного пиратства, захвата иностранного судна в международных водах. Будем надеяться, что Россия отреагирует на этот произвол надлежащим образом, и произведет все необходимые действия для освобождения судна и восстановления справедливости (к Сенегалу можно предъявить между прочим, материальные претензии, покрытие убытков, ставшим следствием ареста). Под «необходимыми действиями» лично я понимаю и посылку военных кораблей к водам Сенегала. Это бы их быстро образумило. 
Войтенко Михаил
Траулер морозильно-консервный РТМКС Олег Найденов, IMO 8607309, водоизмещение 9827 тонн, постройки 1990, флаг РФ, владелец ЗАО Феникс, Мурманск.

----------


## Боцман-О

100% конкуренция! Не настолько богаты вояки Сенегала, чтобы тратиться задаром на конфликт с Россией.

----------


## Bavenit

Без США на Россию никто и никогда не позволил бы себе такой выходки. Американцы просто мстят за инцидент с российской буровой, с Украиной и Сирией. Это мое безответственное мнение. Поживем, увидим. Хотя и конкуренция здесь присутствует.

----------


## Оппонент

Еще  один Востоковец покинул нас.
Похороны завтра в 12 часов на таировском кладбище

----------


## Bavenit

Игорю Семеновичу вечная и светлая память. Искренние мои соболезнования семье и близким Игоря Семеновича.

----------


## REFIK

> Еще  один Востоковец покинул нас.
> Похороны завтра в 12 часов на таировском кладбище


 http://www.odnoklassniki.ru/profile/452667438131/album/397576279091/397578571059

----------


## freeo

> Без США на Россию никто и никогда не позволил бы себе такой выходки. Американцы просто мстят за инцидент с российской буровой, с Украиной и Сирией. Это мое безответственное мнение. Поживем, увидим. Хотя и конкуренция здесь присутствует.


 Совершенно с вами согласен, тока америкосы тут ни причем-слишком мелкая рыбка этот траулер для козней Путину)))
а вот Гринпису Россия не указ-им пофиг Россияне в поле их наезда или Японцы с Англичанами
Путину передает привет ГРИНПИС, это их тема 1000%
Путин жестко и долго мариновал экипаж гринпис в СИЗО Мурманска, Питера за акцию на буровой.
Гринпис отследил экипаж траулера, когда тот пошел "рыбачить в зону" и слил его сенегальским погранцам, могу предположить что дополнительно подкрепив усердие сенегальцев энной суммой безвозмездной помощи и снабдил железобетонными доказательствами браконьерства траулера

----------


## Bavenit

И даже при таком раскладе, freeo, я уверен, что без США здесь не обошлось. Я знаю, что на гринпис влияние оказывает не Папа Римский, а более заинтересованные службы. Хотя и с вашей трактовкой можно согласиться. Возможно и уместно вспомнить историю захвата Тайванем танкера "Туапсе". Тогда тоже многие утверждали, что америкосы тут ни причем.

----------


## freeo

> И даже при таком раскладе, freeo, я уверен, что без США здесь не обошлось. Я знаю, что на гринпис влияние оказывает не Папа Римский, а более заинтересованные службы. Хотя и с вашей трактовкой можно согласиться.


 Согласен с Вами-преданные поклонники, сумасшедшие миллиардеры, правительство США, нефтяные магнаты… Гринпис собрал экзотический букет жертвователей
))))
Но все же мне кажется что арест траулера это не разработка спецслужб США-а самостоятельная акция-месть Гринпис за арест своего ледокола и ее команды.

----------


## Bavenit

Ладно! Чтобы вы спали спокойно я, пожалуй, соглашусь. Где моя не пропадала? Спокойной ночи! А потом скажете, что это блуд или флуд. Так до сих пор и не разобрался. Но все еще впереди. Какие мои годы.


P.S.  Что касается ледокола, то он такой же ледокол, как я семитрубная "Карамболина"

----------


## kursiv

> уместно вспомнить историю захвата Тайванем танкера "Туапсе". Тогда тоже многие утверждали, что америкосы тут ни причем.


 Времена былинные (ностальгические?): "Туапсе"; первые помощники; политинформации; субботняя "Международная панорама" (Зорин, Бовин, Фесуненко и т.п) - сущности разные, но формат неизменный - совок, совок, совок...
ИМХО, если Вы уже решили "обозревать" в нем (формате), то не уместнее было бы употреблять и соответствующие обкатанные "политкоректные" штампы - что то типа "американские империалисты", "вашингтонские ястребы", "архитекторы холодной войны"... 
А то "америкосы", "пиндосы"... Разве это не из лексикона политобозревающих интернегопников?

----------


## AG-ents

Ну, про то как ловят рыбу мы и сами рассказать много чего можем, а вот тут интересно будет почитать, что творится на сенегальской земле : *Сенегал, «Гринпис» и Китай*

К стати, "Олега Найденова" уже задерживали в Сенегале и вот как это было в прошлый раз :

----------


## Оппонент

> И даже при таком раскладе, freeo, я уверен, что без США здесь не обошлось. Я знаю, что на гринпис влияние оказывает не Папа Римский, а более заинтересованные службы. Хотя и с вашей трактовкой можно согласиться. Возможно и уместно вспомнить историю захвата Тайванем танкера "Туапсе". Тогда тоже многие утверждали, что америкосы тут ни причем.


  Кстати ! В составе экипажа "Туапсе" был ныне здравствующий, Владимир Николаевич Дубровец, экс капитан рыбного порта...

----------


## Bavenit

> Кстати ! В составе экипажа "Туапсе" был ныне здравствующий, Владимир Николаевич Дубровец, экс капитан рыбного порта...


 
Капитаном танкера "Туапсе" был, если не ошибаюсь, Калинин Виталий, а кем был Владимир Николаевич?

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем ночи доброй. То kursiv: Без обид - слово "пиндос" вообще-то из прошлого века, хорошо описано у Паустовского. Этим словом называли греков в Севастополе. Оттуда и пошло, согласно тому же писателю. А слово "америкос" тоже никоим образом к лексикону "политобозревающих" не относится. Это всего лишь сленг водоплавающих тех лет и не более того)). Что интересно - на судах торгового флота слова "америкосы" не использовалось! Это чисто наше, рыбацкое, "изобретение"! Так же как и слово "торгаши"! Кто знает о чём я, тот поймёт.

----------


## kursiv

> Кто знает о чём я, тот поймёт.


 Это я, я ничего не знал, но теперь все понял: под архаичным термином "пиндос" (пендосы, пиндосцы, пиндостанцы, пиндосрань, пиндосины) подразумеваются исключительно греки, а слово "америкос" исключительно из лексикона плавсостава работников рыбной промышленности (т.е. то же, почти архаизм) и встретить их сейчас в интернете в политическом контексте невозможно "никоим образом".

----------


## Боцман-О

Вечер добрый всем. kursiv, уважаемый и интересный собеседник. Отлично понимаю иронию на "термины" ТЕХ лет, использующиеся повсеместно в наши дни совсем в другой ипостаси. Ничего не имею против того, что сейчас многое поменяло своё значение. Интернет - ВЕСЧЬ сильная, но именно благодаря ему чистота языка, значения слов, понятия и отношения упрощаются, иногда искажаясь не только до ужаса, но и до неузнаваемости. Потоки информации, т.д. и т.п. в скоростном темпе так долбят молодежь, что никто не разбирается откуда взялось такое-то слово и используют его как угодно, и где угодно. Поэтому " и встретить их сейчас в интернете в политическом контексте" можно на каждом шагу. Здесь я полностью согласен с kursiv. Но в предыдущем посте я пытался защитить ТЕ времена, когда не только секса, но и политики не было))). Конечно извиняюсь за случившуюся непонятку перед kursiv и за флудилку перед форумчанами. 
З.Ы. С сегодняшнего дня в отпуске и для меня, какое-то время, все люди братья))).

----------


## Bavenit

> Вечер добрый всем. kursiv, уважаемый и интересный собеседник. Отлично понимаю иронию на "термины" ТЕХ лет, использующиеся повсеместно в наши дни совсем в другой ипостаси. Ничего не имею против того, что сейчас многое поменяло своё значение. Интернет - ВЕСЧЬ сильная, но именно благодаря ему чистота языка, значения слов, понятия и отношения упрощаются, иногда искажаясь не только до ужаса, но и до неузнаваемости. Потоки информации, т.д. и т.п. в скоростном темпе так долбят молодежь, что никто не разбирается откуда взялось такое-то слово и используют его как угодно, и где угодно. Поэтому " и встретить их сейчас в интернете в политическом контексте" можно на каждом шагу. Здесь я полностью согласен с kursiv. Но в предыдущем посте я пытался защитить ТЕ времена, когда не только секса, но и политики не было))). Конечно извиняюсь за случившуюся непонятку перед kursiv и за флудилку перед форумчанами. 
> З.Ы. С сегодняшнего дня в отпуске и для меня, какое-то время, все люди братья))).


 
Перед тем как ловить ртом снежинки,  убеждаюсь, что я уже на юге. Для меня всегда и все люди-братья. Пусть это для меня  будет очередной флуд, но я желаю вам хорошего отпуска, мой брат Боцман-О.

----------


## kursiv

2 Боцман-О.
Был рад общению, поздравляю с отпуском, завидую.
P.S. Bavenit меня опять, как и в случае с Ланой-Лето, опередил.

----------


## Оппонент

> Капитаном танкера "Туапсе" был, если не ошибаюсь, Калинин Виталий, а кем был Владимир Николаевич?


   практикантом.

----------


## Боцман-О

Спасибо, по-дружески, всем. На дворе дождик, а в душе полный невод хорошего настроя! Спал до 12-ти дня, в ожидании "сдачи улова"))))))

----------


## Bavenit

> 2 Боцман-О.
> Был рад общению, поздравляю с отпуском, завидую.
> P.S. Bavenit меня опять, как и в случае с Ланой-Лето, опередил.


 Честное слово не хотел. Так вышло. В прошлом наша троица часто пересекалась. Далась вам эта Барышня. Нагрянет Лана-Лето и пойдут клочки по закоулочкам.

----------


## Bavenit

> Спасибо, по-дружески, всем. На дворе дождик, а в душе полный невод хорошего настроя! Спал до 12-ти дня, в ожидании "сдачи улова"))))))


 А я в своих снах все время сажусь на мель и на разных пароходах. А просыпаюсь в холодном поту и только море вокруг.

----------


## Pravdist

Болталка о чём угодно, только не об* Антарктике*! Может переместиться в другую тему?

----------


## Татьяна Журавель

Добрый вечер, я являюсь дочерью капитана Григория Ивановича Журавель, которого вы несколько раз упоминали на страницах форума. Приятно читать об отце добрые слова, спасибо всем, кто его помнит! История и судьба китобойной флотилии являются частью жизни нашей семьи, нам очень дороги эти воспоминания.

----------


## Bavenit

> Добрый вечер, я являюсь дочерью капитана Григория Ивановича Журавель, которого вы несколько раз упоминали на страницах форума. Приятно читать об отце добрые слова, спасибо всем, кто его помнит! История и судьба китобойной флотилии являются частью жизни нашей семьи, нам очень дороги эти воспоминания.


 
Мы помним Григория Ивановича очень хорошо и значит он с нами

----------


## Татьяна Журавель

Естественно, он всегда с вами). Семья в его жизни, мне кажется, играла вторую роль( без обид), а морское братство- первую..Папа слава Богу жив, конечно возраст сказывается, но в целом всё хорошо, любим и бережём его. Родители поддерживают и по сей день дружеские отношения с Ткаченко Анатолием Ефимовичем( вероятно, Вы его тоже знаете и помните по работе на флотилии) и его семьёй, со вдовой Владимира Васильевича Ангелина- Валентиной Никифоровной. И Вас я хорошо помню).

----------


## SQUATER

Слава Богу , Григорий Иванович жив и здоров ! Самый лучший учитель жизни! Его песни и стихи и вообще жизнерадостность и оптимизм. Когда была его смена в портнадзоре ИМРП , столько позитива и опыта в знании морской сферы, сколько дал мне этот человек , наверное мало кто сравнится. Поистине один из главных моих учителей и первых в жизни!

----------


## shmidt-ua

Поздравляю выпускников и курсантов ОМУ РП с 60-летием училища !!!

----------


## AG-ents

> Необходим (желательно молодой) дизайнерский коллектив для создания индивидуального эксклюзивного дизайна и который сможет предоставить полный спектр услуг, связанных с разработкой сайта. От идеи к реализации, полного комплекса работ по созданию сайта. 
> Необходим комплекс программирования, для дальнейшего наполнение сайта текстовыми и графическими материалами, наполнение сайта новостями, фото и видео файлами через специальную администраторскую панель с помощью визуальных редакторов, в которых форматировать текст не сложнее чем в привычных массовому пользователю программных продуктах.  Молодые дизайнеры получат возможность проявить свои умения в этой области  и продолжить совершенствование своего профессионального мастерства. Проект не коммерческий и  особых материальных благ тут не заработаете..но имя и рекламу себе сделаете это точно!
> ЧПОРП “Антарктика” и ОМУРП ведут свою историю с середины прошлого века и через это предприятие и учебное заведение прошли сотни тысяч одесситов и жителей всех стран бывшего СССР которые сейчас живут во всех уголках мира.
> Заинтересованных к  участию в этом необычном  проекте  пишите [email protected]
> тема письма Антарктика


 Как обстоят дела ?

----------


## Bavenit

> Слава Богу , Григорий Иванович жив и здоров ! Самый лучший учитель жизни! Его песни и стихи и вообще жизнерадостность и оптимизм. Когда была его смена в портнадзоре ИМРП , столько позитива и опыта в знании морской сферы, сколько дал мне этот человек , наверное мало кто сравнится. Поистине один из главных моих учителей и первых в жизни!


 
Да не об этом я говорил. Я очень рад, что Григорий Иванович жив и здоров. Я просто сказал, что он с нами. А если я дал повод так трактовать мое сообщение, то прошу прощения у всех. Bavenit

P.S.  Конечно хорошо помню Анатолия Ефимовича и Владимира Васильевича. На моем столе лежит книга стихов Владимира Васильевича Ангелина - Песни ветра. Все и всегда рядом!

----------


## Bavenit

> Слава Богу , Григорий Иванович жив и здоров ! Самый лучший учитель жизни! Его песни и стихи и вообще жизнерадостность и оптимизм. Когда была его смена в портнадзоре ИМРП , столько позитива и опыта в знании морской сферы, сколько дал мне этот человек , наверное мало кто сравнится. Поистине один из главных моих учителей и первых в жизни!


 
Григорий Иванович и ко мне прикоснулся своим обаянием человека, который идет со мной рядом в капитанских делах и просто человеческой жизни. Всегда корректен и никакого чванства.

----------


## Татьяна Журавель

Добрый вечер, Bavenit, я надеюсь, что все всё правильно поняли).Просто  Григорий Иванович уже несколько лет ведёт довольно закрытый образ жизни( в силу возраста и самочувствия) и я хотела поблагодарить всех, кто упоминал его на форуме за тёплые отзывы о нём и заодно "посигналить", что он жив и относительно благополучен. Ведь, пока о нас помнят, мы живы.Ещё раз спасибо!

У нас есть ангелинские сборники "Белые ветры" и "Прислушайся к морю"- любимые и часто перечитываемые стихи.

----------


## Татьяна Журавель

> Слава Богу , Григорий Иванович жив и здоров ! Самый лучший учитель жизни! Его песни и стихи и вообще жизнерадостность и оптимизм. Когда была его смена в портнадзоре ИМРП , столько позитива и опыта в знании морской сферы, сколько дал мне этот человек , наверное мало кто сравнится. Поистине один из главных моих учителей и первых в жизни!


  Благодарю Вас за эти слова, я ему обязательно передам! Григорий Иванович всю жизнь был предан своей профессии, уважал людей, идущих рядом, делился опытом, знаниями и душевным теплом.Спасибо!

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Болталка о чём угодно, только не об* Антарктике*! Может переместиться в другую тему?


 Я уже как-то поднимал этот вопрос, но воз и ныне там ...  
Видимо люди либо не умеют пользоваться личными сообщениями, либо может им здрасти-досвидания некому сказать в реальной жизни или им наверно кажется, что это их "здрасти-досвиданья" интересно читать остальным пользователям форума...  
Люди прожили определенную жизнь и большую часть из нее провели в море, неужели ничего интересного у них не было, чем можно было бы поделиться с остальными ?

----------


## Татьяна Журавель

Прошу прощения у "остальных пользователей форума". 
До свиданья!

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Прошу прощения у "остальных пользователей форума". 
> До свиданья!


 Форум - дело добровольное ...
Вопрос остался без ответа : "*Люди прожили определенную жизнь и большую часть из нее провели в море, неужели ничего интересного у них не было, чем можно было бы поделиться с остальными ?* "

----------


## Bavenit

> Форум - дело добровольное ...
> Вопрос остался без ответа : "*Люди прожили определенную жизнь и большую часть из нее провели в море, неужели ничего интересного у них не было, чем можно было бы поделиться с остальными ?* "


 
Когда вот так бесцеремонно оскорбляют женщину, да еще и 8 Марта, которая любит и гордится своим отцом,-кот Матроскин сказал бы - это перебор. Танюша, я поздравляю Вас с праздником Весны, цветов и женских улыбок и желаю Вам всего прекрасного через край, без ограничений и очереди и, как говорят в Одессе, чтоб Вы нам были здоровы. Пусть некоторые форуммены меня осудят, но я никогда не смирюсь с хамством. Bavenit

----------


## kursiv

> Пусть некоторые форуммены меня осудят


 Отчего же?
Думаю, что скорее поддержат, во всяком случая я...

----------


## SQUATER

> Когда вот так бесцеремонно оскорбляют женщину, да еще и 8 Марта, которая любит и гордится своим отцом,-кот Матроскин сказал бы - это перебор. Танюша, я поздравляю Вас с праздником Весны, цветов и женских улыбок и желаю Вам всего прекрасного через край, без ограничений и очереди и, как говорят в Одессе, чтоб Вы нам были здоровы. Пусть некоторые форуммены меня осудят, но я никогда не смирюсь с хамством. Bavenit


 Поддержу ! И кто- кто , а Григорий Иванович имеет самое прямое отношение к теме данной ветки. Он жил морем, и сферой , обсуждаемой в данной ветке. В дальнейшие дискуссии о том, что необходимо , а что нет, публиковать в этой теме, вступать не собираюсь. Ибо, (из личной практики участия в форумах, хоть, и не являюсь заядлым форумчанином),  может начаться Платоновско - Сократовская софистика , с философствованиями на темы *полезности информации* , которая ( упомянутая *полезность инфы темы* ) , для каждого своя.   Сыт этим, еще со спортивных форумов. Как правило, сии дискуссии, ни к чему не приводят, в силу одной важной причины - никогда не бывает " застолблен" предмет дискуссии \ спора; ибо нет четких рамок и водораздела , на предмет, что нужно / можно / целесообразно / полезно, обсуждать в данной теме, а что нет. Истина у каждого своя. Вот, если бы были, кем-то придуманы ограничения в теме, на предмет обсуждения вопросов, и выкладывания информации, тогда да. Как-то: не вспоминаем и не пишем инфу о людях проработавших в Антарктике или в сфере рыбного хоз-ва; (тогда и фото не должны выкладываться, и многие истории и темы не должны были тут обсуждаться - не полезно); не публикуем стихи , посвященные мор тематике ( мой удалить нужно ))); итд....Но коль подобных ограничений не было , увольте...пишут то, что считают нужным ...

----------


## Bavenit

> Отчего же?
> Думаю, что скорее поддержат, во всяком случая я...


 
kursiv, Вы всегда для меня были противоречивым человеком, но в Вашей порядочности я никогда не сомневался.
Благодарю за поддержку. С уважением, искренне Ваш Bavenit

----------


## shmidt-ua

Спасибо всем порядочным людям за их порядочную беседу и за то, что они показали всем свою порядочность !
Жду дальнейших взаимных признаний в порядочности...

----------


## slav59

> Спасибо всем порядочным людям за их порядочную беседу и за то, что они показали всем свою порядочность !
> Жду дальнейших взаимных признаний в порядочности...


 Вопрос к модераторам форума - долго ли у вас вот такие "шмидты-муда" будут портить воздух и оскорблять уважаемых работников моря и женщин???????

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Вопрос к модераторам форума - долго ли у вас вот такие "шмидты-муда" будут портить воздух и оскорблять уважаемых работников моря и женщин???????


 В полку порядочных людей прибыло ...  
Перед тем как впадать в истерику рекомендую посмотреть на чей пост я вначале ответил.
И еще раз повторюсь - никому не навязываю своего мнения и никому не закрываю рот, но форум дело добровольное и тут открытая тема для всех форумчан и *каждый имеет право на свое мнение*, а для личных сообщений есть специальная функция Личных Сообщений (кстати, согласно правил Форума флуд пустая болтовня интересная только двум или нескольким людям на форуме не приветствуется - если все же хочется, чтобы вас все видели, то есть специальные флудилки)  !   :smileflag: 

P.S.
Очень показательно, что порядочные и уважаемые работники моря настолько увлечены своей порядочностью и личной перепиской, что не нашлись ничего сказать по поводу 60-летнего юбилея ОМУ РП ...

----------


## shmidt-ua

Ну, и про море ...

*Турция пригрозила перекрыть Босфор для российских судов - СМИ*
18.03.2014 | 01:01
http://www.unian.net/politics/897573...sudov-smi.html

----------


## freeo

> Как обстоят дела ?


 да в общем ни как... альтруистов не нашлось...

----------


## AG-ents

Информация для крымских рыбаков из соседней темы :

Ситуация с доками у крычан следующая. Моряки надеятся работать по украинским докам до конца их срока действия, т.к. крымчанам с российским паспортом открывать визу в шенген, США и другие страны не будут - о чем известил коммисар евросоюза. 
При оформлении виз шенгена и т.д., нужно будет поехать в Киев и скорее всего предоставить либо справку что отказываешься от российского гражданства, либо подписать документ, что отказываешься от российского гражданства. 
Поскольку Украина не разрешает двойное гражданство. Получение российского паспорта является поводом для лишения украинского гражданства. 
Отказ от российского гражданства и проживание на территории Крыма приводит к тому, что крымчанин считается иностранцем на территории Крыма и должен проводить в стране не более 90 дней, а затем выехать из страны на 180 дней. Это правило 90/180 для иностранцев (украинцев) на территории россии. Так же для иностранцев налог на продажи своей недвижимости в россии - 30%. 

Украина перестала выдавать загранпаспорта на территории Крыма. Для этого нужно ехать в Херсон - для любых изменений в украинском загранпаспорте. 

На территории Крыма сейчас действительно действует только 1 банк. Действуют только авиарейсы Крым - Москва. Авиасообщение прекращено, т.к. действует закон об оккупированной территории. 

Получение же российского паспорта влечет полную смену документов, т.к. Владимир, это не Володимир. Работать если и удастся, то только там, где не требуются визы стран шенгена, США и т.д. А значит список вакансий резко сокращается. 

Представитель российского крюинга подтвердила, что работать с моряками с украинскими доками не будет (ее сообщение ниже). 

представитель крюинга из России с севастопольского форума:

И еще такая штука. Если крымские моряки работают через крюинг, то, наверное, до окончания действующих документов на самом деле проблем не будет. Это я не знаю.
А вот если крымский моряк будет устраиваться к российскому судовладельцу, то естественно надо будет иметь и российский загранпаспорт, и УЛМ, и российские квалификационные свидетельства и т.д.

Просто мне уже за последние дни пару раз звонили моряки из Севастополя и говорили, что мы их якобы должны принять на работу с украинскими документами, пока переходный период.
Нет, российские судовладельцы этого делать не будут.
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=105470&p=47045306&viewfull=1#post47045306

----------


## plast

ну что одесситы и к вам добралось лихое время.

----------


## Pravdist

> Поздравляю выпускников и курсантов ОМУ РП с 60-летием училища !!!


  Спасибо, присоединяюсь! Не знал, ро приятно вспомнить!

----------


## freeo

Las Palmas-декабрь 2009

----------


## МамаТрёхА

14 июня умер Капитан директор,  Медведев Станислав Петрович, который сделал немало для "Антарктики". 
Неоднократный капитан-дублер базы "Восток"
Капитан китобойной базы "Советская Украина". Именно он был направлен капитаном в  последний промысловый рейс "Советской Украины" в 1987 г.

----------


## shmidt-ua

Знал Станислава Петровича.
Земля пухом, душе вечный покой ...

----------


## shmidt-ua

Вот такая печалька ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPERgi7AUmA

----------


## freeo

> Вот такая печалька ...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPERgi7AUmA


 "У нас праздник-а вы его испортили"..на сьемке трудно разглядеть кто этот там возмущается...но судя по фото 
http://omurp.org.ua/ua/administration
и снятого в ролике корпуса заочного отделения, праздник похоже испортили Прошину Вадиму Володимировичу  :smileflag:  
Интересно, Вася Мозолев отмажется или тоже сольют?

----------


## AG-ents

13 июля 2014 года в 12:00 объявлен сбор всех выпускников у главного входа ОМУРП !
Ну типа посидеть, вспомнить молодость и с небольшим опозданием отметить 60 лет училища ...   :smileflag:

----------


## Feniks

будет время просмотю все статьи. сейчас хотел спросить вспоминали ли здесь о погибшем в авиакатастрофе экипаже Збруча в 1982 году?

----------


## Боцман-О

> будет время просмотю все статьи. сейчас хотел спросить вспоминали ли здесь о погибшем в авиакатастрофе экипаже Збруча в 1982 году?


  Всем доброй ночи и следущего дня. За эту трагедию здесь, насколько я помню, никто не упоминал. На "Збруче" был очень дружный экипаж, который держался несколько лет этого судна. В основном благодаря капитану Уварову А.Н. - рыбаку с БОЛЬШИМ нюхом на рыбу, но, как это часто бывало в то время, с постоянным желанием "заложить за воротник". Как человек он был со своими плюсами и минусами. Как капитан имел много "бзиков", но об этом лучше почитать у В.В. Конецкого. Судно ни разу не приходило без плана и премий. Никто из экипажа не смог бы сказать, что кеп шёл к этому "по костям" команды. Хотя во флотилии были такие капитаны((. В 80-м году Уваров допился до язвы и в рейс, тогда на ДВК, не пошел. Команда тут же проредела и в рейс ушло где-то 60% от старого экипажа. Капитаном пошел Вязовский В.А. После этого рейса, в следующий в ЦВА, со старого экипажа ушло 3-и человека: повар - Рудаков Валентин, рыбмастер - Филимоненко Валера и боцман - Кулагин Юра. Остальные рассыпались по флотилии кто куда, были кто и вообще уволился. Я ушел на новый, только пригнанный с завода "Верещагино". В 82-м, после постановки в Измаильский з-д "Верещагино", уехал в отпуск. Следом догнала телеграмма: "Срочно явиться в ОК, срываете отход судна." Решил, что какая-то накладка в кадрах и естественно не поехал "спасать" ситуацию. Тогда почти все выписывали нашу "Антарктику", хоть и топорный, но в глубине души, любимый печатный орган Управления. Особенно в отпуске читался со смаком и объяснением не посвященным кто там изображен и о чем написано, тем более многих зная в лицо. Бывали в газете и курьёзы, и опечатки, но это была НАША газета. Прошла неделя после телеграммы из кадров как получил свежую "Антарктику". До сих пор помню свое состояние в тот момент. Почему-то малюсенькую заметку, в квадратике, увидел сразу. Остальное уже не читал.                                                                            
После отпуска узнал, что меня хотели отправить досылкой со "Збручем" на "Кикинеиз". В течении 3-4х лет после гибели ребят, меня встречали и встречали друзья и знакомые со словами: "Ты жив! А я за тебя уже столько выпил!". Просто я сошел со "Збруча" почти  перед отходом и  знал весь новый экипаж, с которым прошел ремонт на ФТОРСе. Все они не менялись, благодаря Кепу- РЫБАКУ, до последнего, небесного рейса. Вечная память ребятам.

----------


## Feniks

многое рассказывали о причине катастрофы. искал подробности. если кому может интересно. при взлете сработала (ложно) пожарная система двигателя. по инструкции (это при наборе высоты) экипаж откючил двигатель и запустил сис-у пожаротушения. через минуту снова сработала сигнализаця уже другого двигателя. тк инструкций что делать в такой ситуации не предусматривалось, то экипаж отключил и второй двигатель.... ИЛ 62м просто рухнул в лес. пожарка срабатывала по причине обрыва патрубка системы кондеционирования салона. так что не был никакого взрыва и тем более проводов ЛЭП как говорили семьям. экипаж по своей неопытности и глупости сам все сделал. к слову мой отец был в том самолете.

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго вечера. 
То Feniks: Я не оспариваю версию о "трубке кондиционера",  просто к предыдущему рассказу имею продолжение. После отпуска проходя мед. комиссию, встретил своего бывшего ст.пом.к-на со "Збруча", в то время уже работающего капитаном на "Кучургане" - Качуру И.Е. Конечно разговор был только об этой трагедии. И он рассказал, что от Управления было послано в Москву 3-и капитана, и он в том числе, за урнами экипажа и членами Регистра. Всего 35-ть человек. Зам. министра гр. авиации принял их и доложил о причине катастрофы. Так вот со слов капитана Качуры Игоря Евгениевича привожу здесь услышанное мной. Самолет начинал набирать высоту, на 90 метрах сработала пож. сигнализация одного из двигателей. Включили сис-му пожаротушения - не сработала! Как объяснил зам.мин-ра, при такой аварии двигатель идет вразнос, крыльчатка турбины(из крепчайшего сплава) разлетается и 100% при этом отрубает хвост. Самолет, в перевернутом состоянии упал в район подмосковных болот с высоты 90 метров. Хвост упал в стороне. В хвосте, в туалете, была негритянка-пассажирка. Её латали в течение 3-х дней, но напрасно. Болото горело более суток и добраться туда сразу было не возможно. Наши капитаны попросились съездить на место падения самолета, но зам. ответил, что даже если и сам министр даст на это добро, то их все равно туда не пустят. Самолет летел рейсом Москва-Дакар-Канакри. Этот же зам. сказал, что там было несколько - "Почему!". Почему загорелся двигатель, почему не сработала система пожаротушения и т.д. Еще он добавил, что в самолете находились выпускники военной Академии, гвинейцы, около 100 человек!
Вот всё, что я услышал тогда от Игоря Евгеньевича Качуры. От себя могу лишь добавить, что ИЛ-62 были сравнительно новые самолеты, двигателей имеют 4-е, в хвостовой части.
И еще. О ударе об провода ЛЭП - это совсем другой самолет, утренний рейс из Внуково на Одессу. У меня на руках был билет на тот рейс из Москвы, но за два дня до полета друг детства уболтал поменять билет на другой день, по случаю его дня рождения. Вот такая ирония судьбы. Где-то 50-т человек остались живы после того падения. Виноват был полностью экипаж, поведя самолет на разворот для посадки на малой высоте из за отказа одного из двигателей. Самолет был ТУ-104!

----------


## Feniks

Темной летней ночью 6 июля 1982 года от полосы международного аэропорта Шереметьево тяжело оторвался самолет Ил-62, бортовой номер 86513, выполнявший рейс 411 Москва – Дакар (Сенегал) – Фритаун (Сьерра-Леоне). Сразу после взлета на пульте бортинженера сработала сигнализация пожара одного из двигателей. Согласно инструкции, двигатель был выключен и задействована система пожаротушения. Сама по себе такая ситуация не опасна, особенно на четырехдвигательном самолете. В таких случаях обычно сливают большую часть топлива (а на типах самолетов не оборудованных системой аварийного слива – вырабатывают топливо, летая по кругу в зоне ожидания около аэропорта). Но в этом случае все сложилось иначе. Через несколько секунд после сигнала о пожаре первого двигателя возник сигнал о пожаре соседнего с ним (на Ил-62 двигатели расположены попарно на консолях в хвостовой части фюзеляжа).

Возникла та самая редчайшая ситуация, где все варианты действий практически не имеют шансов на успех. Высота была еще слишком мала, а лайнер загружен полным запасом топлива на перелет в Африку. Выключать второй двигатель нельзя – оставшейся тяги на столь низкой высоте не хватит для выполнения маневра разворота для возвращения на полосу. Не выключать – тоже нельзя: при пожаре быстро разрушатся подшипники валов двигателя, после чего разлетающиеся лопатки турбины и компрессора могут буквально порубить все вокруг себя – приводы, тяги, трубки гидросистем. Командир раздумывал недолго. Выбор у него был небогатый, из двух зол пришлось выбирать меньшее. Он дал команду выключить второй двигатель.

 Высоты не хватило. Через четыре минуты после взлета, во время выполнения третьего разворота для выхода на посадочную траекторию, самолет столкнулся с землей около поселка Менделеево Солнечногорского района Московской области. Траектория падения была достаточно пологой. Сначала самолет прогладил верхушки высоких деревьев, срезав их будто гигантским ножом. Фюзеляж, пропахав в мягкой земле борозду, разрушился на несколько частей, а двигатели вместе с консолями оторвались и улетели далеко вперед. Единственной крупной деталью был лежавший отдельно хвост. Десятки тонн авиационного керосина вспыхнули.

Первыми к месту падения прибежали жители поселка Менделеево – увидев зарево, они решили что загорелись их расположенные в том же направлении сараи. Но они могли лишь смотреть как в лесу догорает то, что совсем недавно было красавцем-лайнером, способным за несколько часов перенести 200 человек с одного континента на другой.

В этой катастрофе никто не выжил. Все 80 пассажиров и 10 членов экипажа погибли, скорее всего еще в момент удара. Среди местных жителей долго ходили слухи о некоей негритянке, выброшенной в момент удара на деревья, сильно обгоревшей и умершей по дороге в больницу. Но никаких иных свидетельств об этом мне не найти не удалось.

----------


## Feniks

Причиной срабатывания аварийной пожарной сигнализации явилось попадание горячего воздуха из лопнувшего из-за конструктивного недостатка патрубка системы кондиционирования на датчики температуры обоих двигателей. На самом деле все четыре двигателя самолёта были полностью работоспособными.

----------


## Feniks

это то, что нашел в интернете

----------


## Боцман-О

Вечер добрый всем. Зная  о том, что в те времена общественности не открывали правду о подобных катастрофах всё же не стесняюсь спросить у Feniks: - Откуда инфа? Можно ли ссылку на статью?. Я перелопатил инет и ничего не нашел. Очевидно не все проштудировал((.
Просто есть кое-какие нестыковки. В те времена пришлось побывать и в Сьере-Леоне. Это, мягко говоря, была еще та дыра! И аэропорта, который смог бы принимать тяжелые пассаж. самолеты, там не было вообще. Сам я и все наши экипажи летали в Дакар одним рейсом Москва-Дакар-Канакри, номер рейса, увы, не знаю.
Ну и по самой катастрофе смущает факт отрыва хвостовой части. По версии зам. министра он был отрублен "лопатками турбины" и это подтверждается логикой аварии.
Пусть меня простит Feniks, будет ошибочно считать, что я здесь смакую неприятные подробности. Думаю, что и вам, и другим посетителям этой странички интересно хоть как-то прикоснуться к той эпохе. Ведь выбьет время "последних могикан" и все будут безоговорочно верить в то, что скинут СМИ. А в нынешнее время СМИ - ТАКАЯ ГАДОСТЬ. 
Очень жаль, что 99% "последних могикан" не дружат с компьютером, иначе мы имели б море разной, интереснейшей информации на любую тему из жизни "Антарктики"!

----------


## Боцман-О

Таки откопал описание этой катастрофы. Вот один из нескольких адресов: http://www.airdisaster.ru/database.php?id=36
Все равно, зная теперь как иезуитски кромсалась правда в те годы, не придумал же зам.министра проговорившись о выпускниках военки? И почему рейс был во Фритаун, в город по тем временам без аэропорта? И почему за оторванный хвост ни слова? 
Я попал во Фритаун в 85-м году, так там даже электричество было две недели в месяц на всю столицу! И то в центре. А эл. станция была дизельная и как нам рассказал представитель МРХ, местные выпаливали дизельку, выданную на месяц, за 2-3 недели. Потом эл.станцию на замок и по домам. 
В то время даже порта как такового не было. Был небольшой причал для ботов, куда мы и подходили сдавать и забирать наблюдателей, на своем боте.
И последнее. Когда-то на Испанию не летал Аэрофлот, т.к. еще был жив Франко. Смены экипажей производились самолетами Иберии - испанской компании. И часто мы летали на половину заполненным самолетом. Как только загнулся Франко и с Испанией установились дип. отношения, стали летать наши самолеты. С тех пор, в каком бы направлении я не летал, НИ РАЗУ не видел полупустой рейс! Имею ввиду за кордон. В Дакар и обратно летал с осени 81-го тода по 86-й. Все время были рейсы на Конакри. 
Может ГБ мутило, чтобы мир не знал о неграх-вояках в том рейсе? От той организации можно было и не такого ожидать.

----------


## LanaLeto

*С Днём Рыбака!

*

----------


## Боцман-О

Спасибо LanaLeto! 
Всем рыбакам хорошей погоды, радостных лиц, приятных слов от любимых людей и здоровья, здоровья, здоровья!

----------


## Feniks

> Вечер добрый всем. Зная  о том, что в те времена общественности не открывали правду о подобных катастрофах всё же не стесняюсь спросить у Feniks: - Откуда инфа? Можно ли ссылку на статью?. Я перелопатил инет и ничего не нашел. Очевидно не все проштудировал((.
> Просто есть кое-какие нестыковки. В те времена пришлось побывать и в Сьере-Леоне. Это, мягко говоря, была еще та дыра! И аэропорта, который смог бы принимать тяжелые пассаж. самолеты, там не было вообще. Сам я и все наши экипажи летали в Дакар одним рейсом Москва-Дакар-Канакри, номер рейса, увы, не знаю.
> Ну и по самой катастрофе смущает факт отрыва хвостовой части. По версии зам. министра он был отрублен "лопатками турбины" и это подтверждается логикой аварии.
> Пусть меня простит Feniks, будет ошибочно считать, что я здесь смакую неприятные подробности. Думаю, что и вам, и другим посетителям этой странички интересно хоть как-то прикоснуться к той эпохе. Ведь выбьет время "последних могикан" и все будут безоговорочно верить в то, что скинут СМИ. А в нынешнее время СМИ - ТАКАЯ ГАДОСТЬ. 
> Очень жаль, что 99% "последних могикан" не дружат с компьютером, иначе мы имели б море разной, интереснейшей информации на любую тему из жизни "Антарктики"!


  в свое время попалась распечатка черного ящика. думаю тогда просто нагло врали. сейчас какой смысл что либо скрывать. все ушло в прошлое и никого это абсолютно не интересут. были ли там действительно военные выпускники или нет, кто уже узнает. сохранилась газета с маленькой заметкой. так там тоже было указано дакар-фритаун. о конакри от Вас только услышал. мне приходилось работать с многими из Антарктики. так вот сколько людей столько баек про этот случай. очень часто слышал о человеке который то ли потерял документы, то ли выпивший был и он не попал на этот самолет а остался в аэропорту. кто он и какова его судьба никто так и не ответил.

----------


## Боцман-О

С рейса снимали 2-го и 3-го механиков за алкоголь, но капитан с дедом упросили пропустить хотя бы 2-го меха. С третьим механиком не знаком, но видел его какое-то время в кадрах. Говорят все равно через пару лет списали, чудак был потерянный. Но так же рассказывали, что когда он приехал из Москвы в Одессу и вышел из вагона (под хорошим шафе), то грохнулся на четвереньки с криком "Я живой, я живой.", целуя асфальт перед вагоном.

----------


## freeo

Ильичевск, СРТМ 'Чауда' и часть ее экипажа,после переоборудования в Норвегии, перед выходом в Южную Атлантику.

----------


## kursiv

Эти фото уже здесь публиковались, имхо.

----------


## Pravdist

*freeo* 
Не знаю как вам там жилось после переоборудования, но в пятом рейсе был на базе. Когда СРТМы подходили сдавать рыбу, точнее база подходила, то мы с сочуствием смотрели на этих моряков. Условия у них там были жуткие. В первую очередь о таких моряках говорит пословица - Рыбак дважды моряк!

----------


## Боцман-О

> *freeo* 
> Не знаю как вам там жилось после переоборудования, но в пятом рейсе был на базе. Когда СРТМы подходили сдавать рыбу, точнее база подходила, то мы с сочуствием смотрели на этих моряков. Условия у них там были жуткие. В первую очередь о таких моряках говорит пословица - Рыбак дважды моряк!


 Уважаемый Pravdist, Вы были всего лишь продуктом пропаганды тех лет, как впрочем и все мы. На базе не только культивировалась идея "жутких условий" на СРТМах и запугивания провинившихся наказанием - дальнейшей работой на них, но и таки подкидывали таковых на кошельки. Самое интересное, что эта идеология культивировалась на базе постоянно, как одно из устрашений работников городка на воде. Но ещё интереснее то, что и на СРТМы втискивали подобную чушь! Провинившихся пугали высадкой на базу для затыкания прорех на линиях производства - в морозил. цех, на "пианино"(ИРА, БАДЕР), на набив. машины. И таки высаживали на разное время. Так вот, те кто попадал с базы на СРТМы, редко потом возвращался по своей воле обратно, хотя с нескрываемым страхом начинал свою новую практику. А вот СРТМщики только единицы оставались на базе и то это те кто попадал, по блату ли или по образованию, на тёплые места от этикировщика и до самых высоких должностей. Был такой парень на "Збруче" - Дима Дорошенко, который сделал первые пол рейса матросом 2-го класса, а после "перелёта" его забрали на базу зав. производством! Оказалось, что у него единственного в "Антарктике" было высшее образование Калининградского рыб. ВТУЗа! А в то время был большой недостаток специалистов и многие работали на ответственных местах не имея образования, приобретая его уже в процессе. Тралмастеров было много, их штамповал "ковровый техникум" в Б-Днестровском, а рыб.мастеров на то время было с дипломами единицы, пока из Астрахани не подкинули сразу более 100 выпускников(и выпускниц!). 
Единственное, что по началу могло досаждать на СРТМе, так это качка. Но к ней очень быстро привыкали и не замечали до какого-нибудь большого шторма, которые в тех местах были очень редки. И если на судне слаживалась КОМАНДА, то и рейсы пролетали в удовольствие. Главные отличия жизни на СРТМ и базе это: отсутствие помполитов и как следствие - стукачей, отсутствие воровства, небольшой экипаж! Иногда попадались изгои, но они или перевоспитывались или исчезали после первой же половины рейса. Это я пишу за 70-е. В 80-х начался бардак не только на флоте.
Спасибо, конечно, за пословицу, но она так же применима и к востокавцам, и ко всем, кто хоть раз побывал на рыбаках.

----------


## freeo

> *freeo* 
> Не знаю как вам там жилось после переоборудования, но в пятом рейсе был на базе. Когда СРТМы подходили сдавать рыбу, точнее база подходила, то мы с сочуствием смотрели на этих моряков. Условия у них там были жуткие. В первую очередь о таких моряках говорит пословица - Рыбак дважды моряк!


 А че..нормально жилось..на переоборудовании "Чауды" финскую парную нам так и не поставили... хотя на этом настаивал весь экипаж, ограничились джакузи на пеленгаторной палубе и бильярдный стол вместо левого морозильного аппарата.
Теперь в долгом 30 дневном переходе из Ильичевска к Южной Георгии  свободные от вахты моряки могли скатать партейку в бильярд или выкурить сигару нежась в теплом джакузи смотря на великолепный атлантический закат и потягивая двухсолодовый виски.

----------


## Feniks

читая это, могу только позавидовать тем экипажам. не то что сейчас в интернациональных экипажах. особенное если попадаешь один русскоязычный. да в прочем и если не один все равно- каждый сам по себе...

----------


## kursiv

> На базе не только культивировалась идея "жутких условий" на СРТМах и запугивания провинившихся наказанием


 Исходя из личного опыта могу сказать, что эта идея культивировалась не только на базе, но и в отделе кадров. 
Моя "провина" состояла в том, что мой перевод из "Атлантики" в "Антарктику" был осуществлен без ведома "великого и ужасного" повелителя всех рефиков Анатолия Ивановича Ермилина. Приговор не подлежал обжалованию - СРТМ, Йемен (садизм состоял в том, что предварительно он удостоверился, что до этого наказуемый работал исключительно на "суперах").

----------


## freeo

> Исходя из личного опыта могу сказать, что эта идея культивировалась не только на базе, но и в отделе кадров. 
> Моя "провина" состояла в том, что мой перевод из "Атлантики" в "Антарктику" был осуществлен без ведома "великого и ужасного" повелителя всех рефиков Анатолия Ивановича Ермилина. Приговор не подлежал обжалованию - СРТМ, Йемен (садизм состоял в том, что предварительно он удостоверился, что до этого наказуемый работал исключительно на "суперах").


 Ну не знаю..насколько тебе не повезло ))
Если ты был в Йеменской экспедиции то там все позвоночные тока и обитали..простые смертные туда не пробивались..
оклады от 600 английских фунтов в месяц.. за пару месяцев работы в экспедиции можно было купить квартиру на проспекте Шевченко в Одессе.. что в общем то многие и делали..
плюс почти все суда разбитые и стояли месяцами у стенки.. а те кто ловил креветку что бы падали без сил от изнеможения..я не видел))

Немного фото из Йемена

----------


## kursiv

Да, да, - я все это узнал позже.
А в тот рейс все же не пошел (медкомиссия отправила меня удалять миндалины), поэтому не могу сказать как назывался СРТМ, не помню.
Позже мне объяснили причину этой локальной вакансии: судно давно без ремонта, холмашина убитая, у рефиков не работа, а каторга, особая беда с конденсаторами - постоянно срабатывает защита "по высокому". Я и в последующем никогда не работал на СРТМах и не побывал в Йемене, а посему не берусь судить обо всех обстоятельствах этого эпизода. Тогда же эту ситуацию для меня, новичка, комментировал мой первый наставник в "Антарктике", очень харизматичный рефмеханик "Тропосферы" Стас (не могу вспомнить его фамилию). 
P.S. Мне кажется, что и эти фото уже здесь публиковались, причем именно Вами.

----------


## Pravdist

*Боцман-О* Что-то Вы совсем не о том. У меня наберётся с десяток товарищей с которыми я плотно общался на берегу, которые рассказывали об ужасных бытовых условиях. О *кубриках*( не о каютах), о продуктах(всем известно, что они получали в последнюю очередь и ограниченное кол-во). А главное о воде!!! Баня была только после свидания с базой! Сами понимаете, *как это при такой работе не мыться!*. Так что пропаганда здесь ни при чём.
*freeo* (Немного фото из Йемена) почему бы вам не брать ссылку с увеличением? Зачем загромождать страницу такими огромными фотографиями. Да и планы можно выбирать общие. Кроме Вас никто не знаком с людьми на фото. А в Йемен можно было попасть просто, стать стукачом. Мне даже предлагали, после _проступка_ в Лиме. После этого я ушёл из Антарктики.
*kursiv* Я был на Тропосфере в 1978 с рефмехаником Стасом. К сожалению тоже не могу вспомнить фамилию. Малого роста, чернявый кучерявый, еврейской национальности. Мы тогда первые ,совершенно случайно, открыли тихоокеансеий район промысла.

----------


## kursiv

> *kursiv* Я был на Тропосфере в 1978 с рефмехаником Стасом. Малого роста, чернявый кучерявый, еврейской национальности.


 Вы забыли также упомянуть очень примечательную бороду, придававшую ему сходство с античными греками. Вроде бы у него даже было такое прозвище - Грек. Очевидец мне рассказывал, что как-то в рейсе он ее сбрил и все были шокированы этим преобразованием - обнаженные щечки и безвольный подбородок уничтожили половину его харизмы. Больше этой ошибки он не повторял (во всяком случае в тот период, когда мы с ним пересекались). Говорил обычно очень тихо, был любителем шампанского (именно он привил мне вкус к "Брюту", которому до этого я предпочитал тривиальные "Сладкое" или "Полусладкое").  Ездил на белой "Волге" (ГАЗ-24) - он очень гордился этим цветом, который был тогда нечастым, да и сама машина тоже (рассказывал, как долго в Москве высиживал именно такой вариант). Как механик имел огромный авторитет. Был интересным и эрудированным собеседником, приятным в общении, но правда не всегда - был человеком настроения.
Несколько лет назад, от одного общего знакомого случайно узнал, что Стас умер от рака в своей одинокой квартире на Поскоте.

----------


## Pravdist

Тот Стас тогда был без бороды. Была семья в Одессе и женщина в России с его ребёнком. Просил меня в Калининграде отправить им посылку, поэтому и узнал. А умер одиноким? Я плавать бросил как только женился. Видать правильно сделал.

----------


## kursiv

Я со Стасом познакомился в марте 1984 года на ремонте его "Тропосферы". 
Но в свой 12 промысловый рейс в ноябре того же года "Тропосфера" вышла с рефмехаником Мишей Купко. 
Насколько мне помнится, Стас тогда остался на берегу именно из-за развода и раздела движимости и недвижимости.
Видимо, да, с этого времени так и оставался один.
Вы пишете "_Я плавать бросил как только женился_" - у меня совершенно аналогично.

----------


## freeo

Pravdist- Про фото.. могу сказать что как мне удобнее.
Уточни плз тебя списали потому что накосячил в Лиме или уволился потому что женился?Кстати по поводу Лимы,наверно всетаки Кальяо?
хочу напоминать что моряки не плавают, плавает дерьмо. По поводу голодухи на СРТМ и отсутствия возможности соблюдать элементарную гигиену(душ) это кончно абсолютный бред. Экипажи СРТМ как сыр в масле катались.
По поводу Йемена,стукачи были везде..и в Йемен за это не посылали уж точно...в Йеменской экспедиции в основном работала элита Антарктики,руководители и заслуженные моряки которые проработали в конторе не один десяток лет..были конечно и залетные позвоночные.

----------


## Pravdist

*freeo* Уточняю плз. Уволился потому что накосячил в *Лиме* иначе чекисты не дали бы житья. И именно в Лиме потому. что в Кальяо делать нечего, только дёшево можно забухать. В первый раз там ограбили электрика, а затем всю компанию забрали в полицию. Я снял в участке часы и подарил их, как мне показалось командиру. Нас отпустили. Но потом ездили в Лиму и я там бросил группу(старых коммуняк) и ушёл в кино. За эти два подвига меня и тягали в КГБ. Хочу напомнить, что пароход ходит, а моряк на нём плывёт. Хотя такое мнение как ваше бытует, слышал. Но никогда не слышал чтобы моряк сказал: "Бросил ходить.". Всегда говорят: "Бросил плавать." В стукачах Вы не разбираетесь и зачем мне врать? Если я говорю, что мне предлагали такой вариант, то так и есть. Вы же не присутствовали при разговоре! Я сам знаком со стукачом(вторым механиком) и он был настолько глуп,что этого даже не скрывал. После Йемена купил _волгу_ и ездил на ней за угол в булочную. И знаю таких моряков, которые устраивались(по блату) в Антарктику только из-за Йемена и не были ни руководителями, ни заслуженными. И как только устроились. так сразу же и в Йемен.
Я уверен, что вы не были на флотилии *Восток*, иначе бы не спорили. Голодуху Вы придумали сами. Я имел ввиду, что получали они только остатки и всё менее качественное. Вино им только снилось, а на Базе давали каждую неделю и у начпрода можно было выменять бутылёк на мешок бутылок. А соки, а минералка, получали мизер, лишь бы считалось. Меня товарищ с *Чауды*, просил зубную пасту кинуть. На *Кодыме* товарищ рассказывал тоже самое. Может Вы говорите про 80-е, тогда может стало легче? Только сомневаюсь, что _как сыр в масле_. Неужели там котлы поменяли? Тогда СРТМы воду получали только с базы. Я был в пятом-золотом. Про него и пишу. Вижу, Вы любитель поспорить, не разбираясь в вопросе!

----------


## kursiv

> хочу напоминать что моряки не плавают, плавает дерьмо


 Вероятно имелся ввиду какой-то частный случай закона Архимеда.

----------


## freeo

Pravdist  
Моряки говорят "списался на берег" а не "бросил плавать"
про снабжение я как раз говорю про период вторая половина 80-х и первая половина 90-х
Бросить группу и пойти в кино в Лиме это конечно жесть еще та..наверно очень сильно пьяный был?
так как трезвых в увольнении почти нет..все пьют это понятно..  но что бы бросить группу в Лиме и пойти в кино,в кино то зачем? 
я понял бы что вы пошли в стрип-бар или к проституткам в бардель  :smileflag:  
Кино там в Лиме должно быть очень сильное что бы ради него рисковать своей карьерой и работой в плавсоставе.
Эта легенда про кино наверно сочинилась по дороге к пароходу для комисара,а сам был в посольстве США..признайся уже столько лет прошло :smileflag: )
Кстати еще повезло что вернулся обратно живой, в Лиме только один спокойный район для европейцев Мирафлорес..в остальных районах ну очень беспокойно
и появление там бледнолицего считается как вызов...

----------


## Strik

Честно говоря я не слышу списался, всегда говорят бросил. Наверно общался с неправилными моряками. freeo относится к упрямцам, которые даже зная свою неправоту, не сдадутся. Судит о чужих поступках в меру своей распущенности. Все должны быть пьяницами и развратниками, по его мнению. И почему-то в кино нужно ходить только пьяным. А про посольство видно сам мечтал. Глупо и подло обвинять человека в измене Родине, не зная его.

----------


## freeo

> Честно говоря я не слышу списался, всегда говорят бросил. Наверно общался с неправилными моряками. freeo относится к упрямцам, которые даже зная свою неправоту, не сдадутся. Судит о чужих поступках в меру своей распущенности. Все должны быть пьяницами и развратниками, по его мнению. И почему-то в кино нужно ходить только пьяным. А про посольство видно сам мечтал. Глупо и подло обвинять человека в измене Родине, не зная его.


 про посольство это была ирония и шутка..не больше того
если Вы ее не поняли то я уточняю. Прожив столько лет вы должны уже отличать обвиниение в измене Родины от иронии или шутки))
Я не могу себе представить- что  трезвый Советский моряк, который абсолютно точно знает -бросить свою группу в инпорту  -это равносильно поступку такому как прилюдно плюнуть комиссару в лицо )))
последствия для героя будут примерно одинаковые..только плюнув комиссару он бы выглядел героем..а бросив группу в порту не умным моряком который подставил своих товарищей или сослуживцев ..
Pravdist наверняка был проинструктирован комиссаром и старшим группы перед выходом в увольнение берег..ОСТАВЛЯТЬ ИЛИ БРОСАТЬ СФОРМИРОВАННУЮ ГРУППУ НЕЛЬЗЯ КАТЕГОРИЧЕСКИ 
не буду отрицать, довольно часто члены группы расходились в разные места по интересам..но на очень непродолжительное время-но это в основном в пределах одного большого базара или магазина...
Моряк который вообще оставлял или бросал группу в увольнении и самостоятельно возвращался потом на судно-это ЧП.. это 100% лишение права увольнения в дальнейшем..а по возвращению домой дисциплинарная комиссия и как минимум лишение на год допуска в загранрейсы , часто увольняли из ЧПОРП..и выносили выговора в учетные карточки комсомола или КПСС... в зависимости от членства)))
во вторых Pravdist подставил этим проступком остальных членов группы и старшего группы в которую был определен,старшего группы и второго участника часто комиссары лишали  права выхода в увольнение на берег в дальнейшем. 
Strik-и Вы мне хотите сказать что в Советское время в 70-х годах(не в 90-х когда комиссаров уже открыто посылали нахер) трезвый моряк мог такое совершить бросить группу что бы пойти в кино? Зная что после этого ему не видать загранки как затылка без зеркала?
Мне кажется это очень маловероятным. 
И про кино тоже туфта... моряки ходили на порнуху..знаю такие случаи..

----------


## kursiv

В Лиме довелось бывать дважды - в феврале и августе 1983 года. Это были мои первые два рейса от "Атлантики" и вообще в биографии.
Меня удивило насколько отличны обстоятельства моих увольнений там с описанным у freeo. 
В моем случае они намного либеральнее: группы свободно перетасовывались по составу и группировались по интересам шопинга; без проблем ходили и поодиночке. Хорошо помню главное опасение помполита - "бермудский треугольник" какой-то торговой точки, где покупались виниловые диски и где меломаны зачастую недопустимо задерживались. В главном инструктаж сводился к императиву не опоздать к месту сбора у автобуса Лима - Кальяо.
Меня особенно удивило, что Севастополь, город во всех отношениях более ортодоксальный и даже какой-то "деревянный" в сравнении с Одессой, оказался более гуманным к своим кадрам. 
И это все при том, что вторая дата пришлась на андроповское время "затягивания гаек"! 
"Более того, гораздо более того" (с):
в отделе кадров "Атлантики" (напоминал стандартную совковую сберкассу - стеклянный барьер с рядом окошек инспекторов) я был свидетелем, как матрос совал в одно из них какие-то бумаги, при этом смущенно что-то бормоча о пребывании в полиции Лимы. Т.е. этот вопрос решался не в КГБ, не в каком-то отдельном кабинете ОК, а в очереди к обычному инспектору посполитых.

----------


## Боцман-О

[QUOTE=Pravdist;49484762]*Боцман-О* Что-то Вы совсем не о том. У меня наберётся с десяток товарищей с которыми я плотно общался на берегу, которые рассказывали об ужасных бытовых условиях. О *кубриках*( не о каютах), о продуктах(всем известно, что они получали в последнюю очередь и ограниченное кол-во). А главное о воде!!! Баня была только после свидания с базой! Сами понимаете, *как это при такой работе не мыться!*. Так что пропаганда здесь ни при чём.

Всем доброго дня. Немного был вне инета, а тут такие "баталии"))).
То *Pravdist*. Не могу я, при всем вашем желании говорить "не о том". Питание на СРТМах было на порядок лучше, чем на базе. И холодцы, и окрошки, и пельмени с варениками, и все другое, чем даже дома не всех жены баловали. Самое лучшее питание в управе считалось на "Сов.Украине". Так вот, был я и на "Востоке" и на "С.Украине", но все равно на СРТМе питание было лучше! Или мне попадали такие повара.
О снабжении, как раз в те годы - 70е, вообще неприятно читать - "в последнюю очередь и ограниченное кол-во"(?!). Как раз наоборот, получали не только кваш.капусту со смородиной, но и 50-ти килограммовые дерев. бочки с сырокопч. колбасами, залитыми в смалец! Грибы маринованные, творог и сметану в 40литр. бидонах! Та блин снабжение было такое, что сейчас это выглядит как фантастика! Вино получали в титановых бочках, Сакского винзавода! Соков было немерянно и в основном его пускали на изготовление "косорыловки"(шо было, то было). Скоропорт(овощи-фрукты и т.д.) получали из Пальмаса.
Снабжение именно для базы в 70-х было хиленькое и в основном ТРы перегружали его на СРТМы с последующей передачей на "Восток". И если вы общаетесь с теми друзьями кто *тогда* работал на СРТМах, то покажите им мои слова:* К базе, в 70-е, в основном швартовались ТРы со снабжением в виде банкотары и гофротары, и еще танкера. Все остальное снабжение шло через СРТМы, т.к. ТРы спешили дальше на промысел для раздачи снабжения и уж потом, на обратном пути собирали продукцию с судов! На "Восток" обычно привозилось 5-7 контейнеров(железнодорожных), какие-нибудь ящики с двигателями ну и пресловутое вино.* 
СРТМщики умудрялись, не нарушая пломбы, скачивать из каждой бочки по 5ть и более литров, с заменой оного водой)))). Естественно этот "бонус" был добавкой к тому вину, что шло еще и на СРТМ.
На счет "кубриков" это тоже гон. Для судов такого водоизмещения это вообще хоромы, а не каюты! Я полагаю, что вам сравнить не с чем, а ваши друзья не бывали на другого типа судах подобного измещения. С современными судами-сараями я и не сравниваю, но мне приходилось работать в 73 году на танкере, так там каюта была в половину(!) меньше, чем на СРТМе. Для сравнения подкидываю такую инфу - один раз в каюте боцмана и реф.механика уместилось 16-ть человек! И выгнать невозможно было никого, пока все, змеи, не наклюкались.
О "бане". Да, было такое, что душевые открывались раз в 10-ть дней. Но не на всех судах, все зависело от того как сложились отношения у боцмана с "водолеем" на базе. Но в каждой каюте, как известно, есть умывальник и его тоже как бы хватало, и никого не напрягало такое положение дел. 
Самый главный фактор это экипаж. Повторюсь, что на судне где я начинал работать на рыбаках, т.е. на "Збруче" экипаж не менялся 6-ть лет!
Если есть возможность, напишите на каких СРТМах тогда работали ваши друзья и если интересно, то могу скинуть в личку свое имя. Просто я еще как бы жив и много ребят прошедших СРТМы, но не дружащих с компом, которые не только улыбнулись бы тому, что вы написали. Хотя "кривые зеркала" и "испорченные телефоны" всегда идут вместе с обыкновенной брехней.

----------


## Боцман-О

Пока имею время хочу добавить о "стукачах" Йемена. Был я там тоже! На "Конструктор Байбаков". Правда не в валютном варианте(((. В то же время тьма моих друзей и просто знакомых работала на арабских СРТМах. Ни про одного из них никогда не смогу сказать, что это были стукачи. При этом не отрицаю, что туда нелегко было попасть. Отработав там три рейса(2-а года), я всунуться так и не смог, а "стучать" по работе было нечего да и некому))). Но одного матроса у нас забрали на "серты", что-то там так получилось, что легче было забрать у нас, чем присылать с Одессы. Хотел сам нырнуть, но кеп не пустил(Кобзин). Даже попали в Сомали на лангуста рейс, но все время были на "деревяном" обеспечении. Мало того так там еще и обстреляли нас с берега. За 5-ть месяцев в Сомали заморозили 60 тонн лангуста! Это бешенные деньги, но нам даже премию не дали.

----------


## Pravdist

*Боцман-О*
Я писал не о 70-х, а конкретно про пятый рейс. Неужели Вы не понимаете, что 4 и 6 могут координально отличаться от пятого по многим причинам, особенно при смене руководства! Не вижу смысла врать, я пишу о том что слышал или видел собственными глазами. Не помню чтобы СРТМы ходили за вином на Канары(после трёх месяцев промысла мы шли в Лас Пальмас, красились прямо на ходу на подвесках), а вот зубную пасту через борт швырял и авоську с 15 флаконами Тройного одеколона спускал на СРТМ! Вы же пишете явно не о пятом рейсе, видно вам просто приятно вспомнить. Дальнейший спор считаю неуместным.

----------


## Боцман-О

То *Pravdist*: Утро доброе. Напрасные обиды((. Я тоже пишу о 76-м годе. И повторюсь, что не на всех СРТМах были адекватные экипажи. К нам с "Кодымы" перевели моториста, там он был матросом, так он чуть не палубу целовал и рассказывал о тамошнем житие ужасы со спанием на палубе в лужах. Живет в Одессе, дружим до сих пор. На "Кикинейзе" в те годы подобралась редкостная по пьянству "толпа". Многое зависело от капитана и + повара. Первый должен был быть Рыбаком, а второй - удивлять экипаж. Хотя и от экипажа не мало зависело.  Ну вот как-то так. 
Сигнал пропадает, вышли в море. Если что, пишите в личку.

----------


## kursiv

2 *Боцман-О*:
нисходящие пассажи Вашего последнего поста напомнили мне известный анекдот.
_Армянское радио спрашивают:
- Правда ли, что доцент Петросян выиграл в Спортлото 100 рублей?
- Правда! Только он не Петросян, а Мартиросян; не доцент, а сапожник; и не выиграл, а проиграл в преферанс рубль двадцать._

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем вечера доброго. kursiv(у): Люблю юмор, но с понятным сарказмом. В этом анекдоте вижу неверие и в предыдущие мои посты. Могу объясниться: За добивание китов эл. током - это я сам видел с борта к/базы! И так же старые китобои, стоявшие в тот момент рядом, подтвердили мне это! В последнем рейсе "Сов. Украины" били малых китов - Минке. Их не накачивали воздухом! Их добивали током и сразу же швартовали за хвост, стропом, к борту и охотились дальше. Когда, в конце рейса - марте-апреле, заканчивался рейс из за замерзания поверхности воды, то часто к к/базе подходили китобойцы с *голыми остовами* китов(!) пришвартованными к борту китобойца и сдавали их за "целого" кита! Просто по дороге к базе туши растирались об лепешки льда и оставался только хребет. Может это и нереально слышать, но я сам это видел! Так же видел много раз китят из внутренностей на палубе, которых сам лично выкидывал за борт вместе с кишками!
Просто, таки любя поспорить, не хотел ранить души известных вам пожилых китобоев, которые в штыки встретили критику "китоубийства". Но мог бы мотивировать тем, что их уже в последних рейсах небыло и знать, что мелких китов били именно так они и не могли, и не поверили бы. 
Про гарпун с центральной дырой по всей длине тоже не треп. Распиловка голов и хребтов, т.е. пилорама на базе, была прямо возле мастерской по ремонту гарпунов. Там я, не только по своей любознательности))), все расспрашивал, но и иногда помогал. 
Ну и о " нисходящих пассажах". Я оговорился выше, "что не на всех СРТМах были адекватные экипажи." А еще выше:-"  "Судно ни разу не приходило без плана и премий.* Никто из экипажа не смог бы сказать, что кеп шёл к этому "по костям" команды. Хотя во флотилии были такие капитаны((*. В 80-м году Уваров .....в рейс, тогда на ДВК, не пошел. Команда тут же проредела и в рейс ушло где-то 60% от старого экипажа." *(пост N1172)*.  
Это к тому, что Петросян держится Мартиросяна, а Команда держится на Капитане!
Громадное, очень серьезное влияние на команду имеет капитан, но это в том случае если он сам, сознательно или подсознательно, чувствует, что за люди случились у него в команде. Бывает обратный эффект, когда капитан самодур, а команда абсолютные, извиняйте, бздуны. И если он видит это, то на судне - "туши свет"! На "Збруче" были и капитан, и команда - великолепные ребята. Я рад, что работал с ними!

----------


## kursiv

> В этом анекдоте вижу неверие и в предыдущие мои посты.


 Ну и напрасно...
Этим анекдотом я лишь хотел поделиться своим впечатлением от широчайшего спектра оценок работы на СРТ, здесь прочитанных: от _"экипажи СРТМ как сыр в масле катались"_ (№1197) до Вашего _"...палубу целовал и рассказывал о тамошнем житие ужасы со спанием на палубе в лужах"_.

----------


## Pravdist

Действительно противоречия. Лужи наверное масляными были, а головка сыра вместо подушки.* Боцман-О* пишет о 1976 годе, но опять не уточняет рейс. спор шёл о пятом. В пятый рейс Восток выходил в июне 1975, так что 1976 может быть и 6-м рейсом. Короче этот спор не стоит выеденного яйца, просто приятно вспомнить! Всем удачи!

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго вечера. Немного был без сети, в принципе до ноября периодически, но появляться буду.
kursiv(а) я понимаю как человека интересующегося, а вот   Pravdist(а) понять не могу. Как можно судить о том участником чего никогда не был? И к чему ирония " Лужи наверное масляными были"? Никаких проблем для вас не будет если пожелаете встретиться с тем человеком, который действительно спал в лужах воды, на палубе. Просто надо знать хотя бы приблизительно систему лова кошельком. Мне не так уж и тяжело, без подковырок, описать почему некоторым экипажам приходилось туговато на промысле. 
Замёты, в основном, производились в ночное время и лишь изредка днем. Но дневной улов большим быть не мог т.к. рыба питаясь на поверхности планктоном очень рассеяна на большой площади и улов от 1т. до 5т. просто убивал и морально, и физически. Так вот повторюсь: были капитаны шедшие к плану "по костям команды". Это не я придумал фразу, так в то время говорили не только на судах. Эти капитаны не считались спецами, за ночь делали по 2-3 замёта, а если все они были пустырями, то еще и днем кидали невод. Мокрый кошелек весит 30-ть тонн! Укладывают его 8-мь матросов в течение часа и более. А если порывы сети или невод ушел под корпус, или запутался и много-много разных или, то выборка невода достигала 2-х - 3-х суток! Ну и представьте себе - когда отдыхать ребятам? В первые дни рейса люди спокойно ложились спать и через час их выдергивал звонок аврала на палубу. А по авралу все должны выскакивать за минуту! И вот все полусонные ждут на местах команды: "Пошел невод!", а её все нет и нет.Все таки этот момент наступает(иногда через несколько часов!) и после выметывания начинается выборка невода и, дай Бог, чтобы без всяких фишек. Толпа довольная, зная, что рыба уже в неводе, а значит через какое-то время все пойдут спать в ожидании очереди к базе. Но тут появляется главный виновник торжества - капитан и нервным, командирским криком "подбадривает" толпу: "Давайте побыстрее выбирайте. Мы промахнулись и там в паре милей очень поперла рыба!" Настроение как языком ... После выборки и подготовки к новому "выстрелу" никого не отпускают, и кидают невод с тем же успехом до утра! А днем, на "верховодке" как говорится ".....хоть шерсти клок". И, поверьте, на следующую ночь, будь вы хоть спец по нирване, а спать упадете НА ПАЛУБЕ! В ЛУЖИ! Т.к. смысл в раздевании, умывании, заползании в постель и засыпании там исчезнет у вас в пользу скорейшего засыпания как "боевой конь" в том месте, где вас оставили в покое. Кому-то покажется это дико, кто-то ничего и не поймет - много непонятных слов, но именно так было на тех судах где капитаны шли "по костям". А если еще и повар - Сталевар, тут уж "корешам" на базу такого можно рассказать... . И все будет правдой!
Но конечно были и Капитаны с большой буквы, за которых держались экипажи. Как там шла работа - не хочу повторяться.
Не стесняйтесь писать - когда у вас был этот 5-й рейс, год? Дело в том, что номера "заездов"не так существенны для тех кто сделал много рейсов с "Востоком" и, почему-то те кто отбыл там один или два рейса, ну может не осознанно, но очень упорно называют ВРЕМЯ номерами! 
И я не шучу, я действительно могу свести вас (познакомить) с многими СРТМщиками тех лет, просто очень жаль, что эти "пеньки зрелые" (не старые))) не дружат с компом. Хотя у каждого дома они есть(((. 
И немного добавлю. Мне очень везло на экипажи, почему-то попадались только лучшие как я думаю. Да и сейчас работаю в отличном экипаже, с классным, молодым капитаном. Только не надо иронии про "розовые очки", я ещё тот реалист)))
Удачи всем

----------


## Pravdist

К чему такой сыр-бор? Я в первом посте написал, что рыбак- дважды моряк и особенно это относится к сртмщикам. Потому, что условия у них очень тяжёлые. Вы со мной не согласились и написали, что они* как сыр в масле* катались. Потом стали сами себе противоречить в своих доводах. Даже в этом последнем посте, по вашему такой труд  это сыр в масле?. Я Вам пишу, что каждый рейс может отличаться условиями от другого и пишу про пятый и год указываю 1975, Вы спорите, не знаю о каком указывая 1976. И зачем так много слов. Посмотрите какие у Вас объёмные посты! Я вам толкую про тяжёлый труд, а Вы мне начинаете его описывать! Какой смысл? Лишь бы побольше слов?

----------


## Боцман-О

Ну уж и ночи доброй всем. Pravdist, да нет здесь никакого сыра и бора)). Просто вы не внимательно читаете мои посты, а отношение к "побольше слов", как я понимаю, вас напрягает и теряется суть в понимании, а жаль. Я *несколько* раз подчеркнул, что не на всех СРТМах были нормальные отношения в экипаже, отличное питание и самое главное не задалбывание в работе! Ваши друзья, которым вы передавали одеколон, тоже были СРТМщики, но это были *другие* экипажи! 
Я не писал, что вино привозили из Пальмаса, прочтите внимательнее об этом. Так же не писал о "как сыр в масле", но в этом поддерживаю полностью Freo, т.к. мы сравниваем здесь питание на базе и на СРТМах. Я еще не писал о солениях и копчениях на СРТМах и как передавали на базу друзьям и копченые брюшки, и балыки из меча, и рулеты. Но это "подножный" корм. Так же написал раннее о том, что сейчас снабжение в рейсах 70-х для СРТМ выглядит как фантастика. Для вас так оно и выглядит((. А жаль, что ваши друзья глушили одеколон, из за таких корешей у других складывается кривое впечатление о всех и о всем.
Работу на СРТМе, где жизнь не мёд и где "спят в лужах" я описал не со своего судна, а допустим с "Кодымы" или того же "Кикинеиза".
На "Збруче" в сутки было не более одного замета и обязательно с хорошим уловом, спасибо кепу. А потом пересыпание, домино, бильярд и даже волейбол на палубе. 
Согласен, что труд рыбака тяжелый и поддержал вас в "дважды моряк", но при хорошем экипаже не знаешь точно - трудишься ты или маешься от безделья, причем ни то, ни другое не напрягает.
И действительно, если говорить о тех экипажах где работа была как в посте N1212, то таких можно было и пожалеть. 
Я же и мои товарищи ну никак не жалеют о тех годах. Вы всё пеняете на 75-й год, но я попал на СРТМ в 76-м и команда там была состоявшаяся за два предыдущих рейса до меня. Ну не могли же они срочно бросить бухать одеколон, а повар научиться хорошо готовить и кеп удачно ловить к моему приходу?
И без обид,  Pravdist. Я не поленился и перечитал свои посты, и не нашел ничего из "стали сами себе противоречить в своих доводах". Наоборот, старался доходчиво и внятно написать о жизни на одних СРТМах и на других. Жаль, что такое непонимание.

.

----------


## Strik

> Ну и напрасно...
> Этим анекдотом я лишь хотел поделиться своим впечатлением от широчайшего спектра оценок работы на СРТ, здесь прочитанных: от _"экипажи СРТМ как сыр в масле катались"_ (№1197) до Вашего _"...палубу целовал и рассказывал о тамошнем житие ужасы со спанием на палубе в лужах"_.


 *Боцман-О* Сыр в масле и ужасное житие как-то не уживаются. И как видно не только ИМХО,думаю всем надоело. Предчувствую что последует трактат этак строк на 50, с объяснением отсутствия противоречий. Может хватит?

----------


## kursiv

http://dumskaya.net/news/geltaya-submarina-v-stepyah-ukrainy-i-ee-neveroy-037730/
Здесь упоминается "Антарктика", но контекст не положителен.

----------


## Боцман-О

> *Боцман-О* Сыр в масле и ужасное житие как-то не уживаются. И как видно не только ИМХО,думаю всем надоело. Предчувствую что последует трактат этак строк на 50, с объяснением отсутствия противоречий. Может хватит?


 Да ни хрена не хватит. Я пытаюсь объяснить, что "сыр ..." это один экипаж, а "ужасное житие" совсем другой. А мне тулят, что я об одном и том же. 
И "на 50" строк писалось не для красного словца и для тех кто прошел все это, а для молодежи которой может будет интересно узнать как на одних судах получалась и нормальная работа, и нормальные условия. А на других все это гасилось и пьянками, и тупостью командиров.
Если у вас есть что-то интересное или даже спорное о "Антарктике", то делитесь. Об этом не раз писалось на этой теме. Да и спорить поактивнее тоже какой-то плюс и теме, и истории как судов, так и "Антарктики".
Единственное, что не приятно, это когда просто критикуют уходя от темы, а добавить в тему чего-нибудь своего не тужатся.
Таки с уважением, Боцман-О.
(З.Ы. Слово "ваш","вам" пишу с маленькой буквы по условиям ОФ!)

----------


## kursiv

> не для красного словца и для тех кто прошел все это, а для молодежи которой может будет интересно узнать


      Я тоже, не для красного словца, а токмо Вашего призыва поделиться спорным, ради...
Мне кажется Вы впадаете в типичную ошибку всех ветеранов всех разливов, полагающих, что их пережитое кому-нибудь интересно, особенно молодежи.
В надежде, что Вы снова не воспримете это в личном аспекте, рискну предложить еще один анекдот.
_Армянское радио спрашивают:
- Что такое акселерация?
- Это явление, когда то, что комсомольцам 20-х было по плечу, становитья по х...й.
_

----------


## Боцман-О

С этим анекдотом согласен, т.к. улыбнуло)). Но есть еще и дети рыбаков, в свое время не услышавшие многого от своих отцов, появляющихся дома на 2-4 месяца в году. А уж остальным акселератам, полностью согласен, все от плеча и ниже...

----------


## Pravdist

*Боцман-О*  Думаю теперь Вы поняли, что Ваши трактаты были никому не интересны. Для чего Вы стали писать про * "сыр ..." это один экипаж, а "ужасное житие" совсем другой.*, я же писал в общем о флотилии и только о 5 рейсе? Для чего спорили совсем о другом? И кто же это Вас критикует отходя от темы?

----------


## Боцман-О

> *Боцман-О*   Ваши трактаты были никому не интересны. .... И кто же это Вас критикует отходя от темы?


 Сходите на "Привоз" и на выходе с молочного "павильона", справа на лотке, работает Коля Мосейчук. Расскажите ему о "жировании" на "Востоке" и кубриках(!?) на СРТМах в 5-м или 10-м рейсе. Он с приемки базы на флотилии был. А еще пробейте инфу о том как с беседки, при замазывании краской бортов перед Пальмасом, было написано катком - "ТЮРЬМА N 1". За что, правдистами с базы был вычислен человек и списан на берег. 
А о "интересности" "трактатов" больше всего говорят плюсики в репу от адекватной молодежи и просто хороших людей.
Жаль, что приходится сползать в подобные диалоги, но я не могу отписываться тем, что отвечать на подобные экивоки не буду. 
Все таки с уважением и удачи по жизни.

----------


## Strik

Я так понял, что на СРТМах(не на всех) катались как сыр в масле, а на базе была тюрьма из которой кидали через борт зубную пасту и одеколон в масло. А плюсики в репу есть. Теперь молодёжь, прочитавшая трактат, может работать тралмастером. Спасибо за подробности.

----------


## freeo

читаю тут некоторых и не пойму ..какого хера вы тогда работали в море..Если вам было там так хреново? кто вас туда тянул за уши?  
батрачили бы в колхозах, на заводах за гроши..бухали в пивнухе за проходной после смены, и стреляли у соседей трешки до аванса  :smileflag:

----------


## Боцман-О

> Я так понял, что на СРТМах(не на всех) катались как сыр в масле, а на базе была тюрьма из которой кидали через борт зубную пасту и одеколон в масло. А плюсики в репу есть. Теперь молодёжь, прочитавшая трактат, может работать тралмастером. Спасибо за подробности.


 Конечно пожалуйста. Но поняли вы не совсем правильно. По вашему "сыр в масле(не на всех)", а вот одеколон кидали всем?? Пусть это будет невнимательность))).
А по поводу тралмастеров, то паровоз уже ушел ... Не на что идти с такой специальностью в Украине(((. Только на "свободную кассу".
Всем хорошего настроя!

----------


## Strik

*freeo* Действительно... _какого хера_? *Боцман-О* такие страхи рассказывает, а сам до сих пор в море. То  "ТЮРЬМА N 1", то сон в луже на палубе и последующие поцелуи последней. А вообще-то всё индивидуально. Есть и такие люди, что и _тюрьма - дом родной_. Ну нравится им экстрим.
З.Ы. *freeo* А на берегу совсем не обязательно *бухать*!

----------


## Боцман-О

> *freeo* Действительно... _какого хера_? *Боцман-О* такие страхи рассказывает, а сам до сих пор в море. То  "ТЮРЬМА N 1", то сон в луже на палубе и последующие поцелуи последней. А вообще-то всё индивидуально. Есть и такие люди, что и _тюрьма - дом родной_. Ну нравится им экстрим.
> З.Ы. *freeo* А на берегу совсем не обязательно *бухать*!


 Вечер добрый, *Strik* и всем посетителям странички. Экий, Вы, корнет неугомонный, Вам про Ерему, а Вы все про Фому... Даже не могу понять, что так задело Вас. Не может так от фонаря человек скрежетать словами. Пейте хоть валерьянку на берегу, мне это как-то безразлично будет до тех пор пока не опишите причину. Но почему так средневеково о работе в море? Ведь, судя по постам и сам бывал? Склонен думать, что Вам как раз и попалась такая команда(с одеколоном, тупой работой и ушлым помполитом), что пришлось что-то мутить дабы списаться не по своей воле. Но это Ваша тайна и, повторюсь, не интересная для меня. И спорить с Вами по этому поводу не могу т.к. меня там не было и можете рассказывать что угодно))).
Удачи Вам на берегу.

----------


## kursiv

Уважаемый *Боцман-О*!
В теме "Как молоды мы были: СРТМы" Вы перманентно находитесь в матрице обороны и доказательств.
Поражала не так Ваша стойкость, как стиль дискуссии - выдержка и толерантность до сих пор ни разу Вам не изменяли! 
На правах неформального члена Вашего фан-клуба на Форуме, выражаю надежду, что и далее Вы не войдете в противоречие со своей врожденной доброжелательностью. 
И если оппоненты уж так невосприимчивы к Вашим доводам, то может стоит просто поменять матрицу - например, выбрать амортизацию или юмор голимый? (непрошенный совет опять же на правах Вашего фана).

----------


## Боцман-О

Взаимно, уважаемый *kursiv*! Зная вашу организованность и воспитанность готов успокоиться. Тем более сижу на отходе, ждем власти. 
Но скучно как-то без спорщиков((. Вот не удивительно ли, что РПБ "Восток" сделал в 75-м году свой 5-й рейс при том, что в свой первый рейс вышел в 72-м? Если честно, то я и сам никогда не интересовался нумерацией рейсов и не виню в ошибках других т.к. это "дела давно минувших лет". И Pravdist(а) можно понять по своему - один рейс. Но сделан он на рыбаках, что вполне честно человека можно назвать "дважды моряк"! К самой базе и работе на ней у меня нет двоякого отношения - там было очень много моих друзей и "Восток" для меня тоже стал чем-то родным.
Всем здоровья, теплой ночи и любимых людей.
З.Ы. О судовой жизни без инета: " Мой вечер полон приключений: вот только что я лежал на левом боку, вот уже на правом."))

----------


## kursiv

Отже, была выбрана загадочность.

----------


## Боцман-О

> 14 июня умер Капитан директор,  Медведев Станислав Петрович, который сделал немало для "Антарктики". 
> Неоднократный капитан-дублер базы "Восток"
> Капитан китобойной базы "Советская Украина". Именно он был направлен капитаном в  последний промысловый рейс "Советской Украины" в 1987 г.


 Светлая память Капитану.
Человека уже не стало, но те кто его знал, не обязательно лично, не могли не запомнить Командира с большой буквы, боевого по духу офицера, не терпящего головотяпства в работе, хорошо разбирающегося в людях. На одних он срывался по полной программе - с криком и трехэтажными коленцами. И зная этих людей понимаешь, что только так им и можно что-то вдолбить. К другим отношение было как к закадычным друзьям со спокойным объяснением что ему требовалось от них. Мог и руку на плечо положить, и с улыбкой чего-то рассказывать. Человек был очень контрастный. Впервые увидел его на "Востоке", он кого-то "носил в зубах" на палубе. Но за те годы, что я отработал на флотилии, не раз наблюдал его и улыбающегося, и с пониманием выслушивающего чьи-то проблемы. Часто, как капитан-дублер, он высаживался на "малыши". Это событие почти всегда отмечалось судовым собранием и вопросами-ответами. И если удавалось его разговорить, то из салона экипажа несся хохот и судовые собаки, пугаясь, убегали из коридора с лаем на палубу.
Всего раз мне пришлось обратиться к нему по личному вопросу, в тот момент я был на базе, в сан.части. В 70-х годах, в разных приятных случаях, как то - день рождения свой или своих детей, или что-то такое особенное, на "Востоке" можно было приобрести шампанское или водку. Но получить такое "счастье" можно было через личное заявление и подписанное самим Угрюмым. У меня подходил Д.Р., заявление состряпал как-то удачно и от молодецкой наглости запросил в нем 1 шампанского и 2 водки. Но идти к самому Тимофею Степановичу не решился и засобирался к Медведеву, как бы свой человек, не раз бывавший у нас. Знакомые и друзья, узнав об этом, стали крутить у виска, советуя уж лучше идти к Булану. Но я уже тогда не менял своих решений и пошел к Станиславу Петровичу. Конечно я ни черта не помню как оно было и от страха, и за давностью лет, но то, что мне подписали заявление, правда одну бутылку водки зачеркнули, это точно. Мало того так ухмыляющийся Станислав, оставив меня в каюте, притащил за собой Угрюмого и они смеялись вместе. Мне было тогда 20-ть лет. Не знаю что их позабавило, заявление ли или юная наглость, но с тех пор, довольно долгое время Медведев, встречая меня в порту или на судне, или в кадрах всегда приветствуя улыбался.
В последнем рейсе на китов я работал в "разделке". Конечно он давно забыл того сопляка с СРТМа - ходока за шампанским. Со стороны он выглядел не тем удалым офицером, которым был на "Востоке". Чувствовалось, что года берут свое. Но боевой огонек таки не угас в нем. Особенно я его услышал по УКВ радио, купленное мной ранее в Дакаре. Кто был в том рейсе знают как база упала в дрейф возле Туниса и как потом береговая охрана гонялась и за базой, и за китобойцами. Как он управлял ими(китобойцами) с помощью "великого русского" это надо было СЛЫШАТЬ! 
В этой теме, уверен, бывают антарктиковцы которые знали С.П. Медведева. Поднатужтесь, напишите ваши воспоминания о нем. И не обязательно дифирамбы петь если у кого-то не такое впечатление как у меня от Станислава Петровича. 
Светлая память ему и тем кто уходит от нас.

----------


## МамаТрёхА

Боцман, спасибо, спасибо и ещё раз спасибо за Ваши воспоминания о дедушке. Даже слегка приятно читать )))) а если честно очень приятно, потому что знаю - человек он был действительно очень разный, за словом в карман не лез, сам безумный фанат своего дела и от других требовал.  Говорил в лоб то, что наверное порой и нельзя было говорить, работал за идею и на результат,но никак не за деньги.
 Его безумия многие не понимали. Не умел он наживаться на чем-то, юлить, и как говорят "подстилать", за это и получал))))) "Антарктическое " противостояние Медведев-Баранов знают многие (хотя как раз может и не знают ))))
Я очень многого не знаю, т.к. была маленькой девочкой,когда он работал. Всё что знаю,это так - со слов бабушки (которой тоже уже почти 4 года как нет), а ей в те годы, "сочувствующе" (из числа женщин, что с ним работали и жен моряков) говорили "Ну как ты с ним таким грубым живешь?". Ну и расссказывали своё мнение о нём, мало когда позитивное ))) Медведь, он и в Африке Медведь))) Хотя дома он был другим. За всю свою жизнь никогда не слышала от дедушки тот самый "великий русский" )))) Хотя начальником конечно он был всегда. Наверное по другому не могло сложиться у человека,который в 20 лет стал капитаном. Тогда конечно времена были другие. 
Вот такой вот был 20 летний капитан )))
Вложение 8544224
Это фото сделано в тот год, когда он будучи капитаном CРТ Камчадал спас катерок с моряками, которых 82 суток носило по океану. Эту историю тогда знали многие. Написана книга об этом, снят фильм. В интернете достаточно информации об этом, вот только мало где пишут, что именно он был тогда капитаном.Пару строк об этом можно найти тут(ближе к концу)
А в 24 года Указом Президиума Верховного Совета СССР он был награжден орденом «Трудового Красного Знамени». 
Извините, может это не всем и интересно, но мне хотелось бы о нем это рассказать.Решила составить его рабочую биографию и поняла - он немало сделал и наверное достоин, чтоб о нем что-то рассказали в этой теме


Мне очень интересно было бы узнать и другие воспоминания тех, кто с ним работал (причем самые разные). буду очень благодарна за это(можно в личку)

А это последний рейс Советской Украины

Вложение 8544369

Есть очень много фотографий, а также судовые роли нескольких рейсов Советской Украины, которые он очень берег. Просматривал и вычеркивал тех, кого уже не становилось рядом (это тех о ком он узнавал)

----------


## AG-ents

> ...


 Спасибо Вам, а также *Боцману-О* за подробный рассказ о Станиславе Петровиче, но вот хотелось бы знать подробности получения юбилейной медали "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов", а также где он был и чем занимался с 1988 по 1992 годы ?

----------


## МамаТрёхА

> Спасибо Вам, а также *Боцману-О* за подробный рассказ о Станиславе Петровиче, но вот хотелось бы знать подробности получения юбилейной медали "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов", а также где он был и чем занимался с 1988 по 1992 годы ?


 к сожалению подробности не знаю и уже не узнаю ((((о многих наградах я узнала только найдя их вместе с орденскими книжками, уже после смерти, бережно упакованными в ящике его тумбочки. Он никогда не рассказывал о своих достижениях.
А в период с 88 по 92 год был самым наверное для него сложным. Ушел с флота, пошле в рыбколхоз, что его туда потянуло тоже уже и не узнаю.
1988-1991 рыбколхоз Черноморец, зам председателя колхоза
1991-1992-АО Внешмортранс, зам. ген.директора

и после 97 года были ЗАО Синтез Оил и НПО Гидротех. Итого до 2006 года
Все года четко знаю, т.к. все списываю с его трудовых книжек )))

----------


## kursiv

> но вот хотелось бы знать подробности получения юбилейной медали "Адмирал флота Советского Союза Кузнецов"


 А ведь действительно странно, как эта "медаль" могла попасть в официальный список наград, наряду с орденом Трудового Красного Знамени и др.

----------


## МамаТрёхА

> А ведь действительно странно, как эта "медаль" могла попасть в официальный список наград, наряду с орденом Трудового Красного Знамени и др.


 я конечно не шарю ничего в этом, поясните странность? перечень наград я составила исходя из того, что нашла в тумбочке. О каком официальном списке речь?
вот эти медали, они как то не стыкуются между собой ?
Вложение 8548317Вложение 8548335

----------


## kursiv

Я не знал, что этот список составлен Вами, посчитав его "официальным" - беру свои слова назад.
Дело в том, что упомянутая "медаль" была утверждена т.н. "президиумом съезда народных депутатов СССР" (умалатовским) через семь лет после развала СССР. 
Это не официальная награда, а значек (их было несколько), утвержденный некой ностальгирующей организацией клоунов.
Это примерно то же, если бы вдруг "верховный совет ДНР" сейчас начал бы утверждать свои награды.

----------


## МамаТрёхА

> Я не знал, что этот список составлен Вами, посчитав его "официальным" - беру свои слова назад.
> Дело в том, что упомянутая "медаль" была утверждена т.н. "президиумом съезда народных депутатов СССР" (умалатовским) через семь лет после развала СССР. 
> Это не официальная награда, а значек (их было несколько), утвержденный некой ностальгирующей организацией клоунов.
> Это примерно то же, если бы вдруг "верховный совет ДНР" сейчас начал бы утверждать свои награды.


 нет нет...весь список отсебятинный )))) т.е. мой...и по работе составлен на основании записей трудовых книжек, а их у него 3 полностью исписанные и так же перечень знаков/орденов/медалей. Уже конечно и не узнаю всей истории. Откуда она вообще у него. Я сама удивилась, что дата 1998 год, при этом атрибутика вся СССРовская.

----------


## Bavenit

> Светлая память Капитану.
> Человека уже не стало, но те кто его знал, не обязательно лично, не могли не запомнить Командира с большой буквы, боевого по духу офицера, не терпящего головотяпства в работе, хорошо разбирающегося в людях. На одних он срывался по полной программе - с криком и трехэтажными коленцами. И зная этих людей понимаешь, что только так им и можно что-то вдолбить. К другим отношение было как к закадычным друзьям со спокойным объяснением что ему требовалось от них. Мог и руку на плечо положить, и с улыбкой чего-то рассказывать. Человек был очень контрастный. Впервые увидел его на "Востоке", он кого-то "носил в зубах" на палубе. Но за те годы, что я отработал на флотилии, не раз наблюдал его и улыбающегося, и с пониманием выслушивающего чьи-то проблемы. Часто, как капитан-дублер, он высаживался на "малыши". Это событие почти всегда отмечалось судовым собранием и вопросами-ответами. И если удавалось его разговорить, то из салона экипажа несся хохот и судовые собаки, пугаясь, убегали из коридора с лаем на палубу.
> Всего раз мне пришлось обратиться к нему по личному вопросу, в тот момент я был на базе, в сан.части. В 70-х годах, в разных приятных случаях, как то - день рождения свой или своих детей, или что-то такое особенное, на "Востоке" можно было приобрести шампанское или водку. Но получить такое "счастье" можно было через личное заявление и подписанное самим Угрюмым. У меня подходил Д.Р., заявление состряпал как-то удачно и от молодецкой наглости запросил в нем 1 шампанского и 2 водки. Но идти к самому Тимофею Степановичу не решился и засобирался к Медведеву, как бы свой человек, не раз бывавший у нас. Знакомые и друзья, узнав об этом, стали крутить у виска, советуя уж лучше идти к Булану. Но я уже тогда не менял своих решений и пошел к Станиславу Петровичу. Конечно я ни черта не помню как оно было и от страха, и за давностью лет, но то, что мне подписали заявление, правда одну бутылку водки зачеркнули, это точно. Мало того так ухмыляющийся Станислав, оставив меня в каюте, притащил за собой Угрюмого и они смеялись вместе. Мне было тогда 20-ть лет. Не знаю что их позабавило, заявление ли или юная наглость, но с тех пор, довольно долгое время Медведев, встречая меня в порту или на судне, или в кадрах всегда приветствуя улыбался.
> В последнем рейсе на китов я работал в "разделке". Конечно он давно забыл того сопляка с СРТМа - ходока за шампанским. Со стороны он выглядел не тем удалым офицером, которым был на "Востоке". Чувствовалось, что года берут свое. Но боевой огонек таки не угас в нем. Особенно я его услышал по УКВ радио, купленное мной ранее в Дакаре. Кто был в том рейсе знают как база упала в дрейф возле Туниса и как потом береговая охрана гонялась и за базой, и за китобойцами. Как он управлял ими(китобойцами) с помощью "великого русского" это надо было СЛЫШАТЬ! 
> В этой теме, уверен, бывают антарктиковцы которые знали С.П. Медведева. Поднатужтесь, напишите ваши воспоминания о нем. И не обязательно дифирамбы петь если у кого-то не такое впечатление как у меня от Станислава Петровича. 
> Светлая память ему и тем кто уходит от нас.


 Мне очень жаль, что случилось так и мы разошлись со Станиславом Петровичем во времени. Когда я был на РПБ "Восток" он уже был на "Советской Украине". Но о нем я узнал очень многое от местного населения "Востока". Впечатления именно такие, как высказал Боцман-О. Искренне соболезную его родным и близким. Светлая и вечная память о Станиславе Петровиче сохранится в наших сердцах. Спасибо Маме трех А, от нее я узнал о Станиславе Петровиче еще больше. Никогда не думал, что может быть такой послужной список у человека. Потрясло. Не совсем вовремя, но отсутствовал по состоянию здоровья.

P.S.  Я всегда и навечно виноват перед теми, с кем сегодня встречаться я почел бы за честь..... В.Высоцкий

----------


## kursiv

> мы разошлись... во времени.


 Вы также сильно разошлись во времени с Форумом (с марта), в моей личной переписке по этому поводу были разные предположения.
Очень рад вновь увидеть Ваш ник в этой ветке, очень...

----------


## МамаТрёхА

> Мне очень жаль, что случилось так и мы разошлись со Станиславом Петровичем во времени. Когда я был на РПБ "Восток" он уже был на "Советской Украине". Но о нем я узнал очень многое от местного населения "Востока". Впечатления именно такие, как высказал Боцман-О. Искренне соболезную его родным и близким. Светлая и вечная память о Станиславе Петровиче сохранится в наших сердцах. Спасибо Маме трех А, от нее я узнал о Станиславе Петровиче еще больше. Никогда не думал, что может быть такой послужной список у человека. Потрясло. Не совсем вовремя, но отсутствовал по состоянию здоровья.
> 
> P.S.  Я всегда и навечно виноват перед теми, с кем сегодня встречаться я почел бы за честь..... В.Высоцкий


 спасибо и ВАм...огромное!

----------


## LanaLeto

> Вы также сильно разошлись во времени с Форумом (с марта), в моей личной переписке по этому поводу были разные предположения.
> *Очень рад вновь увидеть Ваш ник в этой ветке, очень...*


 Полностью поддерживаю и присоединяюсь к выделенному!

----------


## Bavenit

> Полностью поддерживаю и присоединяюсь к выделенному!


 Самое полезное от всех жизненных передряг- это когда тебя понимают, а ты это ценишь. Спасибо всем. Ребята, будем жить! LanaLeto, а как поживает мой учитель-Анатолий Васильевич?

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброго дня и добрых встреч со зрелыми(не старыми) лицами. Только появилась связь, но до компа доберусь вечером. 
Вместе с *LanaLeto* и *kursiv* ликую видя знакомые лица. Уважаемый *Bavenit*  доброго вам здоровья и молодецкого беса в ребро))))). Чтобы нам всегда вы находились здесь!
До вечера.

----------


## Bavenit

> Всем доброго дня и добрых встреч со зрелыми(не старыми) лицами. Только появилась связь, но до компа доберусь вечером. 
> Вместе с *LanaLeto* и *kursiv* ликую видя знакомые лица. Уважаемый *Bavenit*  доброго вам здоровья и молодецкого беса в ребро))))). Чтобы нам всегда вы находились здесь!
> До вечера.


 Рад Вам, Боцман-О, а вместе с Вами LanaLeto и kursiv.
Всем очень и очень рад. Буду стараться Вас больше не огорчать. С уважением, искренне Ваш Bavenit

----------


## Боцман-О

Мой "вечер" сильно затянулся(((. А утром "и снова туда, где море огней, и снова ..." Поэтому всем спок. ночи и надеюсь, что завтра выкрою время. 
P.S. Тем более у меня в "соломе" всплыла одна история которой хочу поделиться с *Bavenit* через "личку". *kursiv* в курсе))).

----------


## LanaLeto

> Самое полезное от всех жизненных передряг- это когда тебя понимают, а ты это ценишь. Спасибо всем. Ребята, будем жить! LanaLeto, а как поживает мой учитель-Анатолий Васильевич?


 Спасибо! Анатолий Васильевич , Слава Богу ,жив-здоров , воспитывает своих многочисленных внуков, старший из которых (тоже Анатолий)в этом году сделал первый шаг на пути к продолжению морской династии и поступил на судоводительский факультет.

----------


## Bavenit

> Спасибо! Анатолий Васильевич , Слава Богу ,жив-здоров , воспитывает своих многочисленных внуков, старший из которых (тоже Анатолий)в этом году сделал первый шаг на пути к продолжению морской династии и поступил на судоводительский факультет.


 LanaLeto, очень рад за Анатолия Васильевича, за его династию. Чтоб он нам был здоров. Искренне Ваш Bavenit

----------


## Bull-1973

[QUOTE=Боцман-О;41762231][QUOTE=Bull-1973;41725829]


Bull-1973, Вы шо, действительно думаете, что Адм. верфи могли в те времена подписывать договоры за ВОТ ТАК? Без указивок ВЕРХОВ? 

Добрый всем день. К сожалению личные обстоятельства не позволили "выйти в люди" в последний год. Я конечно так не думаю и не вижу противоречия в подписании  договора (хотя бы формального, но обязательного юридически) и "вказивкой" сверху. Это никак не проливает свет на "темное прошлое"

 По большому счёту, Вы продолжаете грызть ту "косточку", которую выкинули в народ, чтобы "меньше болтали ерундой"))). Но тех, кто не по бумажкам, а наяву бегал в конвое за "Востоком", каждый рейс(до 79-го года), в КЗЛ и противогазе дегазировал со щётками и моющим в тазах, и вёдрах всё на палубах, кто знал кто такой ПАХАЛЬЧУК, те люди не задумывались - на кой хрен 6-й отдел в такой мирной отрасли как "рыбалка". 

Ай-я-яй, видели все это , а о "кости", так это все сошлось к моменту написания моего поста. К сожалению оригинальных доков теперь не так легко достать, все в Москве, но по косвенным все сложилось. Что до слов уважаемого Баранова, то это извините, не бумага. Фото не подтверждает нахождение "законченного корпуса" на верфи. Даты строительства РПБ согласно книге о Адмиралтейских верфях: заложена 05.11.1966, спущена 22.04.1969, сдана 30.12.1971. Учитывая что постановление СМ СССР по строительству вышло в 1965, о каком целом военном корпусе идет речь?

К сожалению потерял комп и жесткий с интервалом в неделю. Сейчас восстанавливаю данные, пропали тысячи фото и документов. Поэтому поддержать дискуссию на полноценном уровне не смогу. С уважением.

----------


## Боцман-О

*Bull-1973* , с удовольствием приветствую вас на теме. Понимаю утрату компа, сам прошел через это. Удачи.

----------


## Bull-1973

Как вариант рождения мифа о законченном корпусе - база изначально строилась для СУОР, в процессе передана ЧПОРП. К моменту принятия одесскими представителями, какая-то часть корпуса и была готова. Вот и отложилось у кого-то о готовом корпусе.

----------


## Боцман-О

Вечер добрый всем на теме. 
*Bull-1973*, согласен с вашим трепетным держанием позиций, что "...этого не может быть вообще...", я о "Востоке" и использовании его во время ЧП, но ведь нет дыма без огня. Я никогда не видел и не имел таких возможностей увидеть подтверждения утверждений о предназначении этого судна в военном амплуа, но люди, гораздо старше меня, говорили об этом. И не могу не верить им т.к. уважаемые были старички. Да и доктрина советов, как впрочем и остального военизированного мира, на те времена подразумевала любое гражданское судно в случае воен. действий перепрофилировать для использования по иному назначению, т.е. для воен. нужд. За "Восток" я слышал, что это должна была быть база обеспечения, но и слышал другое - как плав. госпиталь. За СРТМы я уверен на 100% в том, что это суда сопровождения или конвой. За базу же не могу утверждать какого профиля она должна была бы стать, но то что это была бы уже не рыб. база уверен тоже на 100%.

----------


## Оппонент

Последний пароход "Антарктики"=> ООО "Капитан" по имени Борис Деревянко стал Николаем Теленковым. Теперь принадлежит фирме из Магадана...
НИКОЛАЙ ТЕЛЕНКОВ
Транслитерация: 	 NIKOLAY TELENKOV
Бывшее название: 	 BORIS DEREVYANKO
Год смены названия: 	 2014
Регистровый номер: 	 875502
ИМО №: 	 8607139
Позывной сигнал: 	 UBXE
Порт приписки: 	 Магадан
Флаг: 	 Россия
Последнее Очередное освидетельствование: 	 14.08.2014
Символ класса РС: 	  KM(*) L1[1] AUT2 fishing vessel
Символ класса РС (второй; размерения смотри в квадратных скобках): 	 
Реновации корпуса: 	 -
Дата реновации: 	 -

ТИП СУДНА

Основной тип: 	 Рыболовное
Подтипы: 	   Кормовой трал  Консервирование  Холодильная установка  Рыбомучной  

СВЕДЕНИЯ О ПОСТРОЙКЕ

Дата постройки: 	 15.05.1988
Страна постройки: 	 ГДР
Строительный номер: 	 804

----------


## AG-ents

Печалька ...    

Кто знает , а рыбколхозы еще сохранились ?

----------


## Боцман-О

В начале лета возили по переулкам д.Ковалевского тюльку. Но каким образом она добывалась не допер спросить. Судя по большому количеству думаю какой-то сейнерок "похулиганил" с чьего-то высокого благоволения. Возили недели три, почти каждый день, после обеда к вечеру. Потом зникли. Колхоз на 16-й Фонтана давно "приказал жить" (((.

----------


## AG-ents

> В начале лета возили по переулкам д.Ковалевского тюльку. Но каким образом она добывалась не допер спросить. Судя по большому количеству думаю какой-то сейнерок "похулиганил" с чьего-то высокого благоволения. Возили недели три, почти каждый день, после обеда к вечеру. Потом зникли. Колхоз на 16-й Фонтана давно "приказал жить" (((.


 Возле самого рыбпорта в батискафе (по нынешнему МАФе) на развилке в районе конечной 220 маршрутки уже много лет почти постоянно в продаже свежая тюлька/хамса , а в прохладную погоду на видном месте в виде рекламы стоит типичный тюлечный ящик с бумажкой-объявлением от руки.
Сомневаюсь, что ее с Привоза возят, ведь очереди никогда не наблюдается и подозреваю, что большую часть выкидывают.
Вопрос, откуда берут ?

----------


## SQUATER

> Печалька ...    
> 
> Кто знает , а рыбколхозы еще сохранились ?


 В "Барлабеевке " ( c. Бурлачья Балка )) было что - то похожее).

----------


## Bavenit

> Всем доброго дня и добрых встреч со зрелыми(не старыми) лицами. Только появилась связь, но до компа доберусь вечером. 
> Вместе с *LanaLeto* и *kursiv* ликую видя знакомые лица. Уважаемый *Bavenit*  доброго вам здоровья и молодецкого беса в ребро))))). Чтобы нам всегда вы находились здесь!
> До вечера.


 Находиться все время здесь? Или находиться до вечера?  Хотеть, Боцман-О, не вредно, но где взять время и силы? Всегда Вам рад. Искренне Ваш Bavenit

----------


## AG-ents

> В "Барлабеевке " ( c. Бурлачья Балка )) было что - то похожее).


 Из одесских в Крыжановке был "Черноморец" , на 16й им.Шмидта , в Бурлачьей вроде им. Ильича., еще в Овидиополе был какой-то

----------


## SQUATER

> Из одесских в Крыжановке был "Черноморец" , на 16й им.Шмидта , в Бурлачьей вроде им. Ильича., еще в Овидиополе был какой-то


 Эх любимые места ) Вот она ) Бурлачья - вид с определенного места). От Рыбного порта налево и вниз ...

----------


## kursiv

> Находиться все время здесь? Или находиться до вечера?  Хотеть, Боцман-О, не вредно, но где взять время и силы? Всегда Вам рад. Искренне Ваш Bavenit


 Вспомнил эпизод из фильма "Лига чемпионок" (США,1992).
В 1943 году США были лишены любимого зрелища - все бейсболисты были призваны в армию. Чтобы нация не скучала решено было организовать женскую бейсбольную лигу. 
Джимма Дугана (прекрасная роль Тома Хенкса), кумира болельщиков, из-за перелома ноги бросившего спорт, назначают тренером одной из новообразованных команд. Для него же предложение стать "бабским" тренером было воспринято как издевательство, но боссы настояли. 
И вот она, первая встреча команды "Персики из Рокфора" со своим обожаемым кумиром и тренером. Девушки ждут с испепеляющим волнением, советуютя как лучше встретить, готовят на подпись эти идиотские бейсбольные карточки...
Наконец он появляется в раздевалке, но он... совершенно пьян! Еле волоча ноги, с ничего не видящим взглядом он сразу же направляется к умывальнику, достает член и блаженно зажмурившись долго-долго отливает. После чего, так же не произнося ни слова, он удаляется. Немая сцена.

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем добрых начал и приятных окончаний этого вечера.))) . С удовольствием и всегда рад видеть здесь уважаемого * Bavenit* и, без "отлива в умывальник",* kursiv*. Просто в последнее время любая инфа или история, касающаяся судов(людей) из "Антарктики", почему-то пытается обсуждаться людьми от "рыбы"(((. Все мы мужчины, все с трепетом относимся к какому-то периоду своей участи в истреблении рыбного ресурса Земли, гордо называющимися - вдвойне моряками! 
Здесь, выше, обсуждалось истребление китов, но ни слова не было об истреблении рыбы. А ведь оно было. Сейчас в это трудно поверить, но когда своими глазами видемши тонны на палубе, горящими на солнце тропиков, а потом смывающимися "пожарником" за борт, уже с душком, рыбы, то как-то не хочется обсуждать этот печальный(не совсем) момент, с людьми, которые только слышали о подобном - где-то, от кого-то. 
Хочется не обсуждений и нареканий, а адекватных вопросов или уточнений по разным поводам, связанным с работой на РПБ "Восток", а точнее на СРТМах, на которых я проработал 12-ть лет! Конечно возможны "косяки"  в воспоминаниях, но для того и Форум, чтобы их исправлять))).

----------


## kursiv

> ...ни слова не было об истреблении рыбы. А ведь оно было.


 _ – Граждане! – сказал Остап, открывая заседание. – Жизнь диктует свои законы, свои жестокие законы. Я не стану говорить вам о цели нашего собрания – она вам известна. Цель святая. Отовсюду мы слышим стоны. Со всех концов нашей обширной страны взывают о помощи. Мы должны протянуть руку помощи, и мы ее протянем._
("Двенадцать стульев", глава восьмая, "Союз меча и орала").

----------


## Боцман-О

Пофлужу и я:
_Все мы ищем
В этом мире буром
Нас зовущие
Незримые следы.
Не с того ль,
Как лампы с абажуром,
Светятся медузы из воды?_
(*"БАТУМ."Сергей Есенин.*)

----------


## Strik

О чём угодно. только не о *Суда и судьба ЧПОРП "Антарктика"* Пофлужу и я! Я тоже про рыбку знаю.
_Хочешь и рыбку съесть. и на ... не сесть!_ и так можно продолжать бесконечно.

----------


## dmkravtsov

Всем доброго времени суток!! Меня зовут Дмитрий Кравцов, я сын Кравцова Евгения, проработавшего долгое время в Антарктике. Кто был хорошо с ним знаком - просьба выйти на связь ([email protected] , +38 (067) 519 22 29 Меня интересуют обстоятельства его смерти в рейсе на т/х Торнадо в 2006 году.

----------


## burik1263

был на Востоке 1981 - 1982 год , нашел интересную ссылку https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3TPSupmflQ
РМТ Николаев 1991 г в рейсе был слесарем , заход в Касабланку , отзовитесь кто-нибудь.

----------


## kursiv

Из "Методического пособия к курсу "Одесса - мой город родной"" (8 класс, 2012):

_Урок 31. «Доска почета Одессы»     
"?! В чем заключался размах послевоенных изменений в городе?
Основные события и даты:
1968 г. – открытие морского вокзала;
1971 г. – Южный научный центр;
1972 г. – объединение «Антарктика».
Исторические персоналии: С.А. Адронати, А.Н. Соляник, Я. Железняк, О. Баюл, И. Беланов._

----------


## ШТЫМП

Доброго дня .Кто знает за "Капитан Лабунец" отбывал в траловой матросом 92-93гг Мавритания

----------


## SQUATER

> Доброго дня .Кто знает за "Капитан Лабунец" отбывал в траловой матросом 92-93гг Мавритания


 Могу предположить ( с достаточной долей вероятности), что ныне сей траулер пребывает в далеко не мореходном состоянии....(, если вообще не в виде булавок ...

----------


## SQUATER

А гугл на запрос " Капитан Лабунец " выдал вот это печальное фото ...
Не один раз такое выкладывали здесь ...

http://fleetphoto.ru/photo/78792/

написано под фото Татарский пролив, но возможно это другое судно ...

----------


## kursiv

> написано под фото Татарский пролив, но возможно это другое судно ...


 До 24.07.1997 имел название "Поярково"

----------


## ШТЫМП

> До 24.07.1997 имел название "Поярково"


    Ошибка Лабунец -Лобунец
Нашел    http://korabli.qdg.ru/sudno6/view/33/1/
Но после 2008 нет ничего

----------


## SQUATER

Да - значит не он - сорри . 
Правда , думаю его участь аналогична (.

----------


## kursiv

В 2008 судно было переименовано в "OTAMAN KALNYSHEVSKY" и 30 октября 2009 года продано намибийской компании Namsov за 208,8 тыс.намибийский долларов.
В том же году было переименовано в "Jupiter" и прописалось в Белизе. С этого (2014) года и под тем же названием порт приписки Чарльстон - порт островного государства Сент-Китс и Невис (Карибский бассейн).
Жив, курилка!

----------


## SQUATER

> Ошибка Лабунец -Лобунец
> Нашел    http://korabli.qdg.ru/sudno6/view/33/1/
> Но после 2008 нет ничего


 Да верно ...И судно упомянутое Вами был Моозунд , ( супер супер ), а на фото ( моем - брошенного судна и выброшенного на отмель )  , по виду вообще СРТМ...
На Вашей ссылке  - Моозунд.

quote
В 2008 судно было переименовано в "OTAMAN KALNYSHEVSKY" и 30 октября 2009 года продано намибийской компании Namsov за 208,8 тыс.намибийский долларов.
В том же году было переименовано в "Jupiter" и прописалось в Белизе. С этого (2014) года и под тем же названием порт приписки Чарльстон - порт островного государства Сент-Китс и Невис (Карибский бассейн).
Жив, курилка!
unquote

Хоть что - то хорошее)

----------


## kursiv

> Хоть что - то хорошее)


 Да, в определенном смысле, да... 
Четыре "Супера" на которых довелось работать списаны все.  Их век между Штральзундом и Альягой уложился в промежуток 17 - 19 лет.
Ностальгически мне их жаль - хотелось бы и сейчас их вновь увидеть. Но только увидеть... не дай Бог пойти вновь на них в рейс. Я на них работал, когда им еще не было по 10 лет и уже тогда они воспринимались ветеранами.
А упомянутому "Лабунцу" (в первородстве) в следующем году будет четверть века и работа на нем (во всяком случае в рефмашине, о чем могу судить по собственному опыту) будет сущей каторгой.

----------


## AG-ents

С какого-то "Капитана ..." пару лет назад в Ильичевск пришло несколько контейнеров с рыбой. На душе стало тепло, что жив еще !   :smileflag:

----------


## burik1263

Максим Хомяков 1992 отзовитесь Саша слесарь 067 589 45 40  

РМТ Николаев 1991 

Витька электрик который попал под ножи в цеху тел сверху . 

Всех с насупающим Новым годом удачи всегда и во всем !

----------


## plast

Поздравляю всех С Новым Годом!!!Желаю крепкого здоровья,счастья, всего самого наилучшего и конечно жду новых интересных историй об Антарктике.

----------


## BUSZ

Пусть Новый год вам принесёт
Здоровье, радость и удачу,
*Метель пусть щедро наметёт
Подарков и деньжат в придачу.*
Улыбок пусть не гаснет свет,
И будет слышен смех повсюду.
Желаем вам намного лет
Добра, любви и веры в чудо!

----------


## Bavenit

Мне очень жаль, что я так неожиданно выпал из обоймы, но это не моя вина. Мне Вас очень всех не хватает. Поздравляю Вас всех с Новым Годом! Желаю всем благополучия в нашем мире бушующем и его окрестностях. Чтобы сбылись в Новом Году все Ваши мечты, Ваши желания. Всем семь футов под килем и чтоб Вы все нам были здоровы. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit

----------


## kursiv

Увидел сегодня уличное объявление: "КУПЛЮ ЗУБ КАШАЛОТА".
Интересно зачем: для поделок?, для зоологического уголка?, ностальгия по временам "Белой акации"?

----------


## freeo

> Увидел сегодня уличное объявление: "КУПЛЮ ЗУБ КАШАЛОТА".
> Интересно зачем: для поделок?, для зоологического уголка?, ностальгия по временам "Белой акации"?


 Скорее всего для перепродажи,на ebay

----------


## AG-ents

> Увидел сегодня уличное объявление: "КУПЛЮ ЗУБ КАШАЛОТА".


 Тоже видел пару таких объявлений в городе

----------


## Pravdist

Когда переезжали из Севастополя в Одессу, отец оставил в сарае полный чемодан(я не преувеличиваю). В 90-х годах мужик покупал по $5. Интересно сколько сейчас?

----------


## freeo

> Когда переезжали из Севастополя в Одессу, отец оставил в сарае полный чемодан(я не преувеличиваю). В 90-х годах мужик покупал по $5. Интересно сколько сейчас?


 от 50 евро  до 150-200 евро,в зависимости от размера и отсутствия/присутствия различных дефектов
так что в Севастополе осталось целое состояние

----------


## kursiv

> от 50 евро  до 150-200 евро


 Фантастика, никогда бы не подумал...
Объявление "куплю зуб кашалота", которое я видел, было написано маркером на ограждении трамвайной остановки, т.е. формат схожий с надписью в общественном туалете.
Удивительно, что человек готовый выложить такие деньги прибегает к подобным вариантам коммуникации.
А все же, чем объяснить столь резко возросшие ценность и спрос на зубы кашалотов?
Новое веяние в среде коллекционеров или они уже проходят как палеонтологический артефакт?

----------


## freeo

> Фантастика, никогда бы не подумал...
> Объявление "куплю зуб кашалота", которое я видел, было написано маркером на ограждении трамвайной остановки, т.е. формат схожий с надписью в общественном туалете.
> Удивительно, что человек готовый выложить такие деньги прибегает к подобным вариантам коммуникации.
> А все же, чем объяснить столь резко возросшие ценность и спрос на зубы кашалотов?
> Новое веяние в среде коллекционеров или они уже проходят как палеонтологический артефакт?


 эта стоимость для конечного покупателя на аукционе, посредник покупает дешевле и перепродает их  на аукционе
покупатели как правило из Японии и Китая.. реже Тайланд..Индонезия
зубы используют для производства различных сувениров(шахматы,статуэтки ручки для ножей и так далее)

----------


## Lana7777

классные фотки

----------


## qnalocas

Уточнение Биографии Генерального Директора ЧРПО «Антарктика» Буга Леонида Афанасьевича в издании «Азчеррыба» из серии «Капитаны рыбного хозяйства СССР», и причины развала ЧПОРП «Антарктика».

Буга Л.А. родился 9 июня 1919г. в с.Малая Лепатиха, на Днепре, где с детства с отцом и братьями рыбачил на реке, мечтая о морских просторах. После окончания средней школы, в 1936г., на свой страх и риск направился в г.Одесса, где, как он слышал, есть морской техникум. В техникум поступил, прилежно учился, получил морскую практику на первом паруснике «Товарищ» (без ГД), освоил сложную и опасную работу на реях с парусами. Окончил Одесский морской техникум в 1941г., получив специальность  судоводителя.
За время учебы Буга Л.А. влюбился в Приморский город Одесса. Но после окончания техникума, в июле 1941г., по разнарядке Наркомфлота был направлен в г.Баку в Каспийское нефтеналивное Госморпароходство «Касптанкер». И покидая г.Одесса, он решил, что все равно вернется в этот город у моря. И это состоялось но значительно позже, только в 1957г. 
В связи с тем, что Буга Л.А. во время учебы в Одесском морском техникуме в период с 1936г. по 1941 г. работал на судах Черноморского морского пароходства в должностях матроса и младшего помощника капитана, после окончания техникума с июля 1941г. по сентябрь 1945г., Буга Л.А. был назначен ст.помошником капитана, а затем  капитаном на судах Каспийских Госморпароходств: «Касптанкер», «Каспфлот». В 1945г., по приказу Наркомфлота, Буга Л.А. был командирован в Англию капитаном для приема и перегона репарационного флота. В мае 1946г. Буга Л.А. возвратился из Англии в п.Ленинград капитаном на т/х «Алексей Толстой», предназначенным для Балтийского Госморпароходства. В связи с окончанием перегона флота из Англии, Буга Л.А. был назначен капитаном т/х «Койда», на котором работал до 1947г. В июле 1947 г. Буга Л.А. заключил договор с Министерством рыбной промышленности СССР Восточных районов и работал в системе «Сахалинрыбпрома».
Однако на этом не закончилась работа в море, которую Буга Л.А. продолжил в 1959-1962 г.г. на судах китобойных флотилий «Слава» и «Советская Украина», получив опыт промысловой работы на к/с «Слава 9», к/с «Добрый 47» и к/с «Комсомолец 23» в должности капитана.  Заочно окончил ОВИМУ, получив специальность инженера-судоводителя. 

БАТМ «Капитан Буга» у причала п. Лас Пальмас, Испания.

Учитывая продолжительный опыт работы 1947-1955г.г. на предприятиях «Сахалинрыбпрома», начиная с 1963 г., работая в должности заместителя начальника Управления антарктической китобойной флотилии по флоту, Буга Л.А. начал инициировать Программу создания на Юге Украины на базе УАКФ крупного рыбохозяйственного комплекса, включающего: современный рыбопромысловый флот, рыбный порт со всеми необходимыми подразделениями  для обслуживания флота и хранения готовой продукции, береговые предприятия-филиалы и т. д.
Быстрорастущий в 60-х годах в Одесском Регионе рыбопромысловый и транспортный флот требовали строительства новых портов. По заданию Правительства СССР начальнику Черноморского морского пароходства Данченко А.Е. и начальнику Управления антарктического китобойного и океанического рыболовного флота Буга Л.А. было поручено рассмотреть возможность строительства новых портов в акватории Сухого Лимана. В результате предварительного изучения различных аспектов возможностей строительства в данном регионе, а затем совместного выезда Данченко А.Е. и Буга Л.А. в район будущего строительства, учитывая специфику флота, береговых сооружений необходимых для каждого предприятия, было принято совместное решение о строительстве Ильичевского морского торгового порта на Южной стороне лимана а Ильчевского морского рыбного порта на Северной. В 1968 г. было начато строительство ИМРП, а в 1971г. ИМРП приступил к обработке промысловых и транспортных судов. Порой, для оперативного решения стратегических вопросов связанных с развитием и эксплуатацией строящегося современного флота, Буга Л.А. напрямую обращался  в ЦК КПСС и Минрыбхоз СССР и находил понимание, получал поддержку. Особенно сложными были вопросы строительства и первых лет эксплуатации уникального комплекса РПБ «Восток». Первоначальный проект добычи рыбы с помощью РДС на практике оказался не эффективным в силу конструктивной неприспособленности  РДС для работы в океане.  Было принято решение о создании флотилии «Восток».  С 1974г. РПФ «Восток» с траулерами типа СРТМ заработала в промысловом режиме. Получив поддержку руководства Минрыбхоза СССР – Ишкова А.А., Каменцева В.М., местных органов – первого секретаря Обкома партии Синица М.С., а также тесное сотрудничество с руководством ЧМП, Данченко А.Е., Томас О.К., позволило Буга Л.А. за 12 лет напряженной работы в 1975г. создать мощный рыбопромышленный комплекс на Юге Украины. 
При возвращении из длительных и напряженных промысловых рейсов  АКФ «Советская Украина», РПФ «Восток», торжественная встреча происходила в Одесском порту, у причалов Морвокзала. Заходила к/б «Советская Украина», китобойные суда под залпы пушек, первым заходил китобоец, занявший первое место по результатам рейса. На трибуне присутствовали руководство области, города, ЧРПО «Антарктика», представители общественности. Вся территория Морвокзала, Приморский бульвар были заполнены тысячами встречающих одесситов. В городе был праздник. 

На трибуне выступает первый секретарь Обкома партии Козырь П.П., слева Генеральный директор  Буга Л.А., справа капитан-директор АКФ «Советская Украина», Кирюхин Г.Л., так же присутствуют руководители области и города, представители общественности.


Большое внимание Буга Л.А. уделял решению социальных вопросов коллектива. Так в период работы директором Одесского Рыбзавода 1957-1959 г.г. на средства предприятия на ул.К.Маркса 89 (ул.Екатериненская 89) был построен 4-х этажный дом (проект «сталинка») для работников завода, 1-ый этаж был передан городу, в котором разместили детские ясли. В период руководства УАКОРФ, ЧРПО «Антарктика» Буга Л.А., за средства предприятия строились жилые дома в различных районах города, сотни одесситов- работников ЧРПО «Антарктика» получили жильё бесплатно, последние два 9-этажных дома были построены в Ботаническом переулке , в одном из которых и поныне проживает Баранов И.А. Для особо отличившихся работников ЧРПО «Антарктика» по согласованию с Горисполкомом, в 1970г. был надстроен 4-ый этаж на 3-х этажном доме по ул.Гаванная 6, район ул.Дерибасовской. 
Благодаря заслуженному авторитету Генерального директора Буга Л.А., ЧРПО «Антарктика» постоянно было в поле внимания ЦККПСС, руководства Минрыбхоза СССР, 1-го Секретаря Одесского Обкома партии Синица М.С., что способствовало успешному решению производственных и социальных вопросов коллектива. Иногда острые разногласия у Буга Л.А. возникали с руководством Главного управления «Азчеррыба» по приоритетам дислокации производственных мощностей рыбной промышленности. Буга Л.А. считал, что основные финансовые вложения, размещение флота, развитие предприятий должно быть на Юге Украины, в Одесском Регионе, а не в Крыму. В чем, как оказалось, стратегически Буга Л.А. был абсолютно прав. Учитывая вышеизложенное, а также плюс рабочий день Генерального директора Буга Л.А. в период руководства УАКОРФ, ЧРПО «Антарктика»  в среднем 11-12 часов, посоветавшись с семьей он предложил Руководству продолжить работу в системе Минрыбхоза СССР в Ираке, где в 1975г. возникли проблемы в развитии совместного рыболовства. 
 Учитывая  результаты достигнутые за короткий срок в развитии рыбной отрасли в Одесском Регионе, Министр Рыбного хозяйства СССР, Ишков А.А. не сразу дал согласие о переходе Буга Л.А. с должности Генерального директора ЧРПО «Антарктика» на работу в Ирак, планируя в дальнейшем использовать его на работе в Москве и только в начале 1976г. Буга Л.А. совместно с женой Крупновой Анной Николаевной убыл в загранкомандировку, которая продолжалась три с половиной года.
  В совместной Советско-Иракской рыболовной экспедиции Буга Л.А. заменил Советского представителя Калюжного А.К., будущего первого заместителя ВРПО «Азчеррыба». В Ираке дела поправились, убыточно работающая экспедиция была преобразована в совместное рыболовное общество  «РАФРЫБА», в котором рентабельно работали четыре рыболовных
траулера типа БМРТ с Украинскими экипажами на борту.



Буга Л.А., загранкомандировка в Ирак 1976-1979гг.





 Как положено, перед выездом в загранкомандировку Буга Л.А. представил в вышестоящие органы 2 кандидатуры на замещение должности : 
                       - Лозинский А.А. – зам. Генерального директора по экономике;
                       - Булан Т.С. – зам. Генерального директора по флоту.
Как потом сообщили, данные кандидатуры не прошли по причинам не связанным с производственной деятельностью.  Дело в том, что Всесоюзное рыбопромышленное производственное объединение «Азчеррыба», располагавшееся в городе Севастополь, Крым, по сути являлось посреднической организацией между Минрыбхозом СССР и производственными объединениями на бассейне, не имевшим никаких производственных мощностей. Но, по своему статусу, начальник ВРПО являлся членом коллегии Минрыбхоза СССР, ВРПО «Азчеррыба» влияло на распределение рыболовных судов, получаемых с новостроя, различных фондов между производственными объединениями бассейна, влияло на кадровую политику и т.д. В связи с чем, ВРПО  «Азчеррыба» было заинтересовано провести в Генеральные директора Черноморского производственного объединения рыбной промышленности «Антарктика» кандидатуру своего Севастопольского Баранова И.А. и в дальнейшем, за счет ЧПОРП «Антарктика» развивать предприятия Крыма: «Атлантику» и «Керчьрыбпром», что в дальнейшем и было выполнено. Местные органы долгое время не утверждали Баранова И.А. в должности Генерального директора, он вынужден был писать в Ирак Буга Л.А. с просьбой позвонить в Областной комитет партии, но в конце концов был утвержден и приступил к руководству ЧПОРП «Антарктика».
Учитывая, что квартира в Одессе была получена, Баранов И.А. закрыл социальную программу строительства жилья и теперь  ЧПОРП «Антарктика» получала ежегодно несколько квартир от Горисполкома, в связи с чем образовалась большая очередь по жилью. АКФ «Советская Украина», РПФ «Восток» последние годы после рейса уже возвращались в Ильичевский моррыбпорт, а не к причалам Морвокзала в центре города, авторитет ЧПОРП «Антарктика» постепенно падал не только в областных и городских органах, но и у жителей города Одесса.
С 1950 года по 1975 год 10 особо отличившихся капитанов и гарпунеров были удостоены высокого звания Герой Социалистического Труда. За последующие 18 лет руководства ЧПОРП «Антарктика»  Барановым И.А. не один работник предприятия не получил звания  Герой Социалистического Труда по причине падения рейтинга предприятия, отсутствие должного авторитета руководителя, «банапартического» стремления получить высокую награду в собственную коллекцию.
Возвращаясь к объемной книге «Азчеррыба», справедлива обида капитанов крупных предприятий «Керчьрыбпром» и «Югрыбпоиск» также входивших в состав ВРПО «Азчеррыба», но не попавших в издание в связи с отсутствием места и интереса автора-составителя Баранова И.А., так как он в Керчи не работал - так и писать не о ком. Что уже говорить о Керчи, если автор-составитель счел возможным не уделить в своей книги внимание легендарным капитанам , членам руководства, работавшим и создававшим своим трудом ЧПОРП «Антарктика»: Кравцов Владимир Гаврилович, капитан-дублер, капитан-директор АКФ «СоветскаяУкраина»; Медведев Станислав Петрович, капитан-директор п/б «Советская Украина», зам. Генерального директора по флоту; Глазунов Юрий Георгиевич, капитан-директор, зам.Генерального директора по добыче и производству; Алмурзин Руслан Никифорович, капитан-директор, директор флота.
К сожалению много места в книге заняло описание событий не связанных с флотом, как истории о семье автора-составителя, описания ежедневной трудовой деятельности и отдыхе на РПБ «Восток»,  большого объема переписки и т.д. А касательно трудовых успехов на РПБ «Восток», действительно был технологический прорыв, когда капитан-директором был Булан Т.С., который на собственный страх и риск, без бюрократических согласований, по прямому договору с испанской компанией из Villagarcia de Arosa, “Metalgrafica Gallega S.A.”,  установили в консервном цеху испанскую консервную линию и начали выпуск по евро-стандарту сардины-тушки в масле, в легко-вскрываемой алюминиевой банке «клуб». 

Начальник Отдела внешне-экономических связей ЧПОРП «Антарктика», Буга Г.Л., капитан-директор РПФ «Восток», Булан Т.С., в г. Сантьяго на переговорах с Министерством Военно-Морского флота об условиях работы РПФ «Восток» в экономической зоне Чили.


А Г О Н И Я.

Итак, в 1976г., к исполнению обязанностей Генерального директора ЧПОРП «Антарктика» приступил капитан дальнего плавания с высшим «морским» образованием, Севастопольский приборостроительный институт, по специальности инженер-механик, Баранов И.А.. Свою работу на должности Генерального директора ЧПОРП «Антарктика» Баранов И.А. начал с укрепления управленческого аппарата, причем ставка делалась не на профессиональные качества кандидата, а на его лояльность и преданность Генеральному директору. Помогать руководить прибыл Андронов В.И., помошник  по радиоэлектронике РПБ «Восток», на должность Заместителя по кадрам, в дальнейшем назначенный на должность Главного инженера. Во главу деятельности ЧПОРП «Антарктика» было поставлено сотрудничество с ВРПО «Азчеррыба», Севастополь, Крым, бесприкословное выполнение любых поручений и распоряжений руководства ВРПО. Такая политика не способствовала дальнейшему развитию рыбной отрасли в Одесском Регионе, как это было  при Буга Л.А. но дало возможность Баранову И.А. удержаться в должности Генерального директора почти 18 лет!
 В конце 80-х годов Андронов В.И. выезжает в загранкомандировку на 2 года в г.Аден, НДРЙ., на должность Представителя Минрыбхоза СССР. От руководства Минрыбхоза СССР сотрудничество с Йеменом курировал Заместитель Министра Лысенко Н.И. с которым у Андронова В.И. установились добрые деловые отношения. Учитывая, что Баранов И.А., по делам своим не пользовался большим авторитетом у Руководства Минрыбхоза СССР,  Лысенко Н.И., курировавший Управление кадров в Минрыбхозе, поддержал появившиеся у Андронова В.И. амбиции на должность Генерального директора ЧПОРП «Антарктика», что в сложившийся ситуации могло сохранить предприятие. В начале 90-х, после развала Союза, когда промышленные предприятия практически оказались «сиротами», лишеными вертикальной структуры власти и, как следствие, потеряли источники финансирования, флот становился на простой в портах приписки, в иностранных портах - арестовывался за долги, которые быстро накапливались из-за неспособности судовладельцев выполнять свои обязательства перед иностранными партнерами- закупать и снабжать топливом, маслами, продуктами, гофротарой и т. д. В такой ситуации руководитель должен был проявить деловые качества опираясь на высокий потенциал своих заместителей, начальников отделов, помошников и просто рядовых труженников ЧПОРП «Антарктика». Баранов И.А. проявил себя не способным что-либо понимать в происходящих событиях и управлять коллективом. Все силы и возможности Генеральный директор Баранов И.А. тратил на борьбу и интриги с Андроновым В.И. за директорское кресло. Так в 1993г. в ЧПОРП «Антарктика» появились люди ничего общего не имеющие с морем и флотом, но хорошо разбирающиеся в «купи-продай». Первым и главным идеологом «финансового рая» для ЧПОРП «Антарктика» стал Кравченко В.М., которого Баранов И.А. назначил на должность коммерческого директора. Кравченко В.М. работал на строительстве АС в Теплодаре. При М.Горбачеве, в период перестройки, одним из первых получил Лицензию на право заниматься кооперативной деятельностью. К моменту появления в ЧПОРП «Антарктика» Кравченко В.М. уже приобрел достаточный опыт  «операций» с недвижимостью. Назначение Кравченко В.М. на должность коммерческого директора, а затем в начале 1994г.  избрание его на должность Генерального директора уже Арендного предприятия «Антарктика», стало фатальным для ЧПОРП «Антарктика». Началось стремительное уничтожение  рыбной отрасли в Одесском Регионе, посредством распродажи флота, береговых объектов. Надежды Баранова И.А. о  работе на должности Председателя Наблюдательного Совета Арендного предприятия не осуществились, в связи с тем, что новый Генеральный директор Кравченко В.М. не выполнил предварительные договоренности с Барановым И.А. об участии последнего в управлении Арендным предприятием. Несколько месяцев Баранов И.А. оставался советником Кравченко В.М., а затем был отправлен на пенсию. Оставшись не у дел, Баранов И.А., с целью оставить свое имя в истории рыбной промышленности, начал писать мемуары. Несомненно в книге отражено много замечательных событий о флоте, названы имена легендарных капитанов и руководителей рыбной промышленности. Но порой удивляет повествование автора о самом себе, возвеличивание собственной персоны, самолюбование. В этом суть Баранова И.А.  Но память о ЧРПО «Антарктика»  которое  было создано в 60-70е года под руководством Буга Л.А.  будет жить в памяти и сердцах моряков-рыбаков-китобоев. Будем надеяться, что не только романтика, но и суровые соленые промысловые будни моряков, рыбаков будут хорошим примером для наших последователей в этой непростой  мужской профессии.




                   От имени ветеранов  ЧРПО «Антарктика»:      Глазунов Ю.Г. 
                                                                                                   Василенко Д.К.
                                                                                                   Буга Г.Л.

----------


## МамаТрёхА

Огромная благодарность авторам статьи выше! Наконец то,хоть кто-то так открыто написал то, о чем умалчивалось столько лет, о Барановской сути! Жаль дедушка (тот самый Медведев Станислав Петрович) не дожил, чтобы прочесть это, и лично поблагодарить авторов. Уверенна, он сделал бы это! И в книгу он не попал наверняка изз личных неприязней Баранова к нему. Потому что мало кто рубил тому в глаза правду-матку, позволяя после этого хлопнуть за собой дверью.  Дедушка даже  письменное обращение Баранову начинал со слов "У меня рука не поднимается обратиться к вам уважаемый...." Это было письмо-обращение о том, как  уничтожается "Антарктика". Станислав Петрович сам был с непростым характером, но он был настоящим рыбаком! Всей душой болел за то, чем занимался. 
Спасибо лично от меня, за упоминание о дедушке, как о человеке, который все таки немало сделал для "Антарктики", чтобы хоть как то отметить его в книге.

Вопрос к автору поста - откуда взято данное написание? (можно в личку)

----------


## Боцман-О

Спасибо ветеранам! И тоже, присоединяюсь к *МамаТрёхА*, хотелось бы знать откуда это обращение?

----------


## qnalocas

От имени ветеранов ЧРПО «Антарктика»: Глазунов Ю.Г.
Василенко Д.К.
Буга Г.Л.

http://tvm.game-friend.com/      Причины развала ЧПОРП «Антарктика».

----------


## МамаТрёхА

раз пошла такая пьянка...
Я знаю как дед переживал за обьединение, сколько писем было написано в разные инстанции. НО, как у нас в стране трудно жить честному человеку. Можно, разве что, биться головой об стену. Мы, в семье, часто с иронией относились к его такому "написательству". А вот сейчас, когда наша страна катится неизвестно куда, я понимаю, его возмущения от творящегося беспредела. бездействия и продажничества, и ужас от того, что он ничего не может сделать, чтоб спасти то, чему отдал всю жизнь и в чем был профессионалом. Он болел за отрасль всей душой.

Совсем пару выдержек из
"Открытое письмо депутату И.А. Баранову
директору АП "Антарктика"
 «Я не обращаюсь к Вам, Игорь Алексеевич, со словами «уважаемый», как принято в таких случаях, потому что после Вашего выступления исчезла последняя надежда уважать Вас. Лицемерие, демагогия окончательно стали нормой Вашей «руководящей» деятельности. Я хорошо знаю Вас более 30 лет, работал под Вашим непосредственным «руководством» и никогда не хотел перешагнуть через нашу общую память о прошлом, нашу жизнь. Но беспредел Ваших поступков, слов и действий последних лет, разрушил эту последнюю хрупкую преграду. За Вашими делами сотни искалеченных людских судеб, атмосфера страха и доносительства, глубокая пропасть, в которую Вы столкнули «Антарктику». Всё это потому что и как человек, и, тем более, как руководитель Вы – банкрот с большой буквы….»
..............................
"...Я ушел из объединения добровольно и осознанно, а причина заключалась в том, что я Вас «ослушался», когда будучи капитан-директором к/б «Советская Украина», не произвел перерасчет зарплаты экипажу в ходе рейса в сторону уменьшения в два раза. Я высказал Вам свое мнение, что лучше я буду конфликтовать с одним генеральным директором, чем пойду против коллектива флотилии из 500 человек. Тогда Вы пытались дискредитировать нашу с 1-м помощником капитана В.В.Запорожченко деятельность, устроив выездное заседание парткома в порту за два дня до отхода флотилии в рейс, поставив на нем вопрос о нашем служебном несоответствии. К Вашему сожалению, никто не поддержал Вас. Включая Ваших же заместителей и секретаря Обкома т.Галича. Номер, как говорят в Одессе, не прошел. Мы вернулись из рейса с прибылью в 15 млн рублей (ещё по тем ценам!), а Вы, лицемерно улыбаясь, заявили нам по возвращении : «Видите, я вас протонизировал, и вы хорошо сработали»..."

_Я не знаю, и к сожалению уже и не узнаю, дошло ли в своё время это письмо из 6 листов печатного текста до адресата, но в нем столько  всего есть, в ответ на "великие барановские подвиги и мемуары". Это письмо я нашла, перебирая архивы после его смерти.
Письмо это было написано, примерно в 1993 году, оно не датировано, но по смыслу, примерно, спустя лет 5 после увольнения из "Антарктики",когда дедушка уже работал в Департаменте морского и речного транспорта Украины, и когда уже со стороны, так сказать, наблюдал за тем, что творилось с объединением, он очень тяжело переживал тот беспредел, корорый продолжал твориться, ту безнаказанность, которая сходила с рук Баранову. В письме упомянуто много фактов "деятельности" адресата, и не удивительно, что после такого  он не упомянул дедушку в своей книге мемуаров. Он видимо ненавидел его за правду и непродажность!
В конце письма дописано от руки 
"Р.S. Многие, в т.ч. руководители администрации и комплекса отговаривали меня от этого письма. Но это уже выше меня, назад дороги нет. Вас необходимо остановить нести опять ложь, страх, погубление (окончание не могу разобрать) человеческих судеб, т.е. все что Вы несете людям"_

----------


## Feliz

А куда пропали суда с Агарового завода? Там два было траву ловили.

----------


## freeo

> А куда пропали суда с Агарового завода? Там два было траву ловили.


  Катамаран "Эксперимент" ушел на иголки в Индию..Я видел его в Аденском заливе когда он делал свой последний переход.
 судьба ''Печерск''  для меня не известна..но думаю то такая же как и у 'Эксперимента' 
тогдашнее руководство Антарктики в лице Кравченко продало весь флот ..на иголки

----------


## Оппонент

> Катамаран "Эксперимент" ушел на иголки в Индию..Я видел его в Аденском заливе когда он делал свой последний переход.
>  судьба ''Печерск''  для меня не известна..но думаю то такая же как и у 'Эксперимента' 
> тогдашнее руководство Антарктики в лице Кравченко продало весь флот ..на иголки


  Какое отношение Кравченко имел к Агаровому заводу?

----------


## AG-ents

> Какое отношение Кравченко имел к Агаровому заводу?


 Самое прямое - Агаровый был филлиалом Антарктики.

----------


## AG-ents

> Катамаран "Эксперимент" ушел на иголки в Индию..Я видел его в Аденском заливе когда он делал свой последний переход.
>  судьба ''Печерск''  для меня не известна..но думаю то такая же как и у 'Эксперимента' 
> тогдашнее руководство Антарктики в лице Кравченко продало весь флот ..на иголки


 Я общался с капитаном, который перегонял "Эксперимент-1" в последнем рейсе (фамилия Мухаметдинов вроде - или узбек , или казах, но из обрусевших).

Еще до этого на Агаровом трудился пароход PT "Поллукс".  В декабре 1983 года я его вроде бы видел законсервированным на бывшем военном, а затем использовавшемся Антарктикой "99-м" заводе в Измаиле то ли в качестве генератора пара, то ли как аварийную электростанцию - для этого прорыли небольшой канал и немного вытянули на берег. Снаружи вид имел неприглядный, но все двери были на замках, а иллюминаторы заварены.

----------


## freeo

> Я общался с капитаном, который перегонял "Эксперимент-1" в последнем рейсе (фамилия Мухаметдинов вроде - или узбек , или казах, но из обрусевших).
> 
> Еще до этого на Агаровом трудился пароход PT "Поллукс".  В декабре 1983 года я его вроде бы видел законсервированным на бывшем военном, а затем использовавшемся Антарктикой "99-м" заводе в Измаиле то ли в качестве генератора пара, то ли как аварийную электростанцию - для этого прорыли небольшой канал и немного вытянули на берег. Снаружи вид имел неприглядный, но все двери были на замках, а иллюминаторы заварены.


 "Поллукс" ..это катастрофа))) Римские галеры для рабов это просто круизные лайнеры в сравнении с "Поллукс" 
так карта легла что работая в Антарктике я 3 года отработал на судах Агарового завода, вначале на  "Поллукс" затем на "Печерск"
на  "Поллукс"  работал машинистом, были и кочегары..так на паровых машинах называли мотористов))) 
Клепанный корпус ледового класса, главная машина напоминала большую парилку где из всех стыков и хомутов прорывался на волю если не кипяток то острый пар..
главная машина открытого типа..на вахте ходил между вращающимися огромными коленчатыми валами и поливал из чайника маслом подшипники шатуна..
незабываемый опыт...сейчас не много осталось моряков  которые работали на паровиках...
"Поллукс" это легенда Агарового завода да и Антарктики тоже..огромный штурвал с этого парохода стоял потом в холле Антарктики на д
Дерибасовской / Екатерининкской
который как я слышал тоже потом скомуниздили господа строители из команды Кравченко.. толи в свой ресторан для интерьера ..толи еще куда..

----------


## kursiv

> ..огромный штурвал с этого парохода стоял потом в холле Антарктики на 
> Дерибасовской / Екатерининкской


 А Ваша полутораметровая амфора сохранилась?

----------


## freeo

> А Ваша полутораметровая амфора сохранилась?


 Не в курсе, мы переехали из квартиры(поменялись) и амфора осталась там.

----------


## kursiv

> Не в курсе, мы переехали из квартиры(поменялись) и амфора осталась там.


 Жаль... 
Остается надеяться, что она осталась у людей, которые с уважением отнеслись к ее возрасту.
Исходя из того места, где Вы ее выловили, с большой долей вероятности можно предположить, что она затонула на античной линии Гавань Истриан (нынешний Приморский бульвар) - Крым или, с меньшей вероятностью, Ольвия - Крым. 
Если корабль шел в сторону Крыма, то в амфоре было либо греческое вино либо масло, если в обратном направлении, то зерно. 
Примечательный момент: если судно шло из Крыма, то ориентиром на Гавань Истриан (обязательный транзит по пути в Грецию) был маяк на святилище на Жеваховой горе, т.е. Вы доставили амфору на то самое место, которое ей предназначалось 2,5 тыс.лет назад!
У меня вообще давний пиитет к амфорам - школьником, в кружке юных археологов при Археологическом музее, я восстанавливал их недостающие фрагменты (снизу подлепливалось пластилиновое дно и поверх заливался алебастр). Это была кропотливая работа, в результате которой можно было получить более-менее значимый фрагмент, по которому можно было судить о форме. 
А у Вас была ЦЕЛАЯ и ПОЛУТОРАМЕТРОВАЯ - фантастика!
Ну и еще кое-что на амфорную тему...
В 1983 году, когда Вы выловили амфору, я в своем втором рейсе на "Апогее" со своим вахтенным электромехаником соревновались в умении вязать самые трудные узлы из книги Скрягина "Морские узлы". Однозначно, что самым трудным и изощренным оказался "амфорный узел".
Греки придумали его на случай повреждения ручек амфор. Узел охватывает шейку амфоры, а по бокам у него две петли-ручки. 
В процессе его применения, мы пришли к выводу, что он также идеально бы подошел при реализации расхожего выражения "подвесить за яйца".

----------


## SQUATER

> Жаль... 
> Остается надеяться, что она осталась у людей, которые с уважением отнеслись к ее возрасту.
> Исходя из того места, где Вы ее выловили, с большой долей вероятности можно предположить, что она затонула на античной линии Гавань Истриан (нынешний Приморский бульвар) - Крым или, с меньшей вероятностью, Ольвия - Крым. 
> Если корабль шел в сторону Крыма, то в амфоре было либо греческое вино либо масло, если в обратном направлении, то зерно. 
> Примечательный момент: если судно шло из Крыма, то ориентиром на Гавань Истриан (обязательный транзит по пути в Грецию) был маяк на святилище на Жеваховой горе, т.е. Вы доставили амфору на то самое место, которое ей предназначалось 2,5 тыс.лет назад!
> У меня вообще давний пиитет к амфорам - школьником, в кружке юных археологов при Археологическом музее, я восстанавливал их недостающие фрагменты (снизу подлепливалось пластилиновое дно и поверх заливался алебастр). Это была кропотливая работа, в результате которой можно было получить более-менее значимый фрагмент, по которому можно было судить о форме. 
> А у Вас была ЦЕЛАЯ и ПОЛУТОРАМЕТРОВАЯ - фантастика!
> Ну и еще кое-что на амфорную тему...
> В 1983 году, когда Вы выловили амфору, я в своем втором рейсе на "Апогее" со своим вахтенным электромехаником соревновались в умении вязать самые трудные узлы из книги Скрягина "Морские узлы". Однозначно, что самым трудным и изощренным оказался "амфорный узел".
> ...


 Браво ! И очень познавательно! +++++++

----------


## Зайцева

Добрый день. Может кому будет интересно посмотреть 
надеюсь отчетливо видно что написано? свидетельство моего дедушки

----------


## sailor56

В ноябре 1984 года китобойная флотилия готовилась в очередной промысловый рейс к берегам Антарктики. Как вдруг поступила информация, что в Гибралтарском проливе судном Гринписа "Сириус" был остановлен бывший китобоец "Дерзкий", следующий на промысел в ЦВА в качестве судна флотинспекции. После того, как атакующие убедились, что "Дерзкий" не имеет к китобойному промыслу никакого отношения, гринписовцы отпустили судно. Дабы избежать подобное, некоторое время спустя четыре китобойных судна флотилии проходили Гибралтарский пролив в темное время суток под эскортом военных кораблей ВМФ СССР. О том, как происходило задержание "Дерзкого", показано на этом ролике с момента 07:50. А на отметке 1:10 показана фотография "Советской Украины" на мостике "Сириуса". 3 года спустя после происшедшего, АКФ "Советская Украина" прекратила свое существование.

----------


## vik19tor

> Светлая память Капитану.
> Человека уже не стало, но те кто его знал, не обязательно лично, не могли не запомнить Командира с большой буквы, боевого по духу офицера, не терпящего головотяпства в работе, хорошо разбирающегося в людях. На одних он срывался по полной программе - с криком и трехэтажными коленцами. И зная этих людей понимаешь, что только так им и можно что-то вдолбить. К другим отношение было как к закадычным друзьям со спокойным объяснением что ему требовалось от них. Мог и руку на плечо положить, и с улыбкой чего-то рассказывать. Человек был очень контрастный. Впервые увидел его на "Востоке", он кого-то "носил в зубах" на палубе. Но за те годы, что я отработал на флотилии, не раз наблюдал его и улыбающегося, и с пониманием выслушивающего чьи-то проблемы. Часто, как капитан-дублер, он высаживался на "малыши". Это событие почти всегда отмечалось судовым собранием и вопросами-ответами. И если удавалось его разговорить, то из салона экипажа несся хохот и судовые собаки, пугаясь, убегали из коридора с лаем на палубу.
> Всего раз мне пришлось обратиться к нему по личному вопросу, в тот момент я был на базе, в сан.части. В 70-х годах, в разных приятных случаях, как то - день рождения свой или своих детей, или что-то такое особенное, на "Востоке" можно было приобрести шампанское или водку. Но получить такое "счастье" можно было через личное заявление и подписанное самим Угрюмым. У меня подходил Д.Р., заявление состряпал как-то удачно и от молодецкой наглости запросил в нем 1 шампанского и 2 водки. Но идти к самому Тимофею Степановичу не решился и засобирался к Медведеву, как бы свой человек, не раз бывавший у нас. Знакомые и друзья, узнав об этом, стали крутить у виска, советуя уж лучше идти к Булану. Но я уже тогда не менял своих решений и пошел к Станиславу Петровичу. Конечно я ни черта не помню как оно было и от страха, и за давностью лет, но то, что мне подписали заявление, правда одну бутылку водки зачеркнули, это точно. Мало того так ухмыляющийся Станислав, оставив меня в каюте, притащил за собой Угрюмого и они смеялись вместе. Мне было тогда 20-ть лет. Не знаю что их позабавило, заявление ли или юная наглость, но с тех пор, довольно долгое время Медведев, встречая меня в порту или на судне, или в кадрах всегда приветствуя улыбался.
> В последнем рейсе на китов я работал в "разделке". Конечно он давно забыл того сопляка с СРТМа - ходока за шампанским. Со стороны он выглядел не тем удалым офицером, которым был на "Востоке". Чувствовалось, что года берут свое. Но боевой огонек таки не угас в нем. Особенно я его услышал по УКВ радио, купленное мной ранее в Дакаре. Кто был в том рейсе знают как база упала в дрейф возле Туниса и как потом береговая охрана гонялась и за базой, и за китобойцами. Как он управлял ими(китобойцами) с помощью "великого русского" это надо было СЛЫШАТЬ! 
> В этой теме, уверен, бывают антарктиковцы которые знали С.П. Медведева. Поднатужтесь, напишите ваши воспоминания о нем. И не обязательно дифирамбы петь если у кого-то не такое впечатление как у меня от Станислава Петровича. 
> Светлая память ему и тем кто уходит от нас.


 

Познакомился с С.П. Медведевым в Севастополе в 1985, он принимал дела капитан-директора АКФ "Советская Украина", я молодой зелёный 4-мех. Стоял на суточной вахте. Медведев приехал и до представления экипажу одел робу и решил пройтись по судну вечером. Первая встреча была незабываемая, он "много нового узнал о себе и о том где он должен находится" (а первая встреча произошла после 23-00 в районе носовых цистерн пресной воды, а Капитан был в робе и видел я его впервые), после того как он представился, я решил, что карьера мореплавателя для меня завершена. Но Капитан об этом случае даже не вспомнил, только при случае (ремонтировали в рейсе носовую станцию горячей воды) он лично контролируя ход работ и слыша наши споры (как устранять поломку) - порекомендовал быть аккуратнее с "идеоматическими выражениями, и уменьшить громкость их звучания". Прекрасный был Человек и Капитан.

----------


## МамаТрёхА

> Познакомился с С.П. Медведевым в Севастополе в 1985, он принимал дела капитан-директора АКФ "Советская Украина", я молодой зелёный 4-мех. Стоял на суточной вахте. Медведев приехал и до представления экипажу одел робу и решил пройтись по судну вечером. Первая встреча была незабываемая, он "много нового узнал о себе и о том где он должен находится" (а первая встреча произошла после 23-00 в районе носовых цистерн пресной воды, а Капитан был в робе и видел я его впервые), после того как он представился, я решил, что карьера мореплавателя для меня завершена. Но Капитан об этом случае даже не вспомнил, только при случае (ремонтировали в рейсе носовую станцию горячей воды) он лично контролируя ход работ и слыша наши споры (как устранять поломку) - порекомендовал быть аккуратнее с "идеоматическими выражениями, и уменьшить громкость их звучания". Прекрасный был Человек и Капитан.


  спасибо за ещё один рассказ.
Вчера был год как дедушки нет (((

----------


## sailor56

Документальный фильм, снятый в 40-м промысловом рейсе кинооператором Одесской киностудии Николаем Луканевым.

----------


## plast

Большое спасибо за фильм.

----------


## SQUATER

> Познакомился с С.П. Медведевым в Севастополе в 1985, он принимал дела капитан-директора АКФ "Советская Украина", я молодой зелёный 4-мех. Стоял на суточной вахте. Медведев приехал и до представления экипажу одел робу и решил пройтись по судну вечером. Первая встреча была незабываемая, он "много нового узнал о себе и о том где он должен находится" (а первая встреча произошла после 23-00 в районе носовых цистерн пресной воды, а Капитан был в робе и видел я его впервые), после того как он представился, я решил, что карьера мореплавателя для меня завершена. Но Капитан об этом случае даже не вспомнил, только при случае (ремонтировали в рейсе носовую станцию горячей воды) он лично контролируя ход работ и слыша наши споры (как устранять поломку) - порекомендовал быть аккуратнее с "идеоматическими выражениями, и уменьшить громкость их звучания". Прекрасный был Человек и Капитан.


 
Отличный рассказ !!! +++++++++++++

----------


## vik19tor

Недавно разбирая вещи (прошло больше года как перебрались в Львов из Севастополя, а не ещё не полностью перебрали вещи ). Обнаружил неполную подшивку газеты "Китобой Украины" за 85-86г.г и фотографии за 84-86г.г. нашего котельного отделения . Кто знает есть музей китобойного промысла в Одессе, а если есть как с ними связаться?

----------


## plast

Ну так отсканируйте все и выложите здесь. Всем будет интересно и фото посмотреть и газеты почитать.




> Недавно разбирая вещи (прошло больше года как перебрались в Львов из Севастополя, а не ещё не полностью перебрали вещи ). Обнаружил неполную подшивку газеты "Китобой Украины" за 85-86г.г и фотографии за 84-86г.г. нашего котельного отделения . Кто знает есть музей китобойного промысла в Одессе, а если есть как с ними связаться?

----------


## sailor56

> Познакомился с С.П. Медведевым в Севастополе в 1985, он принимал дела капитан-директора АКФ "Советская Украина", я молодой зелёный 4-мех. Стоял на суточной вахте. Медведев приехал и до представления экипажу одел робу и решил пройтись по судну вечером. Первая встреча была незабываемая, он "много нового узнал о себе и о том где он должен находится" (а первая встреча произошла после 23-00 в районе носовых цистерн пресной воды, а Капитан был в робе и видел я его впервые), после того как он представился, я решил, что карьера мореплавателя для меня завершена. Но Капитан об этом случае даже не вспомнил, только при случае (ремонтировали в рейсе носовую станцию горячей воды) он лично контролируя ход работ и слыша наши споры (как устранять поломку) - порекомендовал быть аккуратнее с "идеоматическими выражениями, и уменьшить громкость их звучания". Прекрасный был Человек и Капитан.


 Тоже вспомнилось пару историй далекой молодости.
Китобаза "Советская Украина". Я - молодой штурман, год как с курсантской скамьи. Станислав Петрович - капитан-директор. На переходе в тропиках замечаю, что на вечерней вахте иногда заходит на мостик в распахнутой рубашке с коротким рукавом и шлепанцах. Начинаю тоже расслабляться, и приходить на вахту в тапочках, купленных недавно в ларьке китобазы. Как-то в один из приходов Станислава Петровича в подобном виде он как-то так странно на меня посмотрел и, не говоря ни слова, вышел. Через минут 5 слышу громогласный голос капитана с крыла мостика: "А ну иди сюда!!!"  Выхожу - стоит Станислав Петрович в той же рубашке с коротким рукавом, но заправленной в перетянутые ремнем джинсы. "Ты что,***(упоминается чья-то мама) в этих тапочках вахту на мостике несешь???" Мой взгляд тут же машинально падает на обувь капитана, а там вместо ожидаемых мною шлепанцев - завязанные на все шнурки полуботинки. "А ну бегом, переодеваться, и чтобы я тебя в этой***(прозвучал нехороший комплимент моим тапочкам) больше на мостике не видел!!!"  
**************************************************  ********************
Утренняя вахта. У левого борта какой-то рифер. Идет перегрузка мороженой рыбы на борт китобазы. На мостик поднимается только что проснувшийся Станислав Петрович.
Вопрос-ответ
Вопрос-ответ
Вопрос-ответ
Вопрос-ответа нет.
После того, как Станислав Петрович не получает ответа на заданный вопрос, я узнаю о себе много нового и интересного)))
Следующее утро
Вопрос-ответ
Вопрос-ответ
..................
Вроде как на все вопросы ответил. И сколько подъемов идет в минуту, и т.д. ... Но тут капитан, хитро сощурившись, спрашивает: "А какая температура в теле мороженой рыбы???"
Все!!! Нокаут!!! Уже готов выслушать про себя еще что-то новенькое.
Вместо громогласной тирады капитан улыбается и с укором произносит: "А надо знать!!!"
**************************************************  ********************
После очередного ремонта в Севастополе китобаза возвращается в Ильичевск. Возвращается рано утром, часа в четыре. Капитан дает распоряжение информировать диспетчера о времени подхода к приемному бую и предоставить лоцмана и буксиры.  В ответ раздается: "Так!! Советская Украина! Ваш причал сейчас занят. Поэтому следуйте на якорную стоянку.!" Тут берет трубку капитан, снова вызывает диспетчера и говорит: "Я повторяю информацию - Советская Украина в 04.30 подходит к приемному бую. Прошу предоставить лоцмана и буксиры к этому времени!" Диспетчер, почуяв неладное, уже нерешительно произносит: "Так это... Причал же занят..." На что капитан отвечает: "Ну так освобождай! Ты для чего там сидишь?" 
Позже я встретил этого диспетчера, который мне рассказал, что в порту был настоящий переполох - ночные перешвартовки и т.д. и т.п. ...

----------


## AG-ents

Легкий оффтоп. Наткнулся в инете на древний фильм про рейс норвежских китобоев !  Интересно, 1939 год однако !   :smileflag: 
http://www.filmarkivet.se/sv/Film/?m...est%26page%3D2

----------


## Bavenit

> Легкий оффтоп. Наткнулся в инете на древний фильм про рейс норвежских китобоев !  Интересно, 1939 год однако !  
> http://www.filmarkivet.se/sv/Film/?m...est%26page%3D2


 AG-ents, я Вас категорически приветствую! Замечательный, превосходный, потрясающий материал. Большое Вам спасибо! Положили бальзам на рану. С уважением, искренне Ваш Bavenit

----------


## AG-ents

> AG-ents, я Вас категорически приветствую! Замечательный, превосходный, потрясающий материал. Большое Вам спасибо! Положили бальзам на рану. С уважением, искренне Ваш Bavenit


 Я тоже рад, что вы нас не забываете !
Но почему ничего из своей морской жизни не рассказываете ? Скромничаете о себе, так о других людях или событиях поведайте плиз !   :smileflag:

----------


## Bavenit

> Я тоже рад, что вы нас не забываете !
> Но почему ничего из своей морской жизни не рассказываете ? Скромничаете о себе, так о других людях или событиях поведайте плиз !


 Уважаемый AG-ents, да и я бы рад, но совершенно нет здоровья. Слежу за Вами и радуюсь Вашим материалам, а писать тяжело. Я всегда с Вами со всеми. Bavenit

----------


## AG-ents

> Уважаемый AG-ents, да и я бы рад, но совершенно нет здоровья. Слежу за Вами и радуюсь Вашим материалам, а писать тяжело. Я всегда с Вами со всеми. Bavenit


 Держитесь Уважаемый Bavenit !

Если вам трудно сразу весь рассказ изложить, то вы в компьютере постепенно по эпизодам его запишите, а потом скопируйте и сюда закиньте !
Соберитесь и не скромничайте !
Вон капитан Ильичевского торгового порта Станислав Незавитин бодрячком бегает и на пенсию не собирается ! В честь него уже и буксир "Базальт" переименовали, чтобы с почестями спровадить, а он не сдается и гоняет молодых, дает всем перцу !!!
Здоровья Вам Bavenit !
И жду морскую историю ...   :smileflag:

----------


## Bavenit

> Держитесь Уважаемый Bavenit !
> 
> Если вам трудно сразу весь рассказ изложить, то вы в компьютере постепенно по эпизодам его запишите, а потом скопируйте и сюда закиньте !
> Соберитесь и не скромничайте !
> Вон капитан Ильичевского торгового порта Станислав Незавитин бодрячком бегает и на пенсию не собирается ! В честь него уже и буксир "Базальт" переименовали, чтобы с почестями спровадить, а он не сдается и гоняет молодых, дает всем перцу !!!
> Здоровья Вам Bavenit !
> И жду морскую историю ...


 
Увы, мой друг AG-ents! Каждому своё. У меня и "Базальта" нет. Спасибо за моральную поддержку. Две строки, а устал как лошадь Пржевальского.

----------


## kursiv

2 AG-ents.
Извиняюсь за офтоп, но разве "Базальт" (финская постройка) не приписан к порту Южный?

----------


## sailor56

> 2 AG-ents.
> Извиняюсь за офтоп, но разве "Базальт" (финская постройка) не приписан к порту Южный?


 Прошу прощения, что вмешиваюсь, но был свидетелем прощания с "Базальтом" в Южном...
http://http://www.korabli.eu/blogs/novosti/morskie-novosti/buksir-ledovogo-klassa-voshel

http://www.04868.com.ua/news/592517

----------


## kursiv

sailor56, спасибо.
(в середине 90-х я работал в п. Южный в портофлоте, а мой дядька был на "Базальте" стармехом).

----------


## AG-ents

> 2 AG-ents.
> Извиняюсь за офтоп, но разве "Базальт" (финская постройка) не приписан к порту Южный?


 "Базальт" в Ильичевск перетянул Крук, как только стал там начальником

----------


## bubosik

Здравствуйте. Приятно видеть что про "АНтарктику" кто-то помнит. Я дочь Купко Михаила Николаевича, работал всю жизнь в Антарктике, на должности механик-наставника по холодильным установкам. Надеюсь его еще помнят, ему было бы наверное приятно.

----------


## kursiv

*bubosik*, я хорошо помню Вашего отца - мы вместе были на супертраулере "Тропосфера" в его 12 промысловом рейсе (1984-1985 гг), Михаил был рефмехаником, а я у него рефмашинистом.
Но почему Вы пишете о нем в прошедшем времени?

----------


## bubosik

Хорошо-будет рад)

----------


## kursiv

ГОСРЫБАГЕНТСТВО ХОЧЕТ РАСПРОДАТЬ УКРАИНСКИЙ ОКЕАНИЧЕСКИЙ ФЛОТ
http://ubr.ua/market/industrial/gosrybagentstvo-hochet-rasprodat-ukrainskii-okeanicheskii-flot-389697

----------


## BUSZ

> ГОСРЫБАГЕНТСТВО ХОЧЕТ РАСПРОДАТЬ УКРАИНСКИЙ ОКЕАНИЧЕСКИЙ ФЛОТ


 ну да, не добили же, ещё последние 4 надо продать.....
не по зубам содержать океанический флот, просто не по зубам...

----------


## Antique

А нужны ли эти четыре судна нам? Они же совсем старые.

----------


## kursiv

> А нужны ли эти четыре судна нам? Они же совсем старые.


 Вопрос риторический...
Актуальнее другое: "ГОСРЫБАГЕНТСТВО ОРГАНИЗУЕТ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ РЫБОЛОВЕЦКОГО ФЛОТА"
http://ubr.ua/finances/macroeconomics-ukraine/gosrybagentstvo-organizuet-obnovlenie-ryboloveckogo-flota-371203

----------


## BUSZ

> Вопрос риторический...
> Актуальнее другое: "ГОСРЫБАГЕНТСТВО ОРГАНИЗУЕТ ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ РЫБОЛОВЕЦКОГО ФЛОТА"
> http://ubr.ua/finances/macroeconomics-ukraine/gosrybagentstvo-organizuet-obnovlenie-ryboloveckogo-flota-371203


 на безрыбье и рак рыба

хоть и не океанические, но новые будут

----------


## Walera-VMF

где то читал что по новым законам если страна не подтверждает вылов в определенном р-не Мирового океана в течение ряда последних лет то "идет насовсем на вылет" с этих промысловых р-нов. Так что не Конкуренты ли "попросили" это Госрыбагенство напрямую или через МВФ...

----------


## BUSZ

> где то читал что по новым законам если страна не подтверждает вылов в определенном р-не Мирового океана в течение ряда последних лет то "идет насовсем на вылет" с этих промысловых р-нов. Так что не Конкуренты ли "попросили" это Госрыбагенство напрямую или через МВФ...


 тогда вопросов вообще нет.....

----------


## kursiv

> тогда вопросов вообще нет.....


 Нет, вопросы как раз есть:
- "новые законы" - с каких пор вошли в силу?
- что это за законы: национальные или международные?
- "последних лет" - это сколько в количественном измерении?
- "насовсем" - на все время существования государства?
- кому это Украина сейчас составляет такую мощную конкуренцию в Мировом океане, что ситуация вынудила пойти на подкуп такого монстра как наше Госрыбагенство, причем "через МВФ"? Не слишком ли много суеты?

----------


## BUSZ

ну уж сильную конкуренцию аж 4 судна составить не могут, а так чтобы не телемпались под ногами, так вполне
законы наверняка международные, конечно (национальные имеете в виду прибрежных государств?)
было бы интересно увидеть их, но это вряд ли что-то поменяет по сути вопроса

----------


## kursiv

Вспомнил...
Один мой одноклассник, закончивший одесскую "Рыбку", рассказывал...
Кто-то из выпускников его группы получил распределение на Курилы в контору под названием "Невельская База активного рыболовства".
И это слово "активная" вызвало море подначек с лейтмотивом: ну у нас все понятно - спустил трал и кури себе, а у тебя, значит, надо активно  удочкой махать?!

https://www.youtube.com/embed/D65Pf0v9M50

----------


## Walera-VMF

> Нет, вопросы как раз есть:
> - "новые законы" - с каких пор вошли в силу?
> - что это за законы: национальные или международные?
> - "последних лет" - это сколько в количественном измерении?
> - "насовсем" - на все время существования государства?
> - кому это Украина сейчас составляет такую мощную конкуренцию в Мировом океане, что ситуация вынудила пойти на подкуп такого монстра как наше Госрыбагенство, причем "через МВФ"? Не слишком ли много суеты?


 Господа ответ прост -РЫБЫ СТАЛО СОВСЕМ МАЛО. Потому и с=рака в драку. И не стоит удивляться когда речь идет об уменьшившихся ресурсах. Затем убирают что законы рынка гласят о том что сначала убивают как раз МЕЛКИХ КОНКУРЕНТОВ а уж потом дерутся крупные. Так что никаких противоречий нет.

Закон кстати МЕЖДУНАРОДНЫЙ. Специально не запоминал но по памяти - если не подтверждаешь лов рыбы в данном р-не последние пять лет "идешь навылет".

----------


## Pravdist



----------


## Pravdist

> bubosik, я хорошо помню Вашего отца - мы вместе были на супертраулере "Тропосфера" в его 12 промысловом рейсе (1984-1985 гг), Михаил был рефмехаником, а я у него рефмашинистом.
> Но почему Вы пишете о нем в прошедшем времени?


 Был на Тропосфере в 1978-1979. Стас был рефмехаником, а я у него рефмашинистом. Послали на Кергелен из Тихого, по дороге наткнулись на метровую ставриду(на широте Чили), так там и остались. Весёлое было время! Всю рыбу за борт и настраиваться на филе. Забились филе, баз _нету_, бункера,_нету_! Месяц простоя в Кальяо и всё равно заработали неплохо! Тропосфере принадлежит честь открытия нового района промысла!

----------


## plast

> Был на Тропосфере в 1978-1979. Стас был рефмехаником, а я у него рефмашинистом. Послали на Кергелен из Тихого, по дороге наткнулись на метровую ставриду(на широте Чили), так там и остались. Весёлое было время! Всю рыбу за борт и настраиваться на филе. Забились филе, баз _нету_, бункера,_нету_! Месяц простоя в Кальяо и всё равно заработали неплохо! Тропосфере принадлежит честь открытия нового района промысла!


 Что вот это и все? А кто еще что то интересное расскажет и по подробнеею Мне интересно.

----------


## kursiv

> Что вот это и все? А кто еще что то интересное расскажет и по подробнеею Мне интересно.


 О ком? О чем? 
Перед этим постом есть еще 67 страниц текста и фотографий - и все "интересное" и все "по-подробному" - Вам будет интересно.

----------


## AG-ents

Кто-то знает историю этого судна - у румын вроде таких не было ? 
Сейчас типа научник и будет летом работать в Черном море :
http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/...el:MARE_NIGRUM

*Уникальное научно-исследовательское судно зашло в Одесский порт (фото)*
23 мая 2016 



http://trassae95.com/all/news/2016/05/23/unikaljnoe-sudno-zashlo-v-odesskij-port-foto-31207.html

----------


## ОМУРП

это румынский атлантик http://www.soviet-trawler.narod.ru/pages/ussr/list_of_atlantic.html

----------


## ОМУРП

может у кого есть фото супера Максима Хомякова выставте

----------


## Боцман-О

*Pravdist*, пост *1339*

"freeo (Немного фото из Йемена) почему бы вам не брать ссылку с увеличением? Зачем загромождать страницу такими огромными фотографиями. Да и планы можно выбирать общие....."     пост 1193 (!?)

Стареем?)))

----------


## Antique

Меня не меньше удивляет, зачем в цитате оставлять такие огромные фотографии.

----------


## kursiv

> *Pravdist*, пост *1339*
> 
> "freeo (Немного фото из Йемена) почему бы вам не брать ссылку с увеличением? Зачем загромождать страницу такими огромными фотографиями. Да и планы можно выбирать общие....."     пост 1193 (!?)
> 
> Стареем?)))


 Почти по Маяковскому: 
_Изводишь
        единого слова ради
тысячи тонн
           словесной руды.
Но как
      испепеляюще
                 слов этих жжение..._

----------


## freeo

разве это горомные фотографии?
стандарт до 800 пикселей
я канешна извиняюсь но у меня на экране это выглядит так:

----------


## Боцман-О

*freeo* , это не в твой огород...)))). На 67-й странице посмотри фото от *Pravdist*(а)!

----------


## freeo

Pravdist> как собачку зовут?

----------


## nvaleriy



----------


## freeo

> Вложение 11295407Вложение 11295405


 Раритет

----------


## kursiv

Предложение: посильно попытаться противостоять энтропии этой ветке Форума... 
И С ДНЕМ РЫБАКА всех, что ли...

----------


## AG-ents

C Днюхой !!!   :smileflag: 

ps
А холода сегодня кстати собирались в Рыбке ...

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем хорошей "юшки" сегодня и праздного настроя! Побольше счастья и чтобы здоровье не подвело! Молодежи - руки из плечей, а зрелым людям - любимых лиц рядом! С нашим днем всех, с Днем Рыбака!

----------


## LanaLeto

Cамого доброго вечера всем постояльцам и гостям темы !
С профессиональным и таким душевным праздником !
Пускай невод всегда будет полон, а если рыбы в нём окажется немного, то чтоб она непременно была Золотой

----------


## freeo

Поздравляю всех рыбаков с профессиональным праздником!!!!!!

----------


## BUSZ

Присоединюсь к поздравлениям! 
Здоровья, удачи в промысле и просто счастья!
_С праздником!_

----------


## Оппонент

> *bubosik*, я хорошо помню Вашего отца - мы вместе были на супертраулере "Тропосфера" в его 12 промысловом рейсе (1984-1985 гг), Михаил был рефмехаником, а я у него рефмашинистом.
> Но почему Вы пишете о нем в прошедшем времени?


 Миша Купко умер месяц тому ...

----------


## bubosik

> Миша Купко умер месяц тому ...


 22 апреля

----------


## Pravdist

https://youtu.be/JP9B-ET1SPA " frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>
Свеженький ролик! Дождь ещё идёт!
https://youtu.be/JP9B-ET1SPA

----------


## Чудный день

Здравствуйте, ищу расчетный отдел Антарктики для оформления пенсии отцу. Кто может подсказать, обзвонила весь город, не могу найти контактов.

----------


## AG-ents

> Здравствуйте, ищу расчетный отдел Антарктики для оформления пенсии отцу. Кто может подсказать, обзвонила весь город, не могу найти контактов.


 Полистайте странички назад - тут уже поднимали этот вопрос

----------


## REFIK

> Здравствуйте, ищу расчетный отдел Антарктики для оформления пенсии отцу. Кто может подсказать, обзвонила весь город, не могу найти контактов.


 Вам сюда     http://omr.gov.ua/departments/239

----------


## AG-ents

Хоть это и не судно Антарктики, но кое-что еще про РС-300 № 097

Печально, попались на сигаретах, хотя не исключено, что они на нелегалов метили ...   

http://www.odin.tc/mbnew/read.asp?articleID=1529
http://www.odin.tc/mbnew/read.asp?articleID=1531

----------


## 5tak

Приветствую всех дважды моряков,давно слежу за этой темой,все собирался написать но как то увы... Мой отец, Пятак Сан Саныч,практически всю жизнь проработал в конторе штурманом.Помню всех его друзей,все рассказы о работе ,и трепетно храню память о нем и о его работе.работал он на СРТМ ах. Есть дома много сувениров и фотографий -все что возили моряки в те годы из рейсов и сувениры из Пальмаса . Все это храню,это большая ценность для меня. Спасибо рыбаки за эту тему ! Всех с наступающим Новым Годом.

----------


## AG-ents

> Приветствую всех дважды моряков,давно слежу за этой темой,все собирался написать но как то увы... Мой отец, Пятак Сан Саныч,практически всю жизнь проработал в конторе штурманом.Помню всех его друзей,все рассказы о работе ,и трепетно храню память о нем и о его работе.работал он на СРТМ ах. Есть дома много сувениров и фотографий -все что возили моряки в те годы из рейсов и сувениры из Пальмаса . Все это храню,это большая ценность для меня. Спасибо рыбаки за эту тему ! Всех с наступающим Новым Годом.


 Спасибо , и Вам всего самого наилучшего !
Вы бы хоть парочку фоток выложили - и людям интересно, и память об отце.   :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

Что-то тема глохнет.

В России больше кнутом , чем пряником пряником, но заложили постройку 8 новых судов !   :smileflag: 

*Конкретный пацан*
Friday, December 23, 2016

Вроде бы давно уже до лампочки российские судоходные дела, но вот наткнулся случайно на развернутое интервью главного судостроителя и судоремонтника России, главы ОСК Алексея Рахманова, Коммерсанту (http://kommersant.ru/doc/3178097), и не удержался. Шедевр!

Как я уже писал, у наших высокопоставленных самых эффективных менеджеров в мире давно уже выработался особый, характерный стиль рекламы самих себя и интервью, которые они раздают средствам массовой информации. Это роль такого крутого и конкретного мужика или пацана от конкретной сохи или конкретного станка, который конкретно делает конкретное мужское дело, и конкретно говорит. Требуется, чтобы в интервью была масса каких-то, желательно очень специфических, терминов и понятий, куча вроде как фактов, масса вроде как деталей, в которых утонет с ходу любой посторонний, если только он не понимает в данной теме. Яркие представители этого конкретного племени – Галушка и Трутнев, наши как бы так сказать чтобы под статью не угодить, высокодуховные наместники на ДВ. Их речи и интервью недоступны для простого прочтения, там мгновенно тонешь в невообразимом количестве инвестиций и проектов, которые вот-вот, вот уже, вот прямо за окном, несут ДВ счастье и процветание. Их, правда, так и нет (и НИКОГДА не будет), но кого это смущает, кто им их слова напомнит, и попросит объясниться?

Вот знакомьтесь, еще один конкретный, глава ОСК Рахманов. В интервью огромное количество отборной специфики и всяких деталей и деталек, которые пойди проверь. Человек в жизни своей не имел никакого отношения к судостроению, два года тому назад его на это судостроение двинули, и посмотрите, как чешет, подлец, как погрузился в тему! Гений! За два года так освоить совершенно чужой тебе предмет, это ж не мы лапти, это элита! Я вроде как хоть что-то, но знаю про судостроение и ремонт, но с ходу заблудился и утонул. Куда мне до глубин и до высот главы ОСК. 
Но вот бряк, наткнулся на три – всего три – куска его интервью, и восторг и восхищение его потрясающими способностями и глубоким знанием своего дела сменились чувством глубокого омерзения. Ожидаемого, впрочем. Это всего три куска! А можно по каждому абзацу пройтись, и почему-то уверен, наковыряется еще больше всяких несуразиц.

Идем по этим кускам, но сначала о характере судостроения:

Военные программы составляют около 75–80%. 

То есть 75-80 процентов деятельной суеты ОСК не имеют никакого отношения к производству материальных благ, к подъему экономики, созиданию и процветанию. Это чистейший убыток, сопоставимый, или превосходящий, расходы на всякие мини-войны, вроде сирийской, скажем. Расклад простой – в условиях, когда у РФ нет никаких трезвых базовых определений к ВМФ и его строительству; нет понятия, что надо; где главные угрозы и есть ли они вообще, и какие силы требуются, чтобы этим угрозам противостоять; нет честной оценки своих возможностей, а есть только неумеренные амбиции, то строят что могут, числом поболе, на страх врагу и на радость своему населению. Это бездумное швыряние денег в никуда, в небытие.  

Переходим к чему-то, вроде бы полезному и нужному, к гражданскому судостроению.

Строительство рыболовного флота:

Мы уже приступили к строительству восьми рыболовных судов. К этой работе подключились Хабаровский судостроительный завод, прибалтийский завод «Янтарь», Выборгский судостроительный завод, «Северная верфь». Теперь на повестке дня уже другая проблема: количество свободных стапельных мест катастрофически сокращается.
…постановление, регулирующее выделение инвестиционных квот для рыбаков, автоматически подхлестнуло отрасль к новым заказам. Сейчас мы имеем обратную проблему: не мы к ним стучимся в дверь с просьбой сделать заказ на строительство новых судов. В некоторых случаях, когда судно нужно уже в 2018 году, мы вынуждены отказывать из-за отсутствия свободных мощностей и вести диалог о том, как эту загрузку равномерно распределить...

Бурный успех, рыбаки ломятся в очереди за заказами! Однако выясняется, что по факту, не ломятся, а их туда, в эту очередь, ломами и палками квот гонят. Там и сям звучали и звучат писки и даже вопли от рыболовной отрасли – не надо им все это счастье, под угрозой лишения квот их заставляют заказывать суда, который или вовсе им не нужны, или не нужны по таким ценам, срокам и качеству. Ну то есть, в бурные годы революции и Гражданской войны с продразверсткой, это дело называли «грабь награбленное». В не менее бурные годы коллективизации это называли «раскулачиванием». Сейчас все-таки 21-й век, нанотехнологии и эффективные менеджеры на дворе, поэтому грабеж и принудиловку обзывают звучным «инвестиционные квоты». Вот вам и весь эффективный менеджмент, на который рыбаки прут, как кальмары на свет. Прут, куда деваться. Или уходи из дела, или иди к эффективному и высокодуховному государственному деятелю, делись сука, своей неправедной заначкой.

Амурский судостроительный завод:

Журналист: — Ремонтные мощности у ОСК на Дальнем Востоке остались?
Эффективный менеджер Рахманов: — Мы совершенно спокойно можем выполнять ремонт практически всех кораблей и судов на стапеле и в эллингах Амурского судостроительного завода.
Я его совершенное спокойствие в выполнении ремонта трижды перечитал. Я тщательно сплюнул и даже почистил зубы, но гнусное послевкусие не проходит. Я родился и вырос в Комсомольске-на-Амуре, где этот завод и находится. Я занимался в его яхт-клубе, и все лето проводил, рассекая на своем Финне рядом с заводом, половина моих приятелей по школе ушла на этот завод работать. Какой там ремонт чего?! Интересно, наш этот эффективный главный судоремонтник попытался выяснить разницу между ремонтом автомобиля (они ведь до судостроения крутил чего-то в автомобильной сфере) и судна, или считает, что это несущественно? Ну как вообще понимать то, что несет наш эффективный и конкретный? Любой дальневосточник, имеющий отношение к судоходству, сможет сказать, где какие СРЗ находятся, и он страшно удивится, если ему поведать про самый главный СРЗ в ДВ регионе. Он как и я, сплюнет, махнет рукой на заявившего этакое, и пойдет себе дальше, громко ругаясь. 
Я ничего не понимаю. Может, на ЗЛК (так он раньше назывался) все изменилось? Может, там чередой идут суда на ремонт, невзирая на осенне-зимний период или низкую воду? Так напишите мне, пожалуйста, просветите, и я тут же извинюсь.

Ну и, наконец, главное. Про главную мечту нашего главного судостроителя. Вот она:

Самое главное и самое важное, что может увеличить объем заказов на российских верфях в десятки раз,— это реализация предложения Минтранса по использованию судов, работающих под российским флагом, для перевозки стратегических грузов, к которым относятся зерно, нефть, полезные ископаемые. Нам известно, что *ежегодный объем фрахта, который мы отдаем иностранным компаниям, превышает $100 млрд*. Если нефтеналивные суда, сухогрузы, зерновозы и так далее должны будут ходить под российским флагом, да еще и производиться в России, то большего — даже если я включу всю фантазию — мне у государства просить будет незачем.

Я не буду распинаться тут про саму эту идею (вывод всей грузовой базы на суда под флагом РФ), которую уверен, все-таки реализуют, про ее губительность для отечественных судоходства и судостроения в долгосрочном периоде, я много про это писал, и далеко не только я. Я только про одну маленькую цифрочку, про 100 миллиардов долларов – ежегодный объем фрахта. Откуда он ее взял, на каком стапеле или в каком начальственном кабинете увидел? Про эту паскудную идейку говорится уже много лет, и повторяю, уверен, что ее все-таки реализуют, но всегда и везде этот вот, не дающий покоя нашим кудесникам от менеджмента, фрахтовый рынок, оценивался в 4-6 миллиардов долларов. Попробуем поточнее:

… объем перевозок внешнеторговых грузов России морем возрос с 204 млн т в 1998 году до 450 млн т — в 2004-м. При этом за указанный срок увеличилась и стоимость фрахта на перевозку внешнеторговых грузов России: с $4 млрд до $7,5 млрд. Но величина фрахта, полученного именно российскими судоходными компаниями, в 2004 году составила $300 млн, то есть менее 5% общего объема фрахта за перевозку внешнеторговых грузов России.

Более свежих данных не нашел, но не думаю, что стоимость фрахта, 7.5 миллиарда, вдруг взяла, и ускакала к 100 миллиардам. Есть разница между 7, пусть 8, пусть 10 (хотя на самом деле, цифры разные в разных местах, но чаще всего встречались именно 4-6 миллиардов), и 100? Миллиардов? Долларов? Есть, или ее для эффективных менеджеров нет? Или они ее не ощущают? Или они не ощущают никакой ответственности, когда чего-то говорят?

Мне вспоминается знаменитая водородная торпеда, которую наше высокодуховное общество жаждет всадить в бок США, в Западное побережье, с тем, чтобы уничтожить там все живое, включая богомерзких американских детей и стариков. Пока вы ребята, исходите оргазмом сладостных мечтаний об этой торпеде и последствиях ее взрыва, в ваши бока, желудок, печень с почками, яйца и наконец, головенку (хотя ей как раз не страшно, она пустая), уже выстрелили целым веером торпед – высокоэффективных менеджеров, государственных людей, элиты и сливок несчастного российского общества. До водородной торпеды им все-таки, далековато, но они, каждый из них, совершенно точно далеко превосходят по разрушительной мощи бомбы, сброшенные на Хиросиму и Нагасаки. Эффект не такой мгновенный, но не менее, а более разрушительный, просто немного сдвинут по времени. Какое вам НАТО, какие США, какой мировой заговор закулисы, подстрекаемой рептилоидами? Вот эти эффективные и конкретные парни разрушают вернее любого НАТО и заговора. Не спасут ни стоимость нефти (а она все равно упадет, не бейте лбы в молитвах, напрасно только расшибете), ни снятие санкций, ни приход к власти в зловредной Европе пророссийских политиков.

И в заключение – посмотрите на фото Рахманова, а если не лень, посмотрите на фото других эффективных, вроде Трутнева. Готовый рекламный плакат для набора курсантов в школу молодого эффективного кидалы.



Войтенко Михаил
23 декабря 2016 г.
http://www.odin.tc/mbnew/read.asp?articleID=1571

----------


## kursiv

Какая-то здесь нестыкова: японская китобойная флотилия (3 единицы) и первый убитый кит за 2,5 года? Впрочем, возможно, это был первый их выход в море за это время (суда выглядят "как новый пятак"). 
http://www.bbc.com/ukrainian/news-38633866?ocid=socialflow_facebook

----------


## sailor56

Телепередача про историю китобойного флота в Одессе. 

https://youtu.be/3np_egn99l8

----------


## Оппонент

А сегодня оказывается День Рыбака! А в теме тихо. Неужели в Одессе рыбаки кончились? Не верю! Всех причастных с великим профессиональным праздником!
Ура!

----------


## shmidt-ua

> А сегодня оказывается День Рыбака! А в теме тихо. Неужели в Одессе рыбаки кончились? Не верю! Всех причастных с великим профессиональным праздником!
> Ура!


 Спасибо !  И Вам всего наилучшего !   :smileflag: 

Но, в Одесской "Рыбке" традиция встреч жива и вчера *все кто хотел*  пришел пообщался с однокашниками !   :smileflag:

----------


## Боцман-О

Всем доброй ночи. Только приехали из Стамбула. Поэтому хоть и запоздало, но с удовольствием поздравляю семьи Рыбаков с прошедшим праздником! Всем Здоровья и Стабильности по жизни, Счастья и родных, любимых лиц рядом!

----------


## AG-ents

> А сегодня оказывается День Рыбака! А в теме тихо. Неужели в Одессе рыбаки кончились? Не верю! Всех причастных с великим профессиональным праздником!
> Ура!


 Да вот представьте себе , что 2-е воскресенье июля по прежнему День Рыбака !   :smileflag: 

"Холода" вы мои "холода" !!!  



Вспомним молодость ! Ух !!! 



И посетили товарища, достав из холодильника запотевшую (значек на горлышке !   :smileflag:  ) ...

----------


## Боцман-О

Молодцы, парни. И это правильно. А у меня хоть и редкие встречи, но каждый раз как день Рыбака))).

----------


## kursiv

> Телепередача про историю китобойного флота в Одессе. 
> 
> https://youtu.be/3np_egn99l8


 Понравились гарпунеры, а Борщов выглядел скорее первым помощником, чем помощником по вопросам производства. 
Ну а Сурнина Сурниной бы не была, не взяв на себя роль второго ведущего передачи. Вначале она была вполне ортодоксальна, говорила очевидные и банальные вещи, но под конец передачи ее стало уводить в сторону личных впечатлений и на этом векторе она уже вплотную подошла к самой острой и совершенно не затронутой теме одесского китобойного промысла - работы в тропиках. Но тут девочка, исполняющая роль представителя наивного поколения правнуков китобоев, невольно сыграла роль первого помощника времен тех былинных - перебила своим вопросом Сурнину на самом интересном месте и зрителю так и не приоткрылась обратная сторона Эпоса.
А еще удивил один момент. В передаче были показаны кадры из фильма "Белая акация". И здесь мне было непонятно почему так стыдливо мелькнул там Соляник - именно мелькнул -  на мгновенье и с полностью закрытым биноклем лицом. А ведь это был 1957 год, его апогей, а до Сахнина оставалось еще целых восемь лет.

----------


## Якубов Харис

Здраствуйте! Посмотрел передачу, получил большое уловольствие, нахлынули воспоминания. Я ходил на Сов Украине в 38 рейсе (1983-84 г.г.) в составе научной экспедиции. Теперь я далеко, в Москве. Но был бы рад и был бы очень благодарен, если бы кто-то из одесситов передал привет от меня Пете Корлюку, мы дружили с ним в те времена. Может, он вспомнит меня и захочет пообщаться. Заранее спасибо за понимание. Якубов Харис [email protected]

----------


## AG-ents

*Херсонскую "Рыбтюльку" планируют присоединить к морской академии*



Херсонское мореходное училище рыбной промышленности, которое горожане ласково называют «Рыбтюлькою», оказалось в непростой ситуации. Напомним, в 2006 году учебное заведение сделали структурным подразделением Керченского Государственного морского технологического университета. Крымская ситуация привела к тому, что херсонское училище, как говорится, отправились в свободное плавание. Что будет с ним дальше - неизвестно. На проблему мгновенно отреагировал один из выпускников училища, нынешний исполняющий обязанности городского головы Владимир Миколаенко...

Об этом в сюжете ВТВ Плюс.
http://khersonline.net/novosti/obrazovanie/23950-hersonskuyu-rybtyulku-planiruyut-prisoedinit-k-morskoy-akademii.html

----------


## kursiv

Случайно узнал, что недавно, 21 июля 2017 года, умер Сергей Григорьевич Чепижко (китобой, капитан "Гарпунера Прокопенко", капитан-дублер "Востока"). 
У меня с Чепижко на этой ветке Форума была личная переписка по различным моментам из истории одесского китобойного промысла.

----------


## shmidt-ua

*Google поможет отслеживать рыболовецкие суда* 

Любой человек, имеющий доступ в Интернет и все, кто любит морепродукты, в скором времени будут иметь возможность отслеживать коммерческие рыболовные траулеры по всему миру, при помощи он-лайн системы, которая по ожиданиям разработчиков, поможет достичь целей обеспечения устойчивого рыболовства и прекратить перелов рыбы.

Миллионы людей зависят от промысла рыбы. Рыба, один из многих видов морепродуктов массового потребления, имеет жизненно важное значение для растущего населения мира, численность которого по прогнозам, достигнет 9,7 млрд. человек к 2050г. Но чрезмерный вылов рыбы уменьшает запасы рыбных ресурсов, а незаконная ее добыча грозит ограничением доступности людей к данному продукту питания во многих бедных странах, говорится в последних отчетах ООН. 

Международная организация по защите океанов «Oceana» вместе с Google и SkyTruth – некоммерческой организацией,  использующей воздушные и спутниковые изображения для отслеживания изменений в ландшафте, в ближайшее время запустят технологическую инициативу освещения глобальной промысловой деятельности Global Fishing Watch. Общественные, неправительственные организации и местные власти смогут использовать эту систему для мониторинга береговых линий и морских заповедных зон, вести наблюдение за отдельными судами в режиме реального времени и отслеживать действия рыболовецких судов под конкретным флагом. Global Fishing Watch будет особенно полезна для таких стран, как Мадагаскар, которые имеют ограниченные ресурсы для патрулирования и мониторинга собственных береговых линий.

«В настоящее время для более чем 450 млн. человек во всем мире океан является основным источником пищи, а это значит, что 450 миллионов приемов пищи в день находятся под угрозой. Для того, чтобы решить проблему перелова, включая незаконный вылов рыбы, мы хотим создать прозрачность в океанах», – сказал Лассе Густавссон, исполнительный директор представительства «Oceana» в Европе. 

«Введение системы Global Fishing Watch особенно актуально, так как 6 июня 2016г. вступило в силу Соглашение о мерах государства порта по предупреждению, сдерживанию и ликвидации незаконного, несообщаемого и нерегулируемого промысла, что позволяет стране блокировать промысловые суда, подозреваемые в незаконном вылове рыбы. Это будет ключевым фактором в борьбе международного сообщества против незаконной эксплуатации биоресурсов океанов и морей», – прокомментировали представители Продовольственной и сельскохозяйственной организации (FAO).
http://мимо.com.ua/news/273-google-pomozhet-otslezhivat-ryboloveckie-suda.html

----------


## kursiv

Николаев спускает на воду БМРТ "Бухта Соколовская": 
http://uprom.info/news/ships/chornomorskiy-sudnobudivniy-zavod-pobuduvav-velikiy-morozilniy-ribolovetskiy-trauler/

----------


## Michael300

> Приветствую всех дважды моряков,давно слежу за этой темой,все собирался написать но как то увы... Мой отец, Пятак Сан Саныч,практически всю жизнь проработал в конторе штурманом.Помню всех его друзей,все рассказы о работе ,и трепетно храню память о нем и о его работе.работал он на СРТМ ах. Есть дома много сувениров и фотографий -все что возили моряки в те годы из рейсов и сувениры из Пальмаса . Все это храню,это большая ценность для меня. Спасибо рыбаки за эту тему ! Всех с наступающим Новым Годом.


 Сан Саныча я помню хорошо. Мы с ним работали в составе подменного экипажа РМТ "Лиман", на котором я позже ушел в рейс. Тогда он был озабочен здоровьем дочери, что-то у нее с позвоночником было. Капитаном на ремонте был Николай Павлович Дрогин. Это примерно, 89 год. Последние два года я занимаюсь записями всех своих приключений, которых набралось изрядно, только в "Антарктике" проработал 15 лет. Если кто заинтересуется, дам сноску на сайт.

----------


## AG-ents

> Последние два года я занимаюсь записями всех своих приключений, которых набралось изрядно, только в "Антарктике" проработал 15 лет. Если кто заинтересуется, дам сноску на сайт.


 Конечно давайте, ведь тема для этого и создана !
Но чтобы не обвинили в рекламе своего сайта, а также иметь представление о качестве материала желательно выложить несколько самых интересных по Вашему мнению эпизодов.   :smileflag:

----------


## Боцман-О

Сноску в студию! Всем дня доброго.

----------


## sailor56

https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net...6e&oe=5ACFF89A

----------


## bubosik

Michael300, а давайте сноску, хоть бы и в личку. Буду благодарна

----------


## Боцман-О

> https://scontent-frt3-2.xx.fbcdn.net...6e&oe=5ACFF89A


 Печально, но факт. Вот они какие, северные олени((((.

----------


## 5tak

> Сан Саныча я помню хорошо. Мы с ним работали в составе подменного экипажа РМТ "Лиман", на котором я позже ушел в рейс. Тогда он был озабочен здоровьем дочери, что-то у нее с позвоночником было. Капитаном на ремонте был Николай Павлович Дрогин. Это примерно, 89 год. Последние два года я занимаюсь записями всех своих приключений, которых набралось изрядно, только в "Антарктике" проработал 15 лет. Если кто заинтересуется, дам сноску на сайт.


 Спасибо за отзыв,да действительно все так и было. Дрогина хорошо помню,такой кремезный мужик был,бывал у нас дома пару раз.Я бы тоже воспоминания почитал.Хоть моряком и не стал,но все детство и юность прошли среди них,приятно будет вспомнить.

----------


## BUSZ

> Michael300, а давайте сноску, хоть бы и в личку. Буду благодарна


 присоединюсь к просьбе)
заранее спасибо!

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Сан Саныча я помню хорошо. Мы с ним работали в составе подменного экипажа РМТ "Лиман", на котором я позже ушел в рейс. Тогда он был озабочен здоровьем дочери, что-то у нее с позвоночником было. Капитаном на ремонте был Николай Павлович Дрогин. Это примерно, 89 год. Последние два года я занимаюсь записями всех своих приключений, которых набралось изрядно, только в "Антарктике" проработал 15 лет. Если кто заинтересуется, дам сноску на сайт.


 Моя бабушка оказалась с ним по соседству ...  
Кто знает почему у него китобоец "Дерзкий" на памятнике ? Он с него начал ходить в моря или капитаном на нем стал ?

----------


## plast

Присоединяюсь тоже.

----------


## plast

Global Fishing Watch  уже работает.

----------


## КапитанскаяДочка

Всем здравствуйте! 
Я дочка капитана-директора "Советской Украины" Чернец Игоря Ивановича. К сожалению, папы нет уже 5 лет, но я безумно хочу поделиться его стихотворением. Он по-настоящему любил своё дело.

Дорогие мои капитаны! 
Вы Колумбы и Магелланы.
И пускай вас никто не просит, 
Вас судьба по просторам носит.
Носит словно листок опавший,
Ветром северным погняя,
То на юг, то опять на север
Только сути своей не меняя.
Вам не нравится твердь земная,
Вам милей неустойчивость палуб,
Когда море ревёт как зверь-
Это лучше, чем тихая заводь.
Когда кланется судно волне,
А в ответ она бьёт и кидает,
Как споткнувшись о кочку во тьме
Судно стонет и громко вздыхает.
То железо берёт на себя
Ваши муки мятежной души
И волненье на брызги дробя
Рассыпает их в звонкой тиши.
Только руки слегка выдают,
Что сжимают привычно штурвал,
Мелкой дрожью по дереву бьют,
Вычисляя девятый вал.
И виски ваши ветром побелены,
На лице залегают морщины,
Что исхожено вами немерено,
Так устроены эти мужчины.
Дорогие мои капитаны,
Это вам подражают мальчишки,
Потому что романтику моря
Не заменят прочтённые книжки.

----------


## Bavenit

Очень сожалею, что не узнал вовремя об уходе Сергея Григорьевича. У меня, как и у Kursiv, было много тёплых страниц на Форуме с ним. Знакомы мы были по АКФ "Советская украина" ещё тогда, когда Сергей Григорьевич был 4-м помощником капитана КБ .Светлая и вечная память о Китобое-это его позывной. Искренне Ваш Бавенит.

----------


## Bavenit

> Почти по Маяковскому: 
> _Изводишь
>         единого слова ради
> тысячи тонн
>            словесной руды.
> Но как
>       испепеляюще
>                  слов этих жжение..._


 Уважаемые граждане, потомки! роясь в сегодняшнем, окаменевшем дерьме
Изучая наших дней потёмки вы , возможно, вспомните и обо мне
И скажет ваш учёный, кроя эрудицией вопросов рой, дескать был такой певец кипячёный
И ярый враг воды сырой.......

----------


## Bavenit

> Cамого доброго вечера всем постояльцам и гостям темы !
> С профессиональным и таким душевным праздником !
> Пускай невод всегда будет полон, а если рыбы в нём окажется немного, то чтоб она непременно была Золотой


    LanaLeto, а как поживает мой учитель Анатолий Васильевич? Привет ему большой!

----------


## sailor56

Добыча рыбы в современных условиях. 
Возможно, ролик будет интересен тем, у кого рыбный промысел и все, что с ним связано,остались в далеких, либо не очень, воспоминаниях.
Почему-то уже  который раз не удается вставить видео напрямую, и приходится демонстрировать его только через ссылку...
https://youtu.be/gD7k4A-ws3s

https://youtu.be/gD7k4A-ws3s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

----------


## AG-ents

Печально... однако на те деньги что выделяет государство нормально кормить приезжих на стационаре и малообеспеченных (сироты, многодетные) невозможно, да еще и кухонные работники норовят идти домой не с пустыми руками !

*Аудиторы выявили крупные финансовые нарушения в Одесском мореходном училище рыбной промышленности*

24 января 2018 | 19:36 | 0
Аудиторы во время ревизии Государственного высшего учебного заведения "Одесское мореходное училище рыбной промышленности имени Алексея Соляника" выявили финансовые нарушения, которые привели к потерям на сумму 860 тыс. грн. Об этом сообщили в Южном офисе Государственной аудиторской службы Украины.

Ревизия охватила период деятельности училища с 1 октября 2015 по 31 октября 2017 года.

Как выяснили аудиторы, с 2016 по сентябрь 2017 года за счет средств общего фонда заведения было оплачено питание курсантов, обучающихся на контрактной основе. Сумма этого нарушения составляет 521 тыс. грн.

Еще ряд нарушений допущено из-за необоснованной выплаты надбавок и доплат, лишней выплаты зарплаты в период отпусков, завышения должностных окладов работникам училища, что вместе с уплатой единого социального взноса составило почти 184 тыс. грн.

Среди других выявленных нарушений: излишне проведенные расходы на питание курсантов льготной категории – 85 тыс. грн., безосновательное покрытие расходов арендаторов – 24 тыс. грн., оплата подрядчикам завышенных выполненных ремонтно-строительных работ – 42 тыс. грн.

Аудиторы за несоблюдение законодательства по финансовым вопросам составили протоколы об административном правонарушении на трех должностных лиц. Материалы ревизии переданы в полицию.
http://trassae95.com/all/news/2018/0...sti-43982.html

----------


## plast

Только один траулер Кореиз под украинским флагом работает сейчас в ЮЗА

----------


## BUSZ

> Только один траулер Кореиз под украинским флагом работает сейчас в ЮЗА


 пару лет назад было 3 http://www.fishindustry.net/fish-ind...2016-goda.html

----------


## Michael300

Прошу прощения за задержку. Все мои произведения находятся на сайте "проза.ру", часть и на других порталах. Начинал с того, что писал, что в голову взбредет, что вспомню, но постепенно воспоминания свои свел в систему. А я работал сначала в ЧМП, потом в "Антарктике" на РТМ, СРТМ, и РПК, и последние 25 лет под иностранными флагами. Потом мемуары надоели, и написал два повести о моряках "Приключения Одиссея" и "Под мальтийским флагом". Заканчиваю третью, это уже про любовь - "Новая жизнь". Меня зовут Михаил Бортников. Под этим именем и ищите, можно в Гугл. Буду рад всем читателям, а еще больше критике, но для того, чтобы писать рецензии. надо будет зарегистрироваться. А читать - без проблем. Всем коллегам огромный привет.
Дополнение: изменены ФИО только тех людей, неблаговидные поступки которых я описываю. Подавляющее большинство фамилий подлинные, так что найдете знакомых:Журавлева, Ромайского, Черната, Трушковского, Дробилко, Контаренко, и многих других.

----------


## BUSZ

> Прошу прощения за задержку. Все мои произведения находятся на сайте "проза.ру", часть и на других порталах. Начинал с того, что писал, что в голову взбредет, что вспомню, но постепенно воспоминания свои свел в систему. А я работал сначала в ЧМП, потом в "Антарктике" на РТМ, СРТМ, и РПК, и последние 25 лет под иностранными флагами. Потом мемуары надоели, и написал два повести о моряках "Приключения Одиссея" и "Под мальтийским флагом". Заканчиваю третью, это уже про любовь - "Новая жизнь". Меня зовут Михаил Бортников. Под этим именем и ищите, можно в Гугл. Буду рад всем читателям, а еще больше критике, но для того, чтобы писать рецензии. надо будет зарегистрироваться. А читать - без проблем. Всем коллегам огромный привет.
> Дополнение: изменены ФИО только тех людей, неблаговидные поступки которых я описываю. Подавляющее большинство фамилий подлинные, так что найдете знакомых:Журавлева, Ромайского, Черната, Трушковского, Дробилко, Контаренко, и многих других.


 Спасибо Вам!))

----------


## Michael300

Добрый день! Хочу поздравить всех с днём морского флота и с наступающим Днем Рыбака! Пишу заранее, так как хочу сообщить, что организатор ежегодных встреч работников объединения, Вера Григорьевна Князева, бывшая работница механико-судовой службы, собирает народ и в этом году. Место встречи - кафе "Семь футов" по улице академика Филатова, 27. Время сбора - 14 часов. Её телефон 097 12 31 979.
Звоните ей и дублируйте своё участие здесь.

----------


## AG-ents

> Добрый день! Хочу поздравить всех с днём морского флота и с наступающим Днем Рыбака! Пишу заранее, так как хочу сообщить, что организатор ежегодных встреч работников объединения, Вера Григорьевна Князева, бывшая работница механико-судовой службы, собирает народ и в этом году. Место встречи - кафе "Семь футов" по улице академика Филатова, 27. Время сбора - 14 часов. Её телефон 097 12 31 979.
> Звоните ей и дублируйте своё участие здесь.


 Спасибо !  И Вас с прошедшим и наступающим !   :smileflag: 

А холода и примкнувшие собираются в 12ч в Рыбке !
Объединиться бы ...

----------


## Боцман-О

4 Michael300. Всем день добрый. Михаил, спасибо за объявление, но ...  Я срочно вызван на приемку судна, где и нахожусь сейчас(((. С громадным удовольствием пришел бы на "сходку". Почему-то ежегодно в этот праздник меня носит "всё там же"((. Увы или и слава Богу. Всех с наступающим! Здоровья и "чтоб стоял у каждой хате")).

----------


## Michael300

Мужики, по просьбе ветеранской организации "Антарктики" размещаю следующее поздравление:
Дорогие Ветераны. Сердечно поздравляю вас и ваши семьи с Днем Рыбака! Здоровья, бодрости, духовного комфорта и оптимизма желаем вам на долгие годы. Пусть окрыляют вас сегодня морская закалка и трудное, но романтичное прошлое. Наша ветеранская организация создана в 2011 году. Пожалуйста, пополняйте наши ряды.
Председатель ветеранской организации ПАО "Антарктика" В.Г.Князева
Сообщаю телефонные номера для связиЖ
Мартыненко Анатолий Федорович - 067 519 36 83,
Елпатов Станислав Сергеевич - Одесса, 701 38-74,
Конотоп Дмитрий Федорович - Одесса, 67 81 28,
Контаренко Алексей Федорович- 097 460 69 56,
Гвозденко Сергей Петрович - 066 109 54 93
Чекан Федор Иванович - 097 506 47 10
Бортников Михаил Иванович - 067 489 33 06

----------


## Michael300

Вот так всегда. Как займу где-то очередь, так и стою крайний, за мной никого. Мужики, девушки, почему все попрятались? День Рыбака собрались отметить в кафе "? футов" на академика Филатова. Было человек 35. Я бейджики купил, и подписал, раздал. Иначе не узнать многих. Но было неплохо, договорились продолжать ежегодно. Теперь другая тема. Председатель ветеранского совета "Антарктики", Вера Князева, дама очень активная, но компьютером не владеет.  Весной этого года она опубликовала в "Вечерке" статью по поводу 90-летия Кирюхина. Я не китобой, и лично с ним не знаком. Но по ее просьбе разыскал в инете заметку и дублирую здесь, потому, что в ней половину текста занимают фамилии дорогих нам людей. Эаметка - в продолжении. А вы прочтете, хоть отпишитесь, что не зря старался.

----------


## Michael300

,Виват, капитан Кирюхин! Виват!
№15—16 (10570—10571) // 08 февраля 2018 г.
Виват, капитан Кирюхин! Виват!
Завтра, 9 февраля, исполняется 90 лет капитан-директору АКФ «Советская Украина» Герману Лаврентьевичу Кирюхину. Из 57 лет трудового стажа 43 года — море, 33 — Антарктика. Герман Лаврентьевич награжден орденами Ленина и Трудового Красного Знамени.
Дорогой наш юбиляр! С днем рождения! Мир прекрасен, интересен, пока рядом есть люди, которым можешь сказать — «А ты помнишь?».
Вы точно помните суровую Антарктику в стихах нашего поэта, капитана Владимира Ангелина:
Я вижу туманы над синими льдами,
Шторма и метели в суровом краю,
Где люди, как с братьями, сжились с ветрами,
Где каждый успех добывался в бою.
И там, где лишь тучи насупились в небе,
Как символ упорства, незримо встает
Родной китобоец, взлетевший на гребень,
В своем безудержном стремленье вперед!
Конечно, вам дорога память о тех, с кем вы пришли в Антарктику — капитан Кисс Д. Ф., старпом Касимов К. П., 2-й помощник капитана Ершов А. И., — на паровике китобойного судна «Слава-14», где кочегарил будущий старший механик Волошин И. Д., а старшим механиком был П. Д. Каминский. Всего же в том далеком 1953 году с китобазой «Слава» работало 15 китобойных судов-паровиков.
В том же 1953 году начинали свою антарктическую трудовую биографию капитаны:
Н. Д. Живора — боцман на к/с «Слава-2»; И. И. Крамаров, 3-й помощник капитана «Слава-5»; Н. П. Курсаков, 3-й помощник капитана к/с «Слава-6»; Д. И. Инцкирвели, 3-й помощник капитана к/с «Слава-7»;
А. А. Степаненко, 3-й помощник капитана к/с «Слава-10», и многие другие.
1956 год — к/с «Слава-8» (тоже паровик). Вы уже старпом под началом капитана Н. П. Дрогина, экипаж — 25 человек, гарпунер Г. А. Овсяников, 3-й помощник капитана В. И. Харалдин, радист В. И. Хабаров, старший механик А. Ф. Перминов, А. В. Анисимов (ваш одногодок) — ст. кочегар и другие. На промысле уже 18 китобойных судов с китобазой «Слава». Помните?
С 1958 года флотилия начинает пополняться дизель-электрическими китобойными судами отечественной постройки. И ваш первый рейс на дизель-электрическом к/с «Бравый-26» — 1959 год — капитан И. И. Завьялов (1914 года рождения), гарпунер А. Н. Золотов, А. М. Кочергин — матрос 1-го класса, старший механик А. Г. Прохоров, В. И. Пискунов — моторист 1-го класса. Всего 31 член экипажа!
В том же 1959 году вводится в эксплуатацию китобаза «Советская Украина» — ваше будущее детище — с припиской 19 китобойных судов; к китобазе «Слава» — 15 китобойных судов. Одесская китобойная громада!
Вступив на борт китобазы «Советская Украина» в 1968 году (рейс 1968—1969 гг.) заместителем капитан-директора по промыслу, в 1970 году вы становитесь капитан-директором, руководите работой флотилии 16 лет!
2000 год — выход на пенсию.
И так за годом год проходят чередою,
Но вы для нас по-прежнему в строю.
С душой открытой, светлой, молодою
Вы зрелость отмечаете свою!
Вы не щадили силы и здоровья, 
Работе отдаваясь до конца,
Не зря к вам переполнены любовью
Всех китобоев, ветеранов верные сердца.
Мы теплых слов и радости не прячем:
Живите, ветром юности дыша,
Пусть будет сердце щедрым и горячим
И не старится душа!!!
Эти строки Вячеслава Качурина отлично передали наши мысли и пожелания.
Но главное, Герман Лаврентьевич, 90 — это еще не предел для вас!
Живите, радуясь жизни, гордясь Прошлым и работая на Будущее: наши планы и подготовка правнука Гоши для принятия эстафеты морской династии Кирюхиных!

Вера КНЯЗЕВА. Председатель общественной организации ветеранов труда ПАО «Антарктика»

----------


## BUSZ

> Вот так всегда. Как займу где-то очередь, так и стою крайний, за мной никого. Мужики, девушки, почему все попрятались? День Рыбака собрались отметить в кафе "? футов" на академика Филатова. Было человек 35. Я бейджики купил, и подписал, раздал. Иначе не узнать многих. Но было неплохо, договорились продолжать ежегодно. Теперь другая тема. Председатель ветеранского совета "Антарктики", Вера Князева, дама очень активная, но компьютером не владеет.  Весной этого года она опубликовала в "Вечерке" статью по поводу 90-летия Кирюхина. Я не китобой, и лично с ним не знаком. Но по ее просьбе разыскал в инете заметку и дублирую здесь, потому, что в ней половину текста занимают фамилии дорогих нам людей. Эаметка - в продолжении. *А вы прочтете, хоть отпишитесь, что не зря старался*.


 разве такое может быть зря?!)
п.с. время сейчас отпускное, поэтому и заходят на форум мало))
спасибо Вам!

----------


## kursiv

> Вот так всегда. Как займу где-то очередь, так и стою крайний, за мной никого.


 Знакомое чувство... Но все же скорее субъективное, так что не поддавайтесь ему.
Я прочел, честное слово прочел... 
Знаете, это мне напомнило историю, которую любил рассказывать Зиновий Герд.
Гуляя как-то вечерним Киевом он увидел сценку, как одинокий курильщик выбрасывал свой окурок. 
Он его запустил шалобанным щелчком по красивой и очень длинной траектории в сторону урны. 
И его снаряд... попал в самый центр! 
Мужчина встрепенулся, глаза вспыхнули и он начал оглядываться, желая увидеть возможную реакцию возможных свидетелей. Но кругом никого не было (Герд был в отдалении и он на него не расчитывал).
Встрепенувшаяся было фигура курильщика стала заметно оплывать в свой прежний, нейтральный обрис. 
И тогда Герд заколотил себя руками в грудь и закричал:
- Я, я видел!

----------


## AG-ents

Думаю , курсантам Рыбки пригодится !

*Отмена «СПЕЦИАЛИСТА» снизит уровень подготовки украинских моряков ? (МНЕНИЕ)*
21-08-2018 

Идет второй год, как Министерство образования и науки Украины окончательно отменило уровень специалиста.

В Украине осталось пять образовательно-квалификационных уровней: младший бакалавр, бакалавр, магистр, доктор философии и доктор наук.

Многие украинцы, в том числе и наши моряки, получившие ранее диплом специалиста, столкнулись с рядом проблем. И это несмотря на то, что в министерстве заявили, что все те граждане, кто получил диплом специалиста, будут автоматически приравниваться к магистрам, хотя в дипломе ничего менять не будут. На сегодняшний день диплом бакалавра означает получение полного высшего образования.

Теоретически в морской отрасли диплом бакалавра позволяет получать звание капитана дальнего плавания или старшего механика соответственно без обучения на магистра.

Но на практике оказалось, что национальная образовательная система не такая уж совершенна. Проще говоря — одни законы принимаем, но на этом же законодательном уровне не закрепляем их выполнение и применение.

...
Моряк просит подписать петицию https://petition.president.gov.ua/petition/44978, в которой говорится о необходимости присвоения КДП и стармеха морякам с дипломом бакалавра.
...

Кому интересно, тут продолжение :
http://www.seafarersjournal.com/opinions/34519/

----------


## Michael300

С них начиналась АНТАРКТИКА

От имени ветеранского совета объединения "Антарктика" и его председателя Веры Григорьевны Князевой предлагаю вниманию членов группы следующий материал:
В 2017 году мы отметили столетний юбилей наших ветеранов, людей, с которых начиналось наше объединение.  Вот список этих моряков-китобоев:
1. Неболюбов Вячеслав Викторович - капитан,
2. Кобыльников Анатолий Петрович - гарпунер,
3.Золотов Алексей Николаевич - гарпунер,
4. Степанов Николай Иванович - капитан,
5. Константинов Владимир Дмитриевич - машинист 1 классаа,
6. Серов Алексей Николаевич - кочегар 1 класса,
7. Муравьев Василий Ильич - машинист палубных механизмов,
8. Токолов Владимир Семенович - машинист опреснительных установок,
9. Муравьёв Василий Ильич - машинист палубных установок,
10. Марченко Евгений Федорович - матрос - крючник,
11. Шмаков В.П. - мастер жировой линии, 
12. Митин Андрей Андреевич - старший механик,
13. Вознюк Иван Терентьевич - гарпунёр,
14. Кузьмичёв Александр Трофимович - механик.
15. Меркулов Федор Яковлевич - старший механик,
16. Волошин Иван Дмитриевич - старший механик,
17. Зарубин Алексей Григорьевич - штурман,
18. Кабальнов Петр Алексеевич - матрос первого класса,
19. Василевский Ефим Леонтьевич - матрос первого класса,
20. Мотосов Владимир Ильич - старший кочегар,
21. Кривоногов Дмитрий Петрович - второй механик,
22. Шпак Петр Федорович - машинист,
23. Марков Игорь Борисович - электромеханик,
24. Бобков Борис Тихонович - электромеханик.
Мы ищем их детей, внуков, родствекнников для получения биографических данных и фотографий для занесения этих данных в музей Морского флота и в Книгу памяти.  Светлая память ветеранам, не дожившим до нашего времени.

Вера Князева,  председатель совета ветеранов труда ПАО "Антарктика".

----------


## Bull-1973

> Борборисыч, и снова в бой, покой нам только снится? Не могу не поверить такому человеку, как Игорь Алексеевич Баранов. А его ссылка идет на министра РХ СССР-Ишкова. Я хотел дать здесь эти страницы 24 и 25, но подумал, что без разрешения автора этого сделать не имею права. Приобретите книгу и сами убедитесь в этом. С уважением, искренне Ваш, Bavenit


 Я извиняюсь, что возникаю и пропадаю из ниоткуда и туда же пропадаю. Но...! Вы считаете, что просто ссылки, пусть даже и такого известного человека на слова другого достаточно? Пусть приведет номера распоряжений/приказов Совета Министров или что-нибудь еще. Это аргумент. Вещи кстати достаточно доступные. У меня к сожалению многое пропало из-за семейных неурядиц. Поэтому просто могу предложить полистать журналы "Рыбное хозяйство" за 1965 год. Там есть заметка о заключении договора между Адмиралтейскими верфями и Севастопольским УОР о постройке ПБ для работы на Чилийской банке. Начали резали металл тоже как для РПБ, заложили ее 05.11.1966 года, т.е. через год после заключения договора. Когда же она успела стать военной? До заключения договора? За два года до закладки? А Баранов утверждает, что на заводе уже был корпус. Ерунда полная. Обидно, что в нашем морском городе к истории относятся мягко говоря спустя рукава, а к морской истории и подавно. Учитывая нынешний курс в стране, на исправление ситуации можно не надеяться.

----------


## Bull-1973

Страницы из Адмиралтейские верфи 1926-1996.pdfВот здесь несколько страниц из книги о "Адмиралтейских верфях" и о истории создания РПБ "Восток".

----------


## BUSZ

не "Антарктика", но океан - потрясающее видео в новой теме на ОФ




> Здравствуйте, господа!
> 
> Много лет знал об этом форуме, но созрел зарегистрироваться только недавно)
> 
> Сам я моряк. Третий помощник. Находясь часто в интересных местах, я нашел довольно нетривиальную форму их преподнесения - таймлапсы. Видео просто ускорется во много раз, что позволяет насладиться видами и движением судна. Кроме самих видео, я еще и написал музыку, сделав целый инструментальный альбом и издав его во всех цифровых музыкальных магазинах.
> 
> Для начала покажу самое вступление к альбому. Просто закат в Тихом океане. Смотрите и слушайте, не отвлекаясь. Уделите этому всего три минуты и позвольте вас немного заворожить
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNcBNiKuxvc


 тема по ссылке http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=3171358&p=71318193&viewfull=1#post71318193

----------


## Michael300

Отличный ролик, получил удовольствие. Спасибо! И музыка тоже понравилась.

----------


## Michael300

Ребята, у меня создается впечатление, что наш форум тихо прекратил свое существование. А между тем, Совет Ветеранов снова попросил меня разместить здесь письмо -поздравление Веры Григорьевны Князевой, не знакомой с интернетом. Отказаться я просто не в праве, так что ниже оно будет так или иначе размещено. А пока поздравляю своих бывших коллег я сам! С наступающим! И всего вам наилучшего!

----------


## Michael300

Дорогие ветераны Одессы, Севастополя, Николаева, Измаила, Черноморска, Белгород- Днестровска, Германии и Израиля!

        По сложившейся традиции, в преддверии Нового года, хочется поделиться с Вами, чем был насыщен год 2018-й, год Желтой Собаки; седьмой год  жизнедеятельности нашей ветеранской организации.
         Год 2018-й богат столетними юбилярами; только по судовым ролям первых пяти рейсов 1947-1952г.г., их 33 человека.
         Пожалуйста, давайте вспомним  их:
 Кузьмин Г.С.                                                   Волыхин С.Н.
 Лазарев В.К.                                                    Кисс Д.Ф.
 Пищухин Г.П.                                                 Земель А.Ю.
 Холявка С.А.                                                   Штурм В.Н.
 Захарченко Г.К.                                              Руссо Е.Н.- единственная женщина-повар на 
 Борисов Л.С.                                                   Сварник Н.И.                              паровиках
 Гончаров И.И.                                                 Бондаренко М.И.
 Терещенко Д.А.                                               Кузовков П.С.
 Нестеров В.А.                                                  Кочетков А.С.
 Сорока Н.П.                                                     Нужин В.С.
 Денисов А.П.                                                   Бойко Я.Г.
 Боровой А.М.                                                   Семкин В.В.
 Красноженов С.Г.                                            Александров А.А.
 Хабаров В.И.                                                    Бояренцев Л.И. 
 Кравцов П.Я.                                                    Панасенко А.Ф.
 Плахотнюк Н.С.                                               Угленко В.Я.
 Шестаков Е.Н. 

      И мы поздравили 90-летних юбиляров:
Герескул Д.М.                                                    Кирюхин Г.Л.
Колесников В.И.                                                Коротков А.Г.
Хрулев В.И.                                                        

- Триумфально решена судьба здания Музея Морского флота, пострадавшего после     пожара  2005г.  Все семь лет существования нашей ветеранской организации мы занимались вопросом его восстановления. Из 106 писем, написанных за эти годы, 
36 касались Музея Морского флота. И только в феврале 2017г. председатель Облсовета  А.Урбанский на приеме (а их в том году было 11) обещал задействовать АМПУ, наконец-то, спустя 22 месяца было принято решение: передать здание Музея Морского флота в льготную аренду АМПУ. Последняя обязала включить в финансовый план Одесского торгового порта на 2019 год средства на восстановительные работы. Подробности читайте в газете «Одесский порт» за 06.12.2018г.
-  Пройден первый этап поиска кинофильма «Советские китобои», снятого в рейсе 
в 1950-51г.г. Фильм цветно	й, звуковой, 6 частей, 1557 м, текст читает Л.Хмара, операторы С.Коган, И.Гутман, Е.Лозовский. Хранится фильм в фондах РГАКФД в городе Красногорске Московской области. Есть и прейскурант цен. Второй этап – план и его реализация по приобретению фильма для Музея МФ.
-  Седьмой раз была организована встреча ветеранов на профессиональном  празднике «День Рыбака». К сожалению, 29 ветеранов не смогли принять участие, в основном, по состоянию здоровья. Как всегда, в телефонном формате нас поздравили Г.Л. Кирюхин 
(г. Севастополь), Ф.Чекан (г. Измаил), С. Гвозденко ( г.Николаев),  Э.Шапиро 
(г. Штудгарт, Германия).
-  Поэтому неслучайно, созданная в 2015г.ветеранская библиотека пополняется книгами по здоровью. В 2018 году были приобретены: «Лекарства из улья» В.Книженко, В. Ёлкин; «Здоровые сосуды или зачем человеку мышцы» Сергея Бубновского, «Эндоэкология здоровья» И.П. и А.С. Неумывакиных.
-  По-прежнему пользуется успехом  прибор «Ишоукан» - вибромассажер с лазерным лучом, приобретенный в 2015г., и второй – в 2016г.
-  9 февраля, в день рождения  юбиляра Г.Л. Кирюхина была опубликована статья «Виват, капитан Кирюхин, виват ! » в газетах «Вечерняя Одесса» и «Слава Севастополя». В этот же день был дан старт сбору материалов  для Книги об одесских китобоях и для Музея МФ; ответственные: С. Елпатов, А.Зубчук, Н. Журавлев, Д. Конотоп, Г. Мелик -Давыдов, Л. Юхов обеспечивают сбор материалов и поиск потомков ветеранов.  Активно подключились к ветеранам члены семей, дети и внуки ветеранов:  Н. Христофорова, Т. Митина, Е. Якшинская,  Л.Малыгина, М. Бубликова, Е. Тупикова, Д.Меркулов и другие.
-  Третий год продолжаем обоюдополезные отношения с американским ученым Райаном Джонсом, которого принимали в июне 2016г. Р. Джонс готовит издание книги о китобойном промысле Советского Союза. В нашей Книге-дневнике он оставил запись: «Так было приятно общаться с Вами в Одессе. Я благодарен за то, что Вы брали контакт со мной. Это начало хорошей совместной работы и дружбы». Надеемся получить обещанную книгу для нашего Музея. Помимо этого, мы благодарны ему за помощь в развитии наших отношений с дирекцией Норвежского Музея кита, на которую возлагаются далеко идущие планы.
-  Дорогие ветераны, Вы помните из вашего доблестного прошлого, планы добычи китов, а позже рыбы? Сколько для этого требовалось профессионализма, настойчивости и упорства. И вот пришло время добычи денег! Думаю, исключением в данном случае будет профессионализм («Вдохновение более ценно, чем знание», - утверждал Эйнштейн). И добавлением - умение просчитывать происходящее на 2-3 хода вперед, как принято у шахматистов.  Итог – победа! Это вызывает непередаваемое чувство удовлетворения. 
Вот такими усилиями добыты : 
а) 100 тысяч гривен  для  замены подвальных коммуникаций ЖСК «Антарктика».
б) 20 тысяч гривен для замены двух аварийных балок в доме В.Н. Ангелиной (семьи В.В. Ангелина). 
     Даже потраченное время (для а) – полтора года и для б) – шесть месяцев) не притупляют ощущение  радости достигнутого.
 -  Я благодарна тем ветеранам, детям ветеранов, кто в большей или меньшей степени содействовал в реализации перечисленного. Особенно благодарна внукам старшего механика Ф.Я. Меркулова – Денису и Андрею за составление сметы, фотографии аварийного потолка для производства ремонтных работ в доме В.Н. Ангелиной. 

-   Прощаясь с годом Желтой Собаки, года успешного для нашей организации, мы уверенно идем на встречу 2019 года. Сердечно поздравляю вас, мои дорогие, с Новым 2019 годом. Желаю Вам жизненной стойкости, уникального одесского юмора, который поможет нам держаться на плаву в это непростое время, работать над своим здоровьем 
( не пренебрегая биокартингом), успехов во всем, чем Вы занимаетесь, радости жизни,  которую, как и осень года надо благодарно принимать! Пусть каждый из Вас будет счастлив по-своему!

                            С любовью,  Ваша     В. Князева

----------


## kursiv

Итоги года Совета Ветеранов я могу дополнить информацией о ветеране китобойного промысла Валентине Сурниной.
Информация получена при личном столкновении в предверии Нового года в "Рыбном ряду" ТЦ "Новый Привоза", когда невольно загораживая собою проход между прилавками я получил от Валентины мощный таран отбросивший меня от намеченного ею фарватера, плюс испепеляющий взгляд пассионарии. 
Так что констатирую - жива, здорова, полна сил и энергии!

----------


## Боцман-О

Ветеранов "Антарктики" и всех посетителей этой странички с Рождеством! Здоровья и Терпения, Любви и Уважения!

----------


## Оппонент

Сегодня после тяжелой болезни умер Василенко Дмитрий Кузьмич. В прошлом начальник отдела добычи. Прощание завтра в 13 00 возле морга 11 больницы на Слободке (Бывшая областная)

----------


## sailor56

04 мая 2019года. Екатерининская(К Маркса) 17. Бывшее Управление ЧПОРП «Антарктика». Ровно 35 лет назад я первый раз переступил этот порог. Последний раз там был в 1992 году. Вот такая  «встреча» после долгой разлуки...

----------


## kursiv

Да, на мемориал не похоже.
Но и девочка за стойкой бара и лысарий в шортах и тапочках, что похмеляется напротив (время 09.52) - ведь они ни в чем не виноваты.
Впрочем, Вы, наверное, и не имели это в виду...

----------


## sailor56

> Да, на мемориал не похоже.
> Но и девочка за стойкой бара и лысарий в шортах и тапочках, что похмеляется напротив (время 09.52) - ведь они ни в чем не виноваты.
> Впрочем, Вы, наверное, и не имели это в виду...


 Не имел...
Фотографии сделаны ближе к вечеру(во первых строках поста я указал дату). Вовнутрь, теперь уже заведения, привело чистой воды любопытство. Пока официантка оформляла заказ, - походил, поснимал. 
Опубликовано с информационной целью, не более...

----------


## Боцман-О

Утра доброго, посетителям странички. Действительно "мир перевернулся" - некогда, известное всей Одессе, заведение превратилось в ночлежку средней паршивости. Если раньше договариваясь о встрече на Дерибасовской можно было назвать любое здание, будь то "Золотой ключик" или "Ювелирка" и т.д. , и все сразу понимали где это и что это, то "Антарктика" так вообще была на две улицы известна. Теперь же, судя по названию, здание обрело чисто .лядскую вывеску по которой-то не очень и определишь о какой части города идёт речь. Оскалы судьбы((((. Спасибо за экскурс, sailor56.

----------


## Strik

Тропосфера 1978.
РПБ "Восток" 1975.Форос 1976.Пургин 1977.

----------


## bubosik

Капитан Пургин-судно моего  отца. Долго на нем ходил)

----------


## kursiv

> Капитан Пургин-судно моего  отца. Долго на нем ходил)


 Ваш отец, Михаил Купко, был моим рефмехаником в 12-ом промысловом рейсе на "Тропосфере" (октябрь 1984 - март 1985), когда он замещал там "штатного" и харизматичного Стаса (забыл фамилию). 
У нас сложились хорошие отношения, что неудивительно, учитывая профессиональные и личные качества Михаила.
После рейса, по каким-то делам, бывал у него дома (частный дом на Черноморской дороге) и видел Вас маленькой.
Нашу "Тропосферу" порезали в Альяге в 1996 году; уже давно умер Стас и  относительно недавно умер Миша...

----------


## bubosik

> Ваш отец, Михаил Купко, был моим рефмехаником в 12-ом промысловом рейсе на "Тропосфере" (октябрь 1984 - март 1985), когда он замещал там "штатного" и харизматичного Стаса (забыл фамилию). 
> У нас сложились хорошие отношения, что неудивительно, учитывая профессиональные и личные качества Михаила.
> После рейса, по каким-то делам, бывал у него дома (частный дом на Черноморской дороге) и видел Вас маленькой.
> Нашу "Тропосферу" порезали в Альяге в 1977 году; уже давно умер Стас и  относительно недавно умер Миша...


 да, к нам многие из сотрудников в гости приходили

----------


## Strik

> Ваш отец, Михаил Купко, был моим рефмехаником в 12-ом промысловом рейсе на "Тропосфере" (октябрь 1984 - март 1985), когда он замещал там "штатного" и харизматичного Стаса (забыл фамилию). 
> У нас сложились хорошие отношения, что неудивительно, учитывая профессиональные и личные качества Михаила.
> После рейса, по каким-то делам, бывал у него дома (частный дом на Черноморской дороге) и видел Вас маленькой.
> Нашу "Тропосферу" порезали в Альяге в 1996 году; уже давно умер Стас и  относительно недавно умер Миша...


 Вот он ваш харизматичный Стас ( на заднем плане), в первом рейсе.

----------


## kursiv

Strik, а я его здесь его не узнаю. Я знал Стаса с неизменной бородой, придававшей ему ту самую харизматичность и типаж античного грека. 
А вот толстяк в темной робе и с залысинами похож на рефика Толю Дерибиса, ставшего в будущем "героем" суперскандальной истории. Не он ли?

----------


## Strik

Ошибаешься! Рефами были я, Никита и Вовчик (молодой парень. только после института, фамилию не помню). А Стас тогда бороду не носил и типаж был чисто еврейский.

----------


## kursiv

Вас понял. Чувствуются нотки неприязни. У меня же все напротив и, возможно, это потому, что Вы были с ним в рейсе, а я пьянствовал с ним на берегу.
Немного дополню о Стасе.
Меня, с моим посполитым вкусом, удивляло, что он пил только шампанское "Брют", которое я, до знакомства с ним, всегда избегал. Но со временем (практикой), я понял, как он был прав!

----------


## Strik

> Вас понял. Чувствуются нотки неприязни. У меня же все напротив и, возможно, это потому, что Вы были с ним в рейсе, а я пьянствовал с ним на берегу.
> Немного дополню о Стасе.
> Меня, с моим посполитым вкусом, удивляло, что он пил только шампанское "Брют", которое я, до знакомства с ним, всегда избегал. Но со временем (практикой), я понял, как он был прав!


 Ошибаетесь опять. неприязни нет. Рейс прошёл нормально, никаких претензий. Плотного контакта правда не было, но в пределах нормы. Вообще, помню только одного рефмеханика, который любил поддержать компанию, это Цитко. Весёлый парень и выпить не дурак. Был с ним на самом мощном супере "Форосе" в 1976 году. Был ещё аналогичный рефмеханик Лапшин, но с ним, как и Вы, в рейсе не был. Общались на берегу.
З.Ы. Пьянствовали со Стасом на берегу! Сколько же нужно выпить брюта. чтобы назвать это пьянкой? Это же аперитив!

----------


## kursiv

> Выложил фото китобоев и рыбаков на промысле,  кому интерестно: 
> 
> http://vkontakte.ru/album147198128_143078885


 Сейчас эта ссылка не открывается даже при возможности входа "В контакте" ("ошибка доступа").
Помню, что здесь была замечательная подборка по китобойному промыслу. 
Ув. freeo, а нельзя ли возобновить этот альбом в доступном варианте?

----------


## sailor56

Всех ветеранов и работников рыбной промышленности с Днем рыбака! Удачи, здоровья, бодрости духа и настроения! Нам всем есть, что вспомнить!

----------


## Strik



----------


## Боцман-О

C прошедшим, всегда любимым праздником! Всем ветеранам Здоровья, Уважения, Любви родных и друзей!

----------


## Strik

> Сейчас эта ссылка не открывается даже при возможности входа "В контакте" ("ошибка доступа").
> Помню, что здесь была замечательная подборка по китобойному промыслу. 
> Ув. freeo, а нельзя ли возобновить этот альбом в доступном варианте?


 Пожалуй невозможно. А вот китобоев, при всём уважении, к рыбакам отнести нельзя! Только к охотникам. Во-первых кит не рыба, а во-вторых китобои охотятся, а не ловят! В СССР было удобно об"единить эти два промысла в одном министерстве, поэтому так и пошло. У меня отец, тоже отмечал День рыбака, хотя был охотником (китобоем). Ну а почему бы нет? Душа требует праздника, мозг ищет повод!

----------


## simona2019

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста, куда предприятие Антарктика переехало? И какой у них телефон, может подскажете?

----------


## alle

Тоже интересно

----------


## Боцман-О

Оно переехало на задворки города, в архив. Другой информации вроде и не существует уже. Хотя ... .

----------


## Олгаки

> Спасибо *freeo* за эту тему...
> 
> Да, Антарктика - это история нашей Южной столицы, история целого поколения и не одного.
> 
> Я коренная одесситка, я выросла в  семье потомственных моряков "Антарктики".
> 
>  Мои дедушки были китобоями, один был старшим механиком на 35 китобойце "Беспощадный", второй - электромехаником на "Славе", обоих, к сожалению уже нет в живых...
> 
>  Мой отец до сих пор работает в Антарктике, 4-го вылетает на судно, на "Юпитер", правда сейчас его именем  какого-то атамана назвали, но это сейчас время такое называть улицы, проспекты, суда и т.п. в честь каких-то "гайдамакив". 
> ...


 Здравствуйте! Я внучка капитана Лабунец. И мои дедушка и бабушка жили именно на Чичерина 11.13!!! Есть фото, которыми могу поделиться. Можете связаться со мной по адресу [email protected]

----------


## Олгаки

[QUOTE=altera;18240664]Фамилия - Крупочкин Алексанр, он старшим механиком был. Только я перепутала, дед 16 лет работал на 33-м китобойце - Беспощадном,  если не ошибаюсь.
А второй дед был электромехаником на "Славе" и "Сов. Украине".
Семью Красноженовых хорошо знала) и не только, с очень многими дружили и/или были просто соседями))) есть что интересного, приятного и доброго вспомнить.
Вообще, я летом жила на 10-й ст. Б.Фонтана (Китобойный поселок) у родителей мамы Крупочкиных, а зимой на ул. Чичерина 11/13 - у родителей папы.  
Кстати, папа сейчас в рейсе... от "Антарктики"... на промысле.[/QUOTE
Здравстуйте! И мои дедушка и бабушка жили на Чиченина11.13!!! Значит мы соседи! Дед капитан Лабунец А.С ))

----------


## Олгаки

[QUOTE=Олгаки;74145780]


> Фамилия - Крупочкин Алексанр, он старшим механиком был. Только я перепутала, дед 16 лет работал на 33-м китобойце - Беспощадном,  если не ошибаюсь.
> А второй дед был электромехаником на "Славе" и "Сов. Украине".
> Семью Красноженовых хорошо знала) и не только, с очень многими дружили и/или были просто соседями))) есть что интересного, приятного и доброго вспомнить.
> Вообще, я летом жила на 10-й ст. Б.Фонтана (Китобойный поселок) у родителей мамы Крупочкиных, а зимой на ул. Чичерина 11/13 - у родителей папы.  
> Кстати, папа сейчас в рейсе... от "Антарктики"... на промысле.[/QUOTE
> Здравстуйте! И мои дедушка и бабушка жили на Чиченина11.13!!! Значит мы соседи! Дед капитан Лабунец А.С ))


 Все! Мы выяснили! Только говорила с папой. Надя Крупочкина значит Ваша мама! И Христофоровы жили как раз под квартирой Лабунцов! Так что если бы я проводила много времени усвоих деда и бабушки, то мы бы вполне могли быть сейчас подругами детства! )))))

----------


## Игорь*

На 30-м году независимости обнаружили пропажу Антарктики...

----------


## Strik

> На 30-м году независимости обнаружили пропажу Антарктики...


 Антарктика на месте! В статье пишут, что там до сих пор ловят криля (когда-то и меня в 1978 на "Тропосфере" хотели послать на Кергелен). А вот про ЧПОРП " Антарктика" там ни слова.

----------


## kursiv



----------


## sailor56

Большущее Вам спасибо! Взаимно Вас и всех причастных к этому тяжелому труду с нашим замечательным праздником!

----------


## Боцман-О

Взаимно и с удовольствием, хоть и с опозданием (не по своей воле - работа), с прошедшим праздником! Всем здоровья и шикарного настроения под хорошую рыбку!

----------


## trinko2

Ностальгия мучает ?   А просто ещё и жаба заседает  ...

----------


## GT

*Чем пахнет ворвань? История одесского китобоя: женщина, Брежнев и изменившая судьбу публикация в прессе*

----------


## kursiv

> *Чем пахнет ворвань? История одесского китобоя: женщина, Брежнев и изменившая судьбу публикация в прессе*


 Ну, да - если человек велик, то будет велик во всем.
В Таджикистане пишут, что их президент Эмомали Рахмон сбивает взгядом муху в полете.
А в Одессе пишут, что Алексей Соляник спускался по трапу с вертолета с шампанским в одной и тортом в другой руках.

----------


## kursiv

Моим инспектором в кадрах был Анатолий Иванович Ермилин, по слухам бывший офицер (майор?) КГБ - грозный повелитель рефиков и поваров, строгий педант, завзятый курильщик исключительно "Мальборо" и большой любитель канцтоваров...
Я его сейчас вспомнил, когда читал статью с разбором сериала "Перевал Дятлова". В фильме присутствует персонаж - генерал КГБ Грибанов и в статье приводится фото его реального. В надежде, что кто-то из посетителей этой страницы еще помнит Ермилина, хочу спросить.
Не правда ли есть сходство? Ну хотя бы в типаже?

----------


## Strik

> Ну, да - если человек велик, то будет велик во всем.
> В Таджикистане пишут, что их президент Эмомали Рахмон сбивает взгядом муху в полете.
> А в Одессе пишут, что Алексей Соляник спускался по трапу с вертолета с шампанским в одной и тортом в другой руках.


 Торт это слабо!)) Он вагоны с коврами в Москву отправлял!

----------


## hexby

Добрый день!
Подскажите, случаем, никто не застал Беляева Леокадия Валериановича на "Советской Украине" или на флотилии "Слава"? Может быть есть какие-нибудь данные? 
По сообщению двоюродной бабушки был старшим механиком, но это под вопросом. Года даже примерно не скажу, так как информации нет.
Спасибо!

----------


## sailor56

Бывшему капитану-директору АКФ «Советкая Украина» Кирюхину Г.Л. 9 февраля исполнилось 93 года. Очень немногие моряки доживают до такого возраста.
https://moryakukrainy.livejournal.com/5208294.html

----------


## sailor56

С Днем Рыбака, уважаемые коллеги!!!

----------


## GT

Присоединяюсь! )
С праздником, рыбаки и китобои!!!

----------


## kursiv

С Днем рыбака!

----------


## Боцман-О

Шо то я протупил, но лучше поздно чем .....  Спасибо и присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с очередным прошедшим днём Мужчин на море! Здоровья всем, оптимизма к будущему, любви и поддержки родных и близких!

----------


## ОМУРП

Добрый день приглашаю посетить мой сайт и форум о рыболовном флоте

https://rybflot.com вместо старого сайта http://korabli.qdg.ru/

с уважением Евгений (ОМУРП)

----------


## GT

> Добрый день приглашаю посетить мой сайт и форум о рыболовном флоте


 Задумка интересная, но слишком много красного, и там ещё работать и работать... имхо

----------


## ОМУРП

С главной страницей еще полностью не определился материал для списков есть пока ввожу сайту две недели
опубликовал краткую историю ЧПОРП Антарктики посмотрите может есть неточности или дополнения

https://rybflot.com/forum/topic/chporp-antarktika/#postid-50

----------


## ОМУРП

Все списки судов Рыболовного флота выставлены на форуме

Рыболовный флот СССР
Источник: https://rybflot.com/rybolovnyj-flot-sssr/

----------


## Strik

> Все списки судов Рыболовного флота выставлены на форуме
> 
> Рыболовный флот СССР
> Источник: https://rybflot.com/rybolovnyj-flot-sssr/


 https://rybflot.com/forum/topic/chporp-antarktika/#postid-50

Меня удивила аватарка!) Зачем латинские буквы? Почему родной кириллицей не пользуетесь? А если уж так латиница нравится, не лучше ли перевести. Я тоже заканчивал "Рыбку", но от такой аббревиатуры меня коробит. Обидно за альма-матер!
З.Ы. Кстати заглянул на ваш форум. Молодец, потрудился на славу! Но "бля..овозы я бы к крупнотоннажным не отнёс. В СССР было много плавающих заводов и гораздо крупнее. Ковшову вспомнил, а про сестричку Поливанову забыл! Даже в ЧПОРП были бОльшие базы. Слава, Украина, Восток! Я ещё на них успел побывать. правда работал только на "Востоке", в пятом рейсе.

----------


## ОМУРП

> https://rybflot.com/forum/topic/chporp-antarktika/#postid-50
> 
> Меня удивила аватарка!) Зачем латинские буквы? Почему родной кириллицей не пользуетесь? А если уж так латиница нравится, не лучше ли перевести. Я тоже заканчивал "Рыбку", но от такой аббревиатуры меня коробит. Обидно за альма-матер!
> З.Ы. Кстати заглянул на ваш форум. Молодец, потрудился на славу! Но "бля..овозы я бы к крупнотоннажным не отнёс. В СССР было много плавающих заводов и гораздо крупнее. Ковшову вспомнил, а про сестричку Поливанову забыл! Даже в ЧПОРП были бОльшие базы. Слава, Украина, Восток! Я ещё на них успел побывать. правда работал только на "Востоке", в пятом рейсе.


 Добрый день
Суда выставлены согласно классификации МРХ СССР по длине  и тоннажности. По поводу авватарки пользуюсь с 2008 года но проблемы возникают чисто технические поэтому в таких случаях перехожу на латиницу особенно иностранные сайты (в моем случае тоже были такие проблемы хоть сайт и мой со временем поправлю тоже приверженец кирилицы)

----------


## Strik

А существуют ли ещё какие-нибудь остатки "Антарктики"? В 2009 году я ещё получал дивиденды по сертификатам, в рыбпорту. Недавно рылся в старых документах и наткнулся на них. Не выкинул, дороги как память!))

----------


## Strik

> Добрый день
> Суда выставлены согласно классификации МРХ СССР по длине  и тоннажности. По поводу авватарки пользуюсь с 2008 года но проблемы возникают чисто технические поэтому в таких случаях перехожу на латиницу особенно иностранные сайты (в моем случае тоже были такие проблемы хоть сайт и мой со временем поправлю тоже приверженец кирилицы)


 Если на латинице, то в переводе. Вы же в бурсе изучали английский и не разу не переводили? Не может быть! OMCFI. Интересно "Восток" по классификации к каким судам относится по тоннажу?)

----------


## ОМУРП

> А существуют ли ещё какие-нибудь остатки "Антарктики"? В 2009 году я ещё получал дивиденды по сертификатам, в рыбпорту. Недавно рылся в старых документах и наткнулся на них. Не выкинул, дороги как память!))


 зайдите на сайт посмотрите Восток это консервная плавбаза как правило по тоннажности делится добывающий флот

----------


## ОМУРП

Открыт доступ к фото больших размеров всех судов имеющих фото в списках сайта. Фото собраны в сети с 2008 года ссылки где они скачивались даны в таблицах. Библиотека фото будет закончена в ближайшее время пока обрабатывается. Кинохроника также в процессе работы. Просьба дать отзывы как работает доступ к фото чтобы внести коррективы.

ФОТО И КИНОХРОНИКА ИСТОРИИ ФЛОТА РЫБНОЙ ПРОМЫШЛЕННОСТИ СССР
Источник: https://rybflot.com/home/foto-i-kinohronika-istorii-flota-rybnoj-promyshlennosti-sssr/

----------


## Bavenit

[QUOTE=vasilek52;24788124]Недавно совершенно случайно попал на этот сайт, где идет столь "разговор" об Антарктике. Вспомнил об этом, потому что однажды уже сталкивался с фамилией Шпульников - бывшим 2-м помощником на АКФ "Советская Украина" - на страницах размещенной в интернете книги "Золотое дно". В ней автор рассказывает про "Восток", там В.А.Шпульников уже старпом. Никто не читал? Интересно было бы узнать мнение бывших моряков "Антарктики".[/QUOT  Vasilek-52, а когда я дождусь книгу? А Вы обещали. Искренне Ваш Bavenit.

----------


## Bavenit

> Спасибо, Bavenit! За поздравление, за наказ. Вас также с праздником, крепкого здоровья, всего самого доброго!


       Василёк 52 а когда я получу книгу?

----------


## Strik

> зайдите на сайт посмотрите Восток это консервная плавбаза как правило по тоннажности делится добывающий флот


 "Восток" это РПБ (рыбопромысловая база). Думаете, что там только консервы делали? А морозка, мука, жир? Даже промысел был запланирован, но не пошёл. РДСы на ней были.
З.Ы. Вообще-то я про сертификаты спрашивал!))) Вы даже цитату выделили, а ответили не в попад.)

----------


## ОМУРП

> "Восток" это РПБ (рыбопромысловая база). Думаете, что там только консервы делали? А морозка, мука, жир? Даже промысел был запланирован, но не пошёл. РДСы на ней были.
> З.Ы. Вообще-то я про сертификаты спрашивал!))) Вы даже цитату выделили, а ответили не в попад.)


 ПО Востоку все это в ТХ РПБ ТИПА ВОСТОК ПРОЕКТ 400
Источник: https://rybflot.com/rybolovnyj-flot-sssr/obrabatyvayushhie-suda/th-rpb-tipa-vostok-proekt-400/

суда для добычи РЫБОДОБЫВАЮЩЕЕ СУДНО ТИПА ТИПА ВОСТОК-1 ПРОЕКТ 1371
Источник: https://rybflot.com/rybolovnyj-flot-sssr/obrabatyvayushhie-suda/rybopromyslovaya-baza-tipa-vostok-proekt-400/

В Антарктике мой брат 20 лет отработал дошел до капитана я был на практике на РТМ Кировоград так что об этой базе немного имею представление кстати консервы сардины в масле по 80 коп (точно не помню) что привозила база в Одессу были лучшими хоть и дороже других производителей

по поводу цитаты видимо случайно выделил конечно инфой по сертификатам не владею

Вот ссылка по классификации судов МРХ  РЕГИСТРОВАЯ КНИГА МОРСКИХ СУДОВ СССР 1976-1977
Источник: https://rybflot.com/home/spravochnye-dannye-po-sudam-flota-rybnoj-promyshlennosti-sssr/

----------


## ОМУРП

На сайте появилось много новой информации обновлены списки в которых появились ссылки о судах проекта и приказы  в Тех. характеристиках много чертежей и статей также обновлена главная страница
РЫБОЛОВНЫЙ ФЛОТ СССР (Флот страны советов и что мы потеряли) И СТРАН СОЦИАЛИСТИЧЕСКОГО СОДРУЖЕСТВА
Источник: https://rybflot.com/

----------


## ОМУРП

С ДНЕМ РЫБАКА

----------


## neo_oii

З днем рибака! 
Так живеш і мало знаєш про своїх батьків. Тільки недавно дізнався від батька, що останій в ЧМП його рейс був на "Капітані Лабнці" в Луанді.
Декілька рейсів на "Шайдурово", ще десь, не запам'ятав, але попробую викласти його фото з фотоальбому.

----------


## ОМУРП

> З днем рибака! 
> Так живеш і мало знаєш про своїх батьків. Тільки недавно дізнався від батька, що останій в ЧМП його рейс був на "Капітані Лабнці" в Луанді.
> Декілька рейсів на "Шайдурово", ще десь, не запам'ятав, але попробую викласти його фото з фотоальбому.


 РТКС Капітан Лабунец
РТМ-С Шайдурово
про них можна дізнатись тут https://rybflot.com/

----------


## Боцман-О

> З днем рибака! 
> Так живеш і мало знаєш про своїх батьків. Тільки недавно дізнався від батька, що останій в ЧМП його рейс був на "Капітані Лабнці" в Луанді.
> Декілька рейсів на "Шайдурово", ще десь, не запам'ятав, але попробую викласти його фото з фотоальбому.


 Печально, что в одном из самых морских городов мира молодёжь уже и не знает что такое ЧМП и в какой "конторе" работал "к-н Лабунец".
Как всегда с опозданием, не имели иннета, всех Рыбаков, которых - "бывших не бывает", с прошедшим Днём Рыбака! Из далёкого Альхесираса (Гибралтар,исп.) мои наилучшие пожелания!

----------


## ОМУРП

Сайт работает и пополняется контентом заходите РЫБАКИ:
РЫБОЛОВНЫЙ ФЛОТ СССР
(Флот страны советов и что мы потеряли)
И СТРАН СОЦИАЛИСТИЧЕСКОГО СОДРУЖЕСТВА
Источник: https://rybflot.com/

----------

